# Low4oShow M.C.C. Builds



## 8-Ball

Well we are finally starting to get everything together from when this club was originally started. 

a little info bout us:

President- Low4oshow

Vice President- 8-Ball

members: themonteman, piston pump 07, julian_blea, smiley, and more to come as we get started.











All Right all the members of Low4oShow Model Car Club post all ur car pics here. And to everyone else on here i hope yall give us a chance to get this thread goin good before we get the infamous pics or it didnt happened, or the wow how many more model car clubs can we have on this site, or anything like this. All i can ask is that yall be patient with us as we get off the ground. Thanks for taking a chance to look at our topic and i hope u like some of are builds.

Vice President,
8-Ball "T.K.A. thats tycoon known as" Jeremy


----------



## 8-Ball

I guess i will kick it off with some of my builds more of mine and better pics will come tomorrow


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I like your club Banner !


----------



## Pokey

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks guys we just hope we can get alot of members but it takes alot of hard work as yall know to get out there and get known.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2007, 08:46 PM~8391258
> *I like  your  club  Banner  !
> *



i agree, it's pretty cool.


----------



## DA_SQUID

CHECK PM 8-BALL


----------



## LowandBeyond

:thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

To the Pres. and VP ! 


And to the members of  Low4oshow!




Even though this is starting out and its on the net for now ! Its better to have club based on the builds and its not all about how many Builders are in your club ! It would be safe to take a look at who you invite and who wants in your club ! If your tring to make this club the best it can be Put a few guide lines in order and inforce them to each and every member ! 


If you let just any yahoo in cause they want to join chances are you club and your club name will be flush ! I only say this cause you have mentioned a name or two as being members but have very bad reps so far on LIL ! Low4oshow and 8-ball you know i have never dissed anyof you ! I only say this cause you guys came on her with the real intentions of being a Pres and VP !


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks for ur input mini i really appreciate any and all tips we can use to make are club better. mini u have check ur pm's


----------



## low4oshow

thanks .but right now i am downloading pics of my projects.just give me a minite.and if some one wants to still join you can just pm me :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

hey low he was talkin bout some of the peole in are members list having bed reps. not either one of us.
give me a call.


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## Tip Slow

i didn't do too much to my monte today just cut a lil part of the wheelwell so the chasis won't stick out.










The screws that hold the the front axel to the chasis,had the chasis stickin out from under the body.


----------



## hawkeye1777

Byran, if i remember correctly, we agreed you were not going to do any work on the monte yet, until i started to build mine, so i wouldn't be starting it, when u are half way done..... :uh: , if you want, you can build that, and then we can build someting else for the build off.........


----------



## bigal602

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

thanks


----------



## wagonguy

good luck guys... keep them pics coming!

and if anyone needs a good camera, i got one for sale :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 25 2007, 09:10 PM~8391907
> *good luck guys... keep them pics coming!
> 
> and if anyone needs a good camera, i got one for sale :biggrin:
> *


thanks man. u still havent sold that cam what u want for it so i can tell some people i know just in case one of them are lookin for a camera.


----------



## DA_SQUID

HOLY SNIKIES I JUST CUT MYSELF :angry: :thumbsdown: :guns: :ugh: :around: :yessad:


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 25 2007, 08:10 PM~8391907
> *good luck guys... keep them pics coming!
> 
> and if anyone needs a good camera, i got one for sale :biggrin:
> *


hawkeye


----------



## hawkeye1777

no need to say my name...i just Pm'd him


----------



## Tip Slow

Don't whore this topic Please!!!


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 25 2007, 09:50 PM~8392327
> *Don't whore this topic Please!!!
> *


x2 thanks homie


----------



## wagonguy

deal pending on camera, with hawkeye777

and btw, to keep it on topic... them rides are lookin good homies... :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 25 2007, 08:57 PM~8392416
> *x2 thanks homie
> *


x3


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks pimpin'


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 25 2007, 09:02 PM~8392475
> *deal pending on camera, with hawkeye777
> 
> and btw, to keep it on topic... them rides are lookin good homies... :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## Tip Slow

low4oshow im likein the way ya rides are turnin out.Hey 8,you got anymore progress on that impala?


----------



## julian blea

Ok here is my models just a start sum of u seen them before thanks for looking. :biggrin: 

my new build


----------



## 8-Ball

yea i should have pics of both the yellow one and the progress on the blue 2 door got to charge the ol camera. yea julian those look good homie.


----------



## low4oshow

got more pix of the vert regal and the blue 59 elco on 3


----------



## Tip Slow

Those cars are off the chain man


----------



## julian blea

ya homies here ya go


----------



## low4oshow

clean


----------



## low4oshow

post pics of you remote controled cars


----------



## 8-Ball

and of the caddies


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## julian blea

here is the only hoppers and dancers i got


----------



## low4oshow

would you sell one


----------



## julian blea

> *low4oshow Posted Today, 09:56 PM
> would you sell one*


No. just build one all u nead is a moter u can by at ur local radioshack and glue it to the back cut a hole in the back for the string and use a u bar or a t in the front and lock up the ass.And wire it up


----------



## low4oshow

i know how just dont feel like it


----------



## Tip Slow

lovin the 64


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2007, 08:46 PM~8391258
> *I like  your  club  Banner  !
> *


it is pretty bad ass

Good luck with the club!


----------



## low4oshow

thanks
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

the 63 is looking good homie.keep up the good work. and good luck with the club.


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks guys for all ur support.


----------



## DA_SQUID

hey i can take pics but there is rely no need to post'em up cuz they are raly dark


----------



## lonnie




----------



## lonnie




----------



## lonnie




----------



## lonnie




----------



## lonnie




----------



## lonnie

just a few of my cars


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Not tring to start shit but LONNIE are you a member of Low4oShow M.C.C.! I seen you post your builds in here but i don't see anything saying your a member ! 


I only ask cause i hope you arn't posting in the wrong topic !


----------



## lonnie

i was just showing them some of my cars its a new club i was thinking they might offer to be a member thats all lol


----------



## rodburner1974

nice rides guys!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 26 2007, 03:33 PM~8397674
> *i was just showing them some of my cars its a new club i was thinking they might offer to be a member thats all lol
> *


LOL! Well Hell you showed them just about all of them LOL! You should have held back and then introduced with these after you became  a member ! 


I am only saying this cause these guys don't want this topic to be whore ground ! I have been working with both these guys to help rasie a ture club ! THEY ALEAST DESEVRE A CHANCE RIGHT ! 



AND To ANYONE ELSE WANTING TO JOIN THIS CLUB OR ANOTHER CLUB ON LIL OR IN YOUR LOCAL CITIES ! 



Its best to introduce by telling the member who you are , what you like to build , your personal level , and the goals you want to achivie by being 1 of ther members ! SHare a build or 2 ! And then when asked to join or see more then share what else you have ! 


Ever builder is at a differnt level then the other ! But we all can be judge on the cleanliness of a build , level of detail , and over look of kit ! But whats worst then that is are outlook on the hobby ! 

If someone is to cocky , big egoed , I wouldn't want to be near him ! I would like to hang out with an easy going I HAVE FUN BUILDIN type of person ! No matter he sees or builds he did it for fun ! 

More you can just kick back and enjoy your self the better club you'll have , and the more your'll get built ! 

I think in order to be in Any internet club you should be limited to 

1 ----- Have a camera to share pic and your work 

2----- have at least 4 new builds in a year 

3----- be able to help the members of club with out asking for an arm and leg when they need your help 

4 ----- be motive to show your trust in the club by being willing to learn and grow ! CAUSE NO ONE IS THE BEST YET ! WE ALL GOT ROOM TO GROW IN THIS HOBBY ! 

5 ------ DONT BUMP OR TTT Unless the page your bumping has pics of a built car of something new! TTT just so we can see you goof baller b/s is useless to all ! We will see it next time someone comments 



In all reality to keep your club and other clubs has alot to due with the members in it ! How they build , what they build , and how they act ! Keep that under control and the rest can or will grow in time ! 

Don't rush to grab a group on builders just to say we have Blank #'s of members to make your club know ! Their are a hand full for great clubs with only 3 or 4 members in it ! Masterpeices,Custom Builders , both these club have 4 or less members but are show stoppers when they build ! Just take your time guys with ! Have fun and make the most of it ! But remeber the company you keep can also be your down fall !


----------



## lonnie

thanks for the info mini


----------



## lonnie

hey guys sorry for just posting pics in your topic by the way im lonnie i have been building models for about 20 years my hobbies are building lo los and tattooing and helping people when i can good luck with the club :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 26 2007, 03:08 PM~8398569
> *hey guys sorry for just posting pics in your topic by the way im lonnie i have been building models for about 20 years my hobbies are building lo los and tattooing  and helping people  when i can good luck with the club  :thumbsup:
> *


no its kool.and mini he had allready been talking to me through pms.he is in the procces of joining the club.it just that we have been prety busy.


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2007, 02:02 PM~8397900
> *LOL!    Well    Hell  you  showed  them  just  about  all  of  them  LOL!    You  should  have  held  back    and  then  introduced    with  these  after    you  became  a  member !
> I  am  only  saying  this    cause  these  guys    don't  want this  topic    to  be  whore  ground  !    I  have  been  working  with  both  these  guys  to  help  rasie  a  ture    club  !    THEY    ALEAST  DESEVRE    A  CHANCE  RIGHT  !
> 
> 
> 
> AND  To  ANYONE  ELSE  WANTING  TO  JOIN  THIS  CLUB  OR  ANOTHER  CLUB  ON  LIL    OR  IN  YOUR  LOCAL CITIES ! </span>
> Its  best  to  introduce    by    telling  the    member    who  you  are  ,  what  you  like  to  build  ,  your  personal  level ,  and  the  goals  you  want  to  achivie    by    being  1  of  ther  members  !    SHare a  build  or  2  !  And  then  when  asked  to  join    or  see  more    then  share    what  else  you  have  !
> Ever  builder  is  at  a  differnt  level    then  the  other  !    But  we  all  can  be  judge  on  the  cleanliness  of  a  build  ,  level  of  detail  ,  and  over  look of  kit  !  But  whats  worst  then  that  is  are  outlook  on the  hobby  !
> 
> If  someone  is  to  cocky ,  big  egoed    ,  I  wouldn't  want  to  be  near  him  !  I  would  like  to  hang  out  with  an  easy  going    I HAVE  FUN  BUILDIN  type  of  person ! No matter    he  sees  or  builds  he  did  it  for  fun !
> 
> More  you  can  just    kick  back  and  enjoy    your self  the  better    club    you'll  have  ,  and  the    more  your'll  get  built  !
> 
> I  think  in  order  to  be  in    Any internet  club  you  should  be  limited  to
> 
> 1 -----  Have  a  camera  to  share    pic  and  your  work
> 
> 2-----  have  at  least  4  new  builds    in a  year
> 
> 3-----  be  able  to  help  the  members  of  club  with  out  asking  for  an  arm and  leg  when they  need  your  help
> 4  ----- be  motive  to  show  your  trust in the  club  by being  willing  to  learn  and  grow !  CAUSE  NO ONE  IS  THE  BEST    YET  !    WE  ALL  GOT  ROOM  TO  GROW  IN  THIS  HOBBY  !
> 
> 5 ------  DONT    BUMP  OR  TTT    Unless  the  page  your  bumping  has  pics  of  a  built  car      of  something  new!  TTT    just  so  we  can see  you  goof  baller  b/s    is  useless  to  all !  We will  see  it  next  time  someone  comments
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>In  all reality      to  keep  your  club  and  other  clubs  has  alot  to  due  with  the  members  in it !  How  they  build  ,  what  they  build  ,  and  how  they    act  !    Keep  that  under  control    and  the  rest  can  or  will  grow  in  time  !
> Don't  rush  to  grab  a  group  on    builders  just  to  say  we  have  Blank  #'s  of  members  to  make  your  club  know  !  Their  are  a hand  full  for  great  clubs  with    only  3  or  4  members  in it !  Masterpeices,Custom Builders ,    both  these  club    have  4 or  less  members  but  are  show  stoppers    when  they  build  !  Just  take  your  time  guys  with    !    Have  fun    and  make  the  most  of  it  ! But  remeber    the  company  you  keep    can  also  be  your  down  fall !
> *


all our members in our club help out and dont charge or charge verry little.not to start any thing just to say.


----------



## low4oshow

today i went to toys r us and got plenty of cars for 2 dollars .so i started stacking up


----------



## red69chevy

pics?


----------



## hawkeye1777

he told me he will have them up in a lil bit...


----------



## low4oshow

yea hold on


----------



## lonnie

nice day for me


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## 8-Ball

thanks mini for ur insight and i really appreciate what u said and yes as a club we need to be take heed (s.c.) to the words that he said and aslo what he didnt mention to anyone that is in the club WHAT EVER OLD BEEF AND BAD BUSINESS DEALS U HAD IN THE PAST U NEED TO MAN UP AND SQUASH IT AND SMOOTH IT OUT. now i aint trying to single people out cause i got buisiness deals goin down that i am taking care of but we are all on the up and up. so lets just handle what we got to handle and try to start on a clean slate.

Vice President-
8-ball "T.K.A. Tycoon Known As" Jeremy


----------



## lonnie

im glad to be a member will not let ya down :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 26 2007, 09:50 PM~8401666
> *im glad to be a member will not let ya down :thumbsup:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 26 2007, 05:42 PM~8401606
> *thanks mini for ur insight and i really appreciate what u said and yes as a club we need to be take heed (s.c.) to the words that he said and aslo what he didnt mention to anyone that is in the club WHAT EVER OLD BEEF AND BAD BUSINESS DEALS U HAD IN THE PAST U NEED TO MAN UP AND SQUASH IT AND SMOOTH IT OUT. now i aint trying to single people out cause i got buisiness deals goin down that i am taking care of but we are all on the up and up.  so lets just handle what we got to handle and try to start on a clean slate.
> 
> Vice President-
> 8-ball "T.K.A. Tycoon Known As" Jeremy
> *



looks like he finally comin thru on my previous deal with him.... now i'm gonna get those 2 montes from him


----------



## DA_SQUID

hey yall im uploadin my builds rite nwo


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hoep you get them monties ! Save 1 for me you know i got wheels ! LOL ! 





Hey guys If my count is right looks like your 5 strong ! Keep moving forward !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2007, 06:14 PM~8401948
> *Hoep    you get  them  monties  !    Save  1  for  me      you  know  i got  wheels  !  LOL !
> Hey  guys    If  my  count  is  right    looks  like  your  5  strong  !    Keep  moving  forward  !
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :..::SMiiLEY::..:.

SUP PPLZ THIS IS SMILEY
EYY IM SRRY FOR THE DELAY BUT MY G-MA JUST GOT OUT OF THE HOSPITAL AND ITS SLOWED ME DOWN A LIL.......
IMMA GO BUY SOME MODELS ASAP!
THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777

i am going to walmart for more kits when imy mother gets home......i will post pics as soon as i get my phone turned back on.....


----------



## DA_SQUID

heres some of my builds
http://www.imagestation.com/8668065/3898915519


----------



## :..::SMiiLEY::..:.

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 26 2007, 08:28 PM~8402099
> *heres some of my builds
> http://www.imagestation.com/8668065/3898915519
> *


NICE WORK MAN! :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

Hey guys im not tryin to whore this topic but sould i go out and drive a truck?im debatin on it.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by :..::SMiiLEY::..:._@Jul 26 2007, 10:30 PM~8402118
> *NICE WORK MAN! :biggrin:
> *


thx
hey guys what site are yall usein to upload pics photobucket aint workin for me no mo :angry:


----------



## :..::SMiiLEY::..:.

I DONT KNOW WHAT TO TELL U CUZ I BEEN USIN PHOTBUCKET FOR A WHILE ALREADY..... :dunno:


----------



## 8-Ball

i just use the one on here when i go to reply the link that says open the image uploader.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by :..::SMiiLEY::..:._@Jul 26 2007, 09:54 PM~8402321
> *I DONT KNOW WHAT TO TELL U CUZ I BEEN USIN PHOTBUCKET FOR A WHILE ALREADY..... :dunno:
> *




:uh: 



:wave:


----------



## :..::SMiiLEY::..:.

SUP ZACK :thumbsup:


----------



## Tip Slow

almost got my doors cut out on the monte


----------



## DA_SQUID

it tell me files to big


----------



## 8-Ball

i also use sony imagestation


----------



## low4oshow

wat up yall i use photo bucket


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 26 2007, 09:35 PM~8402144
> *Hey guys im not tryin to whore this topic but sould i go out and drive a truck?im debatin on it.
> *


lol


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2007, 09:14 PM~8401948
> *Hoep    you get  them  monties  !    Save  1  for  me      you  know  i got  wheels  !  LOL !
> Hey  guys    If  my  count  is  right    looks  like  your  5  strong  !   Keep  moving  forward  !
> *


we got way more than that


----------



## LJGONZALEZ

can i join


----------



## 8-Ball

attention all low4oshow members send me a pm w/ ur information and also include info bout urself


----------



## low4oshow

x2


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LJGONZALEZ_@Jul 27 2007, 01:04 AM~8402928
> *can i join
> *


Hey man you just can't come out of the blue and ask can you join.I learned that a while back,We don't know to much about you,haven't seen any of your builds.You have to get invited in,not just CAN I JOIN,you have to earn it,Show so respect,rep the club were ever you go,So show a couple of builds,earn some respect,get known,and maybe and maybe you can join.Plus it's not up to me it's up to the pres,and the vice pres,Good luck.thank you

Byran.


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 27 2007, 02:13 AM~8403542
> *Hey man you just can't come out of the blue and ask can you join.I learned that a while back,We don't know to much about you,haven't seen any of your builds.You have to get invited in,not just CAN I JOIN,you have to earn it,Show so respect,rep the club were ever you go,So show a couple of builds,earn some respect,get known,and maybe and maybe you can join.Plus it's not up to me it's up to the pres,and the vice pres,Good luck.thank you
> 
> Byran.
> *


he is 100% right good lookin out my ninja. fo real get ur builds up and let us see what u can do and we will think about it. and i didnt mean to offend u. at all its just we havent seen any of ur work.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 27 2007, 03:27 AM~8403559
> *he is 100% right good lookin out my ninja. fo real get ur builds up and let us see what u can do and we will think about it. and i didnt  mean to offend u. at all its just we havent seen any of ur work.
> *


No problem man just gotta try to keep em in line :uh:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 27 2007, 02:36 AM~8403578
> *No problem man just gotta try to keep em in line :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u crazy man


----------



## piston pump 07

im gone get sum pics of my builds as soon as i get home im at a friends house im bout to go watch the dragsters in sonoma


----------



## hawkeye1777

hey guys, how are the builds coming along?

i opened up the monte last night, and the body was all crushed, and molded terribly...lol.....i was going to trade it in for another at wal mart, but they were out, and they decided to only stock up on hotrods, and street burners, so for now, i went ahead and bought a 1967 dodge coronet r/t, not my favorite car, but thats the only one they had there that i liked, hopefully i can goto hobbytown USA here in a few days, and get a more lolo style car.......pics will be posted as soon as possible

:cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :cheesy:


----------



## lonnie




----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## lonnie




----------



## lonnie




----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 27 2007, 01:47 PM~8407297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that lac is clean.is it rc


----------



## lonnie

just some more fine rides and the nice ass snoop deville


----------



## lonnie

yes sir


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 27 2007, 01:49 PM~8407318
> *just some more fine rides and the nice ass snoop deville
> *


oh


----------



## low4oshow

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: low4oshow, DA_SQUID, lonnie, hawkeye1777


----------



## DA_SQUID

hey guys i cant post pics of my rides cuz somebody broke my damn dig. camera....well theres 4 bills down the drain...but as soon as i get another cam. i will post up some pics


----------



## hawkeye1777

:0


> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 27 2007, 01:52 PM~8407342
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: low4oshow, DA_SQUID, lonnie, hawkeye1777
> *


ALL members....lol


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## low4oshow

lonnie u got any hoppers


----------



## lonnie

yea but dont really mess with them much need to get back into them


----------



## low4oshow

got pics


----------



## hawkeye1777

heres a linberg hopper chassis i put a motor on...has a nice lift, but no hop.....


----------



## low4oshow

kool


----------



## lonnie

i will have to dig them out and take pics later on


----------



## low4oshow

k,you think they still work


----------



## lonnie

im not sure you need some parts


----------



## LJGONZALEZ

thanks im not offended ill just take ur tips and see what happens


----------



## :..::SMiiLEY::..:.

OK PPLZ
I GOT A MODEL YESTERDAY
ITS A CADDY 85' COUPE
I PAINTED THE BODY A DARK PRIMER
IM THINKIN BOUT 2 TONE WITH BLACK AT THE BOTTOM
AND PAINTIN A GUN METAL BLACK OVER THE PRIMER
THE INTERIOR MAYBE GUN METAL TOO.
TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777

sounds cool...my mom wants me to build the 67 coronet for her...lol....so she is gettin me to do a red wrap around style red on it, and the top chrome/silver....we'll see how it turns out, i just got the engine done, and started on the interior, and got 2 coats of primer on it....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 27 2007, 10:47 AM~8407297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still need a remote?????


----------



## low4oshow

i did lots of proggress on the cars.and i just got them yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nice work....


----------



## hawkeye1777

nice work BRO!!!


----------



## low4oshow

thanks.took me a day.might be finished to morrow


----------



## hawkeye1777

cool...keep us updated


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 25 2007, 07:39 PM~8391200
> *Well we are finally starting to get everything together from when this club was originally started.
> 
> a little info bout us:
> 
> President- Low4oshow
> 
> Vice President- 8-Ball
> 
> members: themonteman, piston pump 07, julian_blea, smiley, and more to come as we get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Right all the members of Low4oShow Model Car Club post all ur car pics here.  And to everyone else on here i hope yall give us a chance to get this thread goin good before we get the infamous pics or it didnt happened, or the wow how many more model car clubs can we have on this site, or anything like this.  All i can ask is that yall be patient with us as we get off the ground.  Thanks for taking a chance to look at our topic and i hope u like some of are builds.
> 
> Vice President,
> 8-Ball "T.K.A. thats tycoon known as" Jeremy
> *


 Nice Logo. but what does the pistols have in common with model building
??????????? because it's gangster ????? You need too research and draw a little more on your group logo and make it model worthy. That logo on the streets is looking for trouble. Just my observation and just trying to give a helping hand.

oneyed


----------



## hawkeye1777

what oneyed


----------



## low4oshow

we have been in the procces all week of changing them guns into hopping cars.it might be don in a few days


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 27 2007, 10:22 PM~8410172
> *we have been in the procces all week of changing them guns into hopping cars.it might be don in a few days
> *



Heres a pic of my banner when i would show models with the Real cars at Lowrider and other 1:1 shows !











That table is just my models ! The kid next to me is Billy Lilac ! We had a lay out in the spring 2000 LRB Magazine !


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 27 2007, 06:22 PM~8409334
> *still need a remote?????
> *


na i found mine the kids had it in the toy box thanks tho :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2007, 09:48 PM~8410765
> *Heres  a  pic    of  my  banner    when  i  would  show  models  with  the    Real  cars    at  Lowrider    and  other  1:1  shows  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That  table  is  just  my  models  !    The  kid  next  to  me  is  Billy  Lilac  !    We  had  a  lay  out  in  the  spring  2000  LRB    Magazine  !
> *


nice


----------



## Tip Slow

hey mini is that a red 94 impala ss sitin on monster truck tires?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 28 2007, 12:20 AM~8410957
> *hey mini is that a red 94 impala ss sitin on monster truck tires?
> *


WHAT ?????


Its the Amt eddie bawer explorer ! It was rollin 44 in mudsters and gold back D's Before that DONK shit was even on the set ! LOL ! :biggrin: 


And Talkin about you club so this stays on Point ! 


Work hard ! Attend shows and let fools know what your club can produce ! I Had my 15 mins of Fame with My club! 












My Club name is also copy writed in the Lowrider Magazine Club Reg.











This Club doesn't just have to be an internet Hang out ! 

But i will always be a SOUL SURVIVOR !


----------



## Tip Slow

thats nice to know u got so much passion for what you are,Oh and my bad i the it was a bubble


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 28 2007, 01:08 AM~8411227
> *thats nice to know u got so much passion for what you are,Oh and my bad i the it was a bubble
> *


You Feel me know about givin you so much shit ! This hobby is so much more then just opening up kit and adding wheels ! FEEL THE HOBBY ! Dont just build cause you have nothing else to do !


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 28 2007, 01:10 AM~8411237
> *You  Feel  me  know  about  givin  you  so  much  shit !    This  hobby    is  so  much  more  then  just  opening  up  kit    and  adding  wheels !    FEEL  THE  HOBBY  !    Dont  just  build  cause  you  have  nothing  else  to  do !
> *


Yeah man i do feel ya,hopefully my next project is a lowlow.Keep up the good work mini


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks guys for ur input and yes the logo is goin to change they are changing up the hours at my job and just wont be able to change them til tuesday or wendsday when i have the time to and i am trying to build at the same time just hard to find time to do anything for real. and yea i could be changing it now but this is the only down time i can get for now so i just want to sit back relax and shoot the shit with everyone.and damn mini i didnt know that was ur club (soul survivor) damn i use to say when i saw those models i wish i could either build like that or meet that guy. well hell now i have the chance to complete both task and be able to take lessons from the guy who built them.


----------



## :..::SMiiLEY::..:.

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 27 2007, 06:31 PM~8409812
> *i did lots of proggress on the cars.and i just got them yesterday. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THATS NICE HOMIE
II LIKE HOW YOU SET IT UP IN ITS POSITION! :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 27 2007, 09:21 PM~8410161
> *what oneyed
> *


 Chill Vato. Just trying to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## :..::SMiiLEY::..:.

K EVERYBODY
THE CADDY IS DONE! :biggrin: 
SADLY IMMA HAVE TO WAIT TILL I GET BACK TO VEGAS FOR PICS :angry: 
BUT SINCE I FINISHED LAST NIGHT........I GOT A NEW PROJECT  
HERE IS A PIC








THE ONE I GOT IS ALL BLACK WITH ALL BLACK INTERIOR
SO FAR IVE TOOKEN IT APART AND IMMA SAND IT DOWN WHEN I GET SOME SAND PAPER.ITS SITTIN ON 7 SPOKE DUBS, BUT IMMA PUT SOME BLACK AND CHROME DAYTONS.TELL ME WHAT CHALL THINK BOUT THIS ONE!


----------



## low4oshow

wat size it it


----------



## :..::SMiiLEY::..:.

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 28 2007, 11:54 AM~8414034
> *wat size it it
> *


1/25 :biggrin: 
BUT ITS JUST A PAINTIN PROJECT.


----------



## low4oshow

its already put togeater


----------



## low4oshow

yall look.when you get there go all the way down to see more pics http://www.vexlabs.com/vex-robotics-pneuma...eumatics-kit-1a


----------



## lonnie

now thats the shit :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## :..::SMiiLEY::..:.

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 28 2007, 12:43 PM~8414186
> *its already put togeater
> *


I ALREADY TOOK IT APART


----------



## hawkeye1777

TTT....got the paint on the coronet finished and cleared today......its a flat red on the side, rear and front, and chrome on the top... and a blck cross on the roof, and a stripe on the back(behind the rear fender wells all the way up accross the trunk lid, and down the other side).......its my first time taping off, and i think it turned out better than i thought it would.......pics up A.S.A.P


----------



## hawkeye1777

changed the paint a little bit...it has no black in it now.....

TTT


----------



## DA_SQUID

gonna hopefully finish up my newest model 70 monte b4 aug teh 12 so i can have sum pics


----------



## hawkeye1777

i should have the coronet finished in a few more hours of work, although i am waiting on the tires to come in the mail, so it won't be completely finished, but i am not going into much detail here.....just the 2 tone paint job, and racing slick....


we are supposed to get a new hobby shop about 25 miles away from here in a few weeks, and then i will practice with flocking, and more detail...

also, i should be able to get pics within the next day or 2


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 30 2007, 01:40 AM~8423674
> *i should have the coronet finished in a few more hours of work, although i am waiting on the tires to come in the mail, so it won't be completely finished, but i am not going into much detail here.....just the 2 tone paint job, and racing slick....
> we are supposed to get a new hobby shop about 25 miles away from here in a few weeks, and then i will practice with flocking, and more detail...
> 
> also, i should be able to get pics within the next day or 2
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID

anybody in the club makes custom decals


----------



## hawkeye1777

nope...sorry bro.........i was wanting some 2


----------



## 8-Ball

yea yall i am working also on how to make the decals been tryin almost got it down will scan some later on so yall can see them. just pm me and tell me whats up after i get them scanned and posted


----------



## 8-Ball

alright yall since i have had a few of u ask me if i had any kits for sale i am goin to talk to my homie that has a model store in the morning and i am goin to ask him how much would a bulk kit order would be and how much it will cost so. if yall are interested let me know and we are goin to take a vote on the models and whatever is the top 3-5 models thats what i shall be ordering and once we figure that out i will tell him and he will be gettin back with me so lets see what yall want. plz dont ask bout resin kits cause i dont think he has any and i dont have the money to get that right now. my vote is for 90's imps 50's caddy's monte's grand nationals and i am 100% really want to do this.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 31 2007, 01:13 AM~8433997
> *alright yall since i have had a few of u ask me if i had any kits for sale i am goin to talk to my homie that has a model store in the morning and i am goin to ask him how much would a bulk kit order would be and how much it will cost so.  if yall are interested let me know and we are goin to take a vote on the models and whatever is the top 3-5 models thats what i shall be ordering and once we figure that out i will tell him and he will be gettin back with me so lets see what yall want.  plz dont ask bout resin kits cause i dont think he has any and i dont have the money to get that right now. my vote is for 90's imps  50's caddy's monte's grand nationals and i am 100% really want to do this.
> *


 :thumbsup: MODELS ONLY OR LIKE FLOCKING AND STUFF LIKE THAT
ESCLADE TRUCKS OR SUV'S, GLASS HOUSES,


----------



## hawkeye1777

heres my vote..........well 5 actually.....

57 bel air
55 nomad
87 monte carlo
60-64 impala
and................................
lowrider elco


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 31 2007, 01:19 AM~8434022
> *:thumbsup: MODELS ONLY OR LIKE FLOCKING AND STUFF LIKE THAT
> ESCLADE TRUCKS OR SUV'S, GLASS HOUSES,
> *


o yea and a 70' impala


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Jul 25 2007, 09:39 PM~8392906
> *ya homies here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice car....got one jus like it!! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

lol. :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777

TTT........i know some1 has some progress


----------



## lonnie

71 -75 CAPRICES LOL :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777

u like caprices a lot, huh?


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 31 2007, 05:15 PM~8439374
> *TTT........i know some1 has some progress
> *


I DO BUT NO CAM


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 31 2007, 04:22 PM~8439456
> *u like caprices a lot, huh?
> *


hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777

damn.....i don't have a camera either, but i might that one from wagonguy, well, i most likely will...lol.......TTT


----------



## lonnie

wish i had one id hook you up


----------



## DA_SQUID

i jus layed down my 1st coat of silver on m monte....gonna get that chamillion paint that i used on my charger and put what i can on this car cuz the paint can is almost done and im not gonna buy another cuz its car paint!!! hopefuly i can get a cam and post up pics


----------



## DA_SQUID

just made a custom green/blue color...miced emeralsd green and blu together and got like a roling molo color blue


----------



## lonnie

hey homies went through my kits last night so far i got
60 chevy truck
64impala
64gto
06impala police car
56delray
57chevy
59lowrider
80'slowrider caddy
old 58 impala kit
70 impala

i will sell all of these in bulk or each make offers include shipping on your offers
56,59,64,caddy,57 all sold to hawkeyes1777


----------



## low4oshow

around about how much


----------



## lonnie

i was thinking 10.00 a kit +the shipping not sure on that as bulk make me a good offer for all


----------



## lonnie

$140 shipped for all kits


----------



## lonnie




----------



## lonnie




----------



## lonnie

thats all the kits


----------



## DA_SQUID

yeah i just layed down my black base coat for my chamillion [paint...i should have it done b4 aug. 12 :thumbsup: uffin: :yes:


----------



## lonnie

cool cant wait to see it :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 1 2007, 08:23 AM~8445021
> *hey homies went through my kits last night so far i got
> 60 chevy truck
> 64impala
> 64gto
> 06impala police car
> 56delray
> 57chevy
> 59lowrider
> 80'slowrider caddy
> old 58 impala kit
> 70 impala
> 62 impala drop ss
> i will sell all of these in bulk or each make offers include shipping on your offers
> *


14.00 shipped for any kit


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 1 2007, 03:51 PM~8448355
> *14.00 shipped for any kit
> *


cool will u hold the 70 impala till i get sum money that will b next wk


----------



## DA_SQUID

and i just put on sum chamillion paint on the monte.....looks good


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 1 2007, 02:51 PM~8448355
> *14.00 shipped for any kit
> *


----------



## hawkeye1777

went to walmart.......got a 64 ford fairlane thunderbolt......i have big plans for this one, so i won't post any updates on it, until it is finished......even if your in the club, i am nottrying to be a dick, but do not PM me asking me about the plans....it is TOP SECRET


----------



## DA_SQUID

man so much for the bowling ball aptterns im not happy with the way it came out ..itm looks bad....ima water sand it and see if it comes out a little better but if no then ima sand the roof down


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 1 2007, 03:00 PM~8448448
> *cool will u hold the 70 impala till i get sum money that will b next wk
> *


yea


----------



## hawkeye1777

so........................ 64 impala, 59 impala, 56 del ray, 57 bel air, and 80s caddy soldto me right....?


----------



## lonnie

yep


----------



## DA_SQUID

hey any of yall have myspace?


----------



## DA_SQUID

mines is 
myspace.com/texas_made_atx_53


----------



## Tip Slow

well guys im back,i thought they cut my internet service off


----------



## hawkeye1777

OMFG, walmaty acyually gto 2 kits that i like, from revell "trucks", they got the 99 silverado, and the 41 chevy truck...i gto the 41......


----------



## hawkeye1777

OMFG, walmart actually got 2 kits that i like, from revell "trucks", they got the 99 silverado, and the 41 chevy truck...i gto the 41......

sorry about the fucked up spelling and the souble post....


----------



## DA_SQUID

ttt


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 2 2007, 12:01 PM~8455861
> *man so much for the bowling ball aptterns im not happy with the way it came out ..itm looks bad....ima water sand it and see if it comes out a little better but if no then ima sand the roof down
> *


yea im bout to start frm the ground again...it might be a metialic silver color or like a blue or a blue-ish/purple-ies color...not burple


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 6 2007, 06:04 PM~8487281
> *yea im bout to start frm the ground again...it might be a metialic silver color or like a blue or a blue-ish/purple-ies color...not burple
> *


i went w a baby blue and gold flakes....any progress anybody


----------



## 8-Ball

tomorrow


----------



## hawkeye1777

got the front end cut on the 41 chevy......fixing to make a hinge for it..........and a few other little things here and there.... :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 6 2007, 09:37 PM~8489257
> *got the front end cut on the 41 chevy......fixing to make a hinge for it..........and a few other little things here and there....  :biggrin:
> *


idk y i cant make hinges i try but nothing  but nobody messes witht them when im gone so i dont hav to put them up n e ways


----------



## lonnie

you lucky dog i got 4 daughters gotta keepem put up high LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

MY NEWEST PRODJECT 76 GLASS HOUSE


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 7 2007, 01:36 PM~8494411
> *MY NEWEST PRODJECT 76 GLASS HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: nice


----------



## jevries

Love those wheels in combo with those tires!! Clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 7 2007, 11:15 AM~8493063
> *you lucky dog i got 4 daughters gotta keepem put up high LOL :biggrin:
> *


i still gotta worry about my little brothers :angry: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 8-Ball

finally finished the yellow imp here are some pics its to hott fo my black azz to be outside to take outside pics right now.


----------



## hawkeye1777

keep it up, lonnie.

nice job 8-ball


----------



## 8-Ball

some pics of my 76 caprice WIP


----------



## 8-Ball

here is my blue 94 imp WIP
Before:


















here it is after the roof has been almost cut all off








more to come in a little bit


----------



## hawkeye1777

get on AIM, 8-ball


----------



## 8-Ball

-front windshield got messed up a little well really alot.








The repair man came through and hooled it up what yall think


























next is sanding,primer,base,top coat,and clear. come on yall any comments criticisms all excepted and appreciated.


----------



## lonnie

THAT WILL LOOK AWSOME ON SOME 13s


----------



## 8-Ball

thats whats goin under it as soon as i get to the under body right now i am workin on the interior right now


----------



## DA_SQUID

so i finished up my paintin stage on my monte.....now its time to get to work and put the game face on   :guns: :yes:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 1 2007, 04:00 PM~8448448
> *cool will u hold the 70 impala till i get sum money that will b next wk
> *


yo lonnie hey im not gonna have the money due to the fact that ima go to a model car show and rep for the club ......if u can still hold the 70 impala that will be great if u cant its cool


----------



## lonnie

it will be here


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 8 2007, 06:42 PM~8506848
> *it will be here
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hawkeye1777

got the 41 primered, and ready for the heat gun....lol....gonna make it an old wear and tear truck......nothing special.....just all wrecked up....


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 8 2007, 06:52 PM~8506933
> *got the 41 primered, and ready for the heat gun....lol....gonna make it an old wear and tear truck......nothing special.....just all wrecked up....
> *


i wanna see this 1 when its done :cheesy:


----------



## hawkeye1777

got the roof tocave in, front dents, adn bed all fucked up...lol


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 8 2007, 07:14 PM~8507056
> *got the roof tocave in, front dents, adn bed all fucked up...lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball

lonnie what kits do u have left big homie


----------



## hawkeye1777

i don't know what all he has left, but i know he doesn't have the 56 chevy, 57 chevy, 59 impala, 64 impala, or the 80's caddy for sale anymopre.......should be mine in a few days...lol....


----------



## 8-Ball

well that went my hopes i think cause i was lookin at the 80's caddy. hawkeye got called into work today didnt get to the post office homie will try again tomorrow but it will get out this weekend big homie


----------



## lonnie

JUST GOT THE REGAL DONK THAT ONES $15.00 SHIPPED


----------



## hawkeye1777

did some scratching to the body of the 41.......


----------



## lonnie

COOL GETTING READY TO BUILD A 4 CORNER HO HOPPER WIRELESS
BUT LOOKING 4 THE LITTLE FLAT SQAURE HO MOTORS AND YES A 76 GLASS HOUSE THE ONE I POSTED AS MY NEW BUILD :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hawkeye1777

:cheesy:
:biggrin:
:cheesy:
:biggrin:
:cheesy:
:biggrin:
:cheesy:
:biggrin:
:cheesy:
:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

got good news for lonnie...i gonna have the money after all like here in a couple more days

got bad news for me....i couldnt finsh the modle in time there for i couldnt make it to the show...and if i cant make it to the show i cant take pics of it


----------



## lonnie

:thumbsup:


----------



## hawkeye1777

got the 41 rusted out, and finished......looks liek shit...lol....in the process of mking a diorama with a tree and tire swing....lol.....also put some flat tires on it, and then went to wal mart, and picked up the 99 CHevrolet Silverado.........i am borrowing my brothers camera soon, and i'll have it until i get my own....


----------



## DA_SQUID

63' impala


both are under construction


----------



## LJGONZALEZ

nice :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

THX....SRRY FOR THE NOT CLEAR PICS.....ITS THE CAM.....


----------



## Pokey

Those pics are too damn BIG!


----------



## DA_SQUID

i know i know there to big idk how to re-size them tho


----------



## drnitrus

right click on the file
click "open with"
choose microsoft paint
once paint is open choose "image" 
choose "stretch/squeue"
then change it to about 50%
close the pic and click yes when it asks to save 

and repost it on here


----------



## Tip Slow

anybody doin anything new?


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 7 2007, 12:36 PM~8494411
> *MY NEWEST PRODJECT 76 GLASS HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is in the works homies


----------



## Tip Slow

so far so good,keep up the good work


----------



## lowvanman

the pics from 5 years ago shows 03/01/2002 and your workin on it now


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Aug 19 2007, 11:47 AM~8587849
> *the pics from 5 years ago shows 03/01/2002 and your workin on it now
> *


his settings are prolly just off.. his cam prolly resets the date and time everytime he puts new batts in.. and prolly tired of re enetering the time.. i used to do that shit too


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Aug 19 2007, 08:47 AM~8587849
> *the pics from 5 years ago shows 03/01/2002 and your workin on it now
> *


Yeah, the camera settings are off. Those tires weren't available 5 years ago. Stop trying to start shit!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 19 2007, 01:24 PM~8588290
> *Yeah, the camera settings are off. Those tires weren't available 5 years ago. Stop trying to start shit!
> *


was the kit out 5 yrs ago?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 10:44 AM~8588430
> *was the kit out 5 yrs ago?
> *


It came out originally in '76, and was rereleased around 1999. So, yeah, it was.


----------



## low4oshow

hey yall i havent been postin in a wile but right now i am working on a resin 72-78 delta 88 vert.will have pics tomorrow but when i get done with all the body work i want someone to mold it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

where u get that from?????


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 08:27 PM~8601490
> *where u get that from?????
> *


i made it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what u start with??? progress pics?


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 10:35 PM~8601624
> *what u start with??? progress pics?
> *


x2


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 20 2007, 08:31 PM~8601548
> *i made it
> *


Pics or it didn't happen! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 08:27 PM~8601490
> *where u get that from?????
> *


I think TKM made one, but their stuff is JUNK!


----------



## low4oshow

just got back home so now i can add some replys.

i had to make it out of another kit.
i should have pics later on.i am a little biusy right now. :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball

so u got everything figured out on it finally


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 21 2007, 02:01 PM~8607827
> *just got back home so now i can add some replys.
> 
> i had to make it out of another kit.
> i should have pics later on.i am a little biusy right now. :thumbsup:
> *


oooooookaaaaaayyyy. So, WHAT kit did you start with????


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 21 2007, 06:29 PM~8610425
> *oooooookaaaaaayyyy. So, WHAT kit did you start with????
> *


it was a 69 ford cobra hard top.


----------



## low4oshow

i still have a lot of mods to do but i am posting this to show you were i am at.and not good pics becouse low batterys on camera.
here you go









:biggrin: 









:biggrin: 

what yall think so far


----------



## low4oshow

and i am still working on that fender.i just got the basic lip on so far.


----------



## low4oshow

notice the fenders has a curve to it


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 21 2007, 08:59 PM~8611369
> *i still have a lot of mods to do but i am posting this to show you were i am at.and not good pics becouse low batterys on camera.
> here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> what yall think so far
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777

:cheesy:


----------



## dade county

hi every 1


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 23 2007, 02:31 PM~8626333
> *hi every 1
> *


hi Dr. Nick, sorry had to say it. :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777

he said every 1, no everybody!.....lol


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 23 2007, 03:31 PM~8626333
> *hi every 1
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: i was gonna ask what happend to low rollaz but now i see


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 23 2007, 05:12 PM~8626589
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: i was gonna ask what happend to low rollaz but now i see
> *


yea i was tired of talkin to my self in the meetings.......................................................................................................................
.....................................................................................................................................
........................... iwas the only member of the club, :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777

post up your builds, dade, adn welcome bro....


----------



## low4oshow

welcome. :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 23 2007, 07:45 PM~8627853
> *post up your builds, dade, adn welcome bro....
> *


ok hold on,and thanks


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 23 2007, 07:10 PM~8628031
> *welcome. :biggrin:
> *


x-2


----------



## dade county

here goes


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 23 2007, 08:32 PM~8628626
> *here goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :0   :biggrin:  nice builds homie


----------



## dade county

thanks glad u likem


----------



## hawkeye1777

thats dade, thats all i needed....thanks bro


nice looking builds


----------



## 8-Ball

damn dade boute time :biggrin: welcome homie


----------



## LowandBeyond

I like that white mustang up there. Keep up the good work homies.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 23 2007, 08:51 PM~8630208
> *I like that white mustang up there.  Keep up the good work homies.
> *


x-2


----------



## dade county

new to my arsonal


----------



## wagonguy

where did you get that isuzu?


----------



## dade county

the hobbyshop that ive ben going to for years ,its some history to this ,ive ben going in the shop and seeing this kit for a long long time i think since 95, and i had been looking at it ,so today i had asked felix who is the owner ,how much wuld he sell me the dust collector and he told me that i was the first 1 to ask bout the kit so i offerd some $ and he tookit,he also told me that its a rare kit


----------



## dade county

my atempt at the 67/68 70 impala roof an trunk swap


























and my atemt at building my own rims


----------



## ElMonte74'

Damn i always wanted that s10 kit :biggrin: .


----------



## low4oshow

hey yall


----------



## 8-Ball

how did u do the rims


----------



## Tip Slow

lookin good dade,oh and welcome to the club


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 26 2007, 01:43 PM~8643843
> *how did u do the rims
> *


how yall doin ,thanks monte ,8 the rims r frum 3 kits the centers r frum the 70 imp,the tires r frum the lolo lack,and the dishes r frum the 66 ford galixy amt kit,i sanded down the lip on the 70 rims so the spolks wud sit on the dishes and jus slide on the tire but put the wite wall on b4 u put the tire on or it wud b a pain in the ass to put on and i found this chrome paint thats not bad ,of coarse it dosnt look like chrome but it will pass


----------



## hawkeye1777

:wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dade county

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: hi low4osho family how are yall doin today


----------



## Tip Slow

it's all good dade just sitin back chillin for a while.been tryin for the longest to get ahold of 8-ball but i guess he at work.


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 24 2007, 09:45 PM~8635969
> *the hobbyshop that ive ben going to for years ,its some history to this ,ive ben going in the shop and seeing this kit for a long long time i think since 95, and i had been looking at it ,so today i had asked felix who is the owner ,how much wuld he sell me the dust collector and he told me  that i was the first 1 to ask bout the kit so i offerd some $ and he tookit,he also told me that its a rare kit
> *



If im not wrong did it have pull back motor?


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 28 2007, 11:39 AM~8659868
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: hi low4osho family how are yall doin today
> *


just got home frm school :angry: :angry: :angry:   :0


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 28 2007, 02:30 PM~8660975
> *If im not wrong did it  have pull back motor?
> *


u know im not shure if it duz ,but i do know that it has a gear at the bak wheelsand it mite take a motor


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 28 2007, 04:58 PM~8662419
> *just got home frm school :angry:  :angry:  :angry:      :0
> *


thats a good thing,untill tomarow :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 28 2007, 02:20 PM~8660861
> *it's all good dade just sitin back chillin for a while.been tryin for the longest to get ahold of 8-ball but i guess he at work.
> *


i think he is ,i usually get him l8


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 28 2007, 04:12 PM~8662533
> *thats a good thing,untill tomarow :biggrin:
> *


TOMOOROW GET MY TEACHER MAD AGAIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 28 2007, 06:49 PM~8663399
> *TOMOOROW GET MY TEACHER MAD AGAIN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fuk yea ,that was the lesson ,2 c how many ways u culd piss off the teacher in a school year,but i mostly got on there nervs ,i found that to b more entertaining


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 28 2007, 05:24 PM~8662616
> *i think he is ,i usually get him l8
> *


what do you mean by l8???


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 28 2007, 07:28 PM~8664204
> *what do you mean by l8???
> *


MAYBE AT NIGHT HE GET'S ON


----------



## Tip Slow

oh ok da squid thanks


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 28 2007, 07:29 PM~8664215
> *oh ok da  squid thanks
> *


N/P BRO   
ANY NEW BUILDS


----------



## Tip Slow

im tryin to get that yellow impalaSS(bubble) from 8-ball.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 28 2007, 07:18 PM~8664100
> *fuk yea ,that was the lesson ,2 c how many ways u culd piss off the teacher in a school year,but i mostly got on there nervs ,i found that to b more entertaining
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
HE STARTED IT TODAY......

IT WENT DOWN LIKE THIS

2ND PERIOD I WAS HEADED TO MY ADVISORY CLASS BEFORE I THOUGHT I WAS GONING TO LUNCH  (THERE'S 2 LUNCHES) SO AFTER I WENT TO MY ADVISORY CLASS I HEADED FOR LUNCH CUZ I THOUGHT THATS WHAT IT SAID ON MY SCEDULE THIS WAS B DAY...1ST LUNCH(A AND B DAY ARE DIFF. LUNCHS)


----------



## DA_SQUID

GOTTA FINISH IT LATER


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 28 2007, 06:33 PM~8664241
> *im tryin to get that yellow impalaSS(bubble) from 8-ball.
> *


what you going to do to it


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 28 2007, 06:38 PM~8664287
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> HE STARTED IT TODAY......
> 
> IT WENT DOWN LIKE THIS
> 
> 2ND PERIOD I WAS HEADED TO MY ADVISORY CLASS BEFORE I THOUGHT I WAS GONING TO LUNCH  (THERE'S 2 LUNCHES) SO AFTER I WENT TO MY ADVISORY CLASS I HEADED FOR LUNCH CUZ I THOUGHT THATS WHAT IT SAID ON MY SCEDULE THIS WAS B DAY...1ST LUNCH(A AND B DAY ARE DIFF. LUNCHS)
> *


damn that happend to me the otha day. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 28 2007, 08:39 PM~8664301
> *what you going to do to it
> *


change of plans im not gona get it.


----------



## Tip Slow

dade my man where ya at?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 28 2007, 08:28 PM~8664204
> *what do you mean by l8???
> *


late


----------



## Tip Slow

oh


----------



## DA_SQUID

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 28 2007, 08:50 PM~8664351
> *dade my man where ya at?
> *


im here homie,a low4osho fam wish me luck in court i need it ,i gota to go c my judge thursday and im a lil spooked if it dont go rite u guys wont b readin frum me for a wile


----------



## Tip Slow

good luck homie,what ya do?


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 28 2007, 07:59 PM~8664455
> *im here homie,a low4osho fam wish me luck in court i need it ,i gota to go c my judge thursday and im a lil  spooked if it dont go rite  u guys wont b readin frum me for a wile
> *


 :0 :0 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: GOOD LUCK FAM.


----------



## Tip Slow

any progress on that regal low4show???


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 28 2007, 08:38 PM~8664287
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> HE STARTED IT TODAY......
> 
> IT WENT DOWN LIKE THIS
> 
> 2ND PERIOD I WAS HEADED TO MY ADVISORY CLASS BEFORE I THOUGHT I WAS GONING TO LUNCH  (THERE'S 2 LUNCHES) SO AFTER I WENT TO MY ADVISORY CLASS I HEADED FOR LUNCH CUZ I THOUGHT THATS WHAT IT SAID ON MY SCEDULE THIS WAS B DAY...1ST LUNCH(A AND B DAY ARE DIFF. LUNCHS)
> *


you got 2 lunch periods,fuk homie u culd eat twice,man my teachers new better than to fuk wit me,hint i rode the short bus to school with the handycap simble on the emergency door and tinted windows ,u no the crazy kids ,we wudnt eat lunch with the "normal kids" fukin pussies wed eat b4 them,i used to love detention it was a challange to piss off the pe coach he was the detention victom the more days he give me the more days i had to get under his skin,and i pitty the substitute teacher lights off and a marage of books thrown at her or him,the power of a book is something special


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 28 2007, 09:00 PM~8664464
> *good luck homie,what ya do?
> *


drug charges,and resisting arrest


----------



## Tip Slow

damn man you might get some big time for that


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 28 2007, 09:21 PM~8664669
> *damn man you might get some big time for that
> *


yea i know, they lied on the aform and they had no probable cause to fuk wit me ,pussy ass police i think dunkin doghnuts was outta his favrite flavor ,and it pisst him off and i was his reason to vent talk about b-n at the rong place at the rong time


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 28 2007, 09:21 PM~8664669
> *damn man you might get some big time for that
> *


yea i know, they lied on the aform and they had no probable cause to fuk wit me ,pussy ass police i think dunkin doghnuts was outta his favrite flavor ,and it pisst him off and i was his reason to vent talk about b-n at the rong place at the rong time


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 28 2007, 09:38 PM~8664801
> *yea i know, they lied on the aform and they had no probable cause to fuk wit me ,pussy ass police i think dunkin doghnuts was outta his favrite flavor ,and it pisst him off and i was his reason to vent talk about b-n at the rong place at the rong time
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i never thought they would ever run out of the cop favors.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 28 2007, 09:45 PM~8664833
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i never thought they would ever run out of the cop favors.
> *


lol they keep eatin them all its just fukt up that they can eat all the doghnuts and get mad win ther aint no mo,then take it out on the public they dont fuk wit the ritch folk cuz they cud afford to challange them i hate b-n broke


----------



## dade county

a lo ima post pics of the doors


----------



## dade county

door closed 








door opened


----------



## DA_SQUID

well back off to school in about a hour see what i can do :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 29 2007, 07:05 AM~8667349
> *well back off to school in about a hour see what i can do :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


give em hell


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall my bad i aint been on here for real they got me workin 6 days a week at work been really busy hit me up on yahoo im or just send me a pm on here for those of yall that got my cell number hit me up on it alright yall time to go make that money i holla


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 28 2007, 07:38 PM~8664287
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> HE STARTED IT TODAY......
> 
> IT WENT DOWN LIKE THIS
> 
> 2ND PERIOD I WAS HEADED TO MY ADVISORY CLASS BEFORE I THOUGHT I WAS GONING TO LUNCH  (THERE'S 2 LUNCHES) SO AFTER I WENT TO MY ADVISORY CLASS I HEADED FOR LUNCH CUZ I THOUGHT THATS WHAT IT SAID ON MY SCEDULE THIS WAS B DAY...1ST LUNCH(A AND B DAY ARE DIFF. LUNCHS)
> *


like i was sayin my schedules are diff. right so i went to class like a hr late but i wasnt the only 1 the whole class was :biggrin: :biggrin:   and he didnt give them chit but me so i told him well damn it says i go to 1st lunch today and god damn u tellin me not to
he says"no i told oyu all of yall have 2nd lunch not 1st after advisory yall come


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 29 2007, 05:21 PM~8671957
> *like i was sayin my schedules are diff. right so i went to class like a hr late but i wasnt the only 1 the whole class was :biggrin:  :biggrin:     and he didnt give them chit but me so i told him well damn it says i go to 1st lunch today and god damn u tellin me not to
> he says"no i told oyu all of yall have 2nd lunch not 1st after advisory yall come here"
> i told him we fuck it then and thats bull shit
> he said if i did it again he would right me up :uh:
> *


wat a ****** ill tell him to write me up ,fukit unless u want a clean school record ,,go to the princapal and tell him that teacher touched you in a manner u didnt like,u wanna piss him off holla at me homie


----------



## low4oshow

my record is bad as hell.i get in a fight every week,and cuss tha teacher out.

all them fights,dees ****** know not to mess wit me ,cuz i will beat dat ass. :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 29 2007, 04:57 PM~8673267
> *my record is bad as hell.i get in a fight every week,and cuss tha teacher out.
> 
> all them fights,dees ****** know not to mess wit me ,cuz i will beat dat ass. :nono:  :buttkick:
> *


LIL HOMIE, YOU SO BADD ASS THAT I WANT YOU TO LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR LOCKED UP. I WILL SEND YOU MAGAZINES OF CAR MODELS SO YOU CAN SEE WHAT YOUR MISSING WHILE HAVING THAT BOOTY TAPPED. YOU TALK LIKE YOUR PROUD OF WHAT YOUR DOING. FUCK THE ****** AND WALK AWAY. WHO KNOWS ONE DAY ONE MAY TAKE A SHOT AT YOU. NEVER KNOW. WATCH YOUR BACK. TAKE IT FROM AN OG THAT'S BEEN THERE. BE SMART, FINISH SCHOOL AND BE PROUD OF YOURSELF AND NOT WORRY ABOUT ANY ******.

I USED ****** AS A TERM OF EVERYONE. JUST WANT TO MAKE THAT CLEAR TO YOU ALL.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 29 2007, 06:11 PM~8673386
> *LIL HOMIE, YOU SO BADD ASS THAT I WANT YOU TO LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR LOCKED UP. I WILL SEND YOU MAGAZINES OF CAR MODELS SO YOU CAN SEE WHAT YOUR MISSING WHILE HAVING THAT BOOTY TAPPED. YOU TALK LIKE YOUR PROUD OF WHAT YOUR DOING. FUCK THE ****** AND WALK AWAY. WHO KNOWS ONE DAY ONE MAY TAKE A SHOT AT YOU. NEVER KNOW. WATCH YOUR BACK. TAKE IT FROM AN OG THAT'S BEEN THERE. BE SMART, FINISH SCHOOL AND BE PROUD OF YOURSELF AND NOT WORRY ABOUT ANY ******.
> 
> I USED ****** AS A TERM OF EVERYONE. JUST WANT TO MAKE THAT CLEAR TO YOU ALL.
> *


Beto speaks the truth! I've seen too many of my friends end up like that, and damn near ended up like that myself!

You walk around with a chip on your shoulder, no matter how big it is, eventually, somebody is gonna come along and knock it off for you!


----------



## low4oshow

all these fight come frome the new kids.i just got to let them know not to mess with me.fore an example,a new kid trips you or punch you in tha chest or somthin in that nature ,just got to put a fut up thad ass.
i am forshure going to finish school,and go to college.and i aint trying to go to jell.i am going to college to be a car Engineer.i make good grades to.and yall thanks for that advise. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 29 2007, 08:59 PM~8673861
> *all these fight come frome the new kids.i just got to let them know not to mess with me.fore an example,a new kid trips you or punch you in tha chest or somthin in that nature ,just got to put a fut up thad ass.
> i am forshure going to finish school,and go to college.and i aint trying  to go to jell.i am going to college to be a car Engineer.i make good grades to.and yall thanks for that advise. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


in a since there rite mama said to me be the best at wut you do,witch side u pick ,u have that choice ,but i feel you homie fuk ****** try u, u gots to put tha foot on-em cuz if u walk away ****** gon think u pussy ,but in the truth ull b the bigger man ,i look at it like this action speak louder than words ,play froggy,and jump, but if a ***** put his hands on u ,u fuk him up to highest degree of asswhoping but if they just runnin they mouf ,let them do wat they do ,u got real ****** and u got bitch ****** witch one r u?lil homie handle your bitnessdo wat u got to do and do that auto engenering gig ,lil homie my cockieness fuckt that up 4 me ,thats wat i wanted to do its not too late but time isnt on my side to go bak ,get paid lil homie and do the rite thing its betta in the long run ,real ***** shit


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 29 2007, 08:11 PM~8673386
> *LIL HOMIE, YOU SO BADD ASS THAT I WANT YOU TO LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR LOCKED UP. I WILL SEND YOU MAGAZINES OF CAR MODELS SO YOU CAN SEE WHAT YOUR MISSING WHILE HAVING THAT BOOTY TAPPED. YOU TALK LIKE YOUR PROUD OF WHAT YOUR DOING. FUCK THE ****** AND WALK AWAY. WHO KNOWS ONE DAY ONE MAY TAKE A SHOT AT YOU. NEVER KNOW. WATCH YOUR BACK. TAKE IT FROM AN OG THAT'S BEEN THERE. BE SMART, FINISH SCHOOL AND BE PROUD OF YOURSELF AND NOT WORRY ABOUT ANY ******.
> 
> I USED ****** AS A TERM OF EVERYONE. JUST WANT TO MAKE THAT CLEAR TO YOU ALL.
> *


hey beto wea im frum ,if ur a dude in the hood yous a ***** ,and if you grew up on the streets yous a *****,and anybody can be a ******weather your black ,white ,hispanic,or what have you,its about how you carry your self,so if someone took that term negitivly then there a ****** ignorant to the game ,we no wut u ment by that,u spelled it right :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

ok bak to bitness hey yall how yall doin tonight,tomarrows my big day im goin to court to face dope charges ,and resisting arest ,so im trying to get my mind off it by doing a quick build of a linclon continental ,black cherry and a flake fade im gonna bfm it ina minute then clear it wit this new clear i got saturday and i got plenty paint ,any body use a air brush ,ill send u some paint and primer clear ill have to get 4 u this deal is 4 low4osho members only cuz i dont have that much and wanna sho some love to the fam


----------



## dade county

ok ill post pics


----------



## dade county

wut yall think


----------



## jevries

Nice paint!! What type of paint is that?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 29 2007, 11:10 PM~8675603
> *Nice paint!! What type of paint is that?
> *


X2


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 30 2007, 11:28 AM~8677449
> *X2
> *


the manufacture is (ppg ) and i did a metal flake fade u cant see it frum the pic ,the color is frum a lexus color code ,i cleard it last night ill sho pics soon


----------



## 8-Ball

dade man how did them dick suckas (court system) do u man.


----------



## low4oshow

^
^
^
^
x2


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 30 2007, 12:13 PM~8677866
> *dade man how did them dick suckas (court system) do u man.
> *


lol they gave me more probation 6 months and 950 fine,time for me to get my tool and mask im gonna make some money


----------



## dade county

heres the link wit clear


----------



## dade county

hi fam hows every one doing today


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 1 2007, 04:21 PM~8693080
> *hi fam hows every one doing today
> *


bad im gettin out of a car club


----------



## Tip Slow

what happen,da squid???


----------



## DA_SQUID

personal stuff not out of low4oshow out of my real car club


----------



## low4oshow

damn.


----------



## Tip Slow

i thought you meant the m.c.c


----------



## DA_SQUID

NO I WOULND NEVER GET OUT THE MODEL CAR CLUB CUZ THATS MY HOBBIE AND IT KEEPS ME ON TRACK


----------



## Tip Slow

just keep doin what ya doin


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 1 2007, 09:19 PM~8694079
> *NO I WOULND NEVER GET OUT THE MODEL CAR CLUB CUZ THATS MY HOBBIE AND IT KEEPS ME ON TRACK
> *


i feel you on that homie


----------



## dade county

hi fam :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tip Slow

what up dade


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 4 2007, 11:39 PM~8717472
> *what up dade
> *


nutin mutch i c err 1 got gost ,wut happend to them i hope there ok, for me i enterd the traditional build off with a 58 eldog its gonna b sweet black on red just waitin on pumps ,i made my own rims ,diffrent frum the other ones i made ,i hope i get some cool points on it ,how r u doing monty


----------



## dade county

hi fam :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: how yall doin tonyt ,a win yall get a min sho ya boy , some support in the traditional build off (pg 5,progress pics)


----------



## low4oshow

whats giong on.i aint been online in 2 days.i am in the procces of redoing my cadilac.will post pics later or tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 5 2007, 08:12 PM~8724432
> *whats giong on.i aint been online in 2 days.i am in the procces of redoing my cadilac.will post pics later or tomorrow. :thumbsup:
> *


wusup home skillet....lol how u been doin homie man i started to feel lonly up in here,glad your back


----------



## low4oshow

lol :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 5 2007, 08:54 PM~8724815
> *lol :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


that shit aint funny 

im up in here talkin to my self ,and ****** wander y im crazy i started to quote my own posts to keep the topic on first page ,lol that shit is funny ,hows 8ball doing ,tell that ***** get his dick out his ole lady and holla at the boys


----------



## dade county

hey fam were did yall go am i the only one here well hope yall doin ok


----------



## low4oshow

i am back.and have this whole weekend to do some work :biggrin: :biggrin: will post pics of the caddy tonight


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 7 2007, 06:20 PM~8741153
> *i am back.and have this whole weekend to do some work :biggrin:  :biggrin: will post pics of the caddy tonight
> *


wutz gud homie what happend to all the members?


----------



## DA_SQUID

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## low4oshow

they still on .they r jst bussy


----------



## low4oshow

will post pics in a wile


----------



## low4oshow

still have to do a few things


----------



## DA_SQUID

look my new build


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 7 2007, 10:35 PM~8742690
> *look my new build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u gonna eat them noodels ,cuz im hungry,


----------



## low4oshow

lol.and nice truck setup


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 7 2007, 10:45 PM~8742774
> *lol.and nice truck setup
> *


a lo im in the process of makin a duble wammy pump fo tha cady i got a lolo mag to help me with how it looks ,and the plumbing ,its gonna b nice ,but it aint e-z


----------



## DA_SQUID

im eatin the noddles right now lol


----------



## dade county

heres wea im at on the dubble wammy,jus need to let glu dry ,and drill holes for plumbing,its not symetricly straight but itll wurk ,wutcha think


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 7 2007, 11:41 PM~8743085
> *im eatin the noddles right now lol
> *


your a tease and selfish,thats mest up homie 














lol j/k ................................hope u choke on them :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

lookin good dade


----------



## low4oshow

yall crazy.
dade you gone have to let me know how you made dem pums. :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
and i am prolly going to post pics tomorrow around 2 or 3.its just that i keep on running out of time.but the car is a cadilac with movable suspension.the car was a complete car its just that i decided to give it a make over.the main thing i changed was how high the suspension sits up.at first it had that regulare hydro set up look.now i made it to where it has sort of a hopper set up with majore extended arms and trailing. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 8 2007, 12:40 AM~8743528
> *lookin good dade
> *


thanks homie ,u checked out the traditional build off thread ,im init and have progress pics on pg 5 checkem out ,how u ben doin homie ,hows that monty u was hollain at me bout u got it painted ,oh i orderd a ls clip ,frum 1ofakind and itll be here next week sometime,i just sunt the m/o yestaday


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 8 2007, 12:40 AM~8743528
> *lookin good dade
> *


thanks homie ,u checked out the traditional build off thread ,im init and have progress pics on pg 5 checkem out ,how u ben doin homie ,hows that monty u was hollain at me bout u got it painted ,oh i orderd a ls clip ,frum 1ofakind and itll be here next week sometime,i just sunt the m/o yestaday a lo ill show pics in a minute of it torn down, so you an yall culd c how its made


----------



## dade county

shit duble post my bad homies


----------



## dade county

hers the pump torn apart and trunk not finnished


----------



## low4oshow

nice.i want one of them pumps to :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 8 2007, 03:58 PM~8746582
> *nice.i want one of them pumps to :biggrin:
> *


its cool i just got mo material to make more,so shoot me yo addy and win im done perfecting them u got em homie ,shit i might do a 4 pump sys in the lack or a twin dubble wammy i got enuf material to make bout fifty ,i just flocked the interior black floor black frunt seat back,and i found a secret on doing it perfect ,theres this paint in a can that takes 24 hours to dry,its a rust-oleum satin black, i dont no if they have diffrent colors but the shit works gooooood,its better than the spray adhesive ,and way betta than wite glue,ill post pics soon gotta wait for a bout 3 mo hours to touch it


----------



## DA_SQUID

ANY SUPORT IN MY BUILD OFF(LAYIN_IN_SO_CALI VS. ME VS. YAYOS64 VS. LOWRIDERMODELS) :dunno: :dunno: 








CHROME UNDERCARGE(THX LOWRIDER MODELS)


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 8 2007, 06:35 PM~8747215
> *ANY SUPORT IN MY BUILD OFF(LAYIN_IN_SO_CALI VS. ME VS. YAYOS64 VS. LOWRIDERMODELS) :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHROME UNDERCARGE(THX LOWRIDER MODELS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im on my way homie and how mutch u paid fo dat undacarage


----------



## DA_SQUID

$12


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 8 2007, 07:10 PM~8747334
> *$12
> *


shit me !!!!12 buks ,let me ask did u send it to get chromed or was it alredy made chrome win u bought it


----------



## julian blea

hows it going all yall????? just stoped by to show sum love to all the car club member :biggrin: ......havent been on in awhile,got sum pics of a 55chevy cameo,and my 59 elcamino i will post pics tomarrow 4 yall  .........


----------



## shorty78

nice rides :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i am looking 4 a 78 monte carlo


----------



## dade county

hey 8 ball i c u *****  :biggrin: 
holla at cha boy


----------



## low4oshow

here are some randome pics of tha lac.let me know what yall think so fare


----------



## low4oshow

sorry for tha pix my batts were diying


----------



## low4oshow

Who posted in: Low4oShow M.C.C. Builds
Poster Posts 
low4oshow 66 #1
DA_SQUID 61 #2
dade county 54 #3
lonnie 43 
hawkeye1777 37 
8-Ball 33 
themonteman 32 
:..::SMiiLEY::..:. 9 
Pokey 9 
Minidreams Inc. 8 
rollinoldskoo 7 
julian blea 5 
drnitrus 3 
LJGONZALEZ 3 
wagonguy 3 
red69chevy 2 
Big_Vato23 2 
jevries 2 
awbcrazy 2 
tyhodge07 2 
LowandBeyond 2 
ShowRodFreak 2 
RAY_512 1 
EVIL C 1 
zfelix 1 
betoscustoms 1 
lowvanman 1 
Mr Biggs 1 
shorty78 1 
bigal602 1 
piston pump 07 1 
Close window & open topic


----------



## dade county

i gotta give it to you that pj on the lack is supa supa supa supa tight,how did u do the side ov it


----------



## low4oshow

i got a neadle sharpy and started workin.but i might paint back over it with yellow again


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 9 2007, 02:15 AM~8749178
> *i got a neadle sharpy and started workin.but i might paint back over it with yellow again
> *


 :0 i heard it bleeds when u clear over sharpie


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 8 2007, 11:47 PM~8749079
> *here are some randome pics of tha lac.let me know what yall think so fare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


        all i can say is its tight


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 8 2007, 11:22 PM~8749207
> *:0 i heard it bleeds when u clear over sharpie
> *


i use fast dry floor wax as clear


----------



## low4oshow

can yall see this


----------



## DA_SQUID

HOW DID U DO THAT DESIGN


----------



## low4oshow

lots of swirls and sharp angles.can yall see the suspension.if not i will take new pics tomorrow


----------



## low4oshow

i am out for tha night


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 9 2007, 12:47 AM~8749343
> *i am out for tha nihgt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 8 2007, 01:16 AM~8743836
> *thanks homie ,u checked out the traditional build off thread ,im init and have progress pics on pg 5 checkem out ,how u ben doin homie ,hows that monty u was hollain at me bout u got it painted ,oh i orderd a ls clip ,frum 1ofakind and itll be here next week sometime,i just sunt the m/o yestaday a lo ill show pics in a minute of it torn down, so you an yall culd c how its made
> *


shit man im holdin up nice in tight,shit the aerocoupeSS is just a sittin on my table just collectin dust, :angry: shit man it might take a minute for that clip to come to FL.hell it might not.THE WORLD MAY NEVER KNOW :0


----------



## Tip Slow

great job on that cadi low4show


----------



## dade county

the guts,wut cha think


----------



## Tip Slow

lovin it up,nice color of pink.i like pink for some odd reason.what kind of pink is it?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 9 2007, 03:18 AM~8749603
> *lovin it up,nice color of pink.i like pink for some odd reason.what kind of pink is it?
> *


lol i new that wud come up somewere,pink?????????????????,its not pink lol its red ,the camra or the lighting makes it look like pink ,but truly it duz look good ,


----------



## Tip Slow

damn i thought pink,still would had been a nice color though


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 8 2007, 10:47 PM~8749079
> *here are some randome pics of tha lac.let me know what yall think so fare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks sick man!! :thumbsup: 
Perhaps a good idea to shoot some candy over it to create a bit more of a ghost pattern effect.


----------



## low4oshow

^
^
^
^yea but what color


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 9 2007, 09:04 AM~8750070
> *^
> ^
> ^
> ^yea but what color
> *


a green or red


----------



## shorty78

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: love the cadi


----------



## low4oshow

what would a green look like over it


----------



## julian blea

here is my pics.... :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 9 2007, 07:04 AM~8750070
> *^
> ^
> ^
> ^yea but what color
> *



Candy Duplicolor Gold!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 9 2007, 07:34 PM~8752815
> *Candy Duplicolor Gold!
> *


how would one aquire items of that nature


----------



## zfelix

autoparts store!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 9 2007, 10:06 PM~8753968
> *autoparts store!
> *


can u show me pics so i no wat to look for,or part numbers cuz the part store has the duplicolor line but its mostly regular colors primers and a clear coat that needs no hardner or reducer no candies or chromabase paints,they come in pints bout 25$ each if thats what container they come in that your talking about


----------



## zfelix

http://www.duplicolor.com/products/metalcast.html

its the can with the yellow lid


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 9 2007, 10:39 PM~8754178
> *http://www.duplicolor.com/products/metalcast.html
> 
> its the can with the yellow lid
> *


thats what yall use ,wow i have seen those there ,and thought of useing the gold to make my chrome parts gold, wow im gonna get sum tomarow all u have to do is spray it on nothing else ?i read up on it and it said something bout a ground coat b4 the paint ,is that just 4 automotive use ,and not needed for models ?


----------



## dade county

sup lo


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 9 2007, 09:57 PM~8754904
> *thats what yall use ,wow i have seen those there ,and thought of useing the gold to make my chrome parts gold, wow im gonna get sum tomarow all u have to do is spray it on nothing else ?i read up on it and it said something bout a ground coat b4 the paint ,is that just 4 automotive use ,and not needed for models ?
> *



its like a candy just spray it over a gold or silver base!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 10 2007, 12:56 AM~8755412
> *its like a candy just spray it over a gold or silver base!
> *


cool thanks


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall been workin like a slave at the restaurant everyone that im doin business with my next day off is the 18th and i got yall we lost some people at work so i am on 7 days now and next tuesday is my only off day so my bad its takin so long didnt plan on that shit happenin and i didnt forget about yall hit me up on my cell


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 10 2007, 02:02 PM~8758227
> *whats up yall been workin like a slave at the restaurant everyone that im doin business with my next day off is the 18th and i got yall we lost some people at work so i am on 7 days now and next tuesday is my only off day so my bad its takin so long didnt plan on that shit happenin and i didnt forget about yall hit me up on my cell
> *


sup homie long time no read ,well glad to here your doin ok ,and i need your cell # if u cud pm me it or lo cud doit ,and its coo wit me do yo thang homie its also bout makin muny so make yo bread and holla at the boyz win u can


----------



## low4oshow

i got suspended today cuz of a fight.this is what happened.
i was comin from lunch and out of no were this dude i dont 
even know jawed me.when he did that i wash shocked and 
wasent expectin any thing to happen like that.
any ways,i was in the hall way beetin his ass.they suspended 
me cuz of lots of bruses on his face and stomach.them bruses 
came from me kickung him and punching him i the face.i was like are
yall ceriose!!and they have a video and saw him hit me first,and they still rote me up.
theres witnesses that saw him do it to.
i want to see if my sister could get the video from them and i will post it.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 10 2007, 08:23 PM~8760848
> *i got suspended today cuz of a fight.this is what happened.
> i was comin from lunch and out of no were this dude i dont
> even know jawed me.when he did that i wash shocked and
> wasent expectin any thing to happen like that.
> any ways,i was in the hall way beetin his ass.they suspended
> me cuz of lots of bruses on his face and stomach.them bruses
> came from me kickung him and punching him i the face.i was like are
> yall ceriose!!and they have a video and saw him hit me first,and they still rote me up.
> theres witnesses that saw him do it to.
> i want to see if my sister could get the video from them and i will post it.
> *


homie u aint do nuttin rong if yo parents dont agree then they want to raise a gurl ,cuz they r pussy,u defended yoursef :thumbsup: :thumbsup:my homie spankt that ass,[email protected]#$% my homie spankt that [email protected]#$%***** u got fuckt up,boy i wish i was there ,u no this reminds me y i miss school all the fuk ***** spankin ,u gotta get the video and post that bitch on here and utube


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 10 2007, 08:23 PM~8760848
> *i got suspended today cuz of a fight.this is what happened.
> i was comin from lunch and out of no were this dude i dont
> even know jawed me.when he did that i wash shocked and
> wasent expectin any thing to happen like that.
> any ways,i was in the hall way beetin his ass.they suspended
> me cuz of lots of bruses on his face and stomach.them bruses
> came from me kickung him and punching him i the face.i was like are
> yall ceriose!!and they have a video and saw him hit me first,and they still rote me up.
> theres witnesses that saw him do it to.
> i want to see if my sister could get the video from them and i will post it.
> *


homie u aint do nuttin rong if yo parents dont agree then they want to raise a gurl ,cuz they r pussy,u defended yoursef :thumbsup: :thumbsup:my homie spankt that ass,[email protected]#$% my homie spankt that [email protected]#$%***** u got fuckt up,boy i wish i was there ,u no this reminds me y i miss school all the fuk ***** spankin ,u gotta get the video and post that bitch on here and utube


----------



## low4oshow

my parents dont give a hell about it .my dad said i shouldv broke his neck :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

gotdam comp my bad dub post


----------



## dade county

ok heres the scratch built pump(dubble wammy) wut yall think

















































after clear hood
and trunk after clear


----------



## zfelix

NICE FINGERNAILS HOMEGIRL!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 9 2007, 06:57 PM~8754904
> *thats what yall use ,wow i have seen those there ,and thought of useing the gold to make my chrome parts gold, wow im gonna get sum tomarow all u have to do is spray it on nothing else ?i read up on it and it said something bout a ground coat b4 the paint ,is that just 4 automotive use ,and not needed for models ?
> *


thats what i used on the 65..... all duplicolor primer metalspecks and metalcast











the ground coat sucks...... use the 'metal specks' line for bases....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by low4oshow+Sep 10 2007, 06:23 PM~8760848-->
> 
> 
> 
> i got suspended today cuz of a fight.this is what happened.
> i was comin from lunch and out of no were this dude i dont
> even know jawed me.when he did that i wash shocked and
> wasent expectin any thing to happen like that.
> any ways,i was in the hall way beetin his ass.they suspended
> me cuz of lots of bruses on his face and stomach.them bruses
> came from me kickung him and punching him i the face.i was like are
> yall ceriose!!and they have a video and saw him hit me first,and they still rote me up.
> theres witnesses that saw him do it to.
> i want to see if my sister could get the video from them and i will post it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck I miss being young again.
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix_@Sep 11 2007, 01:41 AM~8764200
> *NICE FINGERNAILS HOMEGIRL!!!
> *


BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

You guys got some reall nice work going on in here

If you could get some clearer picks it would really do the builds some justice!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

my camera takes some cool pics its just that every now and then it gos blury.


----------



## low4oshow

my camera takes some cool pics its just that every now and then it gos blury.


----------



## low4oshow

double post.
lil server is bad. they need a new one bad


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 11 2007, 03:41 AM~8764200
> *NICE FINGERNAILS HOMEGIRL!!!
> *


fingernail just the thumb,and thanks glad u like it,maybe we shuld get together and trade colors and secrets,that would be cool.........................................................










fuk naw homie aint no sugar in my tank


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 10 2007, 09:08 PM~8761190
> *my parents dont give a hell about it .my dad said i shouldv broke his neck :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hes rite u shuldv
i have a son and hes 8 hes a big boy and has a temper ,he dont start trouble ,he finnishes it ,but he has 1 problem ,if u asked him wat happend he wont say nothing,but hes been kicked out of 3 day cares ,4 after school programs ,and suspended twice,for fighting,im not mad at him but fustrated that he wont say what happend ,to cause him to beat up someones child ,both him and my daughter took karate classes and my daughter is a brown belt and won sevral first place sparing trofies ,i made shure they could defend themselves cuz being a shorty in school aint ez ,so homie just try not to do wat i used to do..........








dont go back to school,and get suspended agin,catch that ***** afta school and whoop tha dog shit out of him agin,on g/p but if he dont say nuthin dont do nuthin ,but i dont think he will let it go u beat the shit out ov him in public fuk ****** wont take the ass whoopin they started hes tring to prove a point,so u might have to whoop him agin just doit in public and on the street


----------



## Tip Slow

WTF i miss???


----------



## Tip Slow

damn where dade and the rest of the club at?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 11 2007, 09:48 AM~8765691
> *fingernail just the thumb,and thanks glad u like it,maybe we shuld get together and trade colors and secrets,that would be cool.........................................................
> fuk naw homie aint no sugar in my tank
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 11 2007, 05:42 PM~8768219
> *damn where dade and the rest of the club at?
> *


wusup homie im hea


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 11 2007, 05:44 PM~8768236
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


wusup homie how u doin,yea that shit was funny


----------



## low4oshow

dade therse no way i can fight him after school with 
41 cameras in school and 52 on the out side.
its a brand new scool.they got finised with it a month
before we got there.i am going to see if i can find a pic of it


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 11 2007, 08:33 PM~8769448
> *dade therse no way i can fight him after school with
> 41 cameras in school and 52 on the out side.
> its a brand new scool.they got finised with it a month
> before we got there.i am going to see if i can find a pic of it
> *


i said after school on the street,not in the yard, but fuckit any way ,danm thats a lot ov camras ,u shure they aint trin to shoot a movie 93 camras in total ,are they in the bathrooms too,by the way wats the name of the school ,and gud news im gonna b getting me a 1/1 79 caddy fo doe,i got a homie whos got the hook up on ds ,fo 400 rims an tires ,the lack needs some body work ,(rust),so that aint a reel big deelit runs and has real lo miles so its gonna b 1 of my projects


----------



## low4oshow

they got a camera in front of every restrume.its called factory schoals high.and i ride the bus and security is crazy


----------



## Tip Slow

low4show,how old are you?


----------



## low4oshow

2 years old


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 12 2007, 02:17 AM~8772105
> *15
> *


Damn homie i thought you where a grown man,but i will not think less of you


----------



## low4oshow

cool


----------



## Tip Slow

so what ya been up to


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 11 2007, 06:29 PM~8771142
> *i said after school on the street,not in the yard, but fuckit any way ,danm thats a lot ov camras ,u shure they aint trin to shoot a movie 93 camras in total ,are they in the bathrooms too,by the way wats the name of the school ,and gud news im gonna b getting me a 1/1 79 caddy fo doe,i got a homie whos got the hook up on ds ,fo 400 rims an tires ,the lack needs some body work ,(rust),so that aint a reel big deelit runs and has real lo miles so its gonna b 1 of my projects
> *


one of these????


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 12 2007, 03:55 AM~8772459
> *one of these????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holly shit how much ,and shipping


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 12 2007, 02:17 AM~8772105
> *15
> *


danm i remember win i was 15,boy pussy ...............pussy pusssy oh lord the pusssy i was gettin,homie u gettin yo dick wet, u beta b


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## tyhodge07

:ugh:


----------



## low4oshow

^
^
^
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low4oshow

yall.i just got a new project about 15 minutes ago.
its a 94 chevy impala.i am converting it into a vert.
will post pics when i find my usb


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 12 2007, 09:35 PM~8778137
> *yall.i just got a new project about 15 minutes ago.
> its a 94 chevy impala.i am converting it into a vert.
> will post pics when i find my usb
> *


wusup homie ,i just found out that the lack is a 78 and the interior is almost perfect i defentaly have to replace the hood im gonna post pics friday or saterday


----------



## cruzinlow

hey yo low4oshow i thought this was a topic 2 post low4oshow m.c.c. builds not for chatting about wat happens at school and wat not i think you should take you model car club a little more serious then that, and straitin shit up and show more builds and quit bull shiting about other things holmez just a thought


----------



## cruzinlow

hey yo low4oshow i thought this was a topic 2 post low4oshow m.c.c. builds not for chatting about wat happens at school and wat not i think you should take you model car club a little more serious then that, and straitin shit up and show more builds and quit bull shiting about other things holmez just a thought


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 12 2007, 11:22 PM~8778964
> *hey yo low4oshow i thought this was a topic 2 post low4oshow m.c.c. builds not for chatting about wat happens at school and wat not i think you should take you model car club a little more serious then that, and straitin shit up and show more builds and quit bull shiting about other things holmez just a thought
> *


wusup cruzinlow how are you doing today?,i guess your bored :uh: have you been in a club or are in a club ,if so when you and your club members congragate do yall strictly discuse club issues or do yall talk about important issues ,then mingle amongst eachother talking about what had happend in your days past since yall had last spoke to eachother ?well in this club we are friends and we bullshit amongst eachother ,and to me thats a strong quality thats stronger than your coment about how we should handel ourselves on our thread so next time you have a coment of that nature we"d appreceiate you let it go ,or get that bug out of your rectome and respect what we do in our club ,do we tell you how to handel yours ,.................i dont think so ,so we would we dont appreceiate you telling us, my ,our president how to handel his ,..........................................................................so thank you for your thoughts although we didnt need it ,and have a wonderfull day


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 12 2007, 11:22 PM~8778964
> *hey yo low4oshow i thought this was a topic 2 post low4oshow m.c.c. builds not for chatting about wat happens at school and wat not i think you should take you model car club a little more serious then that, and straitin shit up and show more builds and quit bull shiting about other things holmez just a thought
> *


oh i just noticed ,under your avatar ,your from canada correct ?so witch are you tarance or phillips just wandering


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 13 2007, 12:21 AM~8779486
> *wusup cruzinlow how are you doing today?,i guess your bored :uh: have you been in a club or are in a club ,if so when you and your club members congragate do yall strictly discuse club issues or do yall talk about important issues ,then mingle amongst eachother talking about what had happend in your days past since yall had last spoke to eachother ?well in this club we are friends and we bullshit amongst eachother ,and to me thats a strong quality thats stronger than your coment about how we should handel ourselves on our thread so next time you have a coment of that nature we"d appreceiate  you let it go ,or get that bug out of your rectome  and respect what we do in our club ,do we tell you how to handel yours ,.................i dont think so ,so we would we dont appreceiate you telling us, my ,our president how to handel his ,..........................................................................so thank you for your thoughts although we didnt need it ,and have a wonderfull day
> *



Hey DUMB ASS ! You post this comment up and did you not relize that Cruz IS / WAS 1 of your own members ! He was stating the fact that it seems that this topic has more B/S Then Builds ! And alot of talk about acting up as if it were the cool thing to do! All he wanted to do is share his hobby with others not read AS THE WORLD TURNS ! 

Dont forget others are lookin for a place to settle down but when the see and read shit ( DUMB ASS SHIT AT THAT ) They feel its a waste ! Remember my advice when you all started this club ! It needs focus and a guide line to be a saught after home for modelers ! The way this topic has been its just another hang out for E THUNG N LIFE !


----------



## cruzinlow

thanx mini, at least some one know wat the heck im talkin about, and yes i am supposed 2 be in this club from an invite from your pres low4oshow 



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 12 2007, 10:31 PM~8779562
> *Hey  DUMB  ASS !    You  post  this  comment  up    and  did  you  not  relize    that  Cruz    IS / WAS    1  of  your  own  members  !    He  was  stating the    fact  that    it    seems  that  this  topic  has  more  B/S  Then  Builds !  And  alot  of  talk  about  acting  up  as  if  it were  the  cool  thing  to  do!    All  he  wanted  to  do  is  share  his  hobby    with  others  not  read    AS  THE  WORLD  TURNS  !
> 
> Dont  forget    others  are  lookin  for  a  place  to  settle  down  but  when  the  see  and  read  shit    (  DUMB  ASS  SHIT AT  THAT  )    They  feel  its  a  waste  !    Remember    my  advice  when you  all  started  this    club !  It  needs  focus  and  a guide  line  to  be  a  saught  after    home  for  modelers !  The  way  this  topic  has  been  its  just  another  hang  out    for  E THUNG N  LIFE  !
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

you know and i know these next few comments are going to be all pissed off remarks so why you taking so long to type !


----------



## low4oshow

my caprice.i just got it today around about 6:30 and look at all this progress.its now 1:44


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 13 2007, 12:35 AM~8779071
> *hey yo low4oshow i thought this was a topic 2 post low4oshow m.c.c. builds not for chatting about wat happens at school and wat not i think you should take you model car club a little more serious then that, and straitin shit up and show more builds and quit bull shiting about other things holmez just a thought
> *


i do take my club serious and i was specificly talkin to dade about what had happened.and i aint been showin many builds becouse i have been trying to make traight a's in school so when im outta school i can ave me a real car and carclub called low4oshow cc.but other than that are we cool and are you still in the club,cuz it aint goin to be my fault if you drop out of it or not.just let me know.


----------



## low4oshow

more progress pics of my lac


----------



## low4oshow

what color shold i give it.i would like to send it to mini and let him go crazy with the paint :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 12 2007, 11:28 PM~8778549
> *wusup homie ,i just found out that the lack is a 78 and the interior is almost perfect i defentaly have to replace  the hood im gonna post pics friday or saterday
> *


cool


----------



## low4oshow

mini wat u think


----------



## Tip Slow

i see alot of shit talk has been goin on.Well im stayin out cause i know what will happen,You(low4show)sould cut off where you chopped the top off in back like mini's.you sould got with a candy yellow with some yellow spokes form beto's


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

That Impala dont look to bad ! But if your claiming it to be a Caprice you need to sand off that Impala logo ! And i would even off the top to the same level as the trunk is ! It just dont look right stickin up like that ! as for color ! Close your eyes and see what you think it should be ! Once it pops in your head you will know ! Other then that keep movin forward !


----------



## Tip Slow

impala???um mini i think thats a caprice,look at the rear skirts


----------



## tyhodge07

no its an impala.. look again, and if u look close enough on the back part that needs cut down u can see the impala logo


----------



## Tip Slow

oh ok i see it now,sorry mini


----------



## 8-Ball

lookin good low and everyone else that has shown some progress i am with monteman on this one i am stayin out of the other shit. but i have a little time before i got to start my day so good progress yall and starting next month i should be back to building


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 12 2007, 06:26 AM~8773805
> *holly shit how much ,and shipping
> *


pm twinn....


----------



## DA_SQUID

sup everybody
im at school :angry: :angry: but im still online :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2007, 03:12 AM~8780152
> *pm twinn....
> *


thanks homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 13 2007, 12:31 AM~8779562
> *Hey  DUMB  ASS !    You  post  this  comment  up    and  did  you  not  relize    that  Cruz    IS / WAS    1  of  your  own  members  !    He  was  stating the    fact  that    it    seems  that  this  topic  has  more  B/S  Then  Builds !  And  alot  of  talk  about  acting  up  as  if  it were  the  cool  thing  to  do!    All  he  wanted  to  do  is  share  his  hobby    with  others  not  read    AS  THE  WORLD  TURNS  !
> 
> Dont  forget    others  are  lookin  for  a  place  to  settle  down  but  when  the  see  and  read  shit    (  DUMB  ASS  SHIT AT  THAT  )    They  feel  its  a  waste  !    Remember    my  advice  when you  all  started  this    club !  It  needs  focus  and  a guide  line  to  be  a  saught  after    home  for  modelers !  The  way  this  topic  has  been  its  just  another  hang  out    for  E THUNG N  LIFE  !
> *


this isnt a hang out for e thugin life,crusinlow is a member of our club,that i know but he hasnt taken this serious ,he hasnt posted any builds (that i know of)his participation is poor,weres his progress pics ,we also like to talk shit,you do too,in means of motivation ,ecti didnt call him out his name,like dumb ass,witch you prefer to call me and my coment,all i was trying to say with that( being sarcastic )is how can he say something like that and hes never here,doese he look farther back in the thread or read through them if he did he would see pics of models, he would see what we are doing ,besides talking about what happend at school this keeps me out of the streets and out of trouble so of coarse this would be a hang out ,but what we do in this hang out has nothing to do thug life or anything of that nature,we build models and get to know eachother ,thats my piece on your reply, and crusin low if you had participated more you would have gotin a diffrent response from me,a more suportive response im not a mean person but win some one trys to call faults in a game and dont particapate in the game wether it be suporting or taking part what have you its like the tea calling the kettle black im sorry if i had offended anyone but that was to me a slap in the face


----------



## BODINE

anyone have any new pics?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 13 2007, 01:12 PM~8782053
> *this isnt a hang out for e thugin life,crusinlow is a member of our club,that i know but he hasnt taken this serious ,he hasnt posted any builds (that i know of)his participation is poor,weres his progress pics ,we also like to talk shit,you do too,in means of motivation ,ecti didnt call him out his name,like dumb ass,witch you prefer to call me and my coment,all i was trying to say with that( being sarcastic )is how can he say something like that and hes never here,doese he look farther back in the thread or read through them if he did he would see pics of models, he would see what we are doing ,besides talking about what happend at school this keeps me out of the streets and out of trouble so of coarse this would be a hang out ,but what we do in this hang out has nothing to do thug life or anything of that nature,we build models and get to know eachother ,thats my piece on your reply, and crusin low if you had participated more you would have gotin a diffrent response from me,a more suportive response im not a mean person but win some one trys to call faults in a game and dont particapate in the game wether it be suporting or taking part what have you its like the tea calling the kettle black im sorry if i had offended anyone but that was to me a slap in the face
> *


im sure he did, than he noticed 4 pages of just talk :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 13 2007, 03:06 AM~8780018
> *That  Impala  dont  look  to  bad  !  But  if  your  claiming  it  to  be  a  Caprice    you  need  to  sand  off  that  Impala  logo  !  And  i  would  even    off  the  top  to  the same  level  as  the  trunk  is  !    It  just  dont  look  right    stickin  up  like  that !  as  for  color  !  Close  your  eyes    and  see  what  you  think    it  should  be  !  Once  it  pops  in  your  head  you  will  know  !  Other  then  that    keep  movin  forward !
> *


i know how to do it and thanks for advice .those were just some progress pics and i aint get that far yet.but i aint been on every since i posted them pics cuz my net was messed up.will post more pic in a minute.


----------



## low4oshow

here they are what yall think so far :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

so your trying to make a 2 door caprice vert?

it looks good so far... keep it up... :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

thanks


----------



## BODINE

i like it


----------



## low4oshow

yall tell me what i need to do to it


----------



## BODINE

finish it :twak: 






























j/k not sure i never converted a 4dr to a 2dr....


----------



## low4oshow

my first


----------



## dade county

a lo thats tight homie a my bad if i caused problems for you


----------



## low4oshow

na its cool. i am bout to post pics in a minute


----------



## low4oshow

here is the door panale i did


----------



## low4oshow

crappy pics tho


----------



## low4oshow

what yall think


----------



## dade county

man how did you do them panels,are they custome and how did you do the rear wheel wells,that thang is gonna b sweet


----------



## wagonguy

hey lo4oshow...

see how in the pictures the camera is focusing mostly on those wheels in the background?

WELL... if you use a white background, with nothing else back there, just the white , your pictures will be better...

AND if you step a lil bit back, and zoom in a lil bit, (not a lot) with macro mode in, youll be set :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

thanks wagon
i got half of the movable suspension done.i think this is the fastest build i have ever done with so many mods.i need tomone who can make molds for cheap to,becouse i want this to be a resin like the cadilacs and sell them for a lower price.remember look at all the progress i did in less than a day.got it at 6:30pm yesterday and it is now 11:40 today.
now can someone tell me if i am the first second or third person to half way complete a scratch built car in less than a day.   and will post pics of suspension tomorrow


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 13 2007, 09:56 PM~8786124
> *man how did you do them panels,are they custome and how did you do the rear wheel wells,that thang is gonna b sweet
> *


yes every thing you see is scratch and custom made


----------



## low4oshow

few sneek peeks of the movable suspension,and the upper a arms are adjustable


----------



## rollinoldskoo

if you weren't so caught up in this BS topic...... you would have seen his box impala he just got and his 62 bubble..... also, he participated and did a damn good job in the paintoff....

:twak::twak::twak:

i think he needs a new club or just run solo......





> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 13 2007, 07:12 AM~8782053
> *this isnt a hang out for e thugin life,crusinlow is a member of our club,that i know but he hasnt taken this serious ,he hasnt posted any builds (that i know of)his participation is poor,weres his progress pics ,we also like to talk shit,you do too,in means of motivation ,ecti didnt call him out his name,like dumb ass,witch you prefer to call me and my coment,all i was trying to say with that( being sarcastic )is how can he say something like that and hes never here,doese he look farther back in the thread or read through them if he did he would see pics of models, he would see what we are doing ,besides talking about what happend at school this keeps me out of the streets and out of trouble so of coarse this would be a hang out ,but what we do in this hang out has nothing to do thug life or anything of that nature,we build models and get to know eachother ,thats my piece on your reply, and crusin low if you had participated more you would have gotin a diffrent response from me,a more suportive response im not a mean person but win some one trys to call faults in a game and dont particapate in the game wether it be suporting or taking part what have you its like the tea calling the kettle black im sorry if i had offended anyone but that was to me a slap in the face
> *


----------



## low4oshow

can we all just cut out all the bull ,and not whore this topic please


----------



## zfelix

Dont Mind Me Im just Being A Whore


----------



## low4oshow

whats that saposed to mean


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ooopppp goddammmit..... forgot i wasn't supposed to post in here.....


----------



## low4oshow

why


----------



## dade county

wusup fama lo a ***** aint feelin too good,i think im coming down with the fluand i just got a2 kits frum beto a 67 imp and a 60 imp,got some things frum 1ofakind comming soon


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2007, 09:10 PM~8787200
> *ooopppp goddammmit..... forgot i wasn't supposed to post in here.....
> *


SHAME ON YOU!!! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

i got the flue last year .but whatever u do dont take that medicine called theraflu.i took some and it just took over me.it got me high and was making me dissy and every think was yellow,and i passed out.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 14 2007, 05:56 PM~8793378
> *i got the flue last year .but whatever u do dont take that medicine called theraflu.i took some and it just took over me.it got me high and was making me dissy and every think was yellow,and i passed out.
> *


Don't lie, you accidentally drank the bong-water, didn't you :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow

no i got the pure water clener thingy on my sink and ice box


----------



## Tip Slow

how everyone been doin


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=340468&st=4620


----------



## Tip Slow

yea rollin i seen that,does any of my CLUB members have a prob with my avitar???


----------



## low4oshow

na i like it.


----------



## Tip Slow

thanks low4oshow


----------



## low4oshow

yall i got lots of progress.i did the whole suspension converted the other side and i just have to do the other side of the front suspension.i cut the trunk and i am trying to make a movable top.my colors for it might be a baby blue with ghost grafix.and a tan top and guts.what yall think


----------



## low4oshow

will post pics later


----------



## hawkeye1777

hey all, i am at the library, fixxing to leave, i'll be on sometime this month, gotta get money straight, and the phone back on......


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 15 2007, 12:34 PM~8796602
> *yall i got lots of progress.i did the whole suspension converted the other side and i just have to do the other side of the front suspension.i cut the trunk and i am trying to make a movable top.my colors for it might be a baby blue with ghost grafix.and a tan top and guts.what yall think
> *


a movable vert top,i think bigdeee did a top like that.a tan top sounds good but what are you going to make it out of?baby blue sounds nice but you sould add a gold pinstrip goin down the side of the car(like the real ones)


----------



## low4oshow

yea thanks.
i dont know what material yet.but it has a monster 3 wheel and locks up high


----------



## mcloven

can i join


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Sep 15 2007, 04:48 PM~8797543
> *can i join
> *


Hey son you have to get invited in,but if you sweet talk the prez you might have a chance


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 15 2007, 04:30 PM~8797466
> *yea thanks.
> i dont know what material yet.but it has a monster 3 wheel and locks up high
> *


you got a wal mart near you?if so you could get some stuff from the sewing departmant they sould have what ya need.you sould get some blue wires to match from beto's if you don't already have some and then throw em on there.


----------



## low4oshow

theres a wal-mart down the street.and i am going to try to get some photoetch rims and paint the spokes or the rim blue


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 15 2007, 02:55 PM~8798477
> *theres a wal-mart down the street.and i am going to try to get some photoetch rims and paint the spokes or the rim blue
> *


 :twak: :twak: 

just buy some pegasus 1109 or 1113 wheels... they are both 2-piece....


----------



## low4oshow

got pics of em


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 15 2007, 06:01 PM~8798498
> *got pics of em
> *



Just look at about 75% of the cars built on here.


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 15 2007, 06:01 PM~8798498
> *got pics of em
> *


Just go to ScaleLows.com and check 'em out.


----------



## low4oshow

i got them gold ones on it right now.how bout the 520"s


----------



## mcloven




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 15 2007, 03:06 PM~8798535
> *i got them gold ones on it right now.how bout the 520"s
> *


ummm dude.... they come with those tires.....


----------



## low4oshow

or these


----------



## mcloven




----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2007, 09:08 PM~8798548
> *ummm dude.... they come with those tires.....
> *


i know.but i still want the photoetched ones tho


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 15 2007, 03:11 PM~8798568
> *i know.but i still want the photoetched ones tho
> *


*
$$$$*


----------



## low4oshow

yea i know.its going to take alot of money.but if i am the second person in the world to have one i want it to be the best.its going to have chrome and custom every thing.i will take some progress pics in a minute


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 15 2007, 06:18 PM~8798611
> *yea i know.its going to take alot of money.but if i am the second person in the world to have one i want it to be the best.its going to have chrome and custom every thing.i will take some progress pics in a minute
> *


2nd person in the world to have what?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 15 2007, 06:33 PM~8798708
> *2nd person in the world to have what?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 15 2007, 08:33 PM~8798708
> *2nd person in the world to have what?
> *


X2


----------



## low4oshow

2 dr vert


----------



## low4oshow

i hope i am the second


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 15 2007, 06:47 PM~8798781
> *2 dr vert
> *


2 door vert what?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 15 2007, 06:48 PM~8798786
> *2 door vert what?
> *


that impala/coprice I guess. Highly doubt your the 2nd. Maybe 2nd one on here in the last year.


----------



## Tip Slow

hey man you might be the second one with a 2 door bubble IMPALA but you won't be the second one with a 2 door bubble CAPRICE.


----------



## low4oshow

that what i am talkin bout.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 14 2007, 07:56 PM~8793378
> *i got the flue last year .but whatever u do dont take that medicine called theraflu.i took some and it just took over me.it got me high and was making me dissy and every think was yellow,and i passed out.
> *


and thats y i don t take medicine,shit will fuck you up more than you are at the moment,and theres nothing faith and human nature cant kill ,o hi every one


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 15 2007, 06:56 PM~8798836
> *that impala/coprice I guess.    Highly doubt your the 2nd.  Maybe 2nd one on here in the last year.
> *


Yeah, there's about 4 of them on the SA forum.


----------



## low4oshow

got pics


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 17 2007, 06:45 PM~8811941
> *got pics
> *


Just go to the SA forum and check em out.


----------



## low4oshow

whats the main exact name of site not workin for me.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.scaleautomag.com/


----------



## hawkeye1777

hello everyone, i am at my bros house on his wii, decided to stop by and see whats up with my second family........ not much work on models except a tahoe ob MC DONK rims, a viper painted yellow, and lolo caddy ready for boyds grape pearl over a white base, also, my aunt moved in with us so when i get my internet back she is gonna let me use her camera......


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Sep 19 2007, 03:35 AM~8822303
> *hello everyone, i am at my bros house on his wii, decided to stop by and see whats up with my second family........ not much work on models except a tahoe ob MC DONK rims, a viper painted yellow, and lolo caddy ready for boyds grape pearl over a white base, also, my aunt moved in with us so when i get my internet back she is gonna let me use her camera......
> *


yeeeahhh sure,post up some pics when you get em


----------



## hawkeye1777

i didnt get on here to be haeted on, bro, and i thought we worked shit out.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Sep 19 2007, 04:26 AM~8822436
> *i didnt get on here to be haeted on, bro, and i thought we worked shit out.....
> *


package went out today :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Sep 19 2007, 03:26 AM~8822436
> *i didnt get on here to be haeted on, bro, and i thought we worked shit out.....
> *


???????????????


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Sep 19 2007, 04:26 AM~8822436
> *i didnt get on here to be haeted on, bro, and i thought we worked shit out.....
> *


Oh what a dream that would be!!!! Fucking punk I'm still waiting for that money order you so called re-sent 3 different times!!!!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Sep 19 2007, 05:26 AM~8822436
> *i didnt get on here to be haeted on, bro, and i thought we worked shit out.....
> *


wus up homie aint seen you in a while whats good wit you and hows the fam doing


----------



## dade county

hey lo i got a few more projects im workin on and was wanderin how you feel bout me doing a vert caprice like yours im doing a mitsu montero with lambo doors frunt and back ill post pics soon and how is every one doing today


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 19 2007, 03:09 AM~8822416
> *yeeeahhh sure,post up some pics cuz im a gangsta and post pics all the time :uh:
> *


:0


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 19 2007, 01:30 PM~8824546
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
that aint right


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Sep 19 2007, 05:26 AM~8822436
> *i didnt get on here to be haeted on, bro, and i thought we worked shit out.....
> *


fuck is you talkin about???and no we did not work anything out :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 19 2007, 06:09 AM~8822416
> *yeeeahhh sure,post up some pics when you get em
> *


*post pics of the 4 door box :angry:*


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman+Sep 19 2007, 12:09 AM~8822416-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeeeahhh sure,post up some pics when you get em
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tyhodge07_@Sep 19 2007, 07:18 PM~8829523
> *
> X-2 muthafukkinbullshitter.....*


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 19 2007, 11:40 PM~8829701
> *
> X-2 muthafukkinbullshitter.....</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>Seems to me there is a few straight up bullshitters in this click don't it!!!! :werd:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Sep 20 2007, 09:08 AM~8831309
> *Seems to me there is a few straight up bullshitters in this click don't it!!!! :werd:
> *


naw homie its not that theyre bullshitting they have alot going on in there personal at the moment ,so give them the benifit of the dout and lets see what will be there true intentions ,but it doese look like it


----------



## wagonguy

how many people in this club even have a digital camera.... or yet again, ANYthing that they can take pics with??? :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 20 2007, 01:17 PM~8832918
> *how many people in this club even have a digital camera.... or yet again, ANYthing that they can take pics with??? :dunno:
> *



PICS OR IT DONT HAPPEN !


----------



## tyhodge07

i think their are only about 3, i know 8ball does.. and a couple others (dont remember names off my head) do for sure, the rest of the 30 members, dont.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 20 2007, 01:22 PM~8832962
> *me..me.. i got a camra
> and minni so true i know lows got one,the new guy has one,and i dont think that theres thirty peeps up in this here*


----------



## dade county

heres my proof
































a minni what do you think about my 2 door and its progress i dont have a real caprice to guide me so your help would be really appreciated and i no i need better pics so dont bash me on that please 


heres pics of my mitsu montero 








the chassies is candy red ,and so will be the body
















im still trying to figer out the lambo doors ,im not gona bullshit with them i want them right so thats takeing me time and once those are done ill cut the liftgate open


----------



## low4oshow

the caprice looks just like mine.just bring the trim on the side of the doors all the way to the back,and be very carfull around that front wind shild.


----------



## low4oshow

....


----------



## low4oshow

mabie you should do a movable top and suspension like mine.and i am going to put a booty kit on back of mine.and whats your plans for it.


----------



## dade county

> mabie you should do a movable top and suspension like mine.and i am going to put a booty kit on back of mine.and whats your plans for it.
> [/quote/]
> lifting it on 30s suaciding the hood and trunk and if i get the lambo henges right lambo the doors there isnt any lifted 2 door verts so i think i would be the first,and i got a boot for it ,wutcha think


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DADE YOU NEED TO GET A GLASS MANGNIFER ! Hold it to the lens of your camera and you'll get better pics ! 


Wont comment on the impala your build but the Mist Is lookin alright ! From what i can tell nice jam work !


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 20 2007, 05:13 PM~8834964
> *kthe caprice looks just like mine.just bring the trim on the side of the doors all the way to the bac,and be very carfull around that front wind shild.
> *



can you show me pics of what your talking bout,
now you tell me lol yea i know what you mean that shit is flimsy and i broke it twice each side at a time i think that will be the fault of the the complete project


----------



## low4oshow

i broke mine like 4 times in both sides.thats why i aint messed with it in like 2 days.but this weekend i am going to mess with it.got pics of the bumper kit


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 20 2007, 05:43 PM~8835166
> *DADE  YOU  NEED  TO  GET  A  GLASS  MANGNIFER  !    Hold it  to  the  lens  of  your  camera  and  you'll  get  better  pics !
> Wont  comment  on the    impala  your  build  but  the  Mist  Is  lookin  alright  !  From  what  i  can  tell    nice  jam  work !
> *


thanks homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 20 2007, 05:43 PM~8835166
> *DADE  YOU  NEED  TO  GET  A  GLASS  MANGNIFER  !    Hold it  to  the  lens  of  your  camera  and  you'll  get  better  pics !
> Wont  comment  on the    impala  your  build  but  the  Mist  Is  lookin  alright  !  From  what  i  can  tell    nice  jam  work !
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 20 2007, 11:19 AM~8832053
> *naw homie its not that theyre bullshitting they have alot going on in there personal at the moment ,so give them the benifit of the dout and lets see what will be there true intentions ,but it doese look like it
> *


yep the first part is true,but what you sayin in the second


----------



## dade county

lil server is trippin agin


----------



## low4oshow

x2,and any pics of that bumper kit


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 20 2007, 06:50 PM~8835587
> *x2,and any pics of that bumper kit
> *


what bumper kit homie


----------



## low4oshow

the one u said you had for the caprice


----------



## DA_SQUID

i have a cam. that takes bad pics but i got 1


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 20 2007, 07:23 PM~8835765
> *the one u said you had for the caprice
> *


my bad homie i rilly dont have one ,i got a boot for the caprice nothing else,sorry what i was gonna do is trim the bumpers cuz the caprice bumpers are diffrent from the impala bumpers but thats it ,sorry


----------



## lowridermodels

ALL YOU LITTLE HOMIEZ NEED TO THANK MINI FOR GIVING YOU THE IDEA AND ENCOURAGEMENT TO BUILD A 2 DOOR CAPRICE/IMPALA!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 20 2007, 07:23 PM~8835765
> *the one u said you had for the caprice
> *


my bad homie i rilly dont have one ,i got a boot for the caprice nothing else,sorry what i was gonna do is trim the bumpers cuz the caprice bumpers are diffrent from the impala bumpers but thats it ,sorry


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 20 2007, 09:38 PM~8836603
> *ALL YOU LITTLE HOMIEZ NEED TO THANK MINI FOR GIVING YOU THE IDEA AND ENCOURAGEMENT TO BUILD A 2 DOOR CAPRICE/IMPALA!
> *


your right 




THANK YOU MINNI WE COULDNT HAVE DONE IT WITHOUT YOU








i hope that will do ,sorry for our inconcideration


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 20 2007, 04:43 PM~8836613
> *my bad homie i rilly dont have one ,i got a boot for the caprice nothing else,sorry what i was gonna do is trim the bumpers cuz the caprice bumpers are diffrent from the impala bumpers but thats it ,sorry
> *


want a caprice body? pm me...... we can work a trade or somethin...


----------



## low4oshow

i had plans on makin mine way before mini.me and 8ball was talkin bout it through pms .he might be saved in his pms or somthin.minis car was planned on being a hardtop before the meltin incident.but he was the one that made it first though.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:tears: :tears: 

































....



































:twak: :twak: oh shut the fuck up......


----------



## low4oshow

a dewd.i am goin to be straight up wit u.dont come in here if you goin to start somthin.if u come in here any more just be cool,cuz i aint tryin to beef wit no body.
like i said if you gin to come in her to start shit then just dont come. :nono: :yes:


----------



## betoscustoms

I STOP IN YOUR TOPIC ONCE IN AWHILE, BUT I GET TURNED OFF BY THE WAY YOU AND YOUR MEMBERS SPELL. BUGS THE HECK OUT OF ME THAT THE YOUTHS THESE DAYS DO NOT TAKE THE TIME TO READ OVER AND CORRECT THEIR SPELLING. I WOULD STILL LIKE TO STOP IN AND READ IN YOUR TOPIC BUT PLEASE IMPROVE YOUR GRAMMER. PLEASE DO NOT TAKE THIS AS IN INSULT. I JUST WANT TO READ ON WHAT YOU GUYS ARE BUILDING AND WANTING. THANK YOU, beto


----------



## low4oshow

yea thanks but i am on my psp now.its hard to spell


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 20 2007, 09:24 PM~8837762
> *yea thanks but i am on my psp now.its hard to spell
> *


YOUR A LEADER, YOU REPRESENT YOUR CLUB, YOU LEAD THE PATH FOR YOUR MEMBERS. TAKE THE TIME AND SPELL CORRECTLY.


----------



## Tip Slow

Beto is right thought,ima spell le wong...............j/k


----------



## low4oshow

true to beto


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 20 2007, 08:38 PM~8836603
> *ALL YOU LITTLE HOMIEZ NEED TO THANK MINI FOR GIVING YOU THE IDEA AND ENCOURAGEMENT TO BUILD A 2 DOOR CAPRICE/IMPALA!
> *


hold on i aint tryin to get anything started but on this comment here i have to say somethin. 1st off i am 100% sure that i didnt get the 2 door idea from mini ( and mini it is no disrespect to u big homie u kno i got major respect to and for u) but i have been on this site for a long time now and i have always wanted to build one and have seen alot of these in the time i have been on here and just didnt at the time have the skill or time to actually try to make one. so please think hard before u decide to say that people are tryin to take mini's ideas. and i say that with all do respect homie so dont take it as me bein a smart ass or anything like that cause it aint like that big homie


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 21 2007, 12:33 AM~8837832
> *hold on i aint tryin to get anything started but on this comment here i have to say somethin.  1st off i am 100% sure that i didnt get the 2 door idea from mini ( and mini it is no disrespect to u big homie u kno i got major respect to and for u) but i have been on this site for a long time now and i have always wanted to build one and have seen alot of these in the time i have been on here and just didnt at the time have the skill or time to actually try to make one. so please think hard before u decide to say that people are tryin to take mini's ideas. and i say that with all do respect homie so dont take it as me bein a smart ass or anything like that cause it aint like that big homie
> *


he's got a point


----------



## dade county

hi err one oh shit i forgot to correct my grammer ,be for some one tells me to shut the fuck up,and stop being sarcastic you know we should be thankfull for this ,because we couldnt have done the things that we have done without the inspiration of the ogs so yall have a good time now ya-herr


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 21 2007, 11:58 AM~8840532
> *hi err one oh shit i forgot to correct my grammer ,be for some one tells me to shut the fuck up,and stop being sarcastic you know we should be thankfull for this ,because we couldnt have done the things that we have done without the inspiration of the ogs so yall have a good time now ya-herr
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: hearse driver, Minidreams Inc.
uh-oh.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 21 2007, 12:33 AM~8837832
> *hold on i aint tryin to get anything started but on this comment here i have to say somethin.   2dr CADDY ! :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## 8-Ball

well mini yea maybe i should get to building no doubt and if u went back 100 pages in the model car section u probably wouldnt find more than 1 but there are more than just this 1 model car site on the internet and there are really old model post that are in the bikes sections big homie and i aint tryin to start shit with u homie cause the respect i have for u. and i will admit that some of ur ideas i have takin strong consideration for attempting to do on my models.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 21 2007, 01:24 PM~8841120
> *well mini yea maybe i should get to building no doubt and if u went back 100 pages in the model car section u probably wouldnt find more than 1 but there are more than just this 1 model car site on the internet and there are really old model post that are in the bikes sections big homie and i aint tryin to start shit with u homie cause the respect i have for u.  and i will admit that some of ur ideas i have takin strong consideration for attempting to do on my models.
> *



If you know where they are link us pics ! I would like see them and before TY's whorin ass get in here you know he's going to say !


<span style=\'color:green\'>FUCK THEMONTEWOMAN ! 


LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

i will get the links and everything for u big homie man just gettin tired of hearin some people on here sayin that people didnt start thinkin of doin things until they seen it on here man no offense homie we still coo in my book


----------



## Tip Slow

hey batta batta batta hey, j/k but has anyone been workin on anything?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 21 2007, 09:58 AM~8840532
> *hi err one oh shit i forgot to correct my grammer ,be for some one tells me to shut the fuck up,and stop being sarcastic you know we should be thankfull for this ,because we couldnt have done the things that we have done without the inspiration of the ogs so yall have a good time now ya-herr
> *


pardon?


----------



## low4oshow

monteman who u beefin with.and why are people saying fuck monteman


----------



## low4oshow

monteman who u beefin with.and why are people saying fuck monteman


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 21 2007, 03:41 PM~8842006
> *monteman who u beefin with.and why are people saying fuck monteman*


LOL!


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 21 2007, 03:41 PM~8842006
> *monteman who u beefin with.and why are people saying fuck monteman
> *


no one,it's just for fun :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## low4oshow

y is it for fun


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 21 2007, 02:09 PM~8842179
> *y is it for fun
> *


Because, it just is. Does there have to be a reason?

How about this?

*Fock Pokey!*

:biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 21 2007, 04:09 PM~8842179
> *y is it for fun
> *


Just to mess with em  :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 21 2007, 04:14 PM~8842213
> *Because, it just is. Does there have to be a reason?
> 
> How about this?
> 
> Fock Pokey!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## low4oshow

:loco: yall loco


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 21 2007, 04:20 PM~8842266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :0 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Who was this quote by?


Fuck  low4oshow as man ,label ,and as a modeling crew ! 

and if want to be down with  low4oshow then fuck you too ! 


































































I changed the underlined words to keep this on topic ! :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

Who said it mini


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !

F


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !

U


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !

C


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !

K


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !

T


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !

H


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !

E


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !

M


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !

O


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !

N


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !

T


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !

E


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !

M


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !

A


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !

N


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Think about it ! Thank about the senctence it self ! You get it !


----------



## Tip Slow

Damn mini lay off the button


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 21 2007, 04:51 PM~8842534
> *Damn mini lay off the button
> *


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ !


----------



## Tip Slow

Dude i never said that shit


----------



## dade county

you are so funny minni sooooooooooo funny did you think of that all by yourself,boy you got skills in the models and in the jokes your good :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


minni minni hes the man if he cant doit no one can yayyyyyy minni 

your my hero


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 21 2007, 05:40 PM~8842804
> *you are so funny minni sooooooooooo funny did you think of that all by yourself,boy you got skills in the models and in the jokes your good :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> minni minni hes the man if he cant doit no one can yayyyyyy minni
> 
> your my hero
> *


 :werd:


----------



## dade county

hi crusinlow :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: are you going to particapate in festivaties today ?we hope that you would come on.......... wanna play


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 04:33 PM~8842341
> *Who was  this  quote  by?
> Fuck  low4oshow as  man  ,label  ,and  as a  modeling  crew  !
> 
> and  if  want  to be  down  with  low4oshow  then    fuck  you too !
> I  changed  the  underlined  words  to  keep  this  on  topic  !  :biggrin:
> *


Have you guys not got a clue who this quoted this ! He was an all time great !


----------



## Tip Slow

Who mini


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 21 2007, 06:11 PM~8842989
> *Who mini
> *


yea minni who snitch its ok we wont tell anyone


----------



## Project59

:0 Thems fightin words!!!!


----------



## mcloven

hey all just got a trumpter monty ill post pics when its dun


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Sep 21 2007, 08:03 PM~8843594
> *:0 Thems fightin words!!!!
> *


no day aint fool is you tryin ta start some mess,is you huh huh huh,i no fightin wurds and dem aint ,you wanna here fightin words?


----------



## low4oshow

lol.mini u bored


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Sep 21 2007, 08:03 PM~8843596
> *hey all just got a trumpter monty ill post pics when its dun
> *


that is a rilly nice kit ,good luck on it homie












and you bet not fuck it up :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## cruzinlow

hey wutz up low4oshow u got any more progress on your caprice vert


----------



## low4oshow

i have to find or buy another usb tomorrow.but yea lots of progress


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Sep 21 2007, 06:03 PM~8843596
> *hey all just got a trumpter monty ill post pics when its dun
> *


pics or it didn't h.......... aw hell, you already know. :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: low4oshow, Pokey


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 21 2007, 06:46 PM~8843801
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: low4oshow, Pokey
> *


sup


----------



## low4oshow

he said when its done.lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 21 2007, 08:47 PM~8843806
> *he said when its done.lol
> *


sup homie i just got back frum walmart i got another lack im gonna try to open up the doors ,wut u think ,and any of the top dawgs have some positive pointers to guide me thru this ,you know what to look out for and you to lo


----------



## low4oshow

its very easy.i did it to my yellow lack.u just have to know were to cut and have a steady hand.


----------



## cruzinlow

its very easy.i did it to my yellow lack.u just have to know were to cut and have a steady hand.[/quote]
true true :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 01:04 PM~8842973
> *Have  you  guys  not    got  a  clue  who  this  quoted    this  !    He  was  an  all  time  great  !
> *


hey bro they were still in diapers when that came out...... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2007, 10:17 PM~8844300
> *hey bro they were still in diapers when that came out...... :biggrin:
> *


LOL! So you know what i am droppin ! LOL!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Shit, I'm wit cha, I ain't mad at cha
Got nuttin but love for ya, do your thing boy


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 11:33 AM~8842341
> *Who was  this  quote  by?
> Fuck  low4oshow as  man  ,label  ,and  as a  modeling  crew  !
> 
> and  if  want  to be  down  with  low4oshow  then    fuck  you too !
> I  changed  the  underlined  words  to  keep  this  on  topic  !  :biggrin:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4HjsZqOaQ0


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2007, 08:27 PM~8844702
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4HjsZqOaQ0
> *


TUPAC "HIT EM UP" FLASHBACKS ROLLIN TO THE BEATS..........


----------



## Pokey

Back when rap was REAL! 

All this shit they got out now is just bull shit! It's like they don't even try anymore, just spit a few random lyrics over some generic ass random beats.

There's a few rappers out now that I like. TI is alright, and a couple others. There just isn't enough heavy hitters like there was back in the '80s and early '90s. There ain't any mainstream rappers out there now that could hang with most of the ones from back in the day. 

As far as I'm concerned, rap died with Tupac.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i agree..... nelly started out ok but i never really liked 50cent..... then u got these new fukkers yellin soldier boy and hey bebe..... :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 21 2007, 10:07 PM~8844879
> *Back when rap was REAL!
> 
> All this shit they got out now is just bull shit! It's like they don't even try anymore, just spit a few random lyrics over some generic ass random beats.
> 
> There's a few rappers out now that I like. TI is alright, and a couple others. There just isn't enough heavy hitters like there was back in the '80s and early '90s. There ain't any mainstream rappers out there now that could hang with most of the ones from back in the day.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, rap died with Tupac.
> *



hell yea. Old school dr dre, snoop, ice cubes, Eazy, Tripple 6 mafia, ........... Bumping Westside connection and Dr dres Aftermath on the way to work. 

I lissen to the late 90's-2000 rap more than anything. Fuck this BS now a days.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 22 2007, 12:11 AM~8844910
> *i agree..... nelly started out ok but i never really liked 50cent..... then u got these new fukkers yellin soldier boy and hey bebe.....  :uh:
> *



Man i walk in the club with no shoes on !


----------



## 8-Ball

yall silly as hell


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 21 2007, 07:13 PM~8844925
> *hell yea.    Old school dr dre, snoop, ice cubes,  Eazy, Tripple 6 mafia, ...........  Bumping Westside connection and Dr dres Aftermath on the way to work.
> 
> I lissen to the late 90's-2000 rap more than anything.  Fuck this BS now a days.
> *


and the old Bone Thugs.....


----------



## cruzinlow

hey u gotta give Game props on that gangsta shit :thumbsup: that muthafuckas gotz some ryhmes


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 21 2007, 09:07 PM~8844879
> *Back when rap was REAL!
> 
> All this shit they got out now is just bull shit! It's like they don't even try anymore, just spit a few random lyrics over some generic ass random beats.
> 
> There's a few rappers out now that I like. TI is alright, and a couple others. There just isn't enough heavy hitters like there was back in the '80s and early '90s. There ain't any mainstream rappers out there now that could hang with most of the ones from back in the day.
> 
> AMEN*


----------



## cruzinlow

outlaw emortal


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Right now in My MP3 Player and in my truck i am rollin Gorilla Zoe - his black market shit not the radio stuff .
Mr. capone 
Mr. Shadow 
SPM -- a mix form 3rd wish and older shit 
that lil fucker Bow Wow 
a few Roy Jones cuts ! 
and Luda ! 


I also got a gang of shit just to cruz with cus of the beat ! Cuz really anymore their all rappin about the same thing !


----------



## dade county

wusup folks yall boys talkin my language rap music,???????mini your right rap ended wit pac and after master p fell in with what ever tha fuck that shit is he was doin,but my most favrit artist in no limit was mystical and soilder slim,bone thuggs was hittem hard ,,twister ,all of dr dre calabos ,snoop,slim shady fucked it up for a wite boy,here in miami we got trik daddy trina these artist are spittin real shit,now a days its club music ,crunk lil jons mark in the stone and now every one is jumping on that ,im going to be 31 teusday,i remember slick rick childrens story,big daddy kane LL cool j ,,i need love, im bad,the fat boys eazy e,nwa ****** wit additude ,ole school homie,theres a new rapper out now plies,he did or doing a song with t pane,this ***** spittin some real ***** shit,if any of yall get a chance to listen to this fool do so ,it s tight ,i vibe on all types of music it dosnt matter i had a collection of a bout 200 burnt cds with music from a to z from janis jopkins bb king , nat king kole,, gladdis knight, sade,ray charles ,stevie wonder,michel sterling , michel jackson ,so on and so on man i got most of them on there cd but missing a lot,i even got music videos on dvd ,rap ,under ground mixes ,beef mixes ,regge music ,calipso, i just need to find a good i pod and im gonna take my car radio out and swap it with the i pod ,with all my shit downloaded to the i pod


i got the doors cut on the caddy moldings too,i cut them with sewing thread ,now its time to do the jambs ,but ill do that tomarro after i post pics


----------



## Tip Slow

Goddamn dade


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 22 2007, 01:38 AM~8845432
> *wusup folks yall boys talkin my language rap music,?????? pokey your right
> and rolinoldschool you got my pm?*


----------



## low4oshow

dade it would have been esier if u cut it with that tool i told yall about.
get a needle,a exacto pen and put the needle in it and start going back and forward on the part.it will take 5 minutes a door.


----------



## Tip Slow

what up fam


----------



## Tip Slow

what up fam


----------



## low4oshow

whats goin on


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 22 2007, 12:01 PM~8847174
> *whats goin on
> *


to much if nothin,tryin to find my knife so i ccan start on these t-tops


----------



## DA_SQUID

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tip Slow

What up squid


----------



## low4oshow

that tool i made cuts beter than any thing.so if u goin to make a t top it would be esier.i use this tool on all my cars.and thats how i extended my doors on my caprice.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 22 2007, 01:02 PM~8847381
> *that tool i made cuts beter than any thing.so if u goin to make a t top it would be esier.i use this tool on all my cars.and thats how i extended my doors on my caprice.
> *


you made the tool right???how can i get my hands on one of these tools.More progress on he two door bubble


----------



## dade county

lo pm me ,hi famill post pics of the lack in a minnute


----------



## dade county

heres the lak pics


these first two pics are the front clip,i cut the two inner fenders where the doors meet ,i cut them so i could open the doors fully with a small clearance between the fender and the door otherwise the two would bind when opening the door

















heres the door pics


























and that concludes the dade county cadilack tour


----------



## 8-Ball

dade i tried to call u for the past 2 days homie


----------



## tyhodge07

yo, what time u work tomorrow, i might be able to stop by up there, might even grab something to eat, depending on if my girl wants to get something or not.


----------



## 8-Ball

i work from 4 til 10 man


----------



## tyhodge07

alright, gimme the name of the place again, i forget, if i show up there ill have it with me, if not than we can shoot for another day, i still have to talk to her


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 23 2007, 12:59 AM~8850711
> *dade i tried to call u for the past 2 days homie
> *


im sorry homie the crib pipe trippin ,pm me yours and ill holla at you on my daughters pipe


----------



## 8-Ball

deano's vino restaurant & wine bar


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 23 2007, 01:25 PM~8852298
> *deano's vino restaurant & wine bar
> *


thats italian right ?


----------



## DA_SQUID

monte man got banned i think :0 :0 :dunno:


----------



## 8-Ball

i thinbk monte got suspended for what i really dont kno


----------



## 8-Ball

here is one i am workin on with monteman so here is a progress pic hopefully i can get the red on it tonight


----------



## dade county

he was suspended because he aint a chico or a cracker ,these people come on here and talk shit like they somebody mama,pick on us ,tell us how to run our shit ,and then dont like how we respond to there noseyness ,talk some more shit then we get ghetto on that ass then they run like little bitches to 1ofakind lieing they pussy ass mouths off to him ,thats a cracker ,and a chico, fuck bitches need to treat people how they would like to be treated ,then we wouldnt have the problems that we have ,these folks dont like to see ****** doing things that they do tring to do things to keep us out ,they cant stop us ,but they damn sure try it seems from my life living experience with wite people and spanish people im no way prejidus and dont discrimanate on anybody ,but i think people need to be more conciderate of other people and respect them in the same manner that they expect to be treated,and to me i call it how i see it ,and theres a diffrence between wite people spanish people black people and any other people and humans what do you think the diffrence is between people and humans ?


----------



## 8-Ball

and u dont be no bullshittin either dawg u kno i will get that red on it tonight


----------



## 8-Ball

u kno what dade u remember i told u i got somethin that i been workin on im bout to get it off my camera and put it up man


----------



## 8-Ball

and real talk dade county wasnt talkin to anyone in this club so please dont take it that way we all a family in here


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 23 2007, 10:09 PM~8855382
> *here is one i am workin on with monteman so here is a progress pic hopefully i can get the red on it tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can yall say  bling bling</span>


----------



## 8-Ball

here is somethin that has been on the side line just waitin to come out and play in the game.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 23 2007, 10:20 PM~8855436
> *u kno what dade u remember i told u i got somethin that i been workin on im bout to get it off my camera and put it up man
> *


do tha danm thang homie


----------



## 8-Ball

I would like to welcome r newest member to the club could FUTURERIDER™ introduce urself big homie


----------



## DA_SQUID

:wave: FUTURERIDER


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 23 2007, 09:42 PM~8855643
> *:wave: FUTURERIDER
> *


whats up :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life

MACRO MACRO MACRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SET YOUR CAMERA TO MACRO!! THE LITTLE "FLOWER" ICON.


----------



## 8-Ball

i got more pics to take wait til yall see the underbody


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 23 2007, 09:43 PM~8855654
> *MACRO MACRO MACRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SET YOUR CAMERA TO MACRO!! THE LITTLE "FLOWER" ICON.
> *


i thought it was my bad man i just wanted to get them posted fast and i took them on the fly


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 23 2007, 09:40 PM~8855625
> *I would like to welcome r newest member to the club could FUTURERIDER™ introduce urself big homie
> *


thnx bro heres my lates caddy i built


----------



## 8-Ball

this dude is comin with some heat yall he is a great addition to the club go check out his post and yall judge from it


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

alright hommie im out :wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

peace homie remember just keep buildin :wave:


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Sep 23 2007, 10:42 PM~8855648
> *whats up  :cheesy:
> *


hi FUTURERIDER welcome homie ,glad to have you


----------



## 8-Ball

hey dade before someone says i took the idea from someone else remember when we was talkin bout stones in the rims the center cap has a stone in it i am tryin to get a clear pic so i can show it


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 23 2007, 09:00 PM~8855828
> *hey dade before someone says i took the idea from someone else remember when we was talkin bout stones in the rims the center cap has a stone in it i am tryin to get a clear pic so i can show it
> *



All ready been done with wires. Diamond KO's. :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

















I'm just fuckin with ya. :cheesy:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 23 2007, 11:00 PM~8855828
> *hey dade before someone says i took the idea from someone else remember when we was talkin bout stones in the rims the center cap has a stone in it i am tryin to get a clear pic so i can show it
> *


i got you homie ,but you know someone is going to try to,man i opend my 1/25 scale s10 and found out that the tail light lens is missing ,but there was a regal tail light lens in it 2 of them as a matter of fact ,i was going to quick build that ,i guess ill have to wait for some new lenses or sell the kit idk


----------



## 8-Ball

i kno the wires u silly as hell travis man


----------



## dade county

i just noticed the rims you got on it are the same ones that i got on the regal


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 23 2007, 09:28 PM~8856004
> *i kno the wires u silly as hell travis man
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

yo 8 i just painted another lack with the pearl white frum the escalade color code ,i think im gonna lift this one its gonna be a quick build ill post pics tomarro night ,and im out for the night i got to go to work in the morning ,holla at ya homie,and im glad to see you back on here


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 23 2007, 11:26 PM~8855989
> *All ready been done with wires.  Diamond KO's.  :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I'm just fuckin with ya.  :cheesy:
> *












Hard to see but i had done this back in march ! 


I done told you guys ! Stop talkin about it and do it ! Only way to be in the game is to step to the plate !


----------



## 8-Ball

well let me put it like this how many people have done it to rims that aint daytons. yea dade dawg im glad to be comin back and i cant wait til im back on the regular work schedule.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 24 2007, 09:37 AM~8858557
> *well let me put it like this how many people have done it to rims that aint daytons. yea dade dawg im glad to be comin back and i cant wait til im back on the regular work schedule.
> *


fivethousandthreehundredseventytwopointfour. :cheesy: 

Can't wait for ya st get back into the thick of thangs.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 24 2007, 11:37 AM~8858557
> *well let me put it like this how many people have done it to rims that aint daytons. yea dade dawg im glad to be comin back and i cant wait til im back on the regular work schedule.
> *


oh i see dem datons with diamonds ,,,,,,,,........,,,,,,well he said stop talkin and step up to the plate ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,remember what we was talkin bout ???? the wdgrn i found it and its gonna get some time in dont worry homie we got this one


----------



## 8-Ball

yo dade my girl was on here readin alot of the post in here and in other places and she said some of these peoples problem is they just want to have they little time to shine. Oh yea now its time to step up to the plate thats what he said so now its time to go and do exactly what we talked about


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 24 2007, 12:18 PM~8858776
> *yo dade my girl was on here readin alot of the post in here and in other places and she said some of these peoples problem is they just want to have they little time to shine. YOU ALL CAN HAVE YOUR OWN TIME TO SHINE !
> 
> 
> 
> Sure i Bust on you guys alot but its to shut your asses up on the I THINK I AM GOING TO DO IT !
> 
> 
> The spot light shines on those who look for it ! Just setting in the shadows the light always finds someone else !
> 
> 
> LISTEN ! I only speak on my own experiance ! I been left behind ! I had to ran to catch up ! Now that i am on a path i reach a hand out to help out when i can ! Its your guys choice to get up and run or just set there and get left behind !*


----------



## 8-Ball

see when i said what we was talkin bout its a project we workin on together and just lettin him kno that my end is bout to be done in a few days


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

this is my next build 55 bel air :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 23 2007, 09:59 PM~8855810
> *hi FUTURERIDER welcome homie ,glad to have you
> *


thnx hommie also glad to be in this club


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

heres something i finished last night first tunner i had ever built


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2007, 01:14 PM~8859110
> *Handle  this  man !    You  guys want this  club  to  be  taken  for  real !    Well  it  starts  with  the  BUILDERS  !    Get  your  builds  going  !  Share  as  much  about  modeling  as  you  want  ! You  need  help  you  know  there  are  alot  of  other  builders  that  if  they  see  your  really  building  wont  think  twice  about  helping  you  guys  !  But  its  the  b/s  in this  topic  ,  the  mention  of  I  AM  TALKING  ABOUT  or  THINKING  ABOUT    that  ruins  this !  To  many  cheerleaders  in  here    and  not  enough  players !
> Even  if    some  of  the  pics  look  like  ass    atleast  they  are  proving  why  they  belong  in  a  club  and  should  be  called  builders !  Then  you  got  your  fools  that say  they  are  building  but  have  no  way  to  share  what  they  are  doing !  It  would  help  you  and  your  club  to  handle  this  ! Weed  out the  problems !  Focus  on  building  !  Get  shit  down  to  the  best  of  your  skill  level  then  YOU  ALL  CAN  HAVE  YOUR  OWN  TIME  TO  SHINE  !
> Sure  i  Bust  on  you  guys  alot  but  its  to  shut  your  asses  up on the    I THINK  I AM  GOING  TO  DO IT  !
> The  spot  light  shines  on  those  who  look  for  it !  Just  setting  in  the  shadows  the  light    always  finds  someone  else !
> LISTEN  !    I  only  speak  on  my  own  experiance !  I  been  left  behind  !  I  had  to  ran  to  catch  up !    Now  that  i  am  on a  path  i  reach  a  hand  out  to  help  out  when  i  can !  Its  your  guys  choice  to  get up  and  run   or  just  set  there  and  get  left  behind !
> *


yo minni that was some real shit homie and i respect that homie


----------



## dade county

yo futurerider wea did you get that 55


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 24 2007, 03:51 PM~8860606
> *yo futurerider wea did you get that 55
> *


got it at walmart bought a 4 kit package for 19.99 came with the 55


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Sep 24 2007, 05:04 PM~8860651
> *got it at walmart bought a 4 kit package for 19.99 came with the 55
> *


do they have more ?and what are the other three kits ,im interested


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 24 2007, 04:17 PM~8860739
> *do they have more ?and what are the other three kits ,im interested
> *


yeh they have a couple more the other ones are 56 ford victoria, 57 chrysler 300c,
49 mercury


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

whats up everyone :wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall anything new yall got in the works or finished and furturerider nice honda man looks good homie


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 24 2007, 09:08 PM~8862992
> *whats up yall anything new yall got in the works or finished and furturerider nice honda man looks good homie
> *


whats up 8-ball


----------



## 8-Ball

A yall i talk to THEMONTEMAN tonight and he wanted me to tell yall he gonna come back and to tell yall whats up.


----------



## 8-Ball

nothin much man just lookin at these models i got out and tryin to figure out which one to work on tonight and u homie


----------



## FUTURERIDER™




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 24 2007, 11:10 PM~8863017
> *A yall i talk to THEMONTEMAN tonight and he wanted me to tell yall he gonna come back and to tell yall whats up.
> *


 :0 he got banned, thats whats up :roflmao: talkin shit got him banned


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 24 2007, 11:00 PM~8863573
> *:0  he got banned, thats whats up :roflmao: talkin shit got him banned
> *


is that supose to be a joke !!!cuz that aint funny,


----------



## 8-Ball

dade man some times people think shit is funny but other people dont so let them get there shits and giggles in man


----------



## Pokey

I wouldn't say it's funny, but it doesn't really surprise me.


----------



## tyhodge07

actually it is funny, its actually hillarious, only cuz like the day before he got banned he said he wasnt going to get banned ever, than i log on the next day to find out he got banned.. thats whats funny about it.. him being banned is none of my business, but what he said before aboout not goin to get banned, is what makes it funny


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

eh dade county im going to wal-mart to day ill let u no if there any more in


----------



## DA_SQUID

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

here some pics of the 55 looking good so far :biggrin: 

heres some pics while i was taping








and here are the pics with the clear


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™+Sep 24 2007, 01:00 PM~8859818-->
> 
> 
> 
> this is my next build 55 bel air  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the 55's.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FUTURERIDER™_@Sep 24 2007, 02:38 PM~8860524
> *heres something i finished last night first tunner i had ever built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good.


----------



## FUTURERIDER™




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Sep 25 2007, 03:58 PM~8868691
> *here some pics of the 55 looking good so far  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




damn when I was posting the others, you was posting also. Love that homie.   Keep up the good work.


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 25 2007, 04:56 PM~8868683
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up


----------



## low4oshow

wats up yall i aint been on in like 2 days, and i know i have missed out on alot....

welcome to the club FUTURERIDER™,u have some very nice builds,and what color is that on the 55.

hey yall i just got that decal set from wall-mart.the one that came with the program....
if any body knows how to edit and make you own grafix on the program,could u get at me and walk me through the procces. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 25 2007, 06:30 PM~8869230
> *wats up yall i aint been on in like 2 days, and i know i have missed out on alot....
> 
> welcome to the club FUTURERIDER™,u have some very nice builds,and what color is that on the 55.
> 
> hey yall i just got that decal set from wall-mart.the one that came with the program....
> if any body knows how to edit and make you own grafix on the program,could u get at me and walk me through the procces. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thnx hommie the colour is forrest green


----------



## 8-Ball

hey low give me a call homie and futurerider lookin good homie


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

2 Members: FUTURERIDER™, 8-Ball

hey 8-ball have anything new ur working on :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

happy birthday to me happy birthday to mee
happy birthday dade county 





thanks guys yall rememberd


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 25 2007, 09:14 PM~8869525
> *happy birthday to me happy birthday to mee
> happy birthday dade county
> thanks guys yall rememberd
> *


yea lol


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 25 2007, 07:14 PM~8869525
> *happy birthday to me happy birthday to mee
> happy birthday dade county
> thanks guys yall rememberd
> *


happy birthday hommie :biggrin: 
im new so i wouldnt no


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Sep 25 2007, 08:18 PM~8869551
> *happy birthday hommie  :biggrin:
> im new so i wouldnt no
> *


dont worry dem fukers forgot my bday basterds loli was being a smart ass in that post lol i luv yall ****** ,,,,............oh shit dont you fukers think nuthin fruity,aint no sugar in my tank muufukas ,,lol i had a wonderful bday today thanks to my wife and kids and my fam lo4oshow mcc im 31 and very happy to be alive to witness this


----------



## 8-Ball

dade check ur pms


----------



## dade county

a homies i need some help ,i dont know wat to do win it comes to putting this ls clip on the monte ,it dosnt fit right ,and what kinda glue do i use ,,i culd make it fit thats no prob but it will have a big gap on the bottom of both sides ,help a ***** out please


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

here is a pic of the motor of the 55


----------



## 8-Ball

lookin good man


----------



## dade county

check this out ,pearl white the top im not shure what color i have a tan color and tan flocking so thats what im thinking bout for the top and part gut


















and heres a pic of the 70 eldog









its still in the box and i aint fukin with it untill i get some masterpieces rims


----------



## 8-Ball

is them 30's sittin on skinny's


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 26 2007, 02:10 PM~8876330
> *a homies i need some help ,i dont know wat to do win it comes to putting this ls clip on the monte ,it dosnt fit right ,and what kinda glue do i use ,,i culd make it fit thats no prob but it will have a big gap on the bottom of both sides ,help a ***** out please
> *


u gotta cut off the bottom of the fender.....


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 26 2007, 10:53 PM~8877873
> *is them 30's  sittin on skinny's
> *


you could say that them r 30s but here we call the tires like that rubber bands ,so 305 term is 30s on rubber bands.................. same shit what you think of it them rims i got 4 5$ from this kiddy truck in a local dollar genaral store


----------



## 8-Ball

yea they look good man u still want them resin subs and shit


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 26 2007, 11:00 PM~8877921
> *u gotta cut off the bottom of the fender.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i did that like changeing a granny to a regal,the problem i had was the body lines didnt line up without tilting the bottom end of the ls clip i was wandering if the clip was to be installed flush to the body cuz it didnt look right but yor homie got it ill post pics tomarrow win i sand down the filler primer


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 26 2007, 11:09 PM~8878011
> *yea they look good man u still want them resin subs and shit
> *


shure y you ask


----------



## dade county

i couldnt wait 

























sorry bout the shitty pics ,i even used a magnafieng glass


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good homie


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 27 2007, 12:38 AM~8879111
> *looks good homie
> *



you must already know what it is. I can't see shit? LS monte judgeing by the bumper?


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 26 2007, 09:51 PM~8877852
> *check this out ,pearl white the top im not shure what color i have a tan color and tan flocking so thats what im thinking bout for the top and part gut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres a pic of the 70 eldog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its still in the box and i aint fukin with it untill i get some masterpieces rims
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

eh guys i need some help how do u have a car with its back down and front up i only no how to do it with lowrider kits because they come with springs ?? i want to do it for my 55 ??


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Sep 27 2007, 04:57 PM~8883712
> *eh guys i need some help how do u have a car with its back down and front up i only no how to do it with lowrider kits because they come with springs ?? i want to do it for my 55 ??
> *


....make springs? take lowrider kit springs ... and put em in your 55? just a thought.


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 27 2007, 06:05 PM~8883764
> *....make springs? take lowrider kit springs ... and put em in your 55? just a thought.
> *


THNX BUT THAT MEANS I GOT A BUY A LOWRIDER MODEL KIT GOOD IDEA BUT IS THAT WHAT PPL DO ?????  :dunno:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

dade county EH uv built a 62 like that how did u do it ??


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Sep 27 2007, 05:16 PM~8883859
> *THNX BUT THAT MEANS I GOT A BUY A LOWRIDER MODEL KIT GOOD IDEA BUT IS THAT WHAT PPL DO ?????   :dunno:
> *


...yes
 
I bought an uglyass donk GN kit , just for the spings/shocks.


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 27 2007, 06:23 PM~8883901
> *...yes
> 
> I bought an uglyass donk GN kit , just for the spings/shocks.
> *


nice see the back i use rivets to jack it up i think i read some where here that they cut the rivets and make them little cylders for the front that should also jack it up but loooks like i got to go buy a donk kit and do that


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

see its not the best but i was fucking around and i built this hopper


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Sep 27 2007, 07:17 PM~8883862
> *dade county EH uv built a 62 like that how did u do it ??
> *


ok homie ,tha 62 1/1 car comes factory with coil springs ,so it is much easer to drop tha ass like that ,the 55 comes with a leaf spring ,now theres a couple of ways to do this if you want to keep the factory leaf spring ,and drop it cut or grind how ever you can remove plastic,the leaf spring flat youll notice it is steped on the bottom remove the step so that it is like a straight flat piece do it to both sides ,with that removed put the rear end leaf spring assembly on th frame and push down that will give you the droped efect ,to keep it there get a blow drier and heat the assembly lightly and push the 2 ends (where the wheels go )down as much as you want ,hold it till the plastic cools test fit with the wheels if every thing looks good to you,your finished now if you want something more simple cut the back part of the leaf spring completly off to where its just the two parts in the front and you can drop it compleatly with no springs the rearend will sit on the frame and the two front pieces will go into its origanal place ,and last custom build a suspention out of spar parts a donk kit will work all you have to do is get creative and make it look real


----------



## kustom59

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 27 2007, 07:23 PM~8883901
> *...yes
> 
> I bought an uglyass donk GN kit , just for the spings/shocks.
> *


nice hommie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by kustom59_@Sep 27 2007, 07:57 PM~8884151
> *nice hommie
> *


hey kustom59 welcome to lil do you have any builds that youll like to share with us


----------



## low4oshow

u make springs by getting any wire and wrapping it around one of them rivets or around a plastic branch.yea dade down here we call em ruberbands.


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 27 2007, 09:15 PM~8884295
> *hey kustom59 welcome to lil do you have any builds that youll like to share with us
> *


x2


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by dade county+Sep 27 2007, 07:15 PM~8884295-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey kustom59 welcome to lil do you have any builds that youll like to share with us
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low4oshow_@Sep 27 2007, 07:18 PM~8884314
> *x2
> *



eh guys kustom 59 is my nephew hes got a bad ass ride hes doing its a 59 impala i did the patern roof for him hell post some pics of a lil later or tommorow


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 27 2007, 07:17 PM~8884304
> *u make springs by getting any wire and wrapping it around one of them rivets or around a plastic branch.yea dade down here we call em ruberbands.
> *


i thought they use coloured paper clips to do the springs


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 27 2007, 06:57 PM~8884150
> *ok homie ,tha 62 1/1 car comes factory with coil springs ,so it is much easer to drop tha ass like that ,the 55 comes with a leaf spring ,now theres a couple of  ways to do this if you want to keep the factory leaf spring ,and drop it cut or grind how ever you can remove plastic,the leaf spring flat youll notice it is steped on the bottom remove the step so that it is like a straight flat piece do it to both sides ,with that removed put the rear end  leaf spring assembly on th frame and push down that will give you the droped efect ,to keep it there get a blow drier and heat the assembly lightly and push the 2 ends (where the wheels go )down as much as you want ,hold it till the plastic cools test fit with the wheels if every thing looks good to you,your finished  now if you want something more simple cut the back part of the leaf spring completly off to where its just the two parts in the front and you can drop it compleatly with no springs the rearend will sit on the frame and the two front pieces will go into its origanal place ,and last custom build a suspention out of spar parts a donk kit will work all you have to do is get creative and make it look real
> *


ok so thats what ill try just waint on the wire wheels betoscustoms said he has some for 10$ but never got back at me what colour they were


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 27 2007, 08:17 PM~8884304
> *u make springs by getting any wire and wrapping it around one of them rivets or around a plastic branch.yea dade down here we call em ruberbands.
> *


its a southern thang


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall got a little time before the ol lady calls or i call her but wanted to say whats up and welcom to lil kustom 59 cant wait to see som eof ur rides homie maybe u might want to join the club one day :wink:


----------



## LowandBeyond

I use the springs from a Ink pen. Some are chrome some are gold or you can paint them.  One spring should do all 4 corners depending on the lock up you want.


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 27 2007, 10:45 PM~8884854
> *whats up yall got a little time before the ol lady calls or i call her but wanted to say whats up  and welcom to lil kustom 59  cant wait to see som eof ur rides homie maybe u might want to join the club one day :wink:
> *


x2


----------



## low4oshow

springs from pens are to small.you want a more realistic look with a thicker diamiter.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 27 2007, 09:08 PM~8884999
> *I use the springs from a Ink pen.    Some are chrome some are gold or you can paint them.      One spring should do all 4 corners depending on the lock up you want.
> *


too small make ur own


----------



## cruzinlow

make ur own thats the way to go :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tip Slow

Ok fam im back on here and 8-ball it's cool homie i ain't gon trip about it just get it done when you can.I see we have a new member to the club.welcome to the fam man and your builds are hot man keep em comin.Yea i know it's been some bullshit on here but i know who did it.Im not gona let anyone sweat me tho,everone keep up the good work on those builds.Hey 8-ball i have a meetin comin up soon with my p.o.,i sould be off at the end of the year


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 27 2007, 11:22 PM~8885596
> *Ok fam im back on here and 8-ball it's cool homie i ain't gon trip about it just get it done when you can.I see we have a new member to the club.welcome to the fam man and your builds are hot man keep em comin.Yea i know it's been some bullshit on here but i know who did it.Im not gona let anyone sweat me tho,everone keep up the good work on those builds.Hey 8-ball i have a meetin comin up soon with my p.o.,i sould be off at the end of the year
> *


glad to have you back homie


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 28 2007, 12:08 AM~8885939
> *glad to have you back homie
> *


No prob man im gald to be back :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Where's Hawkeye ????????


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 27 2007, 11:23 PM~8886045
> *Where's  Hawkeye  ????????
> *


 :0 ....yeah sent him a package .......need to hear from him


----------



## LowandBeyond

Wheres Lonnie????


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 28 2007, 12:25 AM~8886060
> *:0 ....yeah sent him a package .......need to hear from him
> *



I dont know about that I heard THE MONTE MAN and HAWKEYE ARE THE SAME PERSON !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 27 2007, 11:30 PM~8886093
> *I  dont  know  about  that    I  heard  THE MONTE  MAN  and    HAWKEYE    ARE  THE  SAME  PERSON !
> *


well i got my 1/2 i made him send first i was just waitin to hear from him :cheesy:


----------



## dade county

ok ill try this agin lak pics and monte pics

















































sometimes its not the machine ,,its the operator


----------



## dade county

yea a lot better ,it was operator error , that idiot


----------



## Tip Slow

you workin on a monte dade???


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2007, 12:30 AM~8886093
> *I  dont  know  about  that    I  heard  THE MONTE  MAN  and    HAWKEYE    ARE  THE  SAME  PERSON !
> *


they are two diffrent races there not the same person


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 28 2007, 12:58 AM~8886282
> *you workin on a monte dade???
> *


yea my first time messin with a ls


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 28 2007, 01:03 AM~8886313
> *they are two diffrent races there not the same person
> *


Thank you


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 28 2007, 01:06 AM~8886327
> *yea  my first time messin with a ls
> *


gives me an itch to make a 86 LS :0 :0 :0 never seen one of those in a modelcar


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 28 2007, 12:11 AM~8886355
> *gives me an itch to make a 86 LS :0  :0  :0 never seen one of those in a modelcar
> *


make a 78-80 LS :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 27 2007, 10:51 PM~8886237
> *ok ill try this agin lak pics and monte pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes its not the machine ,,its the operator
> *




ALOT BETTER!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Sep 27 2007, 01:57 PM~8883712
> *eh guys i need some help how do u have a car with its back down and front up i only no how to do it with lowrider kits because they come with springs ?? i want to do it for my 55 ??
> *


do it like you would do a real minitruck.....

it got leafs in the rear..... so... cut the leafs off the rear axle.... as a whole piece and then add a block in between the leaf and axle... however big u make the block is how low it will slamm.......


----------



## 8-Ball

damn themonteman gald to see u back man


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 28 2007, 01:11 AM~8886355
> *gives me an itch to make a 86 LS :0  :0  :0 never seen one of those in a modelcar
> *


i say scratch it ,if you got the itch ,1ofakind has the ls clips 4 15$ i got mine monday and now its on and primed ,just thinking how far to go now or wich way to go ,homie go for it we could have two in the club maby we could do 1 a lolo and the other a lifted beast


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 28 2007, 01:19 AM~8886409
> *i say scratch it ,if you got the itch ,1ofakind has the ls clips 4 15$ i got mine monday and now its on and primed ,just thinking how far to go now or wich way to go ,homie go for it  we could have two in the club maby we could do 1 a lolo and the other a lifted beast
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 28 2007, 01:19 AM~8886409
> *i say scratch it ,if you got the itch ,1ofakind has the ls clips 4 15$ i got mine monday and now its on and primed ,just thinking how far to go now or wich way to go ,homie go for it  we could have two in the club maby we could do 1 a lolo and the other a lifted beast*


sounds like a plan  :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball

nevermind this post yall a dade i am gettin that brakef fluid in the mornin i pulled a 13 hour shift today at work and it sucked ass


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 28 2007, 01:23 AM~8886430
> *:nono:
> *


my bad homie ,it slipped my mind


----------



## 8-Ball

man give me some time i am talkin to some casters man right now and im trhyin to put a flame under they ass so i can see how many i can get and how much


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 01:25 AM~8886440
> *nevermind this post yall a dade i am gettin that brakef fluid in the mornin i pulled a 13 hour shift today at work and it sucked ass
> *


What happened?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 01:25 AM~8886440
> *nevermind this post yall a dade i am gettin that brakef fluid in the mornin i pulled a 13 hour shift today at work and it sucked ass
> *


that my friend sounds like a salad tossing moment and thats not good ,lol get some rest homie


----------



## 8-Ball

naw the brake fluid is to strip paint. and i cant sleep the old lady got me up talkin to me. at the job we had a party of 300 come in and we had to move them from the restaurant to a bigger building so we doin all this shit man today i went in at 9 and got off at 10 but i cut up some much rib tips today that itdrove me crazy but dont get me wrong i was in heaven cause for all the ones i cut up i ate enough of them to make up for my time


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 27 2007, 08:23 PM~8886430
> *:nono:
> *


what mad cuz he banned you?????


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 27 2007, 10:58 PM~8886281
> *yea a lot better ,it was operator error , that idiot
> *



did you step back alittle and zoom in? It always works for my shitty camera. Is the flash on? That helps too. Seems like with the flash off on mine it gets blurry.


----------



## dade county

it was set on mountain when it was supose to be on flower ,im a idiot


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 28 2007, 01:36 AM~8886508
> *what mad cuz he banned you?????
> *


don't start or come in here with this bullshit,Your just tryin to start more shit so i can get banned again


----------



## 8-Ball

yea my girl is on layitlow so i have to watch what i say


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 27 2007, 11:56 PM~8886617
> *yea my girl is on layitlow so i have to watch what i say
> *



I got mind control over deebo. He tell me to be quite, I shut up. But when he leave, I'll be talking again.


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 01:00 AM~8886632
> *I got mind control over deebo.  He tell me to be quite,  I shut up.  But when he leave,  I'll be talking again.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 27 2007, 08:55 PM~8886608
> *don't start or come in here with this bullshit,Your just tryin to start more shit so i can get banned again
> *


i hope you learned your fukkin lesson man.... NO MORE BULLSHIT


----------



## cruzinlow

that shitz funny , because my nick name is D double E B O :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: suriously not kidding


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 28 2007, 01:03 AM~8886642
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



change ur avatar again ...who dat


----------



## tyhodge07

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users*)
5 Members: *BODINE, LowandBeyond, cruzinlow, rollinoldskoo*, dade county

wrong room to party in fellas :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

aaahhh never mind lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 02:00 AM~8886632
> *I got mind control over deebo.  He tell me to be quite,  I shut up.  But when he leave,  I'll be talking again.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

what you got on my 40 homie



hi 8ball main squeez,

oh yea he tree fiddy,on yo 40


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave: whats up matt


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 28 2007, 02:03 AM~8886645
> *i hope you learned your fukkin lesson man.... NO MORE BULLSHIT
> *


yea i learned to stay away from bitches like you,like i said don't come in here with that cause i don't want to here it


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:worship:


----------



## cruzinlow

damn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 whoow


----------



## Tip Slow

so low4oshow you done anymore work on that caprice coupe???


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by themonteman+Sep 27 2007, 10:22 PM~8885596-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fam im back on here and 8-ball it's cool homie i ain't gon trip about it just get it done when you can.I see we have a new member to the club.welcome to the fam man and your builds are hot man keep em comin.Yea i know it's been some bullshit on here but i know who did it.Im not gona let anyone sweat me tho,everone keep up the good work on those builds.Hey 8-ball i have a meetin comin up soon with my p.o.,i sould be off at the end of the year
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thnx hommie glad to see you
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Sep 28 2007, 12:14 AM~8886378
> *do it like you would do a real minitruck.....
> 
> it got leafs in the rear..... so... cut the leafs off the rear axle.... as a whole piece and then add a block in between the leaf and axle... however big u make the block is how low it will slamm.......
> *


 thnx for the help


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Sep 28 2007, 06:12 AM~8887140
> *thnx hommie glad to see you
> thnx for the help
> *


fa show man no prob


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 28 2007, 01:19 AM~8886409
> *i say scratch it ,if you got the itch ,1ofakind has the ls clips 4 15$ i got mine monday and now its on and primed ,just thinking how far to go now or wich way to go ,homie go for it  we could have two in the club maby we could do 1 a lolo and the other a lifted beast*


eh homie you got anymore progress on that monte?i have did a few things to mine it's a lowlow/hopper,shaved door/trunk locks,movable 26 inch telescopic cylinders witch work like a charm,cut off the sidepanel lower skirts,and im on my way to shavin the SS spoiler off :biggrin: Pics will come soon if i can figure out how to make em bigger


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 28 2007, 03:33 AM~8886781
> *so low4oshow you done anymore work on that caprice coupe???
> *


i did a little progress.just that i realy aint got time on the weekdays.but this weekend i am going to try to get lots of progress though.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 28 2007, 04:50 PM~8890647
> *i did a little progress.just that i realy aint got time on the weekdays.but this weekend i am going to try to get lots of progress though.
> *


ok just keep us posted


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

eh low4oshow post some pics of it never got to see it


----------



## low4oshow

look around page 30.and plus i cant post pics cuz my usb is messed up.


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 28 2007, 04:53 PM~8891056
> *look around page 30.and plus i cant post pics cuz my usb is messed up.
> *


nice


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

any of u guys have some wires i can buy ??


----------



## low4oshow

naa not me


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Sep 28 2007, 06:40 PM~8891586
> *any of u guys have some wires i can buy ??
> *


betoscustomdesigns.com

or

scalelows.com


----------



## low4oshow

x2


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

he never got back to me on what colour the wires were and his paypal


----------



## kustom59

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 27 2007, 09:45 PM~8884854
> *whats up yall got a little time before the ol lady calls or i call her but wanted to say whats up  and welcom to lil kustom 59  cant wait to see som eof ur rides homie maybe u might want to join the club one day :wink:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## dade county

wusup fam how yall doin ,a monte thats not fare i was gonna do a lolo now you make me have to do a lifted radical beast :biggrin: i had plans for both either way it went i have a plan yo 8 im going to put them on the monte tha c-thru


----------



## DA_SQUID

wow everybody workin on a lac








































my bike project


----------



## DA_SQUID

before anybody says something 
pics are to big
can somebody re-size them


----------



## dade county

fuk that resize bullshit makem clearer so you can shuv it in them haters face ,nice work on the lambo doors and hood mural and your right its a caddy time of month


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 27 2007, 09:10 PM~8886682
> *yea i learned to stay away from bitches like you,like i said don't come in here with that cause i don't want to here it
> *


i'm not starting shit man..... no need to be callin me a bitch.... ain't nobody can say i'm full of shit.... how about you? think about it before u call ANYONE else a bitch...... i come in here and help these guys when i can..... i'd even help your ass if u actually built something and needed help.... so watch your step unless u wanna be BANNED FOR GOOD!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Sep 28 2007, 03:19 PM~8891794
> *he never got back to me on what colour the wires were and his paypal
> *


buy pegasus #1109 or 1113 from http://www.scalelows.com and color them yourself....they both are 2-piece wheels..... why u need somebody to paint a wheel for you? you been doin good paintjobs


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 28 2007, 11:09 PM~8892657
> *i'm not starting shit man..... no need to be callin me a bitch.... ain't nobody can say i'm full of shit.... how about you? think about it before u call ANYONE else a bitch...... i come in here and help these guys when i can..... i'd even help your ass if u actually built something and needed help.... so watch your step unless u wanna be BANNED FOR GOOD!!!!
> *


 :0 cant we all just get along u2 monty yall boys chill,please stop this isnt getting us anyware ,monty let them say there pease ,and rollin if your not here to make problems honestly stop doin what your doing ,i have no beef with you but please chill with the sarcasim ,hes been beat up enuff by other folks no offence monty but i wuld be tired too if all i got was people talkin shit to me and i cant touchem yall boys chill out ,rollin you want to help and monty wants to breath ,and you both want to build ,and thats whats important in here


----------



## low4oshow

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 28 2007, 11:09 PM~8892657
> *i'm not starting shit man..... no need to be callin me a bitch.... ain't nobody can say i'm full of shit.... how about you? think about it before u call ANYONE else a bitch...... i come in here and help these guys when i can..... i'd even help your ass if u actually built something and needed help.... so watch your step unless u wanna be BANNED FOR GOOD!!!!
> *


damn rollin that means a lot to me  hey homie im done with all this  how about we talk about it over a nice cup of tea  lol


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 28 2007, 09:35 PM~8892200
> *wusup fam how yall doin ,a monte thats not fare i was gonna do a lolo now you make me have to do a lifted radical beast :biggrin: i had plans for both either way it went i have a plan yo 8 im going to put them on the monte tha c-thru
> *


i don't have anyrims that big i traded all mine off to 8-ball


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 12:55 AM~8893096
> *i don't have anyrims that big i traded all mine off to 8-ball
> *


its cool homie let me finish this caddy and ill be on the monty i got a few sets of big rims so i have a option so post pics of your progress and maby at the same time shut up some hecklers k homie


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 29 2007, 01:31 AM~8893278
> *its cool homie let me finish this caddy and ill be on the monty i got a few sets of big rims  so i have a option so post pics  of your progress and maby at the same time shut up some hecklers k homie
> *


yea man it ok homie,can we take our time on this cause im planin on doin a lot of shit to this car that i have never done before


----------



## kustombuilder

what a bunch of imature fools.fighting over a plastic car. :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 29 2007, 01:35 AM~8893299
> *what a bunch of imature fools.fighting over a plastic car. :uh:
> *


Man WTF is you talkin about,were tryin to make a choise on what were gona build.lowlow or a donk,just leave this to us we'll take care of it


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 12:37 AM~8893307
> *Man WTF is you talkin about,were tryin to make a choise on what were gona build.lowlow or a donk,just leave this to us we'll take care of it
> *


oh my bad.i thought you guys were fightimg.carry on. :biggrin: i say lo lo. :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 29 2007, 01:38 AM~8893314
> *oh my bad.i thought you guys were fightimg.carry on. :biggrin: i say lo lo. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thats what i wanted to do  (showcar/hopper)


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 12:41 AM~8893327
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: thats what i wanted to do  (showcar/hopper)
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 29 2007, 01:42 AM~8893337
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: i just need to figure out how to make the front suspension let up and down


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 12:45 AM~8893354
> *:biggrin: i just need to figure out how to make the front suspension let up and down
> *


  hmmmmmm


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 29 2007, 01:47 AM~8893368
> * hmmmmmm
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 12:48 AM~8893371
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


let me sleep on it.there was one of these guys that had one like that.i dont remeber who.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 29 2007, 01:50 AM~8893378
> *let me sleep on it.there was one of these guys that had one like that.i dont remeber who.
> *


ok thanks


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 01:02 AM~8893422
> *ok thanks
> *


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall a yall looks like the work place is givin me some extra days off so i should be able to work on alot more models here soon


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 29 2007, 03:25 AM~8893795
> *whats up yall a yall looks like the work place is givin me some extra days off so i should be able to work on alot more models here soon
> *


Damn homie i want to see some more of that red car you have,is it a chevelle?


----------



## 8-Ball

yea its a chevelle donk kit sunday i should be able to finish it and get the finishing pics on it then finish up that 94 imp for u. a the big wires did u wantthe spokes to be painted or what


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 29 2007, 03:37 AM~8893830
> *yea its a chevelle donk kit sunday i should be able to finish it and get the finishing pics on it then finish up that 94 imp for u. a the big wires did u wantthe spokes to be painted or what
> *


u can,that velle looks great but are you gona keep it at the low stance?


----------



## 8-Ball

not sure yet on the stance been thinkin donk stance or sittin like it was but the thing is that the suspension still isnt attached to it got to figure all that out so i can get it finished


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 29 2007, 03:43 AM~8893847
> *not sure yet on the stance been thinkin donk stance or sittin like it was but the thing is that the suspension still isnt attached to it got to figure all that out so i can get it finished
> *


i think it sould sit a lil higher bit not too hight cause with those rims and the way it's sittin it kinda look perfect.Just move it up a lil bit


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 28 2007, 10:12 PM~8892665
> *buy pegasus #1109 or 1113 from http://www.scalelows.com and color them yourself....they both are 2-piece wheels..... why u need somebody to paint a wheel for you? you been doin good paintjobs
> *


thnx hommie


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 12:41 AM~8893327
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: thats what i wanted to do  (showcar/hopper)
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

good morning homies im at work right now and hungry what yall having for breakfast im having wind pie :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

Nice stuff you guyd are showing here 
Keep it up!


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 29 2007, 07:09 AM~8894133
> *good morning homies im at work right now and hungry what yall having for breakfast im having wind pie :biggrin:
> *


tea


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Sep 29 2007, 08:13 AM~8894143
> *Nice stuff you guyd are showing here
> Keep it up!
> *


thanks


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 29 2007, 09:02 AM~8894263
> *thanks
> *


Hey dade you think if i took a lil piece of a tree that the model parts come on and if i melt that you think i could fill in the side markers on the side panels???


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 29 2007, 08:09 AM~8894133
> *good morning homies im at work right now and hungry what yall having for breakfast im having wind pie :biggrin:
> *


Im eatin my fiance :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: j/k but im eat pancakes,bacon,eggs.and some Trix cereal :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 10:21 AM~8894455
> *Hey dade you think if i took a lil piece of a tree that the model parts come on and if i melt that you think i could fill in the side markers on the side panels???
> *


dont melt it take an xacto and shave the plastic into fine material ,and find a container to put a decent ammount of model glue in and put the shavings into it and mix it up till it is creamy and use that,to fill holes and gaps put a piece of tape behind the area your going to aply the mix and let dry throghly


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 29 2007, 10:32 AM~8894501
> *dont melt it take an xacto and shave the plastic into fine material ,and find a container to put a decent ammount of model glue  in and put the shavings into it and mix it up till it is creamy and use that,to fill holes and gaps put a piece of tape behind  the area your going to aply the mix and let dry throghly
> *


WTF is that?Hey if you want you could build a lowlow and i can make a donk.i still have that lift kit you sunt me :biggrin: Plus there's too many lowlow LS montes on here


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 29 2007, 10:32 AM~8894501
> *dont melt it take an xacto and shave the plastic into fine material ,and find a container to put a decent ammount of model glue  in and put the shavings into it and mix it up till it is creamy and use that,to fill holes and gaps put a piece of tape behind  the area your going to aply the mix and let dry throghly
> *


ok ill do that,is there only one glue i can use??


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 09:23 AM~8894460
> *Im eatin my fiance :0  :0  :0  :cheesy: j/k but im eat pancakes,bacon,eggs.and some Trix cereal :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Sep 29 2007, 10:46 AM~8894552
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


Witch part is you :cheesy: at,my fiance or the heartburn meal she just fixed me


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 09:44 AM~8894544
> *WTF is that?Hey if you want you could build a lowlow and i can make a donk.i still have that lift kit you sunt me :biggrin: Plus there's too many lowlow LS montes on here
> *


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 29 2007, 10:48 AM~8894558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn and now i have to ask me girl will she get one for me :uh:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 09:50 AM~8894560
> *Damn and now i have to ask me girl will she get one for me :uh:
> *


i know 5 pack of blades are like 2.00 , try to get #11 blades

and the tool with a couple blades is only few $$


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 07:47 AM~8894556
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Sep 29 2007, 10:54 AM~8894575
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: hmmmmm..........who is this???


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 09:47 AM~8894556
> *Witch part is you :cheesy: at,my fiance or the heartburn meal she just fixed me
> *


the heartburn meal she just fixed you


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Sep 29 2007, 11:19 AM~8894655
> *the heartburn meal she just fixed you
> *


 :biggrin: it was good to homie,she take some american cheese in those lil square singles and she breaks it apart and then she mixes it in a bowl with the eggs and then start to mix em.Then puts em in a pan for a lil while then she scrambles them and then there done. :cheesy: i love em :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 11:58 AM~8894587
> *:cheesy: hmmmmm..........who is this???
> *


x2


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 29 2007, 11:42 AM~8894711
> *x2
> *


You got my pm,don't go into details tho


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 12:46 PM~8894727
> *You got my pm,don't go into details tho
> *


i aint.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 29 2007, 11:48 AM~8894735
> *i aint.
> *


 :biggrin: let me ask you somethin why you got your where born in 1908 :0


----------



## low4oshow

i am 92


----------



## low4oshow

years old


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 29 2007, 11:51 AM~8894745
> *i am 92
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ,you said you were 15


----------



## wagonguy

> *hmmmmm..........who is this???*





> *x2*





> *You got my pm,don't go into details tho
> *





> *i aint. *



:scrutinize:

i smell something fishy..... :0


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 12:52 PM~8894751
> *:0  :0  :0 ,you said you were 15
> *


1908 is a joke.i am 15


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 29 2007, 11:52 AM~8894752
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> i smell something fishy..... :0
> *


Maybe it's your sancho :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 29 2007, 11:54 AM~8894755
> *1908 is a joke.i am 15
> *


 :biggrin: i knew it


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## Tip Slow

Im tryin to think of somethin to do with this monte knowin it's a donk


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 29 2007, 12:52 PM~8894752
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> i smell something fishy..... :0
> *


something is always that way with some of these fools


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 29 2007, 12:08 PM~8894783
> *something is always that way with some of these fools
> *


 :0 :0 :0 didi


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 01:09 PM~8894789
> *:0  :0  :0 didi
> *


:no: i only got 1 account.. run my ip check  forgot you dont know how :0


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 29 2007, 12:11 PM~8894796
> *:no: i only got 1 account.. run my ip check  forgot you dont know how  :0
> *


don't want to :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 01:13 PM~8894799
> *don't want to  :biggrin:
> *


i know all ur info


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 29 2007, 12:13 PM~8894803
> *i know all ur info
> *


on what,how do you do that


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 01:15 PM~8894806
> *on what,how do you do that
> *


:dunno:  
what internet provider do you use?


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 29 2007, 12:17 PM~8894811
> *:dunno:
> what internet provider do you use?
> *


AOL


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 01:18 PM~8894816
> *AOL
> *


what does hawkeye use :dunno:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 29 2007, 12:18 PM~8894820
> *what does hawkeye use :dunno:
> *


Samn thing,just run a ip check on me,or just IM me and then IM him at the same time  then you will know im not him


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 01:20 PM~8894829
> *Samn thing,just run a ip check on me,or just IM me and then IM him at the same time  then you will know im not him
> *


 :0 ur ip's dont stay the sime, they change, if he's online ill im him and you.. is he online?


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 29 2007, 12:23 PM~8894841
> *:0 ur ip's dont stay the sime, they change, if he's online ill im him and you.. is he online?
> *


idk i haven't talked to him since really all that when i said''yeeeaaa sure post some pics of it when your done''but what you can do is this,ill pm you on some info


----------



## tyhodge07

pm me on what info.. :dunno:


----------



## Tip Slow

pm sent


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 10:36 AM~8894697
> *:biggrin: it was good to homie,she take some american cheese in those lil square singles and she breaks it apart and then she mixes it in a bowl with the eggs and then start to mix em.Then puts em in a pan for a lil while then she scrambles them and then there done. :cheesy: i love em :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Sep 29 2007, 03:40 PM~8895545
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 03:13 PM~8895659
> *:biggrin:
> *


got a try it some time :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Sep 29 2007, 04:15 PM~8895664
> *got a try it some time  :biggrin:
> *


Just make sure you put a lil salt and a lil pepper to make sure the cheese keeps its flavor  have you ever tried bacon in the micorwave


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 03:19 PM~8895682
> *Just make sure you put a lil salt and a lil pepper to make sure the cheese keeps its flavor  have you ever tried bacon in the micorwave
> *


yeh its ok but better when its fried


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Sep 29 2007, 04:24 PM~8895705
> *yeh its ok but better when its fried
> *


yea but when she fix hers she over cooks it :0 when you try to pick it up and put it in your plate it falls apart :angry: so thats why i put mine in there :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 10:45 AM~8894550
> *ok ill do that,is there only one glue i can use??
> *


xacto is a hobby knife ,and only use the model glue cuz it melts the plastic and win you put them 2 together more glue than plastic the glue melts the plastic and it gets creamy,then you put it on the area you want to put it if you use any other glue it wont melt and youll have a hard time sanding it ,if you use the mutsy(thats my name for it )win it dries its just like plastic you didnt touch and easer to sand


----------



## Project59

Crazy glue is the only way to roll!!!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Sep 29 2007, 05:21 PM~8895990
> *Crazy glue is the only way to roll!!!
> *


yea true but you cant work round corners with it the way mutsy do ,you have working time ,and its like bondo or putty you can shape it and less sanding


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FUTURERIDER™, kustom59, dade county
:cheesy: 
whats up


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Sep 29 2007, 06:49 PM~8896406
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: FUTURERIDER™, kustom59, dade county
> :cheesy:
> whats up
> *


sup homie wuts gud witcha


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 29 2007, 06:23 PM~8896605
> *sup homie wuts gud witcha
> *


nuthin realy bro just workin on some models :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

got a 56 vicotria im working on


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Sep 29 2007, 07:52 PM~8896774
> *got a 56 vicotria im working on
> *


pics pics</span>


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

theyll be on in about 10 min


----------



## FUTURERIDER™




----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Sep 29 2007, 08:28 PM~8896935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit the doors open without cutting them dont fuck this one up :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 29 2007, 07:46 PM~8897011
> *holy shit the doors open without  cutting them dont fuck this one up :biggrin:
> *


dont worry its gonna be badd assssssssssssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

i got so many candy paints to pick from i dont even no witch one to do


----------



## DA_SQUID

kinda like me


----------



## DA_SQUID

kinda like me


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 29 2007, 07:50 PM~8897027
> *kinda like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeh i no


----------



## dade county

isnt that one in the 4 pack did you find it


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 29 2007, 07:56 PM~8897048
> *isnt that one in the 4 pack did you find it
> *


yeh it came with the four pack


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

btw im still on the look out for the 4 kit for u i was gonna go tommrow and see if they have any at another wal mart but tommrow there a lowrider bbq so ill go monday and check it out


----------



## dade county

check this shit out fam, coments,????































































.








































and that concludes the lak attack


----------



## tyhodge07

is the interior pink or tan?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

WOW


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 29 2007, 11:54 PM~8898038
> *is the interior pink or tan?
> *


tan, it looks more of a peach color ,


----------



## Tip Slow

Looks great dade that trunk setup is clean as hell


----------



## low4oshow

maby u should paint the spokes white or tan


----------



## Tip Slow

Is that BMF


----------



## low4oshow

it might be marker


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 30 2007, 01:30 AM~8898564
> *it might be marker
> *


 :0 :0 :0 dade


----------



## low4oshow

i use it on my motor parts.make it look like steel


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 30 2007, 01:43 AM~8898623
> *i use it on my motor parts.make it look like steel
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: will anymarker do?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 30 2007, 01:11 AM~8898481
> *Looks great dade that trunk setup is clean as hell
> *


thanks homie,it is bfm ,the wheel trim, the quarter toptrim ,windshild trim and moon roof trim all bfm,a lo i thought bout that,and thought it would be better to leave it alone,


----------



## low4oshow

no.a good sharpy for the darker look ,and a hobby silver marker for lighter look.


----------



## low4oshow

it would look perfect with it


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 30 2007, 02:02 AM~8898703
> *thanks homie,it is bfm ,the wheel trim, the quarter toptrim ,windshild trim and moon roof trim all bfm,a lo i thought bout that,and thought it would be better to leave it alone,
> *


your baaaack :cheesy: (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

yall i got lots of progress on the caprice.i got it painted today.its a mint green with tan guts


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 30 2007, 02:06 AM~8898729
> *yall i got lots of progress on the caprice.i got it painted today.its a mint green with tan guts
> *


You got a usb???


----------



## low4oshow

i still got to go get one.might go and get one tomorrow


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 28 2007, 01:34 AM~8886490
> *that my friend sounds like a salad tossing moment and thats not good ,lol get some rest homie
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 30 2007, 01:34 AM~8898579
> *:0  :0  :0 dade
> *


lol the trunk ,the floor and lower door panels are flocked


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 30 2007, 02:20 AM~8898788
> *lol the trunk ,the floor and lower door panels are flocked
> *


is that hard


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 30 2007, 02:26 AM~8898819
> *is that hard
> *


not rilly,its quite simple its just color matching,this time i got lucky the colors were identical i used white glue ,i deluted the white glue ,like 2parts glue to 1 part water,and brushed the glue on,used a strainer to apply the flocking ,then i got a rubber glove and blew it up a lil,tied it off and used the inflated glove to push down the flock thats better than using your finger ,then let it dry over night b4 i removed the excess flocking and it came out nice


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 30 2007, 02:40 AM~8898867
> *not rilly,its quite simple its just color matching,this time i got lucky the colors were identical i used white glue ,i deluted the white glue ,like 2parts glue to 1 part water,and brushed the glue on,used a strainer to apply the flocking ,then i got a rubber glove and blew it up a lil,tied it off and used the inflated glove to push down the flock thats better than using your finger ,then let it dry over night b4 i removed the excess flocking and it came out nice
> *


ill try that :biggrin:


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 29 2007, 11:43 PM~8898874
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

x2


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

looks good dade county


----------



## DA_SQUID

i'll be back later
im headin out to waco tx, for a car show out there today
i'll be back today with some pics hopefuly
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 30 2007, 06:53 AM~8899516
> *i'll be back later
> im headin out to waco tx, for a car show out there today
> i'll be back today with some pics hopefuly
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


     im going out to a show to at around 1 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Sep 30 2007, 07:15 AM~8899471
> *looks good  dade county
> *


thanks homie


----------



## dade county

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:   
theres no model shows in miami ,i wanna go ,,,i wanna go


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey dade lemme kno when u get the body.....


----------



## low4oshow

heres a sneek peek.first cote.


----------



## low4oshow

yall who is comming to the nnl in atlanta.i go every year.it be some nice lolows to


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 30 2007, 03:44 PM~8901597
> *heres a sneek peek.first cote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow hommie looks sick


----------



## mcloven

i might go to nnl in alanta


----------



## low4oshow

were u live at


----------



## low4oshow

will post more pix in a minute.


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## mcloven

i live in ky


----------



## low4oshow

wow


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 30 2007, 04:35 PM~8901570
> *hey dade lemme kno when u get the body.....
> *


for shure homie it didnt come yesterday so i guess ill get it tomarrow


----------



## dade county

aa low did you see the lack ,and has anyone built the model shop tools from fujimi?im building it now and its a great kit but gotdamn theres a lot of pieces and that chevy is tight low


----------



## kustom59

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 30 2007, 04:44 PM~8901597
> *heres a sneek peek.first cote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sweet homie


----------



## 8-Ball

damn lo answer ur phone man or charge that thing up and the caprice looks good man i should have some progress on the kits im workin on tuesday


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ill definitely be there for NNL this year, 'sides i live bout 5 minutes from where its gonna be at...


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 30 2007, 06:53 AM~8899516
> *i'll be back later
> im headin out to waco tx, for a car show out there today
> i'll be back today with some pics hopefuly
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *











:0 :0 :0


----------



## 8-Ball

damn homie congrats man what did u enter into the show


----------



## julian blea

here is my impala that i just started today  let me know wut yall think..........


----------



## 8-Ball

thats bad man air brushed or rattle cans????? but good job is it goin to have matchin interior


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 30 2007, 10:13 PM~8903427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


,now show us them award winning pieses</span>


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 30 2007, 10:31 PM~8904003
> *,now show us them award winning pieses</span>
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Sep 30 2007, 03:03 AM~8898898
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Wanna your fuckin stupid :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: ,why you keep doin that???


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 1 2007, 06:06 AM~8905468
> *Wanna your fuckin stupid :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: ,why you keep doin that???
> *


you know you shuldnt type to a lady like that.where are your manners young man :nono: well i could understand if shes a round the way ,up the block bitch,with a nasty ass itch, or a blond cuz there rilly stupid :biggrin:


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 1 2007, 04:03 AM~8905512
> *you know you shuldnt type to a lady like that.where are your manners young man  :nono: well i could understand if shes a round the way ,up the block bitch,with a nasty ass itch, or a blond cuz there rilly stupid  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i got a plan,but first i got some pics(mock up)and i shaved the SS spoiler off but every time i save my pics they save but they won't show :angry: you got a email.ill email you on the plan


----------



## kustom59

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Sep 30 2007, 10:39 PM~8903627
> *here is my impala that i just started today   let me know wut yall think..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick 59 i got one too did u see my topic yet MY PROJECT 59 IMPALA


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

just bought a 64 impala and some wires of beto :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Tawanna+Oct 1 2007, 08:07 AM~8905513-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: i got a plan,but first i got some pics(mock up)and i* shaved the SS spoiler off but every time i save my pics they save but they won't show *:angry: you got a email.ill email you on the plan
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> monteman actin like a girl now.. man how many usernames u got? :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2007, 04:10 AM~8905235
> *i shaved the SS spoiler off today and got some mock up done
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-themonteman_@Oct 1 2007, 04:13 AM~8905243
> *i got em but they won't save onto my computer,i left click then i got to''save picture as...''but when i go to my pictures they won't show
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

just thought id post this up i was playing around with tin foil trying to do the chrome trim aroung the windows 

heres a pic


----------



## 8-Ball

hey futurerider nice job man when is ur nephew goin to post man i want to see some of his rides


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 1 2007, 05:45 PM~8909442
> *monteman actin like a girl now.. man how many usernames u got?  :uh:
> *


No im not actin like a girl,this is my fiance account. :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 2 2007, 03:23 AM~8913581
> *No im not actin like a girl,this is my fiance account. :uh:
> *


 :uh: i knew ud have some stupid ass response.. if it were than why u ask who it was when they first said somethin, tryin to play it off :dunno: :uh: why would u both say ur workin on something and cant post pics and word pretty much the same :uh: u got excuses out the ass.. its hard for anyone to trust you.. should have quit while u were ahead the first post you made when u joined  :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

Last Active Today, 03:51 AM 

got on the other name before you jumped on huh.. i think u just like guys hittin on you wantin some nudies or somethin, u must get off by that shit :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 03:20 AM~8913744
> *Last Active Today, 03:51 AM
> 
> got on the other name before you jumped on huh.. i think u just like guys hittin on you wantin some nudies or somethin, u must get off by that shit :uh:
> *


Well if you would have asked me i would have told you,i was on here first but i let her check her PM box.Then when she was done i got on here,ask before you think you think you know somethin


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 03:17 AM~8913733
> *:uh:  i knew ud have some stupid ass response.. if it were than why u ask who it was when they first said somethin, tryin to play it off :dunno: :uh: why would u both say ur workin on something and cant post pics and word pretty much the same :uh: u got excuses out the ass.. its hard for anyone to trust you.. should have quit while u were ahead the first post you made when u joined    :uh:
> *


Cause i didn't know it was her till she told me :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

i do know somethin, u aint got a fiance, u aint got any kids on the wya, u live with mommy, ur 15 yrs old.. full of shit.. and since when did "I" refer to 2 people.. notice what u said on both names, its the exact same shit.. now ur fiance is buildin the same shit u r :uh: full of shit.. btw post them 4 door box pics :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

lets just ignore this kid....... he ain't worth the attention we giving him....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 04:31 AM~8913781
> *lets just ignore this kid....... he ain't worth the attention we giving him....
> *


  i just love hearin the stories.. he just better watch it, the shit he is doin is shady and will get him banned for good


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 03:27 AM~8913773
> *i do know somethin, u aint got a fiance, u aint got any kids on the wya, u live with mommy, ur 15 yrs old.. full of shit.. and since when did "I" refer to 2 people.. notice what u said on both names, its the exact same shit.. now ur fiance is buildin the same shit u r :uh: full of shit.. btw post them 4 door box pics :uh:
> *


You don't know shit about me ok,no she is not buildin shit.she just wanted to come on here.Plus it's none of your biz what we do. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 03:31 AM~8913781
> *lets just ignore this kid....... he ain't worth the attention we giving him....
> *


PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 2 2007, 04:32 AM~8913785
> *You don't know shit about me ok,no she is not buildin shit.she just wanted to come on here.Plus it's none of your biz what we do. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


shes not buildin shit, but she said "I" as in herself, is buildin an ss, and just shaved the spoiler off or some shit and cant get the pics to save to upload :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 2 2007, 04:33 AM~8913788
> *PLEASE!!!!!!!
> *


hes talkin about you jackass :twak:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey tyler why don't u bring milfintraining in?


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 03:34 AM~8913790
> *shes not buildin shit, but she said "I" as in herself, is buildin an ss, and just shaved the spoiler off or some shit and cant get the pics to save to upload  :uh:
> *


it wasn't her,she was already logged in :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 2 2007, 04:35 AM~8913796
> *it wasn't her,she was already logged in :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


dumbass, u just said it was like 3 posts ago... :uh: fell into ur own trap, once again full of shit


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 03:34 AM~8913792
> *hes talkin about you jackass :twak:
> *


NO SHIT i want ya'll to IGNORE me :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 04:35 AM~8913795
> *hey tyler why don't u bring milfintraining in?
> *


dont need to.. i know what i got


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 03:36 AM~8913797
> *dumbass, u just said it was like 3 posts ago...  :uh:  fell into ur own trap, once again full of shit
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: read the fucken post but don't just look at it read it


----------



## tyhodge07

You have chosen to ignore themonteman. View this post · Un-ignore themonteman


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 01:31 AM~8913781
> *lets just ignore this kid....... he ain't worth the attention we giving him....
> *


You have chosen to ignore themonteman. View this post · Un-ignore themonteman


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 2 2007, 04:44 AM~8913823
> *You have chosen to ignore themonteman. View this post · Un-ignore themonteman
> *


You have chosen to ignore themonteman. View this post · Un-ignore themonteman


----------



## LowandBeyond

I can't hardly read anything. they all say "you have choosen to ignore you all" :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

You have chosen to ignore themonteman. View this post · Un-ignore themonteman


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 2 2007, 04:47 AM~8913832
> *I can't hardly read anything.   they all say  "you have choosen to ignore you all"   :biggrin:
> *


You have chosen to ignore LowandBeyond. View this post · Un-ignore LowandBeyond 

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

You have chosen to ignore old low&slo. View this post · Un-ignore old low&slo


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

You have chosen to ignore THETHREESTOOGES. View this post · Un-ignore THETHREESTOOGES

hawkeye, monteman, and tiawanna or w.e the fuck the towel heads name is


----------



## LowandBeyond

You have chosen to ignore themonteman. View this post · Un-ignore themonteman 

You have chosen to ignore rollinoldskoo. View this post · Un-ignore rollinoldskoo 

You have chosen to ignore themonteman. View this post · Un-ignore themonteman 

You have chosen to ignore LowandBeyond. View this post · Un-ignore LowandBeyond


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 2 2007, 04:52 AM~8913850
> *You have chosen to ignore themonteman. View this post · Un-ignore themonteman
> 
> You have chosen to ignore rollinoldskoo. View this post · Un-ignore rollinoldskoo
> 
> You have chosen to ignore themonteman. View this post · Un-ignore themonteman
> 
> You have chosen to ignore LowandBeyond. View this post · Un-ignore LowandBeyond
> *


 :0 ignored urself :0


----------



## old low&slo

> hey guys
> I do not normally get involved with the bull that goes on in this forum
> but this guy or girl or both monteman is obviously full of crap so why give him all this attention. all you are doing is feeding the problem just ignore him or her and it will go away. unless you guys enjoy messing with him or her then never mind.
> just my 2 cents.


----------



## tyhodge07

> hey guys
> I do not normally get involved with the bull that goes on in this forum
> but this guy or girl or both monteman is obviously full of crap so why give him all this attention. all you are doing is feeding the problem just ignore him or her and it will go away. unless you guys enjoy messing with him or her then never mind.
> just my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> but snoops sayin no :0
Click to expand...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> hey guys
> I do not normally get involved with the bull that goes on in this forum
> but this guy or girl or both monteman is obviously full of crap so why give him all this attention. all you are doing is feeding the problem just ignore him or her and it will go away. unless you guys enjoy messing with him or her then never mind.
> just my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes sir.
Click to expand...


----------



## old low&slo

lol yeah ignore that guy on the left there


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 2 2007, 04:55 AM~8913858
> *lol yeah ignore that guy on the left there
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 2 2007, 01:23 AM~8913581
> *No im not actin like a girl,this is my fiance account. :uh:
> *


ill tell him to post it today cuz last night he was painting some parts for is car.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Oct 2 2007, 06:26 AM~8914003
> *ill tell him to post it today cuz last night he was painting some parts for is car.
> *


eh dog you got a IM


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 2 2007, 05:49 AM~8914024
> *eh dog you got a IM
> *


yes


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

send me urs


----------



## Tip Slow

pm sent


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 2 2007, 09:09 AM~8914603
> *pm sent
> *


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall just woke up time to get to work on some models got to go to my hobby shop and get some rims and hopefully a donk caddy kit hey dade hit me up man on my cell dawg


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 2 2007, 11:33 AM~8915069
> *whats up yall just woke up time to get to work on some models got to go to my hobby shop and get some rims and hopefully a donk caddy kit hey dade hit me up man on my cell dawg
> *


my daughtrs pipe is in the shop ,around 6 holla at me on the crib pipe,i bought a new 1


----------



## 8-Ball

ok i will bout to head out should be back soon to post up some pics of progress


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 2 2007, 10:49 AM~8915152
> *ok i will bout to head out should be back soon to post up some pics of progress
> *


how much do the sell wire wheels at ur hobby show


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by kustom59_@Oct 1 2007, 02:29 PM~8908433
> *sick 59 i got one too did u see my topic yet  MY PROJECT 59 IMPALA
> *


isnt that a 60 impala :biggrin:


----------



## kustom59

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Oct 2 2007, 02:03 PM~8916187
> *isnt that a 60 impala  :biggrin:
> *


srry about that i made a mistake


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by kustom59_@Oct 2 2007, 01:45 PM~8916575
> *srry about that i made a mistake
> *


----------



## dade county

wusup errone ill post pics of my monty progress later i have some things to do to it b4 i post pics


----------



## 8-Ball

i dont kno bout time i got there today he was closed but i think they r like $8 or $10 hey dade i tried to call but no answer


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 2 2007, 06:56 PM~8918329
> *i dont kno bout time i got there today he was closed but i think they r like $8 or $10 hey dade i tried to call but no answer
> *


try agin my stupid ass pluged in the wrong wire


----------



## 8-Ball

here u go monte i just got the email from u


----------



## 8-Ball

shit i should have resized them will do later


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Looks like it as 20 in cylinders on all four corners ! with out extended uppers !


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 01:43 AM~8921363
> *Looks  like  it  as  20 in  cylinders  on  all  four corners  !    with  out  extended  uppers  !
> *


it's goin to be a LS donk,those are mock up pics.26's are goin on there soon


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 2 2007, 08:47 PM~8921397
> *it's goin to be a LS donk,those are mock up pics.26's are goin on there soon
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 3 2007, 01:47 AM~8921397
> *it's goin to be a LS donk,those are mock up pics.26's are goin on there soon
> *



OH OK !  

Cause i wasthinking you guys were tring to steal another 1 of my ideas!


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 01:50 AM~8921428
> *OH    OK  !
> 
> Cause    i wasthinking  you  guys  were  tring  to  steal  another  1  of  my  ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im might you never know.i still got that aerocoupe


----------



## 8-Ball

shit man if u need help postin pics u got the email address just send them to me and i got u homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 3 2007, 01:52 AM~8921453
> *shit man if u need help postin pics u got the email address just send them to me and i got u homie :thumbsup:
> *


ok thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

no problem homie should have that bubble done anytime now


----------



## tyhodge07

You have chosen to ignore themonteman. View this post · Un-ignore themonteman


----------



## Tip Slow

eh homie(8-ball)ill send some more pics tomarrow if you don't mind


----------



## DA_SQUID

:wave: hows everybody doin...im in advisory about to go to 2nd period


----------



## dade county

sup ****** ,wuts gud wit-chall yo 8 that thang is tight homie yo no wut im talkinbout


----------



## Tip Slow

eh dade how you like the monte so far???


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 3 2007, 05:01 PM~8925837
> *eh dade how you like the monte so far???
> *


sup ***** yo i think that shits tight like that,but dont do 6s do 8s or 30s


----------



## dade county

my monty progress pics

















and the chasies thanks to drnitrus
























and that concludes the dade county progress pic sesion


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 3 2007, 06:45 PM~8926832
> *my monty progress pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the chasies thanks to drnitrus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that concludes the dade county progress pic  sesion
> *


nice job hommie :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

thanks future this is going to b a:biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 3 2007, 07:57 PM~8927224
> *thanks future  this is going to b a:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

sup lo wutz gud wit-cha homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey dade... got plans for that bubble i sent you yet?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 3 2007, 03:57 PM~8927224
> *thanks future  this is going to b a:biggrin:
> *


hope u gonna do the bubble like that too...


----------



## lowridermodels

looking sick on the monte homie!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 3 2007, 09:27 PM~8927447
> *hope u gonna do the bubble like that too...
> *


 you know i havent thought bout that i rilly dont know how im going to build it but its gonna be tight


----------



## 8-Ball

here u go monte


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 3 2007, 09:30 PM~8927478
> *looking sick on the monte homie!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## dade county

sup 8 ball


----------



## 8-Ball

*To all u out there that keep sayin that this club is an all donk club do 1 thing for me and keep your thoughts to yourself and i actually think thats the nicest way i can say it.*
whats up dade and everybody


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 3 2007, 05:14 PM~8927831
> *To all u out there that keep sayin that this club is an all donk club do 1 thing for me and keep your thoughts to yourself and i actually think thats the nicest way i can say it.
> whats up dade and everybody
> *


yo homie seems like you got a serious chip on your shoulder.... chill out man....


----------



## 8-Ball

naw no chip at all homie just tired of hear that people keep sayin shit bout my club man and its more negative then positive and all im askin is that if u think this club is for donks or whatever keep that to yourself


----------



## vengence

i hope you got wires for that monte,and im a traditional..


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 3 2007, 11:26 PM~8927925
> *naw no chip at all homie just tired of hear that people keep sayin shit bout my club man and its more negative then positive and all im askin is that if u think this club is for donks or whatever keep that to yourself
> *


i need to talk to u but my phone is messed up.but i will try to call u tomorow.
if any one is haten on my club or anything....pleas keep yo coments to yourself.


----------



## 8-Ball

go ahead lil homie thats cool man they just mad and gettin ass hurt dawg yea i need to definetly talk to u to man


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 3 2007, 10:46 PM~8928075
> *i hope you got wires for that monte,and im a traditional..
> *


</span>
for sure homie i got wires ,<span style=\'color:blue\'>i dont understand


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 3 2007, 06:32 PM~8928364
> *go ahead lil homie thats cool man they just mad and gettin ass hurt dawg yea i need to definetly talk to u to man
> *


who is mad and ass hurt? u must be gettin a lot of PMs...... cuz i don't see shit talkin except for the monteman bullshit.... but thats done....


----------



## 8-Ball

yea i do get alot mainly talkin bout is this club for donk builds and shit like that cause they heard this and that


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 3 2007, 06:23 PM~8926357
> *sup ***** yo i think that shits tight like that,but dont do 6s do 8s or 30s
> *


cool homie ill do some 22''s when i find some.Ill keep that 26''lift kit.(somethin new)


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 3 2007, 10:05 PM~8927762
> *here u go monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Tip Slow

im cuttin a targa top in it now ill have some progress pics soon


----------



## Tip Slow

ok guys im done with the targa top,pics will come soon


----------



## 8-Ball

cant wait to see them dawg


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 4 2007, 11:41 AM~8930421
> *ok guys im done with the targa top,pics will come soon
> *


k hell i did better than i thought,i was gonin to cut some t-tops but i said forget it and cut the whole middle section out


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 4 2007, 11:45 AM~8930457
> *k hell i did better than i thought,i was gonin to cut some t-tops but i said forget it and cut the whole middle section out
> *


wus up fam,how yall doing tonight ,gotdamit monty ,i was gona do that to mine,muthafuka you beating me to two things now , :biggrin: its cool cant wait to see them pics homie and im gonna post mine im almost done with the frunt half of my monty youll like what i did at least i think you will wusup 8 call me if you can


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 4 2007, 04:38 PM~8934876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

i really like the way it looks in this shot.....


----------



## 8-Ball

yea monte that monte is lookin good man keep up the good work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

folow up pics 
























my spray both,its my half a bathroom,








my bullits
















thats a whole gallon that i havent touched yet








http:
and my guns
[img]http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x315/midnightsweet/mykits2325.jpg


----------



## Tip Slow

Thanks guys i sould have some more progress on it tomarrow


----------



## Tip Slow

And dade shave that spoiler off


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 5 2007, 01:05 AM~8936344
> *And dade shave that spoiler off
> *


your late homie,i did it after i posted them pics and i opened the trunk


----------



## dade county

wusup ****** wutz gud witcha,eh im gonna post pics ,of the monty tell me what yall think


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 5 2007, 10:58 PM~8941624
> *wusup ****** wutz gud witcha,eh im gonna post pics ,of the monty tell me what yall think
> *



For those that aren't hood rasied i will trans late !

Whats up my buddies ? Everything ok ? I am going to post up pics of my Monte ! Tell me what you think !






















































:biggrin: LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## sinister

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 5 2007, 09:16 PM~8941700
> *For  those  that  aren't  hood  rasied      i  will  trans late !
> 
> Whats up  my  buddies ? Everything    ok  ? I  am  going  to  post    up  pics  of  my  Monte ! Tell me  what  you  think  !
> :biggrin:  LOL!    :biggrin:
> *



LOL!! :roflmao: 


Ya'll need to stop callin each other ******! :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 5 2007, 10:16 PM~8941700
> *For  those  that  aren't  hood  rasied      i  will  trans late !
> 
> Whats up  my  buddies ? Everything    ok  ? I  am  going  to  post    up  pics  of  my  Monte ! Tell me  what  you  think  !
> :biggrin:  LOL!    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lowridermodels

[email protected] mini....the rides are looking good boys!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 5 2007, 06:22 PM~8941733
> *[email protected] mini....the rides are looking good boys!
> *


what rides???


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 5 2007, 11:20 PM~8941722
> *:0  :0
> *




At least Squid you know when something is ment as a wise crack and a joke ! Others get way to heated over non sence !


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 5 2007, 09:23 PM~8941739
> *what rides???
> *


there was a picture of a ls monte


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> what rides???



HERES 1 AT LEAST ! 



quote=dade county,Oct 4 2007, 10:01 PM~8935084]
folow up pics 
























my spray both,its my half a bathroom,








my bullits
















thats a whole gallon that i havent touched yet








http:
and my guns
[img]http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x315/midnightsweet/mykits2325.jpg








[/quote]



Dont look to bad and even with shitty pics ! Atleast Dade can show what his workin So non of  us can diss on him about !! 



Rollin score 0 </span>


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thats one.... i said rideS.... besides i kno he builds... thats why i hooked up a 92 caprice body for him......


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 5 2007, 10:24 PM~8941743
> *At  least    Squid    you  know  when  something  is  ment  as  a  wise  crack  and  a  joke  !  Others  get  way  to heated    over  non sence !
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## dade county

wucha think im just messin round with da doors ,tha flip nose is done i just haveto do the doors the right way ,and the trunk i was thinking of opening the hood


----------



## 8-Ball

lookin good dade. man i just got home from work and i am beat they cracked the slave whip really hard today on us i will try to take pics of the bubble imp that im buildin in the mornin to tired to set the camera and shit up but got the red on it now


----------



## Tip Slow

lookin good dade,whats be goin on


----------



## Tip Slow

> HERES 1 AT LEAST !
> quote=dade county,Oct 4 2007, 10:01 PM~8935084]


Dont look to bad and even with shitty pics ! Atleast Dade can show what his workin So non of us can diss on him about !! 
[/quote]
:angry: My shit ain't good enough???  :tears: all right then


----------



## dade county

> Dont look to bad and even with shitty pics ! Atleast Dade can show what his workin So non of us can diss on him about !!


:angry: My shit ain't good enough???  :tears: all right then
[/quote]
lol he dont mean no harm ,errthing gud homie im fukin round wit mine and tryin to get it done ,and yo shit str8 pay them fools no mind mini likes to bust peoples balls


----------



## Tip Slow

lol he dont mean no harm ,errthing gud homie im fukin round wit mine and tryin to get it done ,and yo shit str8 pay them fools no mind mini likes to bust peoples balls
[/quote]

Thanks homie,i haven,t worked on anything today cause im fresh out of ideas.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 5 2007, 11:16 PM~8941700
> *For  those  that  aren't  hood  rasied      i  will  trans late !
> 
> Whats up  my  buddies ? Everything    ok  ? I  am  going  to  post    up  pics  of  my  Monte ! Tell me  what  you  think  !
> :biggrin:  LOL!    :biggrin:
> *


wusup white boy ,thanks for the translation ,you know ghettoterminoligy is a difficult language for most people to understand ,thanks ,cause i wouldnt know how to get my point across to the people of nonghetto backround


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 6 2007, 01:08 AM~8942267
> *wusup white boy ,thanks for the translation ,you know ghettoterminoligy is a difficult language for most people to understand ,thanks ,cause i wouldnt know how to get my point across to the people of nonghetto backround
> *


 :0


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 6 2007, 12:08 AM~8942267
> *wusup white boy ,thanks for the translation ,you know ghettoterminoligy is a difficult language for most people to understand ,thanks ,cause i wouldnt know how to get my point across to the people of nonghetto backround
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dade county

bow leged honda ,something for my wife she likes hondas like this ,and the tires i made from tubing i got from work


----------



## low4oshow

wow good idea with the tubing.u think u can put a bigger tube over that and add a white strip to make it look like 13in tires.


----------



## red69chevy

yo dade post some pics of ur regal from the buildoff homie
i aint done no progress since the body snapped and my bondo work mostly sucks but it would be nice to see some progress


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Oct 7 2007, 12:36 AM~8945862
> *yo dade post some pics of ur regal from the buildoff homie
> i aint done no progress since the body snapped and my bondo work mostly sucks but it would be nice to see some progress
> *


i havent touched that thing since you last saw it and might not mess with it untill your ready,that was my word then and thats my word now,get up a new body and do what you do ,and we,ll finished this build off,is that cool wit you


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ya i been tryin to get another
but u no how it is when u plan on gettin one model
yet another ends up catchin ur eye so u buy that instead then it keeps happnenin


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 7 2007, 01:11 AM~8945994
> *ya i been tryin to get another
> but u no how it is when u plan on gettin one model
> yet another ends up catchin ur eye so u buy that instead then it keeps happnenin
> *


that happend to me today ,i went to walmart for a viper for the motor for a chalanger i got ,and wound up getting a 300 c to make a vert 2 door,shit sometimes i go in there and have no kit in mind and just pick one usualy it one that i have not done b4


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sometimes i just feel like spendin money so i g waste it on a model with no purpose really.no ideas,no thoughts
just let it sit there
then start it then not finish it


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall goin to post pics of the imp tomorrow had a really busy day at work saturday night


----------



## BODINE

:0 i wanna see pics


----------



## dade county

more pics of the bowe legged honda,i hope she likes it


----------



## Tip Slow

Nice dade


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 7 2007, 04:06 AM~8946404
> *Nice dade
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Tip Slow

anymore work on the monte?


----------



## lonnie

whats up fellas just got the comp hooked back up


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 7 2007, 12:53 PM~8947644
> *whats up fellas just got the comp hooked back up
> *



ship that kit yet?????


----------



## lonnie

going to do that this week


----------



## lonnie

its packed up and ready just been through the ringer


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by lonnie+Oct 7 2007, 01:01 PM~8947669-->
> 
> 
> 
> going to do that this week
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lonnie_@Oct 7 2007, 01:02 PM~8947673
> *its packed up and ready just been through the ringer
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID

im fixing my fish tank up right now cuz 1 of my fish started biting my eel and im making a cave for it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 7 2007, 10:00 AM~8947667
> *ship that kit yet?????
> *


hey homie so far lonnie proved to be good.... he might take a long ass time sometimes but his word is good in my book...

hey lonnie u still want them wheels off my el camino? pm me.....


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 7 2007, 05:05 PM~8948117
> *im fixing my fish tank up right now cuz 1 of my fish started biting my eel and im making a cave for it
> *


you got a saltwater tank? and maybe they wont eat eachother if you feed them every once in a while, :biggrin: i got a fresh water tank and i have bout 15 fish and a turtle in it ,and i feed them twice a day,i have a oscar that has a attitude ,i bought him ,the rest i pulled out of the lake by my house im a cheap basterd i know


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 7 2007, 03:41 PM~8948254
> *hey homie so far lonnie proved to be good.... he might take a long ass time sometimes but his word is good in my book...
> 
> hey lonnie u still want them wheels off my el camino? pm me.....
> *



I seen that, thats why I dealt with him. Let see is he proves himself this time. Been well over a month.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 7 2007, 05:34 PM~8948455
> *you got a saltwater tank? and maybe they wont eat eachother if you feed them every once in a while, :biggrin: i got a fresh water tank and i have bout 15 fish and a turtle in it ,and i feed them twice a day,i have a oscar that has a attitude ,i bought him ,the rest i pulled out of the lake by my house im a cheap basterd  i know
> *


no i got a fresh water tank....its one of those eels that u can buy at petsmart :biggrin: i do feed them daily to i give them 2 pieces of blood worm cube thingys.....but my big fish eats both of them and only gives my little fish scrapes :0 i think the name is a picu(i think)and he bites the eel alot cuz it moves alot and it attacks it  :dunno:


----------



## low4oshow

what up lonnie?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 7 2007, 06:41 PM~8948479
> *no i got a fresh water tank....its one of those eels that u can buy at petsmart :biggrin: i do feed them daily to i give them 2 pieces of blood worm cube thingys.....but my big fish eats both of them and only gives my little fish scrapes :0 i think the name is a picu(i think)and he bites the eel alot cuz it moves alot and it attacks it   :dunno:
> *


 you feed them worm cubes ,and the eel looks like a worm ,i feed my fish ghost shrimp i get 10$ worth every friday they sell 10 for a dollar and they last in my tank bout 30 minnits ,see if your fish and your eel shuldnt be together in your tank some breeds of animals shouldnt be put together,you know what i mean,so holla at the pets mart folks and see what they say, but the cave is a good idea,i need to find a floating stone for my turtle cuz everytime i set the plants (the fake ones)he moves them together so he can rest on them ill show pics post pics of yours if you can


----------



## old low&slo

hey dade county 
what did you pull out of the lake and put in your tank ???
blue gills , bass or crappy ??? be careful if you did cause if you think an oscar has an attitude ( which most do ) that aint nothin compared to fresh out of a lake
in human terms there like right off the cell block. they can be some bad fish !!!
hey da squid 
did you mean pacu for the name of your big fish ???


----------



## DA_SQUID

yeah i ment pacu


----------



## old low&slo

hey da squid
you better get a bigger tank cause HES A TANK BUSTER !!!!


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 7 2007, 04:58 PM~8948550
> *what up lonnie?
> *


whats up guys im back and getting ready to start building again :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

its been alot of drama goin on.just go back pages and topics you will see


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 7 2007, 09:21 PM~8949109
> *hey dade county
> what did you pull out of the lake and put in your tank ???
> blue gills , bass or crappy ??? be careful if you did cause if you think an oscar has an attitude ( which most do ) that aint nothin compared to fresh out of a lake
> in human terms there like right off the cell block. they can be some bad fish !!!
> hey da squid
> did you mean pacu for the name of your big fish ???
> *


well one pair is striped black,with a black dot on the tail,i have three that are red fade into a orange starts red and pass the gills with two black dots on it one by the gills,and one in the center of its body,and it has like mitalic blue dots on the gill in the red/orange color,and i have two that is just plain in color ,i have a alge eater,the bigest fish i have is the oscar,and hes about 4 inches long,and the smallist is bout 1inch long, there all babies ,by the way the oscar use to jump out the tank win i would feed them he would try to jump in the food container,he dont do that shit no more he jumt out and fell bout four feet to the floor,and my cat was trying to eat him,so that was the end of his gymnastic career, the turtle the same thing ,the fish i got from the lake behave better than the fish and the turtle and i bought them


----------



## DA_SQUID

:0 
spider-man</span>
revelle kit with donk front suspinsion
<img src=\'http://i22.tinypic.com/2mwa6fo.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i22.tinypic.com/2qjj1at.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
comments <span style=\'color:blue\'>welcome


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 25 2007, 08:20 PM~8391501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still need to finish my regal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 63 hopper project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any progress on these :0


----------



## low4oshow

threw em in a box.since u brong them up i am going to try to finish them.

the 64 is done.going to give it a make over.
and the 63 is gettin re painted


----------



## dade county

man i cant post pics ,my cams batteries are dead,and i just finnished the cut wurk on the 300 ,its primed and i just need to block it ,ill do that tomarrow,i got to get some batts asap


----------



## dade county

wusup fam a ***** got batts ,yea im back in bitness ,300 vert pics commin to a post near you :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

300 c vert pics wutcha think homies 
lambo doors ?two tone ,bow
ling ball patterns,
gimmie some ideas


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 7 2007, 10:38 PM~8950039
> *:0
> spider-man</span>
> revelle kit with donk front suspinsion
> <img src=\'http://i22.tinypic.com/2mwa6fo.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i22.tinypic.com/2qjj1at.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> comments welcome
> *



the hood
<img src=\'http://i20.tinypic.com/s15au0.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<span style=\'color:blue\'>under the trunk


----------



## DA_SQUID

dont forget to leave comments^^^^


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 8 2007, 09:00 PM~8955046
> *300 c vert pics wutcha think homies
> lambo doors ?two tone ,bow
> ling ball patterns,
> gimmie  some ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


make it a penut butter and jelly,or a candy orange, blue,or red .with tha wood grain dash.

maby make a pop trunk with neon lights,and a booty kit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 8 2007, 09:02 PM~8955052
> *dont forget to leave comments^^^^
> *


nice


----------



## dade county

not a bad idea the botty kit is going to hard to find ,i might have to make it,can you show me a pic of the pb & j let me see how it looks


----------



## 8-Ball

lookin good yall i am bout to take pics of the imp primered then i am goin to spray down the red


----------



## lowridermodels

all the builds are lookin fuggin awesome...i like the spider man caddy,its sweet! and i have booty kits available!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 8 2007, 03:02 PM~8955052
> *dont forget to leave comments^^^^
> *


ok first of all before u guys get all nuts and shit.... i'm not hating......

you need to resize your pics.... they are too big to see the car good AND they are out of focus..... please take care of it and u should get more comments.... hard to see what u got there.... the pics don't really show your hard work man.....


----------



## low4oshow

x2 and what kind of camera are u using


----------



## low4oshow

heres some progress pix.85% done
motor pix


----------



## low4oshow

low batts


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## low4oshow

boot fell off


----------



## 8-Ball

yea that is one thing i have been forgetten to do and i apologize for that i will start resizing my pics just been to lazy to resize and lo that caprice is coming alone good how is the caddy comin homie


----------



## Tip Slow

well i got too much of nothin done to the monte but i did work on the exhaust,i took the duals and i cut he left dual off and left the right one on.i sanded it down and i cut one of the tips off the grand nat duals and i glued it to the end of the pipe.it looks real good i will post up some pics a lil later


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 9 2007, 01:29 AM~8958162
> *yea that is one thing i have been forgetten to do and i apologize for that i will start resizing my pics just been to lazy to resize and lo that caprice is coming alone good how is the caddy comin homie
> *



in photobucket it will do it automaticly. Right above the upload thing. It says image size then in blue it says (options.) Click that and you'll get thisVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Image Options
basic dimensionsupgrade to pro dimensions
avatar ( 100 x 75 ) 
thumbnail ( 160 x 120 ) 
website, email ( 320 x 240 ) 
message board ( 640 x 480 ) 
15" screen ( 800 x 600 ) 
17" screen ( 1024 x 768 ) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

this is the size I use. 
max image size: 640 x 480 (options)


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

MINIDREAM INC. In conjunction with other LIL Members Would like to invite all of you to place your Vote ! 



The MONTEMAN poll !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

low4oshow The Drop isnt lookin to bad ! Keep it workin ! Try adding the magnifing Galss to the lens of your camera ! It will clear your pics up And show the details alot more !


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 8 2007, 09:08 PM~8956105
> *ok first of all before u guys get all nuts and shit.... i'm not hating......
> 
> you need to resize your pics.... they are too big to see the car good AND they are out of focus..... please take care of it and u should get more comments.... hard to see what u got there.... the pics don't really show your hard work man.....
> *


back up cam...its cheap and take bad pics as u can all see
my other good camera broke and this is all i have to take pics of it it works better in the sun...when i get home from school il take more pics


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 9 2007, 01:13 AM~8957834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## low4oshow

thanks.

the whole motor is hand made from styrene.right now i am taking the whole rear suspension apart.i am thinking of making the trailing arms and the cylinders teliscope.try and give it a nice hopper look.the front sits up preaty high,and it is extended. :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

it needs lots of clear


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 9 2007, 11:40 AM~8960072
> *thanks.
> 
> the whole motor is hand made from styrene.right now i am taking the whole rear suspension apart.i am thinking of making the trailing arms and the cylinders teliscope.try and give it a nice hopper look.the front sits up preaty high,and it is extended. :biggrin:
> *


post more better pics.i want to see how you made the motoer and the trailing arms. :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

not done with the trailing arms.i will post pics of the motor in a minute.


----------



## low4oshow

i am trying to take pics now.but my batts are to low ,so its not acting right


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 9 2007, 09:04 AM~8959318
> *back up cam...its cheap and take bad pics as u can all see
> my other good camera broke and this is all i have to take pics of it it works better in the sun...when i get home from school il take more pics
> *



my camera sucks too man, so I know the feeling. 

try doing all outside pics? Pics with flash seem to comeout better also? Stand about 3-5 ft away and zoom in about 1/2 of that?


----------



## 8-Ball

hey yall lookin to get a new cam anyone kno of a good one to go with


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Most of the Kodaks are good ! It doesnt really matter pixel size unless you want to print pics ! But for posting you'll want 1 with the flower icon on it or a Macro setting ! both are the same thing ! what it does is help you get a 10 to 12 inch close up of smaller objects such as are model kits ! Please spend and extra 5 bucks and get you a glass reading Maganifier and use it with your camera ! IT HELPS OUT A TON ! Even if you got a cheap camera  and it didnt have the Macro setting it will still give you a very focused and detailed pic ! 


And good pics also depend on back ground and lighting ! 


Pic with a poor lighting 










Pic with a good light source 










And then pic out in the sun light ! 











Lighting plays a big part in taking pics !


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks for ur help should i also build a photobooth so its alot easier


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Not really ! Just get you a lamp or a desk light like i got !




















It was 10 dallors from Hobby Lobby and i can set it where i need it ! Plus you can see i took the magnifing glass out so i can use it like i talked about ! 


Then just get you a post sheet of white paper ! It will work better then a box ! A box with 3 sides will cause a shadow effect ! 


Heres a pic on the poster paper !












My camera is a Kodak dc 6300 ! Its about 4 years old and still does a great job !


----------



## 8-Ball

ok is that fabric on the seats of that vert


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Nope Its a spray paint called suide it ! NOT CHEAP ! 6 cans cost my 70 dallors ! LOL ! But its a dollar well spent ! You can also brush it on and it works just as while ! So you can add differnt colors to your interior ! Plus my gels work great on it to add that extra detail! 


They have a gang of colors ! I use 


Buckskin 
Camal
Brandy
Green
butter
blue 

What cool about these is they dry furry ! and if they dont a color you needing you can spary this then add the color you wanting and it will dry with the text feeling and look !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2007, 02:40 PM~8961319
> *Nope  Its  a  spray  paint  called  suide  it !  NOT  CHEAP  !    6  cans  cost  my  70 dallors !  LOL !    But    its  a  dollar  well  spent !  You  can  also  brush  it  on    and  it  works  just  as  while  !  So  you  can  add  differnt  colors  to  your  interior  !    Plus  my  gels    work  great  on  it  to  add  that  extra  detail!
> They  have  a  gang  of  colors  !  I  use
> Buckskin
> Camal
> Brandy
> Green
> butter
> blue
> 
> What  cool    about  these      is  they    dry  furry  !  and  if  they    dont  a  color  you  needing  you  can  spary  this  then  add  the  color  you  wanting  and  it  will  dry  with  the  text feeling  and  look  !
> *


i bought this spray from walmart some time ago.suede something.comes out nice.furry like your saying.but they only had one color.


----------



## 8-Ball

ive used the satin spray and just been lookin at the suede one but didnt kno how the effect would be


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

It works great of the clothe look ! I get mine from Micheals Carft ! 



There are 9.88 a can and have a few colors to choose from ! Check it out ! 











the colors they have and the real names to look for !

Berber----------Light Tan 
Brittania---------Bluish gray 
Buckskin----------Dark tan 
Bordeaux---------- Marron
Brushed Sienna---rusty redish brown
Caramel------------Tan
Forest Glen--------- Green



You guys need to try this stuff ! ITS GREAT !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2007, 11:44 AM~8961815
> *It  works  great    of  the  clothe  look  !  I  get  mine from  Micheals  Carft  !
> There  are    9.88  a  can  and  have  a  few  colors  to  choose  from !    Check it  out  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the  colors  they  have    and  the  real  names  to  look  for  !
> 
> Berber----------Light  Tan
> Brittania---------Bluish  gray
> Buckskin----------Dark  tan
> Bordeaux---------- Marron
> Brushed Sienna---rusty redish  brown
> Caramel------------Tan
> Forest Glen--------- Green
> You  guys    need  to  try  this  stuff !    ITS  GREAT !
> *



i used that in my drop top monte..... i've only ever seen it in tan here..... i gott go look again....


----------



## 8-Ball

New Chevelle i put together today blck with peanut butter guts and 24" daytons what yall think sorry bout the shitty pics.


----------



## low4oshow

nice


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks what yall think about red goin over the black like a transparent candy apple red and i am thinkin bout doin somethin else to the interior of that chevelle


----------



## ElRafa

You might end up with a brownish red color if you choose to do that looks good as is just my opinion though


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 9 2007, 10:05 AM~8961038
> *hey yall lookin to get a new cam anyone kno of a good one to go with
> *


the camera i'm using now is a Canon PowerShot A530.... they aren't too expensive and my pics show its good enough.... i got mine clearance for $99 at Kmart the regular price was $164 don't need to spend $300-400


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 9 2007, 04:42 PM~8962286
> *You might end up with a brownish red color if you choose to do that looks good as is just my opinion though
> *


thanks homie i am thinkin of leavin it alone and like it is it just seems like its missin somethin


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea them chevelles do look best with those stripes though.... try a metal flake red instead of transparent candy....


----------



## kustombuilder

i have a casio exilm EX-Z750.dam thing is awsome.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 9 2007, 05:38 PM~8962265
> *thanks what yall think about red goin over the black like a transparent candy apple red and i am thinkin bout doin somethin else to the interior of that chevelle
> *


youll end up with this color


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 10 2007, 06:54 AM~8967319
> *youll end up with this color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so its like a burgundy


----------



## drnitrus

its like elrafa said

it looks mostly black but in certain light it has a brownish red tint to it


----------



## dade county

a homies i got computer probs im on my ole gurls comp now and wont be back till friday (hopefully) my modem is bad so bell south is going to send me another one they shiped it out next day,so that means friday,ill post pics soon as im back on ,im finnishing up the 58 eldog im doing in the traditional build off,and im fuking with the 300 see yall friday


----------



## low4oshow

cant wait


----------



## low4oshow

u stay with ya gurl right


----------



## lonnie

This is my new prodject


----------



## 8-Ball

here is some progress on montemans monte


----------



## lonnie

Thats the shit. :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## low4oshow

nice people nice.lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

keep us updated on the progress... lookin good...


----------



## DA_SQUID

did furturerider get out


----------



## dade county

hey fam im back ,ill post pics soon check out traditional build off i just posted pics in there of the eldog


----------



## low4oshow

yes hes out.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 12 2007, 08:21 PM~8988855
> *yes hes out.
> *


he went off to canada land he wont be coming back :tears: :tears: :tears: we are going to miss him
























not !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 10 2007, 10:47 PM~8973475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my new prodject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a resin kit ?and if so how much and where


----------



## low4oshow

hes not sellin it.he has one like it with no top for sale.
and post pics of the 58 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 12 2007, 09:09 PM~8989153
> *hes not sellin it.he has one like it with no top for sale.
> and post pics of the 58 :biggrin:
> *


did he make that one,or did he buy it from some one and i would be interestid in the the topless one ,ill post them pics in a min


----------



## dade county

ok im gonna start with the 300 progress pics 

door pannels

























the doors are opend they go on the inside of the fender 
http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x315/midnightsweet/mykits2355.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x315/midnightsweet/mykits2354.jpg
the henges 
















and what do yall think bout this









and heres the eldog pics 








































more pics tomorrow


----------



## BODINE

nice how doors go on inside


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 12 2007, 10:33 PM~8989613
> *nice how doors go on inside
> *


thanks homie ,im having a hard time tring to figer out what color to paint it and a matching interior you have any ideas


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dade ! for me i think like this as for body color to interior match !


White - Black- sliver almost every color will work with these!


Blue -- Black,red,tan, white and other blues 

Green-- Tan, white, black, other greens 

Orange-- Tan,white, black , orther oranges 

red-- Tan, black , white , brown, pink, yellow , other reds 

yellow-- tan,black,white,brown,red,and other yellows 





This is just a random guide i go by ! If I have a plan on the interior in mind i build the interior frist then try to match the body to a color that works ! 


On My last build GANGSTER BULES I had this can of suide it few a few months ! So i grabed it and matched my other colors up to it and went from there ! From the looks of your panels i would say it needs to be the body color , a tan and then another color close to your body color you choose ! To me a goldish orange and white tu tone on the body with white tan and Orange on the interior is what i see for this build !


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 12 2007, 11:04 PM~8989774
> *Dade !  for  me    i  think  like    this  as  for  body  color  to  interior  match !
> White  - Black- sliver    almost  every    color  will  work  with  these!
> Blue --  Black,red,tan, white  and  other  blues
> 
> Green-- Tan, white, black, other  greens
> 
> Orange-- Tan,white, black , orther  oranges
> 
> red--  Tan,  black , white ,  brown, pink, yellow , other  reds
> 
> yellow-- tan,black,white,brown,red,and  other  yellows
> This is  just  a  random  guide  i  go  by !  If  I  have  a  plan  on  the  interior in mind  i  build  the  interior  frist  then try  to  match the body  to  a  color  that  works !
> On  My  last  build  GANGSTER  BULES  I  had  this  can  of  suide it  few  a few  months  !  So  i  grabed  it  and  matched  my  other  colors  up  to  it  and  went  from  there !  From the  looks  of  your  panels  i  would  say    it  needs  to  be  the  body  color ,  a tan  and  then  another  color  close  to  your  body  color  you  choose !  To  me  a  goldish  orange  and  white  tu tone  on the  body    with  white  tan  and  Orange  on the  interior is  what  i  see  for  this  build !
> *


wow that sounds great ,i saw tan in there some ware on the interior ,i got three tones of tan and tan flocking ,does red and yellow make orange ? cause i have them two colors ill make the color if i have to ,ill just ad clear ,not the top coat clear, but this other clear that sort of candie the colors ,or makes it trans parent,this clear im talking bout dosnt need hardner ,its at my job ,or ill just get the color code for the cadillack cts in the first few years of production this goldin orange ,copper color came on it ,and the nissan 300z,and i could do a pearl white i got the color and the pearl powder ,in white ,orange ,red ,and copper , holy shit those are the colors i need ,bro if you want some pearl powder holla at me,ill post pics of them in a minnute


----------



## 8-Ball

lookin good dade man that 300 is gonna be clean i can just tell from the looks of it and those door panels damn u goin off man i really like that eldog also did u put caddy emblems in the rims?????


----------



## dade county




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

You need BINDER ! Or Cut in clear !  Both will make that pearl a paint and binder for the flake will let you spray your flake dry so you can get it to stand on the edges to give it a real badass sparkly !


YOUR CLEAR SHOULD ALWAYS BE CLEAN WITH NOTHING ADDED !


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 12 2007, 11:45 PM~8990018
> *lookin good dade man that 300 is gonna be clean i can just tell from the looks of it and those door panels damn u goin off man i really like that eldog also did u put caddy emblems in the rims?????
> *


wusup homie wutz gud wit-cha,bro that 300 is looking gud ,and im suprized myself on the door panel ,yo thanks homie ,and naw the part the emblems are on came with the kit i just aded the dish and tire ,yo mini just gave me a idea on the paint ,dawg im going to run withit ,thanks mini,so wuts up wit you what you got on the work bench ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Oh and be easy with PPG Pearl A little bit goes along way ! If sprayed to heavy when you go to clear the pearl will move and collect together like a puddle in the low areas and on the edges ! ITS NOT A PRETTY SITE !


----------



## 8-Ball

i got that imp im workin on for monte and that 64 but that 64 is startin to piss me off cause i dont kno how to seperate this frame its one of those damn amt kits any suggestions from anyone


----------



## rollinoldskoo

build it as is.... if u want a separate frame use the revell kit.... with the amt kit u can focus more on the paint..... kida more 'curbside' style...


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks i was thinkin that but fo some reason right now i am at like a brick wall u can say im haveing builders block i cant figure out the rims paint or anything like i need some motivation or somethin


----------



## crxlowrider

ok here goes nothing i am 21 and have been building cars since i was 13-14 years old i haven't really done much to a model exept patterns and stuff like that my last build was the purple passion caddy i like to build lowriders out of all types either trucks or cars it don't matter i would like to learn/attempt opening up a model but still not sure how to or build one with a working suspention so what i am asking is would there be a spot on your club for a newby oh by the way my name is Robert Lindeman


----------



## 8-Ball

i liked that caddy u got any other models homie if so post what u have built so far in here and me nad low will let u kno :thumbsup:


----------



## crxlowrider

ok i will look to see wat i have laying around ok right now i am working on a 70 chevelle ss 454 that is going to be a lowrider and some mods i hope it turns out at least as good as the caddy did this one will have even better patterns on it but i need to strip the two coats of paint off it becuz it looks like crap and not sure how to strip it will brake cleaner work? or wat should i use ?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Oct 13 2007, 02:04 AM~8990775
> *ok i will look to see wat i have laying around ok right now i am working on a 70 chevelle ss 454 that is going to be a lowrider and some mods i hope it turns out at least as good as the caddy did this one will have even better patterns on it but i need to strip the two coats of paint off it becuz it looks like crap and not sure how to strip it will brake cleaner work? or wat should i use ?
> *


no !!!!!!!! brake fluid the cleaner wil distroy the model


----------



## 8-Ball

or this one stuff called purple power also works u can also get it from walmart and at other places


----------



## crxlowrider

how much does that stuff run normally ??


----------



## 8-Ball

purple power im not sure i just use brake fluid which i get 2 big bottles for bout 2.50 a piece


----------



## crxlowrider

and wat do i do just put the stuff in a container and put the whole body and stuff in it and let it sit for how long ? and how much clean up will i have after i take it out like scrubbing wise?


----------



## tyhodge07

just leave it in over night, and you just spray it off with it water and all should come right off


----------



## tyhodge07

and sometimes itll like dye the car, but ive always left it and went back to work.


----------



## 8-Ball

it will dye the car sometimes like tyhodge07 said but just leave it for a few days and rinse it off and u will be cool homie


----------



## crxlowrider

ok guys thanks i'll have to try that i hope i can meet the clubs name as far as my building skills go i'll give it my best and hope you guys like it


----------



## crxlowrider

i also am going to be redoing my lowrider 64 impala would anyone have a set of taillights for it i lost mine


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Oct 13 2007, 04:35 AM~8991172
> *i also am going to be redoing my lowrider 64 impala would anyone have a set of taillights for it i lost mine
> *


just ask revell


----------



## crxlowrider

wat do you mean by ask revell do i just go on there site and go hey my kit didn't have taillights in it will you send me a set or how do i go about getting a set 
and guess what i need to stop spraying my cars tonight because now the 64 is going to the stripper tomorrow also damn humidity


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Oct 13 2007, 05:06 AM~8991229
> *wat do you mean by ask revell do i just go on there site and go hey my kit didn't have taillights in it will you send me a set or how do i go about getting a set
> and guess what i need to stop spraying my cars tonight because now the 64 is going to the stripper tomorrow also damn humidity
> *


it's better if you write to em that way you don't pay shippin  here's the addy

Revell Inc.
Consumer Service Department
725 Landwehr Rd.
Northbrook,IL 60062

depending on where you stay you sould get it in 3 days


----------



## Tip Slow

Make sure you put your full name and phone number on a piece of paper.You haft to have a instruction sheet and you have to cut out the bar code on the model car box.Then just circle want you need on the instruction sheet.


----------



## crxlowrider

this is a old kit that the lights poped out of and i can't find them and it says you need the reciept to get a replacment part and god knows when i got this kit so i guess i need to get another set or make them :dunno: :around:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Oct 13 2007, 05:15 AM~8991238
> *this is a old kit that the lights poped out of and i can't find them and it says you need the reciept to get a replacment part and god knows when i got this kit so i guess i need to get another set or make them  :dunno:  :around:
> *


Thats why i told you to write a letter


----------



## low4oshow

yea rite a letter,and like 8ball said take some pixs and we will let u know. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Oct 13 2007, 05:06 AM~8991229
> *wat do you mean by ask revell do i just go on there site and go hey my kit didn't have taillights in it will you send me a set or how do i go about getting a set
> and guess what i need to stop spraying my cars tonight because now the 64 is going to the stripper tomorrow also damn humidity
> *


ive got a spare set from the amt ertil kit i dont know if theyll work for you


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball+Oct 12 2007, 10:59 PM~8990359-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks i was thinkin that but fo some reason right now i am at like a brick wall u can say im haveing builders block i cant figure out the rims paint or anything like i need some motivation or somethin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get you ass down here I'll get you motivated. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by dade [email protected] 13 2007, 12:11 AM~8990819
> *no !!!!!!!! brake fluid the cleaner wil distroy the model
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO!!!!!!! brake fluid will work. Thats all I use. The walmart HOK thats the only thing that will touch it. Just don't leave it in there tooo long. Seems to become brittle.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-8-Ball_@Oct 13 2007, 12:22 AM~8990871
> *or this one stuff called purple power also works u can also get it from walmart and at other places
> *



yes purple power will work too depending on the paint. Same as oven cleaner. I've had some paint paint jobs that looked good and fogged on the last coat. All the oven cleaner did was take the fog out and make the paint shine again. Ended up building it.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 13 2007, 07:54 PM~8994134
> *get you ass down here I'll get you motivated.  :cheesy:
> NO!!!!!!! brake fluid will work.  Thats all I use.  The walmart HOK thats the only thing that will touch it.  Just don't leave it in there tooo long.  Seems to become brittle.
> yes purple power will work too depending on the paint.  Same as oven cleaner.  I've had some paint paint jobs that looked good and fogged on the last coat.  All the oven cleaner did was take the fog out and make the paint shine again.  Ended up building it.
> *


sup lowandbeyond,i was telling him to use brake fluid instead of brake cleaner ,i use brake fluid too ,and it works great


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 13 2007, 06:01 PM~8994182
> *sup lowandbeyond,i was telling him to use brake fluid instead of brake cleaner ,i use brake fluid too ,and it works great
> *



ohhhh, I just flipped thru there really fast. I suck at reading anyways. LMAO. 



But NO!!!!!!!!!! don't use brake cleaner. Might as well use gas and a match.



get them pics homie?


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## crxlowrider

so brake FLUID will work or wat is the case because i am really confused now 

just a fyi i am redoing the suspention on my 64 as i type this it will hopefully have a somewhat working suspention when i am done 


dade county pm me on those light man i could really use them for my build as long as there are 6 i can use them


----------



## low4oshow

i have made movable suspension on all my models since 05


----------



## crxlowrider

no offence low but this 64 will be my first attempt at in normaly i build box stock but i want to get better and more alebarate models to show off thats all homie


----------



## low4oshow

once u start doing it,it will be very easy.
it starts to become a habbit.u will have 
to do it on every model u get. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crxlowrider

thanks homie i kind of figured that because i am thinking :banghead: on what type of paint scem i am going to do on the 64 and the chevelle because i really want to be in your or a club to get my name out there more and to learn more from my club memebers and help them out whenever i can help


----------



## low4oshow

yea its my club.and when u can post pix


----------



## crxlowrider

i didn't mean it as "MY CLUB" ok i ment as a memeber helping another member sorry i worded that wronge and pics will be in the next few days ok


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Oct 14 2007, 03:54 AM~8996138
> *i didn't mean it as "MY CLUB" ok i ment as a memeber helping another member sorry i worded that wronge and pics will be in the next few days ok
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## crxlowrider

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Oct 13 2007, 11:36 PM~8995602
> *thanks homie i kind of figured that because i am thinking  :banghead: on what type of paint scem i am going to do on the 64 and the chevelle because i really want to be in your or a club to get my name out there more and to learn more from my club memebers and help them out whenever i can help*



this is were i messed up on my wording and i am sorry guys


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Oct 14 2007, 04:03 AM~8996146
> *this is were i messed up on my wording and i am sorry guys
> *


naw you good homie


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 13 2007, 11:43 PM~8995340
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## 8-Ball

mo problem homie


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Oct 14 2007, 01:36 AM~8995602
> *thanks homie i kind of figured that because i am thinking  :banghead: on what type of paint scem i am going to do on the 64 and the chevelle because i really want to be in your or a club to get my name out there more and to learn more from my club memebers and help them out whenever i can help
> *


na i was talkin bout this .my bad if i got u confused.
:happysad:


----------



## low4oshow

8 ball whats all that stuff


----------



## crxlowrider

I just picked up the new dodge charger and the 87 buick gn both for $7 each not bad huh


----------



## crxlowrider

low it's all cool in the hood lol no problem man i'm working on pics right now 4 you all


----------



## low4oshow

kool


----------



## crxlowrider

here is the start of the 64 and chevelle and after this it is onto the buick or charger 

























this buick WILL NOT be a donk it will be a lowrider


----------



## crxlowrider

here is the start of the front end on the 64


----------



## 8-Ball

since u not buildin it as a donk how much for the suspension and wheels and nice lookin builds


----------



## crxlowrider

make me a offer i was thinking $5 but just make me a offer i have other donk rims too if your interested from the caddy and monte carlo donk kits


----------



## low4oshow

u makin it with movable suspension right.i cold give u lots of tips if u need em. :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 14 2007, 07:07 PM~8999082
> *since u not buildin it as a donk how much for the suspension and wheels and nice lookin builds
> *


yo homie wutz gud witcha ,a thats the wrong one homie ,it the red one not the purple one,you want a lift kit i got more
yo crx lookin good homie that charger kit i didnt like it i got it for the lambo door henges ,speakers and tvs then threw the fuker in the trash :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

i would take it .lol


----------



## crxlowrider

dade when did you see my crx?
i'll get some pics of mine if you would like to see it


----------



## 8-Ball

yea post homie


----------



## crxlowrider

ok these pics are befor me and my stepdad painted it 



























these are after me and him painted it


----------



## crxlowrider

i hope you didn't mean a model crx 

if anyone has a crx model and would want to do a trade i am game i'll even trade my purple passion caddy for a non curbside edition crx


----------



## crxlowrider

all i have to say is thanks brake fluid does work so far the 64 is almost stripped and the chevelle is in the stripper right now now how do i prepare for paint do i just wash it under warm water and dish soap or is there a trick to it


----------



## 8-Ball

yea just wash it off man and u can go from there


----------



## crxlowrider

thanks 8-ball and everyone else that is helping me out i'll get the paint started today and get more of the model pics up


----------



## crxlowrider

would anybody need a charger kit minus speakers, lambo hinges, rims and tires, and tv's and stuff hit me up thanks


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Oct 15 2007, 05:02 PM~9006942
> *would anybody need a charger kit minus speakers, lambo hinges, rims and tires, and tv's and stuff hit me up thanks
> *


told you that kit was garbage :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crxlowrider

ah yea i guess but i couldn't pass it up and it helped me find some subwoofers that i can cast and amps so it's all good


----------



## crxlowrider

hey guys i don't mean to be a post whore but 

the chevelle is back in the paint booth for the first coat of chrome undercoat


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Oct 15 2007, 07:17 PM~9008469
> *hey guys i don't mean to be a post whore but
> 
> the chevelle is back in the paint booth for the first coat of chrome undercoat
> *


No need to say u a post whore when u r a member of the club. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Welcome to the club homie


----------



## lonnie

just got this in the mail to day gotta strip it


----------



## lonnie




----------



## 8-Ball

lookin good


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Oct 15 2007, 06:17 PM~9008469
> *hey guys i don't mean to be a post whore but
> 
> the chevelle is back in the paint booth for the first coat of chrome undercoat
> *


welcome to the club homie


----------



## crxlowrider

thanks guys but i have a problem went to go put the 2nd coat on and it freaking ran all down the drivers side so it is back in the stripper but the 64 is going itto the booth here in about 10 minutes


----------



## lonnie

hold the can back some spray real light coats it wont run give each coat time to dry that way the next coat has something to grab to


----------



## crxlowrider

i held the can back about a foot and a half but the can was junk but i went out and baught a new can so hopefully round 3 will work out 

1st post as a low4oshow club member i feel appreciated thanks guys 

now i am going to get my head into the tutorials and learn all i can


----------



## 8-Ball

if u ned help homie just hit me up send me a pm and i will give u my cell number thats the easiest way to get ahold of me if i aint on here


----------



## crxlowrider

hey 8-ball you have a pm


1st on page 69


----------



## crxlowrider

if any of the members have yahoo im or msn and they want to talk then pm your addy


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Oct 16 2007, 02:54 AM~9011763
> *hey 8-ball you have a pm
> 1st on page 69
> *


welcome homie now change your avatar :biggrin:


----------



## crxlowrider

hey dade that was one of the first things i did :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crxlowrider

hey 8-ball i found something you might want hit me up on yahoo and we can talk :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: hno: hno:


----------



## low4oshow

welcome to the club.


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 16 2007, 02:54 AM~9011571
> *if u ned help homie just hit me up send me a pm and i will give u my cell number thats the easiest way to get ahold of me if i aint on here
> *


x2 if u need somthin just hit me up


----------



## crxlowrider

ok guys here are some of my other builds there not the greatest in my mind but oh well 8-ball told me i should post them 










































here is the set up in the elco


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

CRX ! They dont look that bad ! Hey with evry kit you'll get better ! Be proud of what you posted ! by them pics you are more detailed and cleaner builder then a few others on here ! Really ! Kits dont look to bad !


----------



## crxlowrider

oh yea can you believe every last one of those is :machinegun:brush painted :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## crxlowrider

just to let all the low4oshow guys know i will have some stuff up for sale for cheap or trade later on i know i am supposed to start my own thread but i thought i would let my homies have first dibs on my stuff


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Oct 16 2007, 06:04 PM~9016536
> *just to let all the low4oshow guys know i will have some stuff up for sale for cheap or trade later on i know i am supposed to start my own thread but i thought i would let my homies have first dibs on my stuff
> *


your builds look good homie have a lil more pride for yourself ,and your tring to make us feel special ,rc you got me feeling all mushie inside .............................. :biggrin: so wutcha got


----------



## lonnie

thats cool homie good lookin out do you need anything


----------



## crxlowrider

all right guys here is my stuff for sale i need to come up with $400 for rent this month i ran into some car trouble now i am out of money so I NEED HELP otherwise i need to find someplace to stay 

SOLD TO 8-BALL 









$5









$4 SOLD TO DADE









$2 SOLD TO 8-BALL









$5









$5 these are ALL chrome pic is messed up 









$4 the centers are a greyish color otherwise all chrome 









$2 lowrider caddy decals SOLD TO 8-BALL









WHO NEEDS MOTORS $1 EACH NOT SHIPPED 









1999 mustang started i think it is complete $15 shipped body needs to be stripped i tried to marblize it and it looks like crap so next pic shows it


----------



## crxlowrider

:guns::dunno: srry about pic quality :dunno:


----------



## crxlowrider

i am looking for a crx model and the drill bit to do the suspention holes with BUT MAINLY I NEED THE $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## lonnie

you ot anymore


----------



## crxlowrider

lonnie wat do you mean by ot if it is overtime then no


----------



## lonnie

got is what i ment lol


----------



## crxlowrider

yes i do but i want to see how this goes first because i have 

4 -acura integras al built $15 each shipped 
3 -civic hatches built $15 each shipped 
a -350 z from 2 fast 2 ferios built
a -99 silverado built SOLD TO LONNIE
3 -eclipses built $10 each shipped 
1 -ford focus built $10 shipped 
1 -69 camero convertable unbuilt $10 shipped not in the original box 
1 -1978 dodge lil red express not sure about this one because it may or may not be missing parts but it isn't even started SOLD TO LONNIE


----------



## lonnie

what do you want for the 99 siverado


----------



## crxlowrider

let me get a pic and i'll post it up i'll take $15 without rims $20 with


----------



## crxlowrider

missing taillights


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Oct 16 2007, 07:21 PM~9016984
> *all right guys here is my stuff for sale i need to come up with $400 for rent this month i ran into some car trouble now i am out of money so I NEED HELP otherwise i need to find someplace to stay
> 
> 8-ball you have VERY 1st dibs on this one if you don't want it let me know otherwise $2
> le/MVC-105F.jpg[/img]
> 
> $5
> le/MVC-107F.jpg[/img]
> 
> $4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $2
> ale/MVC-110F.jpg[/img]
> 
> $5sale/MVC-111F.jpg[/img]
> 
> $5 these are ALL chrome pic is messed up
> 
> $4 the centers are a greyish color otherwise all chrome
> [ale/MVC-113F.jpg[/img]
> 
> $2 lowrider caddy decals
> [ale/MVC-119F.jpg[/img]
> 
> WHO NEEDS MOTORS $1 EACH NOT SHIPPED
> ale/MVC-118F.jpg[/img]
> 
> 1999 mustang started i think it is complete $15 shipped body needs to be stripped i tried to marblize it and it looks like crap so next pic shows it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want these rims ill put the m/o in package im sending you


----------



## crxlowrider

good deal dade


----------



## crxlowrider

here is the silverado SOLD TO LONNIE

















































$15 shipped 









$15 shipped 









$15 shipped 

















$15 shipped 









$10 each shipped 

























$15 shipped SOLD TO LONNIE


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

nice builds homie :biggrin:


----------



## crxlowrider

thanks supafly


----------



## dade county

yo crx that means its a done deal ?right ? 



im gonna start my elco lifted quick build,lime time greenby hoc the wheels are modified 26s from the donk kit,pics coming soon


----------



## crxlowrider

dade done deal


----------



## dade county

caprice on 6s

















these were the best two outove 8 pics


----------



## crxlowrider

hey lonnie you might have something i want to trade for let me look and i'll get back to you ok near the same price ranges


----------



## lonnie

cool


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Go to google .com and type in picasa 2



Its a free down load will help fix dark pics ! It does a ton of cool shit check it out !


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2007, 11:46 PM~9019176
> *Go  to  google .com  and  type  in  picasa  2
> Its a  free  down  load  will  help    fix  dark  pics !    It  does  a ton  of  cool  shit    check it  out !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks will do


----------



## 8-Ball

lookin good dade i like the caprice on 6s


----------



## Tip Slow

Lookin good every one,welcome to the club homie,what size are those rims for sale for $4??? 24's?


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Oct 16 2007, 04:03 PM~9016523
> *oh yea can you believe every last one of those is  :machinegun:brush painted  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0 :0

NO FUCKING WAY!!!!

you can brush paint BETTER than some people can spray.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crxlowrider

hey wagonguy i am as seriouse as a heart attack :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## crxlowrider

my 64 and chevelle are in the paint booth for the first coat of color


----------



## crxlowrider

all right guys i just got called out by a fucking derby car builder for a muscle car buildoff on www.scaleauto.com he is building a 67 gtx with a HEMI all muscled out and i am doing my 70 chevelle lowrider with patterns with lonnies 1119's on it with one hell of a system in it dragging frame so if anyone would help me out with more ideas or anything i'll take it so remember go to www.scaleauto.com and go to the other model section and look for lowrider vs muscle buildoff this will be a poll vote so help a homie out


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Oct 17 2007, 01:28 PM~9023567
> *hey wagonguy i am as seriouse as a heart attack  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



i know, i just think its kool, kpretty soon you will be puttign out extremely nice paint jobs....


----------



## crxlowrider

if you think those are nice you should see how the 64's is coming out so far


----------



## crxlowrider

oh yea on that buildoff we have 3 months to build it ends on jan 17th at midnight haha what a loser my chevelle allready has some paint on it


----------



## Tip Slow

what up


----------



## crxlowrider

ok low4oshow member i need you to go to www.scaleautomag.com and create a screen name and then go to this link because i am losing to a derby car model builder so help a homie out and VOTE for your homie with the chevelle i have progress pics up now http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...?TOPIC_ID=59696

thanks homies oh if anyone else other then a low4oshow member wants to help me out go ahead and let me know who you are for i can thank you whoever does it


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Oct 19 2007, 05:33 PM~9041456
> *ok low4oshow member i need you to go to www.scaleautomag.com and create a screen name and then go to this link because i am losing to a derby car model builder so help a homie out and VOTE for your homie with the chevelle i have progress pics up now http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...?TOPIC_ID=59696
> 
> thanks homies oh if anyone else other then a low4oshow member wants to help me out go ahead and let me know who you are for i can thank you whoever does it
> *


How can you vote for someones car when he didnt even post pics of his and yours just got the paint stripped off it? The build isnt even over...


----------



## crxlowrider

everyone else is voting for the one they want to win right now then i will be reseting the poll then they can vote for who has the cleanest build and who's car looks the best duh but hey it's cool


----------



## crxlowrider

dude just fucked up he told me i could build my 64 impala 


can you say dick in ass without lube


----------



## crxlowrider

ok homies here is a update on my 64 

started paint


























cleared with pinstrips


















suspention parts all cut up











start of the working suspention in the rear 


















the motor that is going into the 64 :biggrin: 









the frame befor I cleared it


----------



## dade county

sup fam long time no here ,been having comp troubbles ,fuker taking too long to do anything so i deleted alot of shit on this little belly thing ,and its much faster now ,
yo crx pm me homie ,


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sent u a pm dade.... got it?


----------



## wagonguy

that 64 is clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

i aint been on in a wile eather.


----------



## 8-Ball

here is some progress on the 64 imp im buildin for monte thanks again homie for the stuff homie
































its fire red now homie later i am goin to post up the interior


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 21 2007, 01:07 AM~9049258
> *i aint been on in a wile eather.
> *


x-2..im grounded


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 21 2007, 12:43 PM~9050651
> *here is some progress on the 64 imp im buildin for monte thanks again homie for the stuff homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its fire red now homie later i am goin to post up the interior
> *


right click and save,thats fukin dope homie,can't wait to see the gutz :cheesy:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 21 2007, 02:05 PM~9051061
> *x-2..im grounded
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: WTF you do lil homie???


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 21 2007, 04:12 PM~9051871
> *right click and save,thats fukin dope homie,can't wait to see the gutz :cheesy:
> *


the gutz r satin black with red trim and woodgrain steering wheel


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 21 2007, 04:14 PM~9051878
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: WTF you do lil homie???
> *


fail sum classes...i was only failing 1 bit since i knew i was gonna get in some trouble i said i should fail all of them then :biggrin: my plan backfired on me  :angry:


----------



## 8-Ball

dang lil homie i been there


----------



## 8-Ball

FUCK dont ever try to work on a model when people r either around or awake the imp just got fucked up in the rear right quarter panel 
     :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 21 2007, 06:29 PM~9052827
> *FUCK dont ever try to work on a model when people r either around or awake the imp just got fucked up in the rear right quarter panel
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



try it with 2 kids and a dog running around.  :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

here is what i got on the imp after it got stripped and now it is painted again
















































what yall think


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 21 2007, 05:42 PM~9051977
> *the gutz r satin black with red trim and woodgrain steering wheel
> *


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 22 2007, 01:36 AM~9054972
> *here is what i got on the imp after it got stripped and now it is painted again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what yall think
> *


From what is see homie,nice.is the paint shinin so much the black stuff is comin off the box and look like it on the car.If so DAMN :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball

thats from the shine and the flash


----------



## dade county

SUP HOMIES I NEED HELP WITH THIS ONE ,I NEED SOME RIMS FOR THIS 55 ELCO ,AND COLOR OPTIONS I WAS THINKING TWO TONE SILVER AND PURPLE WHAT YALL THINK


----------



## Tip Slow

ok 8,and dade you sould paint what ever color you want homie.i think you sould go with that color.


----------



## 8-Ball

updates on the bubble coat number 2 of the candy red please ;eave comments or suggestions


----------



## dade county

wusup fam ,i found a base coat for the elco i laid down bmw silver ,now of to patterns and top coat,im just outta ideas right now shit i might leave it silver slap some 20s on it and callit a day


----------



## shark_capone

wats crackin yall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up homie and dade through some dubs on dat bitch


----------



## shark_capone

THATS WAT IM SAYIN DUBS OR MAYBE SUM DAYTONS


----------



## Diamond502

IMO

Bag it. :cheesy:


----------



## dade county

im gonna leave it silver ,right now im bmf -n it i need sum dubs on rubber bands ,or ill just tro sum 13s on it either way its gonna look tight


----------



## 8-Ball

go with the dubs homie if u do 13s u should do the workin suspension


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey dade.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 thats bad.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 24 2007, 12:12 AM~9070417
> *hey dade.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fukin show off lol thats sweet lookin but what im aiming 4 is a smaller size up front,you got a set like that ,and any way i just cleared the body ,hood ,motor ,and tailgate ,right now im bmf-n the frame ,im gonna bmf the firewall controle arms, radiator support and a few other things ,ill post pics tomorrow ,if any one got a set of rims thats 20s for the front ,and 22s for the back holla at me otherwise im throwin ds on this bitch


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 23 2007, 08:47 PM~9068967
> *updates on the bubble coat number 2 of the candy red please ;eave comments or suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that motha fuka nasty!!!!!


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 21 2007, 11:43 AM~9050651
> *here is some progress on the 64 imp im buildin for monte thanks again homie for the stuff homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its fire red now homie later i am goin to post up the interior
> *


hey yall it has come to my attention that i called this 94 imp a 64 my bad everyone knew what i was talkin bout except for a select few but its all goood its still looking good and probably better then any of there models well i just had to let it be known that it is a 94 and not a 64 so to the one that had somethin bad to say bout it being a shit box fuck u very much ***** with suga on top. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

really wuick update with the rims and interior tube just mocked up gonna finish some of the work tonight when i et home from work. those r the rims thats gonna be on there


----------



## 8-Ball

just got this camera havent figured everything out yet what yall say is the best setting to put on it


----------



## tyhodge07

macro always makes the pics alot clearer, if u get a good light source than dont use a flash..


----------



## dade county

progress pics on da 55 elco
,


----------



## low4oshow

nice and do you have a vert top that would look good on my caprice.


----------



## 8-Ball

damn dade that is clean as hell homie lookin good


----------



## dade county

THANKS HOMIE ,YO LO WUT TYP OF TOP YOU LOOKIN 4


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dade county+Oct 23 2007, 08:34 PM~9070720-->
> 
> 
> 
> *fukin show off* lol thats sweet lookin but what im aiming 4 is a smaller size up front,you got a set like that ,and any way i just cleared the body ,hood ,motor ,and tailgate ,right now im bmf-n the frame ,im gonna bmf the firewall controle arms, radiator support and a few other things ,ill post pics tomorrow ,if any one got a set of rims thats 20s for the front ,and 22s for the back holla at me otherwise im *throwin ds on this bitch*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 dude.... these are some of the ones i was offerin u.....
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-8-Ball_@Oct 24 2007, 08:33 AM~9073398
> *really wuick update with the rims and interior tube just mocked up gonna finish some of the work tonight when i et home from work. those r the rims thats gonna be on there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




















same wheels...... bigger ride.....


----------



## 8-Ball

that looks good rollin u think i should go smaller rims or somethin help a homie out i think i might just donk it out a little but i dont get what u sayin sorry homie :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well if u look at your pics.... the front wheels wouldn't be able to turn..... with those wheels u'd have to lift it.... get smaller wheels that fit realistically or just lift it up.....


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homie i was lookin at taht and thought bout liftin it up but not to high though


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 25 2007, 12:46 AM~9078462
> *:0  :0  dude.... these are some of the ones i was offerin u.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same wheels...... bigger ride.....
> *


IM SORRY HOMIE I DINT MEAN NO DISRESPECT ,IM TRYING TO GET MY $ RIGHT SO I CAN GET THEM THINGS FROM YOU,AND WHERE DID YOU GET THAT NOMAD FROM AND HOW MUCH ,IS THAT A 1/16 SCALE ?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 24 2007, 11:07 PM~9078588
> *that looks good rollin u think i should go smaller rims or somethin help a homie out i think i might just donk it out a little but i dont get what u sayin sorry homie :dunno:
> *



yes. 

Use the wire wheels from the monte ss if you want to go with bigger wires.


----------



## dade county

HEY HOMIES LOOK AT THIS ,THE DS LOOK SWEET ON THIS THING


----------



## low4oshow

looks good.and do you have any pics of some good looking vert tops that you have


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good dade man keep us posted homie


----------



## dade county

a lo the only vert top i got is from the 1/24 scale mustang cobra will that work for you


----------



## 8-Ball

my bad dade i called but no one answered homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 25 2007, 10:22 PM~9085654
> *looks good dade man keep us posted homie
> *


thanks and i sure will


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 26 2007, 12:15 AM~9086575
> *my bad dade i called but no one answered homie
> *


naw homie i wasnt home ,its my bad dawg ,one of my ole homboys just got out of prison and he came by and put me up on some game about some of our enimies ,them fools got locked up in the same joint as my homie and they got delt wit properly :biggrin: so if you want holla at me now,ill b up for a while


----------



## dade county

sup homies


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 26 2007, 01:07 AM~9086516
> *a lo the only vert top i got is from the 1/24 scale mustang cobra will that work for you
> *


got pixs


----------



## dade county

ill take a pic of it tomorrow ,.....yo 8ball was that you ?i got the pipe on me now ,holla


----------



## 8-Ball

hey monte this is the underbody of that yellow one remember the parts that r yellow i can do red its ur call


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 27 2007, 12:55 AM~9093341
> *hey monte this is the underbody of that yellow one remember the parts that r yellow i can do red its ur call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it's didn't come wuth dauls  yea homie do red,all the way


----------



## low4oshow

nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tip Slow_@Oct 26 2007, 08:38 PM~9093601
> *it's didn't come wuth dauls  yea homie do red,all the way
> *


looks like it supposed to.... there's no pipe connectin the exhaust from the other side of the motor.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 27 2007, 12:55 AM~9094073
> *looks like it supposed to.... there's no pipe connectin the exhaust from the other side of the motor.....
> *



one pipe all the way back into the muffler then make your own 2 pipes coming from the muffler out the back out of solder. 

this was my 1st time making my own pipes.


----------



## 8-Ball

the other pipe didnt want to stick so i just didnt bother with it it kept makin me mad


----------



## Tip Slow

Whats up my lowlow ridin,donk pushin,ho pimpin,chevy ridin,slab lovin,rib eatin,cereal killin,model buildin,bud smokin,girl lovin,po po beatin,home town repin,setin it down town lovin,ass crack wider than the california coast line havin,gorillas in the mist lookin,corn rows goin straight back havin,motha fuckin KFC lovin ******???


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:uh:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Tip Slow_@Oct 27 2007, 02:22 AM~9094178
> *Whats up my lowlow ridin,donk pushin,ho pimpin,chevy ridin,slab lovin,rib eatin,cereal killin,model buildin,bud smokin,girl lovin,po po beatin,home town repin,setin it down town lovin,ass crack wider than the california coast line havin,gorillas in the mist lookin,corn rows goin straight back havin,motha fuckin KFC lovin ******???
> *


all good u silly man


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 27 2007, 03:24 AM~9094185
> *:uh:
> *


THE FUCK OUT OF OUR TOPIC!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Tip Slow_@Oct 27 2007, 02:22 AM~9094178
> *Whats up my lowlow ridin,donk pushin,ho pimpin,chevy ridin,slab lovin,rib eatin,cereal killin,model buildin,bud smokin,girl lovin,po po beatin,home town repin,setin it down town lovin,ass crack wider than the california coast line havin,gorillas in the mist lookin,corn rows goin straight back havin,motha fuckin KFC lovin ******???
> *


ah.hi


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 27 2007, 03:31 AM~9094200
> *ah.hi
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Tip Slow_@Oct 27 2007, 02:33 AM~9094207
> *
> *


 :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 27 2007, 03:34 AM~9094210
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Tip Slow_@Oct 27 2007, 02:36 AM~9094215
> *
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tip Slow_@Oct 26 2007, 10:29 PM~9094196
> *THE FUCK OUT OF OUR TOPIC!!!!
> *


fuck you


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 27 2007, 03:38 AM~9094221
> *fuck you
> *


GO FUCK YOUR SELF


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:angry:


----------



## Tip Slow

WITH A BASEBALLBAT.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tip Slow_@Oct 27 2007, 12:07 AM~9094328
> *WITH A BASEBALLBAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Tip Slow_@Oct 27 2007, 05:07 AM~9094328
> *WITH A BASEBALLBAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Tip Slow_@Oct 27 2007, 06:13 AM~9094333
> *
> *


lol


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Tip Slow_@Oct 27 2007, 06:13 AM~9094333
> *
> *


^
^
^
lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Tip Slow_@Oct 27 2007, 05:07 AM~9094328
> *WITH A BASEBALLBAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats funny as fuck


----------



## Pokey

I hate that damn song


----------



## Tip Slow

lol,whats up everyone?got this diecast stripped and im finta pop this fucker in the oven end melt the paint off.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Tip Slow_@Oct 28 2007, 04:27 AM~9099031
> *lol,whats up everyone?got this diecast stripped and im finta pop this fucker in the oven end melt the paint off.
> *


----------



## Tip Slow

''finta''im about to put it in the oven


----------



## 8-Ball

whats good homie


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 28 2007, 03:49 AM~9099082
> *whats good homie
> *


nothin much *****,shit i was gon pop it in the oven but i forgot what time it was :angry: that blue 63 impala im makin a replica like that one in Boyz n the hood called''touch of gold''it's gon take a lot but hell i got the time.Ye ***** they came home today to :biggrin: their some fuckin cute im spolin em already


----------



## Tip Slow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

TA TA TOTALY DUDE!!!..PARTY LIKE A ROCK..PARTY LIKE A ROCKSTAR,PARTY LIKE A ROCK..PARTY LIKE A ROCK STAR,PARTY LIKE A ROCK..PARTY LIKE A ROCKSTAR,PARTY LIKE A ROCKSTAR TA TA TOTALY DUDE!!!


----------



## low4oshow

u on this


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 28 2007, 11:08 AM~9099620
> *u on this
> *


HOW THE HELL DO YALL GET THOSE SMILIES YALL GOTS TO SHOW ME


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

www.smilieshq.com


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 28 2007, 06:08 AM~9099620
> *u on this
> *


yea gotta keep your peeps in check.... now lets see some work!!!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 28 2007, 02:37 PM~9100479
> *www.smilieshq.com
> *


ok i got that part ,how do i download them ,and how do i put them here


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i think u click on it,,, no i think theres a code.
copy the code & paste it here!


----------



## 8-Ball

more progress on the 94 imp
















sorry the flash was pretty close here is a better pic without flash








more to come soon


----------



## 8-Ball

here is the rims mocked up on the bubble imp


----------



## low4oshow

nice


----------



## dade county

elcamino interior update pics


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 28 2007, 05:45 PM~9101375
> *here is the rims mocked up on the bubble imp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks sweet homie nice job homie


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homie ur elco is look tight as hell also homie hit me up homie if u can


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 28 2007, 11:52 PM~9103675
> *thanks homie ur elco is look tight as hell also homie hit me up homie if u can
> *


my daughter took the fon with athority lol she misses talking to her friends ,blaa blaa blaaaaaaah no what i mean anyways im going to bed ill holla at you tomorrow homie


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 28 2007, 11:08 AM~9099620
> *u on this
> *


Naw big homie,i used to be hiked up on somethin else


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 28 2007, 04:55 PM~9101139
> *more progress on the 94 imp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the flash was pretty close here is a better pic without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more to come soon
> *


 :cheesy: damn ***** ya hookin it up,and dade i never knew they made 55 elcos......hmmmm aw ok homie i see now custom like a mofo  damn 8 it's sitin just right to


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 28 2007, 02:45 PM~9101375
> *here is the rims mocked up on the bubble imp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats what im alkin bout  and dade they made elcos in 55???naw if not thats some tight custom shit keep it up.hey 8 that bubble is tight than a mofo clean as hell


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Tawanna_@Oct 29 2007, 02:52 AM~9104823
> *Thats what im alkin bout  and dade they made elcos in 55???naw if not thats some tight custom shit keep it up.hey 8 that bubble is tight than a mofo clean as hell
> *


No, they never made El Caminos in '55. The first year for the El Camino was '59. Dade used the custom parts that come in the kits to make the "El Camino" building version of the kit.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 29 2007, 09:14 AM~9105191
> *No, they never made El Caminos in '55. The first year for the El Camino was '59. Dade used the custom parts that come in the kits to make the "El Camino" building version of the kit.
> *


  thats correct


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 29 2007, 09:43 AM~9105873
> * thats correct
> *


Just tryin to help! :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 29 2007, 01:57 PM~9106793
> *Just tryin to help! :biggrin:
> *


i know homie you gud by me dont sweat it


----------



## dade county

wusup homies wutz gud wit chall


----------



## low4oshow

nnnnaaaaiiiiinnnn juuuuussss chillin .
lol
:roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID

oh ho im back :0 :0


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 30 2007, 06:38 PM~9116765
> *nnnnaaaaiiiiinnnn  juuuuussss chillin .
> lol
> :roflmao:
> *


datz cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo homie


----------



## 8-Ball

whats good yall just home


----------



## dade county

hey guys guess what my daughter is now building her first model

its a ferrari scaglietty im in trouble


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 30 2007, 07:37 PM~9117238
> *oh ho im back  :0  :0
> *


wutz gud witcha homie glad your back


----------



## dade county

sup homies ,check out ya boys bomb on bomb build off


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 30 2007, 04:48 PM~9117330
> *hey guys guess what my daughter is now building her first model
> 
> its a ferrari scaglietty im in trouble
> *


 :0 yes you are in trouble dade


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 30 2007, 11:32 PM~9119290
> *sup homies ,check out ya boys bomb on bomb build off
> *


thanks for your comments on the bomb build off homies and twanna im sceared ill have to share my work spase wit a girl


----------



## low4oshow

wat up yall


----------



## Tawanna

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 31 2007, 08:56 AM~9122424
> *thanks for your comments on the bomb build off homies and twanna im sceared ill have to share my work spase wit a girl
> *


lmao,you a fool with it


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall just checkin in on yall to see whats poppin


----------



## Tawanna

shit nothin homie just chillin watchin southpart and board as hell


----------



## 8-Ball

hey low4oshow give me a call homie around 11 tonight homie


----------



## low4oshow

yea


----------



## Tip Slow

eh ya;; im back,was a lil scared for a sec but im good now,low4oshow fa life


----------



## Tip Slow

eh ya;; im back,was a lil scared for a sec but im good now,low4oshow fa life


----------



## Tip Slow

eh ya;; im back,was a lil scared for a sec but im good now,low4oshow fa life


----------



## Tip Slow

eh ya;; im back,was a lil scared for a sec but im good now,low4oshow fa life


----------



## Tip Slow

eh ya;; im back,was a lil scared for a sec but im good now,low4oshow fa life


----------



## Pokey

:uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ILL BET THAT WAS ON PURPOSE TO,,
LOL!!


----------



## dade county

sup 88 wutz good witcha ,a fam i got me a new comp and this fucker is fast ,it not a new model but its upgraded ,i got all kinds of goodies on this fucker ,i tradeed my jado 3.3 for it that has a lot of aluminum on it bout 400 dollars worth and a tricked out motor with a super charger on it ,my jado toped out at 95 mph ,i hope i got a good trade ,ill sure miss it ,i got a dell optiplex is that a good one ?


----------



## 8-Ball

here is some progress on my build im puttin in the build off tell me what yall think


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

aaaaaayye homeboy!!


----------



## maxxteezy

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 4 2007, 07:33 PM~9153970
> *sup 88 wutz good witcha ,a fam i got me a new comp and this fucker is fast ,it not a new model but its upgraded ,i got all kinds of goodies on this fucker ,i tradeed my jado 3.3 for it that has a lot of aluminum on it bout 400 dollars worth and a tricked out motor with a super charger on it ,my jado toped out at 95 mph ,i hope i got a good trade ,ill sure miss it ,i got a dell optiplex is that a good one ?
> *


damn dude, that was a screamin ass jato. I had one, it prolly topped out at 70+. You should have seen my losi 8ight, had a Novarossi 421b 8 port motor with a hot modds fully ported and polished sleeve, and a king heads head, that thing was so fast that I had to run it rich just to get traction.


----------



## jermbug

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 5 2007, 11:51 AM~9158087
> *here is some progress on my build im puttin in the build off tell me what yall think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh thats nasty,j/k good lookin Mr. 8-ball


----------



## dade county

:scrutinize: i know you :yes:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by maxxteezy_@Nov 5 2007, 01:11 PM~9158302
> *damn dude, that was a screamin ass jato. I had one, it prolly topped out at 70+. You should have seen my losi 8ight, had a Novarossi 421b 8 port motor with a hot modds fully ported and polished sleeve, and a king heads head, that thing was so fast that I had to run it rich just to get traction.
> *


daennnnmmmm a losi i had a xxx stadium truk it wasnt fast ,i rebuilt that jado bout 3 times the last time i broke the chassies the front shok tower ,the gear box and the motor head ,the wheels broke it costed me bout 300 to fixit


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up dade hit me up homie when u get a chance


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 5 2007, 05:43 PM~9160409
> *whats up dade hit me up homie when u get a chance
> *


fo-sho homie that build you doing is it primerd ?,


----------



## 8-Ball

yes sir white primer


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yo 8-ball that merc is lookin klean OG....


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homie im tryin really hard on this one gonna put alot of work into this one cant wait til this paint dries so i can do somemore work to it


----------



## low4oshow

man i have one just like that.but i need to put it together


----------



## 8-Ball

low hit me up homie


----------



## low4oshow

yea,and i am in the procces of redoing my tan 64.today i laid down a nice pattern on the roof.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 5 2007, 05:48 PM~9160452
> *
> *


dade PM ME


----------



## sex you up

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 5 2007, 03:36 PM~9160352
> *:scrutinize: i know you  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sex you up

hows everybody doin???


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 5 2007, 04:24 PM~9160794
> *yo 8-ball that merc is lookin klean OG....
> *


x2, lookin' good!


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks pokey real talk that means alot


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by sex you up_@Nov 6 2007, 04:38 AM~9165301
> *:biggrin:
> *


i know u to :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

wusup fam :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## low4oshow

wat hapnen


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 6 2007, 08:44 PM~9170450
> *wat hapnen
> *


im bored im going to do something on my 40


----------



## low4oshow

cool.a could u send me 8-balls num.i cant 
find it in my other phone.


----------



## low4oshow

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: low4oshow, julian blea :wave:


----------



## julian blea

wats up every one its been a min but im steel hear...........8-ball thats i good looking bomb u got homie ........hear is my impala orange crush that im working on i got bored and cut it up this is wut i got so far hope u like :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homie for the props ur ride is lookin good to homie i like the tag in the background homie u do some really good work homie keep it up


----------



## julian blea

> *8-Ball Posted Today, 09:18 PM
> thanks homie for the props ur ride is lookin good to homie i like the tag in the background homie u do some really good work homie keep it up *


thanks homie..


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Nov 6 2007, 11:31 PM~9171805
> *thanks homie..
> *


wusup homie thats tight good job :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Nov 6 2007, 09:37 PM~9171276
> *wats up every one its been a min but im steel hear...........8-ball thats i good looking bomb u got homie ........hear is my impala orange crush that im working on i got bored and cut it up this is wut i got so far hope u like :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 6 2007, 08:40 AM~9166210
> *x2, lookin' good!
> *



X3 :0


----------



## lonnie

thats gonna be a nice ride


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 7 2007, 06:10 AM~9174164
> *X3    :0
> *


x4 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 7 2007, 09:59 AM~9175078
> *x4 :biggrin:
> *



WTF? you was x2. You can't be x4. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 7 2007, 10:12 AM~9175163
> *WTF?  you was x2.  You can't be x4.  :biggrin:
> *


Sure I can, do the math!


----------



## julian blea

thanks guys for all the comments


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 7 2007, 11:10 AM~9175550
> *Sure I can, do the math!
> *



that equals x6 :loco: :around: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 7 2007, 11:19 AM~9175586
> *that equals x6      :loco:  :around:  :biggrin:
> *


Exactly! Now do you see my point?  :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

hey yall i need some help on my bomb i am paintin the int the same as the outside but here is were i need some suggestions i have these 2 ideas in mind one is doin alittle brown on the int and make it look like cinnomon and sugar mix or add some black to the int what yall think


----------



## julian blea

8-Ball Posted Today, 12:14 PM 


> * hey yall i need some help on my bomb i am paintin the int the same as the outside but here is were i need some suggestions i have these 2 ideas in mind one is doin alittle brown on the int and make it look like cinnomon and sugar mix or add some black to the int what yall think *


wat shade of brown?????

here is sum pics befor i paint it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good julian the brown is kinda of a dark brown crocodile skin leather i got thats really thin i will post pics once i get home from work and this camera is charged


----------



## julian blea

ok i made the lights work but im not finish with them.... and i put som skerts on wut yall think :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow

wow they made it look even better. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Nice work so far on that '60 Julian!!!


----------



## julian blea

thanks homies


----------



## 8-Ball

aw shit homie lookim good


----------



## doithowyoudoit

well im sayin good by to everyone on LIL and in he Low4oshow m.c.c,(themonteman)im tired of make new accounts and not bein able to post my own pics of what im workin on,i see lowandbeyond is PMing 1ofaknd to ban this account :uh: well i don't care anymore,all i want is my tipslow account unsuspended so i can post pics of what im doin.im not sayin i don't car but low4oshow m.c.c but im just tired of not speakin to the fam on here and everytime i post somethin someone have my account banned or they say somethin to start some mess and so i said it.im just tired of it,everybody says i don't work on anything well i am now since i bought a new kit and got a couple more comin in the mail.all i want to do is share my pics with everyone in low4oshow m.c.c and then leave,i don't want to leave but this is nonsince and it doesn't make any since :uh: all i want is to post my pics and share with my fam(low4oshow m.c.c)and show everyone what i can do,so if it's not askin to much,1ofaknd can you unsuspend my tip slow account so i can post pics and i can take care of my PMs cause i have biz goin on in that account im tryin to take care.Thank you.  


Byran.


----------



## 1ofaknd

Here's how it works...

You got in trouble for the way you were acting. I did not even ban you, only made it so you posts had to be approved, and that was only for a few days.

You decided to be gangsta and make all kinds of new acccounts just to bypass it and keep talking shit on here...so guess what? those new accounts get banned for being "puppet" accounts. Just like this one will get banned. 

You're done...goodbye.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Bryan, you are fucking stupid man. You think I'm out to get you or what? I could careless if you are here until you start the dumbshit. You PM'ed me the other day to ask why I was looking into your name. It said I was reading the "board index" not a PROFILE. :uh: Just keep you lips shut and most of these guys will leave you alone. You ran them gums too many times and people are tired of it. You don't even build models, I think running off at the cocksucker is the only thing you come here for. 
You are right about one thing tho. I did pm 1ofaknd last night. :uh: NEVER ONCE did I say anything about you. I didn't even know this new name until just now. :uh: 

here is the PM to 1ofaknd from me. This is everything that was said. If its any of your concern anyways. The only thing I left out is his telly# and a "cool smilie" 

QUOTE
be down your way this weekend for another funeral. Maybe this time if your not busy we can meet up. Getting down there friday morning sometime and leaving saturday afternoon sometime. 

I'm workin saturday...but give me a call 

now once again, shut the fuck up and keep my shit out your mouth. :angry: 



Sorry to the peeps of this club for Bryan bringing this pitty shit here. You guys keep up the good work.


----------



## doithowyoudoit

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 8 2007, 07:02 AM~9181724
> *Here's how it works...
> 
> You got in trouble for the way you were acting. I did not even ban you, only made it so you posts had to be approved, and that was only for a few days.
> 
> You decided to be gangsta and make all kinds of new acccounts just to bypass it and keep talking shit on here...so guess what? those new accounts get banned for being "puppet" accounts. Just like this one will get banned.
> 
> You're done...goodbye.
> *


yea 1ofaknd you can ban this account i don't need it but you did suspend my other account Tip Slow,i know the mod viewing thing only would last for a few days but that not why i made new accounts ok,you suspended my Tip Slow account and i was takin care of some biz there and you suspended it  let me ask every one this tho,when i started making these new fake accounts did anyone see me shit talk with em?no cause im not here for that,i don't say anything outof the way to offend or disrespect anyone until they offend or disrespect me :uh: and i don't think it's right that people can talk shit to me out of the blue and say i started it and get away with it.all i want is my tip slow account unsuspended,is that askin to much 1ofaknd?i need to tke care of some biz and i need to post up pics.i even PMed old low&slo and he told me to fuck off when i told him i was interested in his challenge to a build off :uh: all i want is my account back thats it,i don't want respect from any of you on here or anything.just want one thing back and thats it


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2007, 08:04 PM~8391384
> *To  the  Pres. and  VP  !
> And  to  the  members  of   I  only  say  this  cause  you  have  mentioned  a  name  or  two  as  being  members  but    have  very  bad  reps  so  far  on  LIL !     Low4oshow and  8-ball    you  know  i  have  never  dissed  anyof  you  !  I  only  say  this  cause  you  guys  came  on  here  with  the  real  intentions  of  being    a    Pres  and  VP !
> *




You Member when i posted this ? I seen this fool from day 1 being nothing but trouble ! 

If Monte is turly going to stay away from LIL and from this club I can see you guys turning this club around ! 

It has been proven that Monte made 3 builders wanting in your club turn away ! And even when your other members got up set and did a few name callings to those who left it comes back to the reason they left ! MONTE ! 

I had a talk with CRX after the dumb ass MONTE posted up there pm diary ! He really wanted to be part of your club ! To grow as a club and as builder but Monte roughed that invite ! People just dont want to deal with him ! 

I hope you guys can take from ass wipe a few tips on bring LOW4oSHOW M.C.C. back to a respectable club ! Take the builders you have that are building and make the club about that ! 

It was said that this club gets no love cause you all are BLACK ! 

Its never been about a race ! Its been about a PERSON ! Get loose of that problem and you'll see a new attuide towards the whole club ! 

And PLEASE ! DONT PULL THE RACE CARD ! Its doesn't have to be the srouce of every problem !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by doithowyoudoit_@Nov 8 2007, 12:29 PM~9182569
> *yea 1ofaknd you can ban this account i don't need it but you did suspend my other account Tip Slow,i know the mod viewing thing only would last for a few days but that not why i made new accounts ok,you suspended my Tip Slow account and i was takin care of some biz there and you suspended it  let me ask every one this tho,when i started making these new fake accounts did anyone see me shit talk with em?no cause im not here for that,i don't say anything outof the way to offend or disrespect anyone until they offend or disrespect me :uh: and i don't think it's right that people can talk shit to me out of the blue and say i started it and get away with it.all i want is my tip slow account unsuspended,is that askin to much 1ofaknd?i need to tke care of some biz and i need to post up pics.i even PMed old low&slo and he told me to fuck off when i told him i was interested in his challenge to a build off :uh: all i want is my account back thats it,i don't want respect from any of you on here or anything.just want one thing back and thats it
> *


u dont even deserve an account to be on :uh: u aint gonna postpics, if u r, than might as well t hrow pics up of the box, urself, and every other pic u lied about.. and who t he hell would make a deal with you to have "bizz" ur trying to handle? :uh:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by doithowyoudoit_@Nov 8 2007, 09:29 AM~9182569
> *yea 1ofaknd you can ban this account i don't need it but you did suspend my other account Tip Slow,i know the mod viewing thing only would last for a few days but that not why i made new accounts ok,you suspended my Tip Slow account and i was takin care of some biz there and you suspended it  let me ask every one this tho,when i started making these new fake accounts did anyone see me shit talk with em?no cause im not here for that,i don't say anything outof the way to offend or disrespect anyone until they offend or disrespect me :uh: and i don't think it's right that people can talk shit to me out of the blue and say i started it and get away with it.all i want is my tip slow account unsuspended,is that askin to much 1ofaknd?i need to tke care of some biz and i need to post up pics.i even PMed old low&slo and he told me to fuck off when i told him i was interested in his challenge to a build off :uh: all i want is my account back thats it,i don't want respect from any of you on here or anything.just want one thing back and thats it
> *


More lies. :uh: 

Anyone who has been paying attetion knows that this is total BS! You started all kinds of shit with your "girls" account. Just leave, LIL and Low40Show M.C.C. is better off without you!

Mini is 100% correct, most of the problems that people have had with this club can be traced back to this fool.

Much love to the members of Low4oshow! Sorry your topic got all messed up over this shit. Let us all forget about this monteman/tip slow/sex you up/doithowyoudoit/tawanna fool and get on with the building!


----------



## julian blea

ok here is the paint so far this is the first paint steel got to put the orange down hope u guys like...... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

LOOKIN GOOD!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

love that color. :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

shit looks pretty damn good.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Nov 8 2007, 12:44 PM~9182986
> *ok here is the paint so far this is the first paint steel got to put the orange down hope u guys like...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good homie ,,looking real good


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I would leave the body that color and just add your orange color to the roof ! May be just a pattern not the whole roof !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 02:01 PM~9183070
> *I  would  leave  the  body    that  color  and  just  add  your  orange    color  to  the  roof  !  May  be  just  a    pattern    not  the  whole  roof !
> *


what do you know :cheesy:


----------



## julian blea

thanks guys but i started to paint it orang this is wut i got so far :biggrin: 







in the sun it has lil flakes in it


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Nov 8 2007, 02:20 PM~9183182
> *thanks guys but i started to paint it orang this is wut i got so far :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the sun it has lil flakes in it
> *


:0 look at the face from the painton the box above the fender, in between the door and the other fender hno:


----------



## Pokey

Lookin' DAMN GOOD Julian!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 8 2007, 12:27 PM~9183214
> *Lookin' DAMN GOOD Julian!
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 11:28 AM~9183220
> *:ugh:
> *


What's your problem?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 8 2007, 02:51 PM~9183438
> *What's your problem?
> *


i think its cuz u didnt tell him he looked good


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 8 2007, 12:51 PM~9183438
> *What's your problem?
> *


not a dam thing.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 8 2007, 12:51 PM~9183445
> *i think its cuz u didnt tell him he looked good
> *


 :0


----------



## julian blea




----------



## Waco

Lookz good homie. cant wait to see it done.


----------



## 8-Ball

lookin good little homie keep up the work hit me up on the pm i need some info from u and the fellow membersd i need some info from yall also


----------



## 8-Ball

low4show give me a call homie like right now if possible


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by doithowyoudoit_@Nov 8 2007, 11:29 AM~9182569
> *yea 1ofaknd you can ban this account i don't need it but you did suspend my other account Tip Slow,i know the mod viewing thing only would last for a few days but that not why i made new accounts ok,you suspended my Tip Slow account and i was takin care of some biz there and you suspended it  let me ask every one this tho,when i started making these new fake accounts did anyone see me shit talk with em?no cause im not here for that,i don't say anything outof the way to offend or disrespect anyone until they offend or disrespect me :uh: and i don't think it's right that people can talk shit to me out of the blue and say i started it and get away with it.all i want is my tip slow account unsuspended,is that askin to much 1ofaknd?i need to tke care of some biz and i need to post up pics.i even PMed old low&slo and he told me to fuck off when i told him i was interested in his challenge to a build off :uh: all i want is my account back thats it,i don't want respect from any of you on here or anything.just want one thing back and thats it
> *


Why should i unban you?

The fact that you made 10 new names since, and haven't "talked shit" while using them..is no reason for me to unban you. that's the most retarded reasoning skills i've ever seen. 

You have been the cause of many problems here, and we don't have room for that shit. I got many complaints and gave you several chances and let it go for awhile, but enough is enough. Go find a new forum to annoy.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 8 2007, 04:24 PM~9184956
> *Why should i unban you?
> 
> The fact that you made 10 new names since, and haven't "talked shit" while using them..is no reason for me to unban you. that's the most retarded reasoning skills i've ever seen.
> 
> You have been the cause of many problems here, and we don't have room for that shit. I got many complaints and gave you several chances and let it go for awhile, but enough is enough.  Go find a new forum to annoy.
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Nov 8 2007, 10:53 AM~9184395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking really good homie..... but don't forget to hit the inside of those front fenders....  what color did you use for the yellow?


----------



## low4oshow

looks nice


----------



## 8-Ball

come on yall lets focus on these builds and not on the bullshit that has happened or that is happing. and it would be much appreciated if we would not bring up old shit that has happened in the past few months cause the shit is gettin old and on my nerves and i kno it has o be gettin on the other members of this clubs nerves. so please lets just move forward like the shit never happened


----------



## low4oshow

x2


----------



## 8-Ball

welcome to the club LJGONZALEZ nice to have u in homie









here is some progress on my bomb for the build off just mocked up not even close to bein finished
























what yall think skirts on or off


----------



## dade county

WELCOM HOMIE,POST PICS ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................POST PICS .....................................................POST PICS ............?POST PICS .............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................PROGRES PICS ,OLD PICS ,RECENT PICS ,ANY PICS OF YOUR BUILDS


----------



## julian blea

LOOKS GOOD 8-BALL AND I SAY WITH THE SKERTS


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Nov 8 2007, 05:34 PM~9187090
> *LOOKS GOOD 8-BALL AND I SAY WITH THE SKERTS
> *


x-2 WITH SKIRTS


----------



## 8-Ball

i hope lj dont get mad but here is some of the pics of his current project sorry homie was wanting to help u out some








































what yall think i think it looks good so far homie just finish it up and post any of ur other rides :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what color red did you use? what brand? it reminds me of my old 64 rivi....


----------



## low4oshow

welcome to the club LJGONZALEZ nice to have u


----------



## 8-Ball

to all the low40show model car club members we have kicked themonteman out of the club so lets move forward and he knows that its no hard or hash feelings toward him from us or from him towards us its mainly because he is not coming back on layitlow anymore


----------



## julian blea




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 9 2007, 03:26 AM~9189028
> *to all the low40show model car club members we have kicked themonteman out of the club so lets move forward and he knows that its no hard or hash feelings toward him from us or from him towards us its <span style='color:green'>Not tring to start shit ! And as much as i can't stand Monte ! Fair is Fair , he shouldn't be kicked out cause of being banned on LIL ! It should be based on his own action ! *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Nov 9 2007, 08:23 AM~9189868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 9 2007, 11:06 AM~9190129
> *Hey  8-BALL !
> Not  starting  any  thing  here    i  just    want  to  say  something  !  Take it  how  you  want  but    !
> I  dont  think  Monte  should  be  kicked  out  of  the  club  because  he  can't  post  on LIL  !
> He  has  yahoo  messanger  ,  Their  are  other    sites  you  guys  can  chat  on to  share  ,  and  then  their  is  always  the  Telephone  !
> 
> Letting  someone  go  cause  of  the  Ban account is  not    right  in  my  book  !
> 
> M.C.B.A. is  a  ture  club  !  It  has  so  many  more  members  that  arn't  on  LIL ,  and  a  ton  of  member's  that  don't  even  use  the  internet  !
> If  monte  is  nolonger  a  member    of  Low4oShow M.C.C. It  should  be    cause  of  his  behavior  !  The  disrespected  he  showed  others  , and  the  lack  on  modeling    he  displayed ! Some  one  stood  up  for  Monte  saying "atleast  he  shows  love for  Low4oShow M.C.C!"  He  was  just  hanging  out  and  you  guys  let  him  !  If  he  was  showing  love  8-ball  he  would  have been  building  and  not  acting  up  !
> 
> Not  tring  to  start    shit  !  And  as  much  as  i  can't  stand  Monte  !  Fair  is  Fair    ,  he  shouldn't  be  kicked  out  cause  of  being  banned  on  LIL !  It  should  be  based  on  his  own  action !
> *


it doesnt matter ,everyone of you has gotten there wish ,fair is fair and bullshit is bullshit ,we are all tired of it ,so now you certin folks can sleep at night ,now that hes gone it doesent matter the reason ,just let it be you all can go on with yall lives now


----------



## dade county

high fam :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Nov 9 2007, 11:23 AM~9189868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow looks even better bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good lil homie keep up the work cant wait to see it finished


----------



## low4oshow

will post more pix in a minute


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 10 2007, 12:40 AM~9195435
> *looks good lil homie keep up the work cant wait to see it finished
> *


8 did u get my pm?


----------



## 8-Ball

lookin good low


----------



## low4oshow

thanks


----------



## Pokey

That '64 is lookin' REAL good! But, damn, those are some big ass brakes! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

4 wheel drums ! Its a 64 ! LOL !


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 10 2007, 10:29 AM~9197461
> *4  wheel   drums    !   Its  a  64   !  LOL !
> *


Even for drum brakes, they look kinda big! Maybe it's just the pics.


----------



## low4oshow

its just the pix


----------



## low4oshow

and tha car is old i just went back and did a few things.yall remember it has movable suspension.


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 10 2007, 10:24 AM~9197266
> *8 did u get my pm?
> *


yea lil homie i did hey all welcome the newest member to the club 88mcls i almost forgot to give him his introduction welcome in lil homie lets get some of them builds in here


----------



## low4oshow

welcome.post them pix :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 10 2007, 10:05 AM~9197205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will post more pix in a minute
> *


nice nice
sorry i havent been on in a while
been grounded i was gonna be able to get bk on but i was being stupid and started talking bk and stuff like that so yeah :0


----------



## dade county

yo lo me likes that imppy i have to clean off my key board now that all this drool is on it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

lol.not don yet


----------



## rollinoldskoo

where u get them drums from??? looks real good homie


----------



## julian blea

low4show good looking impala good job....................



got my lights finish wut yall think???????


----------



## julian blea

for got the pics

















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nice job...


----------



## 8-Ball

hell yall lookin good da squid u silly homie take it easy man u will get back soon homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 11 2007, 12:39 AM~9201050
> *hell yall lookin good da squid u silly homie take it easy man u will get back soon homie
> *


sup *****


----------



## 8-Ball

u at the crib homie in need to holla at u


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 11 2007, 12:54 AM~9201121
> *u at the crib homie in need to holla at u
> *


holla but let me find the pipe and im gonna post pics of my bomb entry in a minnute


----------



## dade county

i found it ole lady was sleeping on it :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

bomb pics (dont drool on your key boards now :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

yo 8 holla homie im waiting for you


----------



## dade county

sup low wutz good homie :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## low4oshow

im drooling


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 11 2007, 02:05 AM~9201575
> *im drooling
> *


move your keyboard homie :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 11 2007, 02:13 AM~9201617
> *lol
> *


thats not funny,drool will short out your key board, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

I PINSTRIPED MY CAR LAST NIGHT!


----------



## [email protected]

*Got room 4 1 more mem??????*


----------



## 8-Ball

hell yea welcome in homie u been a member for awhile now acyually


----------



## 8-Ball

updates on my bomb comin soon yall and dade,julian and low i drooled all over my desk lookin at those picks


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 11 2007, 10:47 AM~9202734
> *Got room 4 1 more mem??????
> *


welcome homie


----------



## dade county

wea everyone at ?????????


----------



## low4oshow

right here.i been cleanin up my work area every sence 11.


----------



## dade county

must have rilly ben a mess,lol i gotta do tha same thing my stations a mess too


----------



## low4oshow

yea i am going to post pics of a car i got from the show yesterday.


----------



## DA_SQUID

re-birth of my green caddie coming soon.....


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 11 2007, 06:28 PM~9204922
> *yea i am going to post pics of a car i got from the show yesterday.
> *


cant wait to see it


----------



## low4oshow

damn.hold on let me go find some new batts.but it is a 62vert.the progress i did on it from 9 yesterday till today is made full movable suspension.did the motor(custom)and made some side skirts.


----------



## low4oshow

her is some crapy pics.the batts are to low


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good low


----------



## low4oshow

thanks


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 11 2007, 07:39 PM~9205270
> *thanks
> *


that fool lieng it looks great :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 11 2007, 08:12 PM~9205477
> *lol
> *


lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whusgood my low4oshow brotha


----------



## low4oshow

naaaaiiiinnnn jjjuuusss cccchhhhiiillliiinnnnn. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

SsSsSsSsSsSsSsSsSsSAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAmMmMmMmMmMmMeEeEeEeEe


here


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## 8-Ball

alright yall here is an update on my 49 merc hope yall like it


----------



## modelsbyroni

looks real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homie


----------



## dade county

yo 8 thats sweet homie


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homie im tryin some of my old stuff out and tryin to make it batter


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 11 2007, 10:54 PM~9206660
> *thanks homie im tryin some of my old stuff out and tryin to make it batter
> *


thats cool ,im me rite quick


----------



## [email protected]

okk thx  let's begin!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hola fam


----------



## LowandBeyond

Looking good 8 ball!! :0


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 12 2007, 08:11 AM~9208507
> *hola fam
> *


sup


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks lowandbeyond


----------



## 8-Ball

whats crackin homies i will get some more updates on the bomb hopefully tonight if not definetly tomorrow


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i got me a ful sheet of foil,,,,,,,,,,,
dunno where to go from here!!!!
CANT DECIDE!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 12 2007, 06:01 PM~9211797
> *i got me a ful sheet of foil,,,,,,,,,,,
> dunno where to go from here!!!!
> CANT DECIDE!
> *


start with the places wea youll find chrome, then work from there


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i mean that i have a GANG of whips that need foil,
dunno whcih one to do but what u said gave me an idea,,


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i mean that i have a GANG of whips that need foil,
dunno whcih one to do but what u said gave me an idea,,


----------



## DA_SQUID

:wave: :wave: :wave: im finaly able to get back on the internets now so i'll be postin up some new stuff that i've been doing latly


----------



## 8-Ball

hell yea welcome back homie i kno u aint goin to do that again


----------



## low4oshow

koo.i am going to get some new bats tomorrow and take 
pics of my 6duce.there was lots of progress made.i finished 
motor,cut the trunk,finished the interior and i might think 
about painting it all black,or root beer.the guts are tan and black though.let me know wat color it should be


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 12 2007, 10:20 PM~9213358
> *hell yea welcome back homie i kno u aint goin to do that again
> *


x2


----------



## 8-Ball

low give me a call homie asap


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 12 2007, 08:20 PM~9213358
> *hell yea welcome back homie i kno u aint goin to do that again
> *


i think its a little 2 late again :angry: :angry: the 6 wks just ended friday and i saw 1 of my grades at like a 60 but i turned in some book report that brought up my grade so will see what happens in a couple days :angry: :uh:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 12 2007, 11:07 PM~9214458
> *i think its a little 2 late again :angry:  :angry: the 6 wks just ended friday and i saw 1 of my grades at like a 60 but i turned in some book report that brought up my grade so will see what happens in a couple days :angry:  :uh:
> *


i wish you luck homie


----------



## dade county

so 1ofakind what do you think ?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 12 2007, 11:18 PM~9214581
> *so 1ofakind what do you think ?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Project59

What the problem is!!!!


----------



## 8-Ball

the problem is u a an informant homie i bet u never learned dont be no fuckin tattle tell did u homie u discuse me homie


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 12 2007, 11:33 PM~9214726
> *how come everytime i turnaround ,someone is bashing him,and hes cool wit me not that hes a member of the club but we was cool b4 i got into the club ,and everybody bashing him for what ,the same thing that they are doing talking shit,folks have said fuk low4oshow,but we dont pay that mess no attention i just dont understand grow up i checked the ban monty poll and the link mini posted of montys mess ,the first two pages ,i read was people smashing him,that was all i needed to see ,to realize whats really going on ,bro it isnt right and carma is the queen of payback ,trust in that
> *


from all the complaints i've had about him causing problems. I took away his posting rights for only a FEW DAYS.

He decided himself that our rules here at layitlow dont apply to him...and thought he would make new fake accounts and screenames, and come on here to talk shit. I have banned probably 5 or 6 accounts he's made. 

That right there is why he's done...and not welcome here. As long as he wants to keep making names, i'll be here to ban them. I can play that game all day long. 

I would suggest everyone just ignore him if you see him coming on under a new name...and PM me if I dont catch it in a timely manner.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 12 2007, 11:40 PM~9214795
> *What the problem is!!!!
> *


yea homie so what was that now who swangin on who nuts fuk boy


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 12 2007, 11:46 PM~9214850
> *from all the complaints i've had about him causing problems. I took away his posting rights for only a FEW DAYS.
> 
> He decided himself that our rules here at layitlow dont apply to him...and thought he would make new fake accounts and screenames, and come on here to talk shit. I have banned probably 5 or 6 accounts he's made.
> 
> That right there is why he's done...and not welcome here. As long as he wants to keep making names, i'll be here to ban them. I can play that game all day long.
> 
> I would suggest everyone just ignore him if you see him coming on under a new name...and PM me if I dont catch it in a timely manner.
> *


ok but what about the other folks causing trouble for him bro i talk to him on the phone and he was telling me that the reason for the problems was folks trash talking him and he got tired of it


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 12 2007, 11:51 PM~9214900
> *ok but what about the other folks causing trouble for him bro i talk to him on the phone and he was telling me that the reason for the problems was folks trash talking him and he got tired of it
> *


He should have either ignored them, or handled it privately, or told me about it personally. It's not my fault he couldn't handle his few days in timeout like a grown up. I didn't even ban the account, he was just put on preview for his posts (meaning they had to be approved). By the next day he was making new names to bypass it.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 13 2007, 12:02 AM~9214951
> *He should have either ignored them, or handled it privately, or told me about it personally. It's not my fault he couldn't handle his few days in timeout like a grown up. I didn't even ban the account, he was just put on preview for his posts (meaning they had to be approved). By the next day he was making new names to bypass it.
> *


i understand that


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 12 2007, 10:43 PM~9214819
> *The problem is you are an informant homie I bet u never learned not to be a fuckin tattle tale did you homie? You discust me homie.
> *


First off G!!! learn how to fucking spell!! you and your lilttle gang banging crew can put that peice of shit, rat, busta, bitch shit to rest. I told you muther fucker's if you would stop rideing homeboys nuts and listen!! I was asked to post that shit by one of the top dawgs to this site and to M.C.B.A. so I did!! 
If it makes me a rat to post an address that someone asked me to post then so be it!!!!! I don't much care what anyone here think's of me!! If you think calling me all them names phases me at all you got another thing comeing!!!! 
True I'll be the first to admit homie has never done me wrong! Infact I don't even know who the fuck he is! That's how much of a effect on my life he has!!! The guy pm's me telling me he has noticed I had some decals he needed and tosses me an address in hope's I'll just throw him a bone! ( I don't ever recall telling this guy I had anything for him)
I have no problem's helping another modeler out at any time but the day some guy tells me to send him shit and doesn't even have the decency to atleast ask me if I will hook him up before just expecting it! He has anoher thing coming!!!!
If you guys want to feel sore at me for what I did then so be it! to each is own!!! As for carma shit I don't give 2 to fucks who has my address but then I wouldn't put myself in the situation to have someone post it across the internet!!!!! But from what I hear if carma is playing a role here then this dude deserves everything he gets and then some!!!! So excuse me when I say the people you choose to stand up for are a good source for people to relize just exactly what kind of people you truely are!!! Maybe you should sit back and think it over a bit and see if this man you protect is really worth what you think he is!!!! 

One other thing before I call it a night!! Read my signature that qoute speaks words to life by!!!


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 12 2007, 11:07 PM~9214987
> *First off G!!! learn how to fucking spell!! you and your lilttle gang banging crew can put that peice of shit, rat, busta, bitch shit to rest. I told you muther fucker's if you would stop rideing homeboys nuts and listen!! I was asked to post that shit by one of the top dawgs to this site and to M.C.B.A. so I did!! If it makes me a rat to post an address that someone asked me to post then so be it!!!!! I don't much care what anyone here think's of me!! If you think calling me all them names phases me at all you got another thing comeing!!!!
> True I'll be the first to admit homie has never done me wrong! Infact I don't even know who the fuck he is! That's how much of a effect on my life he has!!! The guy pm's me telling me he has noticed I had some decals he needed and tosses me an address in hope's I'll just throw him a bone! ( I don't ever recall telling this guy I had anything for him)
> I have no problem's helping another modeler out at any time but the day some guy tells me to send him shit and doesn't even have the decency to atleast ask me if I will hook him up before just expecting it! He has anoher thing coming!!!!
> If you guys want to feel sore at me for what I did then so be it! to each is own!!! As for carma shit I don't give 2 to fucks who has my address but then I wouldn't put myself in the situation to have someone post it across the internet!!!!! But from what I hear if carma is playing a role here then this dude deserves everything he gets and then some!!!! So excuse me when I say the people you choose to stand up for are a good source for people to relize just exactly what kind of people you truely are!!! Maybe you should sit back and think it over a bit and see if this man you protect is really worth what you think he is!!!!
> 
> One other thing before I call it a night!! Read my signature that qoute speaks words to life by!!!
> *


dawg first off homie ill spell how ever the fuck i wanna spell u dick ridin bitch. secondly u say u aint no snithc or rat well inreality u r. so y dont u and yo snitchin ass get THE FUCK OUT MY CLUB TOPIC WE DONT ALLOW SNITCHES IN HERE LIKE U PROJECTDICKRIDER


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I was invited here to discus shit!! so here I am... The only dick rider I see here is you on my dick about posting some other dudes dick your rideing because I posted his address!!!! Be gone little school boy class starts at 8 am sharp go get your grades up!!!!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 13 2007, 12:07 AM~9214987
> *First off G!!! learn how to fucking spell!! you and your lilttle gang banging crew can put that peice of shit, rat, busta, bitch shit to rest. I told you muther fucker's if you would stop rideing homeboys nuts and listen!! I was asked to post that shit by one of the top dawgs to this site and to M.C.B.A. so I did!!
> If it makes me a rat to post an address that someone asked me to post then so be it!!!!! I don't much care what anyone here think's of me!! If you think calling me all them names phases me at all you got another thing comeing!!!!
> True I'll be the first to admit homie has never done me wrong! Infact I don't even know who the fuck he is! That's how much of a effect on my life he has!!! The guy pm's me telling me he has noticed I had some decals he needed and tosses me an address in hope's I'll just throw him a bone! ( I don't ever recall telling this guy I had anything for him)
> I have no problem's helping another modeler out at any time but the day some guy tells me to send him shit and doesn't even have the decency to atleast ask me if I will hook him up before just expecting it! He has anoher thing coming!!!!
> If you guys want to feel sore at me for what I did then so be it! to each is own!!! As for carma shit I don't give 2 to fucks who has my address but then I wouldn't put myself in the situation to have someone post it across the internet!!!!! But from what I hear if carma is playing a role here then this dude deserves everything he gets and then some!!!! So excuse me when I say the people you choose to stand up for are a good source for people to relize just exactly what kind of people you truely are!!! Maybe you should sit back and think it over a bit and see if this man you protect is really worth what you think he is!!!!
> 
> One other thing before I call it a night!! Read my signature that qoute speaks words to life by!!!
> *


bro i could care less bout what you saying, you threw the info out there ,to be put in the situation that it is in ,you started some shit ,on someone who didnt do you nothing ,that wasnt your bisness to share ,i could careless what yall think bout monty i dont give a fuck ,that wasnt your bisness to discuse with the internet 
i9 dont care what monty said,he didnt do any thing to yall ,he said some shit ,yea he did ,but he didnt run to 1ofakind ,like a lil bitch yall call him ,and if you were a respectible honorable man if god came down and told you to post that shit ,you still shouldnt have ,doing something the next man tell you to do 
that aint a man ,a man does what he do deliberaly ,without being told to by some ohter man that cant doit for himself.now whats that par-tner


----------



## 8-Ball

homie i am goin to put it like this yea u was invited in here so how bout u go turn states witness somemore how much u get for doin that shit and y u at go get some tissue and have fun with mary palm and her five sisters


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 12 2007, 11:27 PM~9215191
> *bro i could care less bout what you saying, you threw the info out there ,to be put in the situation that it is in ,you started  some shit ,on someone who didnt do you nothing ,that wasnt your bisness to share ,i could careless what yall think bout monty i dont give a fuck ,that wasnt your bisness to discuse with the internet
> i9 dont care what monty said,he didnt do any thing to yall ,he said some shit ,yea he did ,but he didnt run to 1ofakind ,like a lil bitch yall call him ,and if you were a respectible honorable man if god came down and told you to post that shit ,you still shouldnt have ,doing something the next man tell you to do
> that aint a man ,a man does what he do deliberaly ,without being told to by some ohter man that cant doit for himself.now whats that par-tner
> *


and thats the real truth homie they must not have been raised like us homie to not tell what so ever damn canadians


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 12 2007, 11:27 PM~9215191
> *that wasnt your bisness to discuse > Kinda like it aint your buisness to worry about what I posted about him!! It wasn't you so let go of the nuts homeboy!!!
> 
> but he didnt run to 1ofakind ,like a lil bitch >  You must mean like you just did!!!
> 
> ,a man does what he do deliberaly ,without being told to by some ohter man that cant doit for himself. > You may make a valid point here but then I can't understand a fucking word you just said!! I did what I didand I take full responsibility
> for it!
> now whats that par-tner > Now thats whats that partner!
> *


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 12 2007, 10:35 PM~9215264
> *and thats the real truth homie  they must not have been raised like us homie to not tell what so ever damn canadians
> *


I take offence to that comment, and I will be the "respectable, honorable" person and not respond to such an ignorant, ill informed statement.



*^note my use of punctuation.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

*CAN ALL U FUKKERS STOP THIS BULLSHIT ALREADY..... THE FUKKIN ADDRESS HAS BEEN DELETED ALREADY... GO BACK TO YOUR FUKKIN CORNERS AND STOP THE FUKKIN KINDERGARTEN NAME CALLING....

I KNO THE PAST IS THE PAST BUT U FUKKERS DIDN'T RESPOND THE SAME WHEN BYRAN PULLED HIS BULLSHIT ON CRXLOWRIDER SO ALL U FUKKERS STOP CRYING STOP NUT HUGGING AND GO BUILD SOMETHING*


:werd:


----------



## Pokey

*Okay, I'm gonna clear this up once and for all, and then I'm done.*

Now, before I get started, I want to say this. I am sorry if my words offend anyone in this club. It is not my intention to start any static here, I just think a few things need to be explained, since "themonteman" is being made out to be a "victim" here, which he certainly is NOT! Also, most of you know that I used to stick up for him. My reasoning for this was that, okay, sure he would talk shit, just like alot of other members of LIL, but, alot of the time, he got baited into it, and just didn't know when to shut the hell up. But, after a while, I too got sick of him chiming in with his nonsensicle comments, and then there was the whole thing with him posting up his PM conversation with crxlowrider, which was a bitch-move if I ever saw one.

There are several reasons why so many people had a problem with Monte, anyone who has been paying attention for the last 6 months should already know this.


First and foremost, he's a LIAR! He has proven himself to be fake everytime he posts something on here. I would gather evidence to prove this to you, but there is so much of it, it would take me ALL NIGHT.


He's a BITCH! He has proven this on several occasions also.


Then, there is the whole thing that Ryan was talking about, with him creating multiple accounts to get around his temporary ban, like the rules didn't apply to him. That reason alone shows what type of person he is. If he would have manned up and done his time, and realized why he got in trouble in the first place, and came back and started acting right, then maybe we would have had a little more respect for him. Instead, he chose to act like a damn child.


I just don't see how anyone could defend his behavior on here.


Again, I'm sorry if what I have said has pissed anyone off, but that fucker really got under my skin, and I'm sick of it. I wish everyone could just move on from this, and get back to building, and that includes me. But, this shit keeps getting brought back up.

Anyway, keep up the good work on your builds homies.



BTW, not ONCE did I contact Ryan about this fool. I knew I didn't need to.


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: It was fun in the play pen kiddies but on a reality check I got better things to do then to sit here and argue with a couple of junior high kids that think they know the deffenition to life!!!!! Anytime you punks feel the need to call me a rat peice of shit to my face I live in Calgary, Alberta -Canada and will gladly pick you up from the airport when you get here!!! hell I'll even pay for half your plane ride just to show you I aint the E thug you guys are!!!!! L8R bitches go flake your 30 inch think paintjobs!!!!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 13 2007, 12:38 AM~9215294
> *
> *


i asked him a question not run tell i asked him if what you did was aginst the rules ,i didnt run my flap and im not on his nuts ,right is right ,and rong is rong ,and like your sig says ,i posted what i felt ,and im true to who i am and who minds dosnt ,matter but who matters doesnt mind ,very true i spoke my mind so im a nut hugger ,that shouldnt have been done that my thoughts ,i cant speak for any one else but me


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 13 2007, 12:48 AM~9215408
> * :roflmao: It was fun in the play pen kiddies but on a reality check I got better things to do then to sit here and argue with a couple of junior high kids that think they know the deffenition to life!!!!! Anytime you punks feel the need to call me a rat peice of shit to my face I live in Calgary, Alberta -Canada and will gladly pick you up from the airport when you get here!!! hell I'll even pay for half your plane ride just to show you I aint the E thug you guys are!!!!! L8R bitches go flake your 30 inch think paintjobs!!!!
> *


bro im a grown ass man ,homie hold on you got me twisted i am not a gangster ,thug,ethug or a kid im a grown ass man wit responsibilities buddy,
and thanks for the invite but no thanks my wife and kids need me here ,


----------



## 8-Ball

u kno what project59 u just flappin that shit homie so real talk i can careless what monte said or did he has always been a cool guy with me and i speak whats on my mind homie and i speak what i have seen.

and pokey homie i personally didnt take any disrespect from what u said homie and rollin i didnt take any offense from what you said either and yall both r right we just need to move forward so lets move forward and stop the bullshit.

and project59 dont take what i just said as bein soft or a ethug or whatever homie its the professional in me that just realized that comin down to ur level just makes me look ignorant so thats my feelings bout this whole situation


----------



## 8-Ball

dawg he just dont kno dade homie he must think that everyone is little boys on here or somethin homie so lets just let it go homie and mademan i didnt mean that to offend u or anyother canadians it was ment for him homie no harsh feelings homie


----------



## Pokey




----------



## 8-Ball

hey pokey when is the next show in indiana homie or whats the site that has them


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 12 2007, 11:09 PM~9215622
> *dawg he just dont kno dade homie he must think that everyone is little boys on here or somethin homie so lets just let it go homie and mademan i didnt mean that to offend u or anyother canadians  it was ment for him homie no harsh feelings homie
> *


honestly homie, The way some people type and talk, I honestly thought that some of you were 13 years old. im not hating, just making a point.

no punctuation and terrible grammar looks bad, and makes people assume that you are young and careless.


----------



## 8-Ball

naw homie 22 and just got my food serves license to open my own restaurant homie when i get in a rush when im typing i dont put in punctuation so for the folks in indy beginning of next year i should have my spot up and running so look out for sylvias kitchen in indianapolis


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 12 2007, 11:21 PM~9215704
> *naw homie 22 and just got my food serves license to open my own restaurant homie when i get in a rush when im typing i dont put in punctuation so for the folks in indy beginning of next year i should have my spot up and running so look out for sylvias kitchen in indianapolis
> *


Thats great man, Ive got all my food prep/ service coarses. I dont know how things are in the states, but I was ready to challenge my level 1 interprovincial journeymans ticket. Then I started looking around, and there isnt the money in it around here. 

so I am currently training for my Corrections officer, so that I can move into a possition at the provincial pennetentury, which is a $25.10/hr job. Eventually id like to take my autobody ticket course so I can open a shop.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 13 2007, 12:45 AM~9215384
> *Okay, I'm gonna clear this up once and for all, and then I'm done.</span>
> 
> Now, before I get started, I want to say this. I am sorry if my words offend anyone in this club. It is not my intention to start any static here, I just think a few things need to be explained, since "themonteman" is being made out to be a "victim" here, which he certainly is NOT! Also, most of you know that I used to stick up for him. My reasoning for this was that, okay, sure he would talk shit, just like alot of other members of LIL, but, alot of the time, he got baited into it, and just didn't know when to shut the hell up. But, after a while, I too got sick of him chiming in with his nonsensicle comments, and then there was the whole thing with him posting up his PM conversation with crxlowrider, which was a bitch-move if I ever saw one.
> 
> There are several reasons why so many people had a problem with Monte, anyone who has been paying attention for the last 6 months should already know this.
> First and foremost, he's a LIAR! He has proven himself to be fake everytime he posts something on here. I would gather evidence to prove this to you, but there is so much of it, it would take me ALL NIGHT.
> He's a BITCH! He has proven this on several occasions also.
> Then, there is the whole thing that Ryan was talking about, with him creating multiple accounts to get around his temporary ban, like the rules didn't apply to him. That reason alone shows what type of person he is. If he would have manned up and done his time, and realized why he got in trouble in the first place, and came back and started acting right, then maybe we would have had a little more respect for him. Instead, he chose to act like a damn child.
> <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>I just don't see how anyone could defend his behavior on here.
> Again, I'm sorry if what I have said has pissed anyone off, but that fucker really got under my skin, and I'm sick of it. I wish everyone could just move on from this, and get back to building, and that includes me. But, this shit keeps getting brought back up.
> 
> Anyway, keep up the good work on your builds homies.
> BTW, not ONCE did I contact Ryan about this fool. I knew I didn't need to.
> *


i could respect that ,but were not defending his behavior ,it was uncalled for i agree ,but people on here would not leave him alone ,if he was a bitch for posting his and crxes pm convo ,then project did the same posting his info ,bro project i never had probs wit you ,but homie that was just wrong ,if i act like a ass does that mean that you have to ,does that mean that you have to entertain my idiotosidy with a coment ,to tell you the truth all of those that entertained the bullshit are no less guilty then monty ,monkey see monkey do ,and homie project i do know the meaning of life ,and the folks on here had mind what monty was doing ,so they dont matter ,but lo4oshow didnt mind does that mean that we matter ,bro you see were im going ,im not taking sides ,just you didnt have to stoop to that level homie and you shouldnt have done that


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 12 2007, 11:13 PM~9215651
> *hey pokey when is the next show in indiana homie or whats the site that has them
> *


We got the IPMS show coming in March I think, and then the HMCA show in May. Not sure of the exact dates. They usually post them on the "Calender of Events" section of the Scale Auto web site, but I don't think they have any listings for next years shows yet.

If I hear of anything, I'll let ya know!

BTW, let me know when you get that restaurant open, and where it is. I'll bring the family down. :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

fo show homie just got the approval letter today from the bank just waiting now to here from the building owner. and to add a twist on things i was gonna display some models that r made for the restaurant


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 13 2007, 12:28 AM~9216021
> *fo show homie just got the approval letter today from the bank just waiting now to here from the building owner. and to add a twist on things i was gonna display some models that r made for the restaurant
> *


Cool bro, make sure you keep us posted! Hope everything goes well for you!

BTW. What kind of food will your restaurant serve? As long as it ain't Chinese, I'm there!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 13 2007, 04:04 AM~9216158
> *Cool bro, make sure you keep us posted! Hope everything goes well for you!
> 
> BTW. What kind of food will your restaurant serve? As long as it ain't Chinese, I'm there!
> *


its not chinese, its more like a steak house.. i still have to make it over there and try it out, i want the ribs


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well i kno he got at least one good recipe from hawaii he might be using....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 13 2007, 04:08 AM~9216173
> *well i kno he got at least one good recipe from hawaii he might be using....
> *


which ones that.. i never really cared for pinapples and in hawaii seems like their on everything.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 12 2007, 10:11 PM~9216183
> *which ones that.. i never really cared for pinapples and in hawaii seems like their on everything.
> *


no.... u people up in the states call anything with pineapples 'hawaiian' not like that here bro......


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 13 2007, 04:27 AM~9216247
> *no.... u people up in the states call anything with pineapples 'hawaiian' not like that here bro......
> *


i know u guys roast your pigs in the ground... my mom and dad went there and had a roast that way and came back and did one up for theirselves, i was to young to remember tho.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea.... well the recipe i gave jeremy comes out similar to that


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 13 2007, 04:34 AM~9216272
> *yea.... well the recipe i gave jeremy comes out similar to that
> *


shit, send it to me, ill do mine like that this summer :cheesy:


----------



## julian blea

ok just painted this elco i want to do sum patterns but dont know how but wut yall think steel neads the gold flake and clear but it looks ok :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: ...........


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I would just gold flake the roof and then ad some foil and clear it !


----------



## dade county

ok ive been wanting to show this for a wile now ............
my way of henging a door that opens inside the fender ,
sorry bout the pics i tryed to take them in a well litted plase but every ware i went this is how they came out sorry hope that you all can understand them,and see them well








door opend
















the henge
















and the connect to the door, its not hard to do just glue the henge to the fender or quarter panel(for suaside )and slid the door on what i do is put the henge on the door first and tape it in place note the contours of the project to get them evend up b4 glueing the henge ,youll also have to sand the back of the fender so the door could pass thru if not it will catch,hope this helps you all understand (if yall dont)


----------



## dade county

@[smiley: Roll: [36/36_1_21]]


----------



## dade county

1.gif[/IMG]


----------



## dade county




----------



## 8-Ball

thanks dade im bout to hit u up soon homie and bout to post up pics of that 300c i was talkin to u bout


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 13 2007, 10:56 PM~9222486
> *thanks dade im bout to hit u up soon homie and bout to post up pics of that 300c i was talkin to u bout
> *


i need to ask you some thing holla soon


----------



## 8-Ball

well here r some pics of my new build y the bomb paint finishes dryin its a 300c 4 door drop matte black i think i am goin with an all black interior with tv's and speakers in it with some 22's
































tell me what yall think thanks guys yea i kinda put the 2 door drop imp on hold for now


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Put it up on the ALL BLACK RIMS !


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2007, 11:11 PM~9222640
> *Put it    up  on the  ALL  BLACK  RIMS  !
> *


x2 but they have to be 4s homie


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2007, 09:11 PM~9222640
> *Put it    up  on the  ALL  BLACK  RIMS  !
> *


X2 looks good homie


----------



## 8-Ball

here r the rims but i am not sure to either black them all the way out or leave some chrome can hall help me out with this before i make that final choice








if i dont go with those i am just gonna through some big wires on it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

those would look sick on that 300 bro....


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 13 2007, 10:14 PM~9223227
> *those would look sick on that 300 bro....
> *


Those would look sick ALL black homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homie all black it is now its time to do the guts and finish her up.
should i go with some home made decals or just leave it plain


----------



## dade county




----------



## dade county




----------



## dade county




----------



## dade county

wea yall ****** at


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up fool


----------



## low4oshow

wat up j


----------



## 8-Ball

nothin much lil homie check ur pms homie


----------



## 8-Ball

this is what we have from an old member who is tryin to come back and after talkin to low we as a club think he needs a second chance so here is montes new build pics 94 bubble impala vert DONK


----------



## dade county

hey ****** wea yall at ,wutz good wit yall


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nuthin chillin workin on "sabroso" 63


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 15 2007, 10:22 PM~9238069
> *nuthin chillin workin on "sabroso" 63
> *


wusup homie ,pics please


----------



## shark_capone

new build for tha club wat yall think so far


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 15 2007, 10:24 PM~9238089
> *wusup homie ,pics please
> *


maaaannnn,, my daddy wont get the cam from his office even tho i ask him to


----------



## 8-Ball

nothin much homie goin on over her and shark homie lookin good


----------



## shark_capone

just finished the hood and the dashboard


----------



## 8-Ball

monte's updates on his 2 door donk imp
top down








top up


----------



## leanin on the door

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 16 2007, 03:08 AM~9240012
> *monte's updates on his 2 door donk imp
> top down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: nice,i sould got done with the paint tomarrow and the top the day after


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 16 2007, 04:08 AM~9240012
> *monte's updates on his 2 door donk imp
> top down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i likes that


----------



## dade county

sup fam


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nuthin much jus another friday night not hagin with my friends just stayin home by myself AGAIN


----------



## dade county

a homies b e t got the mike jones movie on right now


----------



## julian blea

here is my 63 hope u like..................... :cheesy:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Nov 17 2007, 06:54 PM~9249605
> *here is my 63 hope u like..................... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dade county likes


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 17 2007, 09:41 PM~9250719
> *dade county likes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pokey likes too!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 17 2007, 11:47 PM~9250744
> *Pokey likes too!
> *


lol


----------



## dade county

sup 88


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i did a wild experiment today,
i had a charcoal black truck,with mini falkes in it, put duplicolor metalcast red on it,,
most beustiful red ive ever seen,,


next,,
my purple 72 isnt that other purple anymore,
its like brandywine.
its red far back,then purpleish up close.
IM AMAZED!
cuz the charcoal truck,
after i sprayed it red,
it dried AND IT LOOKED LIKE ONE OF BIGGS CLEARJOBS!
IT DID HAPPEN!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 17 2007, 11:55 PM~9250804
> *i did a wild experiment today,
> i had a charcoal black truck,with mini falkes in it, put duplicolor metalcast red on it,,
> most beustiful red ive ever seen,,
> next,,
> my purple 72 isnt that other purple anymore,
> its like brandywine.
> its red far back,then purpleish up close.
> IM AMAZED!
> cuz the charcoal truck,
> after i sprayed it red,
> it dried AND IT LOOKED LIKE ONE OF BIGGS CLEARJOBS!
> IT DID HAPPEN!
> *


pics or it didnt happen muddafuka


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 17 2007, 10:05 PM~9250882
> *pics or it didnt happen muddafuka
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

lookin good yall hopefully i can get some work done to my bomb and that 300c in the morning. here is some progress from monte and his bubble donks


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 18 2007, 12:05 AM~9250882
> *pics or it didnt happen muddafuka
> *


fucka fucka no cam till mon hopefully


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 18 2007, 01:51 AM~9251350
> *fucka fucka no cam till mon hopefully
> *


lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 18 2007, 01:33 AM~9251287
> *lookin good yall hopefully i can get some work done to my bomb and that 300c in the morning. here is some progress from monte and his bubble donks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit


----------



## themonteman

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 18 2007, 01:05 AM~9251419
> *holy shit
> *


wait until you see the other 2 :biggrin:


----------



## julian blea

here is sum more pics :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

i like thqat lil homie keep us posted and keep up the good work


----------



## julian blea

mor pics let me know :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

IMO the interior should be red & gold like the rest of the car


----------



## dade county

sup fam


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sup sup sup been workin on the trunk of the 63 go look in randumb shit and ull see what im doin


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 18 2007, 07:19 PM~9254566
> *sup sup sup been workin on the trunk of the 63 go look in randumb shit and ull see what im doin
> *


y there not here


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

did u see the pic of the orange cars trunk?
its exactly what im doing on a MODEL


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 18 2007, 08:13 PM~9254802
> *did u see the pic of the orange cars trunk?
> its exactly what im doing on a MODEL
> *


i seen it and other shit you said ,to think when i first got the club from you ,monty was a member or at least wanted to b a member ,i backed him up ,when folks was rambling ther keys of to him and you didnt say shit ,dont jump on the band wagon wit them other folks low4oshow is a club that noone wants here on lil and montys the target ,dont follow homie cause we dont need it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 18 2007, 09:08 PM~9255165
> *i seen it and other shit you said ,to think when i first got the club from you ,monty was a member or at least wanted to b a member ,i backed him up ,when folks was rambling ther keys of to him and you didnt say shit ,dont jump on the band wagon wit them other folks low4oshow is a club that noone wants here on lil and montys the target ,dont follow homie cause we dont need it
> *


come again?


----------



## julian blea

ok got the hard part done the foil let me know and its almost done post more pics in a hour :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 18 2007, 09:23 PM~9255242
> *come again?
> *


did you say banbanbanbanbanban,on random shit


----------



## 8-Ball

julian lookin good homie. yea 88mcls homie he is a member of this club man and we r one of the clubs that is most hated on this site homie so think bout what u say homie and think of it like this has monte ever done anything to u like they say he is doin??


----------



## dade county

something diffrent


----------



## DA_SQUID

:wave: :wave:


----------



## dade county

sup homie hey if anyone has a bed for that truck i just posted let me kno


----------



## 8-Ball

lookin good dade what u gonna to do to it


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 18 2007, 09:54 PM~9255431
> *something diffrent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wanna see this a-100 done


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 18 2007, 10:08 PM~9255165
> *i seen it and other shit you said ,to think when i first got the club from you ,monty was a member or at least wanted to b a member ,i backed him up ,when folks was rambling ther keys of to him and you didnt say shit ,dont jump on the band wagon wit them other folks low4oshow is a club that noone wants here on lil and montys the target ,dont follow homie cause we dont need it
> *


no one has ever said anything about the club, its all been about monte, not anyone else.. so i call bullshit on that.. monte is what makes ur club look bad and you all seem to enjoy it and keep putting up with his shit.. its done came to a conclusion he isnt wanted here, so why keep backing him up. and no one was trying to jump on no wagon, obviously he see's whats been going on and seeing more than what you can see.. this hasnt been going on for a month or 2, its been going on for awhile and the community of LIL can only take so much.. and everyones had it.. if you want to defend him and say no one wants the club here, than move it somewhere else.. it gets old seeing ur members cry about this fool.. he's not wanted, so be it.. drop it and let the kid grow up and realize the shit he's caused that everyone dont want to put up with.


----------



## 8-Ball

but ty this is my main question what is the real beef with yall and him. yall act like because he is talkin shit yall act like someone sent him something and he never sent them money or whatever it is the deal was. i personally think that yall arte maliciously goin after him cause before he joined this club i was talkin to him and he was cool. how many of yall have talked to him with out a squed view of him. and then got ur opinion on him but yall dont. its like the old sayin goes everyone has an opinion just like everyone has an asshole. and what dade said to 88mcls is tru he didnt have beef with monte one bit shit him and monte was in the same club before they got in this club.


----------



## dade county

i wasnt talking to you homie


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 18 2007, 11:59 PM~9255986
> *but ty this is my main question what is the real beef with yall and him. yall act like because he is talkin shit yall act like someone sent him something and he never sent them money or whatever it is the deal was.  i personally think that yall arte maliciously goin after him cause before he joined this club i was talkin to him and he was cool. how many of yall have talked to him with out a squed view of him. and then got ur opinion on him but yall dont. its like the old sayin goes everyone has an opinion just like everyone has an asshole. and what dade said to 88mcls is tru he didnt have beef with monte one bit shit him and monte was in the same club before they got in this club.
> *


its the whole deal with everything, everyone.. what he says and what 20 ppl say dont seem to make a difference tho.. u guys seem to take his back or his side.. the dude is a liar, denys everything to keep shit going his way.. and when its not going his way it seems he trys to talk to you all to stick up for him.. he has agreed on buying multipul shit from many people on here and never paid up, including me.. he acts dumb about it and really he knows what im talking about.. the shit talking doesnt only happen here, its gone on in other sections of the forum, not just the model car section. i have had good talks with him, then he opens his mouth talkin shit. thats what everyone is sick of.. alot of us has been banned or will be and we take the time and punishment for what we done, we dont make new accounts to work around shit.. its very annoying and immature, he put hisself in a situation he cant get out of and isnt wanted. its just getting old getting on everyday/night and seeing him back and talking more shit.. the fuck mcba shit should have never went down, thats pretty low, but ur members seem to think that was fine and he should get another chance for that. it also gets old to see shit trying to get thrown back on everyone else, just by what dade said about no one wants ur club here, well LIL dont.. i havent seen anyone say the club wasnt wanted here. thats just putting everything else back on ur club when everyone is trying to move on and drop everything.. but it seems to be a never ending cycle until he is gone and decides to grow up and not come back for awhile.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 19 2007, 12:06 AM~9256054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wasnt talking to you homie
> *


alright, well said, u just said it urself, so dont back up monte when we call him a piece of shit, its just a fredom of speach.. dont contradict urself now. and saying LIL, which means everyone, is putting it all as our business.. so yea you were talking to me and everyone else.. read what you post and what i quote to next time before trying to say im in the wrong, sorta like the whole situation with ur assbudy.. (remember freedom of speach) :uh:


----------



## 8-Ball

thats true dade but i guess its to an extent when it comes to the internets with some people man.
what i think is







is how it took 1 person to make all these people mad this shit is







to me personally


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up julian


----------



## julian blea

idk know all about this shit talking???but im just here to build and thats wat im going to do so here is sum mor pics :biggrin:


----------



## julian blea

not much 8 wat u think of my ride


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 19 2007, 12:12 AM~9256105
> *thats true dade but i guess its to an extent when it comes to the internets with some people man.
> what i think is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is how it took 1 person to make all these people mad this shit is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to me personally
> *


its just the same way, everyone talks shit about monte, you all come back on everyone else.. same shit.. same as me saying fuck low4oshow, than all ur members talking shit right back to me.. if monte can talk the shit, than he should be able to back it up hisself and accept his own punishment.. not bring the club into it and make u all look bad.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 18 2007, 11:11 PM~9256091
> *alright, well said, u just said it urself, so dont back up monte when we call him a piece of shit, its just a fredom of speach.. dont contradict urself now. and saying LIL, which means everyone, is putting it all as our business.. so yea you were talking to me and everyone else.. read what you post and what i quote to next time before trying to say im in the wrong, sorta like the whole situation with ur assbudy.. (remember freedom of speach)  :uh:
> *


ass buddy ???????? as for freedom of speach yea we all have it your right,so why is monty not alowed for his homie


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 19 2007, 12:18 AM~9256157
> *ass buddy ???????? as for freedom of speach yea we all have it your right,so why is monty not alowed for his homie
> *


dont get what your saying.. but no one ever said he wasnt allowed to you guys.. he just isnt allowed on here.. everything needs to be dropped, because everytime he comes back he's just getting banned.. he'll give up eventually.. i just dont see how u all think what hes done is right and take his back on it.. u ditched his ass from the club, should stay that way, and move on..


----------



## 8-Ball

well how bout this lets just all get back to building like i have said from the beginning


----------



## julian blea

x2


----------



## 8-Ball

hey and julian man that 63 is lookin good homie how long did it take u to do it


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 18 2007, 11:20 PM~9256181
> *dont get what your saying.. but no one ever said he wasnt allowed to you guys.. he just isnt allowed on here.. everything needs to  be dropped, because everytime he comes back he's just getting banned.. he'll give up eventually.. i just dont see how u all think what hes done is right and take his back on it.. u ditched his ass from the club, should stay that way, and move on..
> *


man fukit bro this is yall house ,and this is yall thing ,and this is yall rules ,yall do what yall want when yall want, so do what yall do, but im no1s ass buddy ,im not on anyones nuts leave me alone and let me share my hobby with my club members ,


----------



## julian blea

thanks 8-ball it was 2 days


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 18 2007, 11:26 PM~9256226
> *hey and julian man that 63 is lookin good homie how long did it take u to do it
> *


x2 its bad ass


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball+Nov 19 2007, 12:24 AM~9256207-->
> 
> 
> 
> well how bout this lets just all get back to building like i have said from the beginning
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats how it was going until this stupid shit was posted :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-dade county_@Nov 18 2007, 10:08 PM~9255165
> *i seen it and other shit you said ,to think when i first got the club from you ,monty was a member or at least wanted to b a member ,i backed him up ,when folks was rambling ther keys of to him and you didnt say shit ,dont jump on the band wagon wit them other folks low4oshow is a club that noone wants here on lil and montys the target ,dont follow homie cause we dont need it
> *


and with that it brings me into it, im part of LIL along with many others and no one is eferring to more than one.. and what he said in that is totally false and bs and should have never been said, if he had a problem with what 88mcls said he should have pm'd him instead of throwing other shit out there and calling everyone else out on yet another thing..  but get back to the topic and dade reread what you post before you post it next time or keep it in pms or to urself.  u can talk all the shit about everyone in pm, but out in the open is everyones business and just stirs up more shit


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Nov 19 2007, 12:15 AM~9256136
> *idk know all about this shit talking???but im just here to build and thats wat im going to do so here is sum mor pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and yea it does look pretty good, i like the colors you got going on, but like 88mcls said, i think the colors sould flow into the interior also..


----------



## old low&slo

I really dont want to get in the middle of this situation. and I for sure am not trying to inflame the situation .
But as a neutral observer can I interject an opinion.
I think that monteman has such a bad rep. on this forum that no matter what he does he will never get back in anyones good graces whether he was right or wrong.
I appreciate the fact that you guys as a club want to back a member but sometimes you as a club have to decide when to do battle and who to do it for in order to retain your clubs integrity. In other words guys as a club this aint the guy to back. by backing him you are not going to win and you will only lose your clubs integrity.
sometimes you have to do whats best for your club overall.
I personaly think you guys do some nice work. julians impala looks sweet !!!
And I also think you guys are welcome on LIL . 
I think that he is banned probably forever so I think that you guys and MCBA
and everyone else should quit fighting over him as it is not worth it and just build some sweet ass rides !!! because all of you on here do really good work !!!
just my 2 cents. for what it's worth.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 18 2007, 11:58 PM~9256469
> *I really dont want to get in the middle of this situation. and I for sure am not trying to inflame the situation .
> But as a neutral observer can I interject an opinion.
> I think that monteman has such a bad rep. on this forum that no matter what he does he will never get back in anyones good graces whether he was right or wrong.
> I appreciate the fact that you guys as a club want to back a member but sometimes you as a club have to decide when to do battle and who to do it for in order to retain your clubs integrity. In other words guys as a club this aint the guy to back. by backing him you are not going to win and you will only lose your clubs integrity.
> sometimes you have to do whats best for your club overall.
> I personaly think you guys do some nice work. julians impala looks sweet !!!
> And I also think you guys are welcome on LIL .
> I think that he is banned probably forever so I think that you guys and MCBA
> and everyone else should quit fighting over him as it is not worth it and just build some sweet ass rides !!! because all of you on here do really good work !!!
> just my 2 cents. for what it's worth.
> *


i respect that homie i can tell your a man with respect you didnt insult anyone with yor comment and i appreceiate it thank you


----------



## old low&slo

you are very welcome sir.
:thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 18 2007, 11:29 PM~9256255
> *  thats how it was going until this stupid shit was posted  :uh:
> 
> and with that it brings me into it, im part of LIL along with many others and no one is eferring to more than one.. and what he said in that is totally false and bs and should have never been said, if he had a problem with what 88mcls said he should have pm'd him instead of throwing other shit out there and calling everyone else out on yet another thing..    but get back to the topic and dade reread what you post before you post it next time or keep it in pms or to urself.   u can talk all the shit about everyone in pm, but out in the open is everyones business and just stirs up more shit
> *


whatever mr ty


----------



## 8-Ball

old lo & slo homie i really can repect what u said homie and i agree with u thats y im washin my hands of the bullshit its gotten more of my build time attention then my builds so i fuckin done with it. now time for me to get back to my builds and low hit me up man we need to sit down and rap a tad.


----------



## dade county

eeh fam im out ,i gotta go to work in da monnin so ill holla at yall tomarrow


----------



## im on the grind

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 18 2007, 10:08 PM~9256063
> *its the whole deal with everything, everyone.. what he says and what 20 ppl say dont seem to make a difference tho.. u guys seem to take his back or his side.. the dude is a liar, denys everything to keep shit going his way.. and when its not going his way it seems he trys to talk to you all to stick up for him.. he has agreed on buying multipul shit from many people on here and never paid up, including me.. he acts dumb about it and really he knows what im talking about.. the shit talking doesnt only happen here, its gone on in other sections of the forum, not just the model car section.  i have had good talks with him, then he opens his mouth talkin shit. thats what everyone is sick of.. alot of us has been banned or will be and we take the time and punishment for what we done, we dont make new accounts to work around shit.. its very annoying and immature,  he put hisself in a situation he cant get out of and isnt wanted.  its just getting old getting on everyday/night and seeing him back and talking more shit.. the fuck mcba shit should have never went down, thats pretty low, but ur members seem to think that was fine and he should get another chance for that. it also gets old to see shit trying to get thrown back on everyone else, just by what dade said about no one wants ur club here, well LIL dont.. i havent seen anyone say the club wasnt wanted here.  thats just putting everything else back on ur club when everyone is trying to move on and drop everything.. but it seems to be a never ending cycle until he is gone and decides to grow up and not come back for awhile.
> *


See while you have your head up your ass you bitch you would know i didn't say i fucked over anyone.you just changed what i said,i ''clearly''said i have done delas on here but i never fucked over anyone but i have been fucked over :uh: matter of a fact here's the post you can even go back to randumb shit and read it for yourself  



> *Im sayin this for the last time,i DID NOT make fake accounts when my ''Tip Slow''account got put on a 5 day viewing thing.There's a big difference of what you talkin bout pokey.2 days later it got SUSPENDED,i didn't make new accounts until my ''Tip Slow aacount got SUSPENDED,not the 5 day thing ok.I want to ask everyone this,what is your real beef with me???See this is LIL,all the b/s that happens on here stays here.I got a few people on here that call me up or i call them and it ain't no b/s between us.AND it's funny how everybody bitched about me not buildin shit''monteman you not build anything''but it's also funny how i am buildin somethin but no replys or anything.i wouldn't care if anybody on here said,''it's too high,or to short,the rims are to big or the rims are to short or just say it's flat out ugly''but now i don't wanna build shit.when i saw minis and cruzinlow 2 door bubbles i got a lot of insperation and got up and started to work on mine.but shit i putin some work into mine but noone has any heart to say anything about but for a few people.is it cause it's a donk???i might make that other bubble a lowlow,im not sure yet.Im putin like this,if you(everybody)can't leave a lil reply to my work then don't say shit to me at all.that goes for everybody.now 1ofaknd you can delete this but i would like it if wouldn't,it's not a smart or pissed off post im just sayin what i fell like i have to say.i wish the best to everyone and their builds and rollin great work on the 2 door........and as far as me fuckin over people on deals i have never done it,i done deals with,cadi luva,a lot of deals with 8-ball,spikekid777(a package got lost in the mail so i sunt him another one)and a few more.now i have been fucked over on here by someone but i never fucked anyone over.so pokey go back to your resource and tell you got the wrong info  so now i want to ask you(pokey)and everyone else,who have i fucked over on a deal?  *


you sould read before you post


----------



## tyhodge07

dipshit... once again, ur back.. did i say one fucking thing about you ripping anyone off.. i dont think that was said, i said you agreed on paying for shit and never paid up.. another words leaving me and others hanging.. which is bs and a bad buyer imo.. so reread urself dumbass..


----------



## im on the grind

EVERYBODY STFU,to everyone thats not a active member member of the low4oshow m.c.c.,don't say anything unless it's about the builds or havein a convo like aobut food or some shit like that.don't come on here talkin bout me cause i know everybodys tired of me,if your tired of me then don't say my fuckin name :uh: and noone will repsond to it.if i left here and never came back and never posted up or said anything on here someone would be a bitch and say somethin about me to get so shit started all over again.AND as far as me bein kicked out of the club i was never kicked out :biggrin: it was my idea to say i was kicked out to see what everyone say on here hell even some of the club members knew about it :biggrin: now every one get back to build(so am i)so all this b/s can stop.how,i won't say ainthing in anyone else to if it make anyone feel better and only say somethin in here............aw shit that wouldn't work because they would come in here talkin shit :uh: but it wouldn't matter cause im a active member of this club,always was and always will.  now i do have some more progress on my bubble ill get pics up as soon as i take em  and to 88mcls,i don't think you sould talk abouut a fellow ELDER club member cause i been here since this club started,go look on the very first page you'll see my name there.im not mad at you or anything lil homie,just don't talk about fellow club members


----------



## im on the grind

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 19 2007, 02:23 AM~9257638
> *dipshit... once again, ur back.. did i say one fucking thing about you ripping anyone off.. i dont think that was said, i said you agreed on paying for shit and never paid up.. another words leaving me and others hanging.. which is bs and a bad buyer imo.. so reread urself dumbass..
> *


but what did i suppose to buy from you???


----------



## tyhodge07

wow, took 91 pages before you posted a build and been reppin a club since day one.. ur trying to make peace like u dont thik ur account wont be banned in a few hours, lol.. and u know damn well what u were supposed to buy, you had a couple montes u were supposed to send over to me to get the setups done in along with buying the regal hopper i got.. and i know ur gonna play dumb, but thats ur choice.. i aint been here to lie or bs and havent in the past and wont now or in the future..


----------



## im on the grind

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 19 2007, 02:44 AM~9257687
> *wow, took 91 pages before you posted a build and been reppin a club since day one.. ur trying to make peace like u dont thik ur account wont be banned in a few hours, lol.. and u know damn well what u were supposed to buy, you had a couple montes u were supposed to send over to me to get the setups done in along with buying the regal hopper i got.. and i know ur gonna play dumb, but thats ur choice.. i aint been here to lie or bs and havent in the past and wont now or in the future..
> *


i remember the montes,but i don't remember no regal???not into regals that much as the montes and cuttys.and no it didn't take me 91 pages to build somethin,i built a factry stock 64 impala but i didn't post it up cause i knew it wouldn't get no replys or no comments and someone would have said somethin smart about it so whats the point?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by im on the grind_@Nov 19 2007, 04:49 AM~9257699
> *i remember the montes,but i don't remember no regal???not into regals that much as the montes and cuttys.and no it didn't take me 91 pages to build somethin,i built a factry stock 64 impala but i didn't post it up cause i knew it wouldn't get no replys or no comments and someone would have said somethin smart about it so whats the point?
> *


its like a game, u either win or lose, and right now and lately youve been losing.. and posting up the pics before when you were winning im sure it would have got some attention and not skipped over like it does now  even tho i did comment on it in the chat


----------



## im on the grind

well thank you for you comment tyler,anyways you been workin on any rc cars?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by im on the grind_@Nov 19 2007, 04:57 AM~9257729
> *well thank you for you comment tyler,anyways you been workin on any rc cars?
> *


na, were about to move, everything up and away.. wont be able to do shit for a couple weeks. plus ill be starting a new job, im wanting to just work non stop for a year or 2 put like 60 hours in a week


----------



## im on the grind

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 19 2007, 02:58 AM~9257733
> *na, were about to move, everything up and away.. wont be able to do shit for a couple weeks. plus ill be starting a new job, im wanting to just work non stop for a year or 2 put like 60 hours in a week
> *


  shit homie make that money but don't let it make you.shit you sould work were i work at tyler you will make mad cash and get paid every friday


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 18 2007, 10:58 PM~9257733
> *na, were about to move, everything up and away.. wont be able to do shit for a couple weeks. plus ill be starting a new job, im wanting to just work non stop for a year or 2 put like 60 hours in a week
> *



fuck bro... i did that shit for almost 4 years.... quit that place in mid march and now i'm doin bout 35 hours a week and i feel much better.... i pulled many 6:30am-10pm shifts while i was there.... i'll never do that again... my son needs me around for him....


----------



## im on the grind

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 19 2007, 03:11 AM~9257777
> *fuck bro... i did that shit for almost 4 years.... quit that place in mid march and now i'm doin bout 35 hours a week and i feel much better.... i pulled many 6:30am-10pm shifts while i was there.... i'll never do that again... my son needs me around for him....
> *


i feel you on that one


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by im on the grind_@Nov 18 2007, 11:12 PM~9257780
> *i feel you on that one
> *


dude... the boss i work for now.... he was doin the same as me..... for like 20+ years.... now he's like fuck that shit.... we do half days probably once a week.... and if i ever run dry on cah he just asks how much i need..... i don't ask unless i gotta tho....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 19 2007, 05:11 AM~9257777
> *fuck bro... i did that shit for almost 4 years.... quit that place in mid march and now i'm doin bout 35 hours a week and i feel much better.... i pulled many 6:30am-10pm shifts while i was there.... i'll never do that again... my son needs me around for him....
> *


i only want to do it for a year or so.. i want to get me a new ride and save and put money back for a down payment.. im having my little cousin move in with us at the new place to help out to cut our bills almost in half so we can put money back to save.


----------



## im on the grind

what kind of car you got now tyler?


----------



## tyhodge07

same, the buick.. im wanting my own car again, something like a regal or a monte ss.. or a mini truck, dunno yet.. i might do an elco. ill have to see tho.. not something as heavy as my last 90tc with the heavy ass 5.0


----------



## im on the grind

i want this 79 monte landau thats just sitin in a yard rotting,it so beautiful tyler i know i can fix it up but im wonderin will i have the time cayse i start back work in dec


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 18 2007, 09:31 PM~9255294
> *did you say banbanbanbanbanban,on random shit
> *


yes cuz like most folks on here i dont like him.
we aint buddies partners,and friends.
he gets on my nerves with his smartasss remarks and he kept on sayin my name WHICH I TOLD HIM TO SHUTUP ABOUT which he didnt.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 19 2007, 07:32 AM~9258062
> *yes cuz like most folks on here i dont like him.
> we aint buddies partners,and friends.
> he gets on my nerves with his smartasss remarks and he kept on sayin my name WHICH I TOLD HIM TO SHUTUP ABOUT which he didnt.
> *


ok


----------



## dade county

sup fam :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Nov 19 2007, 12:15 AM~9256136
> *idk know all about this shit talking???but im just here to build and thats wat im going to do so here is sum mor pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## dade county

hey fam how yall doing today ,well heres a mock up of a bed for the doge truk im doing 

































comments please good or bad prefer construction critisism


----------



## rollinoldskoo

is that a little red wagon bed?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 20 2007, 06:07 PM~9268354
> *is that a little red wagon bed?
> *


nope sorry try agin


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good dade


----------



## dade county

sup 8 thanks homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 20 2007, 08:36 PM~9269493
> *looks good dade
> *


do you know what bed that is


----------



## julian blea

looks good love the rims??


----------



## dade county

sup spike


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Nov 20 2007, 08:46 PM~9269538
> *looks good love the rims??
> *


thanks homie


----------



## spikekid999

was that originaly a little red wagon? or just a a-100? either way ill be watchin the build up cuz its a dodge :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 20 2007, 08:48 PM~9269555
> *was that originaly a little red wagon? or just a a-100? either way ill be watchin the build up cuz its a dodge :biggrin:
> *


the truk is the truk that comes with the 40 ford with trailer ,i got a peterbuilt for the trailer ,the doge L-700 im trying something diffrent than im useto


----------



## spikekid999

ah ya i saw that kit at wally world last week when i picked up the camaro. i was thinkin bout gettin it but like the maro better. 

im just sittin here chillin workin on my road runner project. deciding if i should open up the doors or not


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 20 2007, 08:57 PM~9269624
> *ah ya i saw that kit at wally world last week when i picked up the camaro. i was thinkin bout gettin it but like the maro better.
> 
> im just sittin here chillin workin on my road runner project. deciding if i should open up the doors or not
> *


open them ,and im looking for a viper motor to go in my road runna,the kit isnt very good (the L-700)the doors are already opened ,the 40 sucks ,and the trailer is crooked ,but for 25$ its ok 3 kits in 1 its worth it to me ,and it has a lot of flash and mold seams ,and the directions are not very detailed ,no #s on the trees ,its a weird kit


----------



## spikekid999

ya the box art isnt that great either,that also strayed me from it,but it looks like the 40 ford could be a nice lil rat rod.

ive already opened up the trunk on the runner, but the left a-piller is broke and the right a piller is weak. im thinkin bout leavein the original motor in this one for once lol. i dropped a hemi in a 58 belvedere,a 85 camaro,a lil red express,and ive dropped a 488 v10 in a 70 cuda. i could drop a hemi or v10 in this one but ill save em for somethin else lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 20 2007, 09:13 PM~9269754
> *ya the box art isnt that great either,that also strayed me from it,but it looks like the 40 ford could be a nice lil rat rod.
> 
> ive already opened up the trunk on the runner, but the left a-piller is broke and the right a piller is weak. im thinkin bout leavein the original motor in this one for once lol. i dropped a hemi in a 58 belvedere,a 85 camaro,a lil red express,and ive dropped a 488 v10 in a 70 cuda. i could drop a hemi or v10 in this one but ill save em for somethin else lol
> *


the revel 40 ford is a better kit if you wanna do a rat rod thats the kit im doing in the bomb build off wea you get your v 10s holla at me on this and pm me rite quick i wanna ask you something


----------



## mademan

the bed is a deora. i have 2 of the orig. kits builtup that i got in an auction lot. as well as about 20 of the hot wheels 1968 deoras.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 20 2007, 09:18 PM~9269790
> *the bed is a deora.  i have 2 of the orig. kits builtup that i got in an auction lot. as well as about 20 of the hot wheels 1968 deoras.
> *


you win








im missind the rear grill the part that goes around the tail light ,can you help me with this prob


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 20 2007, 07:29 PM~9269835
> *you win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im missind the rear grill the part that goes around the tail light ,can you help me with this prob
> *


ill see what I can do. i have to go dig em out.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 21 2007, 04:09 AM~9272405
> *ill see what I can do. i have to go dig em out.
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## dade county

update on the L700,thanks 8-ball









































wut yall think fam


----------



## spikekid999

lookin good. those 54/5 chebby rear fenders? never noticed those were dully rear wheels either


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 21 2007, 06:40 PM~9276607
> *lookin good. those 54/5 chebby rear fenders?  never noticed those were dully rear wheels either
> *


there the lil red express truk fenders ,i got the light bar for the bed ,and some plastic fabs coming ,i would like some refrence pics of a zodiack to help me on the rest


----------



## spikekid999

at least your keeping it all mopar :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 21 2007, 06:48 PM~9276657
> *at least your keeping it all mopar :biggrin:
> *


yea its the right thing to do shit this truk comes with a gas motor ,i was thinking of putting my peterbuilt diesel motor in it ,that will be a jaw dropper


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 21 2007, 04:36 PM~9276592
> *update on the L700,thanks 8-ball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wut yall think fam
> *


WOW thats bad ass. yous a freak...
J/K :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 21 2007, 06:53 PM~9276685
> *WOW thats bad ass. yous a freak...
> J/K  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie ,and i am


----------



## dade county

sup mimi


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 21 2007, 06:54 PM~9276696
> *thanks homie ,and i am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


at least you aint afraid to admit it :biggrin: 


at least i aint the only one :roflmao: the new hot rod mag says mopar guys are a special :cheesy:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 21 2007, 06:59 PM~9276720
> *at least you aint afraid to admit it  :biggrin:
> at least i aint the only one :roflmao: the new hot rod mag says mopar guys are a special  :cheesy:
> *


like rideing the short bus to school special


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999

hahaha but no. i forgot to put crazy at the end of that sentance lol. im saprised i wasnt on the short bus lol,im forgetful enough and did poorly in school,didnt pay to much attention to anything as i wasnt interested


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 21 2007, 07:26 PM~9276877
> *hahaha but no. i forgot to put crazy at the end of that sentance lol. im saprised i wasnt on the short bus lol,im forgetful enough and did poorly in school,didnt pay to much attention to anything as i wasnt interested
> *


X2
i agravated them (teachers)to the point of tears ,throwing tantrums ,and a bunch of things that you should never see from a teacher


----------



## dade county

tomarrows mission


----------



## 2lowsyn

too.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 21 2007, 09:48 PM~9277921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too.
> *


i likes that but this is how i am


----------



## 2lowsyn




----------



## 8-Ball

looks good dade


----------



## rollinoldskoo

that fukkin thing looks crazy!!!!! i love it!!! keep it goin homie 




> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 21 2007, 01:36 PM~9276592
> *update on the L700,thanks 8-ball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wut yall think fam
> *


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 21 2007, 09:45 PM~9277898
> *X2
> i agravated them (teachers)to the point of tears ,throwing tantrums ,and a bunch of things that you should never see from a teacher
> *



lol in english class i would read hot rod mags instead of books or i would sleep. art class i was a student help or whatever and the teacher didnt have anything for me to do so i brought a model in and worked on it lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 21 2007, 05:52 PM~9278500
> *lol in english class i would read hot rod mags instead of books or i would sleep. art class i was a student help or whatever and the teacher didnt have anything for me to do so i brought a model in and worked on it lol
> *


you're proud of being uneducated???? :uh:


----------



## spikekid999

alls they taught at me school was a bunch of bullshit. i was never interested in school and personaly never will be. my dad and my grandpa (dads father) were the same way. like father like son


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 21 2007, 10:17 PM~9278178
> *that fukkin thing looks crazy!!!!! i love it!!! keep it goin homie
> *


thanks homies ,yo 8 holla at me


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good dade


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 21 2007, 11:07 PM~9278640
> *alls they taught at me school was a bunch of bullshit. i was never interested in school and personaly never will be. my dad and my grandpa (dads father) were the same way. like father like son
> *


you too i used to mess with the teacher i wasnt dumb or nothing i knew my shit i just didnt care i told the teacher how come she was boring ,she said (pardon me )and i told her im not the mayor so i cant do that ,and what did you do to go to jail man that shit went on for bout two weeks till i got an a for the semester


----------



## drnitrus

that truck is lookin bad ass

reto with a new school twist

get er done!!!!!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 22 2007, 03:37 AM~9280251
> *you too i used to mess with the teacher i wasnt dumb or nothing i knew my shit i just didnt care i told the teacher how come she was boring ,she said (pardon me )and i told her im not the mayor so i cant do that ,and what did you do to go to jail man that shit went on for bout two weeks till i got an a for the semester
> *


ya i knew enough,or paid attention enough to get by. every class i got D's and C's,get to shop and art i got A's....wounder why?? :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 22 2007, 09:29 AM~9280804
> *that truck is lookin bad ass
> 
> reto with a new school twist
> 
> get er done!!!!!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## dade county

ttt sup homies


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall uplaoding some pics of a project r buddy monte is workin on for me thanks homie pics when im done uploading


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 25 2007, 05:35 PM~9301378
> *whats up yall uplaoding some pics of a project r buddy monte is workin on for me thanks homie pics when im done uploading
> *


sup homies


----------



## spikekid999

hey dade any updates on the 700?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 26 2007, 01:41 PM~9310147
> *hey dade any updates on the 700?
> *


x-2 any updates from any of u homies? 

hows dade's 40 ford and the 8-balls' merc coming?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2007, 05:47 PM~9310744
> *x-2 any updates from any of u homies?
> 
> hows dade's 40 ford and the 8-balls' merc coming?
> *



X3


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2007, 07:47 PM~9310744
> *x-2 any updates from any of u homies?
> 
> hows dade's 40 ford and the 8-balls' merc coming?
> *



danm yall been waiting for results on them ,the forty im waiting on flocking ,


----------



## spikekid999

what about the 700??? :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 26 2007, 08:42 PM~9311472
> *what about the 700??? :biggrin:
> *



lol homie i didnt want it to burn me out ,cause i got a lot of body work to do to it ,so i got it sitting for now ,im trying a jused chevelle right now radio controled


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 26 2007, 03:36 PM~9311368
> *danm yall been waiting for results on them ,the forty im waiting on flocking ,
> *


yea.... u guys kinda dissappeared for a minute....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 26 2007, 08:54 PM~9311664
> *lol homie i didnt want it to burn me out ,cause i got a lot of body work to do to it ,so i got it sitting for now ,im trying a jused chevelle right now radio controled
> *


ah gotcha. ill be watchin for it.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2007, 08:58 PM~9311711
> *yea.... u guys kinda dissappeared for a minute....
> *


im always here homie ,i check win i wake up when i come home for lunch and at night ,im hooked here ,8-ball and the other members are off doing the responsible thing so they cant be on here all the time ,


----------



## 8-Ball

al right i said the other day i was goin to post up some pics of the project Monte is workin on for me here it is yall its a tight ass "model" 1:1 scale though
















































Thanks again homie i really do appreciate the good look out u did homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Whats the project ? Motor , brakes , Body work ? All you shown us is a busted down box right now Give us detail 8-Ball ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

finally he shows a picture of the 4-door box :biggrin: :biggrin: body in pretty good shape homie.... just needs the trunk lock shaved since it been plunged already and a new front fender....


----------



## 8-Ball

he pretty much doin engine and trans upgrade from the v6 that was in there to a 350 i might try to see if we can get a 454 into it. interior work t.v.'s on the inside lifted the suspension so it can fit 24's flowmaster exhaust with chevy bowtie tips. hey monte finally found the rims ima put on it homie my brother stumbled across some bigger ones then the 22's he had so the 24's will be fitting just right homie. and its some secret stuff also goin into it that after its done i will have that stuff listed.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

So Monte is a tool man after all ! And i thought he was just a tool !


----------



## 8-Ball

he a really cool dude we tryin to figure out what to do to the seats they r black cloth right now. i kinda want to get my name put in the headrest. or the bannana laffy taffy guys head on it and change the seats color


----------



## dade county

danm muthafukas ,you all cant say nothing, say high or something well fukit wusup ****** :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 28 2007, 01:45 AM~9321519
> *he pretty much doin engine and trans upgrade from the v6 that was in there to a 350 i might try to see if we can get a 454 into it. interior work t.v.'s on the inside lifted the suspension so it can fit 24's flowmaster exhaust with chevy bowtie tips. hey monte finally found the rims ima put on it homie my brother stumbled across some bigger ones then the 22's he had so the 24's will be fitting just right homie.  and its some secret stuff also goin into it that after its done i will have that stuff listed.
> *


we knew this dude that we met up at the golden rule, he had some 26's he was sellin off for 1200 with tires, clean as rims too.. he also had a vert, it was like a 68 something vert, it was a candy lime gold with ghost graphics and peanut butter guts.. it had the 26's on it, even had baggs, he was gonna sell it to my buddy for 5500 how it sat.. ran and everything too


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 28 2007, 07:27 PM~9326806
> *we knew this dude that we met up at the golden rule, he had some 26's he was sellin off for 1200 with tires, clean as rims too.. he also had a vert, it was like a 68 something vert, it was a candy lime gold with ghost graphics and peanut butter guts.. it had the 26's on it, even had baggs, he was gonna sell it to my buddy for 5500 how it sat.. ran and everything too
> *


the golden rule?
what the hell yall aint got a jc penney yall still goin on golden rule,,,,
name changed a long time ago,,,


----------



## low4oshow

wat up fam.i aint been on in a wile cuz my computer is going through a virus . right now i am on my psp. yall i shold be back on and postin builds in a week orso. but if someone needs anything just hit me up  :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whusssssssssssup i aint know psps had internet?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 28 2007, 08:53 PM~9327015
> *the golden rule?
> what the hell yall aint got a jc penney yall still goin on golden rule,,,,
> name changed a long time ago,,,
> *


 :uh: golden rule is a dealership that sells rims, and a few done out cars every now and than, theres a dude on here that got a neon from there thats all custom painted and interior and shit all done out.


----------



## tyhodge07

here ya go 8ball :0
http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/car/489237503.html


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up low and tyler we went to school with some of the dudes family


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 28 2007, 02:27 PM~9326806
> *we knew this dude that we met up at the golden rule, he had some 26's he was sellin off for 1200 with tires, clean as rims too.. he also had a vert, it was like a 68 something vert, it was a candy lime gold with ghost graphics and peanut butter guts.. it had the 26's on it, even had baggs, he was gonna sell it to my buddy for 5500 how it sat.. ran and everything too
> *



not like he could slamm it on 26s.... whats the baggs for?


----------



## maxxteezy

wheel clearance and ride hight adjustment.


----------



## DA_SQUID

:wave: :wave:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 29 2007, 09:43 PM~9336248
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


wusup homie


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall out for awhile had an accident at work my left index finger i took a good ***** of it out and for u that want pics i will get some up when i can get my camera off the charger this shit hurts and these pills is kickin in.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 29 2007, 11:47 PM~9337209
> *whats up yall out for awhile had an accident at work my left index finger i took a good ***** of it out and for u that want pics i will get some up when i can get my camera off the charger this shit hurts and these pills is kickin in.
> *


dawg you posed to cut the food ,how you holding up ?


----------



## 8-Ball

man iam in a tramendous amount of pain homie i out a good chunk of my finger tip it is just hangin onh by just alittle skin and i even got someof the mail the worse part was i tried to burn it first but that shit started to smell but then i just super glued it or at least tried but its split back open.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 30 2007, 12:12 AM~9337377
> *man iam in a tramendous amount of pain homie i out a good chunk of my finger tip it is just hangin onh by just alittle skin and i even got someof the mail the worse part was i tried to burn it first but that shit started to smell but then i just super glued it or at least tried but its split back open.
> *


bro get some cold sugar water ,and soak your finger in it once it softens up ,tape it together and keepit clean ,but if you got the nerve cut the rest of it off and call it history ,if you got some listerine mouth wash ,its a great thing to put on it and it will help your finger heal fast wichever way you go


----------



## 8-Ball

i poured some wiskey on it just now even though this shit burns like HELL i kno its goin to at least clean it out.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn.....


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 30 2007, 12:25 AM~9337469
> *i poured some wiskey on it just now even though this shit burns like HELL i kno its goin to at least clean it out.
> *


yea it will but you should drink the wisky it will help slow down your blood presser and help you deal with the pain


----------



## 8-Ball

shit i think ima be cool my mom just gave me a bottle of oxycodone so i should be feelin good really soon


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 30 2007, 12:30 AM~9337493
> *shit i think ima be cool my mom just gave me a bottle of oxycodone so i should be feelin real , real ,real good really soon
> *


is that oxycotton ,you talking bout


----------



## 8-Ball

yes sir. and i dont even feel shit right naw they should call that shit pain be gone


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 29 2007, 10:25 PM~9337469
> *i poured some wiskey on it just now even though this shit burns like HELL i kno its goin to at least clean it out.
> *



bwhaahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahaaaaaaa!!! :biggrin: 








sorry homie, I feel for ya.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

pics? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

wus up fam
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## low4oshow

wat up fam.j,you aint go to the hospital.it could infect your whole hand,and you will have to get it cut off.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 1 2007, 12:25 AM~9345698
> *wat up fam.j,you aint go to the hospital.it could infect your whole hand,and you will have to get it cut off.
> *


call him


----------



## low4oshow

thats what i was thinkin but he might be k.o.ed from the oxycotton


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 1 2007, 12:34 AM~9345780
> *thats what i was thinkin but he might be k.o.ed from the oxycotton
> *


lol that was yesta day call him


----------



## low4oshow

yea you right.callin em.


----------



## low4oshow

wat up fam.page 100 is on its way


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 1 2007, 03:02 PM~9348986
> *wat up fam.page 100 is on its way
> *


yep we should have a aniversiry party our 100th page aniversery


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## spikekid999

enough bullshittin wheres the pics??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

one post closer to your 100th page


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 1 2007, 06:47 PM~9350232
> * one post closer to your 100th page
> *


ttt


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 1 2007, 06:41 PM~9350180
> *enough bullshittin wheres the pics???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea yea dont get your panties in a bunch lol j/k no im not ,lol lol pics soon homie


----------



## dade county

wusup fam


----------



## dade county

ttt


----------



## low4oshow

wat happnin.


----------



## low4oshow

i am going to take pix of my 62 in a minute


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

13


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

12


----------



## low4oshow

10


----------



## low4oshow

9


----------



## low4oshow

ttt


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

3 more post


----------



## low4oshow

ttt


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

100!!!!!!!!


----------



## low4oshow

ttt


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 1 2007, 05:37 PM~9351496
> *i am going to take pix of my 62 in a minute
> *


long minute..... :uh: u kno the rule.....


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 1 2007, 11:10 PM~9351724
> *100!!!!!!!!
> *


you basterd ,lol well happy 100th page anniversarie homies


----------



## low4oshow

x2


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 2 2007, 12:58 AM~9352022
> *long minute.....  :uh: u kno the rule.....
> *


well see what had happend was. :biggrin: 
i am going to go and get some rechargeable batts tomorrow.and i hope to have some pix.i made a shop diorama a wileago.


----------



## dade county

wusup fam


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nuthin much worked a lil bit on the 300 the stang and of course the 63


----------



## low4oshow

wat up fam


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 1 2007, 06:58 PM~9352022
> *long minute.....  :uh: u kno the rule.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

LATER ILL TRY TO POST A NEW 1 IM WORKIN ON!!


----------



## crxlowrider

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 27 2007, 11:34 PM~9321432
> *al right i said the other day i was goin to post up some pics of the project Monte is workin on for me here it is yall its a tight ass "model" 1:1 scale though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again homie i really do appreciate the good look out u did homie
> *



IS THIS THE CAPRICE THAT I AM PAINTING FOR YOU 8_ball IN THE SPRING ?????????????? damn homie you said there was a DING not a half the fender pushed in damn bro your going to need a new fender before i even paint that bitch :twak: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## johnnyhop

i'm looking for 2 revell 1964 chevy impala's complete kits. i dont have money right now cuz i'm at shitty job corps but i'll trade something for it. i'll post pics this coming weekend of stuff that i will trade. i have to wait until then because of shitty job corps. NEVER GO THERE FOR SCHOOL.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop_@Dec 4 2007, 09:23 PM~9374578
> *i'm looking for 2 revell 1964 chevy impala's complete kits. i dont have money right now cuz i'm at shitty job corps but i'll trade something for it. i'll post pics this coming weekend of stuff that i will trade. i have to wait until then because of shitty job corps. NEVER GO THERE FOR SCHOOL.
> *


modelers wanted ads :twak:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 4 2007, 08:55 AM~9370080
> *
> 
> LATER ILL TRY TO POST A NEW 1 IM WORKIN ON!!
> *


that looks good homie lets see more pics of that


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 5 2007, 12:34 AM~9376934
> *that looks good homie lets see more pics of that
> *


x2


----------



## low4oshow

x2.did you ever make that clear hood


----------



## dade county

sup fam


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball+Dec 4 2007, 10:34 PM~9376934-->
> 
> 
> 
> that looks good homie lets see more pics of that
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Here are Few more!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low4oshow_@Dec 5 2007, 02:48 PM~9381358
> *x2.did you ever make that clear hood
> *


*Yeah, but im out of paint!!!!  *


----------



## dade county

sup fam


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nothin i jus got home my bus had to turn around and go thru a GANG of traffic cuz of the snow

OH YEA,,,I FORGOT THAT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,






 IM AT THE TOP OF THE PAGE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 6 2007, 05:41 PM~9390639
> *nothin i jus got home my bus had to turn around and go thru a GANG of traffic cuz of the snow
> *



so hows the weather up there


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

its hot and sunny,,,,,


























NO FUCKER ITS COLD OUTSIDE AND SNOWIN!!!!LOL!!


----------



## 8-Ball

he3y dade i will get u pics when we get this snow here in a few hours


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 6 2007, 02:41 PM~9390639
> *nothin i jus got home my bus had to turn around and go thru a GANG of traffic cuz of the snow
> 
> OH YEA,,,I FORGOT THAT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> IM AT THE TOP OF THE PAGE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize: :loco: j/k homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 7 2007, 05:50 AM~9395318
> *:uh:  :scrutinize:  :loco: j/k homie
> *


x2 ...................he was a first gen *** now hes a second gen *** dubble the *** i say, ok ok ok, fukit shoot him twice lol j/k, homie still a *** :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

LIKE YO MOMMA!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 7 2007, 11:50 PM~9401570
> *LIKE YO MOMMA!
> *



my mama couldnt have been a *** ,she love blak dick too much ,and if she was gay better for my dad ,shit wouldnt you like two women ,at the same time eating eachother while you bang one ,then the other common now ,be honest :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

something im workin on wut yall think


----------



## spikekid999

lookin good mayne. they make them in resins now too lol. cant wait to see this one done. did you finish the 700 yet? :biggrin: havent seen it in a while now


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 8 2007, 10:21 PM~9406597
> *lookin good mayne.  they make them in resins now too lol. cant wait to see this one done. did you finish the 700 yet? :biggrin: havent seen it in a while now
> *



the 700 is going ok just have some minor body work to do to it i had found the part i was missing so its on to more body work im trying to get the bed to match the cab,thats the real hard part


----------



## spikekid999

lol slap a bunch of bondo onto the back there and keep shaving it down till it matches


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 7 2007, 08:04 PM~9402068
> *my mama couldnt have been a *** ,she love blak dick too much ,and if she was gay better for my dad ,shit wouldnt you like two women ,at the same time eating eachother  while you bang one ,then the other common now ,be honest  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: homie just a kid still man... he probably got off the comp and went to the bathroom.... :barf:


----------



## low4oshow

wat up fam .
dade, thats a nice 2 dr


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Dec 8 2007, 11:35 PM~9406994-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: homie just a kid still man... he probably got off the comp and went to the bathroom....  :barf:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> probally who knows ,his familly pet was bad so , maby he went to spank his monkey :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-low4oshow_@Dec 8 2007, 11:57 PM~9407100
> *wat up fam .
> dade, thats a nice 2 dr
> *


thanks homie this one is comming out good so far


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 8 2007, 10:29 PM~9406655
> *lol slap a bunch of bondo onto the back there and keep shaving it down till it matches
> *



lol ,honestly thats what im doing


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 9 2007, 02:02 AM~9407846
> *probally who knows ,his familly pet was bad so , maby he went to spank his monkey  :biggrin:
> thanks homie this one is comming out good so far
> *


well actaully,
my dog that was sick not to long ago had to be put down the day before thanksgivin so u can check ya facts nextime


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 6 2007, 03:41 PM~9390639
> *nothin i jus got home my bus had to turn around and go thru a GANG of traffic cuz of the snow
> 
> OH YEA,,,I FORGOT THAT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> IM AT THE TOP OF THE PAGE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!
> *


Somebody likes to be on top huh ?


----------



## BODINE

charger is looking good...keep the pics coming


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 9 2007, 11:01 AM~9409467
> *charger is looking good...keep the pics coming
> *



X 2


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 9 2007, 02:03 AM~9407851
> *lol ,honestly thats what im doing
> *


lol. put the box on the left or right side of the cab just so it overlaps the bondo a lil bit and take a sharpie or somethin and trace the shape of the cab


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 9 2007, 10:15 AM~9408775
> *well actaully,
> my dog that was sick not to long ago had to  be put down the day before thanksgivin so u can check ya facts nextime
> *


homie take it ez ,im just fukin witcha ,sorry bout your dog ,seriously bro chill i mean you no harm lil homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Dec 9 2007, 01:01 PM~9409467-->
> 
> 
> 
> charger is looking good...keep the pics coming
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElRafa_@Dec 9 2007, 01:45 PM~9409638
> *X 2
> *



thanks homies


----------



## dade county

im getting tatted up today so im not going to do anything to the charger today ,im getting a few tats touched up and im getting one on my back of a dragon and two skulls wit gold teeth and fangs,heres pics of the door panels i did last night


----------



## spikekid999

comin out good mayne. :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball

lookin good dade whats up yall i will be gettin back in the game christmas eve yall so i will be active in the club thread again


----------



## ItalianStallion131

im not trying to start anything, but remember Carl Pendleton aka Carla, He got a Low4show MCC avatar on his messenger. Does he belong cause aint he banned from here?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 9 2007, 09:05 PM~9412572
> *im not trying to start anything, but remember Carl Pendleton aka Carla, He got a Low4show MCC avatar on his messenger. Does he belong cause aint he banned from here?
> *


to tell you the truth idk ,who is he ?


----------



## 8-Ball

i dont kno who he is either can we get a link to his profile


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 9 2007, 09:36 PM~9412852
> *i dont kno who he is either can we get a link to his profile
> *



x2


----------



## ItalianStallion131

hes been banned from LIL awhile back i think but his yahoo name is

Catkyblue


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Dec 9 2007, 09:43 PM~9412889
> *hes been banned from LIL awhile back i think but his yahoo name is
> 
> Catkyblue
> *


thanks homie


----------



## spikekid999

he aint banned,he just posted in the modelers wanted ads not to long ago, thats dubleduces. i think your thinkin of monteman,tip slow whatever he wants to be called.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

should i give him the bumper he needs or not


----------



## spikekid999

to me dubleduces is cool. we traded some shit and he never jipped me outta nothin.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hm i guess ill do it then.


----------



## low4oshow

wat up fam.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nuthin much finishin up the rear suspension on the 63 puttin the springs back on and got a new axle so im gona foil that here in a minute


----------



## low4oshow

coo.
dade i love what you doin with that.might have to make one of my own. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 9 2007, 11:26 PM~9413865
> *coo.
> dade i love what you doin with that.might have to make one of my own. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks and its not hard at least this kit has some interior goodies,like a head liner and most important side mouldings like the part were the glass meets the quarter glass on the inside of the car and rear panels this kit is awsome ill post more pics in a min


----------



## spikekid999

is it the uptown kit or a different one??


----------



## dade county

k heres pics of my door henges much easer to do for me
















hope you can see this well


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 10 2007, 12:16 AM~9414332
> *is it the uptown kit or a different one??
> *


its the testors kit


----------



## spikekid999

comin out nicely. 

got a pic of the box?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 10 2007, 12:39 AM~9414574
> *comin out nicely.
> 
> got a pic of the box?
> *


ill get it hold on


----------



## dade county

here you go


----------



## spikekid999

hmmm interesting. never seen that kit before. ive only seen the uptown kit and theres another one thats yellow on the box with the daytona stripes and stuff. the more i look at yours the more i wanna get it and make it a 2 door daytona


----------



## dade county

go to plastic-models .com and go to the testors page and youll see it there and the datona


----------



## dade county

heres the link
http://www.towerhobbies.com/plastic/listin..._car_model.html


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 10 2007, 01:39 AM~9415138
> *heres the link
> http://www.towerhobbies.com/plastic/listin..._car_model.html
> *


you are going to see select from these manufactures,click that and scroll down to testors


----------



## dade county

im going to bed now ill holla tomarrow


----------



## spikekid999

ill check it out.

peace


----------



## dade county

sup fam


----------



## spikekid999

sup homie. i cheecked out that site last night and i see there comin out with a 06 charger squad car now too :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 10 2007, 05:35 PM~9419503
> *sup homie. i cheecked out that site last night and i see there comin out with a 06 charger squad car now too :0  :biggrin:
> *


yes they are ,you gonna get one


----------



## spikekid999

id like to but i aint got a credit card. hopefully walmart will carry em lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 10 2007, 05:43 PM~9419554
> *id like to but i aint got a credit card. hopefully walmart will carry em lol
> *


thats my delima too ,i had got my hobby shop owner ,to order them for me,hes got more for me ,he just dont put them on the floor ,he keeps them in the back for me ,he should be getting the photo etch parts for me ,do you have a hobby shop around you


----------



## spikekid999

theres one but its in minesota and i dont like driveing over there cuz well,people there cant drive worth shit and i aint got insurance on my car and it required over there.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 10 2007, 05:50 PM~9419611
> *theres one but its in minesota and i dont like driveing over there cuz well,people there cant drive worth shit and i aint got insurance on my car and it required over there.
> *


lol thats why insurance is required


----------



## spikekid999

lol true. i know the daytona charger is on ebay,maybe ill wait till the squad is up on there lol


----------



## dade county

well let me see what i can do for you,cuz i told him that ill probaly will beable to sell some stuff for him so if theres something you want holla at me and ill have him order it but it wont be the same price as on the web sight ,hes gonna jack up the price ,the charger was 24$ i paid 30 so thats how it is ,but if you want something all youll haveto pay is part and shipping ,is that cool wit you


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 9 2007, 11:36 PM~9415099
> *hmmm interesting. never seen that kit before. ive only seen the uptown kit and theres another one thats yellow on the box with the daytona stripes and stuff. the more i look at yours the more i wanna get it and make it a 2 door daytona
> *


it has a opening gas door! :cheesy:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 10 2007, 05:59 PM~9419673
> *it has a opening gas door! :cheesy:
> *


yep


----------



## spikekid999

i know the daytona charger is on ebay for anywhere from $19-$25 plus shipping

maybe ill wait till the squad is up on there lol


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 10 2007, 06:43 PM~9419554
> *id like to but i aint got a credit card. hopefully walmart will carry em lol
> *


use pre paid card


----------



## spikekid999

naw. honestly i dont trust myself with a credit card or anything lol :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 10 2007, 08:29 PM~9420900
> *naw. honestly i dont trust myself with a credit card or anything lol :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## dade county

ttt sup homies


----------



## dade county

ttt sup homies


----------



## spikekid999

thanks for inviting me to the club homies


----------



## spikekid999

as im sure everyone knows this is my current project,money eater. 75 dodge dart sport

















future project, dodge ramcharger








gotta fix the body.....somehow

















another future project.f-150 for my elenore tow vehicle

















and heres elenore

















also gonna build another garage. the one in the box is the old one i built outta legos lol


----------



## dade county

also gonna build another garage. the one in the box is the old one i built outta legos lol








[/quote]

looks good good thinking on this ,and wea you got that gone fishing kit from i want one


----------



## dade county

spike i forgot to add welcome to the club homie ,


----------



## spikekid999

thanks homie.  

i had got the gone fishin set off ebay,gave up $25 for it and its got a fucked up body that wasnt mentioned :uh:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 12 2007, 10:33 PM~9440000
> *thanks homie.
> 
> i had got the gone fishin set off ebay,gave up $25 for it and its got a fucked up body that wasnt mentioned :uh:
> *


soak it in hot water then afix it so that its straight and let it cool in the water


----------



## spikekid999

ill have to try that. my dad set heat up the oven and put it in there for a lil bit and take it out and hold the sides where they should be....but i dont wanna do that and warp it any worse then it is


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 12 2007, 10:38 PM~9440053
> *ill have to try that. my dad set heat up the oven and put it in there for a lil bit and take it out and hold the sides where they should be....but i dont wanna do that and warp it any worse then it is
> *


i agree with you or you can use a blow dryer on just the part thats fuked up


----------



## spikekid999

my lil blue express.








with a transplanted hemi









57 belveder on 22z. i also transplanted a hemi in it but forgot to take a pic of it


----------



## dade county

looks good homie


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 12 2007, 10:41 PM~9440080
> *i agree with you or you can use a blow dryer on just the part thats fuked up
> *


ill try the hot water thing 1st and if that dont work ill try the blow dryer. itll be awhile before i get to it though cuz im gonna build the f-150 after the dart and im gettin a dakota from 3wheelinfleet. plus i dunno what im gonna do with it yet


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 12 2007, 10:52 PM~9440184
> *ill try the hot water thing 1st and if that dont work ill try the blow dryer. itll be awhile before i get to it though cuz im gonna build the f-150 after the dart and im gettin a dakota from 3wheelinfleet. plus i dunno what im gonna do with it yet
> *




for starters you could build it :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

lol i gotta fix it 1st. its a 4wd but i wanna convert it to 2wd and put some different rims on it.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 12 2007, 10:59 PM~9440260
> *lol i gotta fix it 1st. its a 4wd but i wanna convert it to 2wd and put some different rims on it.
> *


and you said you dont kno what you wanna do with it


----------



## dade county

hey homie i gotta get on this fairlane ,i gotta fiinish it b4 christmas


----------



## spikekid999

ight homie. ill keep postin the rest of my pics lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 12 2007, 11:04 PM~9440308
> *ight homie. ill keep postin the rest of my pics lol
> *


 k holla at cha later


----------



## low4oshow

welcome to da club spikekid :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

thanks homie


----------



## 8-Ball

welcome in spikekidd999


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Stacking numbers and builders ! Lets see some new builds LOW4SHOW  crew !


----------



## 8-Ball

soon as i find a person to do some spray paintin i will have some or once they cut my hours back at work i have some to finish up


----------



## spikekid999

heres my chargers. 67,68,69,70,05/06. now i gotta get a 71

















85 camaro (with a hemi of course :biggrin: ),71 cuda,and 70 challenger









my 64,65 mali wagon,and my 66 mali wagon









mitsu elcipse with a blown small block mopar motor

















70 pro touring cuda with a transplanted 488 v10


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 12 2007, 11:26 PM~9440619
> *welcome in spikekidd999
> *


thanks homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 12 2007, 05:59 PM~9440260
> *lol i gotta fix it 1st. its a 4wd but i wanna convert it to 2wd and put some different rims on it.
> *


its a snap kit with a one-piece chassis with the suspension and motor molded on.... no opening hood either....


----------



## spikekid999

nope its got sepreat suspension,motor,transfercase,opening hood. its not very detailed though. sad thing is i think the boat has more detail then the truck


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 12 2007, 07:37 PM~9441234
> *nope its got sepreat suspension,motor,transfercase,opening hood. its not very detailed though. sad thing is i think the boat has more detail then the truck
> *


my bad.... thought u meant the dakota.....


----------



## spikekid999

not sure bout the dakota,aint got it yet. i think he said he was gonna ship it out on friday. what company was yours? i think this one is lindberg (sp)


----------



## rollinoldskoo

same one.... they only ever made it as a snap kit or promo (which was just a pre-assembled snap kit)


----------



## spikekid999

was it hard to lower?? im gettin some red n orange spokes from him to (3wheelinfleet) and i plan on puttin the orange spoke on it :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 12 2007, 07:59 PM~9441387
> *was it hard to lower?? im gettin some red n orange spokes from him to (3wheelinfleet) and i plan on puttin the orange spoke on it :biggrin:
> *


i basically hacked the molded on suspension off and made new axle holes higher up to get it to lay...  i grinded out some of the front fender top to get it down a bit more too.... excuse the dust....


----------



## spikekid999

ill have to look at it better when i get it. with the rims in tires im usein i shouldnt have to grind out the tops of the fenders like you since theyll be a lil smaller then your tires


----------



## dade county

sup fam


----------



## spikekid999

just chillin. just got back from my grandparents house


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 13 2007, 02:23 PM~9444894
> *just chillin. just got back from my grandparents house
> *


so you smell like ben gay ,cool 

































j/k homie,you had fun ,?


----------



## spikekid999

no i dont smell like ben gay lol. 

my grandparents got a new lock on there door and when they got back from my lil bros x-mas program my grandmas key didnt work and my grandpas was in the house. they have a hole that goes into teh basement but i couldnt fit so my grandpa had to kick the door in.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 13 2007, 05:30 PM~9446448
> *no i dont smell like ben gay lol.
> 
> my grandparents got a new lock on there door and when they got back from my lil bros x-mas program my grandmas key didnt work and my grandpas was in the house. they have a hole that goes into teh basement but i couldnt fit so my grandpa had to kick the door in.
> *


danm granpa has a mean kick ,you betta be carefull ,so is everything straight how bad was the door after granpa raided his crib


----------



## spikekid999

ya everythings cool. door aint to bad,i think he glued and clamped it after i left. my grandma called menards and spoke to the manager or someone bout it cuz the 2 keys that came with the lock were totally different.. luckaly they still got the deadbolt so they can still lock it


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 13 2007, 06:01 PM~9446659
> *ya everythings cool. door aint to bad,i think he glued and clamped it after i left. my grandma called menards and spoke to the manager or someone bout it cuz the 2 keys that came with the lock were totally different.. luckaly they still got the deadbolt so they can still lock it
> *


thats good


----------



## dade county

im going to take pics of the fairlane im doing ,its going to be a replica of a 1:1 that my friend is giveing his wife for xmas ,she owns the car


----------



## dade county

this is were im at now i started last night 
heres the kit 
















heres the trunk lid already cut and lipped








heres the trunk jamb








and the underside of the trunk








wut yall think, i have refrence pics too


----------



## dade county

i guess no ones home right now :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

lookin good. i wanna do the trunk lip on my dart like that but its gonna be hard since theres hardly anything for the tops of the quarters and the only thing seperating the rear window and the trunk is the trim


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 13 2007, 08:22 PM~9447823
> *lookin good. i wanna do the trunk lip on my dart like that but its gonna be hard since theres hardly anything for the tops of the quarters and the only thing seperating the rear window and the trunk is the trim
> *


thanks homie ,i did something like that ,and what i did was lay the interior buket in with the back seat in (if seprate)then cut some styrene to fit over the back seat ,turn over like you was looking at the under carage and glue it at the lip on the body add another piece close to the lip to support the lip tothe body then try removeing the interior buket if it doesnt come out trim away from th part thats closest to the back seatuntill the interior buket comes out freely once you got that done then you have a place to ad the henges and have support for you to do the jambs 


heres some progress pics


----------



## spikekid999

looks nice but whats with all the pink lol


on mine i got the trunk hinge mounted to the underside of the rear shelf. i still gotta mount the magnet side of teh subs to the underside to. i was thinkin bout doin the jamb the way you did,but where it goes up to support the lid, have it a lil short and add like a lil rubber hose around it to resemble the gasket


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 13 2007, 11:18 PM~9449486
> *looks nice but whats with all the pink lol
> on mine i got the trunk hinge mounted to the underside of the rear shelf. i still gotta mount the magnet side of teh subs to the underside to. i was thinkin bout doin the jamb the way you did,but where it goes up to support the lid, have it a lil short and add like a lil rubber hose around it to resemble the gasket
> *


the pink is actually a red marker i like it better than the black its softer on my eyes win i look at the small trims


----------



## spikekid999

ah i see


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 13 2007, 11:24 PM~9449523
> *ah i see
> *


i just got the passenger door opened and you kno this is going to be a stock build


----------



## spikekid999

im workin on the interior for my dart right now. got the rear side panels almost finished,pretty much got the right door panel finished,just gotta paint it and get a arm rest,window crank,and do somethin for the door handle. im workin on the left door panel right now. im useing cruzinlows foam :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

what up fam.yall might see some progress in a week.i hope


----------



## spikekid999

workin on my interior panels still. ill get pics up in the mornin in my darts build thread


----------



## low4oshow

coo


----------



## dade county

help me someone ,i need another 66 fairlane kit asap i cut the door on it and lost it ,i tore up my room and still cant find it ,its the drivers door thats missing


----------



## spikekid999

hey homie i got a junk body here. it needs to be striped but the drivers door is good


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 14 2007, 02:36 AM~9450920
> *hey homie i got a junk body here. it needs to be striped but the drivers door is good
> *


thanks i found the door ,anyway how much you want for it


----------



## spikekid999

ill give it to you if you want it. its not that great of shape. my friend had filled in the taillights cuz he was making a old skool race car out of it. not sure what happened to the rest of it,alls i got is the body with a fucked up grille n front bumper


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 14 2007, 12:41 PM~9452866
> *ill give it to you if you want it. its not that great of shape. my friend had filled in the taillights cuz he was making a old skool race car out of it. not sure what happened to the rest of it,alls i got is the body with a fucked up grille n front bumper
> *


cool ill take it ,let me send your truk first ,is that fare ,


----------



## spikekid999

ight thats cool. after i get the truck ill put the fairlane in the box and send it back lol


----------



## spikekid999

got some work done on the door panels of the dart project. bottom of page three and four. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=377545


----------



## rollinoldskoo

keep up the good work guys.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

im tryin :biggrin: this dart is my 1st all out build,and i think its turnin out good


----------



## dade county

wusup fam ,hey spike i cant open the link duno y but i cant ,


----------



## spikekid999

it works for me. i just put the link to my project money eater thread


----------



## spikekid999

sup fuckers :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 15 2007, 10:09 PM~9461786
> *sup fuckers :biggrin:
> *


nuttin much fuker


----------



## spikekid999

lol. i had a b-day party for my lil bro today so i didnt get shit done to the seats for my dart,plus my mom cant find the hot glue gun either :angry: i gotta go to bed now though, gotta get up early and go to my grandparents in the AM


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 16 2007, 02:07 AM~9463021
> *lol. i had a b-day party for my lil bro today so i didnt get shit done to the seats for my dart,plus my mom cant find the hot glue gun either :angry: i gotta go to bed now though, gotta get up early and go to my grandparents in the AM
> *


its already am homie :biggrin: im working on my fairlane still need a few things but its all gud im going to do the last door then jamb it all up then if im not too sleepy ill prime it up


----------



## mcloven




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Dec 16 2007, 09:24 AM~9463550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks pretty cool with them rims on it,now it needs to be candyed or flaked out


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Dec 16 2007, 09:24 AM~9463550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have a store close by were you can get some sray paint if not or you dont have the money for them ill hook you up ,holla at me wit a pm and we can work something out :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 16 2007, 05:40 PM~9465668
> *do you have a store close by were you can get some sray paint if not or you dont have the money for them ill hook you up ,holla at me wit a pm and we can work something out  :thumbsup:
> *



im sorry ,homie besides the p/j they look great


----------



## dade county

fairlane updates 
























































what yall think


----------



## old low&slo

oh hell yeah homie 
nice cuts and jamb work !!!!!!!
I like that body style. what color you gonna paint it ???
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
keep us posted.


----------



## spikekid999

looks good man


----------



## mcloven

nice


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 16 2007, 08:09 PM~9466299
> *oh hell yeah homie
> nice cuts and jamb work !!!!!!!
> I like that body style. what color you gonna paint it ???
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> keep us posted.
> *


thanks homie its basicaly a stock build, the rims are the same and im post to get the color code my friend wants it to be xactly like his, the color is a factory goldish green, nice color ,and the car is a show winner hes got sevral best in show awards i need some more pics from him that hes sneaking ,cause he dont want his wife to know bout her xmas present :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

this is my pant black and candy green


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Dec 16 2007, 08:21 PM~9466348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my pant black and candy green
> *


thats fuckin nice


----------



## mcloven

buick and the crew feal free to put the peoples user names over each homie


----------



## mcloven

thanks


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Dec 16 2007, 08:21 PM~9466348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my pant black and candy green
> *


thats a fukin sweet color


----------



## mcloven

thanks man heres the entire Low4oShow group 














t


----------



## 8-Ball

that green one looks good as hell homie and dade that fairlane is comin along real good


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 16 2007, 09:01 PM~9466516
> *that green one looks good as hell homie and dade that fairlane is comin along real good
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 8-Ball

doublebueces u still got the rims that came with that wildcat can i get a pic of them cause i might need them if they r the ones i think they r


----------



## mcloven

there just buick rallys the pics are blurry


----------



## mcloven

how can i get clear pics of the rims


----------



## spikekid999

magnify glass


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 16 2007, 10:36 PM~9466875
> *magnify glass
> *


x2


----------



## spikekid999

or maybe those glasses on the shelf in the background lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 16 2007, 11:32 PM~9467143
> *or maybe those glasses on the shelf in the background lol
> *


lol


----------



## dade county

wusup fam i think i got the foam ,least i think i got it ,the kind that crusinlow does his guts with im gonna post a pic in a minnute


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 16 2007, 06:32 PM~9467143
> *or maybe those glasses on the shelf in the background lol
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 17 2007, 10:15 PM~9472978
> *wusup fam i think i got the foam ,least i think i got it ,the kind that crusinlow does his guts with im gonna post a pic in a minnute
> *


whatcha gonna use it on??


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 17 2007, 10:23 PM~9473054
> *whatcha gonna use it on??
> *


duno yet but i am gonna try it out im trying to get this fukin camra to download these fukin pics first there refrence pics of the fairlane


----------



## spikekid999

should do a full radical or somethin and use it in that


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 17 2007, 10:36 PM~9473148
> *should do a full radical or somethin and use it in that
> *


yer right but first i wanna do a test buket first so i can get flamiler with the material


----------



## spikekid999

its really easy to work with. i shoulda prolly did that but i aint got much foam,plus i wanted to get started on the darts interior lol :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

yo dade if that foam dont work right for ya i got the good shit LOL.....if it dont keep the design nice and deep like the foam i got :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

ok after restartng my computer i got the refrence pics loaded ,now comes the foam pics ...........are these the right ones


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 17 2007, 10:47 PM~9473227
> *yo dade if that foam dont work right for ya i got the good shit LOL.....if it dont keep the design nice and deep like the foam i got :biggrin:
> *


lol fosho homie ill holla at you


----------



## spikekid999

looks like the right foam


----------



## cruzinlow

allright homie but try wat you got for now, see how it works for ya :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 17 2007, 10:54 PM~9473304
> *allright homie but try wat you got for now, see how it works for ya :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


sure will :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball

a fool where u get that from


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 18 2007, 12:03 AM~9474008
> *a fool where u get that from
> *


walmart in the arts and crafts section ,is close to the hot glue guns on the very bottom shelf i almost didnt see it


----------



## dade county

fairlane updates 
































and heres my refrence pic i can doit but i dont think it will work since theres not enuf room between the door and the jamb 








and this is from the actual car im building from and thats the paint color


----------



## cruzinlow

lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 17 2007, 08:44 PM~9474812
> *lookin good homie :thumbsup:
> *


x-2


----------



## spikekid999

looks good homie.

you can do the jamb work but i think you may need to shave the part that comes up form the floor down a lil, if you look at it in the referance pic and the model,yours is a lil tall


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good homie keep that shit goin lets see some more pics homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 18 2007, 01:48 AM~9474828
> *looks good homie.
> 
> you can do the jamb work but i think you may need to shave the part that comes up form the floor down a lil, if you look at it in the referance pic and the model,yours is a lil tall
> *


i kno but that part im not concerned about its the part wea the striker is you see how its formed


----------



## spikekid999

just put a thin coat of bondo on it or something and form it


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 18 2007, 01:55 AM~9474860
> *just put a thin coat of bondo on it or something and form it
> *


im thinkin bout useing plastic i have all the thicknesses they hav to offer im just worried bout closeing the door and the measurements of the door panel its gonna thro it all off ill have to shave the panel down some and add to the rear pannel ,and this kit has to be done by xmas


----------



## spikekid999

ya i figured if you used bondo or some sort of modelin puddy youd be able to mold it better. then make the stricker plate deal from a piece of paper clip or somethin (on the jam) then make the latch itself on the door from a thin piece of plastic.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 18 2007, 10:41 PM~9480686
> *ya i figured if you used bondo or some sort of modelin puddy youd be able to mold it better. then make the stricker plate deal from a piece of paper clip or somethin (on the jam) then make the latch itself on the door from a thin piece of plastic.
> *


good idea


----------



## spikekid999

:biggrin: i get those from time to time


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 18 2007, 10:51 PM~9480752
> *:biggrin: i get those from time to time
> *



lol i ignore mine


----------



## spikekid999

i shoulda did that yesterday but i didnt :angry:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 18 2007, 11:02 PM~9480814
> *i shoulda did that yesterday but i didnt :angry:
> *


see y i do it ,i stoped the fairlane for a minute ,to do a lil work on my charger


----------



## spikekid999

ya i stoped on the dart for a lil while after this happened last night after my not so good,good idea


























:angry: :machinegun: :banghead:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 18 2007, 11:08 PM~9480864
> *ya i stoped on the dart for a lil while after this happened last night after my not so good,good idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry: :machinegun: :banghead:
> *


eewww wtf hapend to the hood


----------



## spikekid999

well i stripped it a few days ago cuz the paint got fucked up so i primed it yesterday at about 2:30 pm and at about 6 or so it was still sticky so i set on top my lil desk lamp to help dry it and it was there for probably 5 min or so and well,thats what happened. so ive gotta try n fix it,and if that dont work i gotta make one from a duster hood


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 18 2007, 11:18 PM~9480948
> *well i stripped it a few days ago cuz the paint got fucked up so i primed it yesterday at about 2:30 pm and at about 6 or so it was still sticky so i set on top my lil desk lamp to help dry it and it was there for probably 5 min or so and well,thats what happened. so ive gotta try n fix it,and if that dont work i gotta make one from a duster hood
> *


what year is it ,i got a few mopars


----------



## spikekid999

the box says 75 plymouth duster, its purple with a big ugly hood scoop and its by AMT :uh:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 18 2007, 11:30 PM~9481050
> *the box says 75 plymouth duster, its purple with a big ugly hood scoop and its by AMT :uh:
> *


theres a duster at walmart,let me see how much i get friday and ill get it and send it and the truk


----------



## spikekid999

im guessin the one they got is the 71 duster. if it is the 71 dont sweat it,i got a couple of those hoods. ill just work with what i got


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 18 2007, 11:37 PM~9481111
> *im guessin the one they got is the 71 duster. if it is the 71 dont sweat it,i got a couple of those hoods. ill just work with what i got
> *



fine be like that then j/k homie ,ok then


----------



## spikekid999

lol thanks anyways homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 19 2007, 12:19 AM~9481520
> *lol thanks anyways homie
> *


its cool homie


----------



## spikekid999

while i went to town to get my lil bro a x-mas gift i went to radioshack and picked up a 5 pack of resistors for $1.04. im gonna use one on my dart for the amp fuse block. 









and of course i forgot to get a 4 sale sign or two while i was at walmart :banghead: o well at least i got my lil bros x-mas gift....a 94 impala donk


----------



## spikekid999

what up fam


----------



## mcloven

what it dew spike


----------



## spikekid999

chillin with my dog


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 19 2007, 04:15 PM~9485415
> *chillin with my dog
> *


rogh rogh dade county wags tail


----------



## spikekid999

hahaha :roflmao:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 19 2007, 07:21 PM~9486834
> *hahaha :roflmao:
> *


ruff ruff grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## dade county

a lil sumtin sumtin 








my first attemt at photo etch 









the wheel color 









the undies 















the hood 
the trunk


----------



## dade county

i forgot these


----------



## rollinoldskoo

lookin good.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2007, 02:03 AM~9490229
> *lookin good....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie its a pearl plum and white no clear yet ,just the undies ,and rims


----------



## spikekid999

x2. i need a set of rims like that except green. i got a set of green from marky mark but it aint got individual spokes like that


----------



## 8-Ball

damn hmie that is llookin tight as hell good job kin folk


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 20 2007, 02:06 AM~9490253
> *x2. i need a set of rims like that except green. i got a set of green from marky mark but it aint got individual spokes like that
> *


 i dont remember what number they was but there the two piece set


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 20 2007, 02:06 AM~9490255
> *damn hmie that is llookin tight as hell good job kin folk
> *


bet dat up pimpin


----------



## dade county

im callin it a night folks ,holla at yall tomarrow


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 19 2007, 09:08 PM~9490273
> *i dont remember what number they was but there the two piece set
> *


looks like pegasus #1109s....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county+Dec 20 2007, 02:10 AM~9490295-->
> 
> 
> 
> im callin it a night folks ,holla at yall tomarrow
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 peace out yall
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2007, 02:15 AM~9490326
> *looks like pegasus #1109s....
> *


how much for a set of green spokes,chrome lip??


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 19 2007, 09:18 PM~9490350
> *how much for a set of green spokes,chrome lip??
> *


like this?


----------



## spikekid999

ya but maybe a lighter green like this if possible









theses are the ones i got from mark


----------



## dade county

sup fam


----------



## spikekid999

workin on a duster hood for the dart :uh:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 20 2007, 06:04 PM~9494393
> *workin on a duster hood for the dart :uh:
> *


thats cool how is it coming along


----------



## spikekid999

well im lookin through my bin for another hood i know i got incase i fuck this one up or somethin. last night i put the levers on the steering column and cut holes in the rear shelf for the subs and put the cone and magnet together


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 20 2007, 06:12 PM~9494454
> *well im lookin through my bin for another hood i know i got incase i fuck this one up or somethin. last night i put the levers on the steering column and cut holes in the rear shelf for the subs and put the cone and magnet together
> *


cool im foiling the 60 now ,and hope fully ill be able to clear it tonight


----------



## spikekid999

cool. hows the fairlane goin??


----------



## dade county

60 updates cleared and foiled 
































these wer the best pics out of 8 ,ill get better pics tomarro once it dries fully and theres sunlight


----------



## 8-Ball

loks cool homie can we get pics of the 1:1 u building it after


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 21 2007, 02:03 AM~9498881
> *loks cool homie can we get pics of the 1:1 u building it after
> *


im doing a diffrent kit for the 1/1 its a fairlane ,and im waiting on buddy to get me the color code for the paint ,this 60 impy is something i started cause i had photo etch detail set for it


----------



## spikekid999

60 looks good dade. i like the bottom color


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 21 2007, 02:10 AM~9498933
> *60 looks good dade.  i like the bottom color
> *


thats a lexus color its tight as fuk i got bout a pint of it ,and i just found out that the body shop at my job now has the codes for candies ,ooohhhh im gonna be pimpin ,oh thanks homie


----------



## DA_SQUID

WAS UP FAM. I KNO I HAVENT BEEN IN HERE ALOT
IVE BEEN BUSY WORKIN ON REDOING ALL OF MY MODELS
ILL POST PICS LIKE IN 3 DAYS CUZ IM GETTING A CAMERA FOR X-MAS


----------



## mcloven

NICE WHATS EVERY ONE WORKIN ON IM DOING A 67 IMPALA 64 AND A 63


----------



## dade county

sup fam


----------



## low4oshow

WAS UP FAM. I KNO I HAVENT BEEN IN HERE ALOT
IVE BEEN BUSY.havent touched a model in about 3 weeks


----------



## spikekid999

well i was having a hell of a time trying to get the bodyline right on the duster hood...so i just got done smearin the original dart hood with puddy


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 22 2007, 12:31 AM~9506046
> *WAS UP FAM. I KNO I HAVENT BEEN IN HERE ALOT
> IVE BEEN BUSY.havent touched a model in about 3 weeks
> *


that suks


----------



## dade county

sup fam


----------



## spikekid999

doin more work on the jambs of my dart


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 22 2007, 10:33 PM~9511139
> *doin more work on the jambs of my dart
> *


cool


----------



## spikekid999

ya,figured id take another break from the hood lol. got a prime it and see how much more work i gotta do hno:


----------



## spikekid999

what you workin on dade??


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 22 2007, 11:39 PM~9511500
> *what you workin on dade??
> *


this fairlane im detailing the motor and this shit is hard


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 23 2007, 12:19 AM~9511670
> *this fairlane im detailing the motor and this shit is hard
> *


what up homie ?????????
how you doin ???
everything everything ????????


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 23 2007, 12:22 AM~9511687
> *what up homie ?????????
> how you doin ???
> everything everything ????????
> *


everything straight ,im just catchin hell on this build ,i gotta have it done by xmas morning


----------



## old low&slo

well then get on homie like I know you can lol !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 23 2007, 12:27 AM~9511703
> *everything straight ,im just catchin hell on this build ,i gotta have it done by xmas morning
> *


get yo ass in gear man lol only a couple days left


----------



## [email protected]

*Sup Fam!!!!*


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by old low&slo+Dec 23 2007, 12:32 AM~9511726-->
> 
> 
> 
> well then get on homie like I know you can lol !!!!! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-spikekid999_@Dec 23 2007, 12:44 AM~9511807
> *get yo ass in gear man lol only a couple days left
> *



ill post pics of the interior later tonight


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

SUP FAM!

TODAY AROUND 3 30 HERE I GOT ME A 76 CAPRICE FROM HOBBYTOWN USA!
NOW ITS 11 19 AND ALL I HAVE TO DO IS ORDER SOME WHEELS AND PAINT AND FOIL IT AND IM DONE!THE INTERIOR IS DONE


AND BTW TOMOROW IS CHRISTMAS EVE AND I GET TO OPEN 1 PRESENT!
SO IM HOPIN ITS A CAMERA [IF MY MOMMA AND DADDY BOUGHT ME ONE LOL]
WELL IM OFF TO BED HOMIES!


----------



## spikekid999

well i was gonna prime the dart today but NO it had to snow ALL FUCKIN DAY :angry: we got about a foot of snow just today


----------



## low4oshow

wat up fam christmas eve.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 24 2007, 12:34 AM~9518285
> *well i was gonna prime the dart today but NO it had to snow ALL FUCKIN DAY :angry:  we got about a foot of snow just today
> *



pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 24 2007, 01:09 AM~9518483
> *wat up fam christmas eve.
> *


sup homie yep xmas eve going to wurk tho wich suks :angry: im not going to sleep tomarrow gotta compleet the fairlane


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 24 2007, 02:07 AM~9518727
> *pics or it didnt happen  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: this pic was takin from my kitchen window at about noon,and it didnt stop till bout 9 or so. i shoulda takin a pic but at around 3 or 4 i had to go shovel out the doghouse cuz his door was half way blocked from the snow


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 88mcls+Dec 23 2007, 07:20 PM~9518210-->
> 
> 
> 
> SUP FAM!
> 
> TODAY AROUND 3 30 HERE I GOT ME A 76 CAPRICE FROM HOBBYTOWN USA!
> NOW ITS  11 19 AND ALL I HAVE TO DO IS ORDER SOME WHEELS AND PAINT AND FOIL IT AND IM DONE!THE INTERIOR IS DONE
> AND BTW TOMOROW IS CHRISTMAS EVE AND I GET TO OPEN 1 PRESENT!
> SO IM HOPIN ITS A CAMERA [IF MY MOMMA AND DADDY BOUGHT ME ONE LOL]
> WELL IM OFF TO BED HOMIES!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dade county_@Dec 23 2007, 09:07 PM~9518727
> *pics or it didnt happen  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

still nothing here, it all melted and just freezing


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 23 2007, 09:18 PM~9518770
> *still nothing here, it all melted and just freezing
> *


i'll be nice...... :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:wave:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 24 2007, 02:17 AM~9518766
> *:biggrin:
> *


if i get a camera today! hno: :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 24 2007, 02:15 AM~9518758
> *:biggrin: this pic was takin from my kitchen window at about noon,and it didnt stop till bout 9 or so. i shoulda takin a pic but at around 3 or 4 i had to go shovel out the doghouse cuz his door was half way blocked from the snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



danm that looks like fun ,i wish i was there and its pretty too


----------



## spikekid999

it aint fun when you have to shovel n snow blow it


----------



## julian blea

wats up fam???hey 8 ball have u started the caddy yet??????


----------



## 8-Ball

the resin caddy is goin through the prep stages im tryin to find the right paint and i got a few other kits im bout to start crankin out i will keep yall posted


----------



## 8-Ball

the resin caddy is goin through the prep stages im tryin to find the right paint and i got a few other kits im bout to start crankin out i will keep yall posted


----------



## low4oshow

ima give you a call


----------



## 8-Ball

ok get to callin fool


----------



## old low&slo

hey spikekid got your package yesterday.
thanks homie .yours will go out wednesday. :thumbsup: 

hope all you guys have a merry christmas !!!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 24 2007, 07:41 PM~9523505
> *hey spikekid  got your package yesterday.
> thanks homie .yours will go out wednesday. :thumbsup:
> 
> hope all you guys have a merry christmas !!!
> *


hey pops wuts gud how your xmas coming ill post pics of the fair lane i have to since its gonna be gone tomarrow


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 24 2007, 09:50 PM~9524289
> *hey pops wuts gud how your xmas coming ill post pics of the fair lane i have to since its gonna be gone tomarrow
> *


hey homie
whatup ????????
I have been busy as shit workin and gettin ready for xmas and all and have not had time to much on my cars. show some pics of the fairlane. did you get it done in time for it to be the xmas present ?????????
I cant stay on here to late tonight as my boy is all excited and I know he gonna be up at like 5 am. 
I hope you have a merry xmas !!!!


----------



## 8-Ball

merry christmas to all my brothers


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by old low&slo+Dec 24 2007, 10:00 PM~9524387-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey homie
> whatup ????????
> I have been busy as shit workin and gettin ready for xmas and all and have not had time to much on my cars. show some pics of the fairlane. did you get it done in time for it to be the xmas present ?????????
> I cant stay on here to late tonight as my boy is all excited and I know he gonna be up at like 5 am.
> I hope you have a merry xmas !!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-8-Ball_@Dec 24 2007, 10:32 PM~9524554
> *merry christmas to all my brothers
> *



hey pops im gonna post pics soon trust me and i think it will be done tonight ,i hope ,and merryxmas to you and your family ,and 8-ball meryxmas to you and your family much love from dade to you all merryxmas


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 24 2007, 07:41 PM~9523505
> *hey spikekid  got your package yesterday.
> thanks homie .yours will go out wednesday. :thumbsup:
> 
> hope all you guys have a merry christmas !!!
> *


ight cool sounds good homie.


and merry x-mas to all yall. be safe


got back from my grandparents a lil bit ago and i only got one model.  i gave my parents a list of like 12 models,and the one i got wasnt even on the list,but its still a mopar so its all good lol


----------



## dade county

ok heres the pics of the fairlane ,just need to foil and clear 
















heres my second attemt at black washing 








the guts 

































my scratch built bench seats front and back 
















back








this is what im haveing win im done


----------



## old low&slo

looks real good real clean !!! like the jamb work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
post up some more pics when it's all done. I would like to see it.
I always liked that car. 
oh and the eggnog and gin dont look bad either lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 25 2007, 06:01 AM~9526514
> *looks real good real clean !!! like the jamb work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> post up some more pics when it's all done. I would like to see it.
> I always liked that car.
> oh and the eggnog and gin dont look bad either lol
> *


thanks homie ,and the drink is my celebration drink ,no drink till the fat lady sings ,and this fat bich aint singing yet ,i shure will post more pics


----------



## low4oshow

lol.
merry christmas


----------



## spikekid999

HO HO HO FUCKERS MERRY X-MAS ERRBODY


----------



## 8-Ball

looking damn good dade homie and merry christmas to all yall fools


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999

what up fam. look what i just got on ebay,item # 310009423287 :cheesy:


----------



## dade county

bad news guys ,i dont kno what happend ,but the paint is fuked up it took forever to dry but it wasnt compleetly dry b4 i shot clear on it ,and somehow the p/j is fuked so im gonna strip it ,and im going to give the owner bak his $ cause i failed to meet the dead line ,i had one week to do it ,but waiting on the paint ,and him getting sick screwed everry thing up so im sorry guys i let yall down ,and most inportant i let him down ,but thanks for the compliments ,and incoaragement


----------



## spikekid999

damn that sucks homie. was lookin good to


----------



## spikekid999

damn that sucks homie. was lookin good to


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 27 2007, 01:03 AM~9539268
> *damn that sucks homie. was lookin good to
> *


yea it was im still gonna build it for him ,im gonna finish it im doing the motor a lil more detail since i have time ,the guts ,wheels and interior ar done its just the body man im depressed bout this


----------



## spikekid999

well at least you have a lil more time to put more detail into it. and hopefully the paint will work out this time to


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 27 2007, 12:48 AM~9539156
> *what up fam. look what i just got on ebay,item # 310009423287 :cheesy:
> *


now i gotta finish up my shop. i took it apart to build it bigger


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 27 2007, 01:16 AM~9539360
> *well at least you have a lil more time to put more detail into it. and hopefully the paint will work out this time to
> *


this time im going to give my homie that has a paint shop ,the color code ,its on the rattle can that the owner got for me ,i think its the reason y the paint is garbage im going to use my airbrush to paint it this time ,ohh lets see pics of that garage spike


----------



## spikekid999

ill get pics here in a couple min. im buildin it outta legos lol.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 27 2007, 01:28 AM~9539429
> *ill get pics here in a couple min. im buildin it outta legos lol.
> *


if it works ,do your thing homie


----------



## spikekid999

oh ya and what kinda paint was that that you used??


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 27 2007, 01:29 AM~9539450
> *oh ya and what kinda paint was that that you used??
> *


honestly idk i think is laquer ,cause what it did ,cause i mostly use urathane ,base and clear ,its less harmful to me and the project


----------



## spikekid999

hmmm i used all kinds of spray paints and i only use the cheap 99 cent clear from walmart and havnt had problems


----------



## spikekid999

heres what it used to look like









and here it is a work in progress. got the front wall done and the office done. i gotta build up the other 3 walls and make a rest room. im also gonna cut out a piece of cardboard to cover the floor so you dont see all the bumps and whatnot


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 27 2007, 02:05 AM~9539757
> *heres what it used to look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here it is a work in progress. got the front wall done and the office done. i gotta build up the other 3 walls and make a rest room. im also gonna cut out a piece of cardboard to cover the floor so you dont see all the bumps and whatnot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i likes that


----------



## spikekid999

lol, hey it works. ill probably have to paint the walls white so there not all different shades of white.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 27 2007, 12:13 AM~9539827
> *lol, hey it works. ill probably have to paint the walls white so there not all different shades of white.
> *


leave the shades of white homie.... it looks like cinder blocks!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 27 2007, 02:16 AM~9539858
> *leave the shades of white homie.... it looks like cinder blocks!
> *


x2


----------



## spikekid999

ight that works,less work for me to do :biggrin:


----------



## jermbug

who has a IM in this club?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

workin on the 37

go look in my topic if ya want to know what im talkin bout


----------



## spikekid999

why??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

?


----------



## jermbug

who has a instant messager?yahoo?


----------



## Kirby

116 pages and what, 4 completed builds?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Dec 27 2007, 02:32 AM~9539957-->
> 
> 
> 
> why??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-88mcls_@Dec 26 2007, 08:05 PM~9536949
> *i just got back from hobby town again
> and i used this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to buy:
> 
> this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



which now looks like this so far


----------



## Kirby

Paint looks a little thick, did you primer it first?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nope just used a sivler base then 2 coats of blu


----------



## SOLOW Models

Always primer the body before painting anything.


And of course wash the body with soap before doing anything.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanx ill do that with the plymouth


----------



## SOLOW Models

:thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by jermbug_@Dec 27 2007, 02:30 AM~9539948
> *who has a IM in this club?
> *


me and y you askin


----------



## low4oshow

i went to hobby town yesterday and they were all out of stock on the good kits.so i got some styrene stuff.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

theyre barely ever out of stock here.
but i was also gonna get some styrene but i didnt cuz i was on a budget


----------



## low4oshow

me to.my limit was $140 at that store.there prices have went up.
every time i go i end up spending 50 on some little trinkets.yesterday
i spent 13 dollars on styrene,plastic tubing..


----------



## mcloven

when i get back from lhs ill post my builds


----------



## dade county

sup fam


----------



## low4oshow

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID

sup fam how yall been


----------



## spikekid999

:wave: what up errone. im just chillin playin midnight club 3 dub edition remix :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

i am going to have to order me some models off line,cuz every store is out of stock.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 27 2007, 09:11 PM~9545911
> *i am going to have to order me some models off line,cuz every store is out of stock.
> *


 :0


----------



## DA_SQUID

i havent been to hobbytown usa in about a month now  been busy with all these build offs and stuff


----------



## spikekid999

any of yall have a falks farmacy store?? the one here has a few models. they even had 2 3n1 lowrider s-10s so i bought em today and sold em on here lol. i dont think anyone knows about em there cuz they were still there through the x-mas madness


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 26 2007, 09:46 PM~9540017
> *116 pages and what, 4 completed builds?
> *


 :0


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 27 2007, 01:46 AM~9540017
> *116 pages and what, 4 completed builds?
> *


obviously homie u havent looked throught the entire thread there r way more then 4 complete builds soooooo miss u s with that homie. and with me its called i work 12-13 hour days at work with hardly anytime for model building.


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 27 2007, 10:39 PM~9546799
> *obviously homie u havent looked throught the entire thread there r way more then 4 complete builds soooooo miss u s with that homie. and with me its called i work 12-13 hour days at work with hardly anytime for model building.
> *


 :biggrin: It's just some kiddin round. Don't get hurt. I'm still watching this thread cause i enjoy seeing what you guys come up with! So keep em comin!


----------



## 8-Ball

its all good homie i just mad cause i dont have time to build fo real anymore til all this damn holiday restrauntours stop comin in which seems to be never homie my bad if it seemed like i snaped


----------



## Kirby

are you a chef? i'm thinkin bout leavin the factory jobs and gettin started in bakery stuff...


----------



## 8-Ball

yep been a chef for 7 years i got my culinary degree and my baking and pastry degree if u need some really good recipies hit me up


----------



## rollinoldskoo

much better guys..... :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 27 2007, 10:09 PM~9545887
> *:wave: what up errone. im just chillin playin midnight club 3 dub edition remix :biggrin:
> *


i love that game i ended it twice


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall im building this diorama i just got today as a christmas gift and i swear i hate these damn instructions i cant read japanese or whatever it is so ima through it together as the picture looks like and will get pics right when im done brb


----------



## spikekid999

lol i basicly just cruize around and mod may cars up lol.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

SUP FAM! :wave:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 28 2007, 12:15 AM~9547440
> *SUP FAM! :wave:
> *


sup


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 28 2007, 12:15 AM~9547440
> *SUP FAM! :wave:
> *


sup


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

NOTHIN Im just chillin on line on myspace and here cuz i got a lil smal builders block


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

more on the 76



















and the shelf


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

o and i put mesh behind the grille for the charger today cuz i was bored










and heres the interior for the 76


----------



## Kirby

looks good, what did you use for the mesh?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i used one of the pockets from a skool organizer/binder and painted it silver


----------



## Kirby

cool idea, good job it looks good !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thnx homie!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 28 2007, 03:23 AM~9548955
> *cool idea, good job it looks good !
> *


x2. i woulda never thought of that. i used to use window screen


----------



## DA_SQUID

today i relized that its better to spend money instead of saving it up and always wanting to by something so in about a hr ill post up some kits that i bought


----------



## DA_SQUID

today i relized that its better to spend money instead of saving it up and always wanting to by something so in about a hr ill post up some kits that i bought


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

I GOT A NEW NAME!


----------



## low4oshow

how you do that


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i pmed ryan and i was like


hey ryan can i change my name to CNDYBLU66SS

AND HE READ IT TODAY AND CHANGED IT.


----------



## low4oshow

koo


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i think hes on


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

looky here










and the maro which started out as this










to this










to what is is now









which might also look like this









what do you guys think?


----------



## spikekid999

the black rims with chrome lip look bitchin on the charger


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

OMFG i know man!!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2007, 12:32 AM~9555805
> *OMFG i know man!!
> *


lookin sweet homie is that the testors charger


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yep i got it 4 christmas


----------



## spikekid999

aint that the daytona version?? if so can i get the decals?? i wanna redo mine as a daytona


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2007, 12:37 AM~9555823
> *yep i got it 4 christmas
> *


thats a sweet kit i got 1 and its a two door now its up on the shelf for now


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 29 2007, 12:41 AM~9555845
> *aint that the daytona version?? if so can i get the decals?? i wanna redo mine as a daytona
> *


i dont know i was thinkin bout puttin them on the car to see what pearl black on flat black would look like


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 29 2007, 12:44 AM~9555857
> *thats a sweet kit i got 1 and its a two door now its up on the shelf for now
> *


u need more pics than the ones you have


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2007, 12:45 AM~9555865
> *i dont know i was thinkin bout puttin them on the car to see what pearl black on flat black would look like
> *


nuts. i got the uptown charger but the paint sux and i wanna change it up a bit


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2007, 12:46 AM~9555867
> *u need more pics than the ones you have
> *


soon


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 29 2007, 12:55 AM~9555906
> *nuts. i got the uptown charger but the paint sux and i wanna change it up a bit
> *


nuts in a good way?


----------



## spikekid999

nuts as in damn i want em lol

and dade, you should send those door panels to twinn or biggs n have em casted


----------



## jermbug

WE GOT THESE LACS SITTIN LOW LIKE THEY HONDA CIVICS,100 SACK OF THAT DRO GOT A G LIFTED.THE WAY I WORK THE GRAIN I GOTTA BE GIFTED,DIPPIN IN AND OUT OF TRAFFIC ***** SWIFTIN.TIPSY I DON'T DRANK WITH NO BEERS HERE,GOTA TREY AND A 20 OUNCE ROOT BEER.LIKE A MOTHER FUCKIN HOGPIN BANGIN PAC MACKAVELI NUMBER 8 AGAIN.TOP GO BY PUMPIN ON LYE IM FEELIN TOO FLY AND THAT AIN'T EVEN NOT.SEE EYESA GANGSTA *****,SHOT OR SHANK A *****.BUT IT'S SOMETHING ABOUT THEM SWANGAS THAT ELL CHANGE A *****.HAVE YA CHUNKIN THE DUECE UP TO A STRANGA *****,SHOT HIM HARD THAN A BITCH,HE DON'T DON'T BLAME YA *****.WHO COULD BLAME YA *****,YOU DOIN THE DAMN THANG STAYIN TRUE TO THE GAME,YOU DESERVE TO SWANG.

BUT 95% WINDOWS NEVER GO DOWN,MUSIC NEVER GO DOWN PLEASE ***** SLOW DOWN.KEEP DRIVIN,PAST THAT DRO,TIP SLOW WHILE YA RIDE ON 4's WHEN YA RIDE ON 4's.

HIT YA BRAKES HOMIE,LET THAT THIRD LIGHT GLOW,SWANG OPEN DA DOO,LET EM SMELL THE DRO.NAW WE AIN'T CAPPIN,THAT THERE FOR THEM BITCHES,WE GRIND HARD AS FUCK AND RIDIN ON OUR RICHES.SHIT THE FAM GOOD,THE KIDS GOOD SO WHY NOT GRIP WOOD THROUGH THE HOOD ***** COME ON NOW.KUSH GOT ME GONE NOW I DON'T SMOKE THE STRESS I DO BLENTS IF IT'S IN THE AIR IT'S THE BEST.WHATS THIS IN MY CUP IT'S THAT PRO,GOT ME GOIN THROUGH THE HOOD RIDIN IN A CIRCLE.NO DESTINATION,***** JUST RIDIN,BIG MOTHA SHIP GLIDIN MOTOR ON SILENT.BUT THATS WHAT IT IS,REP THE BEAT BETTER,SEND A COUPLE PICS OF THE SLAB IN A LETTA TO MY ****** IN THE PIN,IMA HOLD YA DOWN.SHOW THE WHOLE UNTIL HOW E DO IT IN H-TOWN ***** THATS WHATS HAPPNIN.

BUT 95% WINDOWS NEVER GO DOWN,MUSIC NEVER GO DOWN PLEASE ***** SLOW DOWN.KEEP DRIVIN,PASS THAT DRO,TIP SLOW WHILE YA RIDE ON 4's WHEN YA RIDE ON 4's.BUT 95%WINDOWS NEVER GO DOWN,MUSIC NEVER GO DOWN PLEASE ***** SLOW DOWN.KEEP DRIVIN PASS THAT DRO,TIP SLOW WHILE YA RIDE ON 4's WHEN YA RIDE ON 4's 

IM ROLLIN ON 4's WITH THE WINDOWS CLOSED,BLOWIN SMOKE OUT UP OUT MY NOSE LETTIN THE THE TRUNK BEATS SHOW.I FINALY GOT ON MY TOES SO I HAD TO SHOW THE WORLD I HAVEN'T CHANGED,SO I BOUGHT A CANDY CADI SITIN UP ON THEM THANGS.PURPLE BOYS MANG LOVIN GOTA REPRESENT,I STAY LIT UP BEHIND THAT 5% TINT,STAY BENT AND IM DEADLY WHILE IM IN THE HOOD,SHININ LIKE A SUPERSTAR WHEN I GRIP THE WOOD.PEICED UP SMELLIN GOOD GOTA STAY FRESH,TO SHOW THE WORLD IM BLESSED EVERY TIME I BUST UP IN YA CLICK,I WREAK ON THE MIC AND I ON THEM BOYS,EVERY SEASON SOMETHIN HARD COMIN OUT MY GARAGE YO BOY H-TOWN REPIN TILL IM DEAD.FROM THE TREY TO THE WEST TO MY G's OFF THE STEND THESE BOYS OUT HERE GETIN BREAD AND REACHIN ARE GOALS BEHIND TINT WITH THE WINDOWS CLOSED WHEN I RIDE ON 4's

BUT 95% WINDOWS NEVRE GO DOWN,MUSIC NEVER GO DOWN PLEASE NIGGS SLOW DOWN.KEEP DRIVIN,PASS THAT DRO TIP SLOW WHILE YA RIDE ON 4's WHEN YA RIDE ON 4's.BUT 95% WINDOWS NEVER GO DOWN,MUSIC NEVRE GO DOWN PLEASE ***** SLOW DOWN.KEEP DRIVIN,PASS THAT DRO TIP SLOW WHILE YA RIDE ON 4's WHEN YA RIDE ON 4's

J-Dawg,Slim Thug
Serve and collect


----------



## low4oshow

:wave: :yes:


----------



## spikekid999

well i went to town and got these

69 firebird stripped it of its good parts

















08 challenger done up like a 70 T/A challenger.

























also picked up a few lowrider hotwheels. a 71 rivi,drop top 64 continental,and a monte with a hollywood top


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yo spike what u thin bout my 76?


----------



## spikekid999

its lookin good. i like how you gave it an old skool look with the bmf scallops


----------



## mcloven

hey spike got the stuff today


----------



## spikekid999

cool. those tires work for ya?? and the t-bird


----------



## spikekid999

cool. those tires work for ya?? and the t-bird


----------



## spikekid999

cool. those tires work for ya?? and the t-bird


----------



## spikekid999

well im gonna work on my gone fishin ramcharger till i get more motivation for the dart. 









as some of yall may remember the body is warped. i tried the hot water trick,it helps a lil but not enough so tomorrow im gonna pull out my moms hair drier. 
i was gonna chop the top off and make it removable like the original 1:1s were but since its warped im not going to for structeral integrity

















mock up

















and of course i just cant keep the original motor :biggrin: 
box art of the original 383/440 motor








and im upgrading to a HEMI :0 :cheesy:


----------



## dade county

man dont you build that hemi like that :nono: :nono: :nono: your a mopar dude ,fool you betta rep-a-sent :angry:


----------



## dade county

ill post pics of a decent ford motor (fairlane)and a 454 im doing for the 60 impy


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yo dade what u think


----------



## mcloven

the tires will work for me


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 30 2007, 05:08 AM~9563977
> *man dont you build that hemi like that  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: your a mopar dude ,fool you betta rep-a-sent  :angry:
> *


ya it was just a quick mock up. i gotta chane the intake,dont like the single plane nascar one. ill prolly find a chrome one somewhere


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yo spike


----------



## spikekid999

what up mayne


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nuthin

what u think of ma ride?


----------



## mcloven

some more of my cars and trucks


----------



## mcloven




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i think the 67 would look better if it wasnt on 3


----------



## mcloven




----------



## spikekid999

i like the crown vic and the 67


----------



## low4oshow

nice


----------



## spikekid999

fuckin server


----------



## mcloven

heres ur old t bird


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 30 2007, 05:13 AM~9563987
> *yo dade what u think
> *


last time someone asked me what i think ,they needed therapy,,,,,,,, :biggrin: lol


what do i think bout what ? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

my caprice
in my topic

btw i cleared it im lettin it dry so ima take pics soon


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

my caprice
in my topic

btw i cleared it im lettin it dry so ima take pics soon


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

my caprice
in my topic

btw i cleared it im lettin it dry so ima take pics soon


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 30 2007, 05:13 AM~9563987
> *yo dade what u think
> *


i think ugly girls and car batteries belong under the hood ,i think talking to a unflushed toilet ,is shit talking ,i think when a maried couple said i do ,and till death do us apart ,is a life time goal ,i think people who have bad breath should fight crime ,is that what you wanted to hear ?


----------



## dade county

ragaty ass server


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 30 2007, 06:47 PM~9566924
> *i think  ugly girls and car batteries belong under the hood ,i think talking to a unflushed toilet ,is shit talking ,i think when a maried couple said i do ,and till death do us apart ,is a life time goal ,i think people who have bad breath should fight crime ,is that what you wanted to hear ?
> *


uuummmm


no


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 30 2007, 06:49 PM~9566941
> *uuummmm
> no
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 30 2007, 06:49 PM~9566941
> *uuummmm
> no
> *


im just haveing some fun homie i think its a sweet start ,keep going and dont fuk up


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Dec 30 2007, 06:16 PM~9566729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres ur old t bird
> *


hmmmmmm looks familiar :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 30 2007, 03:11 AM~9563537
> *well im gonna work on my gone fishin ramcharger till i get more motivation for the dart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as some of yall may remember the body is warped. i tried the hot water trick,it helps a lil but not enough so tomorrow im gonna pull out my moms hair drier.
> i was gonna chop the top off and make it removable like the original 1:1s were but since its warped im not going to for structeral integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mock up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course i just cant keep the original motor :biggrin:
> box art of the original 383/440 motor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and im upgrading to a HEMI :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hmmmmm im stuck on what color to paint it now. i got gloss red,metal specks blue and green,silver,graphite,and flat black


----------



## julian blea

HEY WATS UP FAM??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sup.

im pissed right now


----------



## julian blea

Y IS THAT???


----------



## julian blea

SUP 8??


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall just started on my 2 dr revell caddy bout to upload pics be back real soon


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Dec 30 2007, 10:33 PM~9568727
> *Y IS THAT???
> *


cuz i just got co2 for my paintball gun that ive been waitin for since april or so and NOW i realize u have to ahve it filled up at the store.


----------



## julian blea

KOO KOO


----------



## 8-Ball

here yall go tell me what yall think


----------



## julian blea

BAD ASS LOVE DA COLORE...GOOD JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homie its that new testors lacquer rattle can pait fiery orange it has alot of glitter in it. its a pretty cool color my other caddy i have ima use the diamond dust that i have in it


----------



## julian blea

IDK BUT ITS A NICE COLORE...


----------



## spikekid999

is that the paint the beto (or one of the other big homies) has. if it is id like to get a can for the dak if i ever get it from 3wheelinfleetwood


----------



## 8-Ball

i got mine from my little hobby shop here in town it ws like 4 bucks really nice shit homie hit me up if u want me to see if he has anymore of it


----------



## julian blea

I THINK THATS THE OLD TESTORS...CUS I PAINTED A CAR WITH THAT COLOR A LONG TIME AGO...FOR MY CUZ.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i like that color but it looks like it evaded from the body lines on the trunk


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 26 2007, 09:51 PM~8877852
> *check this out ,pearl white the top im not shure what color i have a tan color and tan flocking so thats what im thinking bout for the top and part gut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres a pic of the 70 eldog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its still in the box and i aint fukin with it untill i get some masterpieces rims
> *


any progress on the lac :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 8-Ball

the ones i have r the new 1 coat ones that came out this month that dry in 20 minutes


----------



## julian blea

OOO NEVER MIND...MY BAD..


----------



## spikekid999

i was messin around with my ramcharger and i whipped out the boat trailer and put my 71 gtx on it for shits n giggles. i also decided to paint the ramcharger gloss red (chinese red) with black interior











and see if they do have anymore of that orange,thanks homie


----------



## 8-Ball

thats the lighting homie


----------



## 8-Ball

i like that spike


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 8 2007, 11:47 PM~8749079
> *here are some randome pics of tha lac.let me know what yall think so fare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and this 1


----------



## spikekid999

thanks homie. i think im gonna go with green metal specks on the gtx with black and white guts,the trailer...not sure yet lol


----------



## 8-Ball

yea low whats up with that caddy homie


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 27 2007, 08:31 PM~8409812
> *i did lots of proggress on the cars.and i just got them yesterday. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what rims look good on the orange car
i got that kit to but dont know what rims i should go with


----------



## low4oshow

i think the 119's


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

looky here

almost done......








































































this one looks like a LRM shoot from where im sitting so i snapped it


----------



## spikekid999

lookin good.

what you think of my ramcharger?


----------



## low4oshow

looks good.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 31 2007, 01:34 AM~9570465
> *lookin good.
> 
> what you think of my ramcharger?
> *


im diggin the rims alot

what color u say u was gonna paint it?


----------



## low4oshow

you should kleen it up a lil.got some finger prince on it.hapens to me all the time.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 31 2007, 01:36 AM~9570493
> *you should kleen it up a lil.got some finger prince on it.hapens to me all the time.
> *


ima try to wax it.

or should i do that?


and what polsih do you guys recommend?

and i got a new whip fro 9 bucks


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 31 2007, 01:36 AM~9570486
> *im diggin the rims alot
> 
> what color u say u was gonna paint it?
> *


chinese red. basicly just gloss red


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 31 2007, 01:39 AM~9570513
> *chinese red. basicly just gloss red
> *


metallic or candy
flake 
pearl

speakin of which got 3 cans of tru blu pearl boyd coddington for a dollar each.
last cans there at wally world


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

new whip yall


----------



## low4oshow

lucky


----------



## low4oshow

for wax you can use the liquid wax in a bottle.the kind they use on floors,you can apply it with a paint brush.when its dry it will come out even and shiney.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 31 2007, 01:56 AM~9570670
> *for wax you can use the liquid wax in a bottle.the kind they use on floors,you can apply it with a paint brush.when its dry it will come out even and shiney.
> *


idk if i gots some o dat

i got mothers and meguire


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 31 2007, 01:44 AM~9570544
> *new whip yall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey homie whatcha want for the decals from the h2 kit? those would look killer on my ramcharger


----------



## low4oshow

might work.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 31 2007, 02:05 AM~9570741
> *hey homie whatcha want for the decals from the h2 kit? those would look killer on my ramcharger
> *


whats ur offer


----------



## spikekid999

whatcha need? :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

1 1109
no dish,
no tire,
an 1109
even painted.
i want to finish the caprice
i need 1 more wheel


----------



## spikekid999

anything else? i aint got none of that shit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what do u got?


----------



## spikekid999

sadly enough i dont think anything worth trading unless they want derby shit cuz thats bout all everything i gots good for


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whats ur addy,,
pm me


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 31 2007, 01:14 AM~9570794
> *1 1109
> no dish,
> no tire,
> an 1109
> even painted.
> i want to finish the caprice
> i need 1 more wheel
> *


just 3 wheel it! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nope.
i want it all locked up.
that was my vision a few days ago b4 i got the car.
a black 76,
black 13s with 520s,
opened up,
locked up
with silver leafing.
i got a chance to get it so i did.
and my vision is coming out perfectly.


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 31 2007, 02:02 AM~9571031
> *nope.
> i want it all locked up.
> that was my vision a few days ago b4 i got the car.
> a black 76,
> black 13s with 520s,
> opened up,
> locked up
> with silver leafing.
> i got a chance to get it so i did.
> and my vision is coming out perfectly.
> *


 :biggrin: I love when things work out like that! Wish i had the wheel to help you out.


----------



## RAY_512

TTT....for yall!! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

while i was at walmart earlier i bought this since it was on clearance lol. its got good parts for the ramcharger. im puttin the subbox and wheels on the ramchagers. i also got 4 screens and a ps2 with controler from it lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ill have those 30s from u

for the decal


----------



## spikekid999

sorry homie got em planed already :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Dec 31 2007, 06:08 PM~9575657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT....for yall!! :biggrin:
> *


my cousins build :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

which should i got with
#1








#2








#3(i gotta get new rims)


----------



## DA_SQUID

double post :angry:


----------



## DA_SQUID

again


----------



## spikekid999

#1. not offten you see bombs on big inch rimz :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

#2


----------



## Pokey

Definetly #2


----------



## dade county

happy new year mudda fukas


----------



## low4oshow

x2


----------



## spikekid999

happy new years homies


----------



## 8-Ball

happy new years yall just got home from work and we was bottle poppin and yes it was champagne like we one a championship rang then i had my apron on call me young chef wayne and ray 512 that looks good homie and da squid go with #2


----------



## spikekid999

hey homies i cant decide if i should go with or without the rollbar in the ramcharger

with








without


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

with


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 1 2008, 12:58 AM~9578300
> *with
> *


x2


----------



## spikekid999

thats what i was thinkin, help save the stereo shit in the case of a roll over :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 1 2008, 01:23 AM~9578398
> *thats what i was thinkin, help save the stereo shit in the case of a roll over :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

my masterpiece

*RETURN FROM THE DARKSIDE*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

my badd double post


----------



## spikekid999

turned out good man


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thankss

mandos sunset strip was my inspiration


----------



## spikekid999

no prob

did you forget to do the taillights red though lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nope its just dark in the trunk


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## spikekid999

now i see it lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hopper!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dangit


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 1 2008, 02:49 AM~9578754
> *hopper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a thumber.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 1 2008, 03:51 AM~9578759
> *Thats a thumber.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

HEHE


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 1 2008, 01:51 AM~9578759
> *Thats a thumber.
> *


 :0


----------



## mcloven




----------



## SOLOW Models

i like them rims on that!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2007, 10:51 PM~9578759
> *Thats a MIRACLE.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2008, 04:55 PM~9581461
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: that one actually is in motion...theirs were like this:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 1 2008, 03:49 AM~9578754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it hadnt hit bumper yet
:0


----------



## spikekid999

should i do a two tone paint job,red on bottom black from the body molding below the door hanels up, or red with a black roof (roofs were removable)


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 1 2008, 08:27 PM~9582478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should i do a two tone paint job,red on bottom black from the body molding below the door handles up
> *


the other way around


----------



## mcloven




----------



## low4oshow

whats that


----------



## mcloven

69 IMPALA


----------



## Pokey

Hey Carl, what you got planned for that '69?


----------



## mcloven

im not sure


----------



## low4oshow

:wave: :wave:


----------



## spikekid999

:wave: what up fam


----------



## mcloven




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 2 2008, 02:30 PM~9587904
> *:wave: what up fam
> *


:wave:

:SS>>D:F:G:::;d'D:SFGGGGGGGGGGGmuthurtttttttffuckkkerrrrrssswhhheeellloooooooobitchseeeeeeeeeeeeelkjsfhgu


----------



## low4oshow

:roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 31 2007, 11:39 PM~9578231
> *happy new years yall just got home from work and we was bottle poppin and yes it was champagne like we one a championship rang then i had my apron on call me young chef wayne and ray 512 that looks good homie and da squid go with #2
> *


THANX MAN!... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 31 2007, 05:27 PM~9575821
> *while i was at walmart earlier i bought this since it was on clearance lol. its got good parts for the ramcharger. im puttin the subbox and wheels on the ramchagers. i also got 4 screens and a ps2 with controler from it lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GOT SOMETHIN LIKE THAT TOO!!.... :cheesy: .....LAMBO'D THE DOORS MYSELF!..AND PUT THOSE DECALS ON THE BOTTOM OF THE WHOLE CAR



















......MIRACLES C.C..... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

lol mines a die cast one i picked up at wally world. i took it apart for my ramcharger model :biggrin: 

yours looks good. i like the $ on the rear side windows


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 2 2008, 01:52 PM~9588385
> *lol mines a die cast one i picked up at wally world. i took it apart for my ramcharger model :biggrin:
> 
> yours looks good. i like the $ on the rear side windows
> *


yea i picked mines up at WALLY WORLD too!... :biggrin: ....and thanx...and i saw u using the insides for your ramcharger...it looked crazy :thumbsup: ..


----------



## EVIL C

> love those rims


----------



## RAY_512

> love those rims
> 
> 
> 
> those rims are BADAZZ :wow: ....what color u gonna paint it?!...
Click to expand...


----------



## spikekid999

got the chassis done.

















it even came with a chrome trailer hitch ball :cheesy: 









got the motor done. i know its not wired but the whole motor is wrong anyways so i said fuck it









and i blackwashed the grille


----------



## spikekid999

> love those rims
> 
> 
> 
> thanks homie
Click to expand...


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 2 2008, 04:09 PM~9588513
> *those rims are BADAZZ  :wow: ....what color u gonna paint it?!...
> *


thanks man. im thinkin gloss red with a gloss black roof since they were removeable on the older ones.


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 2 2008, 02:16 PM~9588563
> *thanks man. im thinkin gloss red with a gloss black roof since they were removeable on the older ones.
> *


thats nice man...im actually workin on a 63 impala as we speak!. :biggrin: ....i'll post pics here in a min. cause im nearly done (jus adding finishing touches!)


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

GOOD GOD ! that charger is going to make you go deaf ! 

WHAT?

I said that charger is going to make you go deaf ! 


WHAT ?


----------



## spikekid999

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512

THIS IZ MY NEWEST BUILD!....''PURPLE STUFF 63'' LET ME KNOW WHAT YA THINK!.. :biggrin: 




























......MIRACLES C.C. ..... :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

damn thats tight


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 2 2008, 04:52 PM~9589896
> *damn thats tight
> *


  ....THANX!....MIRACLES C.C :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

nice


----------



## SOLOW Models

Sorry but why is the trunk backwards on that 63?


----------



## low4oshow

x2


----------



## spikekid999

ever heard of a suiced trunk???


----------



## low4oshow

yea.its just that its turned the otherway


----------



## SOLOW Models

Oh ok badass build though! I like the color!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 2 2008, 02:13 PM~9588538
> *got the chassis done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it even came with a chrome trailer hitch ball :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the motor done. i know its not wired but the whole motor is wrong anyways so i said fuck it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i blackwashed the grille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




very nice little homie.


----------



## spikekid999

ah shit i see the truck lid itself is backwards. now i feel like a jackass lol.

and thanks trav. ill have the body primed tomorrow and i might get the red down. still gotta see if we got gloss black lol


----------



## low4oshow

i like that motor.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 3 2008, 02:11 AM~9594774
> *ah shit i see the truck lid itself is backwards. now i feel like a jackass lol.
> 
> and thanks trav. ill have the body primed tomorrow and i might get the red down. still gotta see if we got gloss black lol
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats custom.


----------



## spikekid999

thanks man. i have know idea what the intake is off of but it was the closest i could find that would fit. the box says its a 383 (big block) but yet the distributor was on the back of the intake like a small block. and the falve covers are straight up and not angled like theyre sapose to be :uh:


----------



## low4oshow

it look cleen though :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

you have any more


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 2 2008, 11:17 PM~9594794
> *thanks man. i have know idea what the intake is off of but it was the closest i could find that would fit. the box says its a 383 (big block) but yet the distributor was on the back of the intake like a small block. and the valve covers are straight up and not angled like theyre sapose to be :uh:
> *



yea.... my first thought when i saw it was Buick Nailhead.... u even for the "star wars" air cleaner some later buicks had.....










my old ride... :tears:


----------



## spikekid999

lol thanks. i try with what i got


----------



## spikekid999

lol i got the air cleaner off a die cast 69 firbird :biggrin: ive been buyin die cast GMs and tearin em apart for the goodies :biggrin: 

and sadly no i aint got any more


----------



## spikekid999

well im out for the night, talk to yall later


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 02:15 AM~9594788
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    thats custom.
> *


No, not custom, it's a MIRACLE! :biggrin: 

Sorry, had to.


----------



## Waco

Damn i like those Rims :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 3 2008, 09:53 AM~9595507
> *Damn i like those Rims  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i think everyone does, but that could be cuz there not on a lifted car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 3 2008, 01:58 AM~9594741
> *Sorry but why is the trunk backwards on that 63?
> 
> 
> *


I JUS PUT IT BETWEEN THE BATTERIES AND THE END ON THE CAR SO IT WOULD HOLD FOR THE PIC....HAVENT MADE HINGES FOR IT ON YET :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 3 2008, 02:05 AM~9594760
> *Oh ok badass build though! I like the color!
> *


THANX EVERYONE :biggrin: ...


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 3 2008, 07:48 AM~9595491
> *No, not custom, it's a MIRACLE!  :biggrin:
> 
> Sorry, had to.
> *


 :roflmao: its all good!


----------



## dade county

sup homies wutz good


----------



## low4oshow

i picked up a kit yesterday,for my build off.i will post pics on what i did so far


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 3 2008, 08:22 PM~9599634
> *i picked up a kit yesterday,for my build off.i will post pics on what i did so far
> *


x2 i got the buick gsx


----------



## low4oshow

wheels are temps,and its in primer stage.



























this chrome paint.













































best pics i could get of the motor


----------



## low4oshow

what yall think so far


----------



## Linc

lookin good! what kinda chrome paint are you using and did you use it for the inner fenders also?


----------



## BODINE

looks NICE!!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 3 2008, 09:59 PM~9600516
> *what yall think so far
> *


sweet danm homie thats badass


----------



## low4oshow

its silver matalic with high gloss black base.and i have lots of photo etched part coming in the male.


----------



## spikekid999

looks good low


----------



## low4oshow

this is what im going for in color.
















.
the wheels i ordered


----------



## dade county

lo check your pms


----------



## dade county

lo check your pms


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 3 2008, 10:06 PM~9600562
> *this is what im going for in color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> the wheels i ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice. is that that new testors orange??


----------



## low4oshow

the 64 thats painted is not mine,im just showing what im going for.i have a bottle of candy tangerine that i am going to put on it.


----------



## spikekid999

ah i see. should look good when its done


----------



## low4oshow

yea


----------



## low4oshow

a few more things i ordered


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 3 2008, 10:31 PM~9600790
> *a few more things i ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have that same set for my 64 it is a nice set but you got your work cut out 4 you when it comes to the grill and the clear epoxy works great to glue pieces to what ever you want to glue them to


----------



## low4oshow

yea it wont smear up


----------



## low4oshow

you have a pic of the grill you did


----------



## julian blea

LOOKING GOOD LOW...GOT PICS OF THE SUSPENSION WORK...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dang.
i think u could make a car and call it mint condition.
same color as those rims.
what you gopnna do with those anyway?


----------



## low4oshow

they go on these


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

oo.
i was gonna have those and do a 64 wit them


----------



## southside groovin

what brand/ color is that? looks like the same color as my 59...


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 3 2008, 10:49 PM~9600964
> *you have a pic of the grill you did
> *


i havent started it yet but i did the the 60 impy i think i got a pic let me see


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## low4oshow

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: low4oshow, 8-Ball

:wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

sup homie


----------



## LowandBeyond

64 lookin good.


----------



## low4oshow

thanks


----------



## spikekid999

been slowly workin on the sub box for the ramcharger so it fits nice n snug with no gaps









:0 also started hackin at this...i think RO should know what it is :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:wave:


----------



## RAY_512

> wheels are temps,and its in primer stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good homie! :thumbsup: ....and nice color your goin with!..  :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512

how do u uys make hinges for doors on your cars?!?.....pics??


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 4 2008, 01:15 PM~9605776
> *how do u uys make hinges for doors on your cars?!?.....pics??
> *


yayo did a step by step to do a ratical. i think the thread is called devils advokit or somethin like that


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 4 2008, 11:45 AM~9605931
> *yayo did a step by step to do a ratical. i think the thread is called devils advokit or somethin like that
> *


sup?..i'll check it out man...thanx :biggrin: .....


----------



## mcloven

hey anyone have a 67 charger kit


----------



## spikekid999

i got one i built :biggrin: i just gotta redo it now cuz the paint sucks and well, it can be better lol


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 4 2008, 12:15 PM~9605776
> *how do u uys make hinges for doors on your cars?!?.....pics??
> *


i kno somewhat how...mines work call me


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 4 2008, 12:40 PM~9606357
> *i kno somewhat how...mines work call me
> *


 :thumbsup: ....


----------



## RAY_512

how many of you guys have lowrider bikes?....or cars?......


----------



## dade county

ttt


----------



## mcloven

anyone have a 96 impala kit


----------



## DA_SQUID

MY NEW PROJECT







:biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512

is that your bike squid or is it gonna be oz's?


----------



## spikekid999

well i was working on the ramchargers sub box yesterday,almost done

















and i drilled holes at an angle for the roll bars so i didnt have to chop it up


----------



## spikekid999

also got this in the mail yesterday. its missin a couple pieces but there on there way. i think im gonna put this on a truck im gettin from dade


----------



## spikekid999

got my plate full. 









plus i got the ramcharger,dart,69 charger elco, and possibly the tow truck


----------



## mcloven

damn spike


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 5 2008, 03:18 PM~9614490
> *damn spike
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 3 2008, 08:06 PM~9600562
> *this is what im going for in color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> the wheels i ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN I SEEN THAT 64 HOPPIN AT THE SHOW I LIVE CLOSE TO THERE


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 5 2008, 02:32 PM~9614301
> *also got this in the mail yesterday. its missin a couple pieces but there on there way. i think im gonna put this on a truck im gettin from dade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great idea homie :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 5 2008, 05:34 PM~9615114
> *great idea homie  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man. the floor of it is molded as dimond plate so i took some chrome tape and covered it with that so it looks like steel/aluminum. not sure what color im gonna paint it yet. maybe with this $22 color changing paint i just picked up


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 5 2008, 06:52 PM~9615597
> *thanks man. the floor of it is molded as dimond plate so i took some chrome tape and covered it with that so it looks like steel/aluminum. not sure what color im gonna paint it yet. maybe with this $22 color changing paint i just picked up
> *


 :0


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 5 2008, 07:41 PM~9615974
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: ya thats right, im finally stepin my game up a lil lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 5 2008, 07:52 PM~9616061
> *:biggrin: ya thats right, im finally stepin my game up a lil lol
> *


then do the danm thing homie


----------



## spikekid999

o i am :biggrin: i already got the basecoat layed on the body,rollbar,frame,and axles...but i forgot the radiator sapport :uh:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 5 2008, 08:47 PM~9616417
> *o i am :biggrin: i already got the basecoat layed on the body,rollbar,frame,and axles...but i forgot the radiator sapport :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## spikekid999

well that was an easy fix lol


----------



## spikekid999

heres the paint im layin down on the ramcharger









a pic of the trailer. chrome taped the dimand plate

















and i also taped the floor of the tow truck bed


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 6 2008, 01:35 AM~9618411
> *heres the paint im layin down on the ramcharger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a pic of the trailer. chrome taped the dimand plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i also taped the floor of the tow truck bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey homie
make sure you post up pics of this
I am really curious what this paint is gonna look like .


----------



## spikekid999

no doubt homie. i got the base coat and the color down but ill have to give it another coat of color and clear tomorrow. i also gotta paint the dash :0


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 5 2008, 11:38 PM~9618420
> *hey homie
> make sure you post up pics of this
> I am really curious what this paint is gonna look like .
> *


if done properly, they come out realy nice! i have used these paints a couple times and its preaty clean! :biggrin: they also make like three or four different shades.


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## RAY_512

TTT...FOR YALL!


----------



## RAY_512

whuts up guys?!....


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 6 2008, 07:52 PM~9623182
> *whuts up guys?!....
> *


sup homie


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 6 2008, 08:20 PM~9623346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im likin this


----------



## 8-Ball

yea that looks good homie and i would like to be the first to welcome the newest member old low&slo to the family


----------



## rollinoldskoo

uffin: uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 03:14 AM~9628330
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

congrats homie....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 7 2008, 03:16 AM~9628337
> *
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 03:12 AM~9628324
> *yea that looks good homie and i would like to be the first to welcome the newest member old low&slo to the family*




Congrats there homie.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 7 2008, 12:18 AM~9628346
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 :dunno:


----------



## old low&slo

thanks 8ball for the invite !!!
I will do my best to help represent the club. :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco

Congrats Bro.


----------



## old low&slo

thanks guys !!!


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 7 2008, 09:03 AM~9629072
> *thanks guys !!!
> *


welcome to the fam homie :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 01:21 PM~9630228
> *welcome to the fam homie :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie !!!!


----------



## spikekid999

got the ramcharger done at about 2:30 this mornin. alls i really gotta do is put some amps in the back (waiting to see what i get from monteman) and put the radiator hose on.










































i know its hard to see but i chrome taped the bottom half of the dash (were metal on the 1:1s) and the gauge cluster. then i painted the top half (were plastic) with the color changing paint the same as the body


----------



## 8-Ball

damn looks good homie i gotta get crackin on this model i wanh to do that i got from dade its a 65 pontiac 2+2


----------



## spikekid999

thanks homie. whatcha got planned for the pontiac?


----------



## mcloven

nice what are u doing with the boat


----------



## EVIL C

WoW that turn out nice


----------



## 8-Ball

homie i honestly dont kno once i can figure out a color ima just go with it. a wise older man told me to just close my eyes and let my mind be free an i will kno what to do to it


----------



## spikekid999

thanks homies

as for the boat im not to sure yet


----------



## RAY_512

DAMN!..THAT RAM CHARGER CAME OUT BADAZZ SPIKE!!...


----------



## mcloven




----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 01:28 PM~9630269
> *got the ramcharger done at about 2:30 this mornin. alls i really gotta do is put some amps in the back (waiting to see what i get from monteman) and put the radiator hose on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know its hard to see but i chrome taped the bottom half of the dash (were metal on the 1:1s) and the gauge cluster. then i painted the top half (were plastic) with the color changing paint the same as the body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ssssssaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttt


----------



## spikekid999

thanks ray

and i somehow knew youd like it dade lol


----------



## RAY_512

:biggrin: ...
i wanna try and do a slab model car with pop trunk, candy paint, and peanut butter leather interior...i think it would look clean ass hell....but my question is do they make elbows (84's) rims for models??....anyone know?...i havent seen any.. :dunno:


----------



## spikekid999

heres a couple close ups of the paint


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## LowandBeyond

Spike..............your truck looks good homie, but you pics suck balls. Your builds can only look as good as the camera will allow. I know that truck is WAY nicer than what apears on my computer screen. Get a better camera so we can all see how good that shit looks. :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2008, 02:14 AM~9637195
> *Spike..............your truck looks good homie,  but you pics suck balls.    Your builds can only look as good as the camera will allow.    I know that truck is WAY nicer than what apears on my computer screen.    Get a better camera so we can all see how good that shit looks.  :cheesy:
> *


thanks low.....and i know  i just bought this camera last year thinkin it was gonna be better then it actually turned out to be. as you can see i can get some good close ups with a magnify glass. tomorrow ill take some outside pics and hope they turn out better


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 08:54 AM~9630454
> *homie i honestly dont kno once i can figure out a color ima just go with it. a wise older man told me to just close my eyes and let my mind be free an i will kno what to do to it
> *


  thats what i do....


----------



## LowandBeyond

I know the feeling lil homie. My camera sucks ass too.  Its getting pretty old and out dated now. Its good for what we bought it for and thats family pics. Close ups are no good at all. You may have to mess with it. Maybe another feature on it will take better pics? Outside pics will help alot too.


----------



## spikekid999

ya theres no other feature on it. ive fucked around with it so much tryin out different features n shit and nothin. i mainly bought it for takin pics of my 5th ave and whatnot for cardomain cuz my old camera wasnt compatible with this computer so i bought a new one. takes good pics of real shit but when it comes to models it aint worth shit lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 8 2008, 12:50 AM~9637389
> *ya theres no other feature on it. ive fucked around with it so much tryin out different features n shit and nothin. i mainly bought it for takin pics of my 5th ave and whatnot for cardomain cuz my old camera wasnt compatible with this computer so i bought a new one. takes good pics of real shit but when it comes to models it aint worth shit lol
> *




it took a pretty good pic of your crew poseing in front of your ride. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

actually that wasnt my camera lol. i think it was the dudes with the red hat. his girl was takin the pics. after he posted it i saved it lol


----------



## 8-Ball

here are pics of my 65 pontiac 2+2 kit what yall think of my rattle can work its gotten better in my eyes well as soon as photobucket gets some act right
well went to tinypic and uploaded them there instead so here they r
























waht yall think be honest


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 10:06 PM~9637450
> *actually that wasnt my camera lol. i think it was the dudes with the red hat. his girl was takin the pics. after he posted it i saved it lol
> *


pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

they are down for maintance. :angry:    I was going to throw some pics up a few minutes ago.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 8 2008, 03:19 AM~9637499
> *here are pics of my 65 pontiac 2+2 kit what yall think of my rattle can work its gotten better in my eyes well as soon as photobucket gets some act right
> well went to tinypic and uploaded them there instead so here they r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waht yall think be honest
> *


very good homie,................... well some good /bad news another cop got muderd in my hood today :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 8 2008, 01:19 AM~9637499
> *here are pics of my 65 pontiac 2+2 kit what yall think of my rattle can work its gotten better in my eyes well as soon as photobucket gets some act right
> well went to tinypic and uploaded them there instead so here they r
> waht yall think be honest
> *


what paint you use? You are getting better tho. But what paints? Paint outside? Primer? when you coming down?


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2008, 12:04 PM~9639266
> *what paint you use?    You are getting better tho.    But what paints?    Paint outside?    Primer?  when you coming down?
> *


the house paint from waqlly world primered yes testors and yea painted outside we shou;d be shutting down for floor repairs so i will get u the dates


----------



## LowandBeyond

I'd probally have to say its the paints you use then. Try something else. does the primer lay out like that paint or does it lay out smooth? dupli color all the way. :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2008, 12:52 PM~9639629
> *I'd probally have to say its the paints you use then.  Try something else.    does the primer lay out like that paint or does it lay out smooth?  dupli color all the way.    :cheesy:
> *


yea thats what im thinkin also its the paints waitin on my airbrush kit to get here with my house of kolor paint so i can see if its a big difference from rattle cans and airbrushing


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 8 2008, 05:23 AM~9637916
> *very good homie,................... well some good /bad news another cop got muderd in my hood today  :biggrin:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :angry:
> *


WHAT'S THE GOOD NEWS. THEY CAUGHT THE FUCKER THAT DID IT?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hey peeps


i cant get ur stuff shipped for a while,,

i got grounded

so nobodys deal has gone thru

nobodys shipped me anything i havnt shipped them anything so its cool,,

ill be back on l8ers


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hey peeps


i cant get ur stuff shipped for a while,,

i got grounded

so nobodys deal has gone thru

nobodys shipped me anything i havnt shipped them anything so its cool,,

ill be back on l8ers


----------



## mcloven




----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 8 2008, 04:56 PM~9640891
> *WHAT'S THE GOOD NEWS. THEY CAUGHT THE FUCKER THAT DID IT?
> *


naw they havent caught the perp yet ,i dont kno if you would understand that the cops here are croked like chanels on a key,for me the good news is a cops down,bad news a man was killed ,of coarse he had a family maby some kids ,but if would have went home to them when he got off instead of going to another part of town on what ever bisness he had at 12 in the morning maby he would'nt have died .understand that i dont hate or dislike man ingenaral,just hate what they become when they put on that uniform cause they have no compassion or knowlage that there about to make things worse than they have to be trust im sad that a man has died ,but not sorry that theres one less cop to harras people that are poor ,it may be diffrent the wea you are but here homie they deserve it ,carma has visited and made her choice


----------



## Reverend Hearse

DADE , WHAT IS ''FUCK ***** FREE'' ?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2008, 06:55 PM~9641711
> *DADE , WHAT IS ''FUCK ***** FREE'' ?
> *


that means i aint no fuk ***** ,
trust noone likes a fuk ***** even if you dont know what one is ,you kno like( pac says im busta free ),its sort of the same thing


----------



## 8-Ball

hey guys im having a problem right now trying to figure out rather to go with a black bandana or white bandana in the 65 pontiac and how to get it to show some detail on the interior anyone have any ideas


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 8 2008, 04:59 PM~9641763
> *that means i aint no fuk ***** ,
> trust noone likes a fuk ***** even if you dont know what one is ,you kno like( pac says im busta free ),its sort of the same thing
> *


I STIL DONT UNDERSTAND THAT CRAP , IM OFFENDED , PLEASE REMOVE IT......


----------



## 8-Ball

hey yall need a place to bullshit and chill go here http://rdbresins.suddenlaunch3.com/index.cgi?board=bs


----------



## mcloven

theres always scale auto lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2008, 09:46 PM~9643267
> *I STIL DONT UNDERSTAND THAT CRAP , IM OFFENDED , PLEASE REMOVE IT......
> *


im sorry that your offended ,let me see ill try agin ,caffeen free ,fat free ,sodium free ,its a miami thing like in your sig you say (30s i thougth you ment cragers ,dammit take that big shit back to dade county now im offended at first i wasnt now i am PLEASE REMOVE IT FUCK *****


----------



## ElRafa

Spike that ram looks good homie 


8 Ball the black you used is it the one from wally world??


----------



## 8-Ball

any ideas on the interior homies


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 8 2008, 08:03 PM~9643448
> *im sorry that your offended ,let me see ill try agin ,caffeen free ,fat free ,sodium free ,its a miami thing like in your sig you say (30s i thougth you ment cragers ,dammit take that big shit back to dade county now im offended at first  i wasnt now i am PLEASE REMOVE IT FUCK *****
> *


OK TRADE YA ILL TAKE THAT DOWN , YOU TAKE THAT DOWN.... I HAVE A HALF BLACK COUSIN, I REALLY AM OFFENDED.... TO ME IT LOOKS LIKE ''FUCK *******''


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 8 2008, 09:03 PM~9643449
> *Spike that ram looks good homie
> 8 Ball the black you used is it the one from wally world??
> *


yea it is i got some updates i made today it looks alot better alot smoother


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 8 2008, 08:07 PM~9643508
> *yea it is i got some updates i made today it looks alot better alot smoother
> *


It usually does that within the first 2 or 3 coats looks good so far homie 
go for a grey interior with some black inserts would look clean


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 8 2008, 10:03 PM~9643449
> *Spike that ram looks good homie
> *


thanks homie.


----------



## mcloven

the're only homeless at night, during the day , the're just outside....
my cousens dog is homeless im very fucken ofinded


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 8 2008, 10:03 PM~9643449
> *Spike that ram looks good homie
> *


thanks homie.


----------



## spikekid999

what intake should i go with on my squad car hemi?? :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

number 2


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 8 2008, 09:11 PM~9643539
> *It usually does that within the first 2 or 3 coats looks good so far homie
> go for a grey interior with some black inserts would look clean
> *


yea i figured that out today cause now it has a second coat it looks waaaay better thanks for the props also homie and the advice


----------



## 8-Ball

yea number 2 homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2008, 10:05 PM~9643472
> *OK TRADE YA ILL TAKE THAT DOWN , YOU TAKE THAT DOWN.... I HAVE A HALF BLACK COUSIN, I REALLY AM OFFENDED.... TO ME IT LOOKS LIKE ''FUCK *******''
> *


im black and white and 100% ***** ,and proud to be one a fuck ***** is a dude black, white, chinese ,or what have you that is full of shit ,always makeing deals and not following up on them ,the kind of dude thats always in your bisness ,a snitch ,a trouble starter a fuk ***** is a bad person to be around ,and im free of those qualities ,i cant disrespect black folks cause ive been showed more love from black folks ,then white folks ,my white side dont want shit to do wit me cause im half black ,im trying to get you to understand the term( fuck *****)its a name in all parts not a comment or a disrespectfull coment to a race please ,ill trade you but im not offended by your comment cause its your oppenion ,its how you feel and i would not be offended by you being real ,if i did that i would be hateing on you ,and also that would be grounds for me to be a fuk ***** ,and that im not, so im not offended ,nore hateing on your openion of what you think homie i come in peace and in no way prejuduse on any creed or race ,and theres a diffrence between a ***** and ****** ,a ****** can be any race ,its an ignorant person ,a ***** is a street raised indavidual ,and here in miami we got white boys saying (wusup my ***** ) that ****** crazy so on and so forth ,and us black folks call them ****** too ,its how you say it that determines if its offenceve or not,so please dont be offended homie its all love dawg


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 8 2008, 10:03 PM~9643456
> *any ideas on the interior homies
> *


black homie and trim it out ,like do the headliner ,and the seat trim the dash pad ,and rear dash pad ,that would be tight homie


----------



## Reverend Hearse

UNDERSTOOD....


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2008, 10:31 PM~9643757
> *UNDERSTOOD....
> *


thank you homie


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 8 2008, 09:30 PM~9643754
> *black homie and trim it out ,like do the headliner ,and the seat trim the dash pad ,and rear dash pad ,that would be tight homie
> *


do the trim white and the rest black


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 8 2008, 09:45 PM~9643255
> *hey guys im having a problem right now trying to figure out rather to go with a black bandana or white bandana in the 65 pontiac and how to get it to show some detail on the interior anyone have any ideas
> *


my home boy who was from brazil had a 73 impy and he bought a lot of them bandannas that had money print on them ,and did his interior with it and the shit was tight i was inpressed by it and some other dudes do there whole interior wit the traditional bandanna material and its tight like my mini van the interior is partually camaflog the kick pannels, and the parts thats under the dash im going to do the header panel ,just dont have time to finnish it


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 8 2008, 09:45 PM~9643255
> *hey guys im having a problem right now trying to figure out rather to go with a black bandana or white bandana in the 65 pontiac and how to get it to show some detail on the interior anyone have any ideas
> *


my home boy who was from brazil had a 73 impy and he bought a lot of them bandannas that had money print on them ,and did his interior with it and the shit was tight i was inpressed by it and some other dudes do there whole interior wit the traditional bandanna material and its tight like my mini van the interior is partually camaflog the kick pannels, and the parts thats under the dash im going to do the header panel ,just dont have time to finnish it


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 8 2008, 09:43 PM~9643906
> *my home boy who was from brazil had a 73 impy and he bought a lot of them bandannas that had money print on them ,and did his interior with it and the shit was tight  i was inpressed by it and some other dudes do there whole interior wit the traditional bandanna material and its tight like my mini van the interior is partually camaflog the kick pannels, and the parts thats under the dash im going to do the header panel ,just dont have time to finnish it
> *


im just tryin to figure out right now homie is how to get the bandana to show some of the detail or i might just mark it all on the outside of the interior tube and when its done makin the detail over and how to get it on the front seats so its nice and tight overall really homiebut ima look for some pics of cars done like that


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 8 2008, 10:51 PM~9644000
> *im just tryin to figure out right now homie is how to get the bandana to show some of the detail or i might just mark it all on the outside of the interior tube and when its done makin the detail over and how to get it on the front seats so its nice and tight overall really homiebut ima look for some pics of cars done like that
> *


ok i see to make it look good is what you want ,not nessaserily the color ,ok first tape off everything you dont want covered ,and when you do lay the tape in a fasion that it shows the contour of the cut point (the end point that you dont want coverd )and if needed cut the tape to fit the aplication while its on the part you want coverd ,once all that is done the tape and the untaped part will be the desighn that you want (taped uncoverd ,untaped coverd )then take your measurments larger than you need but not by much ,what i did was iron the material so that its free of rinkels and straight fold a lil piece so the cut side is smoth and iron that like you creaseing your pants ,use contact cement with a small brush if you want it to be less thick you can thin it with minaral spirits and brush it on the untaped part one section at a time and let it dry to the touch then aply some (a lil bit )to the material and stick it on makeing sure you get all the corners ,a cut credit card works great to smoth everything out let it dry thurolyb4 you start wraping it ,then do the same all the way around ,if you need help call me


----------



## 8-Ball

ok homie thanks for the help i see what u sayin now


----------



## old low&slo

hey fellas
just wanted to pop in on my break at work and say WHAT UP !!!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 9 2008, 12:06 AM~9644875
> *hey fellas
> just wanted to pop in on my break at work and say WHAT UP !!!
> *


whats up homie hows work going


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 9 2008, 12:06 AM~9644875
> *hey fellas
> just wanted to pop in on my break at work and say WHAT UP !!!
> *


what up foo. im tryin to figure out what route im gonna go on the 68 road runner :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball

here r updates on the 65 pontiac
























here is what the interior looks like so far what yall think


----------



## spikekid999

lookin good 8. cant wait to see that interior done


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homie im workin on it right now the dash and the front seats r goin to give me a hassle they arent seperated yet that is


----------



## 8-Ball

here is somemore of the interior hope yall like i dont thik anyone on here has ever used real bandanas in a model :dunno:


----------



## spikekid999

i tryed a long time ago and it turned out like shit

but yours on the other hand looks badass.


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homie it took alot of time had to pull it real tight


----------



## spikekid999

ya i remember that lol. what glue did you use??


----------



## spikekid999

:0 :0 my dart in primer,71 gtx,68 road runner,and 70 super bee


----------



## 8-Ball

i used a hot glue gun


----------



## 8-Ball

damn u got alot to build up homie get to building cause i wanna see that dart finished


----------



## spikekid999

ya plus i have a 71 duster,f-150,71 cuda,got a 67 gtx comin from RO, a volare comin from ebay,a 71 charger comin from crx, a 74 gtx comin from ibldmyown,and a dodge truck from dade which is gonna be a tow truck :0 

im gonna throw another coat of primer and hopefuly color on the dart tomorrow


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 8 2008, 03:52 PM~9641691
> *naw they havent caught the perp yet ,i dont kno if you would understand that the cops here are croked like chanels on a key,for me the  good news is a cops down,bad news a man was killed ,of coarse he had a family maby some kids ,but if would have went home to them when he got off instead of going to another part of town on what ever bisness he had at 12 in the morning maby he would'nt have died .understand that i dont hate or dislike man ingenaral,just hate what they become when they put on that uniform cause they have no compassion or knowlage that there about to make things worse than they have to be trust im sad that a man has died ,but not sorry that theres one less cop to harras people that are poor ,it may be diffrent the wea you are but here homie they deserve it ,carma has visited and made her choice
> *


LITTLE HOMIE YOU HAVE ALOT OF GROWING UP TO DO. YOU CAN NOT JUDGE A MAN FOR DOING HIS JOB. I WORK IN OAKLAND CA, AND I SOMETIMES DRIVE BY THE WORST NEIGHBORHOODS. I SEE HOW COPS GET TREATED AND DISREPECTED. WHEN YOUR HOMIES GET SHOT OR SOMEONE HURTS YOUR LOVE ONES, I BET THE FIRST NUMBER YOU DIAL IS 911.

I AM GOING TO INGORE YOUR COMMENT. I AM HURT THAT SOMEONE ON HERE WOULD FEEL LIKE THAT ABOUT SOMEONE THAT PROTECTS US.

I HAVE A SON WHO ALMOST LOST HIS LIFE IN AN AUTO ACCIDENT AND HAS DEVOTED HIS LIFE TO PROTECTING OTHERS. HE IS ALMOST DONE WITH HIS SCHOOLING AND WILL BECOME AN OFFICER OF THE PEACE. SO, PLEASE UNDERSTAND WHY I FEEL THE WAY I DO.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 9 2008, 01:36 AM~9646380
> *LITTLE HOMIE YOU HAVE ALOT OF GROWING UP TO DO. YOU CAN NOT JUDGE A MAN FOR DOING HIS JOB. I WORK IN OAKLAND CA, AND I SOMETIMES DRIVE BY THE WORST NEIGHBORHOODS. I SEE HOW COPS GET TREATED AND DISREPECTED. WHEN YOUR HOMIES GET SHOT OR SOMEONE HURTS YOUR LOVE ONES, I BET THE FIRST NUMBER YOU DIAL IS 911.
> 
> I AM GOING TO INGORE YOUR COMMENT. I AM HURT THAT SOMEONE ON HERE WOULD FEEL LIKE THAT ABOUT SOMEONE THAT PROTECTS US.
> 
> I HAVE A SON WHO ALMOST LOST HIS LIFE IN AN AUTO ACCIDENT AND HAS DEVOTED HIS LIFE TO PROTECTING OTHERS. HE IS ALMOST DONE WITH HIS SCHOOLING AND WILL BECOME AN OFFICER OF THE PEACE. SO, PLEASE UNDERSTAND WHY I FEEL THE WAY I DO.
> *


^good point beto, the people you complain about are the first people you call for help.


You may hate it when they give you a ticket, or when you get the beat down for rubbin em the wrong way (believe me, I know first hand. ive never been in trouble, i have no record, but one wrong move and you know when youve overstepped) when they are wearing that uniform;But you gotta stop and think..... it takes a huge set of knackers to get into that uniform everyday, and put up with some of the stuff that they do.


At some point you gotta grow-up and respect the fact that they are just doin their jobs.


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 9 2008, 02:36 AM~9646380
> *LITTLE HOMIE YOU HAVE ALOT OF GROWING UP TO DO. YOU CAN NOT JUDGE A MAN FOR DOING HIS JOB. I WORK IN OAKLAND CA, AND I SOMETIMES DRIVE BY THE WORST NEIGHBORHOODS. I SEE HOW COPS GET TREATED AND DISREPECTED. WHEN YOUR HOMIES GET SHOT OR SOMEONE HURTS YOUR LOVE ONES, I BET THE FIRST NUMBER YOU DIAL IS 911.
> I AM GOING TO INGORE YOUR COMMENT. I AM HURT THAT SOMEONE ON HERE WOULD FEEL LIKE THAT ABOUT SOMEONE THAT PROTECTS US.
> 
> I HAVE A SON WHO ALMOST LOST HIS LIFE IN AN AUTO ACCIDENT AND HAS DEVOTED HIS LIFE TO PROTECTING OTHERS. HE IS ALMOST DONE WITH HIS SCHOOLING AND WILL BECOME AN OFFICER OF THE PEACE. SO, PLEASE UNDERSTAND WHY I FEEL THE WAY I DO.
> *


honestly homie in the streets its one rule and its in almost every black community if someone kills or hurts one of ur family or friends u dont call the police cause they wont do shit. for example my homie got killed not 10 ft away from my front door we didnt call the police we handled it ourselves. where me and dade live and in other places when it comes to certain neighborhoods police dont care bout us so we have to take care of it oursleves.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

so its a racial issue??? blacks kill more blacks than anyone else homie....


----------



## 8-Ball

it was a white guy that killed my homie in front of my house


----------



## ride on 4's

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 9 2008, 02:36 AM~9646380
> *LITTLE HOMIE YOU HAVE ALOT OF GROWING UP TO DO. YOU CAN NOT JUDGE A MAN FOR DOING HIS JOB. I WORK IN OAKLAND CA, AND I SOMETIMES DRIVE BY THE WORST NEIGHBORHOODS. I SEE HOW COPS GET TREATED AND DISREPECTED. WHEN YOUR HOMIES GET SHOT OR SOMEONE HURTS YOUR LOVE ONES, I BET THE FIRST NUMBER YOU DIAL IS 911.
> 
> I AM GOING TO INGORE YOUR COMMENT. I AM HURT THAT SOMEONE ON HERE WOULD FEEL LIKE THAT ABOUT SOMEONE THAT PROTECTS US.
> 
> I HAVE A SON WHO ALMOST LOST HIS LIFE IN AN AUTO ACCIDENT AND HAS DEVOTED HIS LIFE TO PROTECTING OTHERS. HE IS ALMOST DONE WITH HIS SCHOOLING AND WILL BECOME AN OFFICER OF THE PEACE. SO, PLEASE UNDERSTAND WHY I FEEL THE WAY I DO.
> *


 :angry: wtf you mean ''your homies''?you sould have left that out man that was not needed right there.there are some good cops and some bad ones,im sorry to hear about that but i mean it makes no sence to always take the cops sides cause they'll fuck you over faster than the people you hang with,i see it happen before.Thats just one of the many reasons i don't not trust cops.So please understand why i feel the way i do


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ride on 4's_@Jan 8 2008, 11:54 PM~9646560
> *:angry: wtf you mean ''your homies''?you sould have left that out man that was not needed right there.there are some good cops and some bad ones,im sorry to hear about that but i mean it makes no sence to always take the cops sides cause they'll fuck you over faster than the people you hang with,i see it happen before.Thats just one of the many reasons i don't not trust cops.So please understand why i feel the way i do
> *


he was talkin about your friends.... not callin the cops your homies


----------



## ride on 4's

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 9 2008, 03:59 AM~9646564
> *he was talkin about your friends.... not callin the cops your homies
> *


i know that,but the way he said it :scrutinize:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 9 2008, 02:02 AM~9646254
> *here is somemore of the interior hope yall like i dont thik anyone on here has ever used real bandanas in a model :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so has any one done a finished model like this before


----------



## ride on 4's

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 9 2008, 04:18 AM~9646577
> *so has any one done a finished model like this before
> *


thats tight homie i never seen that done before.what car are you putting that on,if it's a g-body you can do a multi-colored ragtop on it


----------



## 8-Ball

here is a mock up of the interior work i got done in the body i think its gonna turn out nice but any comments and criticizms r welcomed.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wetsand the body with a high grit sandpaper to smooth it out.....


----------



## 8-Ball

whats a good grit to go with 600 or higher then respray it with clear coat then bmf then clear again right rollin


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'd start with 1500....


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 9 2008, 03:36 AM~9646380
> *LITTLE HOMIE YOU HAVE ALOT OF GROWING UP TO DO. YOU CAN NOT JUDGE A MAN FOR DOING HIS JOB. I WORK IN OAKLAND CA, AND I SOMETIMES DRIVE BY THE WORST NEIGHBORHOODS. I SEE HOW COPS GET TREATED AND DISREPECTED. WHEN YOUR HOMIES GET SHOT OR SOMEONE HURTS YOUR LOVE ONES, I BET THE FIRST NUMBER YOU DIAL IS 911.
> 
> I AM GOING TO INGORE YOUR COMMENT. I AM HURT THAT SOMEONE ON HERE WOULD FEEL LIKE THAT ABOUT SOMEONE THAT PROTECTS US.
> 
> I HAVE A SON WHO ALMOST LOST HIS LIFE IN AN AUTO ACCIDENT AND HAS DEVOTED HIS LIFE TO PROTECTING OTHERS. HE IS ALMOST DONE WITH HIS SCHOOLING AND WILL BECOME AN OFFICER OF THE PEACE. SO, PLEASE UNDERSTAND WHY I FEEL THE WAY I DO.
> *



i understand what you mean but my comment was made from my experiences here in miami ,ive been to sevral other other states and the officers were great polite and willing to help ,thats a good man who does his job ,the cops in my neiborhood dont do that ,disrespect the badge they do they dont do there job ,they just harass people trust me im no one to judge and if i didnt experience it i could not speak ,but just give my openion ,i agree with you,and its not a bad job dont get me rong ,if your son wants to be an officer , im sure hell be the good guy ,im only speaking on my experiences ,not what i think, your good people i see it in the photo you posted up and have a lovely familly ,but if you were the gangster you say you were way back in the day you would understand how crooked cops can be. these are the cops that give law inforcement a bad name and thats what i am saying ,my coment isnt to the good cops ,its for the bad ones .and they aressted a dude that was in conection with the muder but they havent got the shooter yet


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ride on 4's_@Jan 9 2008, 04:54 AM~9646560
> *:angry: wtf you mean ''your homies''?you sould have left that out man that was not needed right there.there are some good cops and some bad ones,im sorry to hear about that but i mean it makes no sence to always take the cops sides cause they'll fuck you over faster than the people you hang with,i see it happen before.Thats just one of the many reasons i don't not trust cops.So please understand why i feel the way i do
> *


i agree with you ,but there are some good ones out there too there just in the good neiborhoods ,and beto what do you do when a cop shoots a 10 year old boy for playing with a water gun ,or a cop kills a fifteen yearold kid cause he fit the discription of suspect the cops in the cities and ghettos are killing the youth off or locking them up for no reason ,young men ,with children are getting killed left and right behinde police shootings ,and they have the power to say it was justafied


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 9 2008, 03:36 AM~9646380
> *LITTLE HOMIE YOU HAVE ALOT OF GROWING UP TO DO. YOU CAN NOT JUDGE A MAN FOR DOING HIS JOB. I WORK IN OAKLAND CA, AND I SOMETIMES DRIVE BY THE WORST NEIGHBORHOODS. I SEE HOW COPS GET TREATED AND DISREPECTED. WHEN YOUR HOMIES GET SHOT OR SOMEONE HURTS YOUR LOVE ONES, I BET THE FIRST NUMBER YOU DIAL IS 911.
> 
> I AM GOING TO INGORE YOUR COMMENT. I AM HURT THAT SOMEONE ON HERE WOULD FEEL LIKE THAT ABOUT SOMEONE THAT PROTECTS US.
> 
> I HAVE A SON WHO ALMOST LOST HIS LIFE IN AN AUTO ACCIDENT AND HAS DEVOTED HIS LIFE TO PROTECTING OTHERS. HE IS ALMOST DONE WITH HIS SCHOOLING AND WILL BECOME AN OFFICER OF THE PEACE. SO, PLEASE UNDERSTAND WHY I FEEL THE WAY I DO.
> *


im sorry if what you say is true then i would love to live in your neborhood


----------



## Pokey

Police officers are just doing their job. They are human, and they make mistakes just like the rest of us. I'm sure we've all made mistakes at work. When a cop makes a mistake, it tends to be more serious, I understand that. Let's be real though, do you really think that all police get up in the morning and say, "hey, I think I'll shoot someone just for the color of their skin today!"?

I know there are alot of pricks out there in uniform. It's the human factor though, you're gonna have ass-holes in every profession. Believe me, I work with a few ass-holes myself, and I shudder to think of what they would be like with some authority!

I hate it when people say, "I hate the fucking police, their out to get me!". Seriously man, think of how this country would be like if there were no police. You tink you're neighborhood is fucked up now.....

Let's be real, they're just doing a job, a job I doubt most of us could do, or would want to do. Sure, there a few bad apples, that can't be avoided, due to the "human factor". but, you can't hold all police accountable for the actions of the "bad cops", or the regrettable mistakes a few of the honest ones have made. it's a thankless, stressful, and sometimes scary job, especially with so many people out there that have the "them against us" mentality. If you want to blame anyone, blame the system, not the police officers themselves.

I got into alot of trouble in my youth, and I hated cops too, until one of my close friends became a police officer, and I heard about all the disrespect he has to put up with from people that don't even know him. he's one of the most trustworthy, and honest people I know. When he puts on that uniform, and goes out on the streets, people treat him like the scum of the earth. Like Beto said though, I bet those same people that treat him like shit, are the first ones to call 911 when they need help.

Sorry if this pisses anyone off. This is just something I feel pretty strongly about. If it weren't for the police, my wife and daughter probably wouldn't be alive today!


----------



## mcloven

hows that car coming 8ball


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by ride on 4's_@Jan 9 2008, 02:01 AM~9646567
> *i know that,but the way he said it :scrutinize:
> *


FOR SOMEONE THAT MADE THIS QUOTE, I CAN'T BELEIVE YOU DISAGREE WITH WHAT I SAID. AND YES I DID STATE THAT IF YOUR HOMIE GETS SHOT, YOUR THE FIRST TO CALL 911, AND FOR THOSE WHO SAY WE HANDLE IT OURSELVES, NOW I UNDERSTAND WHY YOUR HOMIE DIED, YOU DID NOT GET HIM HELP!!!!

"I know ya straped but ya cowards like to play hard,thin again you don't wanna catch a murder charge "


----------



## ElRafa

8ball that was creative as hell on the interior bro lookin good


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 9 2008, 10:08 AM~9647759
> * 8ball that was creative as hell on the interior bro lookin good
> *


x2


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by dubelduces+Jan 9 2008, 11:00 AM~9647696-->
> 
> 
> 
> hows that car coming 8ball
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothin new te more updates tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 11:08 AM~9647759
> * 8ball that was creative as hell on the interior bro lookin good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pokey_@Jan 9 2008, 11:16 AM~9647827
> *x2
> *


thanks guys wait til u see what props ima put in side the car


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 9 2008, 11:48 AM~9647615
> *Police officers are just doing their job. They are human, and they make mistakes just like the rest of us. I'm sure we've all made mistakes at work. When a cop makes a mistake, it tends to be more serious, I understand that. Let's be real though, do you really think that all police get up in the morning and say, "hey, I think I'll shoot someone just for the color of their skin today!"?
> 
> I know there are alot of pricks out there in uniform. It's the human factor though, you're gonna have ass-holes in every profession. Believe me, I work with a few ass-holes myself, and I shudder to think of what they would be like with some authority!
> 
> I hate it when people say, "I hate the fucking police, their out to get me!". Seriously man, think of how this country would be like if there were no police. You tink you're neighborhood is fucked up now.....
> 
> Let's be real, they're just doing a job, a job I doubt most of us could do, or would want to do. Sure, there a few bad apples, that can't be avoided, due to the "human factor". but, you can't hold all police accountable for the actions of the "bad cops", or the regrettable mistakes a few of the honest ones have made. it's a thankless, stressful, and sometimes scary job, especially with so many people out there that have the "them against us" mentality. If you want to blame anyone, blame the system, not the police officers themselves.
> 
> I got into alot of trouble in my youth, and I hated cops too, until one of my close friends became a police officer, and I heard about all the disrespect he has to put up with from people that don't even know him. he's one of the most trustworthy, and honest people I know. When he puts on that uniform, and goes out on the streets, people treat him like the scum of the earth. Like Beto said though, I bet those same people that treat him like shit, are the first ones to call 911 when they need help.
> 
> Sorry if this pisses anyone off. This is just something I feel pretty strongly about. If it weren't for the police, my wife and daughter probably wouldn't be alive today!
> *


 you are absolutly right,its the human factor and you said it better than me ,but its tha bad ones that seem to overwhelm the good .in my lifetime iv ran into a few good cops hell ive done custome work for a few and they tell me tha shit that goes on iv also ran into a few that behaved very poorly and you dont have to do anything ,rong its the system and its the human factor ,and not the cop the cop is a job not a person im sorry if i offended any one here


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 9 2008, 01:14 PM~9648328
> *nothin new te more updates tonight
> thanks guys wait til u see what props ima put in side the car
> *


im diggin it homie shits looking sweet


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 9 2008, 11:16 AM~9648340
> *you are absolutly right,its the human factor and you said it better than me ,but its tha bad ones that seem to overwhelm the good .in my lifetime iv ran into a few good cops hell ive done custome work for a few and they tell me tha shit that goes on iv also ran into a few that behaved very poorly and you dont have to do anything ,rong its the system and its the human factor ,and not the cop the cop is a job not a person im sorry if i offended any one here
> *


I'm not offended bro, like I said, I used to hold a negative opinion of all cops, until I got to know a few, and realized that they're just people like the rest of us.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 9 2008, 10:47 AM~9648576
> *I'm not offended bro, like I said, I used to hold a negative opinion of all cops, until I got to know a few, and realized that they're just people like the rest of us.
> *


WELL STATED POKEY.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 9 2008, 02:27 PM~9648906
> *WELL STATED POKEY.
> *


i understand now thanks for the eye opening


----------



## [email protected]

*SUP FAM HERES MY FIRST BUILD OF 2008!! *:biggrin: 
(later ill take more pics, this the only 1 I took before my camera broke :angry: )


----------



## low4oshow

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 9 2008, 05:08 PM~9650277
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## DA_SQUID

The smiling children giggled as they patted the young goat on its head and tickled it behind the ears. 

Some of the more boisterous ones tried to clamber onto the animal's back but were soon shaken off with a quick wiggle of its bottom. 

It could have been a happy scene from a family zoo anywhere in the world but for what happened next. 









Children feed goats before the 'show' starts. One that has been 'bought' by a visitor is carried off
A man hoisted up the goat and nonchalantly threw it over a wall into a pit full of hungry lions. The poor goat tried to run for its life, but it didn't stand a chance. The lions quickly surrounded it and started tearing at its flesh. 

"Oohs" and "aahs" filled the air as the children watched the goat being ripped limb from limb. Some started to clap silently with a look of wonder in their eyes. 

The scenes witnessed at Badaltearing Safari Park in China are rapidly becoming a normal day out for many Chinese families. 









Once the goat is carried from its pen, it is swiftly thrown into the lion enclosure
Baying crowds now gather in zoos across the country to watch animals being torn to pieces by lions and tigers. 

Just an hour's drive from the main Olympic attractions in Beijing, Badaling is in many ways a typical Chinese zoo. 

Next to the main slaughter arena is a restaurant where families can dine on braised dog while watching cows and goats being disembowelled by lions. 

The zoo also encourages visitors to "fish" for lions using live chickens as bait. For just £2, giggling visitors tie terrified chickens onto bamboo rods and dangle them in front of the lions, just as a cat owner might tease their pet with a toy.








The ravenous big cats quickly attack the goat and start to tear it limb from limb, all in the name of 'entertainment' for the Badaling zoo visitors
During one visit, a woman managed to taunt the big cats with a petrified chicken for five minutes before a lion managed to grab the bird in its jaws. 

The crowd then applauded as the bird flapped its wings pathetically in a futile bid to escape. The lion eventually grew bored and crushed the terrified creature to death. 

The tourists were then herded onto buses and driven through the lions' compound to watch an equally cruel spectacle. The buses have specially designed chutes down which you can push live chickens and watch as they are torn to shreds. 

Once again, children are encouraged to take part in the slaughter. 









The lions tear the goat to pieces within seconds of landing in the enclosure
"It's almost a form of child abuse," says Carol McKenna of the OneVoice animal welfare group. "The cruelty of Chinese zoos is disgusting, but think of the impact on the children watching it. What kind of future is there for China if its children think this kind of cruelty is normal? 

"In China, if you love animals you want to kill yourself every day out of despair." 

But the cruelty of Badaling doesn't stop with animals apart. For those who can still stomach it, the zoo has numerous traumatised animals to gawp at. 

A pair of endangered moon bears with rusting steel nose rings are chained up in cages so small that they cannot even turn around. 

One has clearly gone mad and spends most of its time shaking its head and bashing into the walls of its prison. 

There are numerous other creatures, including tigers, which also appear to have been driven insane by captivity. Predictably, they are kept in cramped, filthy conditions. 

!Zoos like this make me want to boycott everything Chinese," says Emma Milne, star of the BBC's Vets In Practice. 

"I'd like to rip out everything in my house that's made in China. I have big problems with their culture. 

"If you enjoy watching an animal die then that's a sad and disgusting reflection on you. 

"Perhaps we shouldn't be surprised by their behaviour towards animals, as the value of human life is so low in China." 

East of Badaling lies the equally horrific Qingdao zoo. Here, visitors can take part in China's latest craze — tortoise baiting. 

Simply put, Chinese families now gather in zoos to hurl coins at tortoises. 

Legend has it that if you hit a tortoise on the head with a coin and make a wish, then your heart's desire will come true. It's the Chinese equivalent of a village wishing well. 

To feed this craze, tortoises are kept in barbaric conditions inside small bare rooms. 

When giggling tourists begin hurling coins at them, they desperately try to protect themselves by withdrawing into their shells. 

But Chinese zoo keepers have discovered a way round this: they wrap elastic bands around the animals' necks to stop them retracting their heads. 

"Tortoises aren't exactly fleet of foot and can't run away," says Carol McKenna. 

"It's monstrous that people hurl coins at the tortoises, but strapping their heads down with elastic bands so they can't hide is even more disgusting. 

"Because tortoises can't scream, people assume they don't suffer. But they do. I can't bear to think what it must be like to live in a tiny cell and have people hurl coins at you all day long." 

Even worse is in store for the animals of Xiongsen Bear and Tiger Mountain Village near Guilin in south-east China. 

Here, live cows are fed to tigers to amuse cheering crowds. During a recent visit, I watched in horror as a young cow was stalked and caught. Its screams and cries filled the air as it struggled to escape. 

A wild tiger would dispatch its prey within moments, but these beasts' natural killing skills have been blunted by years of living in tiny cages. 

The tiger tried to kill — tearing and biting at the cow's body in a pathetic looking frenzy — but it simply didn't know how. 

Eventually, the keepers broke up the contest and slaughtered the cow themselves, much to the disappointment of the crowd. 

Although the live killing exhibition was undoubtedly depressing, an equally disturbing sight lay around the corner: the "animal parade". 

Judging by the rest of the operation, the unseen training methods are unlikely to be humane, but what visitors view is bad enough. 

Tigers, bears and monkeys perform in a degrading "entertainment". Bears wear dresses, balance on balls and not only ride bicycles but mount horses too. 

The showpiece is a bear riding a bike on a high wire above a parade of tigers, monkeys and trumpet-playing bears. 

Astonishingly, the zoo also sells tiger meat and wine produced from big cats kept in battery-style cages. 

Tiger meat is eaten widely in China and the wine, made from the crushed bones of the animals, is a popular drink. 

Although it is illegal, the zoo is quite open about its activities. In fact, it boasts of having 140 dead tigers in freezers ready for the plate. 

In the restaurant, visitors can dine on strips of stir-fried tiger with ginger and Chinese vegetables. Also on the menu are tiger soup and a spicy red curry made with tenderised strips of big cat. 

And if all that isn't enough, you can dine on lion steaks, bear's paw, crocodile and several different species of snake. 

"Discerning" visitors can wash it all down with a glass or two of vintage wine made from the bones of Siberian tigers. 

The wine is made from the 1,300 or so tigers reared on the premises. The restaurant is a favourite with Chinese Communist Party officials who often pop down from Beijing for the weekend. 

China's zoos claim to be centres for education and conservation. Without them, they say, many species would become extinct. 

This is clearly a fig leaf and some would call it a simple lie. Many are no better than "freak shows" from the middle ages and some are no different to the bloody tournaments of ancient Rome. 

"It's farcical to claim that these zoos are educational," says Emma Milne. 

"How can you learn anything about wild animals by watching them pace up and down inside a cage? You could learn far more from a David Attenborough documentary." 

However pitiful the conditions might be in China's zoos, there are a few glimmers of hope. 

It is now becoming fashionable to own pets in China. The hope is that a love for pets will translate into a desire to help animals in general. This does appear to be happening, albeit slowly. 

One recent MORI opinion poll discovered that 90 per cent of Chinese people thought they had "a moral duty to minimise animal suffering". Around 75 per cent felt that the law should be changed to minimise animal suffering as much as possible. 

In 2004, Beijing proposed animal welfare legislation which stipulated that "no one should harass, mistreat or hurt animals". It would also have banned animal fights and live feeding shows. 

The laws would have been a huge step forward. But the proposals were scrapped following stiff opposition from vested interests and those who felt China had more pressing concerns. 

And this is the central problem for animal welfare in China: its ruling elite is brutally repressive and cares little for animals. 

Centuries of rule by tyrannical emperors and bloody dictators have all but eradicated the Buddhist and Confucian respect for life and nature. 

As a result, welfare groups are urging people not to go to Chinese zoos if they should visit the Olympics, as virtually every single one inflicts terrible suffering on its animals 

"They should tell the Chinese Embassy why they are refusing to visit these zoos,' says Carol McKenna of OneVoice. 

"If a nation is great enough to host the Olympic Games then it is great enough to be able to protect its animals." :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999

shit thats a lot of reading....fuck that :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 9 2008, 05:23 PM~9651426
> *shit thats a lot of reading....fuck that :biggrin:
> *


X2 :nicoderm:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 9 2008, 07:16 PM~9651339
> *The smiling children giggled as they patted the young goat on its head and tickled it behind the ears.
> 
> Some of the more boisterous ones tried to clamber onto the animal's back but were soon shaken off with a quick wiggle of its bottom.
> 
> It could have been a happy scene from a family zoo anywhere in the world but for what happened next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Children feed goats before the 'show' starts. One that has been 'bought' by a visitor is carried off
> A man hoisted up the goat and nonchalantly threw it over a wall into a pit full of hungry lions. The poor goat tried to run for its life, but it didn't stand a chance. The lions quickly surrounded it and started tearing at its flesh.
> 
> "Oohs" and "aahs" filled the air as the children watched the goat being ripped limb from limb. Some started to clap silently with a look of wonder in their eyes.
> 
> The scenes witnessed at Badaltearing Safari Park in China are rapidly becoming a normal day out for many Chinese families.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the goat is carried from its pen, it is swiftly thrown into the lion enclosure
> Baying crowds now gather in zoos across the country to watch animals being torn to pieces by lions and tigers.
> 
> Just an hour's drive from the main Olympic attractions in Beijing, Badaling is in many ways a typical Chinese zoo.
> 
> Next to the main slaughter arena is a restaurant where families can dine on braised dog while watching cows and goats being disembowelled by lions.
> 
> The zoo also encourages visitors to "fish" for lions using live chickens as bait. For just £2, giggling visitors tie terrified chickens onto bamboo rods and dangle them in front of the lions, just as a cat owner might tease their pet with a toy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ravenous big cats quickly attack the goat and start to tear it limb from limb, all in the name of 'entertainment' for the Badaling zoo visitors
> During one visit, a woman managed to taunt the big cats with a petrified chicken for five minutes before a lion managed to grab the bird in its jaws.
> 
> The crowd then applauded as the bird flapped its wings pathetically in a futile bid to escape. The lion eventually grew bored and crushed the terrified creature to death.
> 
> The tourists were then herded onto buses and driven through the lions' compound to watch an equally cruel spectacle. The buses have specially designed chutes down which you can push live chickens and watch as they are torn to shreds.
> 
> Once again, children are encouraged to take part in the slaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lions tear the goat to pieces within seconds of landing in the enclosure
> "It's almost a form of child abuse," says Carol McKenna of the OneVoice animal welfare group. "The cruelty of Chinese zoos is disgusting, but think of the impact on the children watching it. What kind of future is there for China if its children think this kind of cruelty is normal?
> 
> "In China, if you love animals you want to kill yourself every day out of despair."
> 
> But the cruelty of Badaling doesn't stop with animals apart. For those who can still stomach it, the zoo has numerous traumatised animals to gawp at.
> 
> A pair of endangered moon bears with rusting steel nose rings are chained up in cages so small that they cannot even turn around.
> 
> One has clearly gone mad and spends most of its time shaking its head and bashing into the walls of its prison.
> 
> There are numerous other creatures, including tigers, which also appear to have been driven insane by captivity. Predictably, they are kept in cramped, filthy conditions.
> 
> !Zoos like this make me want to boycott everything Chinese," says Emma Milne, star of the BBC's Vets In Practice.
> 
> "I'd like to rip out everything in my house that's made in China. I have big problems with their culture.
> 
> "If you enjoy watching an animal die then that's a sad and disgusting reflection on you.
> 
> "Perhaps we shouldn't be surprised by their behaviour towards animals, as the value of human life is so low in China."
> 
> East of Badaling lies the equally horrific Qingdao zoo. Here, visitors can take part in China's latest craze — tortoise baiting.
> 
> Simply put, Chinese families now gather in zoos to hurl coins at tortoises.
> 
> Legend has it that if you hit a tortoise on the head with a coin and make a wish, then your heart's desire will come true. It's the Chinese equivalent of a village wishing well.
> 
> To feed this craze, tortoises are kept in barbaric conditions inside small bare rooms.
> 
> When giggling tourists begin hurling coins at them, they desperately try to protect themselves by withdrawing into their shells.
> 
> But Chinese zoo keepers have discovered a way round this: they wrap elastic bands around the animals' necks to stop them retracting their heads.
> 
> "Tortoises aren't exactly fleet of foot and can't run away," says Carol McKenna.
> 
> "It's monstrous that people hurl coins at the tortoises, but strapping their heads down with elastic bands so they can't hide is even more disgusting.
> 
> "Because tortoises can't scream, people assume they don't suffer. But they do. I can't bear to think what it must be like to live in a tiny cell and have people hurl coins at you all day long."
> 
> Even worse is in store for the animals of Xiongsen Bear and Tiger Mountain Village near Guilin in south-east China.
> 
> Here, live cows are fed to tigers to amuse cheering crowds. During a recent visit, I watched in horror as a young cow was stalked and caught. Its screams and cries filled the air as it struggled to escape.
> 
> A wild tiger would dispatch its prey within moments, but these beasts' natural killing skills have been blunted by years of living in tiny cages.
> 
> The tiger tried to kill — tearing and biting at the cow's body in a pathetic looking frenzy — but it simply didn't know how.
> 
> Eventually, the keepers broke up the contest and slaughtered the cow themselves, much to the disappointment of the crowd.
> 
> Although the live killing exhibition was undoubtedly depressing, an equally disturbing sight lay around the corner: the "animal parade".
> 
> Judging by the rest of the operation, the unseen training methods are unlikely to be humane, but what visitors view is bad enough.
> 
> Tigers, bears and monkeys perform in a degrading "entertainment". Bears wear dresses, balance on balls and not only ride bicycles but mount horses too.
> 
> The showpiece is a bear riding a bike on a high wire above a parade of tigers, monkeys and trumpet-playing bears.
> 
> Astonishingly, the zoo also sells tiger meat and wine produced from big cats kept in battery-style cages.
> 
> Tiger meat is eaten widely in China and the wine, made from the crushed bones of the animals, is a popular drink.
> 
> Although it is illegal, the zoo is quite open about its activities. In fact, it boasts of having 140 dead tigers in freezers ready for the plate.
> 
> In the restaurant, visitors can dine on strips of stir-fried tiger with ginger and Chinese vegetables. Also on the menu are tiger soup and a spicy red curry made with tenderised strips of big cat.
> 
> And if all that isn't enough, you can dine on lion steaks, bear's paw, crocodile and several different species of snake.
> 
> "Discerning" visitors can wash it all down with a glass or two of vintage wine made from the bones of Siberian tigers.
> 
> The wine is made from the 1,300 or so tigers reared on the premises. The restaurant is a favourite with Chinese Communist Party officials who often pop down from Beijing for the weekend.
> 
> China's zoos claim to be centres for education and conservation. Without them, they say, many species would become extinct.
> 
> This is clearly a fig leaf and some would call it a simple lie. Many are no better than "freak shows" from the middle ages and some are no different to the bloody tournaments of ancient Rome.
> 
> "It's farcical to claim that these zoos are educational," says Emma Milne.
> 
> "How can you learn anything about wild animals by watching them pace up and down inside a cage? You could learn far more from a David Attenborough documentary."
> 
> However pitiful the conditions might be in China's zoos, there are a few glimmers of hope.
> 
> It is now becoming fashionable to own pets in China. The hope is that a love for pets will translate into a desire to help animals in general. This does appear to be happening, albeit slowly.
> 
> One recent MORI opinion poll discovered that 90 per cent of Chinese people thought they had "a moral duty to minimise animal suffering". Around 75 per cent felt that the law should be changed to minimise animal suffering as much as possible.
> 
> In 2004, Beijing proposed animal welfare legislation which stipulated that "no one should harass, mistreat or hurt animals". It would also have banned animal fights and live feeding shows.
> 
> The laws would have been a huge step forward. But the proposals were scrapped following stiff opposition from vested interests and those who felt China had more pressing concerns.
> 
> And this is the central problem for animal welfare in China: its ruling elite is brutally repressive and cares little for animals.
> 
> Centuries of rule by tyrannical emperors and bloody dictators have all but eradicated the Buddhist and Confucian respect for life and nature.
> 
> As a result, welfare groups are urging people not to go to Chinese zoos if they should visit the Olympics, as virtually every single one inflicts terrible suffering on its animals
> 
> "They should tell the Chinese Embassy why they are refusing to visit these zoos,' says Carol McKenna of OneVoice.
> 
> "If a nation is great enough to host the Olympic Games then it is great enough to be able to protect its animals." :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that saddens me to know people find pleasure in watching animals rip apart other animals it s displeasing to kno this :tears: :tears:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

quick question for u dade..... do u kno that the cop was the cop a crooked cop?


----------



## mcloven

hey famly can we drop the cop thing


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 9 2008, 09:02 PM~9652422
> *hey famly can we drop the cop thing
> *


im sorry homie


----------



## mcloven

its all good lets get building


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 9 2008, 09:53 PM~9652941
> *its all good lets get building
> *


i havent stoped shuffling cooking building and replying here


----------



## spikekid999

im buildin :biggrin: check out the dart thread :cheesy:


----------



## mcloven

wow


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 9 2008, 09:55 PM~9652964
> *im buildin :biggrin: check out the dart thread :cheesy:
> *


lol


----------



## mcloven

any one got some tow truck stuff they would sell or trade


----------



## low4oshow

i am about to post some pics.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 9 2008, 09:57 PM~9652979
> *any one got some tow truck stuff they would sell or trade
> *


like this :cheesy:


----------



## mcloven

yep


----------



## low4oshow

heres the motor














































random pics


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 9 2008, 10:19 PM~9653260
> *heres the motor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sweet homie


----------



## low4oshow

still working on motor,need to finish grill ,rechrome bumper,do set up,do the interier,and the wheels are temps becouse the photoetch ones are late on shipping couse of hollidays.


----------



## low4oshow

model car box fell into motor.gotta get it out.


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 9 2008, 08:25 PM~9653334
> *still working on motor,need to finish grill ,rechrome bumper,do set up,do the interier,and the wheels are temps becouse the photoetch ones are late on shipping couse of hollidays.
> *


damn homie you gotta a gang of detail under that hood looks good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn

i see that the grill sticks out how do you fix that?

oh and sweet ass ride.


----------



## julian blea

looks bad ass low....


----------



## spikekid999

damn im lovin the detail on that low. im gonna have to add more detail under the hood of the dart when i get that far lol


----------



## low4oshow

i have been working on it for a week now


----------



## 8-Ball

looking good yall low u goin to keep those green spokes on there


----------



## mcloven

hey cant wait to get them bumper kits


----------



## rollinoldskoo

keep steppin it up lil homie...  




> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 9 2008, 05:19 PM~9653260
> *heres the motor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jan 9 2008, 03:30 AM~9646585-->
> 
> 
> 
> wetsand the body with a high grit sandpaper to smooth it out.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wonder if that paint will wetsand out? Seems like some of the cheaper shit dont? Kinda wads up instead of sanding? like it don't harden all the way or something. dunno? maybe its just me.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElRafa_@Jan 9 2008, 10:08 AM~9647759
> * 8ball that was creative as hell on the interior bro lookin good
> *




X2 very nice homie. Looks good as hell in that ride.


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 9 2008, 11:54 PM~9653671
> *looking good yall low u goin to keep those green spokes on there
> *


no


----------



## LowandBeyond

that 64 is badass!!!! Great details. :0


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 3 2008, 11:06 PM~9600562
> *this is what im going for in color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the wheels


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks yall for the comments and low keep it up lil homie


----------



## low4oshow

thanks


----------



## cruzinlow

hey low that 64 is turnin out freakin crazy homie, got some nice work going into it  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven

damn i like the rims


----------



## spikekid999

i took a few outside pics of the ramcharger but this one turned out the best









i like this pic cuz it has the late 70s ramcharger (model) and the 80s ramcharger (my dads in the background)


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 10 2008, 02:31 PM~9659829
> *i took a few outside pics of the ramcharger but this one turned out the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like this pic cuz it has the late 70s ramcharger (model) and the 80s ramcharger (my dads in the background)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!!!! :0


----------



## low4oshow

cant see the pics


----------



## spikekid999

thanks joker. 

i dunno why you cant see em low, they show on my screen and joker seen em


----------



## RAY_512

that 64 iz badazz low! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 10 2008, 03:49 PM~9660440
> *thanks joker.
> 
> i dunno why you cant see em low, they show on my screen and joker seen em
> *


Well , I saw them early today!! now its nothing! :scrutinize:


----------



## [email protected]

Few pics!! :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow

every time i see your rides they get better and better. :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

chevelle looks good but whyd you use the hood for the blower??


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 9 2008, 07:56 PM~9653702
> *hey  cant wait to get them bumper kits
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## low4oshow

chill out man :|


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 10 2008, 06:35 PM~9661851
> *chill out man :|
> *


THEN YOU BETTER HAVE A TALK WITH YOUR MEMBER'S. :angry:


----------



## low4oshow

dont speek what you dont know.


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## low4oshow




----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 10 2008, 06:43 PM~9661956
> *dont speek what you dont know.
> *


TRUST ME I KNOW....YOU MUST NOT KNOW. I DON'T FEEL LIKE TAKING THIS ANY FURTHER SO I WILL LEAVE IT ALONE FOR NOW. IM ON THE SAME CHAT LINE'S WITH OTHER PEOPLE AND THEY DON'T KNOW MY SCREEN NAME AND THAT IT'S ME.


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 10 2008, 09:48 PM~9662018
> *TRUST ME I KNOW....YOU MUST NOT KNOW.  I DON'T FEEL LIKE TAKING THIS ANY FURTHER SO I WILL LEAVE IT ALONE FOR NOW.  IM ON THE SAME CHAT LINE'S WITH  OTHER PEOPLE AND THEY DON'T KNOW MY SCREEN NAME AND THAT IT'S ME.
> *


i know what you dont :0


----------



## mcloven

did i say something rong


----------



## low4oshow

no


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 10 2008, 08:33 PM~9661831
> *LET ME FIND OUT YOU GUY'S ARE TRYING TO CAST MY SHIT.  AND YOU WILL GET DELT WITH. AND THAT'S A PROMISE..
> *


hey homie the biz is strickly in house homie ,it has no outside affileates,trust me even if you dont ,no one is stepping on any toes here


----------



## mcloven

my diorama


----------



## low4oshow

a junkyard :dunno:


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven

yep


----------



## low4oshow

nice,a homie look.i found a old video of my caddy .

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa235/j...51407_22561.flv


----------



## dade county

sup lo


----------



## low4oshow

nathin chillin.


----------



## mcloven

any one have some junk the would sell to the yard


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 10 2008, 07:33 PM~9661831
> *LET ME FIND OUT YOU GUY'S ARE TRYING TO CAST MY SHIT.  AND YOU WILL GET DELT WITH. AND THAT'S A PROMISE..
> *


Hold on pimp pump yo breaks u talkin bout me and to me homie ima cast what ever i feel like castin yall aint the first to make any of this shit homie real talk and dont u ever in your life say ima get delt with and thats a promise on the internet u got a problem with what im doinin hit me on my cell or in a pm but the way u came was 100% foul and to the left. so watch yo mouth and stop speakin on shit you dont know. cause u frankly dont kno shit bout what im doin over here and my club aint got shit to do with what im doin so take this advice u wanna holla at me bout somethin hit me up not post it like that. so quit actin like a gangster on the computer as yall so put it so many times on the internets with this e thuggin shit homie. but fo real u wanna holla bout somethin hit my cell 317-294-8086 but if i dont pick up im probably casting "MY SHIT" :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

models lookin good guys keep up the good work


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 10 2008, 09:15 PM~9662363
> *any one have some junk the would sell to the yard
> *


i do but it has to go to the yard we need something for the dogs to rent out


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 10 2008, 11:14 PM~9663622
> *i do but it has to go to the yard we need something for the dogs to rent out
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

what ugot


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 10 2008, 08:46 PM~9663299
> *Hold on pimp pump yo breaks u talkin bout me and to me homie ima cast what ever i feel like castin yall aint the first to make any of this shit homie real talk and dont u ever in your life say ima get delt with and thats a promise on the internet u got a problem with what im doinin hit me on my cell or in a pm but the way u came was 100% foul and to the left. so watch yo mouth and stop speakin on shit you dont know. cause u frankly dont kno shit bout what im doin over here and my club aint got shit to do with what im doin so take this advice u wanna holla at me bout somethin hit me up not post it like that. so quit actin like a gangster on the computer as yall so put it so many times on the internets with this e thuggin shit homie. but fo real u wanna holla bout somethin hit my cell 317-294-8086 but if i dont pick up im probably casting "MY SHIT"  :biggrin:
> *


FIRST OF ALL I AIN'T NO E-THUG IM A REAL GANGSTER. SECOND OF ALL MAKE YOU OWN SHIT THEN YOU CAN CAST ALL THE SHIT YOU WAN'T. THIRD, IF I SEE ANY OF MY SHIT FOR SALE ONLINE THEN WE DON'T NEED TO TALK. I WILL SHOW YOU WHAT THIS E-THUG IS ALL ABOUT. THERE IS NO NEED TO TALK . TALKING IS FOR PUSSY'S. NUFF SAID.... YOU DO WHAT YOU GOT TO DO AND I'LL DO WHAT I GOT TO DO.


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 10 2008, 10:38 PM~9663898
> *FIRST OF ALL I AIN'T NO E-THUG IM A REAL GANGSTER. SECOND OF ALL MAKE YOU OWN SHIT THEN YOU CAN CAST ALL THE SHIT YOU WAN'T. THIRD, IF I SEE ANY OF MY SHIT FOR SALE ONLINE THEN WE DON'T NEED TO TALK. I WILL SHOW YOU WHAT THIS E-THUG IS ALL ABOUT. THERE IS NO NEED TO TALK .  TALKING IS FOR PUSSY'S. NUFF SAID.... YOU DO WHAT YOU GOT TO DO AND I'LL DO WHAT I GOT TO DO.
> *


o please believe i am goin to do me and u do u but like i said keep yo thoughts to yourself homie cause u kno when u make assupmtions u makin an ass out of yourself and umption and everyone can say what they wanna say fo real thats all i got to say. and like yall always say dont worry bout what im doin go and build something. and stop comin in my topic with this tuff talk.


----------



## ride on 4's

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 10 2008, 10:41 PM~9663922
> *o please believe i am goin to do me and u do u but like i said keep yo thoughts to yourself homie cause u kno when u make assupmtions u makin an ass out of yourself and umption and everyone can say what they wanna say fo real thats all i got to say. and like yall always say dont worry bout what im doin go and build something. and stop comin in my topic with this tuff talk.
> *


 :0 ill call you


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just thought i would share some show info with are LIL clubs ! Hopefully we can get the clubs to all meet up at show some time this year ! 


http://kcslammers.com/index_files/Page626.htm

Keep building and keep the plastic alive and strong !


----------



## mcloven

any in cali


----------



## mcloven

any new builds


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dubelduces+Jan 11 2008, 11:19 AM~9667758-->
> 
> 
> 
> any in cali
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-spikekid999_@Jan 10 2008, 06:10 PM~9661573
> *chevelle looks good but whyd you use the hood for the blower??
> *


*lost the other 1* :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

what up


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 11 2008, 01:59 PM~9667557
> *Just  thought i  would  share  some  show  info  with    are  LIL    clubs  !  Hopefully  we  can  get    the  clubs  to  all  meet  up  at  show  some time  this  year !
> http://kcslammers.com/index_files/Page626.htm
> 
> Keep  building  and  keep  the  plastic  alive  and  strong !
> *


thanks homie


----------



## mcloven

nothing much eating pizza


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 11 2008, 03:59 PM~9669085
> *lost the other 1 :biggrin:
> *


you want a reagular hood?? i have one somewhere. got any mopar parts to trade? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 11 2008, 02:08 PM~9669182
> *you want a reagular hood?? i have one somewhere. got any mopar parts to trade? :biggrin:
> *


Im ok rite now,, mayb later!! :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow

:wave:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 11 2008, 04:13 PM~9669221
> *Im ok rite now,, mayb later!! :cheesy:
> *


ight homie. let me know n ill dig one out


----------



## mcloven

ANY ONE GOT SOME 1/18 SPOKES FOR SALE


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 11 2008, 05:16 PM~9669744
> *ANY ONE GOT SOME 1/18 SPOKES FOR SALE
> *


hey homie
I have a set of the hoppin hydros "big daddys" diamonds
if your interested.


----------



## dade county

hey greg wus upa fam its that time for me 8 youknow what im talkin bout ,its going to be about 2 weeks ill on off and on so till the next time yall keep building pease


----------



## spikekid999

well starting monday my building gonna get slowed down. i start workin at the shipyard again. start at 7am and work till 3:30 at the ealiest,about 5 at the latest


----------



## DA_SQUID

a low where you get the grill for the impala at


----------



## DA_SQUID

a low where you get the grill for the impala at


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

GANGSTA!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

GANGSTA!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999

project money eater comin along good


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 12 2008, 12:22 AM~9672681
> *a low where you get the grill for the impala at
> *


http://www.modelcargarage.com/store/pc/vie...e=2&iPageSize=5


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 11 2008, 10:29 PM~9672731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GANGSTA!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


actually homie that was for my girlfriend while she was in the hospital getting a major surgery dont so go ahead and laugh at how it might look but i got major points for that homie.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

no i was laughin cuz it was tight

and funny to see a lil gangsta bear that small


----------



## 8-Ball

o my bad homie thanks i build it at build a bear crazy thing was i had an outfit on like the bear did


----------



## spikekid999

well i know old low&slo remembers this model :biggrin: my plans are to build it as an old dirt track racer or even an old race car. 









gotta fix the trunk seem









and for the grille im gonna shave the back so all the grille opening are actually open. also thinkin bout drilling open the blinker holes on the bottom left and right and run hoses for brake ducts


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Keep at it 88MCL ! Your getting better !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanx mini comin from u it means alot


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 12 2008, 02:30 AM~9673819
> *Keep  at it  88MCL  !    Your  getting  better !
> *


x2 that thing looks cool as hell


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanks again

im gonna paint it a darker blu this time over that same color it is now

itll look like candy but ima wait till i get mre bondo hardener to do more body work on the other side


----------



## spikekid999

did you make the filler pieces to replace the fenders?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yea


----------



## old low&slo

hey spikekid
I really like that your doin somethin with the cuda !!! its gonna look good.
looks like that kit went to a good home lol !!


----------



## mcloven

heres my cuda still have to get some wires on it from old lo slow


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 12 2008, 12:14 PM~9675234
> *hey spikekid
> I really like that your doin somethin with the cuda !!! its gonna look good.
> looks like that kit  went to a good home lol !!
> *


thanks homie. you shoulda knowin it was goin to a good home :biggrin: for what im plan i have A LOT of work to do to it


----------



## dade county

wus up err one how is err one im ok im on my job comp so i cant be on long ,just checkin in to see how yall doing


----------



## 8-Ball

im doin good kin folk go monday to take the vic to that guy we talked about he said give him a while to profect it and its on


----------



## spikekid999

well the motor shit the bed in my dads car so we gotta do an engine swap in it and we aint gonna have much time to work on that so my building may be on hold for a while. i start workin tomorrow and we'll prolly be workin 10 hour shifts (6am to 4:30pm. then when we get home we'll be in the garage workin on his car :uh:


----------



## spikekid999

oh ya ive been doin a lil work on the dirt track cuda when i can...ill get pics up later tonight....gotta go work on my dads car now :uh:


----------



## spikekid999

heres the pics i promised of the dirt track cuda

heres the grille before i started









after a lil shaving









how much i had to shave on the back to open up the grille openings









and the finished product. grilles all opened up and the blinker spots drilled out









down graded from the elephant hemi to a small block 340









not sure what seat im gonna use but im leaning towards the low back seat









and a mock up with the low back seat and a scoop i might use on it


----------



## 8-Ball

yea homie the lower back seatss would look just right homie and its lookin good


----------



## spikekid999

thanks homie. i thought the same thing. i think ill use the high back seat in my pro steet cuda im buildin too lol


----------



## mcloven

dam that looks nice


----------



## spikekid999

thanks homie. got LOTS of work yet


----------



## mcloven

paint it black


----------



## spikekid999

naw, got too many black ones as it is lol. im thinkin orange


----------



## dade county

sup fam how yall doin


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nuthin much,,


----------



## spikekid999

im tired as fuck. woke up at 5:45am with only about 4 hours of sleep. hopefully i can get some sleep tonight


----------



## dade county

sup fam


----------



## spikekid999

nuttin much just chillin. ill get some pics up in a lil


----------



## 8-Ball

so here is an update everyone i had to through the 65 into the stripper cause it fell and got carpet in the paint and everything so its takin a bath now and right now i cannot figure out what to build while i wait either 94 impala,64impala and a few other kits im just stuck have yall ever had that problem when u cant figure out what to build outta all ur kits that r unbuilt


----------



## mcloven

id build the 94


----------



## LowandBeyond

build something.


----------



## spikekid999

did i always have that problem. that why i currently have two 71 cudas blown apart on my desk plus the dart lol...just rip into somethin


----------



## spikekid999

got the rocker trim shaved off the dirt track cuda

before








after









pic of the dirt track cuda and prostreet cuda mocked up next to eachother









and im workin on tubes for the prostreet cuda. i hacked em off a 70 superbee chassis i had layin around


----------



## LowandBeyond

looks cool spike. :0


----------



## spikekid999

thanks low. id enter the pro touring/pro street buildoff with the black cuda but i aint got to much time now that im workin  plus helpin my dad do a engine swap in his intrepid too


----------



## low4oshow

:wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I hear alot of bullshit starting up ! And after i read it i see it all turns back  to a group ! The group turns into this club ! 


I thought you guys wanted to be tookin for real ! 

Pull your shit together and act right fools ! 

Shit I thought we were going to make 08 about building !


----------



## 8-Ball

so i picked up a kit today and started building on it while the other stuff is in the stripper.
76 Caprice Vert Curbside
Interior pics.
























just fuckin with the paint was the last i had in the can but its not goin to be this color red 
























dont know bout the rims thinkin of pegasus but what number are the 2 piece rims


----------



## rollinoldskoo

be careful with that windshield frame homie... hno:


----------



## mademan

8-ball lookin good so far, but to make it a vert, you gotta change the trunk,and get rid of the hump in the middle!


----------



## mademan

heres one im doin( its been started for about a year, lol) but I softened up the "bump" alone the windowline to give it a more realistic curve. and cut the chunk out of the trunk to replace with a flat piece to make the trunk accurate. after that I will need to re-scribe the trunk.


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 16 2008, 12:29 AM~9707077
> *be careful with that windshield frame homie...  hno:
> *


yea i learned that the hard way it broke on me already but nothin some good superglue and bakin soda cant fix.

yea mademan i was goin to do all that and make a boot for it unless yall know where i could buy one from


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 16 2008, 12:37 AM~9707119
> *heres one im doin( its been started for about a year, lol) but I softened up the "bump" alone the windowline to give it a more realistic curve. and cut the chunk out of the trunk to replace with a flat piece to make the trunk accurate. after that I will need to re-scribe the trunk.
> 
> *


thanks for the tip homie i will definetly have to use that as a refrence if u dont mind


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 16 2008, 12:06 AM~9707269
> *thanks for the tip homie i will definetly have to use that as a refrence if u dont mind
> *


I dont mind at all. heres a side view.


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homie i guess im bout to go get to work on that right now


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 16 2008, 12:15 AM~9707319
> *thanks homie i guess im bout to go get to work on that right now
> *


hit up ebay, item # 190189537954 there is a shitload of excellent trunk, side profile, and interior shots of a beautiful 75 vert. excellent refernce pics!


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homie


----------



## old low&slo

hey 8ball
what up homie !!!
the caprice is lookin good :thumbsup: 
if you need any spare parts for it hit me up I got plenty.
good luck with it !!!


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homie


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 25 2007, 07:39 PM~8391200
> *Well we are finally starting to get everything together from when this club was originally started.
> 
> a little info bout us:
> 
> President- Low4oshow
> 
> Vice President- 8-Ball
> 
> members: themonteman, piston pump 07, julian_blea, smiley, and more to come as we get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Right all the members of Low4oShow Model Car Club post all ur car pics here.  And to everyone else on here i hope yall give us a chance to get this thread goin good before we get the infamous pics or it didnt happened, or the wow how many more model car clubs can we have on this site, or anything like this.  All i can ask is that yall be patient with us as we get off the ground.  Thanks for taking a chance to look at our topic and i hope u like some of are builds.
> 
> Vice President,
> 8-Ball "T.K.A. thats tycoon known as" Jeremy
> *


cool logo


----------



## 8-Ball

thnks but i do need to change it though


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 16 2008, 12:44 PM~9709898
> *thnks but i do need to change it though
> *


why?


----------



## 8-Ball

add some color to it atleast


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 16 2008, 12:46 PM~9709919
> *add some color to it atleast
> *


coo.if you guys want after im done with the MCBA plaques.I can do yours.


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jan 15 2008, 11:43 PM~9706674-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear    alot  of  bullshit    starting  up  !  And  after  i  read    it  i see it  all  turns  back  to  a  group  !  The    group  turns  into  this  club !
> I thought  you  guys  wanted  to be    tookin  for  real !
> 
> Pull    your  shit  together    and    act    right    fools !
> 
> Shit    I  thought    we  were  going  to  make  08    about    building !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2008, 08:19 AM~9708044
> *I  am    an  airbrush  man  !  I  used  to  do  rattle  cans  but  i  could  never  get  a  glossy  and  clean  finish with the  cans  !
> 
> We  have  some  great  painters  on here that    use    the  cans !  But  o the  real  with  out  my  airbrush  i  would  be  just  a  messy  as  apinter  like  the  guys  from  LOW4SHO  are  !
> *


damn mini i knew u loved us and all but to bring us up in other topics now thats alittle to much love and attention. thats close to stalking right there


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 16 2008, 12:56 PM~9709982
> *coo.if you guys want after im done with the MCBA plaques.I can do yours.
> *


we might just take u up on that let me talk it over with the president and get back with u


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 16 2008, 01:02 PM~9710018
> *we might just take u up on that let me talk it over with the president and get back with u
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 16 2008, 01:58 PM~9710003
> *damn mini i knew u loved us and all but to bring us up in other topics now thats alittle to much love and attention. thats close to stalking right there
> *


lmgdao wus up fam how yall doing ,im on a vacation and still building :biggrin: im doing a 76 too i havent decided wich way to go with it but the body is going to be tight ,im taking extra care with it and i got foto etch goodies going into it so hopefully it would be a good start for 08 since everything else has gone straight to shit for me ,but i have my models and that will keep me looking forard to tomarrow


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 16 2008, 03:34 PM~9710731
> *lmgdao wus up fam how yall doing ,im on a vacation and still building  :biggrin: im doing a 76 too i havent decided wich way to go with it but the body is going to be tight ,im taking extra care with it and i got foto etch goodies going into it so hopefully it would be a good start for 08 since everything else has gone straight to shit for me ,but i have my models and that will keep me looking forard to tomarrow
> *


yo 8 da vert s coming out nice ,and i got that , so holla at me


----------



## mcloven

my new monty minus the donk wheels prevously

hered dade countys bug i built for him my old monty wheels


----------



## westempire

:thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lowridermodels

LOOKIN GOOD THERE KIDDIES!


----------



## 8-Ball

tahnks as soon as the hair is finished gettin twisted up i got updates to upload of the vert


----------



## dade county

hey fam yo dub thats sweet homie thanks a lot homie ,8 wutz gud ***** and lo hows the 64 coming


----------



## low4oshow

havent toughed it after the pics.but ima finish it this weekend


----------



## low4oshow

havent toughed it after the pics.but ima finish it this weekend


----------



## dade county

wusup fam


----------



## 8-Ball

nothin much bout to hit this door and head to the job and get lifted with my boss pics tonight of the vert im running late right now so peace yall laterz


----------



## spikekid999

well i decided im not gonna without the hoodscoop. 


































i also cut up this old torus nascar body i had gotten. i cut up the rear for the gas filler neck...also cut the spoiler off but wouldnt fit lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

well fam im off to work on my 37


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 17 2008, 08:41 PM~9721200
> *well i decided im not gonna without the hoodscoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also cut up this old torus nascar body i had gotten. i cut up the rear for the gas filler neck...also cut the spoiler off but wouldnt fit lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like the tank cap


----------



## spikekid999

thanks homie. i drilled a hole in the 1/4 panel and glued it in. hopefully i can add some bondo to it and mold it in within the next couple days. i know i wont happen tomorrow cuz when i get home from work i gotta help my dad finish up the motor in his intrepid


----------



## 8-Ball

lookin good homie i like that


----------



## mcloven




----------



## dade county

sup fam how you guys doing


----------



## spikekid999

chillin workin on the hood for the dirt track cuda. i just woke up bout an hour ago lol


----------



## low4oshow

just woke up and its snowin homie


----------



## spikekid999

the suns shinnin like a mofo but its like 5 below out. it was like 17 below at about 9 or so this mornin


----------



## low4oshow

its just in the 20s here


----------



## mcloven

its 44


----------



## low4oshow

damn


----------



## mcloven

cant paint worth shit now


----------



## low4oshow

i take a heater in my garage and paint


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 19 2008, 02:09 PM~9733787
> *cant paint worth shit now
> *


why not. im bout to go primer my hood after i do a lil more sandin


----------



## DA_SQUID

its like 55-60 here :biggrin: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## dade county

you luky basterds it 80 here ,ti was right miami wea its warm in the winter


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## dade county

hi fam


----------



## spikekid999

what up dade


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 20 2008, 03:55 PM~9739881
> *what up dade
> *


nuttin much ,jus checkin outthe fam se how yall doing


----------



## spikekid999

cool. im workin on shavin the carpet outta the cuda model.

did you send that truck?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 20 2008, 04:02 PM~9739913
> *cool. im workin on shavin the carpet outta the cuda model.
> 
> did you send that truck?
> *



sorry homie its still boxed up at my house ,i havet been home in a while ,(court orderd )so i havent been able to send it or any of the other things that i have to send to other people, sorry guys but now isnt a good time for me and my family please fogive me


----------



## mcloven

its all good


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 20 2008, 04:26 PM~9740039
> *sorry homie its still boxed up at my house ,i havet been home in a while ,(court orderd )so i havent been able to send it or any of the other things that i have to send to other people, sorry guys but now isnt a good time for me and my family please fogive me
> *


ight homie its all good


----------



## dade county

thanks homies


----------



## low4oshow

whats good dade.
you still on vacation


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 20 2008, 05:43 PM~9740400
> *whats good dade.
> you still on vacation
> *


yea they havent give me a return date so ,the mini van inn,ill be at till then


----------



## dade county

sup fam


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sup


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 21 2008, 09:07 PM~9750216
> *sup
> *


nuttin much im still at the minni van inn


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Happy Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. Day guys....


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 22 2008, 12:41 AM~9752702
> *Happy Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. Day guys....
> *


it was yesterday our time ,but thank you homie ,its good to see ,some folks acknowlage the only holiday for us be sides quanza ,thank you


----------



## dade county

hey homies


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nuthin jus got home from skool,

got 2 kits


95 impala and a acura integra

i got some BITCHIN ideas for both of them


----------



## mcloven

i was sick as fuck today


----------



## low4oshow

what happend


----------



## mcloven

stomacace


----------



## lowridermodels

sup little homies? why dont you guys post up some of your builds so we can check them out!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 22 2008, 07:32 PM~9758045
> *sup little homies? why dont you guys post up some of your builds so we can check them out!
> *


ok guys lets show him


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 22 2008, 07:25 PM~9758003
> *stomacace
> *


b.p.j ?????? thats probally gave you that stomach ace :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 22 2008, 07:43 PM~9758115
> *ok guys lets show him
> *


x2 im takin pics now


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 22 2008, 07:47 PM~9758158
> *x2 im takin pics now
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven




----------



## low4oshow

:wave:


----------



## mcloven




----------



## low4oshow

gotta get me some new batts.then i will be posten them pics up :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy: 

my workspot at skoo.got a model car club there.
it amazed me.








i took the caprice there to show them a lil of what i do.
i got a 94 to work on and i brought it home.
when i got it it looked like this:








and right now it looks like this








heres everyone that was there









some cars that were done already[i just put mine there for comparison]
i have ALOT TO TEACH THEM AS U CAN SEE.
THEY DONT EVEN PAINT THEIRS!









THE TEACHER WORKED ON THIS:A 57 VETTE









JONATHANS MARO









ANOTHER DUDES SHELBY










I BROUGHT HOME AN INTEGRA [AS I SAID EARLIER]
AND NOW IT LOOKS LIKE THIS


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dubelduces+Jan 22 2008, 12:45 PM~9757198-->
> 
> 
> 
> i was sick as fuck today
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 02:16 PM~9757925
> *what happend
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 02:25 PM~9758003
> *stomacace
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dubelduces_@Jan 22 2008, 03:56 PM~9758641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wonder why........


----------



## mcloven

hey fam


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 23 2008, 04:53 PM~9765200
> *hey fam
> *


sup lil homie


----------



## mcloven

how u doing


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sup chris


----------



## low4oshow

wat up dade


----------



## low4oshow

CNDYBLU66SS,man yall are realy lucky to have somthing like that at school.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yup.
i have TOO MUCH actually to teach them


----------



## julian blea

yup CNDYBLU66SS that shit is koo...........never had shit like that when i was in skool........


----------



## julian blea

a low any updats on yor 64????????????


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 23 2008, 07:36 PM~9766803
> *CNDYBLU66SS,man yall are realy lucky to have somthing like that at school.
> *


x2


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 23 2008, 08:34 PM~9766782
> *wat up dade
> *


nuttin much homie


----------



## spikekid999

man work is killin me guys. my sleepin scedual is all fucked up. i was goin to bed at like 2 or 3 AM and wakin up at 10AM now im goin to bed at 10PM and wakin up at 5:45AM. im the runner at the shipyard so i gotta pick stuff up at stores,bring stuff to the ships and pick shit up from the ships and when i have to load or unload somethin big at the ships im standin outside in -0 degree fuckin weather...and when i get home im just spent and dont wanna do anything. ive been slowly workin on the dirt track cuda though. changed the hole in the hood,primed it and now doin some touchups on the body. decided im gonna paint it fluorescent orange


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 22 2008, 09:09 PM~9759284
> *:cheesy:
> 
> my workspot at skoo.got a model car club there.
> it amazed me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i took the caprice there to show them a lil of what i do.
> some cars that were done already[i just put mine there for comparison]
> i have ALOT TO TEACH THEM AS U CAN SEE.
> THEY DONT EVEN PAINT THEIRS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



So your tell us you built the Black 76 Caprice all opened up in these pics ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

?

u want me to close it r sumthin


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I want you to post up some other pics of it ! like when you were working on it ! only reason i ask is cause it very clean and well detailed ! UNLIKE YOUR OTHER BUILDS ! 

I would rather you try and get better as a builder over showning off someone else's work ! 

Cause from the pics that you shared here its alot better build then your OFF THE CHAIN shit you shared just a few months ago !


----------



## dade county

sneak peak ,on a lil sum sum ,i got from marinate thanks homie :biggrin: 
























i took a buick body and cut it up and added the top quarter,front clip,rear clip with trunk got plenty of sanding to do and the hood im fabing right now ,and still have the wheel wells to fab up (regals is more round than cutty,cutty is more square like any ref pics would b appreciated thanks for looking


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 23 2008, 10:30 PM~9767766
> *I  want    you    to  post  up    some  other  pics  of  it  !  like  when you  were  working  on it  !  only  reason  i  ask  is  cause  it  very  clean  and  well  detailed  !  UNLIKE  YOUR  OTHER  BUILDS  !
> 
> I  would  rather  you    try  and  get  better  as  a builder  over  showning  off  someone  else's  work !
> 
> Cause  from the  pics  that  you  shared  here    its  alot  better  build  then  your  OFF THE  CHAIN  shit  you  shared  just a few  months  ago !
> *


sup homie ,danm pull homies card y dont you ,i feel you and thought bout it to my self its a nice build ,no lie im still trying to figer out how to open the doors on that pirticular model ,i got spooked after the lack remember ?so i was gonna ask him bout it but thought not to ,cndyblu66ss can you deliver them pics ,cause we dont need any imposters in this here


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

MINI! THE REASON THIS ONE LOOKS SO MUCH BETTER THAN THE REST IS CUZ I PUT SO MUCH HEART INTO IT!
I USED MY INSPIRATIONS TO HELP ME DO IT!
U,BIGGS,RYAN,TWINN,MARINATE,AND LOTS OF OTHER BUILDERS INSPIRED ME TO PUT EVERYTHING I HAVE INTO THIS CAR WHICH IS WHAT I DID!
THANKS ALOT BRO!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thats cool bro ! I just wanted to see that you had it in you to build a pretty nice and detailed kit ! 


Keep up the good work ! I wasn't trying to bash you i just want you to show us all your on your way to the next level in this hobby !


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 23 2008, 10:48 PM~9767937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MINI! THE REASON THIS ONE LOOKS SO MUCH BETTER THAN THE REST IS CUZ I PUT SO MUCH HEART INTO IT!
> I USED MY INSPIRATIONS TO HELP ME DO IT!
> U,BIGGS,RYAN,TWINN,MARINATE,AND LOTS OF OTHER BUILDERS INSPIRED ME TO PUT EVERYTHING I HAVE INTO THIS CAR WHICH IS WHAT I DID!
> THANKS ALOT BRO!
> *


my bad homie forgive me you could :machinegun: me ,i fuked up my bad ,can YOU show me how you did the cuts and things PLEASE


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

xacto knife homie.
the SHARP side.
the silver leafin was tought to me by mando.
thats exactly how i did it


----------



## 8-Ball

lookin good dade and derrick man that caprice does lik nice homie i wish i had a class like that when i was in school shit hell do yall have to buy the kits or does the school supply them.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i got supplied!
but i can tbuild at home but i can cut.
they dont use xactos OR DREMELS! lol!


----------



## 8-Ball

what u doin to the bubble and we still got r deal we had


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yea.
i still got it.
i found the dash to it the other day too.
the bubble is MINIDREAMS inspired.
his red droptop


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 23 2008, 11:10 PM~9768163
> *lookin good dade and derrick man that caprice does lik nice homie i wish i had a class like that when i was in school shit hell do yall have to buy the kits or does the school supply them.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## dade county

sup fam


----------



## mcloven

mothing much homie at school in computer class


----------



## dade county

lol


----------



## mcloven

it sucks


----------



## mcloven




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 24 2008, 10:54 PM~9777369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats BADASS!!! I WANT IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

nice vic lil homie those the limberg ones


----------



## mcloven

yep im always looking for more


----------



## low4oshow

nice


----------



## mcloven

thanks for the wires


----------



## DA_SQUID

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow

nice


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 26 2008, 08:59 AM~9788408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


SHARE!! :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 26 2008, 10:59 AM~9788408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


ok we can split that ,between the club members ,i think its enuf benjies ,for every member to have one ,lo get 120 ,since hes pres and all ,8 gets 105 being hes vice pres , :biggrin: 


































j/k enjoy your bread ,oh homie buy your mama something dont b stank wit her ,you could act stank wit us and not share ,but not moms ok homie 




























wus up err one ,how yall doing


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 26 2008, 08:59 AM~9788408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


ill take some


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 26 2008, 05:54 PM~9790742
> *ill take some
> *


you can only get a bengy, :biggrin: sup homie how you doing


----------



## mcloven

nothing much 
i got a amt dodge d50 for 4.00 to day


----------



## DA_SQUID

The teacher asks her class, "If there are 5 birds sitting on a fence and you shoot one of them, how many will be left?" She calls on Brooklyn Tony.

He replies, "None, they will all fly away with the first gunshot."

The teacher replies, "The correct answer is 4, but I like your thinking."

Then Brooklyn Tony says, "I have a question for YOU. There are 3 women sitting on a bench having ice cream: One is delicately licking the sides of the triple scoop of ice cream. The second is gobbling down the top and sucking the cone. The third is biting off the top of the ice cream. Which one is married?"

The teacher, blushing a great deal, replied, "Well, I suppose the one that's gobbled down the top and sucked the cone."

To which Brooklyn Tony replied, "The correct answer is ' the one with the wedding ring on,' but I like your thinking."

Brooklyn Tony ON MATH

Brooklyn Tony returns from school and says he got an F in arithmetic.

"Why?" asks the father.

The teacher asked ' How much is 2x3,' I said '6,'" replies TONY.

"But that's right!" says his dad.

"Yeah, but then she asked me ' How much is 3x2?'"

"What's the fucking difference ?" asks the father.

"That's what I said!"


Brooklyn Tony ON ENGLISH

Brooklyn Tony goes to school, and the teacher says, "Today we are going to learn multi-syllable words, class. Does anybody have an example of a multi-syllabl e word?"

TONY says "Mas-tur -bate."

Miss Rogers smiles and says, "Wow, Brooklyn Tony, that's a mouthful."

Little TONY says, "No, Miss Rogers, you're thinking of a blowjob."


Brooklyn Tony ON GRAMMAR

Brooklyn Tony was sitting in class one day. All of a sudden, he needed to go to the bathroom. He yelled out, "Miss Jones, I need to take a piss!"

The teacher replied, "Now, TONY, that is NOT the proper word to use in this situation. The correct word you want to use is urinate. Please use the word urinate in a sentence correctly, and I will allow you to go."

Brooklyn Tony, thinks for a bit, and then says, "You're an eight, but if you had bigger tits, you'd be a TEN!"

Brooklyn Tony ON GRAMMAR


One day, during lessons on proper grammar, the teacher asked for a show of hands from those who could use the word "beautiful" in the same sentence twice.

First, she called on little Suzie, who responded with, "My father bought my mother a beautiful dress and she looked beautiful in it."

"Very good, Suzie," replied the teacher. She then called on little Michael.

"My mommy planned a beautiful banquet and it turned out beautifully."

She said, "Excellent, Michael!"

Then the teacher reluctantly called on Brooklyn Tony.

"Last night at the dinner table, my sister told my father that she was pregnant, and he said 'Beautiful, just fucking beautiful!' "

Brooklyn Tony ON GETTING OLDER


Brooklyn Tony was sitting on a park bench munching on one candy bar after another. After the 6th one a man on the bench across from him said, "Son, you know eating all that candy isn't good for you. It will give you acne, rot your teeth, and make you fat."

Brooklyn Tony replied, "You know, my grandfather lived to be 107 years old."

The man asked, "Did your grandfather eat 6 candy bars at a time?"

Brooklyn Tony answered, "No, he minded his own fucking business. 

workin on a 61 right now
i'lll post up some pics in a bit


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 26 2008, 06:02 PM~9790780
> *The teacher asks her class, "If there are 5 birds sitting on a fence and you shoot one of them, how many will be left?" She calls on Brooklyn Tony.
> 
> He replies, "None, they will all fly away with the first gunshot."
> 
> The teacher replies, "The correct answer is 4, but I like your thinking."
> 
> Then Brooklyn Tony says, "I have a question for YOU. There are 3 women sitting on a bench having ice cream: One is delicately licking the sides of the triple scoop of ice cream. The second is gobbling down the top and sucking the cone. The third is biting off the top of the ice cream. Which one is married?"
> 
> The teacher, blushing a great deal, replied, "Well, I suppose the one that's gobbled down the top and sucked the cone."
> 
> To which Brooklyn Tony replied, "The correct answer is ' the one with the wedding ring on,' but I like your thinking."
> 
> Brooklyn Tony ON MATH
> 
> Brooklyn Tony returns from school and says he got an F in arithmetic.
> 
> "Why?" asks the father.
> 
> The teacher asked ' How much is 2x3,' I said '6,'" replies TONY.
> 
> "But that's right!" says his dad.
> 
> "Yeah, but then she asked me ' How much is 3x2?'"
> 
> "What's the fucking difference ?" asks the father.
> 
> "That's what I said!"
> Brooklyn Tony ON ENGLISH
> 
> Brooklyn Tony goes to school, and the teacher says, "Today we are going to learn multi-syllable words, class. Does anybody have an example of a multi-syllabl e word?"
> 
> TONY says "Mas-tur -bate."
> 
> Miss Rogers smiles and says, "Wow, Brooklyn Tony, that's a mouthful."
> 
> Little TONY says, "No, Miss Rogers, you're thinking of a blowjob."
> Brooklyn Tony ON GRAMMAR
> 
> Brooklyn Tony was sitting in class one day. All of a sudden, he needed to go to the bathroom. He yelled out, "Miss Jones, I need to take a piss!"
> 
> The teacher replied, "Now, TONY, that is NOT the proper word to use in this situation. The correct word you want to use is urinate. Please use the word urinate in a sentence correctly, and I will allow you to go."
> 
> Brooklyn Tony, thinks for a bit, and then says, "You're an eight, but if you had bigger tits, you'd be a TEN!"
> 
> Brooklyn Tony ON GRAMMAR
> One day, during lessons on proper grammar, the teacher asked for a show of hands from those who could use the word "beautiful" in the same sentence twice.
> 
> First, she called on little Suzie, who responded with, "My father bought my mother a beautiful dress and she looked beautiful in it."
> 
> "Very good, Suzie," replied the teacher. She then called on little Michael.
> 
> "My mommy planned a beautiful banquet and it turned out beautifully."
> 
> She said, "Excellent, Michael!"
> 
> Then the teacher reluctantly called on Brooklyn Tony.
> 
> "Last night at the dinner table, my sister told my father that she was pregnant, and he said 'Beautiful, just fucking beautiful!' "
> 
> Brooklyn Tony ON GETTING OLDER
> Brooklyn Tony was sitting on a park bench munching on one candy bar after another. After the 6th one a man on the bench across from him said, "Son, you know eating all that candy isn't good for you. It will give you acne, rot your teeth, and make you fat."
> 
> Brooklyn Tony replied, "You know, my grandfather lived to be 107 years old."
> 
> The man asked, "Did your grandfather eat 6 candy bars at a time?"
> 
> Brooklyn Tony answered, "No, he minded his own fucking business.
> 
> workin on a 61 right now
> i'lll post up some pics in a bit
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thats some funny shit


----------



## mcloven

mopar video for spike 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z75_Ids7AE&feature=related


----------



## rollinoldskoo

randumb shit topic? :dunno:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 26 2008, 10:23 PM~9793161
> *randumb shit topic?  :dunno:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 24 2008, 08:54 PM~9777369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 26 2008, 05:02 PM~9790780
> *The teacher asks her class, "If there are 5 birds sitting on a fence and you shoot one of them, how many will be left?" She calls on Brooklyn Tony.
> 
> He replies, "None, they will all fly away with the first gunshot."
> 
> The teacher replies, "The correct answer is 4, but I like your thinking."
> 
> Then Brooklyn Tony says, "I have a question for YOU. There are 3 women sitting on a bench having ice cream: One is delicately licking the sides of the triple scoop of ice cream. The second is gobbling down the top and sucking the cone. The third is biting off the top of the ice cream. Which one is married?"
> 
> The teacher, blushing a great deal, replied, "Well, I suppose the one that's gobbled down the top and sucked the cone."
> 
> To which Brooklyn Tony replied, "The correct answer is ' the one with the wedding ring on,' but I like your thinking."
> 
> Brooklyn Tony ON MATH
> 
> Brooklyn Tony returns from school and says he got an F in arithmetic.
> 
> "Why?" asks the father.
> 
> The teacher asked ' How much is 2x3,' I said '6,'" replies TONY.
> 
> "But that's right!" says his dad.
> 
> "Yeah, but then she asked me ' How much is 3x2?'"
> 
> "What's the fucking difference ?" asks the father.
> 
> "That's what I said!"
> Brooklyn Tony ON ENGLISH
> 
> Brooklyn Tony goes to school, and the teacher says, "Today we are going to learn multi-syllable words, class. Does anybody have an example of a multi-syllabl e word?"
> 
> TONY says "Mas-tur -bate."
> 
> Miss Rogers smiles and says, "Wow, Brooklyn Tony, that's a mouthful."
> 
> Little TONY says, "No, Miss Rogers, you're thinking of a blowjob."
> Brooklyn Tony ON GRAMMAR
> 
> Brooklyn Tony was sitting in class one day. All of a sudden, he needed to go to the bathroom. He yelled out, "Miss Jones, I need to take a piss!"
> 
> The teacher replied, "Now, TONY, that is NOT the proper word to use in this situation. The correct word you want to use is urinate. Please use the word urinate in a sentence correctly, and I will allow you to go."
> 
> Brooklyn Tony, thinks for a bit, and then says, "You're an eight, but if you had bigger tits, you'd be a TEN!"
> 
> Brooklyn Tony ON GRAMMAR
> One day, during lessons on proper grammar, the teacher asked for a show of hands from those who could use the word "beautiful" in the same sentence twice.
> 
> First, she called on little Suzie, who responded with, "My father bought my mother a beautiful dress and she looked beautiful in it."
> 
> "Very good, Suzie," replied the teacher. She then called on little Michael.
> 
> "My mommy planned a beautiful banquet and it turned out beautifully."
> 
> She said, "Excellent, Michael!"
> 
> Then the teacher reluctantly called on Brooklyn Tony.
> 
> "Last night at the dinner table, my sister told my father that she was pregnant, and he said 'Beautiful, just fucking beautiful!' "
> 
> Brooklyn Tony ON GETTING OLDER
> Brooklyn Tony was sitting on a park bench munching on one candy bar after another. After the 6th one a man on the bench across from him said, "Son, you know eating all that candy isn't good for you. It will give you acne, rot your teeth, and make you fat."
> 
> Brooklyn Tony replied, "You know, my grandfather lived to be 107 years old."
> 
> The man asked, "Did your grandfather eat 6 candy bars at a time?"
> 
> Brooklyn Tony answered, "No, he minded his own fucking business.
> 
> workin on a 61 right now
> i'lll post up some pics in a bit
> *


thats funny as hell dawg


----------



## old low&slo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
yo homie 
brooklyn tony is funny as hell !!!


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 26 2008, 10:59 AM~9788408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


whats up with the 1105 homie ?????????
can I have it ????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

got this in the mail yesterday. 78 plymouth volare. i woulda posted pics yestworked from 6-noon and i passed out at about 6:30pm. 



































i also made some chrome numbers for the doors of the dirt track cuda


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

finally something model car related :uh:


----------



## spikekid999

made a shield on the front of the aircleaner to help keep the dirt out









here you can see the plug wires. i know there not as good as all yalls but it works :biggrin: 









i blocked off the taillights/backup lights









cant decide on flat black or chrome rims. i already got 1 vote for black


----------



## low4oshow

red xs


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 27 2008, 06:52 AM~9794936
> *finally something model car related :uh:
> *


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 27 2008, 06:18 PM~9797119
> *red xs
> *


they work for me and i use photobucket


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 27 2008, 09:36 AM~9794865
> *got this in the mail yesterday. 78 plymouth volare. i woulda posted pics yestworked from 6-noon and i passed out at about 6:30pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also made some chrome numbers for the doors of the dirt track cuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can't see!!! :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 27 2008, 10:35 AM~9796215
> *made a shield on the front of the aircleaner to help keep the dirt out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you can see the plug wires. i know there not as good as all yalls but it works :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i blocked off the taillights/backup lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant decide on flat black or chrome rims. i already got 1 vote for black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 27 2008, 06:36 AM~9794865
> *got this in the mail yesterday. 78 plymouth volare. i woulda posted pics yestworked from 6-noon and i passed out at about 6:30pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also made some chrome numbers for the doors of the dirt track cuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## spikekid999

ah you fixed it thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID

aye homies any of yall got call of duty for ps3

hit me up online
username:da_squid


----------



## dade county

hey fam how yall doing today ,well today im going to see the shrink ,should i go for the coo coo check or just be myself :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

hey fam im good ,i thought a check wouldnt be a good idea :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

what up homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 28 2008, 10:14 PM~9807326
> *what up homie
> *


whats good wit you


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 27 2008, 12:31 AM~9793792
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> yo homie
> brooklyn tony is funny as hell !!!
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

hey spike
as far as the rims go if you want it to be like a nascar go black otherwise go chrome. but me I love nascar so I vote black. its your choice though.


----------



## spikekid999

ya i dicided on black. you dont see too many dirt track racers with chrome rims :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 29 2008, 10:31 AM~9811550
> *ya i dicided on black. you dont see too many dirt track racers with chrome rims :biggrin:
> *


hey homes ,wutz good ,i havent forgot you ,thats a promice


----------



## spikekid999

ight homie just send it whenever you get a chance


----------



## dade county

sup fam


----------



## mcloven

i can post agan dam mods


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 30 2008, 09:52 PM~9826494
> *i can post agan dam mods
> *


cool what happend


----------



## mcloven

me and hearse driver went pn a posting rampage


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 30 2008, 10:42 PM~9826897
> *me and hearse driver went pn a posting rampage
> *


was it fun


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sup dade


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 30 2008, 10:44 PM~9826928
> *sup dade
> *


sup homie wutz good witcha


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

workin late cuz i aint gotta go 2 skool 2morrow


----------



## spikekid999

my comp fucked up on me monday night (i think). i have a guy i work with fixin it for me. so im using the computer at work when i can :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

the green 64 im planning can wait.
im buildin this NO DOUBT!!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 31 2008, 02:51 PM~9832266
> *the green 64 im planning can wait.
> im buildin this NO DOUBT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


handel it homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

FUCK YEA

RAWEST 63 EVER!


----------



## low4oshow

sup fam


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 31 2008, 05:46 PM~9833555
> *sup fam
> *


sup big homie


----------



## low4oshow

nothin man.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 31 2008, 06:01 PM~9833703
> *nothin man.
> *


sorry to hear


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

LOL


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## dade county

thats better :biggrin: ,how you doing


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

DRANKIN COKE
GOOD CHILLIN

WHAT YALL FOLKS UP TO


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :0 :0 :0 
















more to come,,,


----------



## low4oshow

nice


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 31 2008, 08:00 PM~9834740
> *nice
> *


x2


----------



## westempire

x3 :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good dawg


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 31 2008, 06:19 PM~9833860
> *DRANKIN COKE
> GOOD CHILLIN
> 
> WHAT YALL FOLKS UP TO
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

^^^^^^^^^ LOL. 



That green paint looks badass tho. :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 1 2008, 04:39 AM~9839272
> *^^^^^^^^^ LOL.
> That green paint looks badass tho.    :0
> *


x2 ...


----------



## dade county

sup fam how yall doin


----------



## spikekid999

sittin at work on lunch. and no comp at home


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

FUCKIN BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 1 2008, 03:47 PM~9843331
> *FUCKIN BEAUTIFUL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dats my homie Ray's Car. WACO BOYZ DO IT BIGGGGGG!!!!!!!!! ROLLERZ ONLY ALL DAY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

PM ME ALL DA PICS U GOT


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 1 2008, 04:00 PM~9843452
> *PM ME ALL DA PICS U GOT
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: Its not done yet lil homie. wen it gets done i'll shoot u sum pics! :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

wusup homies


----------



## mcloven

nice


----------



## dade county

gud afternoon ****** :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

what up big homie.ima try to take pics of this 58 today


----------



## spikekid999

finally got my fuckin comp back got some new pics ill post here sometime soon lol


----------



## dade county

hey fam how yall doing tonight


----------



## spikekid999

im doin ight. i aint being deprived from not havin the net at home lol. im currently uplaodin pics of the dart and dirt track cuda to my p-bucket right now


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 4 2008, 10:02 PM~9865491
> *im doin ight. i aint being deprived from not havin the net at home lol. im currently uplaodin pics of the dart and dirt track cuda to my p-bucket right now
> *


sweet cant wait to see


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 4 2008, 10:02 PM~9865491
> *im doin ight. i aint being deprived from not havin the net at home lol. im currently uplaodin pics of the dart and dirt track cuda to my p-bucket right now
> *


sweet cant wait to see


----------



## spikekid999

fuckin p-bucket aint uplaodin my pics worth shit :angry:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 4 2008, 10:53 PM~9865985
> *fuckin p-bucket aint uplaodin my pics worth shit :angry:
> *


lol i kno what you mean


----------



## spikekid999

PROJECT MONEY EATER UPDATED!!!

heres some updates on the dirt track cuda

got the chrome numbers cut out and on. the roll cage was just a mock up. gotta find a different one









got the tail panel painted like there were from the factory...but with blocked off taillights









gas filler finished up...looks pretty good i think









got the seat painted









and i found these decals...thought theyd fit good :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

lookin good homie :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

keep up the good work homie...


----------



## spikekid999

thanks homies im tryin.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 6 2008, 08:26 PM~9880426
> *thanks homies im tryin.
> *


lookin real good homie





lets pray for them folks in the mid states that got hit by all them tarnadoes


----------



## old low&slo

what up dade ?????????????????


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 6 2008, 10:11 PM~9881516
> * lets pray for them folks in the mid states that got hit by all them tarnadoes
> *


x2 they got hit HARD!! its a shame what happen to them


----------



## mcloven

blazer promo


----------



## mcloven

hey dade i got some thing to show u get on yahoo


----------



## 8-Ball

attention to all members please send me your shirt sizes as soon as possible perferably by this sunday. thanks just send tehm to me in a pm or just email me [email protected]


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Feb 7 2008, 05:05 AM~9884665
> *attention to all members please send me your shirt sizes as soon as possible perferably by this sunday. thanks just send tehm to me in a pm or just email me [email protected]
> *


what for??


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 6 2008, 10:15 PM~9881579
> *what up dade ?????????????????
> *


sup pops how are you and your familly doing


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 7 2008, 07:38 AM~9884785
> *what for??
> *


dont worry bout what for just doit :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 6 2008, 08:19 PM~9881637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blazer promo
> *


Got a better Pic Amigo?


----------



## mcloven

will post when i get home


----------



## spikekid999

snagged these drill bits from work. they never use them anymore so my dad said i could bring em home :biggrin: 

















not sure what im gonna use these on but i grabbed some o-rings while i was at it :biggrin: grabbed enough to do one model...just gotta figure out exactly what model


----------



## dade county

sup fam what yall ****** doing


----------



## spikekid999

sup homie. im just shinin up some headlight bezels for my 5th ave


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 9 2008, 07:10 PM~9903711
> *sup homie. im just shinin up some headlight bezels for my 5th ave
> *


sweet im busy wit a 4runner ,and a old benz


----------



## spikekid999

lol me n my dad went and stripped a dodge diplomate SE after work. got the header panel (with grille and headlight bezels),both taillights,front plate holder and some other misc items for $50 :biggrin: now im shinin up the bezels and grill for my 5th ave


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 9 2008, 07:16 PM~9903745
> *lol me n my dad went and stripped a dodge diplomate SE after work. got the header panel (with grille and headlight bezels),both taillights,front plate holder and some other misc items for $50 :biggrin: now im shinin up the bezels and grill for my 5th ave
> *


MOPAR JUNKIE :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

:biggrin: MOPAR OR NO CAR!! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

:biggrin: MOPAR OR NO CAR!! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

what up fam. :wave: :wave:


----------



## mcloven

hey


----------



## mcloven

went to the junk yard to day


----------



## mcloven

went to the junk yard to day


----------



## spikekid999

MAN WHERE THE FUCK YOU AT!!! THEY GOT A SHIT LOAD OF MOPARS. I WANT SOME OF THEM OL FURY WAGONS!!!!!!


----------



## dade county

yo dub do yall have to roll around in mud to get parts ? man you all would love the junk yards here the one i go to is clean and on a solid ground(like asfault)boy it would suck to come from the j/y looking like you were in the back of a truk and the driver went mudding


----------



## tyhodge07

look like a tornado swept through, than they threw a sign out front that said junk yard :0


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 10 2008, 01:45 AM~9906519
> *look like a tornado swept through, than they threw a sign out front that said junk yard :0
> *


lmgdao


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

MAN i love junkyards.
like heaven to me

love seein all the old cars and imaginin them all fixed up


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

MAN i love junkyards.
like heaven to me

love seein all the old cars and imaginin them all fixed up


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

MAN i love junkyards.
like heaven to me

love seein all the old cars and imaginin them all fixed up


----------



## mcloven

i went back to day no mopars are for sale damn


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven

sorry spikekid


----------



## spikekid999

that dont saprise me if they were theyd want an arm and a leg


----------



## chrisijzerman

Nothing for sale.... 
U mean they got the guts to ask a price for those rusty things? :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

some of the cars are realy nice


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

id take tha blk monti


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

the white diplomat is in REALLY good shape


----------



## mcloven

dipressing


----------



## spikekid999

:yessad: :yessad: very


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 11 2008, 04:31 PM~9917307
> *id take tha blk monti
> *


x2
then repaint it dark black with matcin daytons.
kinda like ma black 76


----------



## mcloven

he wont even sell the emblems off the cars when he dies im gonna go back and get them all


----------



## spikekid999

what an uptight sumbitch. im saprised he let you take pics


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 11 2008, 05:49 PM~9917867
> *he wont even sell the emblems off the cars when he dies im gonna go back and get them all
> *


 :cheesy: 

ill take the black monte.
keep it to myself.
prolly sell it to get my 66 dream car.
depending if the junkyard still has it

i highly doubt it.
but heres the thing about the one at the junkyard.
paint was in EXTREMELY good condition.
interior was fair,
but the car didnt have a motoer.
no prob tho.
theres another junkyard across from it and then have like nothing but 60s chevys.
perfect place to go for a 65.


----------



## mcloven

its beond repair no trunk no flores its not realy a junk yard its the guys backyard in the woods hes like 75 years old


----------



## mcloven

he let me go back there on my own when i left he cheked me to see if i took any thing


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ugh
that ***** gay!
lol
anyway,,
get me some more pics o that monte there


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

^^^^ dam i wonder who gets the cars what is he a junk collector wtf


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 11 2008, 06:01 PM~9917974
> *^^^^ dam i wonder who gets the cars what is he a junk collector wtf
> *


youd be amazed how much that original glass,chrome and whatever else is good will sell for. id love to have one of those old fury or coronet wagons and the ol 77/78 new yorker


----------



## dade county

a lil somthing


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

''ive thought about doing something like this many moons ago '' lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 11 2008, 05:57 PM~9920443
> *a lil somthing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


POST THAT ON Model Cars Magazine forums.... them old bastards would have a cardiac or some shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 11 2008, 07:02 AM~9915608
> *i went back to day  no mopars are for sale damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got a disc brake rear axle for my old project 77 coupe off a fleetwood that looked exactly like that....


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good dade you a muthafucka for posting them newports in the pic to homie that makes me want one and all i got is KOOLs right now guess ima go get some tomorrow. but anyway it looks good homie.


----------



## dade county

sup fam


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 11 2008, 08:57 PM~9920443
> *a lil somthing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
thats some kool shit right there homie :cheesy:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 12 2008, 12:31 PM~9923710
> *thats some kool shit right there homie :cheesy:
> *


thanks homie i need to get some bfm this build has alot of chrome trim that is'nt chrome then i need some ref pics of the motor so i can plumb it


----------



## dade county

shit if i can get some gold bfm that would be even sweeter


----------



## spikekid999

wtf is it?? looks cool though homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 12 2008, 12:52 PM~9923838
> *wtf is it?? looks cool though homie
> *


its a 37 mercedes benz


----------



## spikekid999

thats the only benz ive seen that i like. :0


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 12 2008, 12:56 PM~9923862
> *thats the only benz ive seen that i like.  :0
> *


thats y i did it :biggrin: it was diffrent it is a johan kit and old as fuk


----------



## low4oshow

what up dade.that ride is lookin pretty good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 12 2008, 04:52 PM~9925411
> *what up dade.that ride is lookin pretty good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks lo


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 12 2008, 12:27 PM~9923693
> *sup fam
> *


SUP CUZ


----------



## kustombuilder

this is what we have so far.


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 12 2008, 06:17 PM~9926067
> *this is what we have so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wears the desert eagles ,no d/e no deal ,looks good tho


----------



## low4oshow

oh yea we took all the extra stuf off.like the guns ....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hmmm.....

http://www.myspace.com/bosshoggoutlawz

:scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

check out this tuck!


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 12 2008, 08:14 PM~9926559
> *hmmm.....
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/bosshoggoutlawz
> 
> :scrutinize:  :nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 12 2008, 02:17 PM~9926582
> *check out this tuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mopar? :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 12 2008, 08:22 PM~9926621
> *Mopar?  :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 12 2008, 07:01 PM~9926460
> *oh yea we took all the extra stuf off.like the guns ....
> *


hmmmmm bland banner, ok your the boss


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 12 2008, 07:27 PM~9926666
> *hmmmmm bland banner, ok your the boss
> *


x2 shoulda consaulted with the group


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 12 2008, 07:17 PM~9926582
> *check out this tuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 broke a balljoint hoppin :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Feb 12 2008, 06:14 PM~9926559-->
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm.....
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/bosshoggoutlawz
> 
> :scrutinize:  :nono:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by dade [email protected] 12 2008, 06:27 PM~9926666
> *hmmmmm bland banner, ok your the boss
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-spikekid999_@Feb 12 2008, 06:31 PM~9926697
> *x2 shoulda consaulted with the group
> *


all ready talked to the group bout it before we got the club logo so its all good dont worry and there nechlaces are way different then ours its completely different. that was part of the deal so thanks rollin but a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 12 2008, 06:01 PM~9926460
> *oh yea we took all the extra stuf off.like the guns ....
> *


do you have a big pic with the guns?


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 13 2008, 01:02 PM~9932932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YEA THATS THE SHIT  :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## mcloven

hows the tee shirts comming and how much are they


----------



## low4oshow

what t-shirts


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 13 2008, 04:32 PM~9934386
> *hows the tee shirts comming and how much are they
> *


fukin big mouth


----------



## mcloven

my bad homies


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 13 2008, 08:17 PM~9936225
> *fukin big mouth
> *


EDIT UR POST


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 13 2008, 08:47 PM~9936444
> *EDIT UR POST
> *


excuse me


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i mean, if u dont want people to see, edit the post


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 13 2008, 08:52 PM~9936488
> *i mean, if u dont want people to see, edit the post
> *


p/m sent


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

replied


----------



## low4oshow

what tees yall talkin bout.


----------



## mcloven

never mind homie


----------



## low4oshow

naaa.what yall hidin


----------



## spikekid999

foget it homie


----------



## dade county

dont worry low ,,you are included


----------



## dade county

what size shirt you wear


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Feb 12 2008, 04:17 PM~9926067-->
> 
> 
> 
> this is what we have so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOOKS GOOD!!! BUT I THINK ITZ 2 SIMPLE!! :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low4oshow_@Feb 12 2008, 05:01 PM~9926460
> *oh yea we took all the extra stuf off.like the guns ....
> *


IS HE GOIN 2 THROW SOMETHIN BOUT LOWLOWZ IN THA PLAKA??? OR KEEP GUNS???


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 13 2008, 11:30 PM~9937376
> *what size shirt you wear
> *


2x


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 14 2008, 04:36 PM~9942992
> *LOOKS GOOD!!! BUT I THINK ITZ 2 SIMPLE!!  :dunno: :dunno:
> IS HE GOIN 2 THROW SOMETHIN BOUT LOWLOWZ IN THA PLAKA??? OR KEEP GUNS???
> *


he better keep the guns !!


----------



## low4oshow

tell j.he took em out


----------



## mcloven

hey famly


----------



## mcloven

dam server :uh:


----------



## low4oshow

:wave:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 14 2008, 09:16 PM~9945219
> *:wave:
> *


sup pimpin


----------



## low4oshow

nothin much


----------



## spikekid999

sup fam. im just workin on a pair of headlight bezels and a grille piece for my 5th ave :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 14 2008, 09:25 PM~9945294
> *nothin much
> *


are you mad wit us ?


----------



## low4oshow

about


----------



## mcloven

any one got any new models 
i got a acura integra to day for 5.00


----------



## DA_SQUID

:wave:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 14 2008, 09:44 PM~9945502
> *any one got any new models
> i got a acura integra to day for 5.00
> *


get another D50. i aint got any new kits to trade but i got a couple builts ill let go


----------



## mcloven

hey i still got that kit i just cut the roof of it


----------



## mcloven

hey i still got that kit i just cut the roof of it


----------



## spikekid999

id rather have one with the roof lol. i dont like trucks without roofs unless it came factory with a removeable top (70s plymouth traildusters/ramchargers,blazers,broncos)


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## spikekid999

whatd you use for the fuzzy shit on the seats and floor? i gotta do that to a model im gettin soon


----------



## mcloven

nice ill try and find another body for ya spike kid


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 14 2008, 10:02 PM~9945664
> *whatd you use for the fuzzy shit on the seats and floor? i gotta do that to a model im gettin soon
> *


crushed velvet


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 14 2008, 10:03 PM~9945669
> *nice ill try and find another body for ya spike kid
> *


ight cool. i got a 66 chevell ill trade that has a flip nose. would make a badass low since that parts already done but its a chev so im not gonna rebuild it,plus i got too many other projects lol


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 14 2008, 10:05 PM~9945694
> *crushed velvet
> *


do you got any black? i just need enough to do a bench front seat


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i can go get some


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 14 2008, 10:07 PM~9945715
> *i can go get some
> *


ight cool. whatcha want for it, and howd you put it on?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

glue.
rubbed it out wit ma fingers so it didnt stain the velvet

what u gimmme for it?


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 14 2008, 08:06 PM~9945701
> *ight cool. i got a 66 chevell ill trade that has a flip nose. would make a badass low since that parts already done but its a chev so im not gonna rebuild it,plus i got too many other projects lol
> *


u got any pics


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 14 2008, 10:32 PM~9945940
> *glue.
> rubbed it out wit ma fingers so it didnt stain the velvet
> 
> what u gimmme for it?
> *


i dunno what you lookin for?


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 14 2008, 10:39 PM~9946000
> *u got any pics
> *


nope. ill have to get pics sometime. its molded in black and i think the motor and exhaust is the only thing painted. the rear end is in it but missing the 4 link or whatever.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! thats a wild intetior !


----------



## low4oshow

x2


----------



## westempire

x3


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 14 2008, 07:59 PM~9945633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



           DAMMMMNNNN!!! :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

^^^ :scrutinize: that's sum funky shit right there ...........


----------



## dade county

alil som sumtin


















































































whacha think :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

Damn that hoe was WET!!! good job bro!!! :0 :0


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 15 2008, 11:37 PM~9954171
> *Damn that hoe was WET!!! good job bro!!! :0  :0
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

looks nice homie is that a isuzu ?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 16 2008, 12:21 AM~9954506
> *looks nice homie is that a isuzu ?
> *


naw a 4 runner


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 14 2008, 09:59 PM~9945633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im pretty sure i have a couple of pieces of velvet that i dont see myself using.
black and green.
let me know if anyone wants it.


----------



## dade county

another peak


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

love them wheel's Dade !


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 16 2008, 12:54 AM~9954773
> *love  them  wheel's  Dade !
> *


thanks homie the tires are hoppin hydros,and the rims are from the donks kit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 16 2008, 12:46 AM~9954701
> *im pretty sure i have a couple of pieces of velvet that i dont see myself using.
> black and green.
> let me know if anyone wants it.
> *


spike need some black,, hit him up


----------



## low4oshow

nice dade


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 14 2008, 04:54 PM~9945579
> *id rather have one with the roof lol. i dont like trucks without roofs unless it came factory with a removeable top (70s plymouth traildusters/ramchargers,blazers,broncos)
> *


early dodge dakotas


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 15 2008, 06:36 PM~9954158
> *alil som sumtin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whacha think :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 16 2008, 12:46 AM~9954701
> *im pretty sure i have a couple of pieces of velvet that i dont see myself using.
> black and green.
> let me know if anyone wants it.
> *


i need the black!! PM me homie.

and dade that 4 runner looks badass


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## spikekid999

:0 :0 70 super bee hopper on supremes :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 16 2008, 02:20 PM~9957674
> *:0  :0 70 super bee hopper on supremes :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOLOW Models

I agree with dade! You gonna runin an american idol muscle car by makeing it a hopper? your crazy!


----------



## spikekid999

:yes: i am. :biggrin: i already did it to a 71 cuda but its not that detailed so im gonna try and detail this one and TRY doin a crazy paint job lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 16 2008, 08:59 PM~9959456
> *I agree with dade! You gonna runin an american idol muscle car by makeing it a hopper? your crazy!
> *



IT IS AN AMERICAN CLASSIC MUSLE CAR !!!!!!!
if you want bag it on some big rims 20s or 22s but not a hopper pimpin ,but its your build and you do your thing wit it ,but my 2 cent, dont do it to mopar homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 16 2008, 09:01 PM~9959471
> *:yes: i am. :biggrin: i already did it to a 71 cuda but its not that detailed so im gonna try and detail this one and TRY doin a crazy paint job lol
> *



ITS MOPAR MADNESS I TELL YOU, IITTTTS MADDDDNESS


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 16 2008, 09:07 PM~9959504
> *ITS MOPAR MADNESS I TELL YOU, IITTTTS MADDDDNESS
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: i gotta be different somehow! all mopars you see are either bone stock replicas,pro-street,or pro-touring. and like they say bout dodges DARE TO BE DIFFERENT!! :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 16 2008, 09:10 PM~9959528
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: i gotta be different somehow! all mopars you see are either bone stock replicas,pro-street,or pro-touring. and like they say bout dodges DARE TO BE DIFFERENT!! :biggrin:
> *


DO YO THANG PIMPIN  :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

thinkin bout buildin a replica of my cuzins car.


----------



## spikekid999

cant forget the action shots!! :biggrin: 









if you look closely you can see his car in here somewhere lol


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ sounds good


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 16 2008, 02:20 PM~9957674
> *:0  :0 70 super bee hopper on supremes :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YES SPIKEKID DO IT !!!!
DARE TO BE DIFFERENT !!!!!! GO FOR IT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 16 2008, 11:10 PM~9960175
> *YES SPIKEKID DO IT !!!!
> DARE TO BE DIFFERENT !!!!!!  GO FOR IT HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: and i will! im sure you remember this kit


----------



## old low&slo

SURE DO HOMIE !!! I AM GLAD YOU GOT IT !!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

AFTER SANDING WITH 3000 GRIT SCRATCHLESS PAPER I BLOCKED THE CLEAR YALL SAW ,THEN LAID A THINNER CLEAR ,AND THIS IS WHAT I GOT 









































AND HERES A PIC OF MY SONS FIRST BUILD HE BUILT IT TODAY


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 16 2008, 11:24 PM~9960270
> *SURE DO HOMIE !!! I AM GLAD YOU GOT IT !!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: you new it was goin to a good home lol


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 16 2008, 11:25 PM~9960277
> *AFTER SANDING WITH 3000 GRIT SCRATCHLESS PAPER I BLOCKED THE CLEAR YALL SAW ,THEN LAID A THINNER CLEAR ,AND THIS IS WHAT I GOT
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND HERES A PIC OF MY SONS FIRST BUILD HE BUILT IT TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY DADE LOOKS LIKE ITS GOT A NICE SHINE TO IT !!!
DONT KNOW WHY I AM TYPIN IN CAPS.
how old is your little future lowrider ???
tell him nice job looks real good !!!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 16 2008, 11:29 PM~9960299
> *HEY DADE LOOKS LIKE ITS GOT A NICE SHINE TO IT !!!
> DONT KNOW WHY I AM TYPIN IN  CAPS.
> how old is your little future lowrider ???
> tell him nice job looks real good !!!
> *



THANKS HOMIE <- me too) :biggrin: he's 8, and thanks im trying to get him into it he loves it ,i got him sevral snap kits ,so he could build them without the dangers of xacto and paint just yet,and the lex has a real nice shine and its flat not waveie,shoot im sceard to compound it and wax it ,i might just wax it .how have you been doing ,hows the fam doing


----------



## spikekid999

i tried gettin my lil bro into models. me and him have worked on a couple and him and my dad worked on a couple together. he got some paint marks but i used em up before he could so i got him some more for x-mas. he likes it but he dont like waiting for paint and glue to dry so he'd rather play video games :uh:


----------



## dade county

i got another project im working on ,its a toyota p/u with 6 wheels convertable i remember seeing it in lrm or mini trukin dont remember tho


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 16 2008, 11:38 PM~9960378
> *i tried gettin my lil bro into models. me and him have worked on a couple and him and my dad worked on a couple together. he got some paint marks but i used em up before he could so i got him some more for x-mas. he likes it but he dont like waiting for paint and glue to dry so he'd rather play video games :uh:
> *



lol i kno that feeling


----------



## old low&slo

hey dade 
doin ok now I was sick the last week or so I had pneumonia. I was out of work for a week lucky I had enough sick days to cover it. my son just turned 9. we had a nice party for him . I am working on a bunch of cars right now. you guys will see them soon. everything cool with you now ?? I know you had some stuff goin on.
if you still want those glass houses pm me ok.


----------



## low4oshow

looks good dade


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 17 2008, 12:02 AM~9960527
> *looks good dade
> *


thanks pimp


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dade what u think of my interior cuz


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 17 2008, 12:11 AM~9960604
> *dade what u think of my interior cuz
> *


its straight its just a lil too fuzzy for me but ,its a good idea and looks good


----------



## low4oshow

it looks good its just u shold rip it out and perfect it better.(make it neet)
:thumbsup:


----------



## lazy13

damn ive seen alot of models on here that are SICK good job 2 all the model builders me n my dad build models like a cuda, impala, chevelle, nova, bel air, camaro, super bee etc. we're really into the muslce we bought n all original 71 duster from our neighbro in good condition the seats only had 1 rip the paint was perfect the motor is a 318 the carb went out it was 2-barrel so we wanted more power so we put a hi-rise edlebrock intake and a edlebrock 4-barrel we were planning on to keep it all original until my dad was in an accident  we're in the process of gettin it fixed, so we're just goin to go all out!!!  well i'd like to meet alot of you, you all seem really cool we shame the same interest models and mopar. heres some pics :biggrin: 

before the accident tell me what you guys think?











after the accident


----------



## lazy13

i meant share the same interests.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by lazy13_@Feb 17 2008, 12:32 AM~9960742
> *i meant share the same interests.
> *


in 96 i had a 74 duster wit a slant six i loved it till i blew the motor


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 16 2008, 09:25 PM~9960277
> *AND HERES A PIC OF MY SONS FIRST BUILD HE BUILT IT TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BUILDS BETTER THAN YOU!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

U KNO JUST JOKKIN!!  

NICE FOR FIRST BUILD!!! AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!


----------



## lazy13

yeah it sucks what happen our luck with dusters haha but your son has mad skills my first model that i made was a mustang fast back all kinds of glue got on my fingers and it ruined the paint. but my recent model i built was a 64 impala green hittin 3 wheel motion as soon as i got done buildin it my dog came outta no where and knocked it outta my hand and shattered it.  haha


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i wooulda beat that guys/girls ass who crashed into you


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 16 2008, 04:05 PM~9959491
> *IT IS AN AMERICAN CLASSIC MUSLE CAR !!!!!!!
> if you want bag it on some big rims 20s or 22s but not a hopper pimpin ,but its your build and you do your thing wit it ,but my 2 cent, dont do it to mopar homie
> *


i'm no mopar nut but i agree homie.... the reason they don't hop the mopars is because of the unibody design.... no full frame support.... but its just plastic


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2008, 02:15 AM~9961367
> *BUILDS BETTER THAN YOU!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> U KNO JUST JOKKIN!!
> 
> NICE FOR FIRST BUILD!!!  AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!
> *



hes supose to be better than me ,thats the goal with children ,so it isnt a joke ,and im not offended ,i hope the lil basterd beats me doing something im just glad hes not into trouble


----------



## dade county

since i am up early i decided to take some outside pics of the lex


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 17 2008, 08:08 AM~9962215
> *hes supose to be better than me ,thats the goal with children ,so it isnt  a joke ,and im not offended ,i hope the lil basterd beats me doing something im just glad hes not into trouble
> *


THATZ THE SPIRIT!!!! :cheesy: 
I LOV THOSE RIMS!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i have those rims also.
same tires to.
all u gotta do is sand the edges and stretch the tires over them.
great idea too.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 17 2008, 03:28 AM~9961653
> *i'm no mopar nut but i agree homie.... the reason they don't hop the mopars is because of the unibody design.... no full frame support.... but its just plastic
> *


yup but that the good thing bout plastic :biggrin: ill add frame connectors and whatnot to it though


----------



## spikekid999

hey lazy13,im the mopar nut on here :biggrin: . i wish i had your duster AFTER the crash cuz i got a 73 dart sport but WAY worse shape then your duster (it was rolled over  ) i do have a roof and what not but i still gotta buy bot 1/4 panels and a floor patch. check out my dart sport model thread (how i wanna build the 1:1  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=377545


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 17 2008, 01:04 PM~9963002
> *i have those rims also.
> same tires to.
> all u gotta do is sand the edges and stretch the tires over them.
> great idea too.
> *


bro i been doing this to them rims long b4 you did i think you got it from me :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

check this out!
http://www.carcraft.com/featuredvehicles/c...back/index.html

and this is funny as hell!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jz6wZ73t9ko&feature=related


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 17 2008, 03:32 PM~9963886
> *check this out!
> http://www.carcraft.com/featuredvehicles/c...back/index.html
> *


thats nothin new. i have the issue with that car somewhere


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

I JUST THOT IT WAS TIGHT.
i might make me one.


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 17 2008, 03:32 PM~9963886
> *check this out!
> http://www.carcraft.com/featuredvehicles/c...back/index.html
> 
> and this is funny as hell!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jz6wZ73t9ko&feature=related
> *


that shit was funny as hell


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

I KNOW!!LOL!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 16 2008, 10:44 PM~9960016
> *thinkin bout buildin a replica of my cuzins car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well i started a lil bit with my old extra GN parts. 








gotta cut the gas tank and spare tire well out 








got the grille cut out and im workin on makin one out of a piece of screen


----------



## low4oshow

lookin good already


----------



## spikekid999

eh could be better. i chrome taped the bumpers but i gotta redo em


----------



## lazy13

hey spikekid999 yea i like the model your building of that dart well i just got the word from my pops that the insurance company is takin to long with the car so were just going to get it it from them and sue those ass-holes but yea i wish i could post the pic that me and my pops built a 71 duster 340 great time and design went into to it and our actual car. so what happen that you rolled your dart i was think on gettin a dodge demon.


----------



## lazy13

hey ibuildweniblazeum when we were hit we jumped out the car about to raise hell in the middle of the intersection but the driver and his friends were to afraid to get out. the thing that made me laugh so hard is my bro walked up to them and told them "you know you just wrecked a classic right?" and they had the nerve to come-back and said their bronco witch was a 89 was a classic i would of laughed so hard in his face if he didnt crash us but i was furious it took me all my strength not to stcik him.


----------



## lazy13

hey ibuildweniblazeum when we were hit we jumped out the car about to raise hell in the middle of the intersection but the driver and his friends were to afraid to get out. the thing that made me laugh so hard is my bro walked up to them and told them "you know you just wrecked a classic right?" and they had the nerve to come-back and said their bronco witch was a 89 was a classic i would of laughed so hard in his face if he didnt crash us but i was furious it took me all my strength not to stcik him.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by lazy13_@Feb 18 2008, 01:47 AM~9968307
> *hey spikekid999 yea i like the model your building of that dart well i just got the word from my pops that the insurance company is takin to long with the car so were just going to get it it from them and sue those ass-holes but yea i wish i could post the pic that me and my pops built a 71 duster 340 great time and design went into to it and our actual car. so what happen that you rolled your dart i was think on gettin a dodge demon.
> *


i didnt roll it (luckily), it was like that when i got it. it was goin to be a parts car for my other one but the rolled over one turned out to be more solid then the one i was workin on. i tried sellin em but had no offers so i said fuck it im gonna build somethin out of em,after all i did get all 3 free lol


----------



## dade county

wusup fam


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

been workin on a tight ass air intake 4 tha drop


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

dam homie ...listen to this i had a 73 buick regal on 20 inch deep dishes
it just came from la with a fresh silver metalflake paintjob and ragtop and intiror it was parked infront my crib in nyc and i was yousing my other whip at the time so i come home and the cars gone !!!!!! i walk up to where it was parked and there was a huge chunk takin out of the curb,parts allover,and a huge chunk takin out of the tree it was parcked next to i later found out some old lady hit it cuz she fell asleep at the wheel........ it was fullly totaled rims frame and engine she had a linclon town car 

here she is :angry: :angry: :uh:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 18 2008, 07:53 PM~9973047
> *dam homie ...listen to this i had a 73 buick regal on 20 inch deep dishes
> it just came from la with a fresh silver metalflake paintjob and ragtop and intiror it was parked infront my crib in nyc and i was yousing my other whip at the time so i come home and the cars gone !!!!!! i walk up to where it was parked and there was a huge chunk takin out of the curb,parts allover,and a huge chunk takin out of the tree it was parcked next to i later found out some old lady hit it cuz she fell asleep at the wheel........
> *



got danm ole bitches :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## spikekid999

woman drivers no survivers :angry: 

looks like a tight ass car,got any after pics?


----------



## lazy13

i saw on your car domain how you want your car dart to look this is what our duster looked like wit 17x9s













tell me what you think


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

fuccin tight


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by lazy13_@Feb 18 2008, 08:16 PM~9973196
> *i saw on your car domain how you want your car dart to look this is what our duster looked like wit 17x9s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me what you think
> *



that shit looks sweet but whos the dork in the passenger seat :biggrin: and it rhymes j/k is that you


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 18 2008, 08:20 PM~9973219
> *that shit looks sweet but whos the dork in the passenger seat  :biggrin: and it rhymes j/k is that you
> *


damn i missed those pics....RIGHT CLICK SAVE :biggrin:


----------



## lazy13

not-ah ahahahaha thats my bro in the passenger seat hahahaha hes a dork


----------



## lazy13

thanks we liked it alot but we had to get rid of the rims before we got in the accident


----------



## spikekid999

im gonna add a couple of em to my mopar page i made :biggrin:


----------



## lazy13

alright ima go check it out the mopar page


----------



## spikekid999

ight its the red link in my sig. als it is is custom mopars


----------



## lazy13

i saw your chrysler great work its a nice ass car much props


----------



## spikekid999

thanks homie, and it aint no where close to being done :0


----------



## spikekid999

anyone got a 5" tach (not the dinky chrome ones),a MSD box,a 455 engine from the 66 rivi kit,and a TCI shifter like this one?










need these to build a replica of my cuzin 87 regal


----------



## spikekid999

god damn piece of shit fuckin server :angry:


----------



## lazy13

idamn server barely let me on well the chrysler is nice so far cant wait til im done with gettin my license so i cant get my own whip


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 18 2008, 04:56 PM~9974064
> *anyone got a 5" tach (not the dinky chrome ones),a MSD box,a 455 engine from the 66 rivi kit,and a TCI shifter like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need these to build a replica of my cuzin 87 regal
> *


the 66 rivi kit has a 425 nailhead homie


----------



## spikekid999

eh close enough lol. i can dress it up to look like my cuzins 455


----------



## mcloven

hey famly i wont be on the computer mush often im grouded


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 19 2008, 04:12 PM~9979465
> *hey famly i wont be on the computer mush often im grouded
> *


what did you do ?


----------



## mcloven

fail 4 classes


----------



## spikekid999

if your grounded then why you still on?? :scrutinize:


----------



## mcloven

on my freinds lap top


----------



## mcloven

on my freinds lap top


----------



## dade county

lookie lookie


















pimp


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

indeed


----------



## dade county

sup fam


----------



## spikekid999

just got home from work,bout to eat supper n go check out my cuzins new house


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 19 2008, 06:54 PM~9981568
> *lookie lookie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pimp
> *


NICE!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 21 2008, 07:52 PM~9998409
> *NICE!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



thanks homie


----------



## spikekid999

hey homies i finally got some black flocking for my dart model,,,BUT how the fuck to put it on so its even???


----------



## spikekid999

hey homies i finally got some black flocking for my dart model,,,BUT how the fuck to put it on so its even???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

use one of them thingys thats like a net with a handle,, forgot what it was called tho


----------



## southside groovin

paint the floor with the same color paint as the flocking and let dry. then spray the florr with 3M super 77 adhesive and while its still kinda wet, shake the flocking thru a tea strainer onto it. let it sit for a few minutes then press it on real good with ur fingers then turn it upside down and tap the bottom to get all the excess off...


----------



## spikekid999

hmmm floors already painted flat black,i got super 77 glue,,,somewhere,but dont have a steainer


----------



## southside groovin

go to like the dollar store or 1 of those cheap ass bargain stores that chicks like to go to. i got a big ass 1 at this place called the dollar tree for like 50 cents...

honestly tho bro, id paint the floor a semi gloss or gloss black and lay the flocking over that. imo any flat color under the flocking makes it look dirty like old used carpet but if you spray a gloss then the flocking still comes out flat but it looks like brand new carpet. ... if i can find pics of the interior in my caddy ill show ya what im talkin about...


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 21 2008, 09:57 PM~9999795
> *hey homies i finally got some black flocking for my dart model,,,BUT how the fuck to put it on so its even???
> *



i use white glue dilluted with water ,brush it on (the glue )and you have controle verses a spray ,the water will alow it to dry slow so you'll have plenty time to lay your flocking ,


----------



## 8-Ball

car looks nice dade


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Feb 22 2008, 12:14 AM~10001660
> *car looks nice dade
> *


thanks pimp theres more pics of it in the street rod build off


----------



## mcloven




----------



## spikekid999

:cheesy: nice pics. wish i could go to some of the mopar shows...but there to far from me


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 22 2008, 04:21 PM~10005651
> *[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not into mopar but for mopar thats kinda pimpin !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Hey Dade, that Buick is lookin' NICE!!! :0


----------



## spikekid999

what yall think of this

78 volare









dodge van


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## Pokey

Diggin' that Nova.....er, uh......I mean Volare.  :biggrin: 


Do it up man!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 24 2008, 03:07 PM~10018009
> *Diggin' that Nova.....er, uh......I mean Volare.   :biggrin:
> Do it up man!
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: not sure what color to paint it yet though. i was thinkin purple metallic but im savin that for another project i got comin


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

tangelo pearl or the mirage duplicolor eastside used


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 24 2008, 02:58 PM~10017949
> *what yall think of this
> 
> 78 volare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dodge van
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the two ,but i want the van


----------



## spikekid999

dont have any tangelo orange,but i do have some mirage paint.

and i got the van from lowridermodels for $10 :biggrin: dont think he has anymore though,its an old kit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:barf: :barf:


----------



## [email protected]

> what yall think of this
> 
> 78 volare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice !!!
> Any more of thiz!!


----------



## spikekid999

there will be tomorrow when i clear it


----------



## ElRafa

Nice I am diggin the volare


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 24 2008, 03:44 PM~10018772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :barf: :barf:
> *


Poor Roadmaster. :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Feb 24 2008, 10:00 AM~10017960-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cheech and chong :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pokey_@Feb 24 2008, 04:48 PM~10020439
> *Poor Roadmaster. :angry:
> *


x-2


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Feb 24 2008, 09:43 PM~10020404-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice I am diggin the volare
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks man
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Feb 24 2008, 09:56 PM~10020485
> *cheech and chong  :biggrin:
> x-2
> *


hahaha i think theres was a chev though, havent seen that one in a while lol


----------



## spikekid999

cut the hood off the van


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 24 2008, 07:56 PM~10020485
> *x-2
> *


It's even the same color as my Roadmaster, which really pisses me off. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

FUCK!!! :angry: THE REAR END WENT OUT ON MY CAR AT ABOUT 5:30 THIS MORNIN SO NOW I GOTTA FIX THAT!! AND ITS MY 5TH AVE


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## spikekid999

the pin in the rear end is well,,,kinda bent









and the gears were layin in the bottom of the rear axle housing,as you can see the one is broke in half


----------



## SOLOW Models

damn dude...


----------



## spikekid999

ya it sucks. tomorrow night ill start pullin the rear end out and lookin for another one, wont be able to work on my models to much


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 25 2008, 03:34 PM~10028364
> *ya it sucks. tomorrow night ill start pullin the rear end out and lookin for another one, wont be able to work on my models to much
> *


don't u got a yard full of donors?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 25 2008, 10:14 PM~10030649
> *don't u got a yard full of donors?
> *



lol no shit! :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

damn bro that sucks hope u get it up and goin soon.


----------



## spikekid999

i have one car but its barried in snow out in the woods. im gonna go to this used car lot that has a diplomat that im gonna try gettin the rear end out of

and i hope i get it running too, i only got to drive it for 2 days before it went


----------



## spikekid999

well last night while i was pissed off bout my car, i choped the side doors off the van. cut em both out as one


















im gonna hinge it and im plannin on cuttin the back doors off and hingin them too


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7XC-c70VyI&feature=related

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

my badd!!

still :roflmao: !!!!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 26 2008, 09:15 PM~10037628
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7XC-c70VyI&feature=related
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


now that shit aint right lol but funny tho


----------



## spikekid999

got the back doors cut out in the van


----------



## dade county

a nother lil sum sumn 

















































i dont like it but im gonna finnish it ,i got some photo etch stuff to go into it so when im done with it im gonna sell it ,,,,,??????maby


----------



## DA_SQUID

just another day at the shop
gettin ready for the 9th







:cheesy: :cheesy: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good spike dade and da squid well guys im continuing to take my break away from models cause i have to come up with a brand new menu and plate design for the restaurant but i have cleaned both the 2dr vert and the 4dr big bodies and have started the interiors i will post pics of them both sunday. but i will check in every oncve in awhile sorry guys but yall kno how passionate i am about models but i am more passionate bout my cooking and again i appologize to all of you but its my living. and without my creativity in the kitchen i wouldnt be able to afford models let alone build them. so ill check in with yall later.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Feb 27 2008, 12:07 AM~10039151
> *looks good spike dade and da squid well guys im continuing to take my break away from models cause i have to come up with a brand new menu and plate design for the restaurant but i have cleaned both the 2dr vert and the 4dr big bodies and have started the interiors i will post pics of them both sunday. but i will check in every oncve in awhile sorry guys but yall kno how passionate i am about models but i am more passionate bout my cooking and again i appologize to all of you but its my living. and without my creativity in the kitchen i wouldnt be able to afford models let alone build them. so ill check in with yall later.
> *


Handle it homie!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

:wave:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

deuces


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 26 2008, 07:15 PM~10037628
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7XC-c70VyI&feature=related
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thats wrong but funnier than hell


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i layed out my vehicle yall!!!


----------



## lowvanman

spikekidd999 

your doing good job on the van i have a chevy 
with the gullwing door on the side and its airbagged


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Feb 27 2008, 06:43 PM~10044270
> *spikekidd999
> 
> your doing good job on the van i have a chevy
> with the gullwing door on the side and its airbagged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks cool man. howd you hinge the side door? im tryin to do that right now and well,im having a hard time tryin to figure it out


----------



## low4oshow

:wave:


----------



## dade county

55 updates ,photo etch things added but not all finished  


































i still have work to do :biggrin: 
what yall homies think bout it so far


----------



## dade county

the first pic of the last post was pose to be this 








but im a dipshit cause put an old pic instead


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good dade ima hit u up this weekend homie.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Feb 28 2008, 02:09 AM~10048035
> *looks good dade ima hit u up this weekend homie.
> *



coo


----------



## spikekid999

lookin good dade


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 28 2008, 10:26 AM~10049271
> *lookin good dade
> *


thanks homie


----------



## mcloven

hey famly i need glass and bumpers for the chevy van kit and any other msc parts


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 28 2008, 02:06 PM~10051439
> *hey famly i need glass and bumpers for the chevy van kit and any other msc parts
> *


Use some of tha Cdcases for tha glass!! Mi opinion! :dunno:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 28 2008, 04:55 PM~10051788
> *Use some of tha Cdcases  for tha glass!!  Mi opinion! :dunno:
> *


 i use clear styreen sheets to do my missing windows


----------



## Diamond502

clear 2 liter bottles work good too, or colored if ya want the tinted look


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by sinless_misery_@Feb 28 2008, 06:18 PM~10052348
> *clear 2 liter bottles work good too, or colored if ya want the tinted look
> *



not a bad idea :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by sinless_misery_@Feb 28 2008, 01:18 PM~10052348
> *clear 2 liter bottles work good too, or colored if ya want the tinted look
> *


killer idea..... 

hey dade... that 55 is lookin sweet man.... nice details.... :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Feb 26 2008, 07:07 PM~10039151
> *looks good spike dade and da squid well guys im continuing to take my break away from models cause i have to come up with a brand new menu and plate design for the restaurant but i have cleaned both the 2dr vert and the 4dr big bodies and have started the interiors i will post pics of them both sunday. but i will check in every oncve in awhile sorry guys but yall kno how passionate i am about models but i am more passionate bout my cooking and again i appologize to all of you but its my living. and without my creativity in the kitchen i wouldnt be able to afford models let alone build them. so ill check in with yall later.
> *


u opening your own now homie?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 28 2008, 11:11 PM~10054725
> *killer idea.....
> 
> hey dade... that 55 is lookin sweet man.... nice details....  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie ,im stuck on the suspention and motor


----------



## rollinoldskoo

that kit got the chrome oil pan and intake manifold right?


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 28 2008, 10:13 PM~10054743
> *u opening your own now homie?
> *


somethin like that im the head chef at my restaurant im at now and have to come up with a lunch,dinner, late night appitizer, and a dessert menu all by next friday and train the new people and old people on them. and the recipie u sent me rollin will be in effect please believe it. my spot should open the summer of 2009


----------



## rollinoldskoo

good luck man....


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 28 2008, 11:21 PM~10054808
> * good luck man....
> *


THANKS i need it


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

well im one of lowfoshow m.c.c members now so heres a lil heat for the fellas



















more pix to come on this blk on blk it about 95% done


another caddy 2 door 1979 promo on some kregers 95% done also 



















a glimpse on my knight rider/low-rider




















my 61 impala 



















my 94 caprice mint icecream  



















my cutty with regular insides 80 % done









my cutty with the amt wildcat insides


----------



## Waco

Nice bro!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

cutty before all stock n shit lol i musta painted that shit like 8 diffrent colors










traning day style Monte










two tone r34 nissan skyline 










thanks to Minidreams Inc. heres a incredibe 94 impala converted into a wagon mini got skills
all day long..........


----------



## rollinoldskoo

congrats homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball

welcome homie love the caddies bro keep up the great work dawg fo real


----------



## old low&slo

> well im one of lowfoshow m.c.c members now so heres a lil heat for the fellas
> 
> welcome homie !!
> bring the heat man !!!!!
> I love that 61 man bad ass and the caddy.
> you do very good work :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

welcome homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 29 2008, 01:44 AM~10055908
> *cutty before all stock n shit lol i musta painted that shit like 8 diffrent colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traning day style Monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two tone r34 nissan skyline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to mini heres a incredibe 94 impala converted into a wagon mini got skills
> all day long..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



welcome to the famillyyour builds look great ,have fun ,and keep building


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball+Feb 28 2008, 11:19 PM~10054801-->
> 
> 
> 
> somethin like that im the head chef at my restaurant im at now and have to come up with a lunch,dinner, late night appitizer, and a dessert menu all by next friday and train the new people and old people on them. and the recipie u sent me rollin will be in effect please believe it. my spot should open the summer of 2009
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good Luck Man!!! Always good to see someone doing big things!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 29 2008, 01:20 AM~10055744
> *well im one of lowfoshow m.c.c members now so heres a lil heat for the fellas
> *


Congrats Homeboy!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

THANKS HOMIES I APPRECIATE IT HIGHLY AND HAPPY TO BE HERE......


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

HERES A LIL UPDATE ON THE PEPSI BLUE 64 IM HAPPY WITH THA STANCE !!!!


----------



## ElRafa

Nice builds guys and congrats on your new member


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 29 2008, 11:04 AM~10057458
> *HERES A LIL UPDATE ON  THE PEPSI BLUE 64 IM HAPPY WITH THA STANCE !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ride looks real good !!!!
love that stance too :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

55 up dates


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

^^^^^^^^^^ lookin good bro ...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 29 2008, 08:37 AM~10057333
> *THANKS HOMIES I APPRECIATE IT HIGHLY AND HAPPY TO BE HERE......
> *


Nice Ridez, 64 killer !!!Welcome!! :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 29 2008, 03:02 PM~10059051
> *^^^^^^^^^^ lookin good bro ...
> *


thanks homie


----------



## low4oshow

welcome to the familly homie,and nice builds. :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

another project :uh: my dodge d50 :biggrin: 

these rims are just for mockups till i get my other rims









6 batt 2 pump setup









dice shifter knob









chain wheel









booty kit?? :0


----------



## SOLOW Models

Nice ride! Where you get that shifter?


----------



## mcloven

dam u want another d50 i found a body


----------



## spikekid999

got the shifter in a box of parts i got from Mr. 1/16 :biggrin: 

and know i dont want another one,thanks anyways though


----------



## mcloven

i have a 71 gtx minus frame a 70 challenger and a 69 gtx convertable needs re bult


----------



## SOLOW Models

Looks like your going old skool with it. Cut the roof off!!!


----------



## spikekid999

ya i guess i kinda am goin old skool with it,,,along with my van lol. nay i dont like trucks with the roofs cut off,just dont look right,then again i dont like convertables at all lol.

duble let me see pics.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

something thats saving me a lil money 

cut off from the parts tray


----------



## spikekid999

pics dont work homie


----------



## mcloven

guss how much i paid


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 29 2008, 07:59 PM~10061622
> *pics dont work homie
> *



my pics ? they do


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 29 2008, 10:47 PM~10061919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guss how much i paid
> *



got danm looks like a tarnader(tornado)ran thru town :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hhehehe


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 1 2008, 12:20 AM~10062556
> *hhehehe
> *


wus up homie


----------



## dade county

hey benfranklinz turn on your im


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 29 2008, 09:47 PM~10061468
> *something thats saving me a lil  money
> 
> cut off from the parts tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



great idea homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 1 2008, 12:26 AM~10062600
> *wus up homie
> *


nuttin cuz


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 1 2008, 12:43 AM~10062701
> *nuttin cuz
> *


interesting ??!!%$^#@


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hehe

i been thinkin bout what to to on my caprice,,the trunk is almost,, im also redoin the trunk on the black one...
i just need some pumps n stuff from dough....shits gonna be badass a show winner/stopper 4 show,,


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

it pisses me off that i cant remember what the company was called.......dammit


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

wat are you talking about ^^^^


----------



## dade county

> thinkin bout buildin a replica of my cuzins regal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey spike do you still need this


----------



## dade county

> thinkin bout buildin a replica of my cuzins regal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey spike do you still need this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i found one that a b&m will that work for you
Click to expand...


----------



## spikekid999

got pics of em? i should be gettin one in the mail soon but not sure if the person sent the parts or not


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 1 2008, 07:32 AM~10063887
> *got pics of em? i should be gettin one in the mail soon but not sure if the person sent the parts or not
> *



ok gimme a min ill post it up


----------



## dade county

here you go spike 

i took bout 7 pics and these two were the best ones


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 1 2008, 04:18 AM~10063667
> *wat are you talking about ^^^^
> *


there was a company that made these lil cars bout 1 25 or 1 24 scale and they had these remotes that either made them go or set the alarm and if u touched it would go of...
anyone know what im talkin bout now?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

oh yea they were by tyco rc or something


----------



## dade county

heres more pics of the 55 .i got some outside pics :biggrin: got the radator in and condencer i got to plumb them but there in .im working on the motor as i type so hopefully it will get done today


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 1 2008, 02:37 PM~10065080
> *heres more pics of the 55 .i got some outside pics  :biggrin: got the radator in and condencer i got to plumb them but there in .im working on the motor as i type so hopefully it will get done today
> *



my dumb ass forgot to add the pics


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

some photo etch huh.......looking goob bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 29 2008, 08:47 PM~10061919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guss how much i paid
> *


SELLIN THIZ STUFF OR WAT????


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 1 2008, 08:46 AM~10063967
> *here you go spike
> i took bout 7 pics and these two were the best ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whatcha want for it? i got the other one today but the one you got matches better


----------



## spikekid999

:0 MOPAR MADNESS!!!










and NONE of em are for sale


----------



## mcloven

> SELLIN THIZ STUFF OR WAT????
> 
> nope


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 29 2008, 10:47 PM~10061919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey homie you got the taillights for this car? thats the only thing im missin for mine


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

anyone have any updates on their builds ??????????????????


----------



## mcloven

nope sorry spike kid what kind of mopar is it any ways i need az chassy for it


----------



## spikekid999

71 plymouth GTX


----------



## 8-Ball

i got a few im bout to take pics of and post as soon as im done got alittle break today. they will be up soon


----------



## mcloven

hye 8 u ever send that 94 impala out


----------



## 8-Ball

havent yet lil homie be patient dawg got alot im tryin to do next time pm me.


----------



## 8-Ball

bringin the 4dr big body i got from the homie beto out and tryin to get it done by time the show in may comes around.








those arent the rims goin on it just messin around with rims.
my lowrider green metal flaked coupe 
















and finally pics of the vogues im puttin on my 2dr big body from the homie beto goin to get more pics of this one soon as the camera charges up


----------



## low4oshow

nice


----------



## old low&slo

looks good 8ball
what kind of paint is that on the caddy ??


----------



## 8-Ball

its actually testors jade green metal flake with a flat black base coat


----------



## low4oshow

you should paint the bigbody that color.with tan top :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

sup homies ,yo greg i cant doit homie sorry ole lady hit me up for the$,maby next week so how you fukers doing tonight :biggrin: ,im feeling good i got some good news that makes my situation more tolirable , :biggrin: yo 8 that big body is going to be a jaw dropper ,and the green one is killer ,i like that color i got back on the charger last night and im going to wait for some scaled plug wires to finish the 55 ,i could finnish the benz ,but iwant yalls openion ,gold bmf ,or chrome bfm ,i got chrome ,just waiting for the gold wich one shuld i do


----------



## spikekid999

yo dad what color spoke you got on that benz?? if there gold go with gold BMF. and got any pics of the charger?? :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 2 2008, 10:22 PM~10073117
> *yo dad what color spoke you got on that benz?? if there gold go with gold BMF. and got any pics of the charger??  :biggrin:
> *


they chrome and gold spolks :biggrin:  and theres pics of the charger on here ill post some new ones


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homies now im tryin to figure out what color to paint i am thinkin the vert goin with the candy red like the royal flush 2dr vert and the 4dr big body goin with candy brandywine or root beer hopefully i can find some candy root beer so if anyone knows where i can get some hit a homie up. and dade cant wait to see the charger homie. and go with the chrome


----------



## old low&slo

hey dade
what did I tell you before homie
take care of business. it's no sweat !!


----------



## dade county

here ya go spike 

































if you can i need the datona sighn that go on the upper quarter panel


----------



## old low&slo

hey 8
what up homie !!!
the caddy looks real good !!!
how did you make out at work ???
did you get your menu done ???


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 2 2008, 10:37 PM~10073268
> *hey dade
> what did I tell you before homie
> take care of business. it's no sweat !!
> *



yea i kno ,but i had to tell you


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 2 2008, 10:39 PM~10073287
> *here ya go spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you can i need the datona sighn that go on the upper quarter panel
> *


ah shit i forgot all about this one lol. what color you goin with this one?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 2 2008, 10:39 PM~10073294
> *hey 8
> what up homie !!!
> the caddy looks real good !!!
> how did you make out at work ???
> did you get your menu done ???
> *



x2 how did it go pimpin


----------



## 8-Ball

man it is goin good we starting to pick up again in business and now i got to train some new kitchen guys. and the funny thing is im halfway done with the menus thats when i got told i have to train the 2 new guys on the old and new menus but its all good hopefully i will get a vacation very soon. but i kinda like goin to work cause we got some bad ass lookin females that come in. and we just hired 2 new bad ass lookin chicks and they thick in the right places will get pics soon trust me


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 2 2008, 10:42 PM~10073319
> *ah shit i forgot all about this one lol. what color you goin with this one?
> *



DATONA YELLOW


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 2 2008, 10:45 PM~10073344
> *DATONA YELLOW
> *


sweeeet lol. and its actually called top banana yellow


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 2 2008, 10:44 PM~10073331
> *man it is goin good we starting to pick up again in business and now i got to train some new kitchen guys. and the funny thing is im halfway done with the menus thats when i got told i have to train the 2 new guys on the old and new menus but its all good hopefully i will get a vacation very soon. but i kinda like goin to work cause we got some bad ass lookin females that come in. and we just hired 2 new bad ass lookin chicks and they thick in the right places will get pics soon trust me
> *












cant wait


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

the new project  55 chevy cameo


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 2 2008, 10:49 PM~10073372
> *sweeeet lol. and its actually called top banana yellow
> *


thanks im no mopar junky ,ill see if i can get that color code


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 2 2008, 10:51 PM~10073382
> *the new project    55 chevy cameo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OHH OOOOOOOOOOO sweeeeeeet another 55 to the round up


----------



## dade county

yo 8 thanks homie


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

wheres the other 55


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 2 2008, 10:54 PM~10073414
> *thanks im no mopar junky ,ill see if i can get that color code
> *


 :biggrin: the daytonas were top banana yellow,plum crazy purple, and sassy grass green (lime green)


----------



## 8-Ball

ibuildweniblazeum that looks sweet homie you got some real sick builds


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 2 2008, 10:57 PM~10073446
> *wheres the other 55
> *


its waiting for plug wires


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 2 2008, 10:44 PM~10073331
> *man it is goin good we starting to pick up again in business and now i got to train some new kitchen guys. and the funny thing is im halfway done with the menus thats when i got told i have to train the 2 new guys on the old and new menus but its all good hopefully i will get a vacation very soon. but i kinda like goin to work cause we got some bad ass lookin females that come in. and we just hired 2 new bad ass lookin chicks and they thick in the right places will get pics soon trust me
> *


now 8ball you know the rules on here lol
PICS OR IT DID'NT HAPPEN LOL !!!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 2 2008, 11:16 PM~10073610
> *now 8ball you know the rules on here lol
> PICS OR IT DID'NT HAPPEN LOL !!!
> *



lol :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

got some color on the d-fiddy yesterday,gotta clear it yet. will get pics when i get home after work


----------



## spikekid999

05 300C i got from SOLOW models that he painted


----------



## spikekid999

05 300C i got from SOLOW models that he painted


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

double post owned


----------



## SOLOW Models

Not the best paint job but its alright!

Have funn with it bro!!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 3 2008, 07:01 PM~10079367
> *Not the best paint job but its alright!
> 
> Have funn with it bro!!
> *


its better then what i can do. what color did you use for the stripes?? one of em on the roof is a lil scratched


----------



## SOLOW Models

I didnt take my time on it at all. 

The silver paint is METALSPECKS SILVER


----------



## spikekid999

ok cool homie. ill have to fix that before i clear it


----------



## spikekid999

ok cool homie. ill have to fix that before i clear it


----------



## SOLOW Models

Yeah what ya gonna use for rims?


----------



## spikekid999

im thinkin my 71 duster,along with the extra 5.7 hemi :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models

huh?


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 3 2008, 09:36 PM~10080117
> *huh?
> *


x2


----------



## spikekid999

my bad i read it wrong lol. im gonna use the 300 rims and one of the hemis on my 71 duster. not sure what im gonna use for rims on the 300 yet,,,still thinkin on that one lol


----------



## SOLOW Models

Ahh ok nice!

Good luck!


----------



## spikekid999

thanks homie. i was gonna add the seats and center counsel from the 300 to the duster to but they dont fit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

updates wit da acura


----------



## SOLOW Models

Nice gel pen work! lets see your hinge!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

no gel pens involved in this one..i went australian on ur asses...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

need some tuner rims and i have an idea of what i want but idk if they gon fit or not..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

them ones made by tamiya i think.... hold up let me get a pic..

these









then paint the spokes green.


----------



## ElRafa

Not bad at all little homie I like those rims


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 3 2008, 06:30 PM~10081812
> *them ones made by tamiya i think.... hold up let me get a  pic..
> 
> these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then paint the spokes green.
> *


aoshima makes them


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

oo.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

well..beto aint got no more so who does and how much?


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 3 2008, 09:16 PM~10081653
> *updates wit da acura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really give it to you, you do your best to build and not just talk on here all day like some guys....but please, slow down. Everytime you cut out doors it seems like the bottom of the body line is broken or snaped....

I have learned more in the last year and a half than every on this site and the one thing that has helped the most is to "SLOW DOWN" and just take my time. For some people the goal is to just throw together as many builds as possible, but before you know it you have a bunch of beat up models just collecting dust, instead of a few awesome show pieces.

Your builds are getting better and better. Keep it up.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 3 2008, 11:28 PM~10081790
> *no gel pens involved in this one..i went australian on ur asses...
> *


if you didnt use gel pans what the fuck did you use??


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

that looks like deco paint marker !!!!


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 4 2008, 11:20 AM~10084877
> *that looks like deco paint marker !!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 4 2008, 11:20 AM~10084877
> *that looks like deco paint marker !!!!
> *


no again,


i used that paint u get at craft stores in the small bottle..
its white acrylic and all i did was get an old pen, slightly dip it in the paint and make dots all over the car in such a way that i wanted them.

no gel pens,deco markers,msking,etc. just acrylic paint and a pen


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

radical dude lmao....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hehehehe

i know it was the cheapest and quickest idea,,i figured it be badass if i did it so...yea..


----------



## dade county

wus good fam :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dade county

wus good fam :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

^^ wats good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ya what she said


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ya what she said


----------



## low4oshow

what up yall


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 4 2008, 07:37 PM~10088673
> *what up yall
> *


NuThIn At AlL


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

whos she bro ^


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 4 2008, 07:51 PM~10088782
> *whos she bro ^
> *


just seein if ud catch that..lol


----------



## low4oshow

wha ,lol


----------



## spikekid999

finally got pics of the d-fiddy. it looks more pink in the pics but its testors purple metal flake


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

looks good craig.





















CLASSIC!
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=B4qZec7B6oU


----------



## spikekid999

thanks homie, got the rims for it and the decals to go on it to. workin on the motor now


----------



## mcloven

hey famly i scored a origanel amt 63 impala built for 10.00 with doner kit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

let me see!


----------



## mcloven




----------



## Diamond502

damn, i need to find a club.....lol....just a hint......lol......i'd like to join after i get started building again...


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by sinless_misery_@Mar 4 2008, 11:19 PM~10090597
> *damn, i need to find a club.....lol....just a hint......lol......i'd like to join after i get started building again...
> *


so whats the hold up,do you want to be in a club ,so you can get started building ,start a build and you can join


----------



## Diamond502

waiting on some money to come through so i can get some supplies.....


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by sinless_misery_@Mar 4 2008, 11:22 PM~10090632
> *waiting on some money to come through so i can get some supplies.....
> *


do you have some past builds to show


----------



## Diamond502

got a viper almost finished(about 95%) but shitty ass cam


----------



## Diamond502

whats up club?


----------



## Diamond502

damn

2 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: sinless_misery


----------



## 8-Ball

welcome in fam.


----------



## spikekid999

welcome homie. any more pics of your past builds??


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

good shit homeslice ur in ... show some builds now


----------



## Diamond502

let me see if i can get some decent pics of the viper and van


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by sinless_misery_@Mar 5 2008, 05:52 AM~10092783
> *whats up club?
> *


welcome homie !!


----------



## Diamond502

damn, rainy ass day with a shitty camera.... :uh: .......gota get me a new cam...


----------



## Diamond502

:cheesy:  :0 :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :wave: :tongue: :yes:


----------



## spikekid999

get a mag lense, itll definitly help on those close ups


----------



## low4oshow

welcome to the club homie.

what up fam :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

double post


----------



## low4oshow

look heres another project.

the wheels painted,tell me if i should take the paint off.


















mock-up picks


----------



## low4oshow

i still have long ways to go on this.have to finish paint ,suspension ,trunk set up ,motor,and the gutz. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

leave the paint on the rims homie


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

leave the rims alome lol


----------



## Diamond502

:wave:


----------



## low4oshow

:cheesy:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 5 2008, 09:45 PM~10099052
> *leave the rims alome lol
> *


x2 pimp ,and you kno that was going to be my next build i got a p/e detail set comeing for the 58 impy


----------



## 8-Ball

leave the rims like u got them homie and it looks real nice lil homie.


----------



## spikekid999

got some done on the volare


----------



## low4oshow

wat up fam.im at scool right now


----------



## Diamond502

:wave:


----------



## spikekid999

sup,,,im at work :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

work sux webos''


----------



## mcloven

hey famly i got busted at school on my space


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Tip Slow_@Jul 25 2007, 07:28 PM~8391563
> *i didn't do too much to my monte today just cut a lil part of the wheelwell so the chasis won't stick out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screws that hold the the front axel to the chasis,had the chasis stickin out from under the body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn dat MC is hott man fa real.....you took it a step furthur with the bigger rims and boy it works.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 6 2008, 04:26 PM~10105964
> *hey famly i got busted at school on my space
> *


dumbass :uh:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

them pics are mad small


----------



## low4oshow

wat up fam


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 6 2008, 05:57 PM~10106588
> *wat up fam
> *



wutz gud homie ,


----------



## Diamond502

going to hobbytown tomorrow with like 100$

should be back ion the game soon


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by sinless_misery_@Mar 6 2008, 09:05 PM~10108082
> *going to hobbytown tomorrow with like 100$
> 
> should be back ion the game soon
> *



dont go crazy ok homie ,take your time picking something for me :biggrin: 







j/k :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

oh, i already got some rims and shit, plus 15 dollars off with my hobby card, so pretty much all i need are kits....lol.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by sinless_misery_@Mar 6 2008, 09:13 PM~10108166
> *oh, i already got some rims and shit, plus 15 dollars off with my hobby card, so pretty much all i need are kits....lol.
> 
> *



so you gonna get me sumtin


----------



## spikekid999

anyone got updates on there rides??


----------



## Diamond502

damn, i'll see what we got here, haven't been in a while, will try to get pics, and if ya'll need something u cant get, we'll trade for something i cant get....lol


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

buy some nice kits broo


----------



## Diamond502

mainly gonna be trucks


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

cool


----------



## Diamond502

yup, maybe a caddy also


----------



## mcloven




----------



## Diamond502

17 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: sinless_misery, dubelduces, LowandBeyond, base905, customforlife, phatras, 1ofaknd, cruzinlow, Project59, 8-Ball, low86dime, [email protected], ibuildweniblazeum, ssrecords, Pokey

:wave:

2 Members: sinless_misery, low4oshow

:wave:


----------



## spikekid999

almost done with the interior of the d-fiddy. gotta finish painting the seat and add some more detail to the dash and door panels

















got the rear end painted and installed









underside booty kit where the spare goes :dunno:


----------



## spikekid999

also picked these up yesterday


----------



## 8-Ball

where u get them from homie.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

how did sinless misery change his name ??? huh


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

he pmed a moderator [i e 1ofaknd] and asked him to change his name to bodydropped.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 7 2008, 11:17 AM~10112130
> *how did sinless misery change his name ??? huh
> *




why would he even wanna change his name :angry: i liked that name :angry:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 7 2008, 09:28 AM~10111431
> *where u get them from homie.
> *


got em from a hobby shop i found somewhat near me in MN (i live in WI) and i cant drive my car over there cuz i aint got insurance and its recommended over there, so i stoped while i was goin by for work. but phatras has em cheaper then i can get em for


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

ill just make mine .......dice that is


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Mar 7 2008, 11:17 PM~10112130-->
> 
> 
> 
> how did sinless misery change his name ??? huh
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pm'ed A Mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 11:18 PM~10112140
> *he pmed a moderator [i e 1ofaknd] and asked him to change his name to bodydropped.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I Pm'ed LayItLow though
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dade county_@Mar 7 2008, 11:28 PM~10112213
> *why would he even wanna change his name  :angry: i liked that name  :angry:
> *


i like BodyDropped better


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 7 2008, 03:14 PM~10113932
> *Pm'ed A Mod
> I Pm'ed LayItLow though
> i like BodyDropped better
> *



AND I LIKED SINLESS MISERY BETTER BUT ITS YOUR CHOICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

awww hell, fuck it, lol, i am fixing to head out to hobbytown i think...lol


----------



## low4oshow

what up fam


----------



## mcloven

hey


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 7 2008, 04:02 PM~10114294
> *awww hell, fuck it, lol, i am fixing to head out to hobbytown i think...lol
> *



dont forget about us homie :biggrin: 

wusup fam how yall doin tonight


----------



## spikekid999

tired from work,,,and i gotta get up at 5AM and be to work at 6AM on a saterday


----------



## Diamond502

BTW my hobbyshop has all the hiluxes in stock


----------



## spikekid999

:uh: no mopars?? whats wrong with you :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

i'm a minitruck and bomb man


----------



## low4oshow

what goin on fam.might post up pics later.its stormin so bad here.the cirens bean on for an hour and they be talkin through them.


----------



## Diamond502

got the red almost mocked up, just need to figure out which rims....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 7 2008, 06:27 PM~10116230
> *what goin on fam.might post up pics later.its stormin so bad here.the cirens bean on for an hour and they be talkin through them.
> *


I KNO! :angry: THIZ CRAZY DAYZ ! 

FAM, Im lookin for some f-arms for an elko!! any1


----------



## dade county

wusup fools i got a question what do yall think about a pink 64


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 7 2008, 09:08 PM~10117349
> *wusup fools i got a question what do yall think about a pink 64
> *


In my opinion, a pink is a kool, but depends in wat type of paint!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 7 2008, 11:18 PM~10117417
> *In my opinion, a pink is a kool, but depends in wat type of paint!
> *


its a mix of ppg urathane red and white automotive paint ,i couldnt find candy pink but i tihink it will look real nice as just a base coat /clear coat p/j,the motor looks good i got some p/e goodies to go on it aluminum dist,carb links,chrome brackets and some plumbing ,electric fan, this 64 is gonna be a p/e bucket :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

lol.pink would be coo.pearl clear coat over red looks good.but 
you have to put a couple of coats for it to look right.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 8 2008, 12:36 AM~10118020
> *lol.pink would be coo.pearl clear coat over red looks good.but
> you have to put a couple of coats for it to look right.
> *



i got some pearl white


----------



## low4oshow

got to be pearl clear


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 8 2008, 12:46 AM~10118094
> *got to be pearl clear
> *


ill try and mix up a batch 20% red 60% white and 20% pearl white and see what i come up with ,i also have the red powder pearl too


----------



## low4oshow

that would look good


----------



## low4oshow

have you experimented with flip flop colors.that would look 
good on a 64.i used to do the flip flop colors all the time few
years back.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 8 2008, 01:07 AM~10118224
> *have you experimented with flip flop colors.that would look
> good on a 64.i used to do the flip flop colors all the time few
> years back.
> *



i done already started with pink


----------



## [email protected]

hey homie im lookin at the black gold catalog right now and they carry HOK paints , and HOK has a pearl pink base coat that can be cleared. and there only 7 bucks a bottle. try that.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 8 2008, 01:52 AM~10118520
> *hey homie im lookin at the black gold catalog right now and they carry HOK paints , and HOK has a pearl pink base coat that can be cleared. and there only 7 bucks a bottle. try that.
> *


 thanks homie for the look out ill take a look right now


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

helloooooo peoplez i went to saint louis again and shopped all mutha fuckkin day..

but b4 i left i worked on the charger for a lil bit and got down to the point where i only have to paint the door panels and the headliner and put the front end on and ill be dont wit it.. its a badass car too..












































reppin rollerz only..












but in st louis i gotz me a monte with hella detail on it....and some 24s to go on it....spent an hour or 2 puttin the wheels on it......im keepin the rallys tho....just in case sumpin happen to da 4s lol

so here it is before 24s.....










































the hood hinges fuckin work...i was amazed at that shit! now i know how to put them in my 1/25th cars now...hehe











after 24s


























































what yall think.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## 8-Ball

the 4's look goo don there


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hehe yup sho nuff thanks man


----------



## jevries

Monte is lookin super clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanks :biggrin: 

ima make a whole collection of 1:18....all old skool


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

:scrutinize:


----------



## low4oshow

the monte looks nice.what kind of suspension is on it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

stock but functional....it steers....


----------



## Diamond502

nice monte


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 10 2008, 06:00 AM~10127918
> *sorry about the offset pics....
> shitty ass cheap camera
> 
> 
> will be onie of these ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## low4oshow

got this yesterday around 8,and i made an ls clip for it.



























cut a roof 










and now the doors.









later the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

the clip still needs a lil moding ,but its coo for now


----------



## SOLOW Models

I like that alot!!!!!

I need a clip like that for my 86 monte!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 11 2008, 06:16 AM~10135749
> *I like that alot!!!!!
> 
> I need a clip like that for my 86 monte!
> *


www.scalelows.com

should have some, i think


----------



## low4oshow

make your own like i did.took me no more than 15 min.literly.


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## SOLOW Models

How you make it?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

its the stock one that came with the kit he cut the grill out and the and shortend it a bit i think .........


----------



## SOLOW Models

Howd you make yours?


----------



## SOLOW Models

opps sorry


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i didnt make onw yet lol


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 11 2008, 08:22 AM~10136775
> *got pics of the mockup for the black hilux, its gonna have the shell fromt he red one on it, lolo rims, and pumps batts etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres more pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 11 2008, 09:20 AM~10137327
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## spikekid999

got this the other day









already cut the vent windows out and put 05 chrysler 300C mirrors from a parts car i got from SOLOW models









5.7L HEMI from the parts 300C also,got all the other parts for it to,just didnt picture em yet









red dice to hang from the rear view mirror :0 









and mythical maroon testors lacqure paint


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 10 2008, 09:48 PM~10137748
> *got this the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already cut the vent windows out and put 05 chrysler 300C mirrors from a parts car i got from SOLOW models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.7L HEMI from the parts 300C also,got all the other parts for it to,just didnt picture em yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red dice to hang from the rear view mirror :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and mythical maroon testors lacqure paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats going to be hot


----------



## Diamond502

Any1 have a link for *FRUITY LOOPS *download?

i need the full version...

PM me





*
NEVERMIND, I GOT IT*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 8 2008, 09:30 PM~10124958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


diecast 71 monte?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

^^^^^^^ yeah i thought so too


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 11 2008, 01:23 AM~10140271
> *thats going to be hot
> *


 :biggrin: thanks homie. 

not sure what wheels im gonna use yet. i got the ones that came with the kit,the 05 300C rims and a set of 5 black 5 spokes with chrome lip


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 11 2008, 06:24 AM~10140886
> *:biggrin: thanks homie.
> 
> not sure what wheels im gonna use yet. i got the ones that came with the kit,the 05 300C rims and a set of 5 black 5 spokes with chrome lip
> *


be on the look out for a big mopar box,round friday/saturday :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

:cheesy: will do


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 11 2008, 01:52 AM~10140397
> *diecast 71 monte?
> *


yea...all i did was add the rims.


----------



## SOLOW Models

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 10 2008, 07:48 PM~10137748
> *got this the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already cut the vent windows out and put 05 chrysler 300C mirrors from a parts car i got from SOLOW models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.7L HEMI from the parts 300C also,got all the other parts for it to,just didnt picture em yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good bro! :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow

ima give a how to on the ls clips


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 11 2008, 04:12 PM~10143730
> *Lookin good bro! :cheesy:
> *


  wait till im done


----------



## dade county

sup fam :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## spikekid999

workin :uh:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

wats good all brothaZ Anything new today ????


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 12 2008, 12:58 PM~10151372
> *wats good all brothaZ Anything new today ????
> *



yea time :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 12 2008, 12:34 PM~10151895
> *yea time  :biggrin:
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

uh huh ...yeahhh


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 12 2008, 07:31 PM~10153835
> *uh huh ...yeahhh
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## dade county

sup ******


----------



## 8-Ball

nothin much fool im bout to ship to the bottom known as dade county tuesday.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i just finished my dulisclade ill post pix in a lil


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i just finished my dulisclade ill post pix in a lil


----------



## low4oshow

bad pics .
mock ups


----------



## 8-Ball

so u went with the red like i told u looks good homie keep it up


----------



## low4oshow

no its a kandy purple.wil take pics in sun tomorrow.


----------



## dade county

lookin good lo


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

the homie DADE done hooked me up REAL good. thanks again homie, i owe you big.

the box i got :cheesy: 









drop top challenger,lil red express (gonna be a tow truck),chrysler 300 (in magnum box),and a 64 dodge 330 super stock









hard to see but it appers to be a 41 plymouth??









and a lincoln continental and L700 (in box the lincoln is on)


----------



## Diamond502

:thumbsup:


----------



## regallowlow187




----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 14 2008, 05:08 PM~10169337
> *the homie DADE done hooked me up REAL good. thanks again homie, i owe you big.
> 
> the box i got :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drop top challenger,lil red express (gonna be a tow truck),chrysler 300 (in magnum box),and a 64 dodge 330 super stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hard to see but it appers to be a 41 plymouth??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a lincoln continental and L700 (in box the lincoln is on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats a 40 ford that came with the l700 i didnt want it i found the chrome i'll send that to you (i just found it and the bumper for the 300 (needs compound and wax )


----------



## spikekid999

ok,,,and all those 40s car look the same lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 14 2008, 05:34 PM~10169588
> *ok,,,and all those 40s car look the same lol
> *



i told you to be on the look out for a big mopar box :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

what kinda rims should i throw on my first hilux?

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

what kinda rims should i throw on my first hilux?

:biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 14 2008, 05:37 PM~10169608
> *what kinda rims should i throw on my first hilux?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



the shiney round ones :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

oh, yea, i forgot about those.... :cheesy:

its not gonna have the bed on it most likely, so probably the ones on the red one, might even bag it, and make it look like the bags are dull of air... :cheesy:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 14 2008, 05:49 PM~10169706
> *oh, yea, i forgot about those.... :cheesy:
> 
> its not gonna have the bed on it most likely, so probably the ones on the red one, might even bag it, and make it look like the bags are dull of air... :cheesy:
> *



lol thats not a bad idea


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum




----------



## spikekid999

pics??


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

me?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 15 2008, 05:54 AM~10169756
> *lol thats not a bad idea
> *


no its not, not at all, and i just found a really good way to do it, let me get some washers later on, and i'll try to make a tutorial on it... :cheesy:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 14 2008, 03:37 PM~10169608
> *what kinda rims should i throw on my first hilux?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


the only thing i have to tell you is
dont worrie about what other ppl would put on ur model
only worrie about what looks cool to u 
if u let others design ur model then it wouldnt be ur anymore
go to a hobby shop look at those rims and buy the ones that appeals to u


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 15 2008, 06:36 AM~10170040
> *the only thing i have to tell you is
> dont worrie about what other ppl would put on ur model
> only worrie about what looks cool to u
> if u let others design ur model then it wouldnt be ur anymore
> go to a hobby shop look at those rims and buy the ones that appeals to u
> *


i actually meant style, but i typed it wrong, i'm debating on gold d's, chrome d's, or some 20's with the bags full...


:dunno:


----------



## undead white boy

what ever appeals to u homie 
like i said if u have other ppl design ur ride then its not ur flavor
its somebody elses flavor


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 15 2008, 06:41 AM~10170077
> *what ever appeals to u homie
> like i said if u have other ppl design ur ride then its not ur flavor
> its somebody elses flavor
> *


yea, i get ya, but i'm not really worried about the rims at the moment, just wanting some suggestions...



thank you for your input, by the way


----------



## Diamond502

BodyDropped, undead white boy, MayhemKustomz, bigbearlocos, CNDYBLU66SS

:wave:


----------



## undead white boy

for sure bro all i will tell u is make the rim color pop
ex. ur body color is red make the rims gold
or ur body color is gold make the rims any color except chrome and gold


----------



## Diamond502

oh, always man, gotta make it clean, ya know


----------



## undead white boy

i got u homie if u need any more help hit me up 
i be glad to cure u of builders block


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 14 2008, 06:43 PM~10170094
> *BodyDropped, undead white boy, MayhemKustomz, bigbearlocos, CNDYBLU66SS
> 
> :wave:
> *


sup cuz.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 14 2008, 06:48 PM~10170120
> *i got u homie if u need any more help hit me up
> i be glad to cure u of builders block
> *



sup homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sup dade.
u know bout them angel eyes they make for 94-6 impalas?


----------



## spikekid999

hey dade do you have a dog?? cuz my dog was sniffin the shit outta that box when i brought him in after work lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 14 2008, 08:41 PM~10170817
> *hey dade do you have a dog?? cuz my dog was sniffin the shit outta that box when i brought him in after work lol
> *



i got two cats and 8 fish my last dog ran away or got doggy napped i had a jack russle


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Mar 15 2008, 06:48 AM~10170120-->
> 
> 
> 
> i got u homie if u need any more help hit me up
> i be glad to cure u of builders block
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx bro, i'll Pm ya if i ever need any help or advice, especially if i need to name a car,
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 15 2008, 06:57 AM~10170167
> *sup cuz.
> *


chillin, molding the shell of the red truck to the bed, debating on putting in on the finished product, though


----------



## low4oshow

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Diamond502

:wave:

sup homie
?


----------



## low4oshow

bout to post pics. :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 15 2008, 02:26 AM~10173050
> *bout to post pics. :biggrin:
> *



and im waiting for them :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

photo buckets going slow


----------



## Diamond502

:wave: to all


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 15 2008, 03:01 AM~10173260
> *:wave: to all
> *



sup


----------



## cruzinlow

:thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

what yall think
ls clip



















need to finish painting the ls clip









needs wetsanding


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz yeah thats lookin sick holmez :cheesy: nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 15 2008, 03:10 AM~10173291
> *hellz yeah thats lookin sick holmez :cheesy: nice work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2 look real sick


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

you did them desings??? it looks fukin dope playaa


----------



## low4oshow

yup


----------



## low4oshow

a homie you almost got 1,000 post


----------



## 8-Ball

look good lil homie.


----------



## spikekid999

lookin good low


----------



## low4oshow

MORE PICS LATER


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by dade county+Mar 15 2008, 03:02 PM~10173262-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bored outta my mind
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low4oshow_@Mar 15 2008, 03:07 PM~10173280
> *what yall think
> ls clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to finish painting the ls clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needs wetsanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

*Nice Low!! Keep pics comin!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

updates


----------



## low4oshow

still need to finish paint on clip


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nice


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

double post


----------



## cruzinlow

montes lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

its been about a week,and its almost complete.:biggrin:


----------



## Linc

what did you use for headlight lenses on the clip?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 15 2008, 06:38 PM~10176664
> *updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin good!!!!


----------



## low4oshow

the caprice lights looks good.to perfect them more you should cut small strips from a ink pen,glue them on there and foil em.:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 15 2008, 09:13 PM~10176777
> *what did you use for headlight lenses on the clip?
> *


gonna make em from scratch


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

see this is why i need rims..










all need rims exept the mustang it needs new windows.

and heres my mopar lineup:










the chargers done i need a new window it broke 


















and after looking at these pics i realize that i need to learn how to paint or have someone else do it im terrible at it.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

wats up with the 300c


----------



## low4oshow

got pics of the 63


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yup in my topic


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> *ibuildweniblazeum
> wats up with the 300c
> *


nuthin,,ive had it for a while till my pupppy ate one of the door panels so i was like damn,, plus im too lazy to m make another hinge for the lambo..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 16 2008, 03:12 AM~10178755
> *got pics of the 63
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=370467&st=180


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 16 2008, 02:50 AM~10178684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheres the interior


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

didnt fit right so i said fuck it and blacked the windows


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

^^ huh you make it fit its plastic.................


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 16 2008, 11:43 AM~10179722
> *^^ huh you make it fit its plastic.................
> *



i had a 60 impy simalar to his reply i couldnt get the body to go down all the way i didnt kno at that time how to get it to work so i gave up on it i still got it its going to be a hydro car :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 16 2008, 11:43 AM~10179722
> *^^ huh you make it fit its plastic.................
> *


its like it was warped or sumthing.


----------



## spikekid999

:angry: :angry: :angry: i HATE being sick!!!!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 16 2008, 04:50 PM~10181287
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: i HATE being sick!!!!
> *


drink plenty of orange juse ,the vitamen C will boost your imune system and help fight of what ever got into your system to make you sick


----------



## spikekid999

dont have any orange juice or i would be drinkin it


----------



## 8-Ball

i feel u homie im fightin the flu right now myself im takin zicam. but drink clear liquids also. hey to anyone wanting to buy a pendent let me kno so i can put the order in with kb thanks.


----------



## low4oshow

what up homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 16 2008, 05:38 PM~10181542
> *i feel u homie im fightin the flu right now myself im takin zicam. but drink clear liquids also. hey to anyone wanting to buy a pendent let me kno so i can put the order in with kb thanks.
> *



ME,ME,ME


----------



## low4oshow

lol,they should be done by the end of month


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 16 2008, 06:10 PM~10181699
> *lol,they should be done by the end of month
> *



so i want one


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 16 2008, 03:38 PM~10181542
> *i feel u homie im fightin the flu right now myself im takin zicam. but drink clear liquids also. hey to anyone wanting to buy a pendent let me kno so i can put the order in with kb thanks.*



huh wat pendents our logo??????


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 16 2008, 05:35 PM~10181816
> *huh wat pendents our logo??????
> *


this is what they are goin to look like for the new guys that didnt kno and for the older guys that are like me and got a bad memory


----------



## 8-Ball

my bad double post.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 16 2008, 06:39 PM~10181825
> *this is what they are goin to look like for the new guys that didnt kno and for the older guys that are like me and got a bad memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



im gonna have to get some pistoles to go on it


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 16 2008, 08:06 PM~10182378
> *lol
> *


lol


----------



## dade county

not funny :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

SUP FAM?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nuttin cuz.
tried to work on my 63 but found out half the shit for it is missin cuz i hant worked on it in forever so im mad!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 17 2008, 08:14 AM~10182450
> *nuttin cuz.
> tried to work on my 63 but found out half the shit for it is missin cuz i hant worked on it in forever so im mad!
> *


just take your time with it, bro, i just got back from hobbytown, had the get some supplies, now i'm 160$, but still, i needed all that shit, lol, also got a 66 chevelle wagon, and a nomad...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i mean it was a buch of custom shit. I DONT KNOW WHERE ANY OF IT IS!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

I JUST MADE MY FRONT LS CLIP


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 16 2008, 07:59 PM~10182801
> *I JUST MADE MY FRONT LS CLIP
> *


can we get pics of it homie :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

peep^


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 17 2008, 01:23 AM~10185315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wea is the grill from ?i gots to get on my monty


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 15 2008, 09:50 PM~10178684
> *and after looking at these pics i realize that i need to learn how to paint or have someone else do it  im terrible at it.
> *


you just need more practice and better paint man.... have you tried duplicolor paints yet?


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good homie and damn dade u up late tonight homie hit me up dawg im workin on my monte and caddy right now


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 17 2008, 01:49 AM~10185440
> *looks good homie and damn dade u up late tonight homie hit me up dawg im workin on my monte and caddy right now
> *


im just checkin in b4 i hit the hay ,i just did the rear cylinders for my 64 and got haf of the rear suspention done (MYfirst ajustible) :biggrin: shit aint easy


----------



## Diamond502

what grill did you use for it?


----------



## Diamond502

:uh: :uh: :uh: 

fucking server


----------



## 8-Ball

looks kinda like the trumpeter monte grille


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

it is^^ lol my lil brother fucked mine up i made the training day type one.so i have extra parts from it


----------



## Diamond502

i wonder what other grills you could use


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 17 2008, 01:44 AM~10185422
> *you just need more practice and better paint man.... have you tried duplicolor paints yet?
> *


yea,the clear is fucked,


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 17 2008, 04:57 AM~10185805
> *i wonder what other grills you could use
> *



photo etch ,im gonna try it on my caprice


----------



## low4oshow

wont yall use what i used ,(i got a grill from any 55 chevy wagon kit )


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 17 2008, 12:43 PM~10187589
> *wont yall use what i used ,(i got a grill from any 55 chevy wagon kit )
> *



for the ls ? cause i got a couple


----------



## Diamond502

got the 51 in racing blue, and taped of some parts of the tahoe you all seen a while back, going to try patterns....


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 17 2008, 12:43 PM~10187589
> *wont yall use what i used ,(i got a grill from any 55 chevy wagon kit )
> *



hey homie i could use a lil hep on my suspention  :dunno:


----------



## Diamond502

well, i painted the thaoe chrome last night, with some of the blue taped off, and then i taped some of the silver off a minuite ago and sprayed some new testors










its like that, but yellow, and sparkly as hell!


----------



## Diamond502

this yellow^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

im bout to go buy me a gun..


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 18 2008, 05:44 AM~10189947
> *im bout to go buy me a gun..
> *


what are ya gettin?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 18 2008, 09:43 AM~10192082
> *:0  :biggrin:      :0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> supplies and such...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilux bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tahoe before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51 base coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51 after painted blue, taped off, and painted again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you can kinda see where the tape is here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:yes:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

kool


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 17 2008, 03:44 PM~10189947
> *im bout to go buy me a gun..
> *


dont waist your money on a box of bullets! it only takes 1!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 17 2008, 05:44 PM~10189951
> *what are ya gettin?
> *


hol up im gettin a pic..


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 17 2008, 09:51 PM~10192168
> *dont waist your money on a box of bullets!  it only takes 1!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Diamond502

i think i did alright for my first patterned model...


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 17 2008, 05:40 PM~10189916
> *well, i painted the thaoe chrome last night, with some of the blue taped off, and then i taped some of the silver off a minuite ago and sprayed some new testors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like that, but yellow, and sparkly as hell!
> *


hey homie
how do you like the new testors ???
I really like the lime and the inca gold !!!


----------



## Diamond502

i think i used the inca gold on my 51 ^^^up there^^^, and i also have the orange one...


----------



## Diamond502

Outside pics tomorrow, also, some pics of the interior and frame of the 51, most likely a curbside model, just gotta keep it clean


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 17 2008, 02:23 AM~10185315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a homie it looks good,but you should cut the middle piece down some more,and make the things on side of that straight,




















still need to finish paint on clip.its been to cold.



























but yea looks good though.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

^^^^^^^^^ lol i no im workin on it now


----------



## low4oshow

my bad homie it tripped me out when i didnt notice it on mine. :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

yea i looked up a reall 88 montie ls and peeped the grill and such


----------



## Diamond502

no comments on my work?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 28 2007, 10:22 AM~8410172
> *we have been in the procces all week of changing them guns into hopping cars.it might be don in a few days
> *


how about this???

:dunno:


----------



## cruzinlow

looks good for your first patterned ride homie :thumbsup: you only learn if you try :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 16 2008, 06:39 PM~10181825
> *this is what they are goin to look like for the new guys that didnt kno and for the older guys that are like me and got a bad memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like it better without the guns.
guns and model cars aaaaah just not feelin it.
just my 2 cents


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

you woul like this huh


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 18 2008, 03:54 AM~10195062
> *you woul like this huh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah but it kinda needs somethin I dont know what ???????


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good body dropped


----------



## spikekid999

been workin on the interior for my cuzins replica.

dash, cut the gauge cluster and the part above the clove box out for the MSD box to go on









MSD box









steering wheel paint









shifter made up. still has some touch up painting to do and i got a lil trimming to do


----------



## spikekid999

cut the backseat out and cut one out of a 71/2?? chevelle interior bucket.


















got some fill work to do









also got some cutting to do for the wheel wells


----------



## spikekid999

also picked this up at a hardware store yesterday. figured itd work good for plug wires,hardlines,battery cables or whatever and i can paint it whatever color i need to


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 18 2008, 03:59 AM~10195085
> *yeah but it kinda needs somethin I dont know what ???????
> *



(in beavis voice) gguuuuuunnnnssssssss yeeaaaaaaaa ,im cornholieo!! i need tee pee for my bunghole


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

^^^^^:dunno:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow+Mar 18 2008, 02:44 PM~10194831-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good for your first patterned ride homie :thumbsup: you only learn if you try :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 03:54 PM~10195062
> *you woul like this huh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i like this one :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by old low&[email protected] 18 2008, 03:59 PM~10195085
> *yeah but it kinda needs somethin I dont know what ???????
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hopping cars
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dade county_@Mar 18 2008, 11:21 PM~10196376
> *(in beavis voice) gguuuuuunnnnssssssss yeeaaaaaaaa ,im cornholieo!! i need tee pee for my bunghole
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 18 2008, 11:57 AM~10196646
> *^^^^^:dunno:
> *



you havent heard of or seen bevis and but head :scrutinize:


----------



## Diamond502

got pics of the hood, and the body outside, and also pics of the frame, everything is yet to be cleared...


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

<---------------peep the avatar


----------



## Diamond502

:cheesy:


----------



## Diamond502

:cheesy:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

^^^ wat logo is that


----------



## low4oshow

^
^
^
x2


----------



## Diamond502

i think it was for a pendent....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

yeahHHHHHHHHHHH... LOL^^^


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 18 2008, 10:27 PM~10201691
> *i think it was for a pendent....
> *



change it now !!! :angry:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

how you guys like the job i did with the logo it was jus a lil fixer uppr


----------



## 8-Ball

i like that bitch homie looks real nice i might want a red one


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 19 2008, 01:05 AM~10203002
> *how you guys like the job i did with the logo it was jus a lil fixer uppr
> *



sweet lookin


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

no prob homies just strengthening the crew a bit helpin the homies out


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 19 2008, 01:47 AM~10203210
> *no prob homies just strengthening the crew a bit helpin the homies out
> *



bet that up pimpin :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 19 2008, 01:47 AM~10203210
> *no prob homies just strengthening the crew a bit helpin the homies out
> *



bet that up pimpin


----------



## [email protected]

*Is that blue or purple?? *


----------



## low4oshow

first or third one


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 19 2008, 06:30 PM~10209489
> *first or third one
> *


the last 1


----------



## low4oshow

lol


You know you are Mexican if:
You constantly refer to cereal as "con fleis".
You have a bottle Tequila in your house right now.
You grew up scared by something called "El Cucuy."
You are in a 5-passenger car with 7 people in it and a person shouting "subanse, todavia caben".
You go to a wedding or Quinceañera, gossip about how bad the comida is, but be the first to take a plato to go.
-----


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 19 2008, 09:31 PM~10209502
> *the last 1
> *


blue


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 19 2008, 06:32 PM~10209505
> *lol
> You know you are Mexican if:
> You constantly refer to cereal as "con fleis".
> You have a bottle Tequila in your house right now.
> You grew up scared by something called "El Cucuy."
> You are in a 5-passenger car with 7 people in it and a person shouting "subanse, todavia caben".
> You go to a wedding or Quinceañera, gossip about how bad the comida is, but be the first to take a plato to go.
> -----
> *


Jajaja, I got a e-mail wit all this s**t and i only put the funny 1s


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 19 2008, 01:10 AM~10203024
> *i like that bitch homie looks real nice i might want a red one
> *



il take a blue one :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

what you puttin it on


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 19 2008, 08:46 PM~10209649
> *what you puttin it on
> *



a model :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

ttt


wusup fam


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

WHO HAS THOSE PAINTS


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 20 2008, 09:27 PM~10218255
> *WHO HAS THOSE PAINTS
> *



i kno beto has em


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

LOL I NO I MENT TO GET SOME OFF HIM SOON im broke


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 20 2008, 09:33 PM~10218317
> *LOL I NO I MENT TO GET SOME OFF HIM SOON im broke
> *



ohh ok :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

hey everyone


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 20 2008, 10:00 PM~10218500
> *hey everyone
> *



hi


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i have no idea what to work on


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 22 2008, 10:13 AM~10225752
> *i have no idea what to work on
> *


start on something fresh...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

no new cars.... havnt touched the caprice in a hot minute tho...it sucks not havin a bunch a sets of 1301s layin around..


----------



## Diamond502

get some kits, trade some1....lol


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

what up low hit me on my cell homie


----------



## low4oshow

yea


----------



## dade county

im so happy i got the things for my nikon ,better pics from dade :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

lets see


----------



## dade county

here you go


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 23 2008, 02:06 AM~10233186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey homie whatcha want for the motor


----------



## dade county

what motor ??  i got i think 4 hemmies ill give you one ,(not built )


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

look at this shittin ass mutherfucker..



> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Mar 20 2008, 12:28 AM~10211848
> *question on the survey
> * What is your interest level in reading about the following topics in LOWRIDER MAGAZINE?
> 
> Lowrider bicycles
> Lowrider model car builders
> Motorcycles with lowriding styles
> 
> :roflmao: i can hear it now, hey dog my MODEL car is in the lowrider mag..
> *


----------



## mcloven

some of my stuff the black lexus i bought from 408models


----------



## mcloven

more mopars


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 23 2008, 03:23 PM~10236180
> *some of my stuff the black lexus i bought from 408models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 23 2008, 03:02 PM~10235537
> *what motor ??  i got i think 4 hemmies ill give you one ,(not built )
> *


well i wanted the 455 but im gettin one from someone on MCM. and i got enough hemis. i get any more i think every model i have will be hemi powered lol


----------



## mcloven

i could use a hemi for my 69 gtx convertable of should i put a viper motor in it


----------



## spikekid999

bought these at walmart today. 2 79 chrysler lebaron town & country wagons. the blue one im leaving in the box and the brown onw im gonna change rims,paint it(cant take the woodgrain off though cuz its all plasitc and covers the whole side of the car  ) and i MIGHT put o say a hemi in it :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

what scale is it?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Mar 23 2008, 06:45 PM~10237359-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BodyDropped_@Mar 24 2008, 02:02 AM~10240054
> *what scale is it?
> *



  top left corner of the box says 1/24th


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 24 2008, 05:06 PM~10240059
> *      top left corner of the box says 1/24th
> *


ME>>> :twak: <<<ME
ME>>> :buttkick: <<<ME


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

SO WHATS GOOD WITH YA DADE


----------



## spikekid999

got the rims n tires painted up for my cuzin regal replica









and changed the rims on the lebaron wagon. not sure if i like these ones though,might change em again


----------



## mcloven

i like those wheels on it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i have a little something up my sleeve to show u guys..


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 25 2008, 05:30 AM~10243615
> *i have a little something up my sleeve to show u guys..
> *


well lets see it....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

not done yet..


----------



## spikekid999

you know the saying


----------



## mcloven

pics or it dident happen


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 24 2008, 06:31 PM~10244448
> *pics or it dident happen
> *



x2 muddafuka stop teasing us and post the danm pics already :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

:biggrin:

still waiting....




TTT


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

wats new.. ppl


----------



## low4oshow

a homie you have pics of these.


----------



## mcloven

those are just bodys and number 9 i sold all redy


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

wat about number 7


----------



## low4oshow

number 7 is the one i realy wanted


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i bought a gang o shit for my 63...


1200 grt sandpaper was sposed to make my paint shine but instead it took the clear right off...im hella mad..


----------



## 8-Ball

hey fam i got some good news they excepted my offer for my new house right now i have to wait til they finish doin the repairs and shit and then move in im saying that im bout 8 weeks out from moving in but im trying to see if i come and help if we can cut that time down some. and what is number 4 what kinda body is that.


----------



## low4oshow

#4 looks like a monte


----------



## low4oshow

and congrads :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 25 2008, 03:53 PM~10251952
> *i bought a gang o shit for my 63...
> 1200 grt sandpaper was sposed to make my paint shine but instead it took the clear right off...im hella mad..
> *


its supose to take the shine off so all the paint will come out smooth.now all you need to do is give it some more clear coats.(mabie 4 coats)then re wet sand and put anaother clear on it.and your done. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 25 2008, 03:51 PM~10252397
> *hey fam i got some good news they excepted my offer for my new house right now i have to wait til they finish doin the repairs and shit and then move in im saying that im bout 8 weeks out from moving in but im trying to see if i come and help if we can cut that time down some. and what is number 4 what kinda body is that.*



x2 is that a box if it is i wantit


----------



## low4oshow

its a monte


----------



## mcloven

number 7 i have body and frame 5 and 4 are 86 montys


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 25 2008, 10:39 AM~10250768
> *number 7 is the one i realy wanted
> *



go for it bro


----------



## low4oshow

thanks man.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 SHIT WE GOT SOME SHIT HERE
hawkeye1777


Low4oshow MCC



Member Group: First Year
Joined: Apr 2007 Profile Options Add to contact list 
Find member's posts 
Find member's topics 
Ignore User 



Active Stats 
User's local time Mar 26 2008, 01:38 AM 
Total Cumulative Posts 1,172 
( 3.5 posts per day / 0.02% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Model Cars
( 1032 posts / 97% of this member's active posts ) 
*Last Active Yesterday, 09:56 AM*
Status (Offline) 
Communicate 
lowridingmatt177 
lowridingmatt1777 
No Information 
No Information 
Send a Personal Message 
Send an Email 

Information 
Home Page No Information 
Birthday No Information 
Location northern KY 
Interests No Information 
Additional Information 
Car Club low4oshow MCC 



Signature 
*LoW4oShOw MCC IS GAY AS HELL!!!!!!* :0  
Chamillionaire-
"Give a damn if i lose a couple fans a week,
Cuz ****** that real are gonna stand by me,
Give a damn if i lose a couple friends a week,
Cuz i ride to the end, and it'll end wit me"


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

IM WATCHIN THAT HAWKSTER DUDE....


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 25 2008, 11:41 PM~10257128
> *:0 SHIT WE GOT SOME SHIT HERE
> hawkeye1777
> Low4oshow MCC
> Member Group: First Year
> Joined: Apr 2007  Profile Options Add to contact list
> Find member's posts
> Find member's topics
> Ignore User
> 
> Active Stats
> User's local time Mar 26 2008, 01:38 AM
> Total Cumulative Posts 1,172
> ( 3.5 posts per day / 0.02% of total forum posts )
> Most active in Model Cars
> ( 1032 posts / 97% of this member's active posts )
> Last Active Yesterday, 09:56 AM
> Status  (Offline)
> Communicate
> lowridingmatt177
> lowridingmatt1777
> No Information
> No Information
> Send a Personal Message
> Send an Email
> 
> Information
> Home Page No Information
> Birthday No Information
> Location northern KY
> Interests No Information
> Additional Information
> Car Club low4oshow MCC
> 
> Signature
> LoW4oShOw MCC IS GAY AS HELL!!!!!!  :0
> Chamillionaire-
> "Give a damn if i lose a couple fans a week,
> Cuz ****** that real are gonna stand by me,
> Give a damn if i lose a couple friends a week,
> Cuz i ride to the end, and it'll end wit me"
> *


dont worry bout that dude lil homie


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

*hawkeye1777<img src=\'http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj36/thalowlyfe86/FUNNY1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## spikekid999

some work on the 79 lebaron T&C wagon

filled the holes from the roof rack 








and taped off the woodgrain for paint








and painted it graphit


----------



## SOLOW Models

Good tape job bro!


----------



## spikekid999

thanks homie. i was gonna take the woodgrain off but its molded to the side of the car and the bottom of the rockers and quarter panels in on that plastic so i said fuck it and taped it all off


----------



## SOLOW Models

Looks great with that dark color you chose.

I bet some wires with the body color lips would look nice


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 25 2008, 03:53 PM~10251952
> *i bought a gang o shit for my 63...
> 1200 grt sandpaper was sposed to make my paint shine but instead it took the clear right off...im hella mad..
> *


 you need a polishing kit homie, and its 12OOO <------ 3 zeros homie.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 26 2008, 07:14 AM~10257979
> *Looks great with that dark color you chose.
> 
> I bet some wires with the body color lips would look nice
> *


i was gonna go with wires but they looked to small,plus im saving em for when the dodge diplomat diecast comes out,,,im gonna make one into a 5th and try to make it look like my car :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

my puppy got screwed by a dog


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 26 2008, 01:41 AM~10257128
> *:0 SHIT WE GOT SOME SHIT HERE
> hawkeye1777
> Low4oshow MCC
> Member Group: First Year
> Joined: Apr 2007  Profile Options Add to contact list
> Find member's posts
> Find member's topics
> Ignore User
> 
> Active Stats
> User's local time Mar 26 2008, 01:38 AM
> Total Cumulative Posts 1,172
> ( 3.5 posts per day / 0.02% of total forum posts )
> Most active in Model Cars
> ( 1032 posts / 97% of this member's active posts )
> Last Active Yesterday, 09:56 AM
> Status  (Offline)
> Communicate
> lowridingmatt177
> lowridingmatt1777
> No Information
> No Information
> Send a Personal Message
> Send an Email
> 
> Information
> Home Page No Information
> Birthday No Information
> Location northern KY
> Interests No Information
> Additional Information
> Car Club low4oshow MCC
> 
> Signature
> LoW4oShOw MCC IS GAY AS HELL!!!!!!  :0
> Chamillionaire-
> "Give a damn if i lose a couple fans a week,
> Cuz ****** that real are gonna stand by me,
> Give a damn if i lose a couple friends a week,
> Cuz i ride to the end, and it'll end wit me"
> *


what he trippin bout?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

he said that low40show is gay as hell and he ws on yesterday ON TOP OF THAT i think he has a new screenname called "hawkster"


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

he said that low40show is gay as hell and he ws on yesterday ON TOP OF THAT i think he has a new screenname called "hawkster"


----------



## Diamond502

i searched him up . . .

his profile . . .

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=63301

his posts . . .

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...sult_type=posts


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 26 2008, 01:33 PM~10259546
> *he said that low40show is gay as hell and he ws on yesterday ON TOP OF THAT i think he has a new screenname called "hawkster"
> *


but what made him put that.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

"who is this kid "


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 26 2008, 02:16 PM~10260414
> *"who is this kid "
> *



he's a bitch ***** ,fuk ass white boy fukem he can only type we gay ,but cant tell us in our face ,lil punk bitch and i hope he sees this nut sippin ,loose lip,foot draggin ass hoe ,yous a bitch" cockeye"from pole slobbin ky


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 27 2008, 03:47 AM~10260673
> *he's a bitch ***** ,fuk ass white boy fukem he can only type we gay ,but cant tell us in our face ,lil punk bitch and i hope he sees this nut sippin ,loose lip,foot draggin ass hoe ,yous a bitch" cockeye"from pole slobbin ky
> *


hey, homie, i dont what this kid did to ya'll, but you dont have to take it out on KY, bro, i live in lexington, there are a few good builders from KY, so, please just hate on him if you have to....


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 26 2008, 12:41 AM~10257128
> *:0 SHIT WE GOT SOME SHIT HERE
> hawkeye1777
> Low4oshow MCC
> Member Group: First Year
> Joined: Apr 2007  Profile Options Add to contact list
> Find member's posts
> Find member's topics
> Ignore User
> 
> Active Stats
> User's local time Mar 26 2008, 01:38 AM
> Total Cumulative Posts 1,172
> ( 3.5 posts per day / 0.02% of total forum posts )
> Most active in Model Cars
> ( 1032 posts / 97% of this member's active posts )
> Last Active Yesterday, 09:56 AM
> Status  (Offline)
> Communicate
> lowridingmatt177
> lowridingmatt1777
> No Information
> No Information
> Send a Personal Message
> Send an Email
> 
> Information
> Home Page No Information
> Birthday No Information
> Location northern KY
> Interests No Information
> Additional Information
> Car Club low4oshow MCC
> 
> Signature
> LoW4oShOw MCC IS GAY AS HELL!!!!!!  :0
> Chamillionaire-
> "Give a damn if i lose a couple fans a week,
> Cuz ****** that real are gonna stand by me,
> Give a damn if i lose a couple friends a week,
> Cuz i ride to the end, and it'll end wit me"
> *



honestly we cant be gay cause we all ran a train on your mother and she loved every minute of it


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 26 2008, 02:53 PM~10260729
> *hey, homie, i dont what this kid did to ya'll, but you dont have to take it out on KY, bro, i live in lexington, there are a few good builders from KY, so, please just hate on him if you have to....
> *



lol naw homie dont get it twisted it is only and solely for him im not dissin ky ,trust me


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 27 2008, 03:56 AM~10260766
> *lol naw homie dont get it twisted it is only and solely for him im not dissin ky ,trust me
> *


  just making sure, bro


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 26 2008, 03:01 PM~10260829
> * just making sure, bro
> *



lol i lived in morganfield i like it in ky ,i just had to becarefull when i walked down highway 60 them boys will run you over /\ kno what i mean :biggrin: 
..


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 27 2008, 04:05 AM~10260885
> *lol i lived in morganfield i like it in ky ,i just had to becarefull when i walked down highway 60 them boys will run you over /\ kno what i mean  :biggrin:
> ..
> *



yea, bunch of ********....lol....


----------



## SOLOW Models

TTT

Spike hows that 300C i sent you?


----------



## spikekid999

still in the box lol. dunno what to do to it yet. now im workin on the regal and the wagon,,,to many damn projects :uh:


----------



## hawkeye1777

_*FUCK ALL OF YOU COCK SUCKING, ASSHOLE LICKING, **** ASS MOTHERFUCKERS, JEALOUS OF THE SKILLS I HAD AS A MODELER, BUT I'M OUT THE GAME NOW, I REALIZED HOW GAY IT WAS, SO I AM JUST HEAR TO SAY FUCK YOU, MODEL CAR BUILING ASSHOLES, CAN'T EVEN DO THAT RIGHT.....


FUCK LOW4OSHOW*_


----------



## hawkeye1777

_*FUCK ALL OF YOU COCK SUCKING, ASSHOLE LICKING, **** ASS MOTHERFUCKERS, JEALOUS OF THE SKILLS I HAD AS A MODELER, BUT I'M OUT THE GAME NOW, I REALIZED HOW GAY IT WAS, SO I AM JUST HEAR TO SAY FUCK YOU, MODEL CAR BUILING ASSHOLES, CAN'T EVEN DO THAT RIGHT.....


FUCK LOW4OSHOW*_


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Mar 27 2008, 02:27 PM~10265775
> *FUCK ALL OF YOU COCK SUCKING, ASSHOLE LICKING, **** ASS MOTHERFUCKERS, JEALOUS OF THE SKILLS I HAD AS A MODELER, BUT I'M OUT THE GAME NOW, I REALIZED HOW GAY IT WAS, SO I AM JUST HEAR TO SAY FUCK YOU, MODEL CAR BUILING ASSHOLES, CAN'T EVEN DO THAT RIGHT.....
> 
> 
> FUCK LOW4OSHOW
> 
> 
> *


--------------------

LoW4oShOw MCC IS GAY AS HELL!!!!!!

AKA .....
*............Hawkster<<<<<---------------------------------*
............beerat13 
............jibbs05
............knightsgirl19
............STUNNABOI
............AND...
............dink


----------



## LowandBeyond

inbread KY girls. :uh:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 27 2008, 02:45 PM~10265888
> *inbread KY girls.    :uh:
> *


i hope that wasn't directed at KY, bro, even though i just moved up here from hugo like 7 months ago, its still my home, i was born here, adn then when i was 3 we moved to hugo, and now i'm back.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 26 2008, 11:46 PM~10265893
> *i hope that wasn't directed at KY, bro, even though i just moved up here from hugo like 7 months ago, its still my home, i was born here, adn then when i was 3 we moved to hugo, and now i'm back.....
> *































Are you a inbread girl with 12 toes? If not I guess I wasn't talkin to you bro. :biggrin: I was talking to your boi up there with the beef and starting all this shit.


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Mar 27 2008, 12:26 AM~10265764
> *FUCK ALL OF YOU COCK SUCKING, ASSHOLE LICKING, **** ASS MOTHERFUCKERS, JEALOUS OF THE SKILLS I HAD AS A MODELER, BUT I'M OUT THE GAME NOW, I REALIZED HOW GAY IT WAS, SO I AM JUST HEAR TO SAY FUCK YOU, MODEL CAR BUILING ASSHOLES, CAN'T EVEN DO THAT RIGHT.....
> FUCK LOW4OSHOW
> *


jealous of your skills are you fuckin serious dawg come on now get alife lil dude anyone in low4oshow do not even ecknowledge this dude he is ignorant so just let him be and say what he wants he is a nobody.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Mar 27 2008, 01:26 AM~10265764
> *]JEALOUS OF THE SKILLS I HAD AS A MODELER, BUT I'M OUT THE GAME NOW, I REALIZED HOW GAY IT WAS,</span> SO I AM JUST HEAR TO SAY FUCK YOU, MODEL CAR BUILING ASSHOLES, CAN'T EVEN DO THAT RIGHT.....
> FUCK LOW4OSHOW*[/i][/u]</span>[/color]
> [/b]



you had skills yo shit looked like stevey wander ,or ray charles put them together ,you wanna talk y in the fuck you on this gay ass sight ,since you realized how gay building models are you fukin cum buckit ,dink,hawkster ,what ever the fuk you wanna call your self fukin inbread sack of shit ,


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 27 2008, 02:12 AM~10265998
> *jealous of your skills are you fuckin serious dawg come on now get alife lil dude anyone in low4oshow do not even ecknowledge this dude he is ignorant so just let him be and say what he wants he is a nobody.
> *



hes a fukin lil prick ,get off your dads dick ,oh is your mom your sister ,maby the dog had something to do with it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

SEE I WAS RIGHT YALL......HATIN MUTHA FUCKA


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 27 2008, 02:17 AM~10266024
> *SEE I WAS RIGHT YALL......HATIN MUTHA FUCKA
> *


hating who not you pimpin


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 27 2008, 02:18 AM~10266028
> *hating who not you pimpin
> *


my bad homie i read it rong


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ITS GOOD CUZ












TO BITCHASS UP IN HERE
"UUUUUUGH ***** U GAY!"
-RILEY FREEMAN


----------



## 8-Ball

hey ryan can you please delete hawkeye177's bitchassness post from this clubs thread homie thanks alot dawg. and this kid should be banned


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 27 2008, 02:21 AM~10266037
> *ITS GOOD CUZ
> 
> TO BITCHASS UP IN HERE
> "UUUUUUGH ***** U GAY!"
> -RILEY FREEMAN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 27 2008, 02:23 AM~10266044
> *hey ryan can you please delete hawkeye177's bitchassness post from this clubs thread homie thanks alot dawg. and this kid should be banned
> *



x2 fare is fare ryan


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://www.modelcargarage.com/store/pc/vie...2&idproduct=386

i see no grille!


----------



## 8-Ball

i dont think he is dink also if you look at dinks pics he has black hands and hawkeye1777 is a lil white dude


----------



## old low&slo

whats this guy hawkeye's friggin problem ?????
did he used to be in the club or somethin ???? :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yea he was,,,,but then he dissapeard


----------



## mcloven

fucken hater


----------



## mcloven

my ambulance 







my shelf full of built rides








this i have no clue what the hell im doin


----------



## Diamond502

whats that ambulance kit cost?


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 27 2008, 09:55 AM~10267592
> *whats that ambulance kit cost?
> *


not for sale i paid 20.00 for it


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 28 2008, 01:06 AM~10267653
> *not for sale i paid 20.00 for it
> *


oh, i wasn't wanting to buy it, just wanting to know what i could maybe get one for.... uffin:


----------



## mcloven

the run aboud 80 still seald


----------



## BiggC

You can get them on ebay for around $30 to $50 sealed.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Mar 26 2008, 11:26 PM~10265764
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP this is a hobby nothing more or less so stop being a bitch or ill make u sleep with the fish with some cement shoes
> 
> 
> ps that ambulance is sweet it looks like a box build up*


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Mar 27 2008, 02:26 AM~10265764
> *JEALOUS OF THE SKILLS I HAD AS A MODELER</span>, BUT I'M OUT THE GAME NOW, I REALIZED HOW GAY IT WAS, SO I AM JUST HEAR TO SAY FUCK YOU, MODEL CAR BUILING ASSHOLES, CAN'T EVEN DO THAT RIGHT.....
> FUCK LOW4OSHOW*[/i][/u]</span></span>
> [/b]


dude(or girl),no one said anything about being jealous of your skillz.youre just a crazy ass **** that forgot to take his damn medicine. :angry:


----------



## low4oshow

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: low4oshow, Hawkster


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 28 2008, 02:00 AM~10268172
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: low4oshow, Hawkster
> *


 :0


----------



## low4oshow

i think this is were everything started.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6&#entry8822436


----------



## Diamond502

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: raystrey, BodyDropped, drnitrus, hawkeye1777

:0


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 27 2008, 02:18 PM~10268301
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: raystrey, BodyDropped, drnitrus, hawkeye1777
> 
> :0
> *


fuck you cock slinger


----------



## Diamond502

:uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Mar 27 2008, 11:21 AM~10268320
> *fuck you cock slinger
> *


fuck u puto


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Mar 27 2008, 02:21 PM~10268320
> *fuck you cock slinger
> *


dude whats with you. :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

bought this for tha 63... less a pain in the ass to paint one fuckin car that tamiya....plus its the right color this time









i bought this cuz this happened..








its gonna take a bath soon....


and heres the frame almost done








trunk also amost done just need 24.00 to buy 2 whammys and 4 dumps..








that whammy is just do show how its sposed to look.
more pics l8er.....


ALSO I NEED SOME HOK TANGELO PEARL WHICH I MIGHT GET L8ER BUT I HAVE 2 WEEKS TO FINISH THIS CAR!


----------



## low4oshow

what happened to the paint


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

WHAT HAPPENED WAS..

I GOT THE 1200 GRIT PAPER,
SANDED THE TOP,
DIDNT NO WHAT I WAS DOIN,,
RESPRAYED IT AFTER DOIN BODYWORK, PRIMED THAT PART THEN SPRAYED,
IT FUCKED
I GOT MAD,

L8ER I CUT THE DOORS OFF,
NOW I HAVE AN AIRBRUSH 
AND I CAN START FRESH.


----------



## low4oshow

man ,bout a month ago i was in my garadge and decided to mix some chemicles togeather,i dipped a car in there and it striped the whole car in like 5 min.the paint just slid off like a wet decal.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

LIKE WHAT?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 27 2008, 08:40 PM~10271701
> *man ,bout a month ago i was in my garadge and decided to mix some chemicles togeather,i dipped a car in there and it striped the whole car in like 5 min.the paint just slid off like a wet decal.
> *



you need to give mo info than that :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 28 2008, 12:35 PM~10273343
> *LOOKY WHAT I FOUND IN OFF TOPIC!
> http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=ho...F-8&sa=N&tab=wi
> *


thats is awesome!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

EDIT UR POST!!!


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## spikekid999

got a lil work done on my cuzins replica. almost done with the header panel,still gotta paint the headlight buckets and put em on,make a license plate,and detail the turn signals on the front bumper


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 28 2008, 12:35 AM~10273343
> *LOOKY WHAT I FOUND IN OFF TOPIC!
> http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=ho...F-8&sa=N&tab=wi
> *


a homie what the crap was that.i thought it was a virus or somthin. :0 
thought my computer was gonna crash.lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ITS FUNNY AS HELL


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

why would you post that ? on here our thred noless :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Linc

> LOOKY WHAT I FOUND IN OFF TOPIC!
> 
> YOU really are a fucking retard! you should edit that out! and no its not funny! why would you post that up in here? it has nothing to do with models! :angry:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 28 2008, 08:41 PM~10279839
> *a homie what the crap was that.i thought it was a virus or somthin. :0
> thought my computer was gonna crash.lol
> *



x2 dammit dont do no fuk shit like that agin :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

hey any one have the tires form the 300 c up town kit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

HEY BETO I GOT MY RIMS TODAY!THANKS FOR THE HOOKUP ON THE TIRES HOMIE!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 28 2008, 08:46 PM~10280793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey wey , wat type of rims????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

1301S FROM PEGASUS

BEST RIM EVER MADE


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 28 2008, 08:56 PM~10280872
> *1301S FROM PEGASUS
> 
> BEST RIM EVER MADE
> *


THX


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 28 2008, 10:56 PM~10280872
> *1301S FROM PEGASUS
> 
> 
> *



i agree


----------



## mcloven

what do i do next


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

wat do you mean ^


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 30 2008, 01:56 AM~10283637
> *wat do you mean ^
> *


its hard to tell what he is wanting to do, but if i were him, i'd grab another kit, and throw the cab inbetween teh cut, and then extend the bed as well.....


----------



## DA_SQUID

our little layitlow game night results


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

WHAT YALL PLAYIN?



HERES SOME PROGRESS TILL 2:30 AM

























































MORE GO LOOK IN MY TOPIC


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 29 2008, 02:08 PM~10284221
> *WHAT YALL PLAYIN?</span>
> HERES SOME PROGRESS TILL 2:30 AM
> <img src=\'http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n214/babababad2thabone/DSCN2152.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n214/babababad2thabone/DSCN2146.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n214/babababad2thabone/DSCN2145.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n214/babababad2thabone/DSCN2147.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n214/babababad2thabone/RSCN2157.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n214/babababad2thabone/DSCN2147.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n214/babababad2thabone/DSCN2158.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> MORE GO LOOK IN MY TOPIC
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>call of duty 4 for playstation3


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 29 2008, 01:08 PM~10284221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You cut the tire???


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 29 2008, 10:51 AM~10283613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do i do next
> *


Send it 2 me Ill think of somethin!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 29 2008, 04:24 PM~10284564
> *You cut the tire???
> *


NOPE IT BROKE


----------



## cruzinlow

nice idea for the knock-off little homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

them spokes look clean SS, nice work homie


----------



## spikekid999

picked these up at the worl of wheels car show today. paid $10 for the ghostbusters caddy and $15 for the garage set


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

^^^^^^ dam you lol


----------



## spikekid999

:biggrin: i figured that would be the cheapest id find the caddy so i jumped on it


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

you might wanna fix ur avatar its a big *  red x da squid*


----------



## low4oshow

page 200


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

how long does ups usually take?


----------



## low4oshow

2-7 days


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 30 2008, 11:56 AM~10289051
> *how long does ups usually take?
> *


ups red = overnight
ups blue= 2 days
ups ground=up to 7 days
usually it goes door to door from cali to the east coast in 5 days.
make sure to get a tracking number and go up on ups.com and you can track it.
they do more updates than usps.com. so you will know when its out for delivery
to you.


----------



## spikekid999

#3 for this year. 79 lebaron town & country wagon. painted graphit,wheels from the dodge sidewinder kit,hemi, tuff wheel from a 71 cuda,and shaved roof rack


----------



## 8-Ball

nice upgrades homie i likes that


----------



## mcloven

lookin good


----------



## low4oshow

x2


----------



## spikekid999

thanks homies. 1st time redoing a diecast and it turned out half ass decent lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 2 2008, 06:19 PM~10319049
> *thanks homies. 1st time redoing a diecast and it turned out half ass decent lol
> *



yea its looking sweet so win you dun wit it send it my way :biggrin: :biggrin: 

j/k homie wagon looking sweet homie


----------



## spikekid999

got bord and pulled the van back out. added fender flares from teh d-50 kit on it still got some sanding to do 


























also molded the side doors together and hinged it


----------



## low4oshow

do the cheech n chong van,lol


----------



## spikekid999

lol. dont have any pics of it or the movie its in. alls i remember is that it was yellow with side pipes and a mural. 

im gonna paint this one a copper color. i got testers enamel copper and a rustoleum copper mettalic. gotta see what one i like better though


----------



## low4oshow

look on google


----------



## base905

there you go homie

about 3 minutes in 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em55UD_lTjs



:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

"oh man somebody riped off the thing i riped off man"


----------



## Diamond502

that shit was great, i like this comment

``┏━━━━━━━┓
┏┫　　　　｜｜｜┣┓　　　┏┓
┗┫━━　┃　━━┣┛　　　┣┫
　┃　━━━━━　┃　　┏┳┫┣┳┓
　┗━━━┳━━━┛　　┃　　　　┃
　┏━━▇▇▇━━━━━┻━━━━


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

heres a lil something im workin on the low guys


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## low4oshow

looks realy good :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

nice start bro, lookin good


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good homie keep up the good work


----------



## dade county

a lil somtin ive been wurkin on


----------



## 8-Ball

+thats nice homie i likes that


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Man love some of these pics dade ! Super clear Did you get a new camera?



Oh the wagon is pretty sharp! Is it all remote or is it just not wired up yet?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Apr 16 2008, 01:26 AM~10427491
> *+thats nice homie i likes that
> *



thanks now check the build off


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 16 2008, 01:28 AM~10427502
> *Man  love    some  of  these  pics  dade !  Super  clear    Did  you  get  a  new  camera?
> Oh  the  wagon  is  pretty  sharp!  Is  it  all  remote    or  is  it  just  not  wired  up  yet?
> *



yea i got a new cam (while you were fukin around ) lol j/k its all wired up just got a few more things to do to it thanks for the kind words means alot comming from you


----------



## spikekid999

looks good homie. i gotta work on somethin else. been concentrating on my cuzins regal. after that though i think i may do some chopping on that johan mopar i got from you :0 :cheesy:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 16 2008, 01:36 AM~10427549
> *looks good homie. i gotta work on somethin else. been concentrating on my cuzins regal. after that though i think i may do some chopping on that johan mopar i got from you :0  :cheesy:
> *



snip snip :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

Nice work dade. pics defintly make a difference!!!

Nice work on the wagon. What moves can it do??


----------



## RAY_512

Wussup low4oshow m.c.c members


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 16 2008, 08:10 AM~10428135
> *Nice work dade.  pics defintly make a difference!!!
> 
> Nice work on the wagon.  What moves can it do??
> *



front back side to side and 3 wheel

thank you


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 16 2008, 10:42 AM~10428963
> *Wussup low4oshow m.c.c members
> *



sup pimp wutz gud


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 16 2008, 09:22 AM~10429233
> *sup pimp wutz gud
> *


nun much mayne jus workin and lowridin...i like that wagon you workin on :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 16 2008, 09:42 AM~10428963
> *Wussup low4oshow m.c.c members
> *


whats good big homie


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Apr 16 2008, 09:52 AM~10429434
> *whats good big homie
> *


nuthin much man...so you got any new builds?!..


----------



## Diamond502

wagon is nice!


----------



## low4oshow

what up homies,i know i aint been in here in a wile,but i have some projects imma post tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## DA_SQUID

what up yall...im still rollin


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 16 2008, 02:22 AM~10427470
> *a lil somtin ive been wurkin on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dade this is gonna be sick.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this would be sick with a ls clip and some annodized blu spoked 13s!


> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 16 2008, 09:57 AM~10428638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## spikekid999

SS clip looks better IMO. ive never liked the LS clips


----------



## Diamond502

LS CLIP, SPOKES, AND NOT LIFTED!


----------



## low4oshow

ls clip,spokes,and lifted.
and it looks good like it is. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Apr 17 2008, 08:33 PM~10441993
> *ls clip,spokes,and lifted.
> and it looks good like it is. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## Diamond502

Too each his own


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

anyone know what color [in the real auto paint world since i can afford it now]this is?










some call it blurple but i dunno who makes it.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 18 2008, 04:43 PM~10448631
> *anyone know what color [in the real auto paint world since i can afford it now]this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some call it blurple but i dunno who makes it.
> *


go to your local paint store and ask for a sample book. you could pick a color that looks close to it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

good idea


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yall like my avi


----------



## low4oshow

yea,i was lookin at it yesterday.


----------



## dade county

ttt


----------



## dade county

a few pics :biggrin: 

























































and heres some 57 pics too


----------



## Diamond502

Paint is badass, and that truck is hitting a massive 3.....vids?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 22 2008, 01:11 AM~10472644
> *Paint is badass, and that truck is hitting a massive 3.....vids?
> *


thanks yea that is a nasty 3wheel iddint it,and sorry no vids yet


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good pimpin


----------



## spikekid999

:0 this was my brothers and the lil remote thing stopped workin and last night i remembered about. lookin at it its about 1:25 scale too :cheesy: 

























here you can see its bout the same size as the dakota kit. if the dak kit wasnt as expensive id buy another one for the interior bucket and winshield for the durango

















and heres a couple ideas i got for the dak :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

I LIKE THE SPOKES ON IT


----------



## spikekid999

i like it with both rims on it, so im not quite sure


----------



## Diamond502

THESE, but lower


----------



## spikekid999

thats as low as itll go without choppin up the bed. and i wanna make it a clean lookin build. so i think ill go with the spokes and chop the chassis since you wont be able to see that anyways


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 22 2008, 08:40 PM~10479171
> *thats as low as itll go without choppin up the bed. and i wanna make it a clean lookin build. so i think ill go with the spokes and chop the chassis since you wont be able to see that anyways
> *


c notch the rear...


----------



## spikekid999

its got a one piece chassis with no motor and steel axels


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 22 2008, 08:44 PM~10479205
> *its got a one piece chassis with no motor and steel axels
> *


:biggrin:

Scratch build!


----------



## spikekid999

heres ROs dak



> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 28 2008, 10:43 PM~10280777
> *here ya go homie....
> 
> i just hacked out the bottom....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to grind out some of the inner front fender too....
> *


----------



## Diamond502

makes a good curbside


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 22 2008, 07:46 PM~10479224
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Scratch build!
> *


i dont have anything to make one from,and if i try using the trees itll look like shit (ive tried before)


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 22 2008, 08:50 PM~10479253
> *i dont have anything to make one from,and if i try using the trees itll look like shit (ive tried before)
> *


true


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 22 2008, 07:49 PM~10479248
> *makes a good curbside
> *


ya thats what itll be


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 22 2008, 08:50 PM~10479264
> *ya thats what itll be
> *




make it clean though.... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

are you stickin with that color?


----------



## spikekid999

itll be clean

and probably not, it was molded in red,just havent gotten around to workin on it yet, just got items for ideas lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

wel i been doin a lil thinkin lately and its time for me to step my game up and build something.i been thinkin of the 359 peterbilt kit, paint it tangelo pearl, have a trailer like biggs had, and use the same wheels he did. i want to go all out on this cuz im inspired by biggs truck...i been starin at it all day.


----------



## spikekid999

stop talkin and do it then :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

no money thats why im sellin stuff


----------



## 2lowsyn

damn dade them cars/truck are coming out sick homie.


----------



## low4oshow

LOOKIN GOOD PEEPS


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 22 2008, 08:37 PM~10479612
> *damn dade them cars/truck are coming out sick homie.
> *


 :biggrin: thank you so very much


----------



## spikekid999

been slowly pickin away at this while workin on the regal. its the ecto1 ghostbuster ambulance. im turnin it into a hearse,minis last ride has inspired me to work on this.









got the roof smooth out along with the antenna hole and spotlight hole on the door









painted the taillights,blinkers,and blackwashed the grille









and i got me a coffin top from the homie BiggC :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999

well this rango was itchin at me so i pulled it back out,took all the electrical crap out,and rewired the lights to the switch :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

like the regal doin a burnout in the background? :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

like the regal doin a burnout in the background? :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

*TTT*


----------



## DA_SQUID

LATERS GUYS GOIN TO DALLAS TEXAS FOR A CAR SHOW


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 25 2008, 07:21 PM~10504294
> *LATERS GUYS GOIN TO DALLAS TEXAS FOR A CAR SHOW
> *


NO FARE


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 25 2008, 08:22 PM~10504297
> *NO  FAIR
> *



fixed....


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 25 2008, 07:24 PM~10504306
> *fixed....
> *



but munch you kno what i ment :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 25 2008, 08:26 PM~10504322
> *t</span> munch you kno what i ment  :biggrin:
> *





FIXED!












:rofl:


haven't heard that shit since i was like 6!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 25 2008, 07:27 PM~10504331
> *FIXED!
> :rofl:
> haven't heard that shit since i was like 6!
> *



beavis and butt head


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 25 2008, 08:29 PM~10504336
> *beavis and butt head
> *


, u still spelled 'butt' wrong....lol


----------



## DA_SQUID

I GOT A TORNADO WARNING NOT A WATCH   hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## mcloven

hey any one have a buick nail head motor


----------



## spikekid999

what ya got to trade??


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 25 2008, 07:33 PM~10504352
> *, u still spelled 'butt' wrong....lol
> *



:nono: its correct its spelled wit 2 ts,(but) bung hole,do you know that thing behind you is spleeled butt,the diffrence get it 



anyway i got the compleet beavis and butt head dvd collection im a huge fan :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Apr 23 2008, 08:50 PM~10488339
> *is there a ps2 verson
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 25 2008, 09:36 PM~10505326
> *:nono: its correct its spelled wit 2 ts,(but) bung hole,do you know that thing behind you is splelled butt,the diffrence get it
> anyway i got the compleet beavis and butt head dvd collection im a huge fan  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ay dade how do u be postin them smileys from smiley central?i cant get it


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 25 2008, 07:37 PM~10505328
> *:roflmao:
> *


shut the fuck up im sick of your smart ass


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

such strong language...... :nono:


----------



## mcloven

smart ass


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

now now......go to your room b4 u get a spanking....


----------



## mcloven

now now go fuck your self


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0

ur such a bad ass for a 15 yr old!!!LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

ACT RIGHT YOU 2 ! Remember who and what you guys are tring represent ! Handle your lovers spat in pm's and not in the club topic ! If i were running this club i would see 2 youngster setting on the sidelines ! 

Now act right !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 25 2008, 02:36 PM~10504372
> *I GOT A TORNADO WARNING NOT A WATCH     hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


damn homie..... be carefull.....


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 25 2008, 07:45 PM~10505415
> *:0
> 
> ur such a bad ass for a 15 yr old!!!LOL!
> *


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 25 2008, 09:50 PM~10505453
> *damn homie..... be carefull.....
> *


x2 homie.lock up all your models lol

dubelduces and CNDYBLU66SS- do like MINI said and keep that shit in PMs. :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i hear ya mini.its always good to listen to a wise person so ima do that.


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 25 2008, 07:56 PM~10505491
> *x2 homie.lock up all your models lol
> 
> dubelduces and CNDYBLU66SS- do like MINI said and keep that shit in PMs.  :uh:
> *


im done


----------



## spikekid999

well after finishin the regal this durango was itchin at me, and since my lil bro doesnt know i took it from him, i have to work on it when he's sleepin or not home lol. so i sanded it,primed it,and got the 1st color coat on,metal specks green


----------



## phatras

What is that durango? I mean scale and material(plastic/resin/diecast)


----------



## low4oshow

prolly was a 5 dollar r/c car.saw one at bigglots


----------



## spikekid999

its a plastic 1/25 scale r/c type thing my lil bro had. it had a lil controler that would make the horn beep,the lights flash,and it would go forward about 5 feet. i took everything out and rewired it so the lights would come on with the switch underneith it. i took it from him cuz he stopped playin with it and lost the remote a while back. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

heres what it looked like when i snatched it



> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 22 2008, 02:29 PM~10476651
> *:0 this was my brothers and the lil remote thing stopped workin and last night i remembered about. lookin at it its about 1:25 scale too :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you can see its bout the same size as the dakota kit. if the dak kit wasnt as expensive id buy another one for the interior bucket and winshield for the durango
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres a couple ideas i got for the dak :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## phatras

Hmmm.. i might have to find one of those.. Thanks for the info...


----------



## spikekid999

no prob homie. if the dak kit was a lil cheaper id buy another one and extend the interior bucket to fit the durango and use the winshield from the dak. o well itll just be a curbside


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 25 2008, 09:38 PM~10505345
> *ay dade how do u be postin them smileys from smiley central?i cant get it
> *



i copy them to my comp then upload them by photobukit and you kno the rest :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Apr 25 2008, 09:41 PM~10505372
> *smart ass
> *



its better than being a dumb ass chill out lil homies i might be late ,but this aint going on no more( git it ?


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 25 2008, 10:47 PM~10505434
> *ACT  RIGHT    YOU    2  !  Remember  who  and  what    you  guys  are  tring  represent  !  Handle  your  lovers  spat  in  pm's  and  not  in  the  club  topic  !    If  i  were  running  this  club  i  would  see  2  youngster    setting  on  the  sidelines  !
> 
> Now  act  right  !
> *


now thankyou homie.


----------



## spikekid999

well i got the second coat of color on the durango today (lil bro wasnt home lol) and now i just started doin some pen work on it (1st time),but now im stuck on what to do. when it comes to patterns and stuff im not very artistic


----------



## spikekid999

got a mock up of the rango on some better rimz









and once again i added another project to the bench. i took the uptown 300 kit and said good bye to the roof


----------



## low4oshow

lookin good


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 27 2008, 01:21 AM~10512447
> *got a mock up of the rango on some better rimz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and once again i added another project to the bench. i took the uptown 300 kit and said good bye to the roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you want another body in case things go rong with that one i got you


----------



## spikekid999

thanks homies. 

naw im good dade. im gonna leave it a 4 door. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

my workbench at the moment :0 :cheesy:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 27 2008, 02:16 PM~10514520
> *thanks homies.
> 
> naw im good dade. im gonna leave it a 4 door.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mcloven




----------



## spikekid999

workin on the rear shelf of the 300, i didnt like the setup so i came up with these 3 options and i dont know what one to use

#1









#2









#3


----------



## Diamond502

i would do 2 solo barics facing in, and then one of the subs from the first pic in the middle!

IMO


----------



## spikekid999

like this??


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 28 2008, 06:02 PM~10523912
> *like this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes:

doesn't look as good as i pictured though...lol...maybe something smaller in the middle, like a amp??

:dunno:


----------



## spikekid999

the hole in the middle of the backseat is where the amp goes. lol


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 28 2008, 06:11 PM~10523997
> *the hole in the middle of the backseat is where the amp goes. lol
> *


o

lol, then try it with just 2 subs.... 3 subbs in the window is a lot of banging anyways...lol


----------



## spikekid999

what window :dunno: :biggrin: it aint gonna have a roof :0


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 28 2008, 06:15 PM~10524032
> *what window :dunno: :biggrin: it aint gonna have a roof :0
> *


:cheesy:

well u'll figure something out for it

bagging it?


----------



## spikekid999

prolly not. its the uptown kit so the chassis has everything molded in, and the trunks already molded for 2 subs,amp in the floor and a screen, so ill just try n get it as low as i can


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 28 2008, 06:18 PM~10524067
> *prolly not. its the uptown kit so the chassis has everything molded in, and the trunks already molded for 2 subs,amp in the floor and a screen, so ill just try n get it as low as i can
> *


----------



## spikekid999

:cheesy:


----------



## Diamond502

Damn cell phones.....


----------



## spikekid999

:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

looks good for a 4 dr


----------



## Diamond502

did those rims come with that kit?

hno:


----------



## spikekid999

thanks low. 

and bodydroped-yes they did. all the uptown kits come with 2 sets of rimz


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 28 2008, 10:03 PM~10526209
> *thanks low.
> 
> and bodydroped-yes they did.  all the uptown kits come with 2 sets of rimz
> *


what all cars do they have from the uptown selection?


----------



## spikekid999

srt8 300C, srt8 charger, caddy ext,caddy sts-v, and dodge magnum that i know of. there may be a couple more kits that i dont know about


----------



## Diamond502

i need to get me a few of them.... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

chassis and engine bay arnt very detailed but they all come with stereo setups,2 sets of wheels,lambo doors,2 grilles


----------



## Diamond502

i might grab 1....


----------



## spikekid999

alls i need is the mag n ill have all 3 mopar kits :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 28 2008, 10:46 PM~10526813
> *alls i need is the mag n ill have all 3 mopar kits :biggrin:
> *


awesome


----------



## DA_SQUID

im back :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID

im back :cheesy:


----------



## mcloven

hey famly could someone hook me up with a 94 impala body and hood


----------



## mrnolimit304

nice cars dawg


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by mrnolimit304_@Apr 28 2008, 09:54 PM~10526950
> *nice cars dawg
> *


thanks homie


----------



## mcloven

i bought the skyline


----------



## Diamond502

*BALLIN'*


----------



## DA_SQUID

is that you?

ps. can any body from the fam. hook me up with 61 impala rear lights and door panels


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Apr 28 2008, 10:05 PM~10527074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more pics of the yellow dodge truck and the drop top gtx :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 28 2008, 08:07 PM~10527097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALLIN'
> *


:roflmao: :loco: if thats your deffantion on ballin you are not ballin .


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 28 2008, 11:15 PM~10527177
> *:roflmao:  :loco: if thats your deffantion on ballen you are not ballen .
> *


Sarcasm, homie!


----------



## 2lowsyn

:roflmao: :roflmao:\that is a bad ass skyline though


----------



## Diamond502

dubel, u got PM!


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 28 2008, 08:08 PM~10527109
> *more pics of the yellow dodge truck and the drop top gtx :biggrin:
> *


drop top gtx is gone the yello truck im keeping


----------



## Smallz

-----


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Apr 28 2008, 10:28 PM~10527308
> *drop top gtx is gone the yello truck im keeping
> *


D'OH!!

get me a close up of that grille. looks different then mine


----------



## mcloven

im rebuilding it i paid .50 at nnl east


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Apr 28 2008, 10:41 PM~10527467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im rebuilding it i paid .50 at nnl east
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet!. send that grille with the other shit and if it fits my truck ill send you one from a lil red express truck


----------



## dade county

this is what i won from the oleskool build off


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

me and da squid are also ballin, shootin, killin, and stealing fromother people aint we? ill show yall what im talkin bout when im done


----------



## low4oshow

what up fam


----------



## spikekid999

anyone got pics of pinstriped dashboards??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 29 2008, 08:07 PM~10534897
> *me and da squid are also ballin, shootin, killin, and stealing fromother people aint we? ill show yall what im talkin bout when im done
> *



















:biggrin:


----------



## 308 impala

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Apr 28 2008, 08:05 PM~10527074
> 
> [img
> *http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i139/dddamaster/7BEABC0A.jpg[/img]
> 
> *




what ya want for the rat rod model t/a thing without an engine?


----------



## spikekid999

what hight should i go with on the back of my hearse??









OR









also got the color on my dash. wanna strip it but this is all i can think of


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

# 2 height


----------



## Diamond502

lowered to the max, and on GTA4, any word fromanyone yet about hydraulics?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

naw man,, been in the topic 4 a while and no word yet. 
ONLY THE PLAYERS WILL NO.....


ur still playin san andreas LOL!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

stupid server :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dammit


----------



## spikekid999

the ecto1 kit has a molded solid chassis (motor,suspension,exhaust) with steel axles. i drilled extra holes in the back and the 2nd pic is as low as i could go. and i cant go any lower in the front cuz im thinkin bout cuttin the hood open and adding a motor,radiator ect


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

how bout doin it like a mini truck and showin the tops of the wheels? :dunno:


----------



## spikekid999

gay. plus its not the front tires thats the problem, the steel axel would be up high and goin through the middle of the motor


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 30 2008, 01:09 AM~10537919
> *gay. plus its not the front tires thats the problem, the steel axel would be up high and goin through the middle of the motor
> *


refab the front end, so there is no steel axel....


----------



## spikekid999

cuz im workin with what i got,which isnt a whole lot. for the motor i just cut it in half so i didnt have to cut the molded one out


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 30 2008, 12:09 AM~10537919
> *gay. plus its not the front tires thats the problem, the steel axel would be up high and goin through the middle of the motor
> *


well i agree it is gay, but i didnt know if u thought it was. i also agree with bodydropped, custom fab one.


----------



## spikekid999

ill have to look in my parts box n see what i can find and maybe i will,,,,quick builds my ass :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 30 2008, 01:24 AM~10538062
> *ill have to look in my parts box n see what i can find and maybe i will,,,,quick builds my ass :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


lol


i agree

you shouldnt make it a quick build though, try to find a car thats the same year as the hearse, and see if the front end is similat....


----------



## spikekid999

i dont have anything else thats a 59


----------



## Diamond502

:dunno:

maybe see if you can find a pic of maybe a 59 or 60 impala chassis?


----------



## spikekid999

i got a 60 but its built


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 30 2008, 05:19 PM~10543258
> *i got a 60 but its built
> *


get a new one...lol


----------



## mcloven

my collection


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 30 2008, 04:22 PM~10543283
> *get a new one...lol
> *


ahhhh no. i aint gettin a new one just for the front suspension. plus, itd be another junk chebby takin up space


----------



## mcloven

i might have 60 impala sispunsion


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Apr 30 2008, 04:23 PM~10543303
> *my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i still see that drop top gtx :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

this pics wat taken about 2 weeks ago


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 30 2008, 12:09 AM~10537919
> *gay. plus its not the front tires thats the problem, the steel axel would be up high and goin through the middle of the motor
> *


hey spike have you found a solution to your delimma?


----------



## spikekid999

dunno yet. i may have. if i can find another 60 imp chassis in one of my bins. ill try my hand at strechin a 60 imp chassis to fit the hearse.


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin: :scrutinize:


----------



## spikekid999

:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

what up yall


----------



## undead white boy

> i want that ambulance how much


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 30 2008, 05:57 PM~10544327
> *dunno yet. i may have. if i can find another 60 imp chassis in one of my bins. ill try my hand at strechin a 60 imp chassis to fit the hearse.
> *



i got an idea if you want to hear it


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 30 2008, 08:01 PM~10545381
> *i got an idea if you want to hear it
> *


let me hear it


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## 308 impala

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Apr 28 2008, 08:05 PM~10527074
> 
> [img
> *http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i139/dddamaster/7BEABC0A.jpg[/img]
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> what ya want for the rat rod model t/a thing without an engine?
> 
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 30 2008, 08:20 PM~10545561
> *let me hear it
> *



if you have drill bits take some plastik rod glue it to wea you want it ,then cut the shaft to fit the lenth you want it ,drill a hole into the rod ,the diamiter of the shaft and insert it into the hole you drilled out and then put the wheel on . if you dont have drill bits then i suck


----------



## spikekid999

i got drill bits but no plastic rod. i could always cut the steel axles down. i think ill leave the steel axles for now till im done with this 300 so i can concentrate more on it.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 30 2008, 10:42 PM~10547143
> *i got drill bits but no plastic rod. i could always cut the steel axles down. i think ill leave the steel axles for now till im done with this 300 so i can concentrate more on it.
> *



ok pimpin  did you see my motor on the call out thread ?


----------



## 8-Ball

hey low4oshow hit me up dawg and to the fam everything looks good sorry i havent posted models in awhile alot goin on right now at the restaurant and to all the race fans of indy car mario andretti will be down at my job on the 11th hopefully i can get pics with him so yall kno its real. i kno how it goes pics or it didnt happened.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 30 2008, 05:36 PM~10547061
> *if you have drill bits take some plastik rod glue it to wea you want it ,then cut the shaft to fit the lenth you want it ,drill a hole into the rod ,the diamiter of the shaft and insert it into the hole you drilled out and then put the wheel on . if you dont have drill bits then i suck*


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 30 2008, 11:01 PM~10547410
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *



lol its like a slap in the face ,win you wanna do something and dont have the tools and some ass tells you that you need what you dont have ,kno what i mean


----------



## spikekid999

*got the durango DONE!!*


----------



## spikekid999

found this front plate in my parts bin for my hearse :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

tha durango looks good


----------



## spikekid999

thanks homie. it was a quick secret (from my lil bro) build lol


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 1 2008, 01:09 PM~10551591
> *got the durango DONE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bringin it to the next page :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

i dont have money for a hair cut :0 :angry: :angry:  :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :|


----------



## spikekid999

anyone else got updates or am i the only one buildin??


----------



## mcloven

i have a idia
why dont we have a cub pass around project


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 1 2008, 09:40 PM~10555566
> *i have a idia
> why dont we have a cub pass around project
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 1 2008, 10:40 PM~10555566
> *i have a idia
> why dont we have a cub pass around project
> *


sounds good to me.how bout a team project. :dunno: but whos gonna keep it. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

well i couldnt resist but to cut the hood open on the hearse


















and while in the process of cuttin it open, well i got my finger too :uh: 








it aint bad but stinges like a motherfucker


----------



## spikekid999

bump :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 1 2008, 09:00 PM~10556317
> *sounds good to me.how bout a team project. :dunno: but whos gonna keep it. :biggrin:
> *


i have a 70 monty i would donate its still seald maby if we each do a part of it i have no clue who will keep it


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 2 2008, 03:12 PM~10561309
> *i have a 70 monty i would donate its still seald maby if we each do a part of it i have no clue who will keep it
> *



i think the person who has good skill in a area shuld do that to the car ,and the prez should keep it a club build and every one should sighn it too on the chassies


----------



## spikekid999

i like what the dynasty club is doin. there havin a club build off. i think we should do that BUT the kit i wanna build, i dont have the paint for it and the hobby shop i know of doesnt have it


----------



## DA_SQUID

and thake the model to shows and win cash prizes.......cuz the car shows here have model classes and give out money


----------



## low4oshow

heres my idea for our club buld.post what your good at first though.

heres some options .we get a lack,a 57-70 impala,caprices,a monte,a biggbody resin,or make a 98 lincoln out of a limo.vote on wat yall want to do.then we can get started.
as far as putting every ones name on it,i was thinking of printing out small decals (with the names on it)and putting them around the frame.
so what do yall think. :yes: :no:


----------



## low4oshow

what yall think we can do with this
http://cgi.ebay.com/2003-LINCOLN-TOWN-CAR-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DA_SQUID

i like the lac....what about yall


----------



## low4oshow

:dunno: need more votes


----------



## spikekid999

hey homies im gonna drop out n go solo


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## Linc

nice nail polish!! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

i knew i was gonna get shit for that lol. its copper spray paint from when i sprayed my convert 300


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 3 2008, 07:04 AM~10566422
> *:biggrin:
> *


just bumping your topic for the fuck of it? :uh:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 2 2008, 10:13 PM~10564025
> *heres my idea for our club buld.post what your good at first though.
> 
> heres some options .we get a lack,a 57-70 impala,caprices,a monte,a biggbody resin,or make a 98 lincoln out of a limo.vote on wat yall want to do.then we can get started.
> as far as putting every ones name on it,i was thinking of printing out small decals (with the names on it)and putting them around the frame.
> so what do yall think. :yes:  :no:
> *



sounds great ill be down for tha linclon


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 2 2008, 05:13 PM~10564025
> *heres my idea for our club buld.post what your good at first though.
> 
> heres some options .we get a lack,a 57-70 impala,caprices,a monte,a biggbody resin,or make a 98 lincoln out of a limo.vote on wat yall want to do.then we can get started.
> as far as putting every ones name on it,i was thinking of printing out small decals (with the names on it)and putting them around the frame.
> so what do yall think. :yes:  :no:
> *


u got any pics of the 57 impala? :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2008, 03:41 PM~10567433
> *u got any pics of the 57 impala?  :biggrin:
> *



your mean :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 3 2008, 10:45 AM~10567450
> *your mean  :biggrin:
> *


yea i kno.... sorry.... i know what he means.... someone actually caught me on that before :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

well 58 and up. :roflmao: wasnt realy thinkin bout it.


----------



## low4oshow

well 58 and up. :roflmao: wasnt realy thinkin bout it.


----------



## DA_SQUID

goin to another show :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow

im going to a donk show later.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

its gonna hurt bad as fuck to get rid of this,,, but i need money to get another car soon or im gonna leave the hobby. i really dont want to but i havnt touched a model in 3 weeks and ive been dying to get another one, since theres nothing else to work on since i have no money.
so, shes up for sale.make offer. wont take anything under 50.


























































































:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 


i want her to go to a good home, not one where she will just be taken apart and redone.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 4 2008, 11:19 AM~10572757
> *its gonna hurt bad as fuck to get rid of this,,, but i need money to get another car soon or im gonna leave the hobby. i really dont want to but i havnt touched a model in 3 weeks and ive been dying to get another one, since theres nothing else to work on since i have no money.
> so, shes up for sale.make offer. wont take anything under 50.
> 
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> i want her to go to a good home, not one where she will just be taken apart and redone.
> *


u don't need to sell you cars dude.... just take a break.... money comes and goes... but your builds have your work into them.... just take a break if u gotta... don't give up...


----------



## low4oshow

well i've been on my lil brake from models and now its time to start back. :biggrin: my next project might be a lincoln. this is gonna be a coo build.(i hope)


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 4 2008, 01:03 PM~10573200
> *well i've been on my lil brake from models and now its time to start back. :biggrin: my next project might be a lincoln. this is gonna be a coo build.(i hope)
> *


did you find a black one? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

http://www.diecaststation.com/images.asp?id=16278 
:biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

all right after goin to the show yesterday i got inspired to start building again and building cleaner. here are pics of one i picked up yesterday that i started building today. its a 300c hemi im doin for my job i just have to do some body work and get these decals made. enough talkin from me ill let the pics do the rest please any and all comments.








































ill have outside pics to show the car better in the morning.


----------



## spikekid999

im workin on that kit right now,and its got tan interior to! except mines a convert with a different stereo setup :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 4 2008, 05:50 PM~10575216
> *all right after goin to the show yesterday i got inspired to start building again and building cleaner. here are pics of one i picked up yesterday that i started building today. its a 300c hemi im doin for my job i just have to do some body work and get these decals made. enough talkin from me ill let the pics do the rest please any and all comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill have outside pics to show the car better in the morning.
> *



about time u start building again fukker :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

lookin good homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 4 2008, 10:50 PM~10575216
> *all right after goin to the show yesterday i got inspired to start building again and building cleaner. here are pics of one i picked up yesterday that i started building today. its a 300c hemi im doin for my job i just have to do some body work and get these decals made. enough talkin from me ill let the pics do the rest please any and all comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill have outside pics to show the car better in the morning.
> *


now thats big pimpin


----------



## mcloven

caddy


----------



## low4oshow

nice


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 6 2008, 03:20 PM~10590131
> *nice
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven

thanks


----------



## mcloven

hers some nnl pics


----------



## mcloven




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 7 2008, 03:43 PM~10601146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got any slant 6s in there??


----------



## MKD904

I never saw pic of the finished 4-door big body...


----------



## mcloven

nope sorry spike kid u get my stuff i sent ya


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 7 2008, 09:13 PM~10603616
> *nope sorry spike kid u get my stuff i sent ya
> *


damn ok. and not yet, will let ya know when i do


----------



## mcloven

ok cool


----------



## mcloven

camaro








fire bird i made to look like a car u would see at a high school


----------



## dade county

> camaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you was drinkin huuh dam dui driver :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

yah lol i still need to make the winsheald bloody


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiG6MOJFiKA


----------



## low4oshow

what kind of phone you got


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 9 2008, 08:57 PM~10619745
> *what kind of phone you got
> *



helio


----------



## low4oshow

wow.didnt know they show that good.


----------



## 8-Ball

alright yall here is the pic of me mario andretti and the females that work with me at the restaurant.


----------



## DA_SQUID

yall check out my topic guys....in my sig,

what yall think about these rims
http://www.americanwheelandtire.com/displa...me&supplier=DUB


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

well...... ive taken it upon myself to officially resign from Low40show M.C.C because of personal reasons. ill be rolling solo for a while.


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## low4oshow

a homies heres a lil somthin i just started on.(heres a sneek peek)










out side pics tomorrow


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 16 2008, 03:38 PM~10672711
> *a homies heres a lil somthin i just started on.(heres a sneek peek)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out side pics tomorrow
> *


Damn homie that 64 is lookin sick


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2


----------



## low4oshow

wheels might be temps


----------



## mcloven

hey famly


----------



## dade county

wus folks


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 16 2008, 05:38 PM~10672711
> *a homies heres a lil somthin i just started on.(heres a sneek peek)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out side pics tomorrow
> *



thats pimpin playa


----------



## low4oshow

more pics in a bit


----------



## low4oshow

well here ya go.














































more comming up


----------



## DA_SQUID

what is that?bmf or silver leafing?


----------



## low4oshow

alunimum foil,and gold leaf. :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

:0 looking good


----------



## low4oshow

might go over it with candy.


----------



## Project59

That's gonna look great finished!!! I would just clear it personally but it's your build!


----------



## low4oshow

still got to do the other side.


----------



## Diamond502

:cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow

outside pics,gotta finish foiling.


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

looks killer homie keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

it looks pretty good homie..... how about u just do one half of the car with that foil graphics and leave the other half regular.... i think it would be interesting


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 17 2008, 11:05 PM~10678793
> *it looks pretty good homie..... how about u just do one half of the car with that foil graphics and leave the other half regular.... i think it would be interesting
> *



x2 wud look killer A+


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 Wow man i been sleepin on this topic but you guys are rally puttin it down!! much love to da whole club.


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good lil homie


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 18 2008, 12:05 AM~10678793
> *it looks pretty good homie..... how about u just do one half of the car with that foil graphics and leave the other half regular.... i think it would be interesting
> *


I AGREE.


----------



## low4oshow

just had to, :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## Diamond502

:thumbsup: bro


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## low4oshow

any progress fam


----------



## mcloven

i made a vid of my models here it is


----------



## low4oshow

were


----------



## rollinoldskoo

that hopping 64 is awesome man.... looks and sounds real....


----------



## low4oshow

thanks man,and i have a realy good idea.i will post pics later.


----------



## dade county

thats neet as shit homie


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

:wave:


----------



## Diamond502

:wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID

i need a passenger door panal for the brown caddy on the "lowrider box"


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

where did u get that


----------



## low4oshow

made er


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 25 2008, 09:23 PM~10734956
> *i need a passenger door panal for the brown caddy on the "lowrider box"
> *


PM me, i may have one


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good lo now u need to repaint it and get rid of dat stock body paint and interior color :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

thats wats tp next


----------



## DA_SQUID

got about 4 cars painted and cleared today 
pics in my topic a bit later

bodydropped its cool
thanks for looking out, i made aq custom 1


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 29 2008, 06:03 PM~10764459
> *got about 4 cars painted and cleared today
> pics in my topic a bit later
> 
> bodydropped its cool
> thanks for looking out, i made aq custom 1
> *




anytime, bro


----------



## DA_SQUID

go check it out
there up


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 29 2008, 06:42 PM~10764737
> *go check it out
> there up
> *


just seen it, looks good


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 Lovin that lincoln lo, and dat 64. go head &finish her :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

thanks body dropped. 
got the lac painted today and cleared

thats texas weather for ya.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 30 2008, 05:51 PM~10772873
> *thanks body dropped.
> got the lac painted today and cleared
> 
> thats texas weather for ya.
> *


its like 80 here...,. :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

higher than that here


----------



## DA_SQUID

BOUT 100 HERE


THATS NORMAL SUMMER TEMP :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## low4oshow

lol.bout to paint the lincoln this week.what color candy :biggrin:


----------



## sunovabich

looking good


----------



## dade county

sup fam im back on line


----------



## DA_SQUID

sup
i picked up a gn today

makin a radical out of it


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 9 2008, 01:49 PM~10830415
> *sup
> i picked up a gn today
> 
> makin a radical out of it
> *



sweet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait to see


----------



## mcloven

im bored as hell to day nothing to build


----------



## low4oshow

lol,and cant wait to see that gn


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 9 2008, 02:10 PM~10830586
> *im bored as hell to day nothing to build
> *



it sucks to be you :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jun 9 2008, 09:06 PM~10834019
> *it sucks to be you  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
give me ideas for the doors

is 100 grit to ruff to sand 

if so what grit do i use


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

any builds latly homies


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 9 2008, 10:08 PM~10834037
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> give me ideas for the doors
> 
> is 100 grit to ruff to sand
> 
> if so what grit do i use
> *



if no bondo dont use 100,use 320,then 400, then prime,then 1000,to get scratches out then another prime coat then 2000, paint, clear,then block with 3000 clear agin then wax


----------



## DA_SQUID

so what if i used putty
100 grit 
felt it
got disapointed 
threw it away










































































j/k

how would i fix that?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 9 2008, 10:17 PM~10834132
> *so what if i used putty
> 100 grit
> felt it
> got disapointed
> threw it away
> j/k
> 
> how would i fix that?
> *



pm me pics


----------



## DA_SQUID

hold up


----------



## DA_SQUID

tonight
batteries are dead


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jun 9 2008, 10:12 PM~10834082
> *if no bondo dont use 100,use 320,then 400, then prime,then 1000,to get scratches out then another prime coat then 2000, paint, clear,then block with 3000 clear agin then wax
> *


i still need to no where to get the 12000 grit. havnt seen it anywhere.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 9 2008, 11:36 PM~10835633
> *i still need to no where to get the 12000 grit. havnt seen it anywhere.
> *


GOD DAMN WOULD THAT EVEN WORK?


----------



## Diamond502

thats like paper, damn, thats crazy, might take off dust though, :biggrin:



:wave:

whats up Low4oShow?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Jun 10 2008, 01:31 AM~10835980
> *thats like paper, damn, thats crazy, might take off dust though, :biggrin:
> :wave:
> 
> whats up Low4oShow?
> *


thats what its meant for. it basically polishes ur stuff rather than rough it out...


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 10 2008, 02:38 AM~10836011
> *thats what its meant for. it basically polishes ur stuff rather than rough it out...
> *




cool


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Jun 10 2008, 02:31 AM~10835980
> *thats like paper, damn, thats crazy, might take off dust though, :biggrin:
> :wave:
> 
> whats up Low4oShow?
> *


sup homie


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jun 10 2008, 03:47 PM~10838866
> *sup homie
> *


not much, waiting to get siome sand paper, and styrene for the nomad, and some more paint....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 10 2008, 01:36 AM~10835633
> *i still need to no where to get the 12000 grit. havnt seen it anywhere.
> *


12OOO grit is a polishing cloth homie, only to be used for polishing only, not body work. its almost like leather. if you check out www.blackgold.com the have a whole polishing kit for 2Obucks............ and whats crackin low4oshow? :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

i just went and bought about $500+ of candy reds and oranges.=priceless :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

i just got some parts today from ebay


----------



## 8-Ball

loading pics of my 2dr vert big body from betoscustom designs


----------



## 8-Ball

this is the first time i have ever painted or built a resin 
and i think its coming out pretty nice for my first time. 
please leave comments of all type. i feel i will only get better when people show me where i need work. 
































more pics to come once i start on the interior any suggestions on the color of the guts. i was thinking of matching red, peanut butter, beige, or ?????? 

i also thought bout trying to try doin patterns for the first time.


----------



## [email protected]

tan and white homie, and paint looks good.


----------



## mcloven

hey homie u need a booty kit for it


----------



## 8-Ball

i got 2 different ones and trying to figure out which one to go with either the closed one or the one wit the wheel space.


----------



## DA_SQUID

tan around the whole thing with red flocking guts


----------



## crxlowrider

DAAAMMMMMNNNNNN 8 that looks killer good job bro and i agree white and tan for guts


----------



## DA_SQUID

who wants to see the g.n


----------



## [email protected]

:wave: me


----------



## low4oshow

x2,and looks good j. :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks guys and i wanne see the gn come on lets see it


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 10 2008, 06:41 PM~10840491
> *this is the first time i have ever painted or built a resin
> and i think its coming out pretty nice for my first time.
> please leave comments of all type. i feel i will only get better when people show me where i need work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics to come once i start on the interior any suggestions on the color of the guts. i was thinking of matching red, peanut butter, beige, or ??????
> 
> i also thought bout trying to try doin patterns for the first time.
> *




weas the rapper that candy came in it looks jusey


----------



## dade county

a lil something ive been doing 




































and sum wheels


----------



## 8-Ball

them rims is nice fool


----------



## dade county

a cuple pics of the trunk


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 11 2008, 01:02 AM~10843701
> *them rims is nice fool
> *



thanks pimpin


----------



## DA_SQUID

yall got a pm :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: what yall think


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jun 11 2008, 01:02 AM~10843704
> *a cuple pics of the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont know how u did that but i quit!!!!!!!lol jp


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 11 2008, 11:28 AM~10845472
> *i dont know how u did that but i quit!!!!!!!lol jp
> *


lol thanks


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

howd u do the trunk?


----------



## DA_SQUID

i see yall got my pm :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jun 10 2008, 10:45 PM~10843548
> *a lil something ive been doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sum wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love those wheels Dade.
:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

random pic of me reppin the cowboys


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 11 2008, 05:17 PM~10848969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random pic of me reppin the cowboys
> *


I am Mcloviiiin' :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven

yep lol


----------



## mcloven

me agan


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 11 2008, 07:31 PM~10849099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me agan
> *



thats your g/f ?


bet not introdeuce her to me ,ill snitch on you 


ohh by the way how you kno bout slobs


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 11 2008, 07:09 PM~10848912
> *Love those wheels Dade.
> :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *



thanks ill post the material i used to make them


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jun 12 2008, 12:19 PM~10855534
> *thats your g/f ?
> bet not introdeuce her to me ,ill snitch on you
> ohh by the way how you kno bout slobs
> *


bloods and crips my cousens a crip


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 12 2008, 07:30 PM~10857768
> *bloods and crips my cousens a crip
> *


cool i carry a blue flag too folk


----------



## mcloven

nice


----------



## mcloven

nice


----------



## DA_SQUID

fork nation in the house :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i would rep blue but im not into that shit,.,,,,too easy to get killed and i aint tryin to get killed over no colorz


----------



## DA_SQUID

nothin but n.s.c's and i.g.c's where i stay @


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 12 2008, 09:33 PM~10858624
> *fork nation in the house :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yo dade i got my 59 finished go see it would ya?


----------



## mcloven

more pics less bs


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## DA_SQUID

the corvet needs to be more fucked up if thats blood inside....drop it from the shelf a couple times :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mcloven

ill melt it more


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 13 2008, 01:18 PM~10863157
> *ill melt it more
> *



heat up the front corner and push it ino the wall


----------



## mcloven

ill make it look rolled over


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 13 2008, 02:17 PM~10863147
> *the corvet needs to be more fucked up if thats blood inside....drop it from the shelf a couple times :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Looked like a camaro to me.


----------



## mcloven

correct


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jun 13 2008, 07:21 PM~10865665
> *Looked like a camaro to me.
> *


x2


----------



## DA_SQUID

shit i had that the 1st time

gotta go to sum dumb ass family reunion shit today only thing is i probaly wont know nobody there


----------



## DA_SQUID

shit i had that the 1st time

gotta go to sum dumb ass family reunion shit today only thing is i probaly wont know nobody there


----------



## dade county

danm ****** yall aint doin shit ,i found
my second home on the third page :angry: :angry: 

well after the fone company updated the lines outside ,i had to have my house rewired :angry: ,so nearly a week later im back 

i missed you guys fukres get something built :angry: :angry: 

im gonna post pics of the 65 in a few :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

here goes nothing radicl im trying to master a clean build for now 


gutz


































wood grain center console

























first coat of clear, need to block clear and reclear 
































































well ive been building wut bout you fools


----------



## julian blea

thats fuckin nice........good job lil homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Jun 20 2008, 07:24 PM~10916352
> *thats fuckin nice........good job lil homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie


----------



## 8-Ball

looking good big homie


----------



## low4oshow

x2


----------



## mcloven

im stuck in lake tahoe boring as hell


----------



## dade county

sup fam :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mcloven

uffin:


----------



## mcloven




----------



## low4oshow

like tha black ss


----------



## mcloven

thanks homie


----------



## DA_SQUID

any body got a gn

woke up this moring. it was on my bed broke.


----------



## DA_SQUID

any body got a gn

woke up this moring. it was on my bed broke.


----------



## mcloven

that sucks


----------



## dade county

sum mo 65 pics 
after block and a coat of clear 
































































and i havnt decided wich rim to go wit ,help please

these "i made" 
















or these wich are the 2 piece pegasus chrome front gold back









and few more pics


----------



## mcloven

i got bit by a brown recluse last week

and got it lanced yesterday


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 26 2008, 11:09 PM~10960501
> *i got bit by a brown recluse last week
> 
> and got it lanced yesterday
> *



should have kept your hands to your self 






















j/k you ok wea you got bit


----------



## mcloven

arm pit it hurts like hell to


----------



## Waco

Nice homie!!!!!

I like both set of rimz bro! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

Nice Dade but i'd go with the first set.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Waco+Jun 26 2008, 11:12 PM~10960544-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice homie!!!!!
> 
> I like both set of rimz bro! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Smallz_@Jun 26 2008, 11:25 PM~10960672
> *Nice Dade but i'd go with the first set.
> *



thanks pimps


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 26 2008, 11:25 PM~10960672
> *Nice Dade but i'd go with the first set.
> *



yea there smaller too


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

HEELLLL NO go with the 1301-2 combo!!


----------



## [email protected]

damn dade, what clear you usein? shit looks real good, and ide go with the 2peice wheel. just my .O2


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by Waco+Jun 26 2008, 10:12 PM~10960544-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice homie!!!!!
> 
> I like both set of rimz bro! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Smallz_@Jun 26 2008, 10:25 PM~10960672
> *Nice Dade but i'd go with the first set.
> *


i agree..both sets look good..but id go with the first one too


----------



## Linc

use the 2 piece! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

use the first set and send me the 2nd. :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jun 27 2008, 05:49 PM~10965924
> *use the first set and send me the 2nd. :biggrin:
> *



lol 


im goin to use the first set ,i got two done ill do the other two later tonight im hungry


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nooooooo!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 27 2008, 01:31 PM~10964082
> *damn dade, what clear you usein? shit looks real good, and ide go with the 2peice wheel. just my .O2
> *



ppg clear i got 1 and a half gallons of that shit, i spray it reduced to get tha wet look


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good big homie go wit the first set and put yo boy on wit how u did those :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

Wusup ya'll, real nice build dade so was that red LS. Damn doubledueces....a brown e man?......I've heard war stories bout those did it wake you up right away or did you notice later?


----------



## mcloven

notice it when it was the sise of a ping pong ball


----------



## low4oshow

daaaaammmmmmnnnnnnnnn


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 28 2008, 11:12 AM~10969238
> *notice it when it was the sise of a ping pong ball
> *



ping pong ball ????? shit you dont pay much attention do you ,it shouldnt have gottin that big for you you to notice that something was rong


----------



## DA_SQUID

wheres them pics fool


----------



## low4oshow

x2 lol


----------



## mcloven

let me post them


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 26 2008, 09:25 PM~10960672
> *Nice Dade but i'd go with the first set.
> *


X2 Definately


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 29 2008, 09:04 PM~10976265
> *X2 Definately
> *



thanks homie


----------



## mcloven

as promesd the spider bite pics 
the white stuff is the packing rite b4 i went to get it removed the blood scabed over after i put the bandage back on and dried when they took it off the packing stuck to it and fell out


----------



## [email protected]

what da fuck kinda spider bit you?


----------



## mcloven

brown recluse


----------



## mcloven

its still me


----------



## low4oshow

oh i was like ,who the f__ck is you .lol


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 4 2008, 09:34 PM~11015129
> *oh i was like ,who the f__ck is you .lol
> *


hey dawg hit me up homie on sunday


----------



## low4oshow

k,i was plannin on it today.


----------



## dade county

hey fam


----------



## DA_SQUID

what yall think


for my lowrider bike(go down foo)


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 7 2008, 01:02 AM~11026249
> *what yall think
> for my lowrider bike(go down foo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats sweet as hell ,how much something like that cost ,i got a 26" frame already tank done rear fender glassed in just need to get a sweet fork and ds and its ready to ride ,by the way its a aluminum trek frame and glass work its light as hell


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 7 2008, 12:17 AM~11026332
> *thats sweet as hell ,how much something like that cost ,i got a 26" frame already tank done rear fender glassed in just need to get a sweet fork and ds and its ready to ride ,by the way its a aluminum trek frame and glass work its light as hell
> *


anywhere from 100 to maybe about 500 just for raw parts not plated or anything.... i got the hook up on my parts. now i just gotta pay for the engraving done from the homie from ROLLERZ ONLY. funky town.
and my bike maybe ways more than 50 lbs just the frame. i woul dfill the tank if i where you just to make sure it wont dent or anything ya kno


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 7 2008, 01:27 AM~11026376
> *anywhere from 100 to maybe about 500 just for raw parts not plated or anything.... i got the hook up on my parts. now i just gotta pay for the engraving done from the homie from ROLLERZ ONLY. funky town.
> and my bike maybe ways more than 50 lbs just the frame. i woul dfill the tank if i where you just to make sure it wont dent or anything ya kno
> *



6 sheets of fiberglass ,thats pretty strong ,and them things cost that much shit me ,i think ill make my own thankyou ,lol bro your bike is gonna look killer win finnished :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball

yea homie dat looks killer dawg when u gonna put them on the bike and post pics of it.


----------



## DA_SQUID

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11036860 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low4oshow

them forks look good.those tha ones i wanted :angry: lol j/k.but yea i know who you got em from .gonna try to get me some made or get the ones allready made. just took my whole bike apart bout to start on some frame work. just dont know wat i want this time.


----------



## dade county

yall boys check this shit out 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=417249&st=120


----------



## DA_SQUID

my girl

yall like :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

not bad







heres myne


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 9 2008, 08:20 PM~11050178
> *yall boys check this shit out
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=417249&st=120
> *



:angry: haterz


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 11 2008, 12:43 AM~11061728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my girl
> 
> yall like :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


idk i havent tasted her yet lol j/k sweet lookin homie bet not come to dade county wit her :yes: :yes:


----------



## dade county

did a lil to the 65 today not much i got burnt out on the fairlane so i jumpt back on this for a moment


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i still think itd look so much better with the other ones///


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sick homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 14 2008, 12:14 AM~11081215
> *sick homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie ,still got a bunch of things to do yet but like i said i needed a break frum that danm fairlane


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 14 2008, 12:12 AM~11081195
> *i still think itd look so much better with the other ones///
> *



lol i kno homie but i was going for something diffrent and they look closer to 13s size wise they are smaller than the other set


----------



## low4oshow

lovin tha 65. :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 14 2008, 04:46 PM~11085928
> *lovin tha 65. :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie


----------



## dade county

fairlane motor pics 
wut yall think ,so far not done gotto ad plumbing


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

whats up homies ?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jul 14 2008, 09:35 PM~11088334
> *whats up homies ?
> *


sup pimp wea you been


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 14 2008, 10:33 PM~11088315
> *fairlane motor pics
> wut yall think ,so far not done gotto ad plumbing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro. how them wheels comein ?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 14 2008, 10:27 PM~11088876
> *looks good bro.  how them wheels comein ?
> *


they comin i got two done


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 14 2008, 11:29 PM~11088899
> *they comin i got two done
> *


that plastic sheet work ok?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 14 2008, 10:38 PM~11088995
> *that plastic sheet work ok?
> *



kinda i had to tripple up on it


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 14 2008, 11:52 PM~11089168
> *kinda i had to tripple up on it
> *


shit was like paper almost. i cant wait to get them bad boyz. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Looks good homie


----------



## DA_SQUID

coming soon!

give me your thoughts of a name


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

*crowned pride?*


----------



## DA_SQUID

hey dade you wanna help me out....pm me


----------



## low4oshow

that lack looks good,mabie you could give er a tan or brown top to go with tha gold leaf. :thumbsup:


----------



## grouperdon

farlane moter lookng gdddwheres ac dude :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

Lookin good Dade & Squid....Keep it up...When you gonna get the rest of the guys building....


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by grouperdon_@Jul 16 2008, 05:02 PM~11104939
> *farlane moter lookng gdddwheres ac dude :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sweat mutha fuka,lol havent found a machin compressor


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 16 2008, 05:10 PM~11105014
> *Lookin good Dade & Squid....Keep it up...When you gonna get the rest of the guys building....
> *



thanks homie


----------



## low4oshow

sup chris


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 16 2008, 06:27 PM~11105627
> *sup chris
> *



sup homie


----------



## DA_SQUID

:wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID

look what im gettin


----------



## low4oshow

is it real :0


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 16 2008, 09:27 PM~11107588
> *is it real :0
> *


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 16 2008, 06:40 PM~11105765
> *look what im gettin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is it gonna stay that way ?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 17 2008, 04:51 PM~11114226
> *is it gonna stay that way ?
> *


empty ?







































j/k :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: hell naw...... hes gettin his hustle on.......... remember? j/k bro. :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 17 2008, 05:32 PM~11114567
> *:roflmao:  hell naw...... hes gettin his hustle on.......... remember? j/k bro. :biggrin:
> *


im not mcloven..........i get money :biggrin: :biggrin: 

sorry bro i just had to :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yall should kick his ass out the club..[mcloven]


----------



## low4oshow

y


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

cuz hes racist.


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 17 2008, 09:30 PM~11115317
> *im not mcloven..........i get money :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> sorry bro i just had to :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: my fault bro. i read it and thought i had a good one....... but i just stuck my foot in my mouth. haha my bad bro.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Jul 17 2008, 09:35 PM~11115847-->
> 
> 
> 
> cuz hes racist.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mcloven_@Jul 13 2008, 10:32 PM~11080325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 17 2008, 08:43 PM~11115933
> *
> *


hey how did you do that


----------



## mademan

its a damn comic kid, give it up. sure it shouldnt have been posted, its just one of those stupid choices.

some people find it funny, some find it offensive. and you are making a big deal out of nothing.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

u shouldve seen his original postm he edited that one so it wouldnt say "join the kkk"


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 17 2008, 08:51 PM~11116019
> *u shouldve seen his original postm he edited that one so it wouldnt say "join the kkk"
> *


are we gonna run around and tattle tail, or build shit?

if he wants to act a fool, thats his buisness... not yours.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

well that is true..and its not my club either so i guess it dont matter but i build everytime im typing..


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 14 2008, 07:36 PM~11088348
> *sup pimp wea you been
> *



workin to death


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jul 17 2008, 09:01 PM~11116120
> *workin to death
> *


 :wave: to everybody


----------



## low4oshow

sup foo :biggrin: hows tha lac


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 17 2008, 10:51 PM~11117232
> *sup foo :biggrin: hows tha lac
> *


lookin good


----------



## low4oshow

pics


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 18 2008, 12:58 AM~11117861
> *pics
> *



yea wea dem danm pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 18 2008, 04:31 PM~11122717
> *yea wea dem danm pics  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ILL TAKE SOME WHEN I FIND MY CAMERA.. I LOST IT IN MY CASA(HOUSE) :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 18 2008, 05:40 PM~11122776
> *ILL TAKE SOME WHEN I FIND MY CAMERA.. I LOST IT IN MY CASA(HOUSE) :biggrin:
> *


yea yea :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 18 2008, 08:33 PM~11124203
> *yea yea  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 18 2008, 10:07 PM~11124383
> *:scrutinize:
> *



lol fukin wit cha homie


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 19 2008, 06:17 PM~11128736
> *lol fukin wit cha homie
> *


 :scrutinize: 



:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

so were are they lol :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

i got them. but its kinda hard to up.oad and go to the tx heatwave(3-day car show) and upload

i think i saw some f-750 or sum there :dunno: :dunno: what ever it was it was big


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yea man,,, those are some bigggggggg trucks dude.. nobody in my family never even heard of it before... but that things huge..


----------



## DA_SQUID

took 3rd with the bike :biggrin: 
:uh: :uh: (go down)


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 16 2008, 12:10 PM~11105014
> *Lookin good Dade & Squid....Keep it up...When you gonna get the rest of the guys building....
> *


x-2 where the rest of you guys?


----------



## low4oshow

im here, im just realy buisy.gonna get a project started sooner or later.


----------



## mcloven

hey famly


----------



## low4oshow

:wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 21 2008, 09:40 PM~11144402
> *took 3rd with the bike :biggrin:
> :uh:  :uh: (go down)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mcloven

i rebuilt my hearse today


----------



## mcloven




----------



## low4oshow

yall what happened to tha homie [email protected]


----------



## LUXMAN

:wave: Sup Low


----------



## customcoupe68

sup team...ill try to get some nice pics of my 68 build tonight..Only a couple more days and i will be able to update my Avatar!!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 27 2008, 04:35 PM~11190820
> *sup team...ill try to get some nice pics of my 68 build tonight..Only a couple more days and i will be able to update my Avatar!!
> *


sup pimpin ,



hey fam wuts gud


----------



## DA_SQUID

im buying a 84 cutlass for 550
everything is rebuilt. from the motor ect. ru ns and all. only thing missing is 1 side of the gril.

bout air bags from a homie fro .300. yes thats 300. compressor and bags and all the hoses.

15 yr old doin big thangs :biggrin: :biggrin: 

btw i got the caddy cleared :yes:


----------



## mcloven

i need a set of wheels and tires like the ones on my dodge


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jul 27 2008, 05:20 PM~11190760
> *:wave: Sup Low
> *


sup foo  

whats tha fam up 2.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 27 2008, 08:03 PM~11192078
> *sup foo
> 
> whats tha fam up 2.
> *


getting a cutlass :biggrin: 
and finishing up the brown caddy as we speak


----------



## low4oshow

:0 :0


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 22 2008, 06:20 PM~11153202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 hey uhh is that a blue 1980 monte carlo in the background there buddy


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin: looks like tha old schoo lindberg hopper. a homie ima hit ya up in a min


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

naaaaw them didnt have openin trunks... i thnk thats the trumpeter kit possibly...


----------



## low4oshow

i cut tha trunk on mine.that dont look like a trumpter to me.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

OOPS, ur right.. trumpeter has a landau. i have one.


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin: pics,and ima try to get one.there so thin.


----------



## mcloven

its a trumpter 78 monty my sister smashed it


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 28 2008, 07:59 PM~11200860
> *its a trumpter 78 monty my sister smashed it
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID

heres the lac(mocked up)















(still going to be detailed)


----------



## mcloven

i can get pics


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 28 2008, 09:32 PM~11201225
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



thats mean


----------



## mcloven

oh well it was olny 10


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 28 2008, 04:51 PM~11201412
> *heres the lac(mocked up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (still going to be detailed)
> *


looking good homie.... but are you gonna shorten the rear trailing arms to have the wheels centered?


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 29 2008, 12:39 AM~11203606
> *looking good homie.... but are you gonna shorten the rear trailing arms to have the wheels centered?
> *


yes. i already chopped them up.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 29 2008, 12:01 AM~11203394
> *thats mean
> *


and i was just playing


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 28 2008, 07:51 PM~11201412
> *heres the lac(mocked up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (still going to be detailed)
> *


 very clean what color is that


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 29 2008, 11:35 AM~11205349
> *and i was just playing
> *


me 2


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by dink_@Jul 29 2008, 11:31 AM~11205762
> *very clean what color is that
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: IT WAS KANDY ORANGE AT THE BEGINNING. WE DID SOMETHING TO IT AND MADE IT BROWN


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 29 2008, 02:01 PM~11207180
> *:dunno:  :dunno: IT WAS KANDY ORANGE AT THE BEGINNING. WE DID SOMETHING TO IT AND MADE IT BROWN
> *




maybe a gold base coat?


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 29 2008, 03:46 PM~11208178
> *maybe a gold base coat?
> *


NO BASE COAT. JUST SHOT THE BROWN OVER THE PLASTIC. DID 2 COATS. GOT A BINDER OF HOK GOLD FLAKE THAT I USED ON A CUSTOMERS 1.1 CAR. SPRAYED THAT. THEN CLEARED


----------



## low4oshow

damn homie,comin out clean.you gonna sit tha nose dow like that.think you should lock it up :biggrin: just my 2 cents....


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 29 2008, 04:47 PM~11208712
> *damn homie,comin out clean.you gonna sit tha nose dow like that.think you should lock it up :biggrin: just my 2 cents....
> *


I WANTED THE NOSE. BUT DONT HAVE NO SPARE ARMS.
I ONLY HAVE THE A ARMS THAT CAME WITH THE DONK KIT. 

TO ME IT LOOKS HORRABLY ON SPOKES AND HOW HUGE THOSE A ARMS ARE BUT JUST MY .02 CENTS.


----------



## low4oshow

you can just cut some styrene into tha shape of an extended a-arm ,and glue it on over those a-arms and bend them....


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 29 2008, 05:01 PM~11208822
> *you can just cut some styrene into tha shape of an extended a-arm ,and glue it on over those a-arms and bend them....
> *


  ILL PROLAY GO GET A DIFF. KIT. MAKE IT A DONK OR SUM. AND GET TEH A ARMS OFF OF THE KIT


----------



## low4oshow

so have you been painting with an model airbrush or wat


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 29 2008, 05:20 PM~11208994
> *so have you been painting with an model airbrush or wat
> *


CAR GUN


----------



## low4oshow

:0 thought it would spray realy thick.


----------



## dade county

this is my new addition to my list of war wounds 













8 stiches ,and it was a squirter ,like a main artery squirt :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:barf: :barf: gawd dang boy why u post that... thats naaaasty.howd u do it?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 2 2008, 10:32 PM~11244045
> *:barf: :barf: gawd dang boy why u post that... thats naaaasty.howd u do it?
> *



cuttin up a 69 elco i was removeing the front fenders so the amt would accept a revell chassies from a 60 impy and got down to the last part and the exacto sliped out of the corner and you kno the rest my fingers was in the way


----------



## mcloven

damn homie u ok


----------



## DA_SQUID

anybody got the rear bumper to the 80's caddy?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 3 2008, 04:24 PM~11247854
> *anybody got the rear bumper to the 80's caddy?
> *


i do


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 3 2008, 03:35 PM~11247897
> *i do
> *


pm sent :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 2 2008, 08:20 PM~11243976
> *this is my new addition to my list of war wounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 stiches ,and it was a squirter ,like a main artery squirt  :biggrin:
> *


can you still do this 
:nono: ?


LOL just playn


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 3 2008, 05:43 PM~11248170
> *can you still do this
> :nono:  ?
> LOL just playn
> *


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 3 2008, 05:43 PM~11248170
> *can you still do this
> :nono:  ?
> LOL just playn
> *



of coarse! with my other hand :biggrin: man this shit hurts like hell


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 3 2008, 04:09 PM~11247789
> *damn homie u ok
> *


yea im ok yust concerned bout the outcome when it heals ,will i still be able to use it ,my pinky ont the same hand is dead i have no use in it 4 riped ligaments


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 3 2008, 03:59 PM~11248243
> *yea im ok yust concerned bout the outcome when it heals ,will i still be able to use it ,my pinky ont the same hand is dead i have no use in it 4 riped ligaments
> *


what the hell . doing the same thing ? :0 
just hopn you ok. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

DAMN!!!! hope it heals good


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 4 2008, 01:44 AM~11251825
> *what the hell . doing the same thing ? :0
> just hopn you ok. :biggrin:
> *



yea doin the same thing ,i couldnt afford sergery so i told them top stich it up fukit i dont need the pinky but this index finger i need :biggrin: thanks guys for your concern im ok with it what ever the out come may be it happend doing something i love so i have no regrets


----------



## SlammdSonoma

crazy motherfucker...you might learn after the first or second time..i know i did.
Hope it heels soon man, for your part.


----------



## low4oshow

damn homie.same thing happened to me a few months ago.sliced tha shit out of my palm.like tha meat was hangin out,but it healed and cant eved tell it was there :barf: :wow:  ,a homie ima give ya a call.anser tha damn phone!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## grouperdon

whats up d/c called &called answer the damm phone &stop bleeden finish the damm fairlane halla backon l/l


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by grouperdon_@Aug 4 2008, 06:27 PM~11257733
> *whats up d/c called &called answer the damm phone &stop bleeden finish the damm fairlane halla backon l/l
> *



lol i cant they got my finger in a splint and i cant lay the last part of the molding with my finger like this i need my pointer finger ,and both hands to finnish ,besides this shit hurts like hell and itches like a muddafuka


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 2 2008, 11:20 PM~11243976
> *this is my new addition to my list of war wounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 stiches ,and it was a squirter ,like a main artery squirt  :biggrin:
> *


damn dade! was that shit to the bone?


----------



## low4oshow

sup fam im at schoo right now.bord as hell,aint got no more work to do. :0 :0


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 5 2008, 07:34 AM~11262960
> *sup fam im at schoo right now.bord as hell,aint got no more work to do. :0  :0
> *


why school dont start till like 3 weeks :0 :0 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## low4oshow

only 5 countys in tha state of ga went back on mon......
this is some bull.but im glad i only have 2 more years left of it though. :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 5 2008, 12:07 AM~11261422
> *damn dade! was that shit to the bone?
> *



yea it was close ,but i was still able to move my finger so that was a good thing other wise i'd have to have sergury


----------



## BODINE

*WHO WAS THE ONE OR WHERE IS THE PIC OF THE GUY THAT GOT HIS FACE CUT OPEN FROM WORKIN ON HIS 1:1 TRUCK WITH CUTTIN WHEEL???*


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 5 2008, 03:42 PM~11266789
> *only 5 countys in tha state of ga went back on mon......
> this is some bull.but im glad i only have 2 more years left of it though. :biggrin:
> *


bwhaaaaaaaaaa 
i got 2 more years to :0 :0


----------



## darkside customs

> only 5 countys in tha state of ga went back on mon......
> this is some bull.but im glad i only have 2 more years left of it though.
> 
> What county are you from homie? I was born and raised in Norcross, Ga. I remember when they was tryin to make Gwinnett County Schools year round.


----------



## low4oshow

im not from here,im from oklahoma.....but just came
from cobb county last may,and now in douglasvill.they trippin like hell.and we get out late to (may 30)......


----------



## customcoupe68

heres one im working on...


----------



## low4oshow

lookin good homie.


----------



## darkside customs

Damn, that car is lookin clean, customcoupe


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 5 2008, 07:46 PM~11269111
> *heres one im working on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## edd713

that car is going 2 look clean :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

what color you goin with homie....


----------



## customcoupe68

thanks homies, im thinking maybe Candy Orange or something... ireally want it to POP.


.....the bad thing is that i dont use airbrush :tears: :dunno: so im stuck with whatever rattle can looks best....

i know, i know...i need to step my game up wit that paint!!


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 6 2008, 08:18 AM~11272822
> *thanks homies, im thinking maybe Candy Orange or something... ireally want it to POP.
> .....the bad thing is that i dont use airbrush  :tears:  :dunno:  so im stuck with whatever rattle can looks best....
> 
> i know, i know...i need to step my game up wit that paint!!
> *


i use a car gun. you supply paint and its on :0 :0

but it gets kind of expensive pm me if you want bro


----------



## DA_SQUID




----------



## customcoupe68

clean candy green!!


----------



## mcloven

hey famly got new cars but no pics cant find the camra


----------



## customcoupe68

QUICK UPDATE

OR SNEAK PEAK!
BASE COAT:









































AND IM WAITING ON MY 67 DETAIL KIT...


----------



## Linc

:0 nice choice in color! and your tape work is fantastic!! great work!


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 10 2008, 03:18 PM~11307315
> *:0 nice choice in color! and your tape work is fantastic!!  great work!
> *



thanks bro!


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 10 2008, 03:18 PM~11307315
> *:0 nice choice in color! and your tape work is fantastic!!  great work!
> *




the color is Lime Gold as the base, with Transparent Candy Grape sprayed over the Lime Gold. ive never done it before, but the colors are very vivid and brite!! i will have better DIGI pics when i get off work


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 10 2008, 11:18 AM~11307315
> *:0 nice choice in color! and your tape work is fantastic!!  great work!
> *


x-2... when u gonna get your homies off their asses


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2008, 03:41 PM~11307451
> *x-2... when u gonna get your homies off their asses
> *




LOL


----------



## low4oshow

sup fam.and custom that 68 is lookin clean :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68

Thanks mane


----------



## mcloven

roll call where my homies at


----------



## customcoupe68

Ryan*here


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 10 2008, 03:56 PM~11307208
> *QUICK UPDATE
> 
> OR SNEAK PEAK!
> BASE COAT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND IM WAITING ON MY 67 DETAIL KIT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice homie,nice paint work
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Aug 11 2008, 09:53 AM~11313606
> *very nice homie,nice paint work
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




thanks homie!


----------



## customcoupe68




----------



## DA_SQUID

very nice

anybody else got a ps3? :cheesy:


----------



## customcoupe68

thanks bro, and Nope.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2008, 02:41 PM~11307451
> *x-2... when u gonna get your homies off their asses
> *


"my homies"!? off who's asses? :dunno: 

what are you refering to?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

that 67 looks real good coupe


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 11 2008, 10:53 AM~11313967
> *that 67 looks real good coupe
> *




preciate it homeboy, i need to send some parts off to be chrome plated like you big boss


----------



## low4oshow

tha closes thing you will get to chrome without sendin stuff out is ,if you spray tha parts with a gloss black then go over that with some silver matalic.will work great :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 11 2008, 02:47 PM~11315942
> *tha closes thing you will get to chrome without sendin stuff out is ,if you spray tha parts with a gloss black then go over that with some silver matalic.will work great  :thumbsup:
> *




hmm... thanks for the tip!!


----------



## customcoupe68

here a couple update pics homies


----------



## DA_SQUID

oh yeah








on this :0 :0 :0


----------



## customcoupe68

nice, working lambos?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 11 2008, 06:11 AM~11313722
> *"my homies"!?  off who's asses?  :dunno:
> 
> what are you refering to?
> *


the rest of his club


----------



## customcoupe68

ive only heard from a couple people since i started LOL o well...


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 11 2008, 10:09 PM~11320974
> *the rest of his club
> *


i still dont get it! whos club are you talking about and whos homies need to get in check!? :dunno: PM me, lets not whore this topic with this shit.  :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

look what my little brother did :0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## edd713

:rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rant:


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 :ugh: :around: "AINT NOBODY SEEN SHIT RITE?!?!..."


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 13 2008, 12:49 AM~11331022
> *:0  :ugh:  :around: "AINT NOBODY SEEN SHIT RITE?!?!..."
> *




this thread is dead...

i guess imma have to fly Solo or sumthin..


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 16 2008, 06:54 AM~11358035
> *this thread is dead...
> 
> i guess imma have to fly Solo or sumthin..
> *


I WAS TALKIN ABOUT THE KID THAT BROKE THE SCREEN, IF I BROKE IT THATS WHATI WOULD BE THINKIN- "AINT NOBODY SEEN SHIT RITE"....ITS A QUOTE FROM BIG PUN'S OLD CD IF YOU HEARD IT IT WOULD BE FUNNY AS HELL :uh:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 12 2008, 07:34 PM~11327477
> *look what my little brother did  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 16 2008, 08:54 AM~11358035
> *this thread is dead...
> 
> i guess imma have to fly Solo or sumthin..
> *



it aint dead homie


----------



## MTX686

Thats what happens when you put a tv on the floor lol


----------



## [email protected]

anybody seen dade county?


----------



## Mexicali

lol


----------



## low4oshow

sup fam,we should be comin back hard.so dont think this is dead. :0 :0 uffin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 18 2008, 07:00 AM~11370289
> *sup fam,we should be comin back hard.so dont think this is dead. :0  :0  uffin:
> *


oh shit back to school in a week :angry: :angry: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## low4oshow

i been in schoo for 3 so far :angry: :angry:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 17 2008, 01:56 AM~11362885
> *anybody seen dade county?
> *


----------



## 8-Ball

aight yall its been a minute so here it goes its a '48 Ford Delux Convertible im calling it Gangstalicious but maybe not i dont kno bout the name yet.
but its black body with black floor and white uptop and white boot and white guts havent decided on wheather to give it the stock rims to keep it all og or go with spokes. hope yall like and yea im back in the game i got everything straightened out i needed to take care of family wise now its time to show my family on here i still got it.
























yes a white frame


----------



## 8-Ball

any and all comments or suggestions thanks and dropped i talked to dade earlier on da phone ill tell him u lookin fo him.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 19 2008, 06:34 AM~11380139
> *i been in schoo for 3 so far  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

2 days..well one actually not counting today...tomorows the last day of summer :tears: :tears: 

its cool tho cuz jr high got some BANGIN chicks...


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 19 2008, 05:43 PM~11385547
> *2 days..well one actually not counting today...tomorows the last day of summer :tears: :tears:
> 
> its cool tho cuz jr high got some BANGIN chicks...
> *


no like high school :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i no cuz....2 yrs ill be there...[well technically 1 but 8th and 9th are in one skool here]


----------



## customcoupe68

**** WORK IN PROGRESS*******


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 19 2008, 06:44 PM~11384884
> *any and all comments or suggestions thanks and dropped i talked to dade earlier on da phone ill tell him u lookin fo him.
> *



thanks bro.


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 19 2008, 04:24 PM~11384702
> *aight yall its been a minute so here it goes its a '48 Ford Delux Convertible im calling it Gangstalicious but maybe not i dont kno bout the name yet.
> but its black body with black floor and white uptop and white boot and white guts havent decided on wheather to give it the stock rims to keep it all og or go with spokes. hope yall like and yea im back in the game i got everything straightened out i needed to take care of family wise now its time to show my family on here i still got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes a white frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think you sould go with the wires,and Gangstalicious would be a great name for it.Maybe add a pinstripe here and there(nothin over the top)and maybe some chrome bmf for the outside.Gold for some of the motor parts and chrome and gold for the chasis


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 19 2008, 12:24 PM~11384702
> *aight yall its been a minute so here it goes its a '48 Ford Delux Convertible im calling it Gangstalicious but maybe not i dont kno bout the name yet.
> but its black body with black floor and white uptop and white boot and white guts havent decided on wheather to give it the stock rims to keep it all og or go with spokes. hope yall like and yea im back in the game i got everything straightened out i needed to take care of family wise now its time to show my family on here i still got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes a white frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FAT whites with stock wheels laid frame


----------



## low4oshow

:0 :0


----------



## dade county

sup nigros :biggrin: 


im bak online and ive been busy with a few builds , naw ya boy ,aint been slackin nor did he quit ,im back fuckers ,i see yall aint been doin shit ,page five you fukers need to get on yall job ,my mother n law has my cam ,so the few pics that i display will be frum my cell  nuggas


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i knew you'd be back


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 11 2008, 12:13 AM~11572930
> *sup nigros  :biggrin:
> im bak online and ive been busy with a few builds , naw ya boy ,aint been slackin nor did he quit ,im back fuckers ,i see yall aint been doin shit ,page five  you  fukers need to get on yall job ,my mother n law has my cam ,so the few pics that i display will be frum my cell   nuggas
> *




WUD UP HOMIE........................?

WHERES THE REST OF THE CLUB?


----------



## low4oshow

sup foo.ima give ya a call ...


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 10 2008, 11:14 PM~11572947
> *i knew you'd be back
> *



lol yea boy i had to switch internet providers my old one one was playin games


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2008, 11:28 PM~11573104
> *WUD UP HOMIE........................?
> 
> WHERES THE REST OF THE CLUB?
> *


dawg hit me up


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 11 2008, 07:33 AM~11574540
> *sup foo.ima give ya a call ...
> *


when ?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

anyone in here still building besides dade?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 11 2008, 06:23 PM~11579138
> *anyone in here still building besides dade?
> *



lol i think so 8ball is that i kno of


----------



## dade county

ok i got a problem you see my wife slash witch asked me to loan her mother my cam ,and i told her if i do that i wont see it agin ,well i went to her house to retrieve my cam and b4 i could get out the door my wife slash witch told my daughter (i think you should tell him now ) my darling angel lost my cam ,little witch ,so my my had told her to not say anything till i ask for it ,pair of witches i tell you so im camless now thanks to the lovely witches in my life ,my wife said sell get me another one tomarrow ,wich one should i get


----------



## rollinoldskoo

as long as it has a macro function homie


----------



## spikekid999

i got a panasonic dmc-lz8 and it works pretty good


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2008, 06:22 PM~11580119
> *as long as it has a macro function homie
> *


X 2


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2008, 09:22 PM~11580119
> *as long as it has a macro function homie
> *



X-3,4,5 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 11 2008, 06:49 PM~11579749
> *ok i got a problem you see my wife slash witch asked me to loan her mother my cam ,and i told her if i do that i wont see it agin ,well i went to her house to retrieve my cam and b4 i could get out the door my wife slash witch told my daughter (i think you should tell him now ) my darling angel lost my cam ,little witch ,so my my had told her to not say anything till i ask for it ,pair of witches i tell you so im camless now thanks to the lovely witches in my life ,my wife said sell get me another one tomarrow ,wich one should i get
> *


english please :0


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 12 2008, 01:59 PM~11586143
> *english please :0
> *



if you cant read that you need to go back to school and if you do go to school then instead of building then you should study your grammer homie :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 11 2008, 06:49 PM~11579749
> *ok i got a problem you see my wife slash witch asked me to loan her mother my cam ,and i told her if i do that i wont see it agin ,well i went to her house to retrieve my cam and b4 i could get out the door my wife slash witch told my daughter (i think you should tell him now ) my darling angel lost my cam ,little witch ,so my my had told her to not say anything till i ask for it ,pair of witches i tell you so im camless now thanks to the lovely witches in my life ,my wife said sell get me another one tomarrow ,wich one should i get
> *





witches.... lol... :no: :no:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 12 2008, 02:59 PM~11586143
> *english please :0
> *


sup foo


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 11 2008, 05:49 PM~11579749
> *ok i got a problem you see my wife slash witch asked me to loan her mother my cam ,and i told her if i do that i wont see it agin ,well i went to her house to retrieve my cam and b4 i could get out the door my wife slash witch told my daughter (i think you should tell him now ) my darling angel lost my cam ,little witch ,so my my had told her to not say anything till i ask for it ,pair of witches i tell you so im camless now thanks to the lovely witches in my life ,my wife said sell get me another one tomarrow ,wich one should i get
> *


I feel like I can actually say now that I've been to the ghetto...just after reading that......

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I wanna see some update from you homie...been a while.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 12 2008, 01:20 PM~11586316
> *if you cant read that you need to go back to school and if you do go to school then instead of building then you should study your grammer homie  :biggrin:
> *


slash =/ GOTCHA NOW


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 12 2008, 03:20 PM~11586316
> *if you cant read that you need to go back to school and if you do go to school then instead of building then you should study your grammer homie  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your a fool :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 12 2008, 05:22 PM~11587752
> *slash =/ GOTCHA NOW
> *


  

wutz gud witcha pimp


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 12 2008, 05:12 PM~11587666
> *I feel like I can actually say now that I've been to the ghetto...just after reading that......
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I wanna see some update from you homie...been a while.
> *


naw u aint been to the ghetto wit dis wun lol 



i would have sum pics but as you read ,out of the ghetto files lol i dont have a cam at the moment thanks to those witches of mine ,but i got 300$ on my next one now, so ill go to walmart and behave badly, poke fun at a few custermers antagonize the cashiers,and belittle the management ,all while i pick out a cam


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 12 2008, 05:38 PM~11587898
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: your a fool :biggrin:
> *



naaaa im retarded


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 12 2008, 07:02 PM~11588072
> *naw u aint been to the ghetto wit dis wun lol
> i would have sum pics but as you read ,out of the ghetto files lol i dont have a cam at the moment thanks to those witches of mine ,but i got 300$ on my next one now, so ill go to walmart and behave badly, poke fun at a few custermers antagonize the cashiers,and belittle the management ,all while i pick out a cam
> *



I DO THAT WHEN I GO THERE TO BUY SHIT PAPER!


----------



## dade county

i hate walmart they got shity cams in stock and good ones out of stock ,im goin to wait till next week and go to best buy ,my witch got me for sum $ since i didnt get a cam 200$ set back :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

shit homie i paid $99 for mine


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 12 2008, 10:41 PM~11589636
> *i hate walmart they got shity cams in stock and good ones out of stock ,im goin to wait till next week and go to best buy ,my witch got me for sum $ since i didnt get a cam 200$ set back  :angry:
> *




man i paid 100 bills for mine........... its by far not the best, but it gets the job done!

as long as it has a marco (the little flower ) on it......... your straight bro


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 12 2008, 09:45 PM~11589659
> *shit homie i paid $99 for mine
> *


 it didnt matter the price i checked out a few cams and the ones wit marco was sold out and what was left was some 7 pixels cams im trying to go up not stay in the same spot ,feel me ,10 pixels is fine ,i saw 3 that were 12 pixels and they didnt have a marco setting ,or my retarded ass couldnt find it amunxt the gismos and gadjets that were on the frikken thing :angry: the one i realy wanted was the nikkon coolpix but they were sold out ,buk fiddy shit was tight ,so im still cam less


----------



## rollinoldskoo

mine is a 5.0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 12 2008, 09:54 PM~11589748
> *it didnt matter the price i checked out a few cams and the ones wit marco was sold out and what was left was some 7 pixels cams im trying to go up not stay in the same spot ,feel me ,10 pixels is fine  ,i saw 3 that were 12 pixels and they didnt have a marco setting ,or my retarded ass couldnt find it amunxt the gismos and gadjets that were on the frikken thing  :angry: the one i realy wanted was the nikkon coolpix but they were sold out ,buk fiddy shit was tight ,so im still cam less
> *



even in Ebonics Dade these arn't even words ! Maybe that explains why you cant find a cam with MICRO ! You need to look for a flower on the on off switch ! I think you lookin for weed leaf instead ! LOL!  :420:


----------



## spikekid999

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

my cam has a sepreat button for the macro. id take a pic of it, but its kind hard to take a pic of the cam lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 12 2008, 10:01 PM~11589806
> *even  in  Ebonics  Dade  these arn't even  words  !    Maybe  that  explains  why  you  cant  find  a  cam with  MICRO </span> !  You  need  to  look  for  a  flower  on  the  on  off switch  !  I think  you lookin  for  weed  leaf  instead  !  LOL!  :420:
> *





<span style=\'color:red\'>well i wouldnt find this word ,on a cam lol. i found the right cam but it was sold out and buk fiddy is one hundred and fifty dollars in caucasion :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

I think MINI ment MACRO.


----------



## [email protected]

i think dade ment 150


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i think none of this shit matters uffin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 14 2008, 12:29 AM~11596716
> *i think none of this shit matters  uffin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dade county

ok homies ,this is frum my cell and this is a quick build that im doin jus a mock up but its the stance im goin wit ,


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

we _ want more pics o that 65 homie_


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 13 2008, 10:47 PM~11596872
> *ok homies ,this is frum my cell and this is a quick build that im doin jus a mock up but its the stance im goin wit ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Me likes.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 13 2008, 11:17 PM~11597115
> *:biggrin: Me likes.
> *


You Would... :biggrin: :biggrin: Getto Ass..... :biggrin: :biggrin: jk


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 13 2008, 11:19 PM~11597133
> *You Would...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Getto Ass.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  jk
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 14 2008, 12:27 AM~11597169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## low4oshow

bowlin ball homie uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 14 2008, 12:14 PM~11598769
> *bowlin ball homie  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


yea


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 14 2008, 11:14 AM~11598769
> *bowlin ball homie  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *



plastic wrap?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 14 2008, 04:56 PM~11600180
> *plastic wrap?
> *


naw plastic fruit bag


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 13 2008, 11:27 PM~11597169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Anyway wusup dade dat elco look hot. you gon' match the dust covers behind the wheel too?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 14 2008, 05:14 PM~11600255
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Anyway wusup dade  dat elco look hot. you gon' match the dust covers behind the wheel too?
> *



yup im gud pimp jus chilaxin i did sum foil on it this mornin i need to find a motor for it ,i aint puttin that v6 in it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol dade i just remembered, did u ever figure out what u wanted for those 1301-2s?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 14 2008, 05:45 PM~11600428
> *lol dade i just remembered, did u ever figure out what u wanted for those 1301-2s?
> *



the chorme and gold set ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yupp.


----------



## dade county

sum outside pics of the elco


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 14 2008, 05:50 PM~11600460
> *yupp.
> *



oh they goin on sumthin  mayb a 67 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

U BUTTHEAD!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 14 2008, 06:06 PM~11600580
> *U BUTTHEAD!
> *



lol i kno aint i :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol u knew what car i wanted them for ddnt you?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 14 2008, 07:11 PM~11600973
> *lol u knew what car i wanted them for ddnt you?
> *



the 67?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hehe yeah and thats why u said u was gonna put them on A 67.... :scrutinize:


----------



## mcloven

looking good dade


----------



## rollinoldskoo

that elco would look sick as fuck on some black dish 1113s :0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

halloween elco... im waintin on october to roll around...:biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

SWEET ELCO :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 14 2008, 08:53 PM~11601221
> *SWEET ELCO :thumbsup:
> *



X-2


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 14 2008, 07:46 PM~11601174
> *that elco would look sick as fuck on some black dish 1113s :0 :0
> *



it would wouldnt it ,well the reason i didnt go wit the lolo luk is cause i dont have pumps, dumps ,ect otherwise id drop that fuker ,on its ass ,im lookin for a set tho i got 3 more elcos to build :biggrin: ,7 67s and a speacial 64 :biggrin: so i need switch werk for all these builds and includeing the 65 impy oh by the way thanks for the positive comments you guys


----------



## low4oshow

damn homie,tha elco came out clean as fuck....


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 15 2008, 06:41 PM~11609439
> *damn homie,tha elco came out clean as fuck....
> *



thanks homie and to think i havent slapped clear on it yet


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

****cough****cough****65 impy****cough****cough****


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 15 2008, 06:45 PM~11609475
> *****cough****cough****65 impy****cough****cough****
> *



lmao yous a fool


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

[/QUOTE]
Who is that in that chair?


----------



## DA_SQUID

>


Who is that in that chair?
[/quote]
:0 :0 :0 

im gettin my comp back todya :cheesy: :cheesy: pics on teh way when i get home :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

idk homie she was eyeballin me , but she wasnt my type ,bad body, and too close to home


----------



## dade county

>


Who is that in that chair?
[/quote]


thats a danm shame all you fukers see is a bad bodied fat bich in a chair , :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> Who is that in that chair?


thats a danm shame all you fukers see is a bad bodied fat bich in a chair , :angry: :biggrin:
[/quote]


lol 4real!! i didnt even notice that thing


----------



## dade county

> thats a danm shame all you fukers see is a bad bodied fat bich in a chair , :angry: :biggrin:


lol 4real!! i didnt even notice that thing
[/quote]
lol


----------



## DA_SQUID

wahoo computer is back


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 16 2008, 06:33 PM~11618761
> *wahoo computer is back
> *



yea boy post sum pics *****


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 16 2008, 05:56 PM~11619010
> *yea boy post sum pics *****
> *


impi #1








impi #2
















impi #3









thats what i've been workin on while my computer was done :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MTX686

very cool impala!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Sep 16 2008, 06:02 PM~11619081
> *very cool impala!!!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

impi #2








How did you do those lambo hinges and do they work like real ones?


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> *dade county,Sep 16 2008, 01:27 PM~11616689
> 
> thats a danm shame all you fukers see is a bad bodied fat bich in a chair , :angry:  :biggrin:*


i noticed the elco first :cheesy: but the fat bitch second  the reason why she was eyeballing you because she think your taking mugshots of her


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by 87regal_n_cali_@Sep 16 2008, 07:34 PM~11619953
> *impi #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you do those lambo hinges and do they work like real ones?
> *


pop out no  open yes :0


----------



## ElRafa

Looks good Guys


----------



## DA_SQUID




----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 22 2008, 06:55 PM~11668522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sweet me likes


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 22 2008, 04:55 PM~11668522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID

thanks guys 

really simple build.

impi numba 3


----------



## low4oshow

daaaaaammmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnn homie,that impala(s) is clean. :0 :0


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 22 2008, 05:55 PM~11668522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: Aw damn man thats sick as fuck,what kind of paint did you used and is it in a can?man everything looks right on that man good job :0 that 4 lookin good to homie nice color to go with keep up that great work


----------



## low4oshow

^
^
^
ima hit ya up today.....


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by 87regal_n_cali+Sep 23 2008, 04:51 AM~11673347-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: Aw damn man thats sick as fuck,what kind of paint did you used and is it in a can?man everything looks right on that man good job :0 that 4 lookin good to homie nice color to go with keep up that great work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> its candy necterine over a silver base . its car paint by the way tho.
> 
> thanks for lookin yall :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-low4oshow_@Sep 22 2008, 09:54 PM~11671508
> *daaaaaammmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnn homie,that impala(s) is clean.  :0  :0
> *


thanks bro


----------



## low4oshow

:0 :0 :|


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 23 2008, 05:34 PM~11681273
> *:0  :0  :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what a disgrace and waste of those wheels..... :angry:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 23 2008, 09:41 PM~11681358
> *what a disgrace and waste of those wheels.....  :angry:
> *



:nono: :nono: 


those are nice wheels though.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:angry:  :guns: :nono:


----------



## [email protected]

yes sir!


how bout you send them to me............ ill make sure they dont end up on a die cast :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

those are temps.im getin some all gold pegas....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 23 2008, 11:45 PM~11681414
> *those are temps.im getin some all gold pegas....
> *



im glad you said that, and put some foil on that bitch :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 23 2008, 05:43 PM~11681385
> *:nono:  :nono:
> those are nice wheels though.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


exactly.... those are $50 mando wheels on a $10 diecast.... :uh:


----------



## low4oshow

why is everyone jumpin.i just got that bitch.wanted to see what it looked like.and wtf.yall actin like people cant buy them wheels....


dropped,its prolly gonna get graphics,candy then foil.


----------



## low4oshow

its just 50 dollars


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 23 2008, 09:52 PM~11681502
> *its just 50 dollars
> *



50 bucks for one set is a lot... :uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 23 2008, 08:52 PM~11681502
> *its just 50 dollars
> *


damn like that huh :uh:


----------



## dade county

sup ******


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 24 2008, 05:55 PM~11689500
> *sup ******
> *


omfg at your avi :wow: :wow: :wow: bigger pic ***** :angry:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 24 2008, 06:56 PM~11689512
> *omfg at your avi :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  bigger pic ***** :angry:
> *




lol ok ill pm it to you


----------



## dade county

pm sent


----------



## low4oshow

lol,yall some foos. uffin:
what you up to chris


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 24 2008, 07:42 PM~11689987
> *lol,yall some foos. uffin:
> what you up to chris
> *



im gud pimpin ,j told you wusup


----------



## low4oshow

naaa


----------



## dade county

sup fools


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 24 2008, 08:33 AM~11686308
> *damn like that huh :uh:
> *


mom and dad bought it for him


----------



## low4oshow

wtf foo.whats yo damn problem.why you hatin cuz you can't spend 
some little bread like that.i buy my own shit.you need to keep 
your damn comments to your self,instead of gettin online and
tryin to start some bull like this.you know you actin like a lil bitch
right now.you need to get tha hell off tha computer and go out 
and make some real money. :machinegun:


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DA_SQUID

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 28 2008, 05:27 PM~11721044
> *wtf foo.whats yo damn problem.why you hatin cuz you can't spend
> some little bread like that.i buy my own shit.you need to keep
> your damn comments to your self,instead of gettin online and
> tryin to start some bull like this.you know you actin like a lil bitch
> right now.you need to get tha hell off tha computer and go out
> and make some real money.  :machinegun:
> *



this dude smoked your cusin right in front of you! now we just gonna go in there and smoke these fools, you down or what??? quote: o-dogg :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 28 2008, 03:27 PM~11721044
> *wtf foo.whats yo damn problem.why you hatin cuz you can't spend
> some little bread like that.i buy my own shit.you need to keep
> your damn comments to your self,instead of gettin online and
> tryin to start some bull like this.you know you actin like a lil bitch
> right now.you need to get tha hell off tha computer and go out
> and make some real money.  :machinegun:
> *


not starting shit, but RO is a grown man... he makes the cheddar, but hes got a familia and children, extra cash dont come and go like that hombre.


----------



## low4oshow

homie i have 3 sisters and a brother that i take care of. uffin:


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 29 2008, 06:25 AM~11725906
> *homie i have 3 sisters and a brother that i take care of. uffin:
> *


no no no i think you mean your parents


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 29 2008, 02:25 AM~11725906
> *homie i have 3 sisters and a brother that i take care of. uffin:
> *


***** stop frontin.... u told me in yahoo your moms and pops bought it for u  kids gotta act all hard nowadays :uh: too much video games


----------



## low4oshow

wtf ,now thats a damn lie.what did i exactly tell you??


----------



## dade county

sup ******


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by 87regal_n_cali_@Oct 1 2008, 02:50 AM~11746786
> *no no no i think you mean your parents
> *


monte man,WTF you talking bout :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

WHOA havnt heard those two words in the same sentence for a while now! :0


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 1 2008, 06:09 PM~11752668
> *monte man,WTF you talking bout :uh:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## low4oshow

sup chris


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 1 2008, 06:10 PM~11752682
> *sup chris
> *



wutz gud homie


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by low4oshow+Oct 1 2008, 06:10 PM~11752682-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup chris
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dade county_@Oct 1 2008, 06:11 PM~11752694
> *wutz gud homie
> *


 :0 so thats your name! :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 1 2008, 06:20 PM~11752790
> *:0 so thats your name! :biggrin:
> *




:nono:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 1 2008, 07:20 PM~11752790
> *:0 so thats your name! :biggrin:
> *


^nope


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 1 2008, 06:20 PM~11752790
> *:0 so thats your name! :biggrin:
> *



i actually have 6 names,daddy ,my kids call me ,gator ,da goons call me ,syco,fools in the city kno me as,dade county ,lil kno me as,and @#[email protected] my mama named me :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

we should build a club car thats resin and everybody pitch in and commit. ill cover paint :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wutz gud homiez :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2008, 07:40 PM~11796388
> *wutz gud homiez  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what u got in the works now man?


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2008, 07:42 PM~11796409
> *what u got in the works now man?
> *


just this
got bored sunday and cut the back door out.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

cool..... gonna fill the rear with a custom stereo?


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2008, 07:47 PM~11796470
> *cool..... gonna fill the rear with a custom stereo?
> *


i think so. i have to surf around and get some ideas


----------



## low4oshow

damn thats a nice tail light


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 6 2008, 04:05 PM~11796685
> *damn thats a nice tail light
> *



whats new from you? :scrutinize:


----------



## low4oshow

secrets :| :|


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 7 2008, 07:49 AM~11800021
> *secrets :|  :|
> *



lol me too :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

think i know what :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 2 2008, 08:20 PM~11764037
> *we should build a club car thats resin and everybody pitch in and commit. ill cover paint :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


im down i got a resin 2dr big body we can use.
by the way whats up yall my bad been gone personal shit but i should be straight now besides having the flu and finding out that i have bronchites or how ever its spelled. its a model show coming up on the 25th so hopefully i will get 2 of my big bodies done by then that are already started and the 48 ford. so whats been goin on with yall.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 7 2008, 05:27 PM~11804400
> *im down i got a resin 2dr big body we can use.
> by the way whats up yall my bad been gone personal shit but i should be straight now besides having the flu and finding out that i have bronchites or how ever its spelled. its a model show coming up on the 25th so hopefully i will get 2 of my big bodies done by then that are already started and the 48 ford. so whats been goin on with yall.
> *



OH YOU KNO THE USUAL SHIT TALKIN ,and pretending to build


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 7 2008, 06:33 PM~11805459
> *OH YOU KNO THE USUAL SHIT TALKIN ,and pretending to build
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 7 2008, 07:47 PM~11805578
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

lol.


----------



## Diamond502

:wave:


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 7 2008, 04:27 PM~11804400
> *im down i got a resin 2dr big body we can use.
> by the way whats up yall my bad been gone personal shit but i should be straight now besides having the flu and finding out that i have bronchites or how ever its spelled. its a model show coming up on the 25th so hopefully i will get 2 of my big bodies done by then that are already started and the 48 ford. so whats been goin on with yall.
> *


you ship out yet?


----------



## low4oshow

^
^
^
:nono:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 23 2008, 08:34 PM~11681273
> *:0  :0  :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hmm I wonder what these rims would look like on that lincoln.. :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow

nice as hell :biggrin: a homie when do you get home,been trying to reach ya


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 8 2008, 08:14 PM~11817570
> *nice as hell :biggrin: a homie when do you get home,been trying to reach ya
> *



pretty late....like 10:30 pm but Im off friday  . How that '58 lookin? :cheesy:


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 8 2008, 06:49 AM~11809933
> *^
> ^
> ^
> :nono:
> *


WTF is that suppose to mean?i can't post here,he hasn't sunt me my shit so im askin for it and if you got a problem with it we can handle this in the fuckin pms :uh:


----------



## low4oshow

^
^
this boy just dont know when to stop :loco: :loco:


----------



## DA_SQUID

:0 

oh wait what am i doin on lil. im supposed to be gettin ready fro school:roflmao:


----------



## low4oshow

lol when you schoo start


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 9 2008, 07:30 AM~11820231
> *lol when you schoo start
> *


10:15 today central time :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

whats crackin fellas? :wave:


----------



## low4oshow

damn


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 9 2008, 09:37 AM~11820265
> *damn
> *




:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 9 2008, 07:36 AM~11820261
> *whats crackin fellas?    :wave:
> *


not my paint i hope :dunno: 


naw whats up bro :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 9 2008, 09:40 AM~11820278
> *not my paint i hope  :dunno:
> naw whats up bro :cheesy:
> *



aint that the truth!

man i wish i could get a day or two of some nice weather up here so i can paint something already! im itchin :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 9 2008, 08:36 AM~11820261
> *whats crackin fellas?    :wave:
> *



sup homie ,


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 9 2008, 09:36 AM~11820261
> *whats crackin fellas?    :wave:
> *


sup ,what you up to


----------



## grouperdon

whats up with dade county think again I never give ever give up call before i explode on you do you really want to see a crazy m/f like me in your worst fucking nightmare call and give me my model car now today you rewally fucked yourself do't make it worst


----------



## DA_SQUID

them fightin words :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :yes:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by grouperdon_@Oct 10 2008, 05:21 PM~11833262
> *whats up with dade county think again  I never give ever give up  call before i explode on you do you really want to see a crazy m/f like me in your worst fucking nightmare call and give me my model car now today you rewally fucked yourself do't make it worst
> *



you kno wea i work at bring it buddy


----------



## Diamond502

:0


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 1 2008, 05:09 PM~11752668
> *monte man,WTF you talking bout :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

sup famliy


----------



## 8-Ball

nothin bout to post pics of the 48 once they finish uploading to photobucket.


----------



## 8-Ball

here are some pics of it before it goes to the show in a few hours sorry fo the shitty pics cameras on the charger had to take these with my cell. what yall think good or bad oh yea and the qtip is in the car so that the glue could set on the stearing wheel.lol
























thanks fo looking and plz comment good or bad i can take it ima big boy. lol


----------



## julian blea

looks good 8 but u should of mixed sum black with the int..??


----------



## 8-Ball

i thought bout that after i got to the point i took those pics and alot of other ideas but after the show i can always tear it down and rebuild it. thanks lil homie


----------



## julian blea

che my nikka..but it looks good black is my fave colore...my truck is black with the blacked out lights..bad ass colore tho..


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 25 2008, 04:06 AM~11969258
> *here are some pics of it before it goes to the show in a few hours sorry fo the shitty pics cameras on the charger had to take these with my cell. what yall think good or bad oh yea and the qtip is in the car so that the glue could set on the stearing wheel.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks fo looking and plz comment good or bad i can take it ima big boy. lol
> *



thats sexy :biggrin: ,


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 24 2008, 11:26 PM~11969276
> *i thought bout that after i got to the point i took those pics and alot of other ideas but after the show i can always tear it down and rebuild it. thanks lil homie
> *


fuck no... keep it as is and start a new one.... be proud of your work homie


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homies


----------



## low4oshow

looks good foo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 25 2008, 03:17 PM~11971834
> *fuck no... keep it as is and start a new one.... be proud of your work homie
> *



:yes: x2 its clean as is, i think the floor is enough black for the interior but hey


----------



## dade county

a few builds im workin on


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

there lookin pimp style^


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Oct 27 2008, 01:33 AM~11981597
> *there lookin pimp style^
> *


 thanks homie


----------



## 8-Ball

them is hot


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 27 2008, 12:31 AM~11981584
> *a few builds im workin on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





pimpin man


----------



## low4oshow

awwwwww shit :0 :0


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 27 2008, 10:25 PM~11990037
> *awwwwww shit  :0  :0
> *


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 26 2008, 11:31 PM~11981584
> *a few builds im workin on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Dont get me wrong Dade, them two look damn good.......but wuts crackin wit dat MC in the background :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: VERY SWEET BUILDS BRO!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 27 2008, 02:31 AM~11981584
> *a few builds im workin on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



your one sick dude dade. :biggrin: 

these are some old ass rides, but for some reason look bad as fawk with them big wheels!

keep these goin bro......................... me likes :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 28 2008, 01:44 AM~11991998
> * Dont get me wrong Dade, them two look damn good.......but wuts crackin wit dat MC in the background :0
> *


lol its a extra body i got lol its been sitting on my table for a long time ,i cleaned up my table last night ,and that fuker is still there


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 28 2008, 04:12 AM~11992326
> *:biggrin: VERY SWEET BUILDS BRO!!
> *



thank you homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 28 2008, 04:12 AM~11992327
> *your one sick dude dade. :biggrin:
> 
> these are some old ass rides, but for some reason look bad as fawk with them big wheels!
> 
> keep these goin bro......................... me likes :biggrin:
> *




lol sum say that im sick lol, the caddy wich is the first one,and the cord wich is the last two ,i knoticed that the tires (stock)were quite large ,so my brain got to workin (finally)and i thru sum 4s next to them and saw the stocks were a lil bit bigger ,so i said ill try this ,and my wife liked it my daughter liked it ,and my son tryied playing with it ,so i said im gonna go with this


----------



## STREETRACEKING

that old shit look right!


----------



## low4oshow

uhhh ohhhh


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## low4oshow

needs more foil,pinstripes,and clear/wetsand

bad pics,becouse batts were low....


----------



## julian blea

looks fuckin sweet bro...like dat colore and rims..


----------



## customcoupe68

yup


----------



## low4oshow

uffin:


----------



## 8-Ball

look good low hit me up.


----------



## MONTE^MAN^

those cars are ugly


----------



## MONTE^MAN^

i love you guys so mutch......
i just wanted to tell you how gay i am


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by MONTE^MAN^_@Oct 28 2008, 11:50 PM~12001008
> *those cars are ugly
> *


:uh:


----------



## low4oshow

oh wow.dont tell me hes back


----------



## Diamond502

idk who he was to begin with, but i think its someone pretending to be him


----------



## MONTE^MAN^

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 28 2008, 09:07 PM~12001229
> *idk who he was to begin with, but i think its someone pretending to be him
> *



NAA its me bich


----------



## MONTE^MAN^

who wanna wanna slide there man meat in my mangina


----------



## low4oshow

oh wow,now that was just straight up gay. :uh:


----------



## dade county

more updates on the cord 

































im waiting on some decals to compleet the caddy :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


 peanut butter jelly


----------



## PINK86REGAL

STR8 up DADE is the only one that keeps this model club goin!!


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 Thats a cool as ride!! what is it? :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

wit a baseball bat


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Oct 29 2008, 12:36 PM~12005674-->
> 
> 
> 
> STR8 up DADE is the only one that keeps this model club goin!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bro i jus build and work ,now i got laid off ,more building :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHR1S619_@Oct 29 2008, 12:36 PM~12005676
> *:0 Thats a cool as ride!! what is it? :biggrin:
> *


its name is cord by monogram its a old ass kit


----------



## dade county

after clear (i need a better camra yall this fuker is sweet )


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 28 2008, 10:38 PM~12000056
> *uhhh ohhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: VERY SWEET BRO


----------



## low4oshow

uffin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 29 2008, 09:18 PM~12007112
> *after clear (i need a better camra yall this fuker is sweet )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Real nice dade............. :biggrin: Great color


----------



## low4oshow

obama won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 5 2008, 12:21 AM~12064269
> *obama won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



yea he did time to paint the white house black if not black trim


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 5 2008, 01:38 AM~12067247
> *yea he did time to paint the white house black if not black trim
> *


Is that a "COLORED", joke???????????????????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped+Oct 28 2008, 06:07 PM~12001229-->
> 
> 
> 
> idk who he was to begin with, but *i think its someone pretending to be him*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure seems like it....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Oct 29 2008, 07:36 AM~12005674
> *STR8 up DADE is the only one that keeps this model club goin!!
> *


 :werd: all the other BUILDERS left this club....


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 5 2008, 04:57 AM~12067302
> *Is that a "COLORED", joke???????????????????
> *



yea :biggrin: nothing personal or racist


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 5 2008, 02:40 AM~12067360
> *yea  :biggrin:  nothing personal or racist
> *


Yup, don't want to make "THOSE" people angry.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 5 2008, 05:47 AM~12067375
> *Yup, don't want to make "THOSE" people angry.
> *



i kno


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Oct 29 2008, 11:36 AM~12005674-->
> 
> 
> 
> STR8 up DADE is the only one that keeps this model club goin!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Nov 5 2008, 03:39 AM~12067359
> * :werd:  all the other BUILDERS left this club....
> *


ok first off just because everyone that is in this club doesnt all post in this topic doesnt mean that we arent building. no offense to my daw dade at all but if yall look some of low4oshow mcc's members have there own thread and they post there cars in there. so just because yall only pay attention to this main thread for low4oshow and only see dades builds doesnt mean that other members arent building trust me. and again my appologize if i stepped on anyones toes but how bout yall do some research before yall make comments like that. thats all i have to say bout this subject. cause yall never check out julian bleas threads or da squids threads. and there in this club there building me and low4oshow we in this club we building yes at a slower pace but guess what no matter how slow or how fast you build its still building. but everyone is intitled to there own opinion.
and the other members of this club that build also my bad if i forget yall names but yall kno who yall are.


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 28 2008, 10:05 PM~12001205
> *oh wow.dont tell me hes back
> *


no thats you because we had a disagreement and so on.Besides i know that ain't me because my net if cut off so stop pretending thats me and build something :uh: And i saw your sig,no you have it backwasds i have respect for tha mcba and im not saying fuck the low4oshow mcc but there's no need to make a account saying thats me  im cool with everybody here so there's no need to start anything on here


----------



## low4oshow

thats not me.on tha real.im not startin nothin if you feelin offenced(spell check)


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 5 2008, 10:38 AM~12069726
> *ok first off just because everyone that is in this club doesnt all post in this topic doesnt mean that we arent building. no offense to my daw dade at all but if yall look some of low4oshow mcc's members have there own thread and they post there cars in there. so just because yall only pay attention to this main thread for low4oshow and only see dades builds doesnt mean that other members arent building trust me. and again my appologize if i stepped on anyones toes but how bout yall do some research before yall make comments like that. thats all i have to say bout this subject. cause yall never check out julian bleas threads or da squids threads. and there in this club there building me and low4oshow we in this club we building yes at a slower pace but guess what no matter how slow or how fast you build its still building. but everyone is intitled to there own opinion.
> and the other members of this club that build also my bad if i forget yall names but yall kno who yall are.
> *



:0 :yes: Well said homie, Da squid stays puttin it down, and every member of ya'll club that I know of is buildin on sumthin....keep up da good werk ya'll


----------



## dade county

thank you


----------



## dade county

heres a few pics of what ive been working on 
65 chevelle


----------



## ElRafa

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

sumore,pics of the chevelle


















































enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

love it! i need some of tham rimes!


----------



## dade county

fairlane progress pics 









thats it greedy fukers :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## slash

nice models homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by slash_@Nov 8 2008, 01:17 AM~12095935
> *nice models homie
> *



nice avitar  


thanks wea in da mia u at homie


----------



## dade county

59 impy not done yet


----------



## dade county

outsyd pics


----------



## [email protected]

:0 looks good home boi :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 13 2008, 03:07 PM~12146185
> *:0  looks good home boi :biggrin:
> *



thanks homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING

i like it even tho i dont like 59


----------



## low4oshow

that shit is smooth :0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

u punk :biggrin:

its lookin good tho..

MAN I NEED SOME 1301S!!!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Man U got SOME BIG THANGS POPPIN RIGHT THERE DADE!! Nice work bro I wanna be like You into EVERYTHING!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING+Nov 13 2008, 03:17 PM~12146282-->
> 
> 
> 
> i like it even tho i dont like 59
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hater :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2008, 09:25 PM~12149634
> *that shit is smooth  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CNDYB[email protected] 13 2008, 10:18 PM~12150169
> *u punk :biggrin:
> 
> its lookin good tho..
> them aint the ones terd chaser :biggrin: thanks homie
> 
> MAN I NEED SOME 1301S!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BiggDeee_@Nov 13 2008, 10:41 PM~12150425
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Man U got SOME BIG THANGS POPPIN RIGHT THERE DADE!! Nice work bro I wanna be like You into EVERYTHING!
> *


thanks ............lol my ole lady sayr the same thing ,into errthing :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 5 2008, 11:41 PM~12077252
> *:0  :yes: Well said homie, Da squid stays puttin it down, and every member of ya'll club that I know of is buildin on sumthin....keep up da good werk ya'll
> *


from time to time when i actually feel like building :0 
nah i got stuff in the works   

lookin good guys keep it up

anybody pick up cod world at war?


----------



## dade county

another one homies ,a lil diffrent frum my norm but i went outsyd the box .......lol but not too far


----------



## STREETRACEKING

like that van [i c u made that 2 carry my crown in] :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: king!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 16 2008, 08:39 PM~12173523
> *like that van [i c u made that 2 carry my crown in] :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin: king!
> *



naw its a place to take your girl :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## STREETRACEKING

yes all the way 2 the bank


----------



## modelsbyroni

BUILDS LOOKIN GREAT, DADE. :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 16 2008, 09:00 PM~12173664
> *BUILDS LOOKIN GREAT, DADE. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 16 2008, 08:57 PM~12173642
> *yes all the way 2 the bank
> *


exactly so she can get me my cash ,pimpin aint easy homie :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

van looks good dade


----------



## low4oshow

x2,hit me up later foo.....


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 16 2008, 09:58 PM~12174141
> *van looks good dade
> *


thanks homie ,and lo fool you cud holla anytime homie


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

lemme get them rims on the soccer van


----------



## 8-Ball

looks nice foo hey low hit me up tonight dawg.
hey blazeum u ever finish the big body all the way?


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

Im not to fuck up ya topic or nothing low4oshow but when you gon send me my money?And again low im sorry for saying that.But anyways nice builds dade and what was that you sunt to my phone?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Nov 17 2008, 10:44 AM~12178569
> *lemme get them rims on the soccer van
> *



make your own homie :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

uffin:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by 87regal_n_cali_@Nov 17 2008, 04:12 PM~12182368
> *Im not to fuck up ya topic or nothing low4oshow but when you gon send me my money?And again low im sorry for saying that.But anyways nice builds dade and what was that you sunt to my phone?
> *


didnt i tell u da business already and movin to da states huh everybody kno dat u da lying bitch monteman so stop frontin. now u bring this tough guy shit into dis topic instead of pmin me or having your mamma callin me but wait i thought ur mom was dead damn must have been another lye and how old are u again 23 or was it 24 damn another lye u only what 15. now see member when u called me bein all tough on the phone and i told u what ima do right. so try ur hardest to member dat convo and now apply it. and to let everyone kno where this is coming from. i sent him his broke ass ls clips back over a two ago and he says that he never got now we all kno his history and we all kno my history on here i have never tried to fuck anybody over on this site or anywhere in my life. now on the other hand we kno how u are notorious for tryin to get over on people or get free shit. and low my bad for bringin heat to the club like this but everybody needs to kno who this dude really is and how he is. and dats dat.


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 17 2008, 11:10 PM~12185571
> *didnt i tell u da business already and movin to da states huh everybody kno dat u da lying bitch monteman so stop frontin. now u bring this tough guy shit into dis topic instead of pmin me or having your mamma callin me but wait i thought ur mom was dead damn must have been another lye and how old are u again 23 or was it 24 damn another lye u only what 15. now see member when u called me bein all tough on the phone and i told u what ima do right. so try ur hardest to member dat convo and now apply it. and to let everyone kno where this is coming from. i sent him his broke ass ls clips back over a two ago and he says that he never got now we all kno his history and we all kno my history on here i have never tried to fuck anybody over on this site or anywhere in my life. now on the other hand we kno how u are notorious for tryin to get over on people or get free shit. and low my bad for bringin heat to the club like this but everybody needs to kno who this dude really is and how he is. and dats dat.
> *


you straight homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 17 2008, 11:10 PM~12185571
> *didnt i tell u da business already and movin to da states huh everybody kno dat u da lying bitch monteman so stop frontin. now u bring this tough guy shit into dis topic instead of pmin me or having your mamma callin me but wait i thought ur mom was dead damn must have been another lye and how old are u again 23 or was it 24 damn another lye u only what 15. now see member when u called me bein all tough on the phone and i told u what ima do right. so try ur hardest to member dat convo and now apply it. and to let everyone kno where this is coming from. i sent him his broke ass ls clips back over a two ago and he says that he never got now we all kno his history and we all kno my history on here i have never tried to fuck anybody over on this site or anywhere in my life. now on the other hand we kno how u are notorious for tryin to get over on people or get free shit. and low my bad for bringin heat to the club like this but everybody needs to kno who this dude really is and how he is. and dats dat.
> *



:0 :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...kmP7B343z5b6Pqd

CHECK OUT THAT VIDEO ITS ONE'A MY HOME GRLS


----------



## BoxCuttyonWire22s

what would it take for me to get down wit yall?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Nov 18 2008, 12:22 AM~12186440
> *http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...kmP7B343z5b6Pqd
> 
> CHECK OUT THAT VIDEO ITS ONE'A MY HOME GRLS
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by BoxCuttyonWire22s_@Nov 18 2008, 01:05 AM~12186896
> *what would it take for me to get down wit yall?
> *



post sum builds and lets see


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Nov 18 2008, 12:22 AM~12186440
> *http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...kmP7B343z5b6Pqd
> 
> CHECK OUT THAT VIDEO ITS ONE'A MY HOME GRLS
> *




better get that bish some doo doo paper for that ass crack mayne, looks dirty :biggrin: 


im j/p homie, but get her some im-plants tho and shes golden


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 17 2008, 01:16 PM~12181274
> *looks nice foo hey low hit me up tonight dawg.
> hey blazeum u ever finish the big body all the way?
> *



WITCH ONE? I GOT A LIMO IM WORKIN ON BUT ITS A PAIN IN THE ASS PLUS FIVE OTHER WHIPS SINE ITZ 40 DEGREEZ IN NYC IM HOMEBOUND...........


----------



## low4oshow

looks good to me :cheesy:


----------



## dade county

fiddy9



















































and my first rig ,
its torn down now bout to do sum foolish shit wit it


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 17 2008, 11:15 PM~12187600
> *better get that bish some doo doo paper for that ass crack mayne, looks dirty :biggrin:
> im j/p homie, but get her some im-plants tho and shes golden
> *



fuck it id hit it none stop!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 20 2008, 01:52 PM~12210397
> *fuck it id hit it none stop!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

now dade u no u hit that little ass lol..


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 20 2008, 02:03 PM~12210511
> *now dade u no u hit that little ass lol..
> *



yep i would ,i dont discriminate i like ,tall,fat, short,skinny ,lil ass, big ass,lil tits,big tits ,cute ,and ugly ,as long as they aint you im straight :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

yall ****** silly lookin gud big homie


----------



## low4oshow

hit me up


----------



## Diamond502

:wave: low4oshow MCC


----------



## low4oshow

sup foo :wow: :|


----------



## Diamond502

nada


----------



## DA_SQUID

coming soon. :0


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 20 2008, 07:17 PM~12213121
> *coming soon. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow:

:thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 20 2008, 04:17 PM~12211628
> *yall ****** silly lookin gud big homie
> *



THANKS HOMIE DID YOU GET THA PIC I SUNT YOU


----------



## 8-Ball

naw ***** maybe if u answered ur phone u wouldve kno by now. lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 20 2008, 11:48 PM~12215859
> *naw ***** maybe if u answered ur phone u wouldve kno by now. lol
> *



lol thats you ,i hear it ringing ,upstairs il get it in a min


----------



## low4oshow

na that was me :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 20 2008, 07:17 PM~12213121
> *coming soon. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right when i saw it forsale it was gone.that was a good price to.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 20 2008, 04:17 PM~12213121
> *coming soon. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


64 IS LOOKING GOOD SQUID.


----------



## low4oshow

tre :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

X4


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 20 2008, 02:16 PM~12210616
> *yep i would ,i dont discriminate i like ,tall,fat, short,skinny ,lil ass, big ass,lil tits,big tits ,cute ,and ugly ,as long as they aint you im straight  :biggrin:
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



wud up fool? you get that shit yet?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 21 2008, 06:53 AM~12218894
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> wud up fool? you get that shit yet?
> *


naw i missed it ,its comeing ups correct,cause i got a miss you tag frum ups ,wit dade on it so im assuming thats it ,the next run is munday around 3:00 so ill be waiting this time :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78




----------



## dade county

hey guys heres my first attemt at foam interior ,let me kno wut yall think 

first fully scratch built gut bucket 


























wit carpet 








perfect fit in body 

















oh lol i did the trunk too


















and it fits perfect 









oh and this is a 70 impala ,wich is going to be black wit gold trim ,everything basically gold lol


----------



## dade county

i forgot to add the mock up stance ,its the look im going for


----------



## Diamond502

fuckin sharp, bro!

gonna make foam seats as well?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 23 2008, 08:34 PM~12237185
> *fuckin sharp, bro!
> 
> gonna make foam seats as well?
> *



yea im jus trying to figer out the type ,design,and pattern once i figer that out ill b building them  

thanks for tha compliment


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 23 2008, 08:42 PM~12237232
> *yea im jus trying to figer out the type ,design,and pattern once i figer that out ill b building them
> 
> thanks for tha compliment
> *


not a problem, homie, cant wait to see


----------



## STREETRACEKING

looks good dade :thumbsup: :thumbsup: u do some a-1 work thats y u working on my crown :biggrin: keep that shit up i got my eye on u.


----------



## low4oshow

good work foo :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 23 2008, 08:19 PM~12237085
> *hey guys heres my first attemt at foam interior ,let me kno wut yall think
> 
> first fully scratch built gut bucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wit carpet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfect fit in body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh lol i did the trunk too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it fits perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and this is a 70 impala ,wich is going to be black wit gold trim ,everything basically gold lol
> *




are you fawkin serious?!?!?!?!?!?! :0 


man hit me up fool!!!


----------



## dade county

thank you homie


----------



## low4oshow

wtf is this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMBPu1AQbD8&feature=related i aint know there was a real club named that i have had this name since 02......


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

dade !!! thats lookin dope


----------



## dade county

but they spelled it rong so we good 


chek this one out 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8pCtypL0DQ&feature=related


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Nov 24 2008, 12:13 PM~12241683
> *dade !!! thats lookin dope
> *



thanks homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL

dade the interior is lookin real good!! where u get the foam at?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 24 2008, 12:39 PM~12241888
> *dade the interior is lookin real good!! where u get the foam at?
> *




x-2


----------



## dade county

here yall go ,i got it frum walmart ,its about 5$ and has sevral colors


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 24 2008, 07:46 PM~12247701
> *here yall go ,i got it frum walmart ,its about 5$ and has sevral colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one? y brown


----------



## dade county

cuz it looks good wit black and gold


----------



## 8-Ball

heres my new caddy project wat yall think.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

i got one ? d's r big boys


----------



## 8-Ball

big boy d's is wat im puttin on it


----------



## STREETRACEKING

thats what im talking about


----------



## julian blea

LOOKS GOOD 8-BALL LIKE THE COLOR..


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homies i got alot of work left to do before its "complete"


----------



## low4oshow

clean....take some mockup pics


----------



## 8-Ball

hey lo0w give me 0a c0alll asapm lil homie


----------



## dyzcustoms

:biggrin: looks good with the top up, nice paint


[/quote]


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i dont like police but i hada add it tom my display case


----------



## 8-Ball

nice build homie


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Nov 27 2008, 10:11 PM~12279098
> *i dont like police but i hada add it tom my display case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don,t like them ether but that a nice build Homie.


----------



## low4oshow

that shit is clean.it looks real to :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

looks good


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 24 2008, 06:23 AM~12241753
> *but they spelled it rong so we good
> chek this one out
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8pCtypL0DQ&feature=related
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## DA_SQUID

got the girl mad at me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :|


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

ANY YOU GUYS BUILDING ANYTHING LATELY


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 2 2008, 01:44 AM~12310093
> *ANY YOU GUYS BUILDING ANYTHING LATELY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes


----------



## low4oshow

:yes:


----------



## 8-Ball

here is a little update will get better pics real soon.
door panels
















dashboard
















steering wheel








so what yall think so far.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 6 2008, 02:32 PM~12353446
> *here is a little update will get better pics real soon.
> door panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dashboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what yall think so far.
> *



Looks good.


----------



## low4oshow

knew it would turn out good.what you use for the dark brown?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hey low, u know a shitload of old rides are gettin together up on the east/west connector tomorrow for a toys 4 tots run..u gonna be able to attend? all the big car clubs of ATL are there for sure.


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks guys i used dark brown testors enamel


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 6 2008, 12:32 PM~12353446
> *here is a little update will get better pics real soon.
> door panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dashboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what yall think so far.
> *



:worship: :worship: SUPER CLEAN HOMIE, I CANT GET ENOUGH OF DEM LACS  







WUSUP LOW....


----------



## Mexicali

hey lux looks good



> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 6 2008, 09:51 PM~12356873
> *:worship:  :worship: SUPER CLEAN HOMIE, I CANT GET ENOUGH OF DEM LACS
> WUSUP LOW....
> *


----------



## low4oshow

nothin much vic.been tryin to get at you but you be at work..... :nicoderm:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum




----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

yea what you got to trade homie


----------



## low4oshow

i realy dont know but how much for it.all ima do is give it movable suspencion and change a few thangs.....


----------



## DA_SQUID

fuck I NEED TO START BUILDING AGAIN......ANYBODY GOT THE WINDOWS TO THE 70'S MONTE (BIG BODY)


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 7 2008, 10:49 AM~12359495
> *fuck  I NEED TO START BUILDING AGAIN......ANYBODY GOT THE WINDOWS TO THE 70'S MONTE (BIG BODY)
> *


Which Monte? 1970, or 1977?


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 7 2008, 10:29 AM~12359406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!...


----------



## 8-Ball

I would like to welcome Bos82 into the low4oshow family.


----------



## 8-Ball

since the homie dade cant get online im doin this for i will ask him what paint and stuff he used what yall think.


----------



## CHR1S619

LOOKING GOOD!!! BOTH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 16 2008, 12:59 PM~12446155
> *I would like to welcome Bos82 into the low4oshow family.
> *


Thanks for the welcome dawg. Gotta get to buildin now!! lol.


----------



## low4oshow

welcome to tha fam homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

8-ball thats ur grl ???


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 16 2008, 06:12 PM~12449100
> *welcome to tha fam homie :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks dawg.


----------



## low4oshow

j,tha ***** chris is gettin wild with tha paint


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 16 2008, 06:17 PM~12449136
> *j,tha ***** chris is gettin wild with tha paint
> *


I agree that paint is sick as hell!!! I'm Jealous...lol :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 16 2008, 07:14 PM~12449112
> *8-ball thats ur grl ???
> *


naw dat aint my gurl homie


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 16 2008, 07:15 PM~12449120
> *Thanks dawg.
> *


CANGRATS BRO!! NOW YOUR IN A FAMILY!! SO LET'S SEE WHAT YOU GOT  CHR1S619 HAS BEEN STEPPING IT UP SO I HEARD YOU GOT SOME KOOL PROJECTS! SO IT'S ALL GOOD LIL MAN!! NOW YOU BOTH CAN BUILD AGAINST EACH OTHER!! :biggrin: BIGG PROPPS TO MY BOY "G" :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 17 2008, 02:00 AM~12453132
> *CANGRATS BRO!! NOW YOUR IN A FAMILY!! SO LET'S SEE WHAT YOU GOT  CHR1S619 HAS BEEN STEPPING IT UP SO I HEARD YOU GOT SOME KOOL PROJECTS! SO IT'S ALL GOOD LIL MAN!! NOW YOU BOTH CAN BUILD AGAINST EACH OTHER!! :biggrin:  BIGG PROPPS TO MY BOY "G"  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks alot dawg.  I am workin on a couple cars right now n tryin to step it up. I gots alot of work to do before I really battle CHRIS619 :biggrin: LOL. I'm gonna Jack his knowledge :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 7 2008, 10:29 AM~12359406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the wagon on the right side down what is that for a car, any single pics of that ? looks interessting...


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 17 2008, 11:49 AM~12455567
> *Thanks alot dawg.   I am workin on a couple cars right now n tryin to step it up. I gots alot of work to do before I really battle CHRIS619 :biggrin: LOL. I'm gonna Jack his knowledge :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OH.... :biggrin: WE'LL SEE........


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 17 2008, 11:55 AM~12455624
> *the wagon on the right side down what is that for a car, any single pics of that ? looks interessting...
> *



THATS the work of Minidreams Inc. i hadda buy it me and gramps really liked it all his work is one of a kind ...............  



















p.s mini i used your pics because my camera lacks on detail shots..........


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 17 2008, 12:06 PM~12455731
> *OH....  :biggrin: WE'LL SEE........
> *


Oh you know it homie!!!! :biggrin: Its gonna be a straight Jack Move Dawg. lol  

:twak: GIMMIE ALL YO KNOWLEDGE! hahaha


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 17 2008, 11:56 PM~12462702
> *Oh you know it homie!!!! :biggrin: Its gonna be a straight Jack Move Dawg. lol
> 
> :twak: GIMMIE ALL YO KNOWLEDGE! hahaha
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: RIGGGGGHHHT!!!


----------



## Bos82

lol just playing dawg. Im gonna get some of it though.


----------



## CHR1S619

YOU ALREADY HAVE IT


----------



## 8-Ball

alright i almost got the caddy finished just got it cleared before foiling what yall think.


----------



## Diamond502

:thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 17 2008, 05:00 AM~12453132
> *CANGRATS BRO!! NOW YOUR IN A FAMILY!! SO LET'S SEE WHAT YOU GOT  CHR1S619 HAS BEEN STEPPING IT UP SO I HEARD YOU GOT SOME KOOL PROJECTS! SO IT'S ALL GOOD LIL MAN!! NOW YOU BOTH CAN BUILD AGAINST EACH OTHER!! :biggrin:  BIGG PROPPS TO MY BOY "G"  :biggrin:
> *


what it do homie  hit me up sometime


----------



## low4oshow

j,that pearl is glossy :0 you aint wetsand yet.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball+Dec 16 2008, 01:12 PM~12446232-->
> 
> 
> 
> since the homie dade cant get online im doin this for i will ask him what paint and stuff he used what yall think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a ball tell that ***** dade whats good whit it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 01:32 PM~12456381
> *THATS the work of Minidreams Inc. i hadda buy it me and gramps really liked it all his work is one of a kind ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s mini i used your pics because my camera lacks on detail shots..........
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dam blaz do i c 22's comeing soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-8-Ball_@Dec 18 2008, 02:24 PM~12467133
> *alright i almost got the caddy finished just got it cleared before foiling what yall think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looking good ball


----------



## Bos82

Yo fam!! I am bout to complete a 58 impala and a firebird. I will have them both done up by Tuesday night the lastest. I will also post up my rides in here for the ones I have completed.


----------



## 8-Ball

ok i hope everyone has a great and joyful holiday coming up and member this season is all bout family and friends and being with the ones we love and hold dearest to are hearts. so have fun and be safe. i should have Snowhite done this week or atleast everything except for my g14 classified additions to it.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 21 2008, 11:41 PM~12495848
> *ok i hope everyone has a great and joyful holiday coming up and member this season is all bout family and friends and being with the ones we love and hold dearest to are hearts. so have fun and be safe. i should have Snowhite done this week or atleast everything except for my g14 classified additions to it.
> *


Hope you have a good holiday dawg. Everyone else too. Lookin foward to seein the whip dawg.


----------



## low4oshow

i should have my xmas gift finished too.its a 70 impala.just got started, i done paint,motor,and suspencion so far..... yall have a happy holiday :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 22 2008, 10:18 AM~12496832
> *i should have my xmas gift finished too.its a 70 impala.just got started, i done paint,motor,and suspencion so far..... yall have a happy holiday :thumbsup:
> *





:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin: 

i see you j.....


----------



## josh 78

GREAT WORK IN HERE........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 22 2008, 07:28 AM~12496859
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i see you j.....
> *


i tried hittin u back up but your inbox is full


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 22 2008, 04:46 PM~12499320
> *i tried hittin u back up but your inbox is full
> *



V.I.P.'s around hurr.................. thought you knew :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

:wow: 


> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 16 2008, 01:12 PM~12446232
> *since the homie dade cant get online im doin this for i will ask him what paint and stuff he used what yall think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know what he used for this one. 
NICE VERY NICE :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 22 2008, 01:48 PM~12499343
> *V.I.P.'s around hurr.................. thought you knew :biggrin:
> *


guess i dont


----------



## low4oshow

cleared :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82

here is the 69 Firebird. Still needs some lovin, but nothin major.


----------



## MTX686

I love them rims! where you get them?


----------



## Bos82

CHR1S619 hooked it up.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 23 2008, 11:32 AM~12507681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


um..... is the pipe dragging? :dunno:


----------



## low4oshow

wow homie.you have improved fast :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 23 2008, 07:19 PM~12511370
> *wow homie.you have improved fast :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 23 2008, 02:05 PM~12508812
> *um..... is the pipe dragging? :dunno:
> *


Yeah THat is a part of what little bit of work I gotta do homie.


----------



## 8-Ball

looking good homie keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 23 2008, 07:19 PM~12511370
> *wow homie.you have improved fast :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks alot dawg!  I am trying to step it up now that I gotta rep Low4oShow man.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 24 2008, 01:17 AM~12514685
> *looking good homie keep it up :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks dawg.


----------



## 8-Ball

right on bro.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 24 2008, 01:16 AM~12514670
> *Yeah THat is a part of what little bit of work I gotta do homie.
> *


ITS ALL GOOD. STILL LOOKS BADASS :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 24 2008, 01:21 AM~12514721
> *right on bro.
> *


Gonna have the 58 up on site probably tomorrow. Had to work late


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 24 2008, 01:25 AM~12514758
> *ITS ALL GOOD. STILL LOOKS BADASS :biggrin:
> *



Thanks homie. You hooked it up sick with those rims. Gotta give you props for the supplies man. You always got a homies back!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 24 2008, 01:42 AM~12514909
> *Thanks homie. You hooked it up sick with those rims. Gotta give you props for the supplies man. You always got a homies back!!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  NO PROBLEM DAWG


----------



## DA_SQUID

IF WERE GONNA DO A CLUB BUILD W/ A RESIN GO TO TWINNS SALES
HE GOTS THE LACS FOR 25. A LITTLE MESSED UP BUT NOTHING A LIL SANDING/PUTTY WILL FIX


----------



## low4oshow

im thinkin of gettin tha one with the chrome kit for 50 for me......


----------



## 8-Ball

if yall want we can do that yall kno im down with the get down.


----------



## low4oshow

hit me up


----------



## DA_SQUID

:cheesy: im gettin my mom to get me 1 even tho i got the dough :uh: xmas presant :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball

so we goin to do da big body as a club buyild who alls doin what or wants to do what. and low ill hit u in a second


----------



## low4oshow

i got suspension


----------



## STREETRACEKING

whats good u all :wave:


----------



## low4oshow

nothin much


----------



## STREETRACEKING

i got tv's amp's and subs


----------



## STREETRACEKING

so have anneyone talk 2 dade if so tell him i sad whats good whit it


----------



## low4oshow

:0


----------



## low4oshow

cuando vamos a empezar en el


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 24 2008, 04:50 PM~12519430
> *cuando vamos a empezar en el
> *


low u know im hood :uh: :biggrin: what it do ball


----------



## 8-Ball

i can hook up the guts and/or do chassis detail.


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 24 2008, 07:51 PM~12519437
> *low u know im hood :uh:  :biggrin: what it do ball
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 24 2008, 05:50 PM~12519430
> *cuando vamos a empezar en el
> *


carro/cochie...i think :dunno: sounds right :biggrin: 

ill do paint


----------



## 8-Ball

i also got bumper kits so squid if u paintin i can send u da bumper kit if it dont come with one and the regular castle grill if it dont have either or if it dont come with the castle i got an extra one. just let me kno when u get it


----------



## low4oshow

sup fam


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 25 2008, 12:23 PM~12524580
> *sup fam
> *


what it do
:wave:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

whats good whit it ball :wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

nothin much man just tryin to keep my head above water my pos fucked up christmas year to the point where it will cost more to fix then i actually paid for the shit so now im on the look for another car shit i aint trippin im glad it happened round tax time :biggrin: whats gud with yall


----------



## STREETRACEKING

dam low :0 shit just geting high


----------



## low4oshow

?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 26 2008, 10:37 AM~12529836
> *?
> *


i think he means:

low4oshow, my good friend, I am not doing anything except for getting high.



hahah


----------



## low4oshow

oh........


----------



## STREETRACEKING

u all :wave:


----------



## low4oshow

what it doo. uffin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

working on my 2 door caprice :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

pics


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

looks good so fare


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

hell yea check mine its a lil shortened too


----------



## DA_SQUID

DAMN ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I'VE BUILT.....I GOTTA STREET RIDER MONTE COMING OUT :0


----------



## low4oshow

do you get on gta 4?


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 26 2008, 05:51 PM~12532093
> *do you get on gta 4?
> *


PS3  :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow

add me
gamertag:low4oshow


----------



## low4oshow

never mind just added you


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 26 2008, 03:03 PM~12531242
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u kno im still sick bout that one right. well if u didnt i hope u do now.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 27 2008, 03:22 AM~12535731
> *u kno im still sick bout that one right. well if u didnt i hope u do now.
> *


:biggrin: i got 360whit gta4 dam  a ball whan im done whit it u going 2 b sicker! lol :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

^ whats your gamer tag


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 27 2008, 12:23 PM~12537021
> *^ whats your gamer tag
> *


just got it my boy will be over to get me hoookuped some time 2day i gat at u  my old lady is so good 2 me 4 x mass :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

damn you should have got a ps3.dont you have to pay for internet on the 360 ?


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 27 2008, 01:03 PM~12537228
> *damn you should have got a ps3.dont you have to pay for internet on the 360 ?
> *


4 real i have 2 pay$ dam :angry: :biggrin: but its stell in the box! but i ant got no money i mit just have 2 step up to the ps3 i c shit i allreday pay 4 the net :angry: i got 2 pay 4 360 shit i think it would b batter 2 get a 3


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

it comes with a month ccard to go online


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 27 2008, 01:12 PM~12537284
> *4 real i have 2 pay$ dam :angry:  :biggrin: but its stell in the box! but i ant got no money i mit just have 2 step up to the ps3 i c shit i allreday pay 4 the net  :angry: i got 2 pay 4 360 shit i think it would b batter 2 get a 3
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: PS3 FO SHO!! :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

sup ******


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 27 2008, 03:24 PM~12537617
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  PS3 FO SHO!! :biggrin:
> *


whats your psn id :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 27 2008, 05:59 PM~12538816
> *whats your psn id  :cheesy:
> *


ushade1 I PLAY CALL OF DUTY 4 :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

you play gta 4


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 27 2008, 06:19 PM~12538963
> *you play gta 4
> *


NO, I HAVE PLAYED IT. IM STUCK ON C.O.D.4 THO :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 27 2008, 02:21 PM~12537602
> *it comes with a month ccard to go online
> *


 it do but after the month than what
:dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 27 2008, 07:30 PM~12538309
> *sup ******
> *




wud up mayne!

good to have you back


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i just beat GTA4


----------



## low4oshow

you have ps3


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 27 2008, 06:20 PM~12538973
> *NO, I HAVE PLAYED IT. IM STUCK ON C.O.D.4 THO  :biggrin:
> *



He is serious too. THis ***** don't know how to put the controller down. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 27 2008, 07:03 PM~12539233
> *He is serious too. THis ***** don't know how to put the controller down. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 27 2008, 07:07 PM~12538866
> *ushade1 I PLAY CALL OF DUTY 4 :biggrin:
> *


i got that and cod [email protected] :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow

I never saw you in gta


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 27 2008, 10:23 PM~12541086
> *i got that and cod [email protected] :cheesy:
> *


ill be playing in 10 min. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i have a 360 elite, actually that was my third time beatimg it. theres two different endings. one pays off more than the other. :biggrin: now im tryin to beat GRID, tiger woods 07 i just beat as well


----------



## Bos82

I have a PS3 and CHR1S619 whoops my azz everytime I log onto the damn thing. lol


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 27 2008, 11:37 PM~12541705
> *I have a PS3 and CHR1S619 whoops my azz everytime I log onto the damn thing. lol
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

yallz gamer tag?


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 27 2008, 11:40 PM~12541735
> *yallz gamer tag?
> *


?? WHATS THAT :dunno:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 27 2008, 11:40 PM~12541735
> *yallz gamer tag?
> *


italianonj82... I think lol :0


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 27 2008, 11:43 PM~12541757
> *?? WHATS THAT :dunno:
> *


its your ushade name homie


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 27 2008, 11:48 PM~12541786
> *its your ushade name homie
> *


OH :biggrin: ushade1


----------



## Bos82

My gamer tag is njbos1


----------



## low4oshow

ima hit yall up tomorrow.


----------



## Bos82

Here is the 58 Impala I just finished wit. lemme know what you think.


----------



## Bos82

sorry bout the blurry pics


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 looks good bawg!! nice work!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 28 2008, 02:24 AM~12542452
> *:0  looks good bawg!! nice work!
> *



Thanks homie. Now lemme see that one you got hidin over there in CA. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 28 2008, 02:28 AM~12542460
> *Thanks homie. Now lemme see that one you got hidin over there in CA. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


tomorrow fo sho :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

YEAH YEAH!!!  . :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 28 2008, 02:46 AM~12542494
> *YEAH YEAH!!!  .  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: jerk :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

nice work


----------



## Bos82

THANKS DAWG.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 28 2008, 02:21 AM~12542446
> * Here is the 58 Impala I just finished wit. lemme know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like that
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82

thanks homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING

all the glass work is done tell me what u all have 2 say


----------



## Bos82

Looks Good Homie!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 28 2008, 11:22 AM~12543635
> *Looks Good Homie!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


right on just trying to b like u :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

:biggrin: Shit dawg! I aint on pace wit you bug dawgs man. I got sum more models though so now its on. lol. :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

got rims :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

what color is the whip gonna be?


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:dunno:


----------



## Bos82

blue blue blue damnit. lol


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 30 2008, 11:36 PM~12566768
> *blue blue blue damnit. lol
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

:0 OH HELL NO!!!. lol. Thats the only right color dawg. :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 30 2008, 11:45 PM~12566836
> *:0 OH HELL NO!!!.  lol. Thats the only right color dawg.  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


 :guns: blue loveing candy red :biggrin: maybe :dunno:


----------



## Bos82

You should do a 2 tone, dark blue wit silver flakes and a baby blue all tied in wit silver. LOL. or something else. I just love blue. :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 31 2008, 12:06 AM~12567006
> *You should do a 2 tone, dark blue wit silver flakes and a baby blue all tied in wit silver. LOL. or something else. I just love blue. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

DAMNIT!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 31 2008, 12:10 AM~12567042
> *DAMNIT!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 maybe candy red  
:dunno:


----------



## low4oshow

how bout candy orange uffin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 31 2008, 12:27 AM~12567146
> *how bout candy orange uffin:
> *


how bout candy red whit cand orange glass work whit red insides :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

WHAT ABOUT A CANY ORANGE WIT A TRANSPARENT RED? OR SOMETHIN LIKE THAT?


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Dec 31 2008, 12:31 AM~12567174
> *WHAT ABOUT A CANY ORANGE WIT A TRANSPARENT RED? OR SOMETHIN LIKE THAT?
> *


what transparent red over the orange


----------



## low4oshow

it would just make a dark candy red


----------



## Bos82

WELL.. I AM NEW TO ALL THIS N TRYIN TO GET SOME IDEAS OUT THERE. LEARNIN AT THE SAME TIME.  

DAMN ROOKIES HUH .LOL :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

i c i will be up all night :biggrin:







more gall work :angry:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

or


----------



## low4oshow

you gona try that?


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 31 2008, 01:26 AM~12567456
> *you gona try that?
> *


working on it now :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

Jeremy, you havent been on yahoo lately or answered my pm, haha, any chance to ship out yet?


----------



## 8-Ball

yea goin tuesday my bad homie been busy real busy


----------



## low4oshow

ima hit you up soon uffin: uffin:


----------



## 8-Ball

go head call me now im on the phone with dade we can do a confrence call


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

I WANNA PLAY lol :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:loco: :no:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## low4oshow

whats this :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

gee idk looks like a 70 impy? :biggrin: jk homie looks good


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 2 2009, 04:15 PM~12585616
> *whats this :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow:





:wave:


----------



## low4oshow

sup


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 2 2009, 04:28 PM~12585735
> *sup
> *


trying to set the damn setting on this camera to get better pics

haha


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:wave: sup so do u all like


----------



## low4oshow

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 3 2009, 08:46 PM~12596967
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


right on low but 4 real i thank it looks like shit :angry: dam how i dont like caprices this bitch needs a new home asap :biggrin: but it was fun


----------



## low4oshow

you got problems homie.how you not gonna like a bubble :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## low4oshow

need to finish all the chroming on the car add clear and some all gold d's


----------



## low4oshow

the camera dont show the real color and look at my ghetto photo booth :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

before paint(cell phone pics)


----------



## Bos82

LOOKIN GOOD BIG DAWG  :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

uffin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 4 2009, 07:40 PM~12605656
> *LOOKIN GOOD BIG DAWG   :thumbsup:
> *


x2. just need outside picks


----------



## low4oshow

i know havent bean that sunny.you cant even tell its candy till it hits sunlight uffin:


----------



## 8-Ball

look good lil homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 5 2009, 07:47 AM~12609609
> *look good lil homie
> *


x2 lil homie


----------



## low4oshow

i need to go out and get some clear uffin:


----------



## Diamond502

looks good homie!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

that 70 looks real good!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

whats good ball :wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

just got my 3 caddy kits from mtwinn today so now its time to get up and hit the work bench. whats gud with you workin on anything


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 8 2009, 08:56 AM~12641904
> *just got my 3 caddy kits from mtwinn today so now its time to get up and hit the work bench. whats gud with you workin on anything
> *


 no not right now but sometime today i willtry to get to my lhs to gat a kit 4 the build off im haveing whit 59 :biggrin: i hope my bitch got the car :angry: dam hoes


----------



## DA_SQUID

think im done doin models.....i think after this last couple projects im callin it quits....just aint what it was back when i was all in to it. :dunno: if these last projects get me back buildin then ill keep on until then this is my plan


----------



## 8-Ball

sorry to hear that lil homie hope u get that spark back and u get right back into it.


----------



## 8-Ball

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*SnowWhite Updates*</span>
























































so what yall think positive and negative or just good old fashion suggestions will be nice


----------



## 8-Ball

TTT


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 8 2009, 06:02 PM~12646080
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>SnowWhite Updates</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what yall think positive and negative or just good old fashion suggestions will be nice
> *


look like u bean working hard ic


----------



## 8-Ball

u can call it dat bout to get pis of PPE.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

real nice on that cadi 8-ball


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks man i want to do a fleet of caddies soon. so i can have a box of cryons but only caddies lol


----------



## modeltech

lookin good 8-ball!! how ya been homie??? goin to be at the march show in Indy??


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks big homie. that means alot coming from you cause u have some killer builds i really like that chevelle donk you have. im doing good man when is the show in march ill be there if its on a saturday and i kno where it is. lol how you been man.


----------



## modeltech

yep its on the 21st a sat!! 



16th Annual IPMS Roscoe Turner Model Contest & Swap Meet
March 2009 
S M T W T F S 
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 
8 9 10 11 12 13 14 
15 16 17 18 19 20 21 
22 23 24 25 26 27 28 
29 30 31 

Sat, 3/21/2009
Categories
Competitions, Swap Meets
Location
Raymond Park Middle School
8575 East Raymond Street
Indianapolis, IN 46239
United States
Times
9am - 5pm
Admission Fees
Contest Registration (includes Swap Meet admission): 
Adult (1-5 entries) $5
Adult (6+ entries) $10
Junior (13-17) $5
Youth (12 and under) Free

Swap Meet admission only:
Adult $5
Youth (12 and under) Free
Description
Registration 9am - 12pm
Swap Meet 9am - 5pm
Judging 12:30pm until complete
Awards following judging

Vendor setup ($30 per 8' table)
Friday, March 20, 2009 6pm - 8pm
Saturday, March 21, 2009 7am - 9am
Contact Info
Vendor information: Ron Young
[email protected]

Trophy sponsorship: Eric Fox
[email protected]
Website
http://www.ipmsroscoeturner.org


----------



## 8-Ball

i will be there


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 9 2009, 03:18 PM~12654210
> *i will be there
> *





:0


----------



## low4oshow

lookin good homie :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82

lookin real good big dawg. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82

YO LOW40SHOW MEMBERS. JUST WANTED TO SHOUT EVERYONE OUT AND LET YOU KNOW I AM WORKIN ON A 2006 MAGNUM RIGHT NOW. I WILL HAVE SOME PICS SOON. KEEP BUILDING AND THANKS AGAIN FOR THE CHANCE TO BE APART OF A CLUB WITH BUILDERS PRIDE.


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homie and glad u in the family man keep up all the hard work and effort that yall all are puttin into your builds we are proud of all of yall as yall should feel about yourselfs but before i get all mushy member keep up the gud work yall.


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 :worship: :thumbsup: Dat snow white Lac is hard homie!!!!



AND SQUID....NAW HOMIE, YOUR TO GOOD AT IT TO GIVE UP NOW, I DONT KNOW HOW MANY TIMES I SAID I WAS GONNA GET OUT THE GAME :no: I MIGHT TAKE A VACATION BUT ITS LIKE RIDIN A BIE HOMIE


----------



## Mr Biggs

Snow white is looking good homie.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 8 2009, 04:20 PM~12645147
> *think im done doin models.....i think after this last couple projects im callin it quits....just aint what it was back when i was all in to it. :dunno: if these last projects get me back buildin then ill keep on until then this is my plan
> *


Some time you got to step back homie, Before you really burn yourself out. I took 7 month's off last year cause I felt like you did. But it's in your heart not your head. You will know when it's time to hang it up. Until then stay up bro.


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2009, 10:18 PM~12658144
> *Snow white is looking good homie.   Keep up the good work.
> *


thanks guys for the compliments. and man mr biggs i feel like im definetly getting better when not only are alot of the builders are commiting on my build but when you or any of the other big dawgs comment makes me feel really good and lets me know that im goin in the right direction. now i just need to step it up more for the rest of 09.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 8 2009, 04:20 PM~12645147
> *think im done doin models.....i think after this last couple projects im callin it quits....just aint what it was back when i was all in to it. :dunno: if these last projects get me back buildin then ill keep on until then this is my plan
> *



Bro i had that attitude not 3 or 4 months ago.Heres a tip bro take some time off to get things straight.While doing that think of other hobbies to do Playing video games,building a model train world,building a R.C. or two,Ext.Then decide what you want to do.Hay in the mean time you might see a 1:1 car that you want to model.Until then hope you like your decision and i will be waiting to see what it is  .


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 9 2009, 09:25 PM~12658243
> *thanks guys for the compliments. and man mr biggs i feel like im definetly getting better  when not only are alot of the builders are commiting on my build but when you or any of the other big dawgs comment makes me feel really good and lets me know that im goin in the right direction. now i just need to step it up more for the rest of 09.
> *


I got to give credit where credit is due homie. Just keep on building and the skillz will come.


----------



## Bos82

Here is the 06 magnum i just finished. It was from the Challenge posted up for all LIL members by minidreams. 1 of 12 completed. out of box was the task. Let me know what you think.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

dam now thats cold


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 01:27 AM~12699541
> *dam now thats cold
> *


Thanks Dawg.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

now u know what u have to do right, get u some big boys :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 01:31 AM~12699553
> *now u know what u have to do right, get u some big boys :biggrin:
> *


this was from minidreams challenge. the out of box one so i am gonna leave it for a minute. When i do change anything, its got be dropped with a lower kit on the body and some spokes to complete the deal. maybe even some silver and red spokes.


----------



## 8-Ball

holy shit thats a nice box stock build homie keep up the great work.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 14 2009, 06:06 AM~12699948
> *holy shit thats a nice box stock build homie keep up the great work.
> *


Thanks dawg. Bout to take the buick out of the brake fluid and color that biatch tomorrow. Didn't like the first time around.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 14 2009, 09:54 PM~12708531
> *Thanks dawg. Bout to take the buick out of the brake fluid and color that biatch tomorrow. Didn't like the first time around.
> *


 keep it up


----------



## low4oshow

That looks nice.what y'all homies up to


----------



## 8-Ball

just got outta confrence with street and dade talking bout the low4oshow history here on lil.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 14 2009, 10:52 PM~12709406
> *That looks nice.what y'all homies up to
> *


Movin some shit around so I can get goin on the buick tonight.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 14 2009, 10:55 PM~12709446
> *just got outta confrence with street and dade talking bout the low4oshow history here on lil.
> *


DAMN BOSS!!! Wheres da invite homie??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 14 2009, 10:52 PM~12709406
> *That looks nice.what y'all homies up to
> *


whats good *****


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 15 2009, 12:01 AM~12709531
> *DAMN BOSS!!! Wheres da invite homie??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it was on the phone homie i dont have ur number.


----------



## phat97yukon

low4show MCC i do feel very sorry for ya havin a Peice of crap like streetracingking in your club thats really not doin anything besides draggin yall down, you guys do have some really good builds goin on ive checked out alot of your guys stuff in the past and present, but comon drop the goof off at the bus stop to his beast cuz its makin alot of guys on this site loosin respect for ya and its not fair cuz of one guy to do that to the rest of ya that actauly work hard and put out great builds..


----------



## phat97yukon




----------



## 8-Ball

hey low hit me up homie


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

aye 8-ball theres no horns on the eldo kit


----------



## 8-Ball

f**k da horns post dat avi up homie :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 14 2009, 01:24 AM~12699536
> *Here is the 06 magnum i just finished. It was from the Challenge posted up for all LIL members by minidreams. 1 of 12 completed. out of box was the task. Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work! I like the silver trim!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 15 2009, 07:59 AM~12711556
> *Nice work! I like the silver trim!
> *


thanks dawg


----------



## dade county

sik lak pimp


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

you might wanna save this in your extra folder :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 20 2009, 02:41 AM~12757615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you might wanna save this in your extra folder  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :yes: :yes:   :wow:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

ONE MORE


----------



## 8-Ball

who is that chick she look familiar


----------



## low4oshow

small nipples :cheesy:


----------



## crxlowrider

ttt


----------



## low4oshow

:wave:


----------



## low4oshow

what happened to tha green chevelle


----------



## crxlowrider

i'll post it up later today homie i hope you'll like it


----------



## crxlowrider

heres a tease of recent builds 






































































































let me know what you guys think


----------



## low4oshow

never seen that 63


----------



## crxlowrider

here is a dirt track 4 cylinder race car that i am building based off the local rules and regulations 










i'm redoing the front part of the cage cuz when i heated the rod up to bend it it got alittle hot and put a unwanted curve in the upper drivers a pillar bar you can see it in this pic


----------



## 8-Ball

looking good homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING

whats good ****** :wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

nothin much homie where you been i tried to call u like an hour ago crazylegs.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 24 2009, 10:55 PM~12806524
> *nothin much homie where you been i tried to call u like an hour ago crazylegs.
> *


 over my other bitch house useing the pc :biggrin: wont get mine back from the shop until like monday r some time this week


----------



## low4oshow

THIS ***** CALLED YOU CRAZYLEGGZ LOL

YOU A FOO J


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 24 2009, 11:12 PM~12806634
> *THIS ***** CALLED YOU CRAZYLEGGZ    LOL
> 
> YOU A FOO J
> *


crazyleggz funny shit!


----------



## low4oshow

LOL


----------



## slash

wuz up guys


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up bro everyone welcome slash into the family. we have another Florida builder with us Now. hey slash you in the county of dade?


----------



## slash

dade county 305. thanks for the welcome homie.


----------



## low4oshow

welcome to tha family homie.need somthin just hit me up uffin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

:wave: what up fam.


----------



## slash




----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 26 2009, 08:08 PM~12820984
> *:wave: what up fam.
> *


sup foo...I WANT IN ZOMBIE SQUAD :angry:


----------



## 8-Ball

wat up da_squid hows it goin fam. and slash we have a member down in the county of dade also. hell yall might kno each other already as far as i kno. dade county is his screen name


----------



## slash

this is from 1992


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

welcome TO THE CREW SlaSH


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2007, 09:04 PM~8391384
> *To  the  Pres. and  VP  !
> And  to  the  members  of ALL THE MEMEBERS OF M.C.B.A. WISH YOU GUYS LUCK ! *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 28 2009, 09:41 AM~12834868
> *LOL !    You  guys  remember  what  went  down  last  night  in the  YAHOO  CHAT  !  Then  this  morning    i  was  just  recapping  this  topic  to  see  some shit  that  i  could  could  help  out  with  and  seen  this  post  so  i  had  TTT  it  cause  i  guess  i  expressed    are  chat  back  in  the  day aswell !
> 
> I  think  what  went  down  last  night  could  help  out  alot  !
> 
> ALL  THE  MEMEBERS  OF  M.C.B.A. WISH  YOU  GUYS  LUCK  !
> *





what did i miss dave? wishing us good luck? for what?


----------



## slash




----------



## crxlowrider

ok well here is the wip pics of the acura race car i've been working on 










































and this is going to get slammed to the ground and the chassis under this will be going under my hearse ambulance










and soon this week after i get home from the model show on sunday i should have pics of my 3 bay garage that i have been working on alot lately


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

:biggrin:


----------



## slash

wuz up homies


----------



## slash




----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jan 31 2009, 02:37 AM~12864622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup welcom to tha fam and i c u n dade .wut part im n NMB


----------



## 8-Ball

Here is a lil something that the homie dade put together as a quick build. we all kno i taught him everything he know. lmfao just kidding dade.








what yall think all comments welcome.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

needs bigger pics but looks good homie uffin:


----------



## low4oshow

looks good peeps


----------



## lowridermodels

NICE RIDES!


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 31 2009, 11:41 PM~12871949
> *sup welcom to tha fam and i c u n dade .wut part im n NMB
> *


thanks bro, i live by little havana


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by slash_@Feb 1 2009, 08:16 PM~12876051
> *thanks bro, i live by little havana
> *


cool maby we cud link up and do sum build drooling lol


----------



## low4oshow

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

rad !!


----------



## slash




----------



## low4oshow

damn! that looks sick


----------



## low4oshow

YALL NEED TO CHECK THIS OUT!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=456922


----------



## crxlowrider

here is the newest addition to my wip collection i hope you all like it i will keep the club posted


----------



## 8-Ball

does look better with bigger pics lmao


----------



## crxlowrider

and here is my garage diorama that is for sale minus the props and the cars around it all you get is the base and walls and the over head engine hoist pm me a fair offer 2 bay garages on ebay range from $50 -$150 














































here is the hoist


----------



## dade county

wow that looks good but without the props it isnt realy worth much or am i wrong 




hows the fam doing 


quick question with the club build off you mention mandatory whut if a member duznt particapate in it whut are the consiquences


----------



## 8-Ball

i kno it sounds harsh but they gotta go. we are reshaping this club to be a club with builders.


----------



## cruzinlow

builds lookin good homies, dio is lookin sweet too im likin that shit  :biggrin:


----------



## crxlowrider

dade the one i seen on ebay didn't include the props and were still getting $125 for a 2bay garage with nothing on the walls just bar walls and the base


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Feb 3 2009, 02:30 PM~12894750
> *dade the one i seen on ebay didn't include the props and were still getting $125 for a 2bay garage with nothing on the walls just bar walls and the base
> *



nice nice bro


----------



## crxlowrider

ty cruz


----------



## slash




----------



## slash




----------



## low4oshow

wow.think thats ur best yet,when did you do it?


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 5 2009, 07:28 PM~12919352
> *wow.think thats ur best yet,when did you do it?
> *


like 2 years ago


----------



## low4oshow

more pics :0


----------



## slash

jpg[/IMG]


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:wave: :wave: sup u all


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 3 2009, 05:23 PM~12894704
> *builds lookin good homies, dio is lookin sweet too im likin that shit   :biggrin:
> *



wea you been homie ive been lookin for you ,wanted to show u sumtin 


sup fam wutz gud yall goin to get in on the build off cuz i hate to loose fam ova lazyness and bullshit

and im gonna do my part in increacing motivation im dubling up on requirments just to show that any dumbass can do this 2 box stock,2 24 hr builds ,2 open up builds and two sets of twins any one can doit if you want to so gud luk and hope to see yall at the finish line :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Feb 4 2009, 05:07 PM~12905505
> *ty cruz
> *



i feel you but for that price you cud build your own wit $ left over to add lil goodies 
ill spend the $ if i cudnt build it my self or make it .shit when i was a shawty my folks couldnt afford to buy me toys (or they just didnt see the need )so i had made my own lil cars ,


----------



## slash




----------



## dade county

sup fam


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 10 2009, 08:41 AM~12960900
> *sup fam
> *


whats good *****


----------



## crxlowrider

sup guys i hope to see you ALL in the family builds don't want to loose anyone


----------



## Pokey

Builds are lookin' good guys!


----------



## slash

wuz up homies. my compressor broke so this saturday i'm gonna get me a new one. i have two cars that i have to clear


----------



## crxlowrider

here is my all opened up build car it is a dodge daytona that i am going to attempt to open the doors and the hatch and i might be using these rims and tires as you can tell it's a drag car


----------



## low4oshow

GOOD LUCK WITH OPENING THA DOORS!!ITS VERY EASY ONCE YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING :thumbsup:


----------



## crxlowrider

i know it's called sewing thread


----------



## DA_SQUID

updates in my topic


----------



## crxlowrider

here is the start of the pattern job on my sonoma let me know what you guys think i'm going to spray this with a silver then do another pattern stage then do either gloss black or burgandy over the silver :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slash

sup u all


----------



## low4oshow

MAN THATS COMING OUT NICE!! :wave:


----------



## crxlowrider

thanks low i hope it does it is one of my twins for the club build off the other one is going to be a drag truck then i got a box stock special edition 1969 nova and a all opened SSR


----------



## lowridermodels

sweet on the truck so far!


----------



## 8-Ball

here is the 24hr build now that photobucket finally uploaded them
























whats yall think


----------



## Pokey

Nice work on that Cadillac 8!


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 17 2009, 11:18 PM~13034991
> *Nice work on that Cadillac 8!
> *


thanks bro tryin to do somethin new this year


----------



## slash

good job homie


----------



## low4oshow

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!! NIGGRA YOUS NEEDS SOME CLEAR..


----------



## 8-Ball

yea i kno clear and a duster damn i had just dusted it off and thought i got it all off till i saw the pics no im like son of a biatch


----------



## low4oshow

LOL SAME THANG BE HAPPNIN TO ME.***** THROW IT IN THA MICROWAVE.NO MORE DUST!!!!


----------



## low4oshow

OH YEA DID CRAZY WALK GET AWAY?? :dunno:


----------



## 8-Ball

yea but ima add some more details to it later on down the road maybe some low4oshow plaques in the back window and shiat on the seats


----------



## 8-Ball

naw he been workin on his 1:1 monte


----------



## low4oshow

HE HAS A 1:1 :0 CANT WAIT FO SOME L4S PLAQUES!!


----------



## 8-Ball

well i finally found me a new to me car and here it is yall 
























its a 96 burban lt 1500 wit 3rd row seating and tan leather interior.


----------



## undercoverimpala

I have always liked this year suburban put that baby in the weeds bro...

:0 :0 









:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 18 2009, 07:27 AM~13037171
> *I have always liked this year suburban put that baby in the weeds bro...
> 
> :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *





and get rid of them damn running boards too  



looks good tho bro :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks guys the runner boards will be coming off believe that


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Feb 18 2009, 10:01 AM~13037465
> *thanks guys the runner boards will be coming off believe that
> *





 




do i see 24's or 26's in your future? :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

OHH SHIT HOMIE.THATS NICE!! NOW THROW SOME 24'' ALL GOLD DAYTONS AND CANDY RED PAINT ON IT,AND YOULL BE READY. :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 18 2009, 09:57 AM~13037451
> *and get rid of them damn running boards too
> looks good tho bro :biggrin:
> *



x2 i told him that .if that berb was mine the first thing to go is them fukin eye sores


----------



## dade county

heres my new to me car 








































i need parts bumper fillers and grill


----------



## low4oshow

LOOKS COO.WATS YA PLANS FOR IT??


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 23 2009, 02:13 PM~13085633
> *LOOKS COO.WATS YA PLANS FOR IT??
> *




lolo nugga


----------



## dade county

ttt sup fam


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 23 2009, 01:43 PM~13085367
> *heres my new to me car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need parts bumper fillers and grill
> *




and dont forget power steering too  



wud up foo


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 23 2009, 02:57 PM~13086063
> *lolo  nugga
> *


LOLOW IT IS  ***** WIPE DOWN THA MOTOR!!


----------



## DA_SQUID

god damnit!!!!!!!!!!!111
my ps3 fried on me
i got the yellow light of death


----------



## low4oshow

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.THAT WHY I GIVE MINE A NICE LIL BREAK.HAVENT USED IT ALL WEEK.THAT SHIT GETS HOT AS HELL!! 
:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

i have a fundraiser goin on in ot.
so far i got 2 bucks ad a piece of gum


----------



## slash

wuz up everybody


----------



## STREETRACEKING

dam dade yo pj's look so hood *****  and like the 88


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Feb 18 2009, 04:08 AM~13037161
> *well i finally found me a new to me car and here it is yall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a 96 burban lt 1500  wit 3rd row seating and tan leather interior.
> *


looking good ball but all i have to say is gas money and 24's :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

Ps3 is gone


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 25 2009, 08:48 AM~13106964
> *Ps3 is gone
> *


dam now thats fucked up!


----------



## low4oshow

RIP...........MOMENT OF SILENCE............LOL


----------



## low4oshow

MAN DADE.THA ONLY THANG I HATE ABOUT THEM CARS IS THEM QUARTER TOP ON THEM.LIKE ITS NOT DESIGNED RIGHT.......


----------



## DA_SQUID

RIP baby 11/27/08-2/22/09


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 25 2009, 07:08 PM~13111198
> *RIP baby 11/27/08-2/22/09
> 
> *


THAT FUCKER ISN'T EVEN 6 MONTHS OLD ?

YOU BUY A WARRENTY FOR IT !


----------



## low4oshow

LOL.BETTER GET A NEW ONE


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 25 2009, 07:47 PM~13112152
> *THAT  FUCKER  ISN'T  EVEN  6  MONTHS  OLD  ?
> 
> YOU  BUY  A  WARRENTY  FOR  IT !
> *


Ment 07 :happysad:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 25 2009, 10:46 PM~13113534
> *Ment 07 :happysad:
> *


still yet bro ! i always drop the extra $20.00 for the extended coverage on all my electric shit ! if usually covers my shit for 4 yrs ! no questions asked ! its paid for it self a few times !


----------



## low4oshow

dade this what you need to do to tha top.....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=461428&st=40


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 25 2009, 05:49 PM~13110017
> *MAN DADE.THA ONLY THANG I HATE ABOUT THEM CARS IS THEM QUARTER TOP ON THEM.LIKE ITS NOT DESIGNED RIGHT.......
> *




im takin it off


----------



## slash

i just finish this one, tell me what you think.


----------



## 8-Ball

i likes that homie anymore pics of it and like the parts box with the low40show mcc on it :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Feb 28 2009, 06:49 AM~13136581
> *i likes that homie anymore pics of it and like the parts box with the low40show mcc on it :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by slash_@Feb 27 2009, 06:01 PM~13132660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just finish this one, tell me what you think.
> *


looks good from what i see , maybe some more pics ?


----------



## low4oshow

looks good homie.is it a 58-59?and this is a true club member right here!!


----------



## low4oshow

AND WHATS THAT I SEE IN THA BACKGROUND WITH THA STRIPES??


----------



## slash

thanks homies


----------



## slash




----------



## dade county

nice wurk homie and your lil sticker makes me proud to have a member of your caliber thank you


----------



## low4oshow

wow.THAT LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## 8-Ball

yea homie glad to have a member like u and the other ones we have. and come on man stop teasing us with that pinstripped impala in the back ground i aint got my go go gadgit eyes no more lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 1 2009, 01:16 AM~13141900
> *yea homie glad to have a member like u and the other ones we have. and come on man stop teasing us with that pinstripped impala in the back ground i aint got my go go gadgit eyes no more lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you a ass


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

sup u all


----------



## low4oshow

wats good?


----------



## DA_SQUID

Got my red monte done.
Check my thread for progress pics and then I'll post later when I'm home


----------



## slash

thanks homies. i'm gonna finish the crown vitoria


----------



## low4oshow

wow.you finally spook up homie.i wanna see more of that drown vic too. :biggrin:


----------



## slash

almost done with the interior.pics coming soon


----------



## 8-Ball

can we see oucs if that patterned out impala????


----------



## low4oshow

I think thats the crownvic that we saw in tha back :dunno:


----------



## DA_SQUID

We should do a pattern build :cheesy:
Sure we can squeeze it in


----------



## slash

i hope you like it


----------



## STREETRACEKING

whats sup uall just got out of jell :biggrin: :angry: but its all good i got a mc comeing soon


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Mar 6 2009, 01:10 AM~13197099
> *whats sup uall just got out of jell :biggrin:  :angry: but its all good i got a mc comeing soon
> *




how u got locked up


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by slash_@Mar 5 2009, 10:51 PM~13196874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you like it
> *


nice build homie im liking that alot. keep up the good work.


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Mar 6 2009, 01:10 AM~13197099
> *whats sup uall just got out of jell :biggrin:  :angry: but its all good i got a mc comeing soon
> *


***** how you get in?? :angry: :biggrin: lets see that mc!!


----------



## low4oshow

A SLASH,IM DIGGIN THAT CROWNVIC HOMIE!!!!


----------



## slash

tanks homies.i'm glad you like my rides


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by dade county+Mar 7 2009, 12:11 AM~13207062-->
> 
> 
> 
> how u got locked up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whit a little bit of this and no that
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low4oshow_@Mar 7 2009, 11:09 AM~13209080
> ****** how you get in?? :angry:  :biggrin: lets see that mc!!
> *


mc come soon :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## 8-Ball

a little build til i get my other caddies in wat yall think. sorry for the shitty pics will get better ones later on today.

































and somethin i saw at this used car lot yesterday while out ridin around.


----------



## low4oshow

bra,wats you up too?is that pearl on tha interior?and hit me up asap!!


----------



## slash

wuz up people. i'm working on a mini truck. pics coming soon


----------



## low4oshow

i just had to!! lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CeqFpZHuC0&feature=related


----------



## 8-Ball

here is some updates on the caddy with electric pink interior.
the front 








the dashboard
















the side








sorry for the shitty pics will get ouside pics in the morning. what yall think.
more caddy projects comin from me very soon thanks to 93fullsize thanks again homie.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 17 2009, 11:18 PM~13311076
> *here is some updates on the caddy with electric pink interior.
> the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dashboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the shitty pics will get ouside pics in the morning. what yall think.
> more caddy projects comin from me very soon thanks to 93fullsize thanks again homie.
> *


no problem homie!!! glad i could help ya out  ......lac is looking good bro
:thumbsup:


----------



## slash

bad azz caddy


----------



## low4oshow

YUP...NEED TA GET DAT PAINT WET BRA!!


----------



## slash

tell me what you think


----------



## 8-Ball

lookin good homie are you goin to wire up the pumps and batteries in the bed. and how did you do that paint


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 19 2009, 07:20 PM~13331024
> *lookin good homie are you goin to wire up the pumps and batteries in the bed. and how did you do that paint
> *


i'm gonna do it tomorrow. i put silver base then i did the design on tape and then cut it, after that i painted the blue and then the clear.


----------



## 8-Ball

#4 for this year alone stepping up for '09
i introduce to you WATERMELON


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 20 2009, 07:27 AM~13334960
> *#4 for this year alone stepping up for '09
> i introduce to you WATERMELON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


updates on WATERMELON
















what yall think bout to clear the hood and trunk


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 im feelin dat 2-tone down the side, good colors


----------



## crxlowrider

here is the kit i got from mini it's a 1995 chevy blazer that i modified to fit the mad mudder tires and axles under i hope you guys like it so far it's going to be the twin to my lowrider dime


----------



## crxlowrider

WATS GOOD FAM


----------



## Mr.1/16th

NICE BUILD HOMIE!! LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up yall here is #5 for the year havent got a name yet but its a box stock caprice taxi cab
























what yall think all comments welcomed.
here is my lil nephew he is beggin me to get him into building he just aint old enough i think


----------



## low4oshow

im diggin that.but yea you needs ta get lil dude goin!!


----------



## 8-Ball

i want to but he young man i think ima get him some snap tites but he want to mess with my caddies and thats a no no right there. he also likes to use the dremel.


----------



## slash

looks good homie


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 24 2009, 07:41 PM~13378468
> *whats up yall here is #5 for the year havent got a name yet but its a box stock caprice taxi cab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what yall think all comments welcomed.
> 
> *


Updates on #5 for the year what yall think


----------



## Bos82

Lookin reaaall Nice homie!!!


----------



## crxlowrider

looks good 8ball


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 27 2009, 10:01 AM~13405580
> *Updates on #5 for the year what yall think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dats too clean to be a boxstock :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks guys im just try8in to step up to another level now days.


----------



## slash

that's good, keep it up homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 28 2009, 01:30 AM~13413095
> *thanks guys im just try8in to step up to another level now days.
> *


(pimpin plastic


hmmmm vacation is over forme back to pp (pimpin plastic) time to hurt some feelings


----------



## low4oshow

:0 :0


----------



## slash

(pimpin plastic
hmmmm vacation is over forme back to pp (pimpin plastic) time to hurt some feelings
[/quote]
que bueno acere


----------



## dade county

sup fam


----------



## DA_SQUID

:h5:


----------



## dade county

sup ****** im at the library and i bought my fon usb cord to load some pics but my stupid ass cant get the pics to this restricted ass comp so sorry ......................................................................any way wutz gud fukers


----------



## dade county

i got it


----------



## dade county

dont wanna for get this one


----------



## [email protected]

:0 looks good dade! :wave:


----------



## COAST2COAST

x-2!


----------



## slash

lookin good homie


----------



## low4oshow

so thats how you do it!! lol


----------



## dade county

sup homies happy easter toyou all

i have a few pics i wanna show you all




thanks for the gud wurds 



im gonna start wit bonnie


















snneak peak that is


now is the black charger ,waiting on clear to dry
















and now the silver bandet















x315/midnightsweet/Ls4303.jpg[/IMG]








and heres anutha ls


----------



## 8-Ball

lookin good old ass man lol i see u motivating again. time to bring my its pimpin jersey out and show them it still fits lol


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

lookin dope dade


----------



## Bos82

Builds are lookin great Dade!!!


----------



## crxlowrider

like my new avatar


----------



## dade county

these didnt show


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 13 2009, 12:07 AM~13557631
> *Builds are lookin great Dade!!!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## dade county

a cupple mo pics 





















im trying


----------



## [email protected]

looks sick bro, is that a hilux frame on the yellow one? :0


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 13 2009, 11:41 PM~13569455
> *these didnt show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slash

que bola con el lexus. looks good


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 14 2009, 03:48 AM~13569833
> *looks sick bro, is that a hilux frame on the yellow one? :0
> *



i choped the frunt and rear suspention to fit the lex chassies


----------



## Bos82

Lookin real good dade. You always seem to impress dawg!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

What up ya! Trendsetta here inviting my fellow lowridin' crowd to Cincinnati this weekend for The Cinncinati Challenge! It's a pretty big Model car contest. The lowrider intries have been down the past years so lets give 'em somethin' to look at! Also on May 2nd in Indy I'm hostin' the HMCA's 29th annual model car contest. I'm sponsering the lowrider catagory so bring what ya got and come get deez plaques! Cya when we Cya! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WILD PAINT WORK DADE ! THAT THING IS LIKE Diarrhea!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2009, 09:24 PM~13590491
> *WILD  PAINT  WORK  DADE  !  THAT  THING  IS  LIKE  Diarrhea!
> *


Is that like saying it's "the shit"? You damn youngsters and your crazy slang, you confuse the hell out of me.

That is some nice work Dade, keep it up!


----------



## 8-Ball

dade i think u missin some pics homie wait til u see what im workin on at work. can we say "Blood Orange"


----------



## low4oshow

you done allready started!! :cheesy:


----------



## crxlowrider

this is what i have been working on lately 

BEFORE

















AFTER THIS WEEKEND OF WORKING ON IT 


































































i think it looks alot better now then what it did b4 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

yo dade that lexus is sick homie..and crx in my .02 cents the car looked better green!


----------



## OneLowBull

paint those rims red or get some discs


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 16 2009, 06:41 PM~13598156
> * the car looked better green!
> *



I agree.


----------



## lowridermodels

green and lowered looked alot better!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

needs some body work and a new paint job !!!


----------



## crxlowrider

it has adjustable coilovers so its still raised up for winter i haven't lowered it yet for summer and the bright green was too flashy for the street racing scene thats why its flat black it will get a new paint job soon


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 16 2009, 07:10 PM~13599548
> *green and lowered looked alot better!
> *


I agree, it looked like you took a perfectly fine car and turned it into a primered "BUCKET".....what did you do any different other than Primer it a faded black color.... not hating, just curious.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Apr 17 2009, 12:02 PM~13605582
> *it has adjustable coilovers so its still raised up for winter i haven't lowered it yet for summer and the bright green was too flashy for the street racing scene thats why its flat black it will get a new paint job soon
> *



:roflmao: :twak: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## crxlowrider

if you actually seen it be4 i painted it flat black the rear quarters were completly gone so i fixed it and painted it flat black that way i can paint it at another time when i feel like it 

and mini why you hating


----------



## crxlowrider

here it is peaple it's not done to no means but i figured i'd show you were i'm at


----------



## slash

wuz up fam.


----------



## low4oshow

lookin good.i will have some updates to post soon :thumbsup:


----------



## crxlowrider

that s10 is the twin to my blazer i posted earlier


----------



## low4oshow

cool


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Apr 18 2009, 10:27 PM~13617756
> *here it is peaple it's not done to no means but i figured i'd show you were i'm at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




What will the bed be mounted to now?


----------



## crxlowrider

the bed is mounted to the arms ( not pictured ) i still need to make a frame bt got to figure that out and still keep the bed moving and looking good


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Apr 17 2009, 10:02 AM~13605582
> *it has adjustable coilovers so its still raised up for winter i haven't lowered it yet for summer and the bright green was too flashy for the street racing scene thats why its flat black it will get a new paint job soon
> *


I would prefer that all street racer punks be required to paint their cars in bright colors, so that when I am driving around with my family in the car, we, and other families, can see them and avoid their stupid asses.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 oh my


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 19 2009, 09:50 PM~13624728
> *I would prefer that all street racer punks be required to paint their cars in bright colors, so that when I am driving around with my family in the car, we, and other families, can see them and avoid their stupid asses.
> *



:werd: 

Take that shit to the track.


----------



## 8-Ball

so here is my STRAWBERRIES 'N CREAM caddy what yall think so far. nor pics to upload tonight.








































on this photo^ i kno its messed up by the passenger side of the gas tank.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

lookin pimp homie


----------



## DA_SQUID




----------



## Pokey

Strawberries and Cream is lookin' good 8ball!

You gonna bring that to HMCA?


----------



## 8-Ball

yea i am pokey and thanks guys hey squid lukin gud lil homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68

HMCA needs all of the Lowrider models it can handle. Too bad i can't enter mine. (club members can't enter) :uh: May 2nd in Indy! c'ya when I c'ya!


----------



## low4oshow

lookin good fam!


----------



## 8-Ball

aight fam me and monteman are doin a build off and here is my entry introducing BLOOD ORANGE


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Apr 29 2009, 10:05 AM~13728812
> *aight fam me and monteman are doin a build off and here is my entry introducing BLOOD ORANGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aparecieron. nice colors homie


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homie its only one thing bad bout it. and thats im starting to run outta caddy kits again


----------



## slash

go to big lots.


----------



## 8-Ball

big lots here dont sell them anymore


----------



## Denny1147

nope big lots dont have em any more just went today and ask em said they stop carryin them dunno why im lookin for a donks caddy kit myself


----------



## DA_SQUID

the orange impalas make over








airbag and trunk set up still in the works :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

yall ready





something i started









anudda starter









bubble caprice


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up fam. dade that bubble looks good.
here is my update here is STRAWBERRIES N' CREAM ALL FINISHED


----------



## dade county

and this is the deuce im wurkin on


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow:


----------



## 8-Ball

da 62 is lukin good ***** now lets see that other one u kno what im talkin bout cough 57 cough lol :h5:


----------



## dade county

sup folks yo 8 that thing is sick :biggrin: wut the fam been up to ive been missin in action but still buildin :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks ***** i need some advice hit me up. and bout tyme yo old ass got back to building lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Apr 30 2009, 12:32 PM~13741802
> *da 62 is lukin good ***** now lets see that other one u kno what im talkin bout cough 57 cough lol :h5:
> *


the 57 and the merk is up in the post wit the buble first two


----------



## slash

the caprice is sick homie


----------



## dade county

sup slash holla i got my pyp right here


----------



## DA_SQUID

I'm back in it :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball

:h5: alright homie welcome back dawg.


----------



## low4oshow

x2 

yall realy putting in some good work homies. 8ball send them pics i sent to you ,to me in a pm uffin:


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## low4oshow

ttt


----------



## slash

wuz up fam.


----------



## crxlowrider

come on were the hell are the build pics


----------



## low4oshow

ima take pics tomorrow!! :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

ok here are the pics from the photo shoot i had tuesday with the addition of my bike i finished.
































































the bike
























and somethin to give this topic some spark :biggrin: :cheesy: 








































this ones for you low she 19 i can hook that up homie








:h5:


----------



## lowridermodels

NICE CADDYS...AND THAT GIRL(NOT THE 19YR OLD) IS DAMN HOT! SHE LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## crxlowrider

heres alittle look at what i'm working on let me know if they show up i've been having problems with my pc

rim option #1 









rim option #2









option #3 the one i'm thinking REAL hard about going with 









heres the start of the trunk more pics of the trunk coming later


----------



## rollinoldskoo

send me rim #2 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

number 2 fa'sho


----------



## dade county

happy moms day ******,love them ladies special today ,lol holla at ya ole girl like u takin her out on a date lol ,show her you betta than the jerk that help invent you lol 


squid welcome bak best-ta bring da a game homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
lo stop bein a bitch and build something i kno me and j aint kick the builder out of you :biggrin: 
c.....r.......x wtf y you fuk up dem danm doors .other then that tyt werk lil homie i say dich all the rims and search for anudda set jm2c

j man that photogapher did lovely on dem pics and win did dis turn to a butta-thon 

ewwwhhh them sum nice asssessss kuntry ***** :biggrin: :biggrin: 

as far as my progress in the wonderful world of plastic world of ghetto
aint much doin a 58 tbird waitin on it and the 62 to dry fully b4 i continue got a few nut crackers in mind but nuthin 4sure suspence ****** holla who all got my # peace


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Apr 29 2009, 11:05 AM~13728812
> *aight fam me and monteman are doin a build off and here is my entry introducing BLOOD ORANGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mybad i's takin me so long ta put up pics of da impala.we got dail up and it take for ever :angry:


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 10 2009, 01:51 PM~13844249
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 9 2009, 04:00 PM~13837313
> *this ones for you low she 19 i can hook that up homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> *


 :cheesy: FOR MEEEE!! I WILL SURE TAKE ER!! BDAY TOMORROW TOO :0


----------



## slash




----------



## crxlowrider

slash plz hit enter after each pic that way peaple don't have to scroll over to see your pics

btw build looks really good


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## crxlowrider

heres my update i still need to finish the interior and some other things let me know what you think


----------



## slash

nice


----------



## dade county

sup fam crx nice try next time google a pic of the car your workin on its usefull when opening doors


----------



## crxlowrider

dade i realize that my stuff isn't PERFECT but atleast i tried


OH BY THE WAY I FOUND OUT TODAY THAT I"M A DAD


----------



## slash

tell me what you think


----------



## calaveras73

looks good bro clean builds


----------



## crxlowrider

slash how did you make them rims look clear or did they come like that ????


----------



## 8-Ball

lukin good homie like the rims.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@May 20 2009, 05:34 PM~13952575
> *dade i realize that my stuff isn't PERFECT but atleast i tried
> OH BY THE WAY I FOUND OUT TODAY THAT I"M A DAD
> *



poor kid...........
































jk homie.... u have a kid from some girl u just found out about or just had a kid or expecting?


----------



## Siim123

Nice rims :0


----------



## slash

thankz homies. i got the rims from the dub city mercedes benz s550 at walgreens


----------



## crxlowrider

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 25 2009, 12:36 AM~13988321
> *poor kid...........
> jk homie.... u have a kid from some girl u just found out about or just had a kid or expecting?
> *


rollin i'm having a kid from the woman that i am going to marry we found out that we are having a kid


----------



## crxlowrider

let me know what you think 









































































and heres the $$$$$ shots


----------



## dade county

sup fam :biggrin:


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jun 3 2009, 04:00 PM~14085716
> *sup fam  :biggrin:
> *


wuz up dade


----------



## 8-Ball

hey yall got some more updates coming from me very soon workin on my lecab caddy right now


----------



## dade county

a lil sumthin i been wurkin on 









































all plastic no p/e


----------



## slash

looking good bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jun 23 2009, 01:29 PM~14272479
> *a lil sumthin i been wurkin on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all plastic no p/e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats what im talkin bout!


----------



## 8-Ball

i have a really nice update coming once they load to photobucket and dade dat bitch is nice homie bout time yo old ass got back to building GNR.


----------



## 8-Ball

ok its a 2dr big body vert shout out to beto on that point. and its a duplicolor dark cherry with duplicolor clear effex. this is my first time ever using duplicolor and i must say even though its kinda costly its well worth it.
















now wat i want to kno is since the clear effex is on there do i need to get another clear coat or is that all i need to use.
oh and all comments and tips etc etc etc are highly welcomed.


----------



## Lady 8 Ball

Damn daddy thats nice work on that car.


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by 503 me_@Jun 24 2009, 06:41 PM~14287149
> *Damn daddy thats nice work on that car. My big daddy gots skills in more ways than one!!!
> *


woman edit that :twak: :rant: but thanks for the comments though :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lady 8 Ball

:machinegun: :twak: :guns:  :rant: yeah


----------



## low4oshow

chick? and lookin good bro


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jun 25 2009, 01:17 AM~14291606
> *chick? and lookin good bro
> *


yea my lady got on here and thanks homie wait til i get the interior and under body done quick question should i use vogues for this or for the drop top lecab?????


----------



## 8-Ball

some updates on my 2dr vert big body
goin with the castle grill 








playin with suspension like this?








or this









need yall suggestion on which rims to go with
gold d's w/ vogues?








chrome d's w/vogues?








all comments welcomed and the interior is goin to be factory gray with matching boot and might do the uptop gray also or the dark cherry that the body is.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dont use either of those rims...


----------



## 8-Ball

what kinda rims should i go with then?????


----------



## low4oshow

get some deeper rims dawg.that will set it off....well im off to paint.will get back at yall later.


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jun 23 2009, 01:29 PM~14272479
> *a lil sumthin i been wurkin on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all plastic no p/e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick as fuck ***** :0 and im bout to start on my caprice!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 25 2009, 02:16 PM~14295449
> *what kinda rims should i go with then?????
> *


yeah that, something definately more detailed and better looking...


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 23 2009, 04:01 PM~14274478
> *ok its a 2dr big body vert shout out to beto on that point. and its a duplicolor dark cherry with duplicolor clear effex. this is my first time ever using duplicolor and i must say even though its kinda costly its well worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now wat i want to kno is since the clear effex is on there do i need to get another clear coat or is that all i need to use.
> oh and all comments and tips etc etc etc are highly welcomed.
> *


well, from my personal experience I find it best to spray and extra coat or two of straight clear just to seal the little flakes If you plan to wetsand


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 25 2009, 02:11 PM~14292330
> *some updates on my 2dr vert big body
> goin with the castle grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playin with suspension like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need yall suggestion on which rims to go with
> gold d's w/ vogues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrome d's w/vogues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all comments welcomed and the interior is goin to be factory gray with matching boot and might do the uptop gray also or the dark cherry that the body is.
> *



Nice one i,m gonna keep my eye on this


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by low4oshow+Jun 25 2009, 01:20 PM~14295485-->
> 
> 
> 
> get some deeper rims dawg.that will set it off....well im off to paint.will get back at yall later.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 05:08 PM~14297977
> *yeah that, something definately more detailed and better looking...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea i was just lookin at that i think i have some deaper daytons somewhere round here but i just hope that the vogues will fit around them cause nothin says caddy like vogues in my book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by caprice on [email protected] 25 2009, 05:25 PM~14298180
> *well, from my personal experience I find it best to spray and extra coat or two of straight clear just to seal the little flakes If you plan to wetsand
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie ima go get some straight clear in the am hopefully i can finish body work and stuff tomorrow and start tackling the interior
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJ-ROY_@Jun 25 2009, 05:30 PM~14298229
> *Nice one i,m gonna keep my eye on this
> *


thanks homie its been nice past few days so i should be having more updates very soon pending weather


----------



## low4oshow

dawg i wanna see a few more outside pics :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID

look who comes out from the basement  
:wave:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 25 2009, 04:30 PM~14298229
> *Nice one i,m gonna keep my eye on this
> *


Hehehe...X2!! :biggrin: I hope you receive yours soon!   

Nice build!!


----------



## 8-Ball

just cleared it today bout to get outside pics now the clear is dry. :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

alright so tt with updates on the big body 2dr vert.








the black dot in the pic is just the reflection from the center of the sun i thought it was pretty cool lukin myself








and the white and brown u see in this pic is actually me takin the pic 








hope yall are enjoying this is the first resin car that is coming along very nicely for me. thanks for lukin. and again all comments good or bad are welcome. if u have tips leave those two im still learning :biggrin:


----------



## slash




----------



## dade county

sup ****** got a few pics for yall
this thing is done 


































so im startin on this
































http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x315/mi...amtrunkguts.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## rollinoldskoo

lookin good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

i did the windshield wit paper thin clear styreen


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 27 2009, 10:56 PM~14317511
> *lookin good homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## lowridermodels

SOME SWEET RIDES UP IN HERE FELLAS!


----------



## 8-Ball

looking good yall lets keep up the good work. slash homie i like that low4oshow sign in the pic homie i need one of them actually 2 one for my wall and the other for my diorama


----------



## low4oshow

lookin realy good fam :thumbsup: slash im lovin that l4s sighn


----------



## DA_SQUID

a lo im gettin mc la :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball

more updates on the big body vert almost there still debating on the rims.
interior work








with the top up








with the top down.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 29 2009, 02:47 AM~14322702
> *more updates on the big body vert almost there still debating on the rims.
> interior work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the top up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the top down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks SICK....Homie

A two door is soooo nice .


----------



## SANREMO

HEY


----------



## 8-Ball

little monte im workin on before i send the bumpers of the big body off to chrome.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 28 2009, 05:47 PM~14322702
> *more updates on the big body vert almost there still debating on the rims.
> interior work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the top up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the top down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice bro.


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 29 2009, 11:56 PM~14336658
> *very nice bro.
> *


 :0 :cheesy: thanks big homie im tryin to step my game up and work on more then just plastic. and thanks to my homie Dade County for the paintin tips i think i have stepped up a notch. i must admit after gettin to this point on that one i have the itch to build more big bodies rather 2dr vert or 2dr hard top or 4dr i want more :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

oh yeah im 16 :cheesy:
when we gonna play low  i dl the expansion pack already but i keep gettin kicked outta games


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 1 2009, 04:46 AM~14348867
> *oh yeah im 16 :cheesy:
> when we gonna play low  i dl the expansion pack already but i keep gettin kicked outta games
> *


i got you bro.ima make a private room for all my peeps


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 27 2009, 10:34 PM~14318579
> *looking good yall lets keep up the good work. slash homie i like that low4oshow sign in the pic homie i need one of them actually 2 one for my wall and the other for my diorama
> *


thankz homie, i will send it to you soon homie


----------



## slash

wuz up dade. nice rides


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jul 1 2009, 08:47 PM~14357079
> *thankz homie, i will send it to you soon homie
> *


thanks updates comin on the drop monte as soon as i get them uploaded to photobucket


----------



## low4oshow

allmost there.give me a few hours


----------



## Bos82

looks good man!!!!!


----------



## low4oshow

thanks bro


----------



## 8-Ball

lukin good lil low


----------



## slash

nice homie


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 2 2009, 01:07 PM~14363118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allmost there.give me a few hours
> *


DAM BRO!!! LOOKING SSSSAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jul 1 2009, 10:49 PM~14357108
> *wuz up dade. nice rides
> *



thankshomie let me kno wea i cud pick up my sighn


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 3 2009, 08:32 AM~14370697
> *DAM BRO!!! LOOKING SSSSAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!
> *


  hit me up


----------



## slash

hangin' with da homeboys


----------



## CustomFreak

lol looks like they havin fun :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

X2 :biggrin:


----------



## slash




----------



## DA_SQUID

sorry bout last night lo.
me and my girl just broke up. and like its badd
so i was takin a break from everything


----------



## low4oshow

ohhh,i got ya.


----------



## DA_SQUID

so there's this dude messin or well already fucked my relationship up. :angry: and so i sent some of my home girls to go get some info on him
here's what i got
adam
las vegas
his number 702 232 9967

fuck with him. me and juan_559 called last night but no answer
please lil help me out!


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up family goin to be postin up my chop top 300 once pics upload to photobucket be back soon


----------



## 8-Ball

finally here is the 300 i been workin on comments welcomed








will get better pics very soon


----------



## 8-Ball

more pics
























and a sneak peak at my project to follow after this one


----------



## slash

lookin good homie


----------



## low4oshow

lookin good ball


----------



## low4oshow

lookin good ball


----------



## low4oshow

1/16 scale 63

wat yall thank :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 18 2009, 11:06 PM~14515120
> *1/16 scale 63
> 
> wat yall thank  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WICKED BROTHER!! THIS 1/16TH SCALE X-FRAME IS GOING TO CHANGE UP THE MODEL BUILDING FOR LOW RIDERS ALOT!!! THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HELP AND POST MORE OF IT WHEN YOU CAN BROTHER!!  IS THE REAR END SET UP YET?


----------



## low4oshow

its allmost set up.i just have to drill holes in the brackets and its ready to throw in.lol


----------



## slash

anybody donig anything new?


----------



## low4oshow

:wave:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jul 24 2009, 12:16 PM~14569384
> *anybody donig anything new?
> *


i am ill post pics in a min :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

i like this i wud have got more pics but my batt died


----------



## dade county

heres anudda one i did a while ago foam guts homies


----------



## dade county

sneak peak


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 24 2009, 02:52 PM~14574405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that your 69 chevy in the back there? :0


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 24 2009, 09:36 PM~14574752
> *is that your 69 chevy in the back there?  :0
> *



it cud be mine but its a rust bucket i wud get it but dont have space time or$$$$ to even start thinkin bout it ..if u want to pay shippin it cud be urs for freee


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 24 2009, 03:42 PM~14574786
> *it cud be mine but its a rust bucket i wud get it but dont have space time or$$$$ to even start thinkin bout it ..if u want to pay shippin it cud be urs for freee
> *


for the cost to ship to hawaii..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

start stripping the bitch and put that shit on Ebay


----------



## slash

that chevy is sick homie


----------



## low4oshow

take some more pics of 69.is it a 4 dr.looks like it


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 24 2009, 09:02 PM~14574470
> *heres anudda one i did a while ago foam guts homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

damn dade u shitin on em lol im buildin since i got job now.got a few things n da works lyk me 70 buick gsx chop top....i know u said don't do it dade but afta matchin dat eastcoastryders vol6 i siad i got 2 lol.79 impala aero coupe on 6's is n da works.64 on 8's cumin.09 really lukin gud for me everybody builds r sick keep dat gud work up.


----------



## dade county

sup ******


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by dade county+Jul 25 2009, 02:52 AM~14574405-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like this i wud have got more pics but my batt died
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by dade [email protected] 25 2009, 03:02 AM~14574470
> *heres anudda one i did a while ago foam guts homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dade county_@Jul 25 2009, 03:05 AM~14574508
> *sneak peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good looking rides, I like that orange one!!


----------



## jevries

Great builds!


----------



## 8-Ball

here is some pics of my lecab hope yall like im still waitin on a few minor details to get finish drying and she will be done. i introduce *GRAPE APE*
which stance should i go with like this 








or like this
























p.sp. this is my first build using airbrush :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

nose up ***** :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homie i think nose up looks better just gotta get them gorillas in the trunk still lol


----------



## low4oshow

man.i wish it had some swangas n vogues :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> here is some pics of my lecab hope yall like im still waitin on a few minor details to get finish drying and she will be done. i introduce *GRAPE APE*
> which stance should i go with like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice job homie :thumbsup: looks real good.
> and nice job with the airbrush .


----------



## slash

> here is some pics of my lecab hope yall like im still waitin on a few minor details to get finish drying and she will be done. i introduce *GRAPE APE*
> which stance should i go with like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice job homie :thumbsup: looks real good.
> and nice job with the airbrush .
> 
> 
> 
> x305
Click to expand...


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homie only thing that wasnt airbrushed was the clear still rattle canning the clear. baby steps u kno. more updates to come very soon


----------



## Mr.1/16th

LOOKING REALLY GOOD BRO!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> here is some pics of my lecab hope yall like im still waitin on a few minor details to get finish drying and she will be done. i introduce *GRAPE APE*
> which stance should i go with like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.sp. this is my first build using airbrush :biggrin:
> [/quote -I am just a nobody,, you dont know me. but please share how you did
> that dash board. wood grain ect? I would be greatful...


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 24 2009, 05:52 PM~14574405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like this i wud have got more pics but my batt died
> *


Can you charge your batt. and post more pics of the 73 please?
thank you....


----------



## slash

here is a new one i started yesterday


----------



## dade county

as mave requested more pics of the 73


----------



## dade county

a few others iv been doin

































and this


----------



## slash

looking good homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by slash_@Aug 15 2009, 08:56 PM~14779771
> *looking good homie
> *


thanks homie


----------



## DA_SQUID

:wave:


----------



## 8-Ball

lukin gud my nikka. i guess its time i post the finishe pics of grape ape and post pics of the indianapolis colts car im doin.


----------



## dade county

[IMG







]http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x315/midnightsweet/G7.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 16 2009, 02:36 PM~14784647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x315/midnightsweet/G7.jpg[/IMG]
> *


HOLLY FUCK!!
THAT LAC IS A FUCKING MAZING :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 16 2009, 02:36 PM~14784647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x315/midnightsweet/G7.jpg[/IMG]
> *


HOLLY FUCK!!
THAT LAC IS A FUCKING MAZING :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball

***** go ahead and put that caddy in my box homie :biggrin: it luks gud big homie


----------



## dade county

sup ******


----------



## DA_SQUID

:wave:


----------



## low4oshow

:wave: sorry for no updates! will have some next week.....
i have been hella buisy.lol


----------



## 8-Ball

here are some better pics of GRAPE APE yall hope yall like tryin out the new camera.


----------



## darkside customs

NICE LAC!


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homie more lecabs to come believe that


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 31 2009, 03:54 AM~14932900
> *thanks homie more lecabs to come believe that
> *


u tryin to make me bath y fon in he sink arnt you .......lol lookin gud homie


----------



## dade county

sup ****** :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 30 2009, 09:18 PM~14930264
> *here are some better pics of GRAPE APE yall hope yall like tryin out the new camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think i found love :0


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 16 2009, 02:36 PM~14784647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x315/midnightsweet/G7.jpg[/IMG]
> *


i want dat lac :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 87regal_n_cali_@Sep 5 2009, 06:02 PM~14990205
> *i want dat lac :biggrin:
> *


no u dont :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

sup ****** im in retirement for a while i jus moved and my olelady made it possible for my wurk bench to not fit in the new crib  so i got some plannin to do or jus quit all n all or i jus might move everything outside wea she want it .or move out find my own place to stay since there aint no room for me :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 7 2009, 07:13 PM~15010732
> *sup ****** im in retirement for a while i jus moved and my olelady made it possible for my wurk bench to not fit in the new crib  so i got some plannin to do or jus quit all n all or i jus might move everything outside wea she want it .or move out find my own place to stay since there aint no room for me :biggrin:
> *


yup.... make room for u or your ass is outta there  :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 9 2009, 01:14 AM~15022605
> *yup.... make room for u or your ass is outta there    :biggrin:
> *


lol im movein to the front room


----------



## slash




----------



## DA_SQUID

oh shit!!!! im back family!!!!

i got 2 caprices coming out as soon as they get here!!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID

fam. anybody got a 86 mc kit thats trashed?
i need some parts


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 10 2009, 05:40 PM~15043022
> *fam. anybody got a 86 mc kit thats trashed?
> i need some parts
> *




 :biggrin: What ya need?...


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 10 2009, 07:01 PM~15043204
> *  :biggrin: What ya need?...
> *


Undercarige-glass and that's it and grills


----------



## cruzinlow

wats up brothas how yall been..the rides are lookin clean and DADE ya better let the ole lady know model buildin is more then a hobby, its an addiction and ya gotta build..lol KEEP ON BUILDIN BROTHAS:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 10 2009, 09:07 PM~15043288
> *Undercarige-glass and that's it and grills
> *



let me see wut i got 'and my shit aint used lol.welcom back homie umm u better have something to prove


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 11 2009, 12:45 AM~15046341
> *wats up brothas how yall been..the rides are lookin clean and DADE ya better let the ole lady know model buildin is more then a hobby, its an addiction and ya gotta build..lol KEEP ON BUILDIN BROTHAS:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


sup homie wea u been .......perfecting that foam skill ?????? lol wuts gud win u comin back to show us how its dun ............oh did u see tha orange 57 ibuilt


----------



## dade county

ok ****** got a few pics to show yall :biggrin: 








































































and if yall didnt catch the rims hers a pic of them versus the pegusus








:biggrin:


----------



## slash

looking good homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by slash_@Sep 11 2009, 06:50 PM~15053995
> *looking good homie
> *


thanks homie


----------



## [email protected]

wud up dade :biggrin: shits lookin good as always brother


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 11 2009, 08:32 PM~15054961
> *wud up dade :biggrin:  shits lookin good as always brother
> *



thanks homie wuts gud wit u


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That Imp is feddy homie! keep 'em commin'!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 11 2009, 05:03 PM~15053498
> *ok ****** got a few pics to show yall  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if yall didnt catch the rims hers a pic of them versus the pegusus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


* SHIT I MISS IT !*</span></span>


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 11 2009, 09:29 PM~15055480
> * SHIT  I  MISS  IT  !</span></span>
> *






:biggrin: i wish i woulda saved all the pics that fool sent me over the past 6 months lol, his ass never left that bench lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 11 2009, 08:33 PM~15055518
> *:biggrin:  i wish i woulda saved all the pics that fool sent me over the past 6 months lol, his ass never left that bench lol
> *


They too good to be shared with the rest of us???? Hell is the only brother adding anything to the club topic ! Thwy should rename it LOW4SHOW CHAT BOX ANd DADE should roll out ! Seems he's the only cat that keeps building !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 11 2009, 08:44 PM~15055071
> *thanks homie wuts gud wit u
> *






oh you know :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 11 2009, 09:45 PM~15055625
> *They  too  good  to  be  shared  with  the  rest  of  us????  Hell  is  the  only  brother  adding  anything  to  the  club  topic  !  Thwy  should  rename  it  LOW4SHOW CHAT  BOX    ANd  DADE  should    roll  out  !  Seems  he's  the  only  cat  that keeps  building  !
> *





homie doesnt have the net and i think he has to post from his aunts house or some shit, but i feel you on the whole lowfo sho chat box lol



keep shit crackin dade


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 11 2009, 09:29 PM~15055480
> * SHIT  I  MISS  IT  !</span></span>
> *



nahh i aint left ..been dilly daling tho . :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

i got jacked

ima smoke somebody :guns:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 11 2009, 09:45 PM~15055625
> *They  too  good  to  be  shared  with  the  rest  of  us????  Hell  is  the  only  brother  adding  anything  to  the  club  topic  !  Thwy  should  rename  it  LOW4SHOW CHAT  BOX    ANd  DADE  should    roll  out  !  Seems  he's  the  only  cat  that keeps  building  !
> *


naw it aint like that fool lo is in school and buildin a 1:1 now me and 8 are the primary builders .and how wud i look when this club needs me.to jus jump ship when shit is tough on the team these ****** are my ****** and 8 is my bes friend how wud i look if i jus jumpt ship.....i cant speak for no1 else but me but that wudnt make me a builder weather its a model car or a team ...i respect wut u mean but thanks im stayin here  :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 12 2009, 12:03 AM~15057003
> *i got jacked
> 
> ima smoke somebody :guns:
> *



wus up homie holla at me.


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 11 2009, 10:06 PM~15057034
> *naw it aint like that fool lo is in school and buildin a 1:1 now me and 8 are the primary builders .and how wud i look when this club needs me.to jus jump ship when shit is tough on the team these ****** are my ****** and 8 is my bes friend how wud i look if i jus jumpt ship.....i cant speak for no1 else but me but that wudnt make me a builder weather its a model car or a team ...i respect wut u mean but thanks im stayin here    :biggrin:
> *


see homie thats wat makes u a real ***** and my best friend and not no fuck *****.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 12 2009, 12:15 AM~15057117
> *see homie thats wat makes u a real ***** and my best friend and not no fuck *****.
> *


----------



## cruzinlow

fuck ya DADE that 67 is fine as hell for real...beautiful work i likes... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 12 2009, 12:25 AM~15057221
> *fuck ya DADE that 67 is fine as hell for real...beautiful work i likes... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

.......


----------



## DA_SQUID

put a big ass screen made from styrene :cheesy:


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

No No pop truk,i neva seen nobody wit it so i wanna do it lol.my 64 gon have tv's n da doors and i full tv trunk lid......just a lil tease


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Sep 12 2009, 12:15 AM~15057117
> *see homie thats wat makes u a real ***** and my best friend and not no fuck *****.
> *


x2  like 4realz! u keeps it real dawg


----------



## low4oshow

yallz shyt lookin good. im just sorry for not postin shyt.havent had time to be honest! but i just got this new computer, that can take pics n vids so i will probly b takin lots of pics n vids for yall soon!


----------



## Moze

> *No No pop truk,i neva seen nobody wit it so i wanna do it lol.my 64 gon have tv's n da doors and i full tv trunk lid......just a lil tease *


You gunna put a neon sign with the pop trunk?


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Sep 12 2009, 09:12 PM~15063098
> *You gunna put a neon sign with the pop trunk?
> *


naw ima just make a fiberglass box with speakers and possibly tv's


----------



## LUXMAN

Sup ya'll


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

whats up monteman 2 lmao naw jk whats gud


----------



## slash

wuz up fellas


----------



## dade county

aaaaa ****** we gone have a new fam mem i seen his shit personaly :biggrin: 

and i found my usb cord .and got a job its time to play :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 19 2009, 10:45 PM~15130589
> *aaaaa ****** we gone have a new fam mem i seen his shit personaly  :biggrin:
> 
> and i found my usb cord .and got a job its time to play  :biggrin:
> *


hellz ya brotha do your thang..


----------



## DA_SQUID

i gots the swine flu


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 20 2009, 01:01 PM~15132501
> *i gots the swine flu
> *



wtf


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 20 2009, 01:45 AM~15130589
> *aaaaa ****** we gone have a new fam mem i seen his shit personaly  :biggrin:
> 
> and i found my usb cord .and got a job its time to play  :biggrin:
> *


dats wats up homie


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 20 2009, 01:01 PM~15132501
> *i gots the swine flu
> *


woooooooo


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 20 2009, 03:11 PM~15133772
> *wtf
> *


hey dade guess what?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 87regal_n_cali_@Sep 20 2009, 06:15 PM~15134069
> *hey dade guess what?
> *



chicken butt????????????? :uh:


----------



## HTown

Hey the pop trunk has already been done and mastered here in Houston by a guy named Rudy! Been around for some time now, but not to talk bad or anything of that nature.

Go for it homie! I love to see the pop trunk in effect, on all scales ya digg!


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 20 2009, 08:33 PM~15136028
> *chicken butt????????????? :uh:
> *


naw ima put sum sugar in your tank LMAO!!!!![insider] :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 22 2009, 03:53 PM~15154855
> *ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## slash

wuz up family.i'll post some pics tomorrow


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 87regal_n_cali_@Sep 22 2009, 05:47 PM~15154793
> *naw ima put sum sugar in your tank LMAO!!!!![insider] :biggrin:
> *



dude thatsit your gay .


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 22 2009, 10:00 PM~15159152
> *dude thatsit your gay .
> *


lol dade its just a joke hahaha


----------



## low4oshow

:nosad: :nosad: :|


----------



## slash




----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by slash_@Sep 25 2009, 05:38 PM~15186330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats it your pissing me off i want a banner got dammit lol nice builds homie :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

NICE ART WORK AND GOOD TO SEE YOU BUILDING SLASH !


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 25 2009, 07:13 PM~15186989
> *NICE  ART  WORK  AND  GOOD  TO  SEE YOU  BUILDING  SLASH !
> *


hey back off buddy :biggrin:


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 25 2009, 04:13 PM~15186989
> *NICE  ART  WORK  AND  GOOD  TO  SEE YOU  BUILDING  SLASH !
> *


 thanks homie


----------



## slash




----------



## HTown

What kit did you snag that Impala from SLASH?


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by HTown_@Oct 1 2009, 08:30 PM~15244756
> *What kit did you snag that Impala from SLASH?
> *


chevy impala police car


----------



## HTown

Kool, thanks for that info SLASH.


----------



## low4oshow

what colors on the impala slash


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 2 2009, 04:51 PM~15250503
> *what colors on the impala slash
> *





GREEN


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 2 2009, 01:51 PM~15250503
> *what colors on the impala slash
> *


dupont two tones blue and green


----------



## dade county

A LIL SOMTIN FOR UR HATETRED



























:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

DAMN!


----------



## low4oshow

nutted a lil.......... j/k
dat bitch cleen


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hey Low, u gonna be at the Southern Nats this year?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 8 2009, 11:25 PM~15307709
> *nutted a lil.......... j/k
> dat bitch cleen
> *



lmao wuts good ***** my fon died so saterday im gettin a new one


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 8 2009, 11:31 PM~15307769
> *hey Low, u gonna be at the Southern Nats this year?
> *


shhyyyt :biggrin: probly have the 1:16 63 project on display??? :0 
or i might just slide threw to pic up a few items


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 9 2009, 03:26 AM~15306565
> *A LIL SOMTIN FOR UR HATETRED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



FAWK NICE ....


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 9 2009, 01:00 AM~15308694
> *lmao wuts good ***** my fon died so saterday im gettin a new one
> *


bra, ima get at you n ball thiz weekend! 

oh yea! whats tha color on that donk? looks like you did a copper base with candy over it?


----------



## slash

it's sick homie. like da wheels


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 9 2009, 08:28 AM~15309989
> *bra, ima get at you n ball thiz weekend!
> 
> oh yea! whats tha color on that donk? looks like you did a copper base with candy over it?
> *



its actualy metalspecks silver wit metalspecs red over and clear :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

i forgot this one


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by slash_@Oct 9 2009, 09:48 AM~15310288
> *it's sick homie. like da wheels
> *


thanks homie when we gon link up ????? i got a nudda homie in carol city that builds also hes a new member to low4oshow but hasnt posted anything yet :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

got some pics commin later :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID

thinking about sellin my stuff
i know i prolly wont get much but idk yet
i already got a car so most of my moneys goin into that

heres some recent stuff
candy green over silver with chamillion flake.. blue to green
needs 3 coats of clear left  



















and my friends lights i did


----------



## slash

no money for da gym


----------



## slash

what yall think


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by slash_@Oct 10 2009, 04:33 PM~15320145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what yall think
> *



im lovin this buildda shit out of it homie


----------



## MC562

NICE WORK BRO


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by slash_@Oct 10 2009, 01:16 PM~15320066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no money for da gym
> *



he's gotta work out some how...


----------



## 8-Ball

looking good yall. i promise ima get back to building but been workin 64+ hours a week and barely have time for sleep. but like i said i promise yall i will be back in the game very soon.


----------



## dade county

yo 8 


























bring yo A game homie


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 12 2009, 12:16 AM~15329758
> *yo 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bring yo A game homie
> *


very nice i like


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by slash_@Oct 12 2009, 09:38 AM~15330195
> *very nice i like
> *



thanks homie


----------



## low4oshow

started back on this bich!
(put tha lil stick under bumper couse took springs out!)

door open










door closed










got a hell of body work to do..... bout to put moon roof in this weekend!










shyts lookin sloppy ! just threw part of it togeather so yall could get an understandin of this bich , couse when in pieces yall b scratchin ya headz :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## low4oshow

dade dat shyt lookin right dawg :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 12 2009, 09:29 PM~15335632
> *started back on this bich!
> (put tha lil stick under bumper couse took springs out!)
> 
> door open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> door closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a hell of body work to do.....  bout to put moon roof in this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shyts lookin sloppy ! just threw part of it togeather so yall could get an understandin of this bich , couse when in pieces yall b scratchin ya headz  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *



i hate u


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 12 2009, 10:55 PM~15338736
> *i hate u
> *


lol


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 12 2009, 06:29 PM~15335632
> *started back on this bich!
> (put tha lil stick under bumper couse took springs out!)
> 
> door open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> door closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a hell of body work to do.....  bout to put moon roof in this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shyts lookin sloppy ! just threw part of it togeather so yall could get an understandin of this bich , couse when in pieces yall b scratchin ya headz  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


Yeah man, finish this one I enjoyed the video of the springs in action!!


----------



## darkside customs

Damn that is gonna be sick.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Builds lookin good ! Keep the plastic cuttin you bitches !


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 13 2009, 01:55 AM~15338736
> *i hate u
> *


awwwww :roflmao:


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 Dat trey gon be a killer. Dade puttin it down too, a where you gettin them big rims?


----------



## slash

well the 63 is done


----------



## low4oshow

thats nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 13 2009, 03:21 PM~15343086
> *Builds  lookin  good  !    Keep  the  plastic  cuttin  you  bitches !
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: we're not m.-.-.a


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 13 2009, 10:24 PM~15348866
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: we're not m.-.-.a
> *



LOL! We'll we don't seem to be having a problem posting project unlike you girl scouts ! :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2009, 08:12 PM~15357864
> *LOL! We'll  we  don't  seem  to  be  having  a  problem    posting    project  unlike  you    girl scouts  !  :biggrin:
> *



lmao girl scouts huh .we aint part of herse drivers academy :biggrin: and wer'nt they supose to recrute you wut happen you couldnt get up brownie points or you ate all the cookies your supose to sell???? :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 14 2009, 06:45 PM~15359124
> *lmao girl scouts huh .we aint part of herse drivers academy :biggrin: and wer'nt they supose to recrute you wut happen you couldnt get up brownie points or you ate all the cookies your supose to sell????  :biggrin:
> *


Leave me out of it :nono: we didn't want him in the cub scouts .... The girl scouts was his only option


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 14 2009, 10:05 PM~15359395
> *Leave me out of it :nono: we didn't want him in the cub scouts .... The girl scouts was his only option
> *


lmmfao you a trip homie


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 12 2009, 09:29 PM~15335632
> *started back on this bich!
> (put tha lil stick under bumper couse took springs out!)
> 
> door open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> door closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a hell of body work to do.....  bout to put moon roof in this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shyts lookin sloppy ! just threw part of it togeather so yall could get an understandin of this bich , couse when in pieces yall b scratchin ya headz  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


nice :thumbsup: makes want to finish this one i started a few years back








thanks for the inspiration


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 14 2009, 07:13 PM~15359481
> *lmmfao you a trip homie
> *


you are the one who cant spell * hearse * :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Oct 14 2009, 09:32 PM~15359724
> *nice    :thumbsup:  makes want to finish this one i started a few years back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the inspiration
> *


64 looks clean ! I need to get a wild impala out on the block ! I done up 2 but sold both before i got them complete !


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Oct 14 2009, 10:32 PM~15359724
> *nice    :thumbsup:  makes want to finish this one i started a few years back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the inspiration
> *


looks good :thumbsup:
finish it ! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

sup peeps! :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 14 2009, 10:39 PM~15359828
> *you are the one who cant spell  hearse   :biggrin:
> *



true but least im not fat and cross eyed .and i still cant believe u still in da cub scouts isnt that kinda ummm you kno uuummmm pedifileish .i kno i wont go camping wit you


----------



## low4oshow

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 14 2009, 11:35 PM~15360673
> *sup peeps! :biggrin:
> *



sup fool holla on the cell


----------



## low4oshow

around 12


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 14 2009, 11:39 PM~15360739
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



he likes to shop at kmart cuz lil boys pants are always half off :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 14 2009, 08:37 PM~15360722
> *true but least im not fat and cross eyed .and i still cant believe u still in da cub scouts isnt that kinda ummm you kno uuummmm pedifileish .i kno i wont go camping wit you
> *


 :twak: :ugh: :nono: :loco: you a fuckin fool . i have no good reply.....


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 14 2009, 11:50 PM~15360929
> *:twak:  :ugh:  :nono:  :loco:  you a fuckin fool . i have no good reply.....
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin: lol gotcha


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball

aight yall this is what i been up to since i cant build/dont want to build in this cold ass indiana weather. tell me what 
yall think its a self tattoo i did earlier today. i did it on my left forearm by the way.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 16 2009, 11:00 PM~15383112
> *aight yall this is what i been up to since i cant build/dont want to build in this cold ass indiana weather. tell me what
> yall think its a self tattoo i did earlier today. i did it on my left forearm by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS LIKE SHIT ! I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MORE . 

HOW COLD IS IT UP THERE ! BEEN IN THE 40'S ALL WEEK HERE IN MO !


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2009, 10:31 PM~15383421
> *LOOKS  LIKE  SHIT !    I  CAN'T  WAIT  TO  SEE  MORE  .
> 
> HOW  COLD  IS  IT    UP  THERE  !  BEEN  IN  THE  40'S  ALL  WEEK  HERE  IN  MO !
> *


lol thanks mini shit it feels like its below ball freezing but its been in the low to mid 50s but raining and they said it snowed today.


----------



## low4oshow

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2009, 09:31 PM~15383421
> *LOOKS  LIKE  SHIT !    I  CAN'T  WAIT  TO  SEE  MORE  .
> 
> HOW  COLD  IS  IT    UP  THERE  !  BEEN  IN  THE  40'S  ALL  WEEK  HERE  IN  MO !
> *


Looks good. 

Oh and by the way, It was 101 down here today. :biggrin: And twinn sent me this pic today of the temp out side his car. :0


----------



## low4oshow

damn! its low 30 - 20s


----------



## Siim123

We have some first snow-flakes here.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 18 2009, 04:06 PM~15393046
> *We have some first snow-flakes here.
> *



its about 60 here in the mia wont stop me tho the humidity is low :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 18 2009, 06:24 PM~15393668
> *its about 60 here in the mia wont stop me tho the humidity is low  :biggrin:
> *





gettin shit done  




hey pm me that web site we talked about


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 12 2009, 07:29 PM~15335632
> *started back on this bich!
> (put tha lil stick under bumper couse took springs out!)
> 
> door open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> door closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a hell of body work to do.....  bout to put moon roof in this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shyts lookin sloppy ! just threw part of it togeather so yall could get an understandin of this bich , couse when in pieces yall b scratchin ya headz  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *



I LIKEDEDEDED THIS ONE BRO!!! WAIT FOR THE PACKAGE AND THE GOODIES!!


----------



## slash




----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by slash_@Oct 19 2009, 01:29 AM~15397773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looksgoodi kno wea u got dem rims :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 19 2009, 02:34 PM~15403241
> *looksgoodi kno wea u got dem rims :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


thanks homie. i have 6 sets


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by slash_@Oct 19 2009, 06:07 PM~15403602
> *thanks homie. i have 6 sets
> *



me tooo  :biggrin: its a secret shhhhh dont tell no 1


----------



## dade county

almost done 
















wut yall think


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

hEY THAT LOOKS CLEAN FOOL!


----------



## slash

looking good homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Oct 20 2009, 06:07 PM~15414792-->
> 
> 
> 
> hEY  THAT  LOOKS  CLEAN  FOOL!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slash_@Oct 20 2009, 06:32 PM~15415010
> *looking good homie
> *



thanks homiezzzz


----------



## low4oshow

see you got it on them stags :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 20 2009, 04:55 PM~15414239
> *almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wut yall think
> *


----------



## dade county

--sup ******


----------



## low4oshow

my phone broke!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 20 2009, 01:55 PM~15414239
> *almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wut yall think
> *



needs 13s.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

:uh: :yessad:


----------



## slash

it was cool chillin with dade county. we had a good time.


----------



## low4oshow

thats watsup! :thumbsup:

lookin like dade tryna grow dem dreadz back :roflmao: 

well hers sum crapy pics of tha tre, testin its new 3 wheel with coil over...


----------



## slash

Look good homie


----------



## dade county

lo u a jerk lmao .yo slash we gots to do that agin .we got work to do :biggrin: and agin thanks for everthing


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 25 2009, 07:30 PM~15463504
> *thats watsup! :thumbsup:
> 
> lookin like dade tryna grow dem dreadz back  :roflmao:
> 
> well hers sum crapy pics of tha tre, testin its new 3 wheel with coil over...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks sick man!!!! Great stance!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 25 2009, 08:30 PM~15463504
> *thats watsup! :thumbsup:
> 
> lookin like dade tryna grow dem dreadz back  :roflmao:
> 
> well hers sum crapy pics of tha tre, testin its new 3 wheel with coil over...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN THAT IS LOOKS WICKED BRO!!! LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET THE PACKAGE WITH THE PAN AND WHEELS BRO!!! SET IT UP AND POST IT FAST!  THE WHEELS WILL LOOK ALOT BETTER AND WITH THE PAN IT WILL SET PERFECT AND WILL GIVE YOU AN IDEA OF HOW IT WILL LOOK AND SIT AND LAY DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> Damn dade what happen to ur puter?


----------



## low4oshow

wtf! not his foo :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 26 2009, 07:25 PM~15474083
> *wtf! not his foo :machinegun:  :roflmao:
> *


who ever it is it looks like they got it from the 90's watts riots :0 BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## low4oshow

lil update! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 27 2009, 10:10 PM~15487819
> *lil update! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIGHT-CLICK-SAVE!  LOOKING MUCH BETTER WITH THE PAN AND THE NEW WHEELS BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

I like, I like, I like!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: BRO I AM HONORED THAT YOU ARE BUILDING YOUR LOLO WITH MY 1/16TH SCALE RESIN KIT!!! IT LOOKS 1000% BETTER AND LOOKS MORE REALISTIC NOW BROTHER!! CALL ME TODAY I HAVE THE DAY OFF  ALL YOU NEED IS A CLEAN PAINT SCEME AND ALOT OF CHROME TO SET THIS 6TREY OFF  THANKS FOR PURCHASING MY KIT :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 28 2009, 02:56 PM~15493097
> *:biggrin: BRO I AM HONORED THAT YOU ARE BUILDING YOUR LOLO WITH MY 1/16TH SCALE RESIN KIT!!! IT LOOKS 1000% BETTER AND LOOKS MORE REALISTIC NOW BROTHER!! CALL ME TODAY I HAVE THE DAY OFF   ALL YOU NEED IS A CLEAN PAINT SCEME AND ALOT OF CHROME TO SET THIS 6TREY OFF   THANKS FOR PURCHASING MY KIT :biggrin:
> *



wtf :uh: wuts going on


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 28 2009, 11:59 PM~15500287
> *wtf  :uh:  wuts going on
> *


WITH WHAT?


----------



## low4oshow

??


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

:uh:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I WOULD LIKE TO HONOR MY FRIEND "LOW40SHOW" AND HIS HELP ON LENDING HIS TALENT TO THE 1963 IMPALA DESIGN! WITH HIS HELP, HE HAND MADE THE SKIRTS FOR THE IMPALA AND HE ALSO LET OUR CASTER (RMR RESIN) USE HIS HOOD TO CAST AN EXTRA FOR ME SINCE I DICED UP MINE AND DIDN'T USE IT! SORRY BRO FOR NOT MENTIONING THAT IN MY POST BROTHER!! THE DASH YOU BUILT LOOKS GOOD TOO BROTHER AND I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED.


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## STREETRACEKING

what it do my ***** bean out 4 a week


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 1 2009, 10:31 PM~15532582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SSSSSSSAAAAAAWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTT!!!! LOOKS MUCH BETTER!! THE WHEELS FIT JUST FINE


----------



## slash

what yall think?


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by slash_@Nov 3 2009, 08:12 PM~15553563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what yall think?
> *


I Don't Give A Fuck What Anybody Say :uh: Im In Love With This Man I Swear To God This Is The Best Monte Carlo SS Ive Ever Seen :cheesy: .More Pics Please More Pics


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by slash_@Nov 3 2009, 10:12 PM~15553563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what yall think?
> *


wow, thats sick ! :cheesy: 

been buisy tha last few days


----------



## slash

thankz homies


----------



## slash




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by slash_@Nov 10 2009, 07:12 PM~15624772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0
just add some more patterns in the blank spaces and thats the shit


----------



## low4oshow

no need for more! all it needs as some pin striping and leafing :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

luks good fellas sorry aint been on in a long ass time. been super busy dade u kno what im talkin bout  i will have progress pics of my newest projects later on tonight. hey lil low hit me up fool


----------



## low4oshow

sure thing! just got new phone! need all new numbers


----------



## low4oshow

heres a monte t-top i just started on!
sorry for bad pics!


----------



## low4oshow

and heres some 63 updates! had to get this bitch smooth! bout ready for paint!!























































:biggrin:


----------



## RELIC

> _Originally posted by slash_@Nov 10 2009, 05:12 PM~15624772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ahhh....nice and clean


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 18 2009, 10:48 PM~15709873
> *and heres some 63 updates! had to get this bitch smooth! bout ready for paint!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


GOD BLESS YOU BROTHER!! IT'S LOOKING REALLY GOOD!!


----------



## low4oshow

hit me up fool


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 19 2009, 03:42 PM~15716682
> *hit me up fool
> *


ANSWER DA PHONE FOOL


----------



## slash




----------



## low4oshow

thats nice! did you use paint for tha trim?? :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 18 2009, 09:48 PM~15709873
> *and heres some 63 updates! had to get this bitch smooth! bout ready for paint!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Killer!!


----------



## slash

happy thankzgiving to all


----------



## low4oshow

HAPPY THANKSGIVING FAM!


----------



## dade county

sup ****** hope yall had a lovely thanksgiveing and i want to do a xmas exchange amunxed the members or we jus send eachother shit you kno like we send something toeach membr except ourselves so we all have plenty of gifts and not just one plastic related gift oppenions please


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow+Nov 19 2009, 12:48 AM~15709873-->
> 
> 
> 
> and heres some 63 updates! had to get this bitch smooth! bout ready for paint!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck you
> lookin good tho
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slash_@Nov 24 2009, 09:24 PM~15770688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice homie did u fab the hood


----------



## jimbo

lovin' the trey bruh...


----------



## low4oshow

*PROGRESS!* :0 :0  




























BLURRY PICS BUT WHO CARES!! :uh:


----------



## low4oshow

Kw-DFW8jXw4&fmt=18

showing the fan and belts working.... and i made it more quiet! should i leave it quiet or louder??


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 18 2009, 11:48 PM~15709873
> *and heres some 63 updates! had to get this bitch smooth! bout ready for paint!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


GREAT WORK ON THIS. :0


----------



## slash

i'm doing a 64 chevy pick up. what ya all think


----------



## low4oshow

that looks good bro!
you should lower the front a little,that would look sick :cheesy:


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 29 2009, 12:01 PM~15812748
> *that looks good bro!
> you should lower the front a little,that would look sick :cheesy:
> *


good idea homie,thankz


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow+Nov 28 2009, 09:33 PM~15808794-->
> 
> 
> 
> *PROGRESS!* :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLURRY PICS BUT WHO CARES!! :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low4oshow_@Nov 28 2009, 11:14 PM~15809689
> *AcMMWCI41Z0&feature=channel
> 
> got bord ...........
> *



now this is kool brother!! keep up the great work bro!!


----------



## low4oshow

wow, look wat i found !


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 28 2009, 10:14 PM~15809689
> *AcMMWCI41Z0&feature=channel
> 
> got bord ...........
> *


The sound of the engine is sick!! Sound module or pager motor?


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 29 2009, 12:14 AM~15809689
> *AcMMWCI41Z0&feature=channel
> 
> got bord ...........
> *


sounds cool. you should add a lil electric motor inside the motor so when you do that the fan spins :0


----------



## low4oshow

the fan is next, just didnt have it connected. but it works,lol


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 29 2009, 12:39 PM~15812940
> *wow, look wat i found !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that transmission is cleaner than my whole car :biggrin: :uh: . Nah dats sum sick werk tho. Great werk on da 63 also man fa real!


----------



## jevries

I have something similar in the works for my 1/24 RC car where you can run the motor and accelarate. I'm leaning towards using a sound device V8 engine sound but I think the size of the pcb and speaker is slightly to big. Other option is to create a special sound drum with a pager motor running inside.

I really like the sound of your build it sounds a bit like an old school bomb.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 30 2009, 03:42 AM~15819452
> *I have something similar in the works for my 1/24 RC car where you can run the motor and accelarate. I'm leaning towards using a sound device V8 engine sound but I think the size of the pcb and speaker is slightly to big. Other option is to create a special sound drum with a pager motor running inside.
> 
> I really like the sound of your build it sounds a bit like an old school bomb.
> *


MY daughter is studding robotics and shes building programable pcb once she masters it ,then im going to ask her to try it micro if she can then i see potential she got the robotics down pretty good i just cant afford halfthe shit she need to build something huge .i have a pretty good idea on how the REAL DEAL was made i have a plan hopefully it works  









and lo fuk u for the third time u snaggeled tooth nigg-lit :biggrin: i hate you showin off ass jerk :biggrin: i got you nigg-lit dadecounty is comeing back agin and im after you :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

ohh shyt! im scared dade. hehehe. hit me up! dont have num no mo, new phone.....


----------



## low4oshow

Kw-DFW8jXw4&fmt=18

showing the fan and belts working.... and i made it more quiet! should i leave it quiet or louder??


----------



## Mr.1/16th

leave it! sounds good and is looking wicked bro!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 1 2009, 10:26 PM~15840733
> *Kw-DFW8jXw4&fmt=18
> 
> showing the fan and belts working.... and i made it more quiet! should i leave it quiet or louder??
> *


I would make it spin slower so that the sounds get lower/bassier...when you turn it off I hear that it sounds really good if spins at a lower speed. You could add a 1K potentiometer so that your able to adjust the speed slightly.
I think you did an excellent job, really tight!


----------



## low4oshow

the fans not whats making all the noise :biggrin: :biggrin: the fan is
veeeeery quiet when allong..... but yea i am going to have it were i can
rev it .... did it before with sum switch ,forgot what it was tho???


----------



## low4oshow

oh yea as you can see , i extended the a-arms a bit... should i put them back to before??


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 2 2009, 02:56 PM~15848309
> *the fans not whats making all the noise :biggrin:  :biggrin: the fan is
> veeeeery quiet when allong..... but yea i am going to have it were i can
> rev it .... did it before with sum switch ,forgot what it was tho???
> *


That much I figured since the first vid didn't have the fan... :biggrin: But you can have both spin using the same motor.
Tried it yesterday with a small pagermotor and a drum sounds pretty good at a low speed but I'm still going for the electronic option and V8 sound.


----------



## DA_SQUID

you guys dont have a 86 monte hood that i can get do yall :happysad:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WHATZ CRACK'N BRO!! I HAVE TO SAY IS THAT I AM VERY PROUD OF YOU AND THE PROGRESS YOU HAVE MADE WITH THE KIT!!! KEEP ME POSTED AND GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU HAVE A CHANCE!! LATERS!!


----------



## dade county

sup fellas :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:wave:


----------



## mcloven

builds look nice


----------



## dade county

tah dah









































more pics soon im trying out a ifon now :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats fawkin sick- you dont see too many opened up verts. only thing i would do is keep it traditional and gangster and open the hood the stock way


----------



## low4oshow

dade! why you gotta kill us with dat!! :angry: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 14 2009, 09:03 PM~15982928
> *dade! why you gotta kill us with dat!! :angry:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


x305


----------



## dade county

Lol lo I told you I was comin for you now shut yer key . :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 14 2009, 07:18 PM~15982329
> *tah    dah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics soon im trying out a ifon now  :biggrin:
> *


Nice work dade :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Looks really good, nice job on the hinges with the doors folding inside the body.


----------



## dade county

Thanks homies I'm trying to find a lecab ref pic from the door Handel bak to the trunk


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 14 2009, 11:18 PM~15982329
> *tah    dah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics soon im trying out a ifon now  :biggrin:
> *





your a bad man!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 14 2009, 09:18 PM~15982329
> *tah    dah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics soon im trying out a ifon now  :biggrin:
> *


you know ill be watching this one !!! 

what style you goin? low low?, hi-rider?street/cruiser?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 16 2009, 07:41 PM~16001964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Fuck that is real nice ! Is that green or gray ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

grey!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 17 2009, 12:16 AM~16004329
> *Fuck  that  is  real  nice  !  Is  that  green  or  gray ?
> *




looks like a gun metal from here, with a greenish tint lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## low4oshow

ttt


----------



## DEUCES76

the color to this Le cab is 04 Lexus olive green ppg two-stage color


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 9 2009, 09:40 AM~15923935
> *you guys dont have a 86 monte hood that i can get do yall :happysad:
> *


i think i do let me check :biggrin:


----------



## slash

happy new year to everyone


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by slash_@Dec 31 2009, 01:48 PM~16144758
> *happy new year to everyone
> *



Be pleasnt


----------



## dade county

wtf danm page fukin four !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! danmit (dade kicks rocks) man


----------



## low4oshow

:wave: pics later


----------



## low4oshow

*PRETTY PENNY</span>*  

<span style=\'colorrange\'>just some mock up pics 

















































































































:happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

sorry for crapy cellphone pics


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 11 2010, 05:57 PM~16258565
> *sorry for crapy cellphone pics
> *


 :angry: ride looks good i though my 63 was the only one rocking ambers nice to see other people do that too


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

SWEET!! ITS MY FAVORITE YEAR TOO. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YOUR ALWAYS DOING SOME NICE BUILDS BRO!


----------



## Bos82

Nioce work Homie!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Badass impy!!!


----------



## ElRafa

X 2 looks real good homie


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

hows it going crew im very sry for being outta the picture for a while and i would like to let you guys know ill be back asap i just needa take care of a few things but i see you guys have progressed alot and im happy to see this good shit homies im backkkkkk


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 11 2010, 06:56 PM~16258552
> *PRETTY PENNY</span>
> 
> <span style=\'colorrange\'>just some mock up pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


BROTHER, IT LOOK'S B E A U TIFUL!!!!!! ONE BAD ASS BUILD!!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 11 2010, 05:56 PM~16258552
> *PRETTY PENNY</span>
> 
> <span style=\'colorrange\'>just some mock up pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *



looks sick homie!!!


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 11 2010, 05:56 PM~16258552
> *PRETTY PENNY</span>
> 
> <span style=\'colorrange\'>just some mock up pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


looking good homie


----------



## low4oshow

thanks people! remember its 1:16! and tha gas cap poped off! so gotta make another 1


----------



## mademan

Pretty Penny is lookin sick!! great work so far


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2007, 07:46 PM~8391258
> *I like  your  club  Banner  !
> *


x2


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

THROWBACK


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 16 2010, 04:51 PM~16310935
> *THROWBACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: thats sweet.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

thanks bro it was originally for a girl but i liked it to much to give it to her lol.... got ummmm!!!!


----------



## low4oshow

hahahaha!


----------



## jimbo

Nice Eldo! :0


----------



## dade county

ok nomore libraries,mobile devices ,or other peoples shit i got my innnaaanett hhuuuukkked up and it aint wireless nor is it dialup this shit is fast :biggrin: now soon as i find my usb cord for my fon i got pics oooohhh yeeea pics :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 24 2010, 10:28 PM~16397756
> *ok nomore libraries,mobile devices ,or other peoples shit i got my innnaaanett hhuuuukkked up and it aint wireless nor is it dialup      this shit is fast  :biggrin: now soon as i find my usb cord for my fon i got pics oooohhh yeeea pics  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## low4oshow

:cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

im uploading pics to photobucklet thru pic message from my fon
pics come soon as i send them to photo bucket 


heres the first pic (snow)


----------



## dade county

ok i got a few pics to show wut ive been doing 
ok snow is painted and cleared all white 66 malibo
















the grill










onto my lecab project im takeing my time on these 








































and my two lecabs


----------



## modelcarbuilder

:wow:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Jan 31 2010, 02:29 AM~16465285
> *:wow:
> *



thanks :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

oh i forgot this one


----------



## dade county

ttt


----------



## [email protected]

rides look real good dade! and hook up some white on the centers on that 66 wagon :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

x2! Looks sick Dade!


----------



## low4oshow

:thumbsup:


----------



## slash




----------



## pancho1969

Builds lookin good dade :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

thanks homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING

whats good whit it u all ill be back what a cold ass z28 :biggrin:  and 2 talk mo shit than ever


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 3 2010, 02:27 PM~16499613
> *whats good whit it u all ill be back what a cold ass z28 :biggrin:   and 2 talk mo shit than ever
> *



DAM ***** wea da fuk u been. call me


----------



## low4oshow

damn *****! were da fugg u been!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 3 2010, 08:57 PM~16503149
> *damn *****! were daWTF</span>
> 
> 
> dont neva eva eva eva eva eva call yo sef a city boi nugga us cuntry den a mofo wit dat one fugg .fugg???????? :biggrin:*


----------



## low4oshow

HAHAAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dade county

heres a quick build well ive been on it for a week its not done yet maby this week end it,l be finished 


1931 cadilack









































1/18 scale ds


----------



## dade county

ttt


----------



## Guest

Nice Caddy Dade.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Feb 5 2010, 08:22 PM~16525224
> *Nice Caddy Dade.
> *



thanks homie


----------



## dade county

im haveing a tough time can you all help me ??????




(1)












(2)










wich one


----------



## slash

numero 1


----------



## low4oshow

number 1 bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

chrome homie!!!


----------



## DEUCES76

number 2


----------



## DJ-ROY

^I,m working on a 1931 Caddy Town Car 

Just lowered it with the OG wheels..


----------



## low4oshow

:thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 09:37 AM~16538205
> *^I,m working on a 1931 Caddy Town Car
> 
> Just lowered it with the OG wheels..
> 
> 
> *



i have one more its a cabriolet i got big plans for that one


----------



## low4oshow

*updates on thys dusty bitch*!

messin with tha pics!


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 9 2010, 09:21 PM~16568152
> *updates on thys dusty bitch!
> 
> messin with tha pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




FINISH THIS BITCH OFF MAIN!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

thats gone b a wile! lots of small shyt to do...


----------



## jimbo

I still can't believe what scale it is! I want one...


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

random shots


----------



## dade county

fukin jack ass


----------



## modelcarbuilder




----------



## low4oshow

:roflmao: uffin:


----------



## dade county

lo u kno if i made some dough ,and rolled your face in it , we all could have gorilla cookies :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:roflmao: :roflmao: ***** u called me early dis mornin! sounded like u was takin a duceduce! :barf: :tongue:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 10 2010, 11:50 PM~16577734
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  ***** u called me early dis mornin! sounded like u was takin a duceduce! :barf:  :tongue:
> *


YEA I SAW THAT !!!! and matter of fact i did take a shit im just not sure wut time tho lol i jus enterd the mtm round 4 build off and i have a truk in mind but all i have is the body id have to fab everything else


----------



## dade county

sup ******


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 9 2010, 10:58 PM~16568659
> *random shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 hope you dont mind me asking , but where did u get that big frame?,anyway it looks good so far :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 9 2010, 10:58 PM~16568659
> *random shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice 63!


----------



## dade county

wut yall think


----------



## low4oshow

ohh shxt! thats nice! what happened to the other s10 with tha hydros??


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 16 2010, 06:09 AM~16626546
> *ohh shxt! thats nice! what happened to the other s10 with tha hydros??
> *


thats it


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up family. my bad been away for awhile been busy tattooing hey lil low i need you to call me asap. and yall builds are looking good i will post pics of what i been working on very soon.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 16 2010, 02:09 AM~16626546
> *ohh shxt! thats nice! what happened to the other s10 with tha hydros??
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave: Hit me foo! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

a lil pe ject


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Are the spokes on the wheels body color ? 

Not into the big wheel look brother but this project looks right ! Good job !


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 17 2010, 07:48 PM~16644874
> *a lil pe ject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good


----------



## slash

looking real nice homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 17 2010, 11:16 PM~16645251
> *Are  the  spokes  on the  wheels  body  color  ?
> 
> Not  into  the    big  wheel  look  brother  but  this  project  looks  right  !  Good  job !
> *


yes they are thank you


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by slash_@Feb 18 2010, 01:06 AM~16647179
> *looking real nice homie
> *



thanks homie


----------



## low4oshow

lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 17 2010, 06:48 PM~16644874
> *a lil pe ject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That looks NIIIIICE dogg!!!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 19 2010, 12:31 AM~16656752
> *That looks NIIIIICE dogg!!!
> *



thank you


----------



## slash

more progress on the truck


----------



## low4oshow

:wow:


----------



## dade county

sweet call me and let kno when i cud pick it up :biggrin:


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 22 2010, 09:03 PM~16694172
> *sweet call me and let kno when i cud pick it up  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by slash_@Feb 23 2010, 12:04 AM~16694209
> *lol
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

what it do dade


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 23 2010, 12:06 AM~16694244
> *what it do dade
> *


answer da fon *****


----------



## slash

more pics


----------



## STREETRACEKING

box looking real good :0


----------



## low4oshow

x2


----------



## 8-Ball

x3 really nice box


----------



## low4oshow

:wave: i have an lil update ill post later...........


----------



## jimbo

:yes: :yes: :drama:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 27 2010, 02:31 PM~16741833
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vid commin soon
> *


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 25 2010, 05:20 PM~16725407
> *box looking real good :0
> *


Thanks homies


----------



## slash




----------



## slash

wuz up family


----------



## jimbo

:nicoderm: Where the hell is my rogue at??? :dunno: :h5: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## low4oshow

:cheesy: :cheesy:  will take more vids and pics with actual cam later... took these with my phone... :uh: 

8CzdwRE3xmo&feature=channel


S5Vru-vSxDk&feature=channel


2Tp_p6mit-E&feature=channel


Og35ZINFuFE&feature=channel


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Apr 19 2010, 08:32 PM~17242441
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:   will take more vids and pics with actual cam later... took these with my phone... :uh:
> 
> 8CzdwRE3xmo&feature=channel
> S5Vru-vSxDk&feature=channel
> 2Tp_p6mit-E&feature=channel
> Og35ZINFuFE&feature=channel
> *


nice videos homie, looking good


----------



## low4oshow

Thanks bro


----------



## BIGTONE661

Is this the same LOW4OSHOW... from midnight club Los Angeles? If so what up this TOP_NOCH_BIGTONE


----------



## low4oshow

awwww shyyyt! wasup homie! :biggrin: :0


----------



## BIGTONE661

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Apr 20 2010, 07:46 AM~17246685
> *awwww shyyyt! wasup homie! :biggrin:  :0
> *


  chilling chilling lowridin' as always... :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:angry: You just HAD to do it huh... :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

heres a vid i took with an actual camera...


----------



## jimbo

:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## low4oshow

:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: uffin:


----------



## BIGTONE661

I'm gonna have to post some of my model builds....


----------



## low4oshow

Gone head home


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by BIGTONE661_@Apr 20 2010, 11:48 PM~17254888
> *  I'm gonna have to post some of my model builds....
> *


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Apr 20 2010, 04:50 PM~17250972
> *  heres a vid i took with an actual camera...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!


----------



## low4oshow

:wave:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Apr 24 2010, 02:15 PM~17289031
> *:wave:
> *



sup nugga lookin good bitch :biggrin: ..u got a ps3 ..if s hit me up i got leagal internet :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low4oshow

:cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: add me foo!


----------



## jimbo

Sup :h5:


----------



## low4oshow

wasup foo! my phone dead.... :angry:


----------



## jimbo

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## low4oshow

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## dade county

sup fam


----------



## dade county

lo my id is ragga-muffin420 invite me or who everelse has a playstation 3 online


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 9 2010, 10:58 PM~16568659
> *random shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tick tock, tick tock..  one of these days.


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin: still sitting there.... gonna put in work on it this weekend!


----------



## jimbo

:uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:wave:


----------



## jimbo

Sup Low. :h5: Go to sleep foo! :ugh:


----------



## low4oshow

i dont sleep :happysad:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

we know u dont sleep ***** :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:roflmao: :roflmao: Thats FA SHO! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 30 2010, 06:56 PM~17354335
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Thats FA SHO! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:wave: :drama: :dunno:


----------



## low4oshow

sup foo! have you tried 2 contact me? my phone fell in water after i sent that last text! :thumbsdown: :twak: :angry: :angry: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 6 2010, 08:14 PM~17414176
> *sup foo! have you tried 2 contact me? my phone fell in water after i sent that last text!  :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :angry:  :angry:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: a guy at work did that today while taking a sh...., he wasnt happy either


----------



## low4oshow

i wasnt eather!  but new ones comming in mail! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:uh: :uh: :uh:No wonder... You get yo stuff? :happysad:


----------



## low4oshow

naw... but it should be here by tomorrow.... :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo




----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Apr 30 2010, 09:31 AM~17349688
> *i dont sleep :happysad:
> *


sup fam dont stress im building a lil something .to make you mad of coarse and if stop hittin da c--k pipe you'll be able to sleep and eventualy build something decent ................ :biggrin: ....................syk..............lol wut else you got to post other then that fuggin mess of a 63 :biggrin: fukin finnish it already... FUK!!!!!!!




 ya dig



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 7 2010, 11:52 PM~17426026
> *sup fam dont stress im building a lil something .to make you mad of coarse and if stop hittin da c--k pipe you'll be able to sleep and eventualy build something decent ................ :biggrin: ....................syk..............lol wut else you got to post other then that fuggin mess of a 63  :biggrin:  fukin finnish it already... FUK!!!!!!!
> ya dig
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## crxlowrider

anybody looking to buy a fresh 62 impala convertable $25 shipped let me know family. pm me

untouched just cut the plastic off the box thats it


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Happy Mothers Day from Dynasty M.C.C. to all of the members mothers !


----------



## slash

Wuz up family. What's good?


----------



## dade county

sup errone


----------



## STREETRACEKING

what it do ******


----------



## dade county

eh ******


----------



## dade county

ok after my third attemt i think i got it down pact
























and heres the color and motor


----------



## low4oshow

aww shxt!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 10 2010, 06:37 PM~17447345
> *ok after my third attemt i think i got it down pact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres the color and motor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:yes: :yes:Good shit Dade. I like that color... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 10 2010, 06:40 PM~17447383
> *aww shxt!
> *



Sup ROGUE!?! :wave:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

what it do u all


----------



## STREETRACEKING

its 4 sell :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:wow: :wow: :wow: Thats what I'M talkin' bout!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball

thats nasty bro


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## dade county

jerk :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

i have an extra body thats realy ready just need to be re hendged but body is good ....2nd attemt .......got another suaside hood but its gonna be like a 86 with out the side moldings 1st attemt .......its going to 8ball ........third attemt a lil more jamb strenth and detail prety much got it ...... body lines and door lines thin 


























i got the door strikers to do and custom gut or stock idk im haveing a hard time finding a color mach to inka gold its like a yellw / pineapple to be close 

help!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dade county

A ******


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 10 2010, 10:38 PM~17450283
> *i have an extra body thats realy ready just need to be re hendged but body is good ....2nd attemt .......got another suaside hood but its gonna be like a 86 with out the side moldings 1st attemt .......its going to 8ball ........third attemt a lil more jamb strenth and detail prety much got it ...... body lines and door lines thin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got the door strikers to do and custom gut or stock idk im haveing a hard time finding a color mach to inka gold its like a yellw / pineapple to be close
> 
> help!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Sup Dade. The Lacc is comin' out COOOOO!!!!!  Was up wit that bumper kit? :scrutinize:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 11 2010, 10:36 PM~17459664
> *Sup Dade. The Lacc is comin' out COOOOO!!!!!   Was up wit that bumper kit? :scrutinize:
> *


wut kill it ?????? i was bord one day :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

lookin good country *****. and happy birthday to the club president happy birthday big homie 19


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 10 2010, 10:38 PM~17450283
> *i have an extra body thats realy ready just need to be re hendged but body is good ....2nd attemt .......got another suaside hood but its gonna be like a 86 with out the side moldings 1st attemt .......its going to 8ball ........third attemt a lil more jamb strenth and detail prety much got it ...... body lines and door lines thin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got the door strikers to do and custom gut or stock idk im haveing a hard time finding a color mach to inka gold its like a yellw / pineapple to be close
> 
> help!!!!!!!!!!
> *


loking good homie


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 11 2010, 10:48 PM~17459829
> *lookin good country *****.  and happy birthday to the club president happy birthday big homie 19
> *



man i feel like im workin in mc donalds my boss is fresh outta high school :angry: 



happy bday homie :biggrin: is yo chery poped boy ...lmfao hope you get laid twice at the same time :biggrin: and ummm yea get sum birf day sex :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by jimbo+May 11 2010, 10:46 PM~17459808-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slash_@May 11 2010, 10:50 PM~17459850
> *loking good homie
> *



thanks homie how r you going to handel that compressor issue


----------



## slash

thanks homie how r you going to handel that compressor issue
[/quote]
i'm gonna get me a new one this week and bigger homie


----------



## dade county

> thanks homie how r you going to handel that compressor issue


i'm gonna get me a new one this week and bigger homie
[/quote]


for an air brush ...??? not to disrespect but bro thers better and less noisy ones that are small and exelent im going to try and get a new one i was looking in the revell section and they have some nice lookin shit in there jm2c


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 11 2010, 11:01 PM~17459993
> *man i feel like im workin in mc donalds my boss is fresh outta high school  :angry:
> happy bday homie  :biggrin:  is yo chery poped boy ...lmfao hope you get laid twice at the same time  :biggrin: and ummm yea get sum birf day sex  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


screw you ol man! lol :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 11 2010, 10:48 PM~17459829
> *lookin good country *****.  and happy birthday to the club president happy birthday big homie 19
> *


stop lien u kno im only 19+10!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 12 2010, 12:59 AM~17461533
> *screw you ol man! lol :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



hater  :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

yup


----------



## dade county

some updates :biggrin: 









































































alil something


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up bro looks really nice. ***** y do u have a phone u dont answer it for shit. lol


----------



## dade county

i forgt this one








im trying to find pics on my fon.soon as i find more ill post them


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 14 2010, 02:26 AM~17485816
> *whats up bro looks really nice. ***** y do u have a phone u dont answer it for shit. lol
> *



***** i was busy ***** made a bill after wurk and got a 8th of gud gud ,my bad *****


----------



## 8-Ball

what color u painting it and what kinda rims


----------



## dade county

hey fools
:biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 14 2010, 02:30 AM~17485851
> *what color u painting it and what kinda rims
> *



inka gold ,and its gon be a lolo


----------



## jimbo

GOOD WORK DADE! CADDY COMIN' OUT CLEAN!!! :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 14 2010, 07:33 PM~17492898
> *GOOD WORK DADE! CADDY COMIN' OUT CLEAN!!! :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *



thank you


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 13 2010, 11:22 PM~17485776
> *some updates  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alil something
> *


LOOKING GOOD MY ***** do i c some glass work going on in the lac? keep the pics comeing.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@May 14 2010, 08:53 PM~17493447
> *LOOKING GOOD MY ***** do i c some glass work going on in the lac? keep the pics comeing.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 14 2010, 02:22 AM~17485776
> *some updates  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alil something
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

i just had 2 :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

hey dade fool that lac will look real good on my shelf


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 15 2010, 01:12 AM~17495472
> *hey dade fool that lac will look real good on my shelf
> *



you kno it :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 13 2010, 10:27 PM~17485827
> *i forgt this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im trying to find pics on my fon.soon as i find more ill post them
> *


hey dade caddy is lookn sweet homie  haven't seen one done up with the drs open yet keep up good werk  bro


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 14 2010, 04:28 PM~17492864
> *inka gold ,and its gon be a lolo
> *


do you have the paint already? couse i have a lot of it


----------



## low4oshow

wasup slash :wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 14 2010, 01:22 AM~17485776
> *some updates  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats some serious work you put in homie!!!!!!!!!

Lookin' good!


----------



## Sethokc14

Can i join ur club!! uffin: :gay:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 15 2010, 03:04 AM~17496193
> *hey dade caddy is lookn sweet homie   haven't seen one done up with the drs open yet keep up good werk   bro
> *



thank you :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

hey dade hit me up bro i gotta idea


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 15 2010, 11:03 AM~17497599
> *do you have the paint already? couse i have a lot of it
> *


wusup homie call me on da part i recieve it :biggrin: let me kno wut u want for some cauz im doin da chassies ovr or idk .i just laid some white sticky felt but danm it looks like a jungle of white furr i tried to shave the fuzz but i cant get it clean enuf


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Sethokc14_@May 15 2010, 02:18 PM~17498498
> *Can i join ur club!!  uffin:  :gay:
> *



lets see wut u wurkin wit as ar as finished builds


----------



## STREETRACEKING

what good whit it my ****** :wave:


----------



## low4oshow

:wave:


----------



## dade county

MORE UPDATES SOON


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 16 2010, 05:03 PM~17506843
> *MORE UPDATES SOON
> *





wud up foo :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 16 2010, 05:04 PM~17506846
> *wud up foo :biggrin:
> *


IM CHILLIN 


im trying to find a top view of the lecab


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 16 2010, 08:31 PM~17508008
> *IM CHILLIN
> im trying to find a top view of the lecab
> *





youza beast with that caddy man, im glad it got put to good use :biggrin: 


and you check the lecab thread on layitlow? lecab fest?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=162530&st=7660


----------



## dade county

sup ******


----------



## 8-Ball

ok its been a long time since i have posted but here is my current project. 58 impala first time doing patterns. what yall think.


----------



## slash

nice job homie


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks its my first pattern job so i hope it comes out like it is in my head.


----------



## jimbo

Patterns comin' out dope 8-ball!!!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

wow das sexy ,um yea thats it ...................................... jerk








:biggrin: 
beutiful shell love it


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:0 shit :wow: i like


----------



## jimbo

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## dade county

SOMETHING THAT CAUGHT MY ATTENTION
4 DAYS AND ITS JAMED AND HENGED ,,A BIT MORE BODY WURK AND ITS READY FOR PAINT. IM PAINTIN IT LIGHT BLUE METALIC

























:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

awwww shyt homie! tha stance in tha last pic is killin um!


----------



## 87regal305

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 22 2010, 12:06 AM~17568253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOMETHING THAT CAUGHT MY ATTENTION
> 4 DAYS AND ITS JAMED AND HENGED ,,A BIT MORE BODY WURK AND ITS READY FOR PAINT. IM PAINTIN IT LIGHT BLUE METALIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


YO IS COMING OUT NICE....I WILL BE DOING ONE TO :machinegun: JUST FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## coleman9219

LAYIN BUMPER!! :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

lookin nice guys lets keep buildin and show off are skills


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 22 2010, 05:42 PM~17571696
> *lookin nice guys lets keep buildin and show off are skills
> *



( CLASS ) YES TEACHER ..................... LOL ***** WHO DA NEW BOY .......



he better b able to hang in confrence :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

Yea I think he can welcome Coleman9219. He is not only new to the club but new to modeling. So let's all teach him some stuff and guide him to become a good builder.


----------



## coleman9219

yeaa! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@May 22 2010, 07:25 PM~17572184
> *yeaa!  :thumbsup:
> *


Congrats on getting into a club. You have some good builders in here.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 22 2010, 07:17 PM~17572156
> *Yea I think he can welcome Coleman9219. He is not only new to the club but new to modeling. So let's all teach him some stuff and guide him to become a good builder.
> *



aww man u knoit ,,we aint like that club "wut its name " ummm wutchamacallit idk that four letter wurd ,u kno wut i mean ,feel me ,danm its on the tip of my toung ,,,"""''$%^$#@#[email protected]#$ i cant think of it ,fuk em they mus not be top notch builders .cuz we kno them ****** .anwe dont kno dem udda ******,wes jus herr bout dem frum time ta time

welcome homie ,me, im dade "people call me dade "aka jerk ,asshole ,******,ponk summabich ,alot of people hate me ,but thats y they like me :biggrin: welcome to @#$!%$#@ LOW4OSHOW MCC ***** [email protected]#!$%#@[email protected]#!

now we need to see wut u got all u cud possibly think of ,and if u need us to accomplish that. u gots that homie, and u ****** betta help too ,lol im happy to have a new recruit to aid in the distruction of jaw joints so that we cud visualy drop they fukin jaws when day see us 


:biggrin:


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 21 2010, 11:06 PM~17568253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOMETHING THAT CAUGHT MY ATTENTION
> 4 DAYS AND ITS JAMED AND HENGED ,,A BIT MORE BODY WURK AND ITS READY FOR PAINT. IM PAINTIN IT LIGHT BLUE METALIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


that's it, i'm mad now.lol


----------



## slash

welcome to da club coleman, nice models.


----------



## coleman9219

thanks slash :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

Here is some progress on my 58 imp. Just finished the patterns I think it looks cool and the person I'm building it for likes it. 
























let me kno what y'all think.


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 22 2010, 08:14 PM~17573479
> *Here is some progress on my 58 imp. Just finished the patterns I think it looks cool and the person I'm building it for likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me kno what y'all think.
> *


really nice work


----------



## coleman9219

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 22 2010, 08:20 PM~17573534
> *really nice work
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 21 2010, 11:06 PM~17568253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOMETHING THAT CAUGHT MY ATTENTION
> 4 DAYS AND ITS JAMED AND HENGED ,,A BIT MORE BODY WURK AND ITS READY FOR PAINT. IM PAINTIN IT LIGHT BLUE METALIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


dam ***** 4days  i c y i b keeping the crown :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## 8-Ball

Thanks homies time to figure out the gut colors and the trunk setup gonna be a lowlow. Any suggestions?


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 22 2010, 08:14 PM~17573479
> *Here is some progress on my 58 imp. Just finished the patterns I think it looks cool and the person I'm building it for likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me kno what y'all think.
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wow: :scrutinize: :biggrin: i b looking i like :happysad:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 22 2010, 04:35 PM~17572226
> *aww man u knoit ,,we aint like that club "wut its name " ummm wutchamacallit idk that four letter wurd ,u kno wut i mean ,feel me ,danm its on the tip of my toung ,,,"""''$%^$#@#[email protected]#$ i cant think of it ,fuk em they mus not be top notch builders .cuz we kno them ******  .anwe dont kno dem udda ******,wes jus herr bout dem frum time ta time
> 
> welcome homie ,me, im dade "people call me dade "aka jerk ,asshole ,******,ponk summabich ,alot of people hate me ,but thats y they like me  :biggrin: welcome to @#$!%$#@ LOW4OSHOW MCC ***** [email protected]#!$%#@[email protected]#!
> 
> now we need to see wut u got all u cud possibly think of ,and if u need us to accomplish that. u gots that homie, and u ****** betta help too ,lol im happy to have a new recruit to aid in the distruction of jaw joints so that we cud visualy drop they fukin jaws when day see us
> :biggrin:
> *


x2 welcome my *****  low4oshow looking good 4 to 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## coleman9219

heres a banner i made in photoshop a min ago :biggrin:


----------



## coleman9219

messin around :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by slash+May 22 2010, 11:20 PM~17573534-->
> 
> 
> 
> really nice work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STREETRACEKING_@May 23 2010, 12:09 AM~17573963
> *dam ***** 4days   i c y i b keeping the crown :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *



i hope one of your bearings lock up .. :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

wasup coleman!! welcom to the club homie! were gonna help u out allot! and nice builds! :thumbsup: if you have any quetions just pm us!! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@May 23 2010, 12:43 AM~17574282
> *heres a banner i made in photoshop a min ago :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats cool :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Congrats Coleman! :thumbsup: Time to step ya game upppp!!! Reppin them Lo4oShow boys now...  

Low Ima hit you in a few after I find that info!!! :biggrin: I'll find it too dammit!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

sup niggaers :wave:


----------



## coleman9219

heres my 1/64 2008 chevy silverado


----------



## dade county

sup ****** that mean u too coleman get fukin used to being call a ***** :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

Lookin good y'all Dade u clownin on that build off old ass ***** keep it goin


----------



## coleman9219

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 25 2010, 05:11 PM~17602091
> *sup ****** that mean u too coleman get fukin used to being call a ***** :biggrin:
> *


haha ight dade :biggrin:


----------



## coleman9219

i forgot to take a pic of the frame finished but here it is right before :biggrin: 
































ANYBODY GOT ANY SUGGESTIONS FOR PAINT??


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@May 25 2010, 10:16 PM~17603416
> *haha ight dade :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## slash

wuz up family


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@May 25 2010, 07:17 PM~17603427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i forgot to take a pic of the frame finished but here it is right before :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYBODY GOT ANY SUGGESTIONS FOR PAINT??
> *


black and orange


----------



## slash

1970 impala


----------



## 8-Ball

Look good slash I need to get my hands on one of those 70 imps got some ideas for one that r killin me.


----------



## coleman9219




----------



## low4oshow

haaay ladiez!.............. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Was widdit folks...


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 29 2010, 01:23 AM~17637817
> *haaay ladiez!.............. :biggrin:
> *


ya mama


----------



## coleman9219

HERES MY FUTURE PROJECTS AND MY IMPALA FINISHED :biggrin: 
i found some more hotwheels in the building i would like to use so im gonna use em :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

Lookin good Lil homie. Where u get that steering wheel u got in the impala? And keep up the good work


----------



## coleman9219

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 30 2010, 02:18 PM~17647791
> *Lookin good Lil homie. Where u get that steering wheel u got in the impala?  And keep up the good work
> *


in a dub city VW BUG i think... :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

C'mon Low... :uh: Where you at folks... Show us what you workin' wit... :uh: Don't hide it, divide it... :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 30 2010, 08:45 PM~17648668
> *C'mon Low...  :uh: Where you at folks... Show us what you workin' wit... :uh: Don't hide it, divide it... :biggrin:
> *



lmao u sound like a smoker :scrutinize:   :wow: :nicoderm: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## jimbo

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 31 2010, 12:08 AM~17650118
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *



my inspireation too :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:biggrin: :biggrin: Gotta build wit dat good... Feel meeeeeeee! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Right now I'm on nem YAPES!!! FEEL ME!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





































"Grapes" fa' those that don't know... :420: :420: :420:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 31 2010, 12:18 AM~17650224
> *Right now I'm on nem YAPES!!! FEEL ME!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> "Grapes" fa' those that don't know...  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *



yea im on gran dady in zonna

feel me


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 22 2010, 10:14 PM~17573479
> *Here is some progress on my 58 imp. Just finished the patterns I think it looks cool and the person I'm building it for likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me kno what y'all think.
> *


I think it's...


----------



## jimbo

Riiiiiiiiiight............ :yessad: I'm on some 'ol " Grape Ape" right now.... :420: :420: :420: Where Low at? Finna text his ass.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

Aight y'all here is a little somethin I'm working on debating on calling it chocolate Thai or swisha sweet tell me what y'all think.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 31 2010, 12:24 AM~17650299
> *Riiiiiiiiiight............ :yessad: I'm on some 'ol " Grape Ape" right now.... :420:  :420:  :420: Where Low at? Finna text his ass.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



sooooooo im budjetin my shit .cost too much to burn nowadays


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 30 2010, 10:23 PM~17650297
> *I think it's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## jimbo

OOOOoooooo............. That bitch look CHOCOLATEY!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: CHOCOLATE TAI COUSIN'!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 31 2010, 12:26 AM~17650330
> *Aight y'all here is a little somethin I'm working on debating on calling it chocolate Thai or swisha sweet tell me what y'all think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



and they say "no matter how much u rub shit it wont shine " you proved that theory rong dam thats some shiney shit looks good homie


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 30 2010, 09:28 PM~17650344
> *sooooooo im budjetin my shit .cost too much to burn nowadays
> *



Errrybody's growin' out here in Cali... :biggrin: Not me but ma cuzzo's drop me LUGGZ... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

sup :biggrin: pm me


----------



## jimbo




----------



## coleman9219

uffin: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: ahhhhh


----------



## 8-Ball

Thanks y'all fir the comments thing is that bitch ain't even cleared yet


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@May 31 2010, 12:43 AM~17650526
> *uffin:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  ahhhhh
> *


wut u kno bout dat youngin


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 30 2010, 11:31 PM~17650372
> *and they say "no matter how much u rub shit it wont shine " you proved that theory rong dam thats some shiney shit looks good homie
> *


X2   Thatis gonna be baaaaad with some gold honey-spokes!!


----------



## 8-Ball

Well here are some updates on Chocolate Thai hope y'all like.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 1 2010, 04:21 AM~17661760
> *Well here are some updates on Chocolate Thai hope y'all like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats lookin' good homie, real clean ! Now I see what colors you needin' for your project!


----------



## slash

wuz up 8 ball. that caddy is looking good.


----------



## 8-Ball

Thanks y'all still have a few more minor things to do to it and I'm callin her done.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 1 2010, 02:21 AM~17661760
> *Well here are some updates on Chocolate Thai hope y'all like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## low4oshow

ttt


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jun 6 2010, 11:18 AM~17708780
> *ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## low4oshow

wasup foo!


----------



## 8-Ball

Hey y'all about to post pics of a new project and updates on the green 58 impala


----------



## low4oshow

Homie peralte esperar!


----------



## 8-Ball

As promised updates on the green 58 imp
































































there you go some new updates what y'all think all comments highly welcomed good or bad.


----------



## jimbo

DAMM NICE WORK 8!!! :0 Can't wait til you finish it off with some bmf and all the chrome trim!!! :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow

ohhhh shyt homie, best build so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

yea ***** thats wuts up ,,


----------



## 8-Ball

Here is some mote updates to the green 58 imp all comments welcomed


----------



## EVIL C

58 looks goood


----------



## 8-Ball

My next project a 66 impala patterned with a few shades of pink. What y'all think all comments welcomed as well as suggestions.
Primer 








Watermelon pink








Panther pink








mocked up on the rims I'm goin with. Believe it or not it's still in panther pink in this pic. But goin to add more patterns after my beer break lol


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 10 2010, 03:50 PM~17751074
> *Here is some mote updates to the green 58 imp all comments welcomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :naughty:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 10 2010, 04:50 PM~17751074
> *Here is some mote updates to the green 58 imp all comments welcomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


diggen this 58 :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball

Thanks homie


----------



## dutchone

REPIN LOW40SHOW MCC 
ill start posting my work in here as well! here bell air, "doin the most" my 64 "multitaskin' and Og nomad hope yall like so far


----------



## dutchone




----------



## 8-Ball

Welcome dutchone to the family y'all. Nice work homie keep it up


----------



## slash

wuz up 8ball, nice work on the 58 homie.


----------



## coleman9219

:biggrin:
























ILL GE SOME BETTER PICS SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 10 2010, 04:50 PM~17751074
> *Here is some mote updates to the green 58 imp all comments welcomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jun 11 2010, 12:00 PM~17758826
> *REPIN LOW40SHOW MCC
> ill start posting my work in here as well! here bell air, "doin the most" my 64 "multitaskin' and Og nomad hope yall like so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


welcome to tha fam homie! nice builds too, keep up tha work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Jun 11 2010, 11:01 PM~17764097
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILL GE SOME BETTER PICS SOON :biggrin:
> *


looks like candy to me??


----------



## 8-Ball

What's up slash homie what's new with u


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 10 2010, 04:50 PM~17751074
> *Here is some mote updates to the green 58 imp all comments welcomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I see you homie! Looks good bruh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchone

welcome to tha fam homie! nice builds too, keep up tha work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


Thanks every one, never been in a club but a very warm welcome!! IM very apriciative!!


----------



## curbside

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 10 2010, 02:50 PM~17751074
> *Here is some mote updates to the green 58 imp all comments welcomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very good..job..


----------



## dutchone

quick mock up of the inter, far from done though


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jun 13 2010, 12:09 AM~17772230
> *welcome to tha fam homie! nice builds too, keep up tha work! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU!!!!! Im Very apreciative, means a lot bro!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jun 13 2010, 05:26 PM~17775424
> *quick mock up of the inter, far from done though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats beautiful homie! I love the interior colors.


----------



## dutchone

thanks man!!! hell yaeh i think so too, im trippin my dam self!!


----------



## 8-Ball

Lookin good Dutch. Here is some updates on the pink 66 imp still have a long way to go on it. 
















goin to have better pics once I get them off my digicam.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jun 13 2010, 10:26 PM~17775424
> *quick mock up of the inter, far from done though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good man


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 13 2010, 04:11 PM~17775665
> *Lookin good Dutch. Here is some updates on the pink 66 imp still have a long way to go on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goin to have better pics once I get them off my digicam.
> *



that 66 is comin out nice , those dam patterns can be a freakin nightmare!


----------



## dutchone

a lil progress, Still just a mock up, have to henge the hood, trunk and doors, Just proped he body up cuz i want the boddy to raise of the frame


----------



## dutchone

thats a pump in the fire wall by the way, thats the juice for the body raise doin the plumping on that right now


----------



## dutchone




----------



## slash

comments welcome. i just have to finish the intirior


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jun 18 2010, 07:09 PM~17826751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comments welcome. i just have to finish the intirior
> *




thats sick man! nice work!


----------



## chackbayplaya

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 10 2010, 04:50 PM~17751074
> *Here is some mote updates to the green 58 imp all comments welcomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 looks good homie


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jun 18 2010, 04:27 PM~17825506
> *a lil progress, Still just a mock up, have to henge the hood, trunk and doors, Just proped he body up cuz i want the boddy to raise of the frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats so coo :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jun 18 2010, 06:09 PM~17826751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comments welcome. i just have to finish the intirior
> *



Dang thats beautiful!!!


----------



## 8-Ball

updates on my 66 imp had a minor set back with the hood but im workin on that one right now


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 18 2010, 06:42 PM~17827839
> *thats sick man! nice work!
> *


thankz homie.


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 20 2010, 06:20 AM~17837238
> *Dang thats beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank you homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 21 2010, 07:53 PM~17849920
> *updates on my 66 imp had a minor set back with the hood but im workin on that one right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## dade county

OK IVE FINALLY GOT THE FINANCEING FOR MY CUSTOM SHOP 
lol
i took a few pics 

and i havent got equipment yet ,

















,got the floor done tho

















after they polished the floor


----------



## dade county

i got courious to see how some of my builds wud look and heres wut i found 
























































































































-


----------



## STREETRACEKING

NICE!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jun 29 2010, 11:44 PM~17922040
> *NICE!!!   :biggrin:
> *



thanks


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jun 29 2010, 08:41 PM~17922001
> *i got courious to see how some of my builds wud look and heres wut i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good shit


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: dade got some clean pics :biggrin: looks good brother


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good you fuckin jerk lol. now if yo shop get robbed idk shit bout it. lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 30 2010, 01:41 AM~17923420
> *looks good you fuckin jerk lol. now if yo shop get robbed idk shit bout it. lol
> *



lmfao


----------



## 8-Ball

hey ***** mom said ur shop looks clean.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 30 2010, 01:43 AM~17923453
> *hey ***** mom said ur shop looks clean.
> *



tell mom i said thanks


----------



## slash

the shop is looking good dade, nice rides homie


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jun 30 2010, 08:28 AM~17925693
> *the shop is looking good dade, nice rides homie
> *



X 2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

dam! ***** yo shop looking real good. i c one of my rides may have to make it to yo shop :biggrin: like the z28 gat back at me what yo info so i can get it to u. ASAP


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jun 30 2010, 11:28 AM~17925693
> *the shop is looking good dade, nice rides homie
> *



thanks homies :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jun 29 2010, 08:41 PM~17922001
> *i got courious to see how some of my builds wud look and heres wut i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Shops comin' out cool Dade! :cheesy: Some baddass builds mane, lovin' that drop 70!!! :wow: :wow: :h5:


----------



## low4oshow

sorry for blurry pix took them with phone..



















og trunk melted so i had to fab up a new one....











wat yall thank bout dat all gold shyt? im thinkin of doin it...??










fresh outa paint wet!


----------



## slash

ride looks gansta homie.


----------



## coleman9219

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jun 29 2010, 08:18 PM~17921724
> *OK IVE FINALLY GOT THE FINANCEING FOR MY CUSTOM SHOP
> lol
> i took a few pics
> 
> and i havent got equipment yet ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,got the floor done tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after they polished the floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very nice floor and cars dade! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

clean cars yall im at the bench all night tonight workin on a caddy build that yall might really like


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jun 30 2010, 10:50 PM~17932624
> *sorry for blurry pix took them with phone..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> og trunk melted so i had to fab up a new one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat yall thank bout dat all gold shyt? im thinkin of doin it...??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fresh outa paint wet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Low this bitch look GREEDY!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 1 2010, 08:34 PM~17940874
> *clean cars yall im at the bench all night tonight workin on a caddy build that yall might really like
> *



:0 :cheesy: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## coleman9219

:biggrin: :biggrin: THATS MY UPDATE VIDEO!!!! I PAINTED THE CAR GOLD AND THE INTERIOR IS BLACK WITH GREY LIGHTNING STRIKES!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

woo thats sick bro! and that motor is killer! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 3 2010, 02:33 AM~17950968
> *woo thats sick bro! and that motor is killer! :thumbsup:
> *


X2 !


----------



## slash




----------



## Trendsetta 68

SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 7 2010, 01:11 PM~17983763
> *SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


thankz homie!!


----------



## 8-Ball

oh shit slash that looks good homie


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 8 2010, 02:07 PM~17994322
> *oh shit slash that looks good homie
> *


thankz 8 ball, wuz up with ya


----------



## og069

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jul 7 2010, 01:09 PM~17983742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah thats the shit g :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

/\ x2!!!!


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 9 2010, 04:42 PM~18005499
> */\ x2!!!!
> *


thankz low! i got a new procject, a caddy. i'll start 2nine


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jul 7 2010, 01:09 PM~17983742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




NICE WORK SLASH!!! :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

you got some nice builds homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## coleman9219

MONTE CARLO


----------



## 8-Ball

lookin good homies. ill b postin pics really soon of my project


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 12 2010, 07:52 PM~18029972
> *NICE WORK SLASH!!! :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


thankz homie


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 18 2010, 02:31 AM~18072478
> *heres mine.... just started tha otha day. need 2 take some outside pics so yall can see tha candy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jimbo

Tha Ace lookin sweet Low... :wow: :wow: Candy huh.... :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## dade county

Sup ******


----------



## 8-Ball

Well here are some pics of my new project tell me what y'all think. 
















the speaker will not be those they will be square kickers
















the hat on the left is goin in this car








still have alot of work to do hoping to get done by the show in Kentucky. All comments welcomed good and bad. We can only get better with the good and bad. Thanks for lookin.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HEY LOW, WERE'S THE 6TREY?


----------



## STREETRACEKING

whats sup my ******! i c ball and low geting down!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice work going down in here. :0


----------



## slash

wuz up family.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Jul 2 2010, 07:29 PM~17949153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: THATS MY UPDATE VIDEO!!!! I PAINTED THE CAR GOLD AND THE INTERIOR IS BLACK WITH GREY LIGHTNING STRIKES!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wow wow and wow.. you folks will have to forgive me.. i might see something
that compel's me to comment. it might be something that everybody else has seen many times,, but i live in the late car, I dont just play a late person on tv!
i stay late, and the last to be informed... okay? I like the 57.. its different, looks fast.looks mean.. looks clean...low 40 show,, I been bangin a couple of your videos
on the tube for a while..... this thread has over 300 page's ? I got alot of catching up to do...Hydro


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jul 23 2010, 11:38 AM~18121256
> *wuz up family.
> *


Wuts gud homie how's da fam


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2010, 03:42 AM~18109416
> *HEY LOW, WERE'S THE 6TREY?
> *


tha trey getting a biiiig makeover homie! it threw me off when i saw some 1 started a real car build up on a 61 called pretty penny ! ;-( and dude painted/ fixed tha car as i imagined mine inside and out!


----------



## jevries

Keep those vids coming!


----------



## coleman9219

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 23 2010, 11:47 PM~18128095
> *Keep those vids coming!
> *


 :biggrin: i got two more :biggrin:


----------



## coleman9219




----------



## low4oshow

sick update vids bro! :thumbsup: ima have to try it out!


----------



## 8-Ball

aight yall here is a update on the 58 imp i think ima call it BLOODRAW.
what yall think
































[


----------



## low4oshow

FLAKED OUT BRO! :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks bro time to sit down and focus on foiling and making these license plates. and finishing this bumper kit.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 26 2010, 07:59 PM~18147935
> *FLAKED OUT BRO! :thumbsup:
> *


 x2 and what it do my ******


----------



## low4oshow

sup crazy! hit me up homie


----------



## 8-Ball

ok so i finally got BLOODRAW finished besides the license plates but just gotta print them off hope yall like. tell me what yall think.


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 23 2010, 09:08 PM~18127100
> *Wuts gud homie how's da fam
> *


nothing much dade trying to finish da caddy, family is doing good.


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 28 2010, 11:12 PM~18170967
> *ok so i finally got BLOODRAW finished besides the license plates but just gotta print them off hope yall like. tell me what yall think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks sick, like da color


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 28 2010, 11:12 PM~18170967
> *ok so i finally got BLOODRAW finished besides the license plates but just gotta print them off hope yall like. tell me what yall think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homies i got a 67 on my bench right nowneed to get my hands on some more caddy kits cause im itching to build another one.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 29 2010, 02:12 AM~18170967
> *ok so i finally got BLOODRAW finished besides the license plates but just gotta print them off hope yall like. tell me what yall think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jak ass ............ Looks real good jerk


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jul 29 2010, 05:14 PM~18175868
> *:wow:
> *


Wut kitt is that in ur avitar sure wud like 
To get that on my bench ...


Lol nice avvy


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 29 2010, 05:33 PM~18176073
> *thanks homies i got a 67 on my bench right nowneed to get my hands on some more caddy kits cause im itching to build another one.
> *


I got one opened up cum thru ***** it's urs :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 29 2010, 02:12 AM~18170967
> *ok so i finally got BLOODRAW finished besides the license plates but just gotta print them off hope yall like. tell me what yall think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice build.


----------



## slash




----------



## 8-Ball

thanks for the comments yall and slash any hints on the caddy homie.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

whats sup ball amps subs and shit


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Jul 25 2010, 11:32 PM~18140730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


video's are hella cool..Im always happier seeing a model in a video, for entertainment
and gettin up on game! (lol..dude say: that's where my suggestions go, but i dont give 
fuck, i thought you should know) great show...


----------



## low4oshow

wasup fam! had just came from the beach... been there a wile. had to
refresh n clear mymind. 8ball knows what im talking about... but i just
got back home and im about to start back working on tha models again.
i haven't touched my desk in months. screwed up huh? but its all good 
though, cuz im back at it again!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

GOOD TO C U BACK MY *****!


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 29 2010, 12:32 PM~18693235
> *wasup fam! had just came from the beach... been there a wile. had to
> refresh n clear mymind. 8ball knows what im talking about... but i just
> got back home and im about to start back working on tha models again.
> i haven't touched my desk in months. screwed up huh? but its all good
> though, cuz im back at it again!
> *


que bien, you back homie.


----------



## jimbo

NOSE UP... :angry: 


http://pictures.sprintpcs.com/share.do?inv...State=RETRIEVED



WUT IT DO LOW???


----------



## dade county

Wutz gud homies I'm down a camra but
I got a new fon so once I figure out how
to copy n paste on a iPod it's on I got a stang
that's gonna make stang lovers hate me


----------



## dade county

http://emob183.photobucket.com/albums/x315...icture274-1.jpg
I want to see if this shows


----------



## dade county

Dam dis suks


----------



## dade county

http://emob183.photobucket.com/albums/x315...08100132_01.jpg

Wut y'all think


----------



## STREETRACEKING

nice my ***** what u bean up to?


----------



## Guest

Nice work dade.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 10 2010, 02:00 PM~18776915
> *nice my ***** what u bean up to?
> *


Shit just chillin ain't Ben buildin much like I 
used to.but I ain't stop I got more pics to post 
I'm doin the postin on mA iPod .wut u Ben upto


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Oct 10 2010, 02:41 PM~18777063
> *Nice work dade.
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## dade county

A few pics 
http://emob183.photobucket.com/albums/x315...pg?t=1286745989
http://emob183.photobucket.com/albums/x315...pg?t=1286746085


----------



## STREETRACEKING

u kno just seting back geting high as hell







:biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up fam here is whats off the bench from me. introducing "BLACK DIAMOND"
































and here is something else i been working on also.


----------



## darkside customs

That Lac came out nice and I like the shirt bro...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 11 2010, 10:31 AM~18783052
> *whats up fam here is whats off the bench from me. introducing "BLACK DIAMOND"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is something else i been working on also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice lac


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you look exactly like someone i know you related to skids?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 11 2010, 01:31 PM~18783052
> *whats up fam here is whats off the bench from me. introducing "BLACK DIAMOND"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is something else i been working on also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Caddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

looking good ball well one down 3 to go :biggrin:


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 11 2010, 10:34 AM~18783088
> *That Lac came out nice and I like the shirt bro...
> *


x305


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homies. yall boys been gettin down. street like that new one homie. ho have all yall been.


----------



## dade county

I'm doin gud I'm jumping on a 32 cuz I'm 
Waitin on my speakers to come .


----------



## dade county

Sup ******


----------



## [email protected]

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 11 2010, 02:45 PM~18783943
> *looking good ball well one down 3 to go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Gangsta !


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 13 2010, 08:12 AM~18797593
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


Sup foo wutz gud n yo hUd


----------



## STREETRACEKING

-
whats sup ****** :drama: right on trend :biggrin:


----------



## slash

wuz up homies


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 13 2010, 08:58 PM~18803115
> *Sup foo wutz gud n yo hUd
> *





not scheeeit! 


whats good in the dirty?


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 13 2010, 10:06 PM~18803868
> *not scheeeit!
> whats good in the dirty?
> *




awww uuuuu knooooo same 
gry me shit


----------



## DA_SQUID

:wow:

sup homies!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 11 2010, 10:31 AM~18783052
> *whats up fam here is whats off the bench from me. introducing "BLACK DIAMOND"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is something else i been working on also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damm thats a build? shit..it looks so lifelike. damm wherein the shirt too..
it looks like a real person... you could almost see him breathing...


----------



## 8-Ball

right on bro whats up da squid


----------



## dade county

Sup ******


----------



## STREETRACEKING

what it do my *****!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 16 2010, 04:50 PM~18828803
> *what it do my *****!
> *


wat it do homie :cheesy:


----------



## dade county

Testing testing


----------



## dade county

Yes I got it


----------



## dade county

32 ford


----------



## dade county

Here's the chassies


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 16 2010, 07:14 PM~18829732
> *Here's the chassies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good my ***** this is whats at my shop now :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 16 2010, 11:20 PM~18830187
> *looking good my ***** this is whats at my shop now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 16 2010, 11:20 PM~18830187
> *looking good my ***** this is whats at my shop now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice 










Oooh look


----------



## Mr.1/16th

anything on the 1/16th scale lolo?


----------



## dade county

Jamb almost finished


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 18 2010, 01:48 AM~18839110
> *Jamb almost finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bout time someone opend up the caddy kit.. nice job.. :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

a dade got pics of that gn


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 18 2010, 03:05 PM~18841903
> *a dade got pics of that gn
> *



That's a discast parts car


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 18 2010, 09:25 AM~18839864
> *bout time someone opend up the caddy kit.. nice job.. :biggrin:
> *




This will be my forth one .....shhhh ones a lecab


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up family. here is another build under my belt this year all comments welcomed.
















































































































dont know what to call it yet thinking dead prez from the mural or mean green. and what do yall think of a bumper kit on it or just leave it how it is.


----------



## machio

Nice work, flake looks tight.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 21 2010, 11:16 AM~18869412
> *whats up family. here is another build under my belt this year all comments welcomed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont know what to call it yet thinking dead prez from the mural or mean green. and what do yall think of a bumper kit on it or just leave it how it is.
> *


Nast


----------



## STREETRACEKING

dam ball! i like that


----------



## crxlowrider

sup guys? 8 text me fool haven't heard anything from you in a long ass time


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 16 2010, 04:28 PM~18828409
> *Sup ******
> *


 :squint:


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 21 2010, 08:16 AM~18869412
> *whats up family. here is another build under my belt this year all comments welcomed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont know what to call it yet thinking dead prez from the mural or mean green. and what do yall think of a bumper kit on it or just leave it how it is.
> *


looking bad ass homie


----------



## dutchone

iight sorry my fellow peoples!! i been gone for a min but im back , i left to ny a couple months back and broke all works in progress, 53 radical 64, all i have are my montes and nomad, but this time im for real and im back like cook crack !! let me know what up!1










spring suspension


----------



## 8-Ball

welcome back homie and i likes that monte and how did u do the rims


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 23 2010, 05:36 AM~18886790
> *welcome back homie and i likes that monte and how did u do the rims
> *


they the rivi rims i just put them on the thre pegasus tires , witch i need one more rim lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Nice talkin' at 8-Ball today at the show ! Congrats on the hardware homie !

That Caddy was sick with that paint on it and the Caprice looked even better in person bruh !


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homie it was a great show. bout to start working on my next builds for the next show


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## sr.woodgrain

congrats homie on the win :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni

congrats on the win


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks guys it was a tough class to go up against had some nice builds in it.


----------



## Pokey




----------



## slash

congrats


----------



## dade county

That lil girl luk sceared like king kong and she da lil white lady 






congratulations *****


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 23 2010, 06:59 PM~18890382
> *That lil girl luk sceared like king kong and she da lil white lady
> congratulations *****
> *


Naw man, nothin' scares her.


----------



## dade county

Here's da lecab


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 23 2010, 10:02 PM~18890398
> *Naw man, nothin' scares her.
> *



Yea ball just told me bout it , looks like it was a blast 
wish I were there


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 23 2010, 07:46 PM~18890583
> *Here's da lecab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good homie


----------



## dade county

Thanks homie


----------



## dade county

A few mo pics


----------



## 8-Ball

looking good homie.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 23 2010, 10:59 PM~18890670
> *looking good homie.
> *



Thanks homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING

looking dam good dade!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 24 2010, 12:54 PM~18893446
> *looking dam good dade!
> *



I wander if the pics are clear .

Thanks homie


----------



## 8-Ball

whats up fam here is another build for the year let me know what yall think


----------



## coleman9219

SWEET!!


----------



## coleman9219

HERES A COUPLE OF MINE


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 29 2010, 04:20 PM~18942479
> *whats up fam here is another build for the year let me know what yall think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bike


----------



## dade county

Ok y'all I set da lecab aside , got kinda stuk on it , so I'm starting this


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good country *****.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 29 2010, 06:20 PM~18942479
> *whats up fam here is another build for the year let me know what yall think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats freakin sick homie !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## STREETRACEKING

this is whats in the shop


----------



## MKD904

Wholly air filter.....


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homies and looking good homies lets keep it up.


----------



## Mr.Eriko

:biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 24 2010, 12:54 PM~18893446
> *looking dam good dade!
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 23 2010, 07:57 PM~18890660
> *A few mo pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NIIICE work on the lecab ma nig...


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 1 2010, 09:37 PM~18963726
> *Ok y'all I set da lecab aside , got kinda stuk on it , so I'm starting this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daaaam cuz we might gotta trade sumtin fo this... :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 2 2010, 05:09 PM~18969959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is whats in the shop
> *



SRK I think you need to wire me some powerplants... :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 6 2010, 08:56 PM~19004557
> *SRK I think you need to wire me some powerplants... :wow:  :wow:  :0
> *


i got u stop by the shop :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 6 2010, 11:54 PM~19004537
> *Daaaam cuz we might gotta trade sumtin fo this... :wow:
> *


Wud-e-ya got :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

whats sup dade. got ford


----------



## dade county

Pics of da regal in a min


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:wow:


----------



## dade county

Man fotobukt trippen


----------



## dade county

Hey y'all here's da regal hres wea I'm at wit it


----------



## HONCHO

a lot cool builds in here..really clean..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 8 2010, 02:24 AM~19013863
> *Hey y'all here's da regal hres wea I'm at wit it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: ...


----------



## STREETRACEKING

whats sup ***** just stoped by whit new pic :biggrin:


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 8 2010, 03:53 PM~19018217
> *whats sup ***** just stoped by whit new pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ye Street,got the stang lookin mean homie....


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 8 2010, 06:53 PM~19018217
> *whats sup ***** just stoped by whit new pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



***** stop biting me


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 7 2010, 11:22 AM~19007626
> *i got u stop by the shop :biggrin:
> *



Fa sheeeez... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 8 2010, 12:24 AM~19013863
> *Hey y'all here's da regal hres wea I'm at wit it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Opened up, thats that shit... Nice work Dade! :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball

looking good homies well here is another build from my work bench hope yall like comments good and bad,anyway introducing "GO BIG BLUE"








































































this is whats on to of the hood
































this is whats under the hood


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 9 2010, 10:27 AM~19024992
> *looking good homies well here is another build from my work bench hope yall like comments good and bad,anyway introducing "GO BIG BLUE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is whats on to of the hood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is whats under the hood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you should try silly putty when masking the guts it works great for that. i dig the color and theme


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks and i will try that never thought of using silly putty right on for the tip


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 9 2010, 01:32 PM~19025025
> *you should try silly putty when masking the guts it works great for that. i dig the color and theme
> *


nice idea thanks 



And yo 8 but the bes pic I saw was the last pic ,,,,, that model is sexy er the all the other pics ,,,, jm2c


----------



## dade county

Here's a set of rims suPrems I dnt like how tha spolks cameout


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 9 2010, 08:00 PM~19028403
> *Here's a set of rims suPrems I dnt like how tha spolks cameout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice !


----------



## dade county

Thank you


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 9 2010, 08:00 PM~19028403
> *Here's a set of rims suPrems I dnt like how tha spolks cameout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


supreme's look good on there  throwin alil o'l skool on the gn... :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 9 2010, 09:35 PM~19028670
> *supreme's look good on there   throwin  alil o'l skool on the gn... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks but them ain't goin on there ,and it ain't a granny no mo :biggrin: 
But this is wea I'm gonna go I'm goin stock hight no switches just a d/d cruiser


----------



## dade county

A few more pics


----------



## STREETRACEKING

dam dade now that killer!


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 10 2010, 12:15 PM~19033115
> *dam dade now that killer!
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## dade county

A few mo pics


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 12 2010, 08:35 PM~19055724
> *A few mo pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Quit showin out wit my model naga...


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 12 2010, 11:42 PM~19055781
> *Quit showin out wit my model naga...
> *



Lmao come get it


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 12 2010, 08:35 PM~19055724
> *A few mo pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro.


----------



## dade county

Thank you homie


----------



## dade county

Some more pics


----------



## STREETRACEKING

the d's have to come off! put som 22's on that bitch j/k its killer :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 13 2010, 03:22 PM~19059161
> *the d's have to come off! put som 22's on that bitch j/k its killer :biggrin:
> *


I'll tekem off , give me them thangs on dat stang


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 7 2010, 05:38 PM~19008942
> *whats sup dade. got ford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
THESE MUTHA FUKA


----------



## dade county

Strk u might as well leh me avem cu u ain't Finna do shit wit dat ,it can't whip my stang .ma shi I'll leav ya shitt like (ppereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmm and still luk gangsta


----------



## STREETRACEKING

lol... u must be high :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 13 2010, 08:33 PM~19060697
> *lol... u must be high :biggrin:
> *



Yea I am , not that high ,u home


----------



## STREETRACEKING

shit im on my way to the sky now  
whats good


----------



## dade county

U still got my #


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 13 2010, 09:34 PM~19062331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOu already know how i feel. (no ****) so I dont need to say nothing..
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

A few pics


----------



## 8-Ball

looking good old ass ***** lol,


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 25 2010, 12:13 AM~19157514
> *looking good old ass ***** lol,
> *



Lol thanks jitter bug


----------



## STREETRACEKING

he is an old as ***** lmao


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Happy Thanxgivin' to all of the homies @ Low4oShow M.C.C. from ............















oh, Don't eat all of the sweetpotatoe pie from me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: 




:biggrin: ........


----------



## dade county

Look


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:0 nice! how u com up whit that *****?


----------



## DEUCES76

im likein the regal and the sidewinder truck sick ass work bro how did u do the doors on that truck


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 25 2010, 08:12 PM~19165333
> *:0  nice! how u com up whit that *****?
> *


he stole that shit from me that jerk lol it looks good as hells bro keep up the good work.


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 25 2010, 11:07 PM~19167079
> *im likein the regal and the sidewinder truck sick ass work bro how did u do the doors on that truck
> *


x2


----------



## low4oshow

:wave:


----------



## dade county

Sup ******


----------



## STREETRACEKING

******* U JUST HAVE TO LIKE UM LOL WHATS SUP FAM


----------



## slash

wuz up homies


----------



## machio

Ey homie,let me spray that reagle,ill rejuvinate dat bia....on G P...


----------



## dutchone

almost done wit her,


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Dec 3 2010, 04:54 PM~19230860
> *almost done wit her,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice.....


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 3 2010, 05:00 PM~19230896
> *Nice.....
> *


thanks!! always aprecated!


----------



## dutchone




----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Dec 3 2010, 08:04 PM~19230921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats nice i wish i still had mine


----------



## low4oshow

damn clean


----------



## bigdogg323

to the homies from lo4show m.c.c








:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Dec 3 2010, 05:04 PM~19230921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice...
tell pops I said whats up?
everything is cool on this end..
the old neighborhood almost got flooded out this week.. but so far so good..


----------



## 8-Ball

merry christmas homies
here is a little buick grand national project i been working on called *"JUST CLOWNIN"*
Silver base with with some tape
























some pearl white with more tape
































a little jet black to go down all of it
































now the paint is dry and time to pull the tape and see how it turned out
























here are the decals that will be going on the back pillars and on the trunk
















all comments welcomed 
and now some fun pics


----------



## hocknberry

GN's lookin good bro, but please ask next time before you post pics of my wifey!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball+Dec 25 2010, 09:44 PM~19421184-->
> 
> 
> 
> merry christmas homies
> and now some fun pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@Dec 25 2010, 10:18 PM~19421360
> *GN's  lookin good bro, but please ask next time before you post pics of my wifey!! :biggrin:
> *


YEAH U WISH BRO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Nice work on the buick bro !


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 25 2010, 10:44 PM~19421184
> *merry christmas homies
> here is a little buick grand national project i been working on called "JUST CLOWNIN"
> Silver base with with some tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some pearl white with more tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little jet black to go down all of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the paint is dry and time to pull the tape and see how it turned out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are the decals that will be going on the back pillars and on the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all comments welcomed
> and now some fun pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good homie lov wat ur doing here with this project :thumbsup:
cant forget the babes homie


----------



## 8-Ball

thanks homies. im stuck on figuring out the way im going to do the rest of it time to get some thinking juice aka liquor


----------



## slash

trying to finish da lac


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 22 2011, 07:24 AM~20395064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to finish da lac
> *


Nice i like that color !


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 22 2011, 06:03 AM~20395155
> *Nice i like that color !
> *


thankz homie


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 26 2010, 10:46 PM~19172434
> *:wave:
> *


were you at?? were's the 6trey?????? hit me up fool!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

good by low4oshow mcc :angry:    :biggrin:


----------



## LJGONZALEZ

uffin:













my sixtrays stance will post progress pics as i go


----------



## LJGONZALEZ

48 chev aerosedan 






moved this project in front of my 63 got everything painted exept body and interior so should be done soon


----------

